# State of The Shop Address 3



## chrisstef

Back in action.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats on the new digs….and how are YOU and Nathan doing?


----------



## rad457

Finally I can breath again, was getting worried


----------



## HokieKen

I'm in.


----------



## chrisstef

We're doin all right Bandito, i appreciate you asking. Nathan's doing very well all things considered. Emotionally things are getting a very little bit easier every day for me. Financially, things are also moving along with recovering assets. Im hoping its all cleared up by February. Ill have some decisions to make in another year or so regarding the house but im going to do everything i can to keep it and stay in the neighborhood.

Ive still got some hurdles to cross that i know are going to be difficult emotionally. Cleaning out closets, selling her vehicle, Xmas, her bday, our anniversary. Im trying to mentally prepare myself for those days as best as i can. My focus right now is really on Nathan and making sure my dude is keeping up with schoolwork and not getting too high or too low. My mother and brother have been a huge help. They may end up moving in with us come the spring time. Ill be happy to have my inlaws back in another month. They snowbird to Florida but will be back for the holidays. We're gonna need each other for that time.

All in all, the boots are pretty heavy but im marching. Trying to put that energy into something positive. Not really looking forward to the winter months and being cooped up inside with not much to do all while trying to avoid the Rona. One day at a time with that crap though, cant go getting too far ahead of myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here.

Love ya Stef.


----------



## HokieKen

Kids are badasses. They don't take no ish from nothing. It amazes me sometimes to see the trauma some of them go through and it'll knock 'em down for a bit but then they'll just wake up one day and it'll just be the way it is and they're just a kid again. Nathan will never not miss his mom but he'll be good. Keep the good people around as much as you can. That's a huge help with no substitute. One foot in front of the other brother.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> We're doin' all right Bandito…
> 
> - chrisstef


We're all glad that you got us safely to Level 3 Stef. I hope that we can help you to get through this by lifting your spirits, by listening or by just providing a distraction once in a while.


----------



## jmartel

Good to see you back, Steffo.


----------



## 489tad

Stef thanks for letting us back in. We promise to wipe our feet, not to cuss and only consume Class A Cocktails. 
But seriously stay strong and surround yourself with the ones that love you. Your in our prayers.


----------



## Sodabowski

Oh shoot I've been away for ages and just discover this. So sorry man. All my best wishes.


----------



## chrisstef

Much appreciated homeys. Dont stop cussing. Ever. Its the only way i know how to speak.

Glad to have ya guys on my side.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, sounds like progress and that's good for both of you. Keep on keepin on buddy.


----------



## Mosquito

What Kevin said.

The past week for me has had its ups and downs, but overall trending forward. Hoping for the same to you Stef


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, getting any shuteye?


----------



## miketo

Lots of good karma heading your way, Stef.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Present! I saw the signal.










Oops, wrong thread.

Oh, well.



Stef, here's to owning 'one day at a time.' You're doing it, keep it up. Wishing you well, every day.


----------



## dbray45

Mos - Congrats to you and your family

Stef - Prayers are with you and your family

Been a little out of pocket working on my house for the last 2 years. Still not done but it is now looking the way we want it.

Will update a project or something soon.


----------



## ToddJB

Fine. I'll be here too


----------



## HokieKen

We'll keep you abreast Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, getting any shuteye?
> 
> - theoldfart


I have been, can't say the same for my wife though. About 3 days in I started sleeping through the fussing, crying, and screaming… She's not so excited, but I'd been averaging around 4-1/2 or so for the first few days, trending upwards. The only time I wake up at this point, is when my wife wakes me up to help 



> Mos - Congrats to you and your family
> 
> - dbray45


Thanks 

Fun little reunion when we spin up a new thread :-D


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random shop pic. Just goofing around.


----------



## HokieKen

That compass plane actually being used makes me smile Smitty.

I played with fire this evening. Always a good time.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, cosmic coincidence. I need to make five more roof ribs for the railroad car. They will be at the end and have a compound curve to them and all five will be different sizes. OneThirteen to the rescue!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kenny, that's the rule. If it's in my shop space, it's getting used. No room for strap hangers.

OF: Yeah! It needs to be sharp… very sharp… but it works!


----------



## miketo

> About 3 days in I started sleeping through the fussing, crying, and screaming…


And that was just your wife.


----------



## jmartel

My wife had to learn early on that a kick to the ribs was more effective at waking me up than a crying baby.


----------



## rad457

LOL! Times like this I have to laugh, never ever got up at night and changed 1 diaper for our Daughter,
have lost count for the Grangirls, glad they are well past that stage


----------



## KentInOttawa

> LOL! Times like this I have to laugh, never ever got up at night and changed 1 diaper for our Daughter,
> have lost count for the Grangirls, glad they are well past that stage
> 
> - Andre


I can relate to that kind of luck. My first-born arrived on day 1 of a 6-week course away from home, and the military wasn't inclined to let me leave. I was home for the birth of the second but left for 10 days in Bermuda on the evening that I brought them home from the hospital. I think karma has gotten even with me since then. :-D


----------



## duckmilk

Nice shot of the 113 Smitty.

Kenny should invest in some tongs, vise grips work, but.

Changing diapers on my son when he was about 1 1/2 months old, his little wiggler shot a stream in my eyes. It made him laugh and I knew then what his personality was going to be.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I started the day with 1 wall & ended the day with 3.



















So I got to walk around inside (with a tape measure) to get a feeling for the space and to help visualize where things will go. It felt good.


----------



## rad457

Pretty nice Kent, reminded me of trying to lift my back shop wall, 24' by 10' sheeted, turned out a bit more than 3 guys could handle!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Pretty nice Kent, reminded me of trying to lift my back shop wall, 24 by 10 sheeted, turned out a bit more than 3 guys could handle!
> 
> - Andre


There was a crew of 3 here, and they used the wall jacks. A wise move, methinks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The two long axis walls for my shed were 22' x 12' but they were not sheathed during erection, I just screwed a 2×4x16' to the outside to keep it square. The wall with the door had alot more lumber in it and I was worried my wife and I wouldn't be able to lift it, I came to this realization right when I was tranistioning from curling the top plate to getting under it and pushing it, bad timing. We did it though and since I knew it was the heaviest of the walls, the rest were by comparision, easy. Had I sheathed them ahead of time, it would have required at least four healthy folks given the weight would have more than doubled. My next milestone will be finding (hopefully) the right color cap shingles and finishing the ridge so the roof will be 100% then I can wrap, install the window and get a dry in inspection before exterior trim, siding and landscaping finish it up completely.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Kenny should invest in some tongs, vise grips work, but.
> ...
> - duckmilk


I think that every time I harden something and then have to grind the tooth marks from the vise grips out of it Duck. But then I don't think about it again until the next time…


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Kent.

Is it OK to spray poly over laquer after it is sanded lightly? Making another game like I did for the beer swap and started with spray laquer. But, this is going into a hunting lodge and I thought spilled drinks might ruin the laquer finish.


----------



## DanKrager

Deft "Brushing" lacquer (which is a gym floor finish that I spray) won't be damaged by drink spillage unless left overnight or longer. Poly is not a real serviciable finish, i.e. it cannot be easily and durably repaired. The solvent based version can, however, outlast most other indoor finishes. And yes, the solvent based version will be OK over the lacquer.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure that if you spill a drink in a hunting lodge in Texas they shoot you anyway Duck.

It's not a duck-hunting lodge is it?

;-)

I like oil-based poly for topcoat on anything that will see water, like coasters. I don't use lacquer often at all but Dan says it will go over top and I believe him.


----------



## 489tad

This is my entry for our family ornament exchange. Going to my nephew. He has built a couple of spec homes and is planing to do another. Yes there is real coffee in the mug.


----------



## jmartel

Opened up the main shop area into the side room I had been storing materials in today. There was already a window so I just took everything below the header down.










Noticed the floor felt squishy towards the wall, so I pulled up the plywood to see if I could beef it up some.










Not sure 4×12's laid onto CMUs counts as proper framing. more work to be done apparently.

Also put a deposit down on a new camper trailer. One of these ones.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the info Dan and Kenny. I started with lacquer because it dries faster and then will top with poly.

Ducks are a protected specie wherever I am Kenny.


----------



## sansoo22

Current state of the shop is inspecting all of the new recruits. Or in other words slightly organized chaos.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice trailer Jcamp.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Nice trailer Jcamp.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Yes, that is a nice trailer. I remember towing a similar 17' Boler with a 90 HP Golf for a weekend getaway.

Let us know how you finally fix the squishy floor, JCreative.

My new shop finished up here this week.










The crew also laid out and cut the lumber for the site-built trusses. Monday will be a weather day, so no on-site work until Tuesday. Next week should see the roof framed and sheathed.


----------



## jmartel

I ended up just setting 2×6's on cmus and putting 3/4" ply over instead of the original 1/2". The 4×12's went the entire length of the shop so I'd have to redo basically the entire floor structure of the shop. Bandaid solution for sure but good enough for a few years until we move again.

And tweaked my back out yesterday so I'm done working for at least a few days.

Technically our Subaru only has a 1500lb tow rating so the 16' is too heavy. So stuck with the 13'.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Hmmm? Maybe it was a 13'. Time messes with ya'.

It's always a bother deciding where to draw the line between what is ideal, what is practical and what we're probably going to do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I picked up a red oak board for my work bench top on Friday, I was originally going to just use 2×4x8' on edge but it would have been ~$120 for crap big box store lumber. This was only $75 or about $1.65/bdft and will leave me with enough extra for legs and other carcass parts. It's far from perfect being a little moist still from being cut this summer and already showing some small bug holes. I also had a stow away that came home with the wood, I'm hoping he doesn't have any friends living inside!

I went day camping at my property yesterday instead of getting something productive done at home and somehow I sprained my right middle finger knuckle (I really hope it's not broken) and have no idea how I did it. It got bad enough I couldn't manipulate the console shifter from drive to reverse with my right hand because of how much it hurt. If it's not improving by tomorrow, I'll have to let the doc check it out and see what I did, more importantly how long I'll be out of commission, I really don't need any shed progress delays.


----------



## jmartel

I would definitely try to set up some sort of makeshift kiln for that, yeti. That's the only thing that will kill off any bugs. If you have one I'm willing to bet you have more.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm going to figure out something. If that doesn't work I'll douse it with Tim-Bor and hope there's no staining.


----------



## rad457

Tarp/plastic wrap an fumigate?


----------



## jmartel

You could make a box out of osb or plywood and paint it Black inside with a plastic cover for a solar kiln.


----------



## Lazyman

I don't think that the beetle you see is what made the holes. The holes look an awful lot like powder post beetles so I certainly would not store it in the shop or anywhere near any other stacks of wood. There are other beetles other that PPB that make smallish holes like that but better safe than sorry. I'd get some Timbore or heat on it ASAP.

BTW, I have actually had pretty good luck using a bug zapper to catch emerging beetles from green wood in my shop. I taped a cup under it to capture anything that got zapped to see what was coming out. Not sure how well it would work if they are PPB but for the other wood borers it seemed to work very well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I like the tarp idea. Building a box from OSB would be cost prohibitive right now unless I could sell it for the $300 in materials I had in it.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah prices are crazy right now. 23/32nds ply was $36 a sheet for me this weekend. OSB was a bit more even.

Back is almost back to normal. Likely will get back to work on the shop tonight or tomorrow night after kiddo goes down. Got a long list of things that need done.


----------



## Lazyman

The challenge with using a tarp this time of year is maintaining the 140°+ temperature needed long enough to kill any varmints that might be living inside. You have to keep the temperature up long enough to completely raise the internal temperature. Without insulation, it may be tough to keep the temperature up, especially overnight. The cheapest way to build a makeshift kiln box may be to use foil faced foam board insulation. It can be held together temporarily with tape and taken apart for flat storage and future use and runs about $15 per sheet. Of course if you can cut the board in half you can make a shorter box. I've seen small kilns made like this that used one or two 100 watt or halogen bulbs with a thermostat and small PC exhaust fan to vent moist air.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Finally got around to making these bench dogs. SO much better than banging them up and down with a mallet!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Those look pretty slick Barry. How did you make them?


----------



## Bearcontrare

Thank you for your kind words. I've seen these on line and have been wanting to make some for awhile.
The dowel rod is sized to fit your dog holes. (In my case, 3/4") . The top is notched to provide a flat face for olding material. (a little less than half the dowel diameter, and I chose 3/4" deep as it seemed a good eight for the face.
Drill a hole inthe center of the base, and another about 1/4" below the notch on the face side to accept the coat hanger wire spring. Cut a groove across the base and up the face to accept the spring.
Put a length of coat hanger intje base hole and bend it over toward the face side. Then bend it up toward the notch. Mark the length at the hole there and bend the wire to fit in the hole when pressed.
A little trial and error in bending to get the right amount of spring, but it's not hard to do.
Not the prettiest girls at the dance, but work quite well. Easy and very inexpensive to make, so you can have as many as you'd like.


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done Barry. Here's another way to skin that cat.









I used 1/4" bullet catches on my dawgs.


----------



## theoldfart

^ same here. Been working well for a number of years.


----------



## theoldfart

I finished the graduated curved ribs for the end of the railroad car. The roof curve gradually flattens and changes direction.










I still need to make an end beam then we'll begin to apply basswood lathe to cover the ribs.


----------



## CL810

Great work there Kevin.


----------



## 489tad

Real nice work Kevin. This is a great story.


----------



## Brit

Good skills Kev


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Kevin. I mean, really, really nice. You should be proud of that work, and the skill/experience/insight needed to get it done.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the compliments. The museum director has been very supportive as well as the crew I work with. We've taken hundreds of pictures documenting the disassembly and subsequent rebuild. Learned a lot. There is another coach waiting for it's turn.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Kevin. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chrisstef

Good isht kevin!


----------



## HokieKen

Seriously cool stuff Kev. And some serious skills you're bringing to that table. Good on ya man!


----------



## DLK

Nicely done Kevin.


----------



## miketo

Kevin, my mind boggled at what it took to make those compound curves. Top-notch work, sir.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I accidentally posted this on the wrong thread earlier. Oops. Sorry.

I like the work done on the rail car roof, Kevin.

My new shop is coming along well. The walls are up and mostly sheathed, and the roof decking was started today. I'm loving the high ceilings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice shop build progress.


----------



## theoldfart

The hardest part about working at OFW (Old Fart Woodworking) is the overbearing shop boss.



















We just had an argument about litter boxes in the shop.


----------



## jmartel

Made a lumber rack in the side room off the shop today. Also hung up the veneer storage box.


----------



## jmartel

And a bit of rearranging in the main shop. Moved the miter saw station into the side room, which made more room for the drill press and bandsaw. Bench got moved to the wall rather than the center of the back.


----------



## miketo

Great to see you're back in action after the back probs, Jclean! Nice-looking older hardware you got there.


----------



## jmartel

Shop cleanout/reorg continued tonight after the kiddo went to bed. Can actually see the floor for once.



















And made a new crosscut sled. After doing the 5 cut method 3 times I've got it down to 0.0002" per inch out of square. I'll call that good. Old one on the ground next to the saw had too much slop in the runners and way too wide of a kerf these days.










Still on the list is a miter sled, drill press table, router wing for my tablesaw, shooting board, and who knows what else.


----------



## rad457

See the floor in the Shop? That's a new concept! Next thing ya know, might suggest clearing of of top of the Bench?Last sled I made used Kiefers design and used 1/8" hardboard on the base that slides into the blade for zero clearance.

Picked up a new glue scrapper


----------



## jmartel

Baby steps, Andre. I only get so much time these days for working in the shop. Will probably have the rest cleared up tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Minor progress. Working on and finishing the roof ridge and wrapping some of the exterior.


----------



## rad457

Sure hope that when you move that ladder the roof stays up


----------



## KentInOttawa

JClean - that's looking good.

BBY - that ridge looks good from above and below. My roof was professionally done this week. Only 3 hours from the arrival of the first roofer until the departure of the last one, including the delivery of all the supplies! I was duly impressed.










Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures of what it looks like finished because of the local weather conditions. On the plus side, the shingles are on before too much of this crap gets here.










We're now waiting on subs and the garage door to be delivered (in a couple of weeks).


----------



## jmartel

Nice progress on the shops.

I had grand plans on working in the shop after the kid goes down this week. Not happening. After factoring in commute time it ends up being around 12 hour days M-Th.


----------



## bandit571

Now you see it..









Now you don't…









It all went here…









So I could put the tablesaw away…









Gives me a bit of room to work…

blast from the past, ala The Leach-meister …..when he did a pose with a Stanley No. 8…









Stanley No. 8c….have since sold it…and later brought home a No.8, T-7…...


----------



## 489tad

To start off my weekend with a cranberry sour ale. Yum. Enjoy and have a safe holiday.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## HokieKen

The second one looks better to me Dan. Sweet glass too


----------



## miketo

> commute time it ends up being around 12 hour days M-Th.
> 
> - jmartel


One star. Do not like.


----------



## jmartel

Went out and got wet yesterday.










Caviar anyone?


















Then came home and made fried chicken because turkey just ain't it.


----------



## miketo

Great day for a dive yesterday. Wonderful underwater photography as well. Glad you took a little me-time this weekend!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh you're so wrong Jdamagedtastebuds. A fat slab of juicy turkey breast and a smoked leg is the stuff ;-) Really cool pics man.

It was 74 degrees here on Thanksgiving and in the mid-60s the last two days. So yard work, Christmas lights and a couple short rides on the Harley have been downright awesome. Lots of Covid in the family so no gathering this year. The wife made a huge meal and we ate then we ran around delivering leftovers to family who had planned to be at our house to begin with.

Hope everyone's turkey day was enjoyable and not too weird…


----------



## jmartel

Nah. I'll rock a turkey leg on occasion, but I'd much rather have a fried chicken thigh. Southern style. Good eating.


----------



## 489tad

The wife made a huge meal and we ate then we ran around delivering leftovers to family who had planned to be at our house to begin with.

Hope everyone's turkey day was enjoyable and not too weird…

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]

That's real nice of you Kenny. 
JShrimponthebarbie great pictures.

I've been eating too much and staining stairs. I'm close.


----------



## HokieKen

The crappy thing about out Thanksgiving meal on wheels was that we gave all the turkey away. No sandwiches this year :-( I think I'll have the wife grab a breast at the store and cook it just for me to munch on this week. Cause I'll be working from home. Cause I got a positive Covid test result last night :-( Fortunately I'm already over the symptoms. Tuesday and Wednesday last week I was pretty rough but yesterday I felt back to 80% of normal.


----------



## HokieKen

It's that most wonderful time of the year when this lovely lady gets to come out of hiding in my office for a few weeks and take center stage in the front window


----------



## 489tad

I open the front door for some fresh air and a friggin tree rat is eating my box of English muffins. Time to get a shelter cat.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, glad your improving, AND I admire your decorating taste.

Dan, you could make squirrel chili!,


----------



## theoldfart

Any one have experience with blind mitre dovetail joints on a large scale?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, and not on a small scale, either. A train car with blind mitre dovetails?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, yes. It was a surprise when I pulled it down.

This is the "trim", actually it is the frame!










This is the the side. The pic is from our other car awaiting restoration.









This is what I found.



















I'm milling stock to make a test piece. The original was made from two pieces spliced together.










I didn't like the design so we ordered a 16" wide piece to facilitate the curve!


----------



## jmartel

Get better, Ken. My dad got a positive diagnosis in Aug and I'm pretty sure it went through our house way back in the end of Feb/Early March. But that was before we could get testing done so who knows.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Could be..









Maybe..









Hmmm…









Maybe miter the rebates…









To dress them up a bit?


----------



## KentInOttawa

Kevin,

I have no firsthand experience, but this video seems like it might be helpful (Secret Mitered Dovetails with Kaare Loftheim at Colonial Williamsburg).

The blind, mitre dovetail joints make sense to me for this application. This was a joint exposed to the weather, so the mitres would have protected the endgrain somewhat. I also think that the scarf joint probably made it easier to layout, cut and fit the compound angles so that both corners lined-up correctly.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool video Kent


----------



## CL810

JDiver, have you watched My Octopus Teacher on Netflix? I thought it was a great documentary.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, the spliced joints were done before they were mounted. They are use all around the car. Glue and screws were used to make them, probably bomber at the time of manufacture but 120 years of neglect took it's toll.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent, the spliced joints were done before they were mounted. They are use all around the car. Glue and screws were used to make them, probably bomber at the time of manufacture but 120 years of neglect took it s toll.
> 
> - theoldfart


bomber?

Re: the scarf joints. I'm suggesting that custom fitting all the non-90 degree mitre joints together would have been time-consuming and extremely difficult. Cutting the corners out of smaller pieces with dovetails at only one end and then laying out relatively simple scarf joints later could save a lot of messing around. It's not lesser workmanship, but it is probably more efficient.


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry, bomber is a term used in traditional rock climbing to describe a hold or anchor that should not fail.

What you describe is the build process the car companies used. Sub assemblies were fabricated on the shop floor then installed on the car. The pictures i've seen show the car on a set of rails that rolled on a second set of rails allowing it to be moved along an assembly line.


----------



## jmartel

Haven't gotten the chance to watch that yet CL. Or really anything other than Disney and sesame Street lately.

Should be diving tomorrow night and again on Friday during the day.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Sorry, bomber is a term used in traditional rock climbing to describe a hold or anchor that should not fail.
> 
> What you describe is the build process the car companies used. Sub assemblies were fabricated on the shop floor then installed on the car. The pictures i ve seen show the car on a set of rails that rolled on a second set of rails allowing it to be moved along an assembly line.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks. So Henry Ford isn't t father of the modern assembly line? Cool. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I open the front door for some fresh air and a friggin tree rat is eating my box of English muffins. Time to get a shelter cat.
> 
> - 489tad


I declared war on a bunch of squirrels in my yard a year ago. They were constantly emptying and damaging the bird feeders and one decided to climb into an area over my breakfast area, raised a litter there and then started to chew on some wires. I plinked at them with a BB and pellet gun, but they would just run up the tree and flip me off. I am not a bad shot but neighbors would probably not be too happy if I started shooting them with a 22 so I used a Havahart trap baited with bird seed to catch the bastards. I got tired of driving them a couple of miles away to release them (its probably illegal here in the city anyway) so I didn't always dispose of them in a heart-felt way. I probably trapped over a dozen squirrels before I declared victory.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I along with my wife and kids lived with mom and dad for 5 months (about 3 months too long) when we were supposed to be building. Squirrels have been a constant problem, fortunately not for the house but for just about every vehcile and anything left outside. They even chewed on the anodized aluminum spindles for the back porch railing. I've gone out a few times and hunted them extermination style with 7 1/2 shot in my Benelli 12ga, there was nothing left usually and I didn't have to aim very well, at close range it would cut them in half and turn them inside out. The most effective thing thus far is the farm kids up the road hunting them with .22lr, no problems since. I can't shoot them in my current back yard but don't really need to. I shouldn't shoot them at my property up the road but there's nothing for them do destroy and there's plenty of hawks to munch on those daring enough to venture into the open areas.


----------



## DanKrager

I wish I had your problem, Lazyman. I asked a hunter who liked to eat squirrel to come take his limit in the season. He took out about 60 and I couldn't tell a difference. So I put out a live trap and drowned over 100 the next few weeks and fed them to the night carnivores. Then our precious white squirrels had a chance. I witnessed a "squirrel convention" the likes of which I'd never seen before. In a 50 ft x 50 ft area in our yard there were shoulder to shoulder squirrels. It looked like the ground was boiling. If you shot into that w a 12 gauge it would take out several dozen w a single shot. Most of our trees are shag bark hickory, a favorite nut I guess. I've been pleased to notice three pair of great horned owls, two pair of barred owls, a screech owl, several red tail hawks, and a kestrel. But we're still "squirrel heavy".

Spent the day loading the moving trailer. That pretty well cleans out the household stuff. Next up the rest of the shop. 2000 sf into 890 sf. Ooof.

DanK


----------



## Lazyman

I forgot about the damage that a squirrel did to one of our cars, BBY. I first noticed that the cruise control would not work and then the check engine light came on. Hooked it up to scanner and it said that the speed sensor had failed. I looked up where it was and when I looked to see if I could get to it to replace it myself, I noticed that a bunch of wires had been chewed off by a squirrel along with a bunch of empty acorn husks on top of the engine block. I had to replace most of the wiring as it all comes bundled as a unit.


----------



## miketo

HokieKen, hope you get back to 100% and the rest of your family remains healthy. That virus is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Mike. I think I'm totally recovered now. I noticed the other night that my sense of smell is gone. Which is really weird because my taste is just fine and has been all along. I thought you had to have smell to be able to taste… I need to research that some.

My FIL has been out of comission for almost 4 weeks now with Covid but he seems to be on the mend now. Grateful for that since he has lung cancer and COPD. Wife has an uncle in anotger state hospitalized with it and not doing so well unfortunately. Stuff ain't no joke :-( I fell very fortunate that my go with it was relatively mild and short lived.

But over the weekend, I turned some Bolovian Rosewood and had a severe reaction to it. So my eyes have been swollen almost shut for a few days and I'm itchy from ass to tra kettle. What a few weeks…

You fellas with tree rats… fry em and make gravy with the grease. Mmmm mmm goooood ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

To the collective brain trust, any suggestions on edge sealing OSB sheathing? Pictured is the closest the sheathing is to the ground and will be the closest even after a planned recontouring of the earth around the slab perimeter dropping that level another 2 inches. It'll be 4" from the edge to the dirt and I want to prevent any splashing from rain getting to the edge so it can last indefinitely. The dirt kicked up by rain can be seen on the house wrap just above. I have aerosol rubberized car undercoating and several different wood working finishes but none of these strike me as the right stuff to use for this application.


----------



## KentInOttawa

BBY - my contractor will be using flashing to protect the bottom of the sheathing, to bridge the gap from there to the top of the insulation, and to protect the rigid foam insulation from the dirt, etc. I'm not entirely clear on the execution but I should have some pictures within a week or so.

Here's a closeup of details at the base of the wall in the garage door opening as they exist now. From left-to-right: doubled baseplate sitting on a foam gasket on the slab, then OSB sheathing, housewrap and some SPF moulding around the door frame. There's a 2-inch sheet of foam insulating the slab edge (under the snow)
I'll share more details when the pro has finished. ;-)










Here's a different shot of the same opening awaiting flashing and a garage door.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> To the collective brain trust, any suggestions on edge sealing OSB sheathing? - bigblockyeti


 Typically used metal flashing on bottom edge of exterior walls? 
They make different types, depending on facade. Have seen Brick, Stucco, and Wood facade types.

Here in AZ they use extended flashing that goes under the sheaving with room for 1" Styrofoam and wire screed on top of sheaving. 
Here is random WWW page DuckDuckGo found for me that has cross sectional pictures:
https://basc.pnnl.gov/resource-guides/flashing-bottom-exterior-walls#edit-group-description

Flashing also helps with insect control, if your builder takes the extra step to put sealant bead under it, before nailing.

YMMV


----------



## Lazyman

Is that a concrete slab or pier and beam and how high is it above the ground? I think that the first advice if possible with your structure is to make sure that the sheathing doesn't come so close to the ground. It seems like it should be at least 6 or 8 inches from the ground to minimize backsplash.


----------



## rad457

I used a product called Blue Skin, either in self adhesive roll or brush/roll on liquid. 10 years no problems.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Is that a concrete slab or pier and beam and how high is it above the ground? I think that the first advice if possible with your structure is to make sure that the sheathing doesn t come so close to the ground. It seems like it should be at least 6 or 8 inches from the ground to minimize backsplash.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, I know 6" - 8" is ideal. It's a monolithic slab and the single sill plate is PT is sitting on foam. After the grade is adjusted, the bottom of the sheathing will be 4" from the rock over landscape fabric then dirt, the siding applied directly over the house wrap (no foam board) will extend 1/2" below the bottom edge of the sheathing. The house has nothing covering or (apparently) sealing the bottom edge of the sheathing which is no surprise as the builders in this neighborhood were cheap. It is, however, no less than 12" from the mulch or grass at any point around the perimeter and doesn't appear any less than new even at 16 years old.


----------



## theoldfart

Time to make the shavings.










Some white oak; makes a satisfying schnik sound!


----------



## rad457

I love the Swish when ya hit a Ray Fleck


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kev, shaving time is always fun, especially with a freshly stropped iron.

Well mom and dad got bumped in the left rear of mom's Subaru today by some dickhead who might have actually done it on purpose as they were merging from the left travel lane into the left turn lane approaching an intersection. It scratched up the bumper and dented the corner just below the tail light, the 26' box truck offender was no worse for the wear. The kicker is dad was found at fault for some reason. This thing is literally covered with cameras and if they were recording all the time, incorrectly assumed fault would be far less frequent. To make the situation even more fun, it's one of, if not the most expensive models available and it hasn't had it's first oil change yet.


----------



## jmartel

Been quiet round these parts lately.

Bummer, yeti. Unfortunately, if they were merging then it's on them to not hit someone, regardless of dickhead status of the other person. Kind of like if you rearend someone you're automatically at fault unless you can prove otherwise.

Anyone working on christmas gifts? I'm making a pikler triangle for the daughter (and another one for one of the kids friends), and then I'm gonna turn a couple things for my parents if I get time. Should be finishing up the triangle tomorrow night hopefully.

Got out yesterday during the day for a dive with Jmisses. First time we've been able to dive together in over 2 years due to the kid. And one of the first real times I've dove not-solo in those 2 years as well.

An absolute unit of a Giant Pacific Octopus. Head was easily bigger than my torso. Arms were probably at least as big around as mine (but 6 additional ones).









Grunt Sculpin









Send Nudis


----------



## rad457

Batch of Shoe horns for the Outlaws Spoke shaves got a work out! Oh ya be careful clearing shavings, no blood on the wood but spoke shave and bench needed a wipe down, and right on the end of my thumb.


----------



## 489tad

Andre those are cool!

Jmart, what is the appropriate age to start diving? Family dives will be fun.

Put up lights yesterday. Woke up to no power. Not my fault.


----------



## HokieKen

Try flipping the switch in the garage Dan.

Nice nudis Jsixarmstoofew.


----------



## bandit571

A small tool box does need a tray/tote for the inside..









Work in progress…..still working on the lid for the box itself…









Might hold a few Household tools?


----------



## miketo

Another beautiful day for a dive, Jbends. Jealous of your dives and photography. You and Mrs. Bends go diving over on Hood Canal?


----------



## jmartel

Mike this was up in Port Townsend. Dan, you can get certified as early as 10. So only 8 1/2 more years to go.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Been quiet round these parts lately.
> 
> Bummer, yeti. Unfortunately, if they were merging then it s on them to not hit someone, regardless of dickhead status of the other person. Kind of like if you rearend someone you re automatically at fault unless you can prove otherwise.
> 
> - jmartel


They were the ones rear ended. It was more about capturing proof with the plethora of camera covering that thing vs. a determination by someone who saw none of it. I think Mos mentioned having a similar incident with his Subaru when it was fairly new.

Great nudis as always, next time poke the octopus until it come out to say hello, get lots of pics!


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, though I was rear-ended while sitting at a stop light (after the person behind me had in fact stopped as well). I've often said that as well, all these new vehicles that have forward collision monitoring, blind spot rear view cameras, blind spot cameras, etc… you'd think it would be fairly cheap, all things considered, from a hardware perspective to allow a rolling recording of these cameras as built in dash cams for such occasions.

In my instance, I was rear-ended, so there wasn't really much debate about at-fault status, and both of us had the same insurance, so for the insurance company it was just a matter of whose record it went on, vs who was paying.

That sucks though, it's always annoying when stupid crap like that happens


----------



## CaptainKlutz

State of Klutz shop today - Spray paint booth!

Spray painting a pile of parts for a 1970 PM66 restoration:









Prep was sand blasted, then welded in a floor pan and welded closed some extra holes in cabinet. 
Painted with white epoxy primer/sealer, and top coated with acrylic enamel single stage light gray on all internal cast iron and cabinet inside.

Normally I paint outside in lovely AZ heat. But temp last night was 34°, and even with warm up to 72° today; will be in 40's tonight. That is too low for epoxy to cure properly. So everything gets to stay in garage where I keep it above 65° for couple days..

Have some minor scratches/dings to feather fill on outside of cabinet, then it gets coat of metallic green and signature white racing stripes.


----------



## 489tad

> Try flipping the switch in the garage Dan.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken it was a area outage. Lights came back on a few hours later. Cable is all jacked up. They come Tuesday


----------



## miketo

That's going to be a nice restoration, CaptainK. Although I think you're missing the opportunity to airbrush a barbarian and semi-clad fantasy princess on the side panels, just like a 70's van.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That s going to be a nice restoration, CaptainK. Although I think you re missing the opportunity to airbrush a barbarian and semi-clad fantasy princess on the side panels, just like a 70 s van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike


That van is awesome, I would totally drive that!


----------



## jmartel

Just so long as it has the original shag carpet in the back still. Live through whatever is leftover in that rug and you won't ever have to worry about the 'rona.

Here's a long thread with some pretty sick vans in it.

https://advrider.com/f/threads/vans.434542/


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on some hardware to arrive….( latch and handle..)









Might go ahead, and stain and varnish it….and add the latches, and handle once they arrive…

Can always make a few small boxes out of…









Some Cedar planks….

Marnin to ya!


----------



## miketo

> That van is awesome, I would totally drive that!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I sure as hell wanted one in high school. I can picture myself as this eighteen-year-old scrawny, late-developing kid with glasses behind the wheel of a van like that, and it makes me laugh. Probably would have made everyone else laugh, too.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> That van is awesome, I would totally drive that!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I sure as hell wanted one in high school. I can picture myself as this eighteen-year-old scrawny, late-developing kid with glasses behind the wheel of a van like that, and it makes me laugh. Probably would have made everyone else laugh, too.
> 
> - Mike


I can relate 100% to everything that you just said.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would have to have seats in it though, because I have kids, oh and I don't want any more kids. ;^)


----------



## miketo

Yeah, BBY, a fantasy mural on a soccer mom van just doesn't have the same cachet.


----------



## Brit

> That s going to be a nice restoration, CaptainK. Although I think you re missing the opportunity to airbrush a barbarian and semi-clad fantasy princess on the side panels, just like a 70 s van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike
> 
> That van is awesome, I would totally drive that!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That van is a real babe magnet. There should be a sign on the back which says: "If you see me rockin', don't come knockin'."


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's equally likely there's a "Free Candy" sign on the back Andy.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Just a quick pic to help you visualize the effectiveness of spray foam insulation. This hot roof has 2 by 10 rafters and 3 inches of spray foam. (Hot roof = no ventilation between the insulation and the roof deck). The weather has been about 1 degree above freezing or colder for a few days.










Notice that the heat migrates out through the 10 inches of solid wood faster than it passes through just 3 inches of foam.

Here's a shot of a neighbour's ventilated roof under identical conditions.


----------



## miketo

Thermodynamics-who knew!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wouldn't have guessed that 2×10 rafters would work as such a thermal bridge, my rafters are only 2×6 in my shop but it's an 8/12 pitch and only 16' wide. I'm already wishing it were bigger but it would start taking up a disproportionate amount of the back yard while costing more $$. That additional $$ is still earning interest so I can build a better quaility, smaller house in the future along with a 40' x 60' shop with a 16' ceiling, that's still a long ways off though.


----------



## 489tad

Yeti, 40×60 x16. I want a blog on that baby.


----------



## rad457

My buddy's is 40' x 60' x 20' for his sail boat and motor home! Mine started out as 24' x 30' x 10' then city said nope, 24' x 26' and the wife said no, blocking my view, so 24' x 24' then added a 6' garden shed on the back the next year?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I wouldn t have guessed that 2×10 rafters would work as such a thermal bridge, my rafters are only 2×6 in my shop but it s an 8/12 pitch and only 16 wide. I m already wishing it were bigger but it would start taking up a disproportionate amount of the back yard while costing more $$. That additional $$ is still earning interest so I can build a better quaility, smaller house in the future along with a 40 x 60 shop with a 16 ceiling, that s still a long ways off though.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


As near as I can figure out, the full width/depth of the rafter is not working as an insulator. The sketch below should help me get the idea across.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, 40×60 x16. I want a blog on that baby.
> 
> - 489tad


This 16' x 22' has kicked my butt and taken waaaaay too long but at least I can say I've done everything myself, save for finishing the concrete (I'm slow, concrete waits for no man). A 40' x 60' would be metal and I sure as heck won't be doing it, the only thing I could envision doing is the site work if I buy a mini-ex, skid steer or both. Wiring, on the other hand, would be enjoyable at a leisurely pace where I could putt around on a scissor lift dragging metal flex conduit everywhere. Don't hold your breath on timing, it would be a minimum of 6-7 years and probably more like 16 as things stand right now.

The sketch explains well how heat would be taking the path of least resistance. You could move south and you wouldn't need a heated shop, A/C for sure but no heat needed.


----------



## rad457

Kent that was what I envisioned and if memory serves me right, frost/cold travels in 45 degree direction 
For my shop I put down 2" Styrofoam 2 feet vertical around the perimeter and 2" below the concrete slab which has the in floor heating.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent that was what I envisioned and if memory serves me right, frost/cold travels in 45 degree direction
> For my shop I put down 2" Styrofoam 2 feet vertical around the perimeter and 2" below the concrete slab which has the in floor heating.
> 
> - Andre


45 degrees - LOL.

No in-floor heating here, but similar foam under and on the sides of the 16" slab, as well as extended 3 feet out all around.










More foam was added to extend 3 feet from the slab before backfilling.










There is no insulation under the centre part of the slab. I figure that over time, that soil will stabilize around 10C/50F or so, and will help temper both heat and cold. Ask me in 15 years or so how that's working.

Yeti - keep the dream alive. I bought this place in 2009 with the intention of building a shop when I could. Life has a way of adjusting your plans and your timetables, but the goals and the planning are some of the benefits realized in the long run.


----------



## jmartel

> I think it s equally likely there s a "Free Candy" sign on the back Andy.
> 
> - HokieKen


Children these days aren't into candy as much. That's old school thinking. Now you gotta offer free WiFi to lure them in.


----------



## jmartel

Got a bit of work done today.

Glued up the big slab that's going in a buddies house. Should be finishing that up this weekend. Used some heft and hubris to joint the slabs together.










And just about finished with the climbing tower for the kiddos Christmas present. Just need to put footholds on one side of the slide and it's ready.










Going to try and knock out a peppermill and a bowl or two to ship if I can but not sure on timing.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think where I'm at the uninsulated slab does me any favors in the winter, but you're right that it definitely helps in the summer. Before I was running the dehumidifier, it stayed nice and cool almost all summer long, but it would get humid; no good for me or the tools. So I started running a dehumidifier out there, which fixed that. However, it warmed up the shop 4-7 degrees depending on outside humidity levels, compared to no dehumidifier. Was still worth it though. This year, I got a dual vented portable AC, because we had a 2-1/2 week stretch of 90s with 75%+ humidity, and that just sucked. Didn't need more than that, because the slab helped enough


----------



## miketo

That climbing tower can also double as an inversion table for your back problems.


----------



## 489tad

Seems to be a shortage of fresh cut Christmas Trees this year. Called around and put the biggest one they had o hold. Have no idea how much my wife paid for it and she won't tell me.


----------



## Lazyman

Jmart. I'm pretty disappointed in that climbing tower. If there isn't a chance of serious injury, it's hardly worth climbing.


----------



## HokieKen

10 points to Dan. I just finished a yummy steak and egg biscuit before I logged on and his picture still made my mouth water


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart. I m pretty disappointed in that climbing tower. If there isn t a chance of serious injury, it s hardly worth climbing.
> 
> - Lazyman


To be fair, she's only 1.5. Walking has a chance of serious injury.

Spent yesterday over at a friend's place that's being built installing posts for his stairwell. Apparently contractors like to just flake off these days and won't finish work so the homeowner is left unable to get an occupancy permit. Same dude who is getting the maple slab for a vanity top.










I've only had the truck for a month now and it's already been so much more useful to have. Don't know how I got by for 8 years without one.


----------



## DLK

Can I turn a chisel into a leather skiving knife by grinding a 15-20 degree bevel? Is this a bad idea? Has anyone done this?


----------



## Lazyman

I've never used a skiving knife, much less sharpened one but it seems like a chisel would be so thick that you would have to grind it back about 2 inches to make it usable?


----------



## HokieKen

Never done any leather work but a quick google search indicates to me that the bevel is even shallower than that. In the 10-12 degree range. I'd say if you want to grind a chisel to give it a shot it should work. I don't see any reason it wouldn't.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Shed progress is still coming along slowly. The weather has been occasionally cooperative but mornings are cold now until noonish and likely will be for the foreseeable future. Having to crawl around working in the attic to frame the gable walls was next level PITA stuff, never again, it is built like a brick poo house now that everything is tied together.


----------



## DLK

I found a broken plane iron. Polished it up and put a 15 degree bevel on it. I understood it was to be between 15 and 20 degrees, but I will scout around some and see if under 10 to 12 degrees would be bet. My goal is to make sheaths for my carving hatchets and perhaps other tools.


----------



## KentInOttawa

BBY, progress is good. Will that space in the rafters be usable as storage once you've enclosed the gables? I know that I have a habit of poking bits and bobs in to every nook, cranny and crevice that I can see.

I was finally able to focus on this ol' project today for the first time in weeks.










I finally figured out how to deal with the self-induced misalignment of all the dowel holes. Part of that involved a simple jig and the shortening of a lot of 3/8" dowels.










Meanwhile, the real shop is in a holding pattern as I wait for the electrician and the siding and trim crew to show up. Once the electrician is finished, there will be one more coat of paint on the floor and then I can start to move stuff in. I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## HokieKen

> I found a broken plane iron. Polished it up and put a 15 degree bevel on it. I understood it was to be between 15 and 20 degrees, but I will scout around some and see if under 10 to 12 degrees would be bet. My goal is to make sheaths for my carving hatchets and perhaps other tools.
> 
> - Combo Prof


This sounds like a really good excuse to buy a Stanley #11 Don


----------



## HokieKen

Good work Yetiintheattic.

Gettin' there Kent ))


----------



## duckmilk

> Can I turn a chisel into a leather skiving knife by grinding a 15-20 degree bevel? Is this a bad idea? Has anyone done this?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Don, I used to help a guy out in his leather shop. His skiving knives were thin with a *radiused* edge that were wider than a plane blade, no idea what the bevel angle was but it was more of a convex bevel. Once sharp, he kept them that way with a strop. Since you have a broken plane blade, there is no reason you shouldn't give it a try, might work just fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still debating on what to do for attic access, I did frame in what could be a hay loft type door, but the opening will only be 14.5" x 40" with a larger partially faux door covering it. The other limiting factor is the joist are spanning 15' 6" and they're only 2×8 which is fine provided I don't go crazy. I can sneak between the joists no problem on the side with more clearance between the edge of the floor and the roof but still limited to 14.5" wide. I'm planning a mezzanine that will allow a much shorter ladder to get into the attic but exactly how that's going to be configured is still in the planning phase. 2×8x8' were $0.23 more than 2×8x10' at Lowe's a few days ago so the depth from the back wall isn't yet nailed down. I was hoping to get the gables wrapped today but it didn't happen, I can say that all my sheathing is now complete.

















I even have some 7/16 OSB left over, I might be able to sell it for a nice downpayment on a new car, I paid $17.55/ 4×10 sheet which I thought was outrageous, if I only knew.


----------



## KentInOttawa

It must feel good having the gables enclosed. It always surprises me how something like that can change the ambiance so much, even when you aren't looking at it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It is but as I've mentioned before working on a ladder has slowed progress far more than I anticipated, every little thing has to be done super carefully and it's not rare to have three trips up the ladder to get everything up there I need even for a small task. Perimeter scaffolding would be awesome but expensive and very time consuming to set up.


----------



## DLK

> I found a broken plane iron. Polished it up and put a 15 degree bevel on it. I understood it was to be between 15 and 20 degrees, but I will scout around some and see if under 10 to 12 degrees would be bet. My goal is to make sheaths for my carving hatchets and perhaps other tools.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> This sounds like a really good excuse to buy a Stanley #11 Don
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe it is. Got one for sale? I'll trade a MF No. 18 Frog for it. LOL


----------



## DLK

> Can I turn a chisel into a leather skiving knife by grinding a 15-20 degree bevel? Is this a bad idea? Has anyone done this?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Don, I used to help a guy out in his leather shop. His skiving knives were thin with a *radiused* edge that were wider than a plane blade, no idea what the bevel angle was but it was more of a convex bevel. Once sharp, he kept them that way with a strop. Since you have a broken plane blade, there is no reason you shouldn t give it a try, might work just fine.
> 
> - duckmilk


I made two skiving knives out of the broken plane iron. They actually work. Swedish style so far, but I will make wooden handles for them so that I can post it as a project. LOL.


----------



## DLK

*Tip of the day.* If you have a small shop and plan on using the same benchtop belt sander for woodwork and metalwork, *don't!* I came close to burning down the shop today. At the very least clean up all the sawdust around and in the beltsander befor grinding an Iron. I like grinding bevels with the benchtop belt sander, because it runs cooler than the benchtop (slow speed) grinder. By the way I have 3 belt sanders, two are in boxes. Need to make a space for one that is dedicated to metal work.


----------



## jmartel

Glad you didn't burn your shop down, Don. I think completely separate metal/wood tools and shop space is the only way to go. Too risky otherwise.

Got to take one of these out at work today. Certainly makes the day more exciting. 52 knots and turns hard enough that it's actually violent when you really crank on it. Like one of those go-karts that goes like 30mph. Twin verado 350s will scoot it along.


----------



## HokieKen

I used to keep my buffer mounted behind my belt grinder Don. About 10 minutes into grinding a knife last year, I saw some smoke. I figured the motor must be crapping the bed. Then I saw flames. One of the cotton buffing wheels had gone ablaze. Be careful with them sparks!


----------



## DLK

> Glad you didn t burn your shop down, Don. I think completely separate metal/wood tools and shop space is the only way to go. Too risky otherwise.
> 
> - jmartel


I agree, but it's difficult to do in my small shop. I will find a way though. I got to move stuff around.


----------



## Mosquito

I use CBN wheels for my grinder which cut down on the sparks a LOT for most of what I do with it (lathe tools). But I am conscious of that. I had a similar thing happen when I was easing the back edges of a new bandsaw blade with sand paper. I knew well enough to make sure I checked that before I stopped for the night, and sure enough there was a little ember smoldering away in some sawdust I couldn't get vacuumed out the first time…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Glad you didn t burn your shop down, Don. I think completely separate metal/wood tools and shop space is the only way to go. Too risky otherwise.
> 
> Got to take one of these out at work today. Certainly makes the day more exciting. 52 knots and turns hard enough that it s actually violent when you really crank on it. Like one of those go-karts that goes like 30mph. Twin verado 350s will scoot it along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Were you in NY or just an internet picture? I first searched Nassau county PD boat and saw they had a Bertram among other custom hulls. I really, really never want to live anywhere that my tax dollars are paying for a Bertram. I'm glad to see Merc's on them, the Coast Guard around cleveland had Honda's on their's, nothing like japanese engines on the back of US military equipment. It would be nice if Merc could squeeze the same power out of their high output four strokes (like Yamaha and Suzuki have done) without the use of a supercharger as an additional failure point/ additional weight/ additional cost.


----------



## jmartel

Just an internet picture. Very similar slightly longer hull but different customer. This one is destined for Cayman Islands.

And I'm willing to bet that Bertram is the cheapest boat in their fleet. The 27' I was on yesterday is just under $500k for reference.

It's too bad Volvo shut down Seven Motors. Those outboards were crazy. 627hp on the top model. There's a lot of Mercury outboards in the shop right now but it's up to the customer for what they want. Inboards are usually Cummins or Volvo for the most part.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> This sounds like a really good excuse to buy a Stanley #11 Don
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Maybe it is. Got one for sale?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I actually do have one…


----------



## theoldfart

^ I am just so surprised.

NOT



Oh, and I just bought a 46 so things are really skewed now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We're all skewed…


----------



## theoldfart

As it should be.


----------



## DLK

> This sounds like a really good excuse to buy a Stanley #11 Don
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Maybe it is. Got one for sale?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> I actually do have one…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Well I'll keep my eye out for one.


----------



## HokieKen

> ^ I am just so surprised.
> 
> NOT
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I just bought a 46 so things are really skewed now.
> 
> - theoldfart


Need blades Kev? I have a couple of sets in process already. So far I've only made the 3/4" size so it wouldn't be a problem to tack another set on.


----------



## theoldfart

Works for me Kenny, 'Tanks.


----------



## HokieKen

Don, did you see this project Mafe posted? Pretty timely with your skiving experiments


----------



## DLK

I've been talking with Mafe, and he did say he was posting something soon. I thought Mafe would be the logical person to ask if he made a skiving knife. He hasn't.

Took a couple of days off from skiving knife making.

We spent yesterday at the Grand Rapids Museum where there is an amazing display of lego made to scale wildlife.
Also stopped in at Tandy Leather to get rivets, snaps, waxed thread and leather for the sheaths I plan to make.

Today I clean up the metal work bench, unpacked a new benchtop sander and built a table so that it can be used to grind bevels. Now I can keep the woodwork separate from the metalwork. It should be safer. Maybe I should cover the bench and wall with metal.










Tomorrow I will get back to the skiving knives and add scales. Probably will be done on Saturday (because the epoxy will have to cure overnight.) No it will be sunday, because the tru-oil will need to dry.


----------



## DLK

The girls all jockin' at the other end of the bar
Havin' drinks with some no-name chump
When they know that I'm the star
So, I got up and strolled over to the other side of the cantina
I asked the guy, why you so fly? He said, *"Funky Cold Moderna"*


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Is that a concrete slab or pier and beam and how high is it above the ground? I think that the first advice if possible with your structure is to make sure that the sheathing doesn t come so close to the ground. It seems like it should be at least 6 or 8 inches from the ground to minimize backsplash.
> 
> - Lazyman


I decided to do something about the distance between the bottom of the sheathing and grade. My tiller is on the fritz so I'll have to order a new carburetor, it was cutting through the dirt no problem for about 3' at a time then it would die, over and over again. I shoveled everything by hand, just like the site work before the pour, my back isn't too happy.
Before:








After:


----------



## Lazyman

When my lawn mower started doing what you described your tiller was doing, it turned out to be dirty gasoline. I was able to simply take the carburetor apart, blow out the gunk with my compressor and reassemble. It would work for about 20 minutes and start doing it again. On the 4th clean out I decided to also empty and clean out the gas can and when I put in some clean gas it worked like a charm so make sure that your gas can doesn't have any sediment in it or you may just clog your new carburetor.


----------



## jmartel

Passed my PE exam. Finally. And I'm out skiing today. It's a good day.


----------



## theoldfart

JSkinnyStick, congrats.


----------



## 489tad

We were able to keep a tradition alive via live stream. TSO. Three repeat offenders and non arena priced beer.









Working on a little Christmas magic.


----------



## 489tad

Congratulations JCertified!


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Dan. I think I've seen TSO 5 times so far? Put on a great show


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Jlegitnow. I may get mine one day in the near future. After 23 years, I'm considering looking for other career opportunities. Corporate overlords suck the soul out of once good companies…

Love the LAJ Dan  Finally broke down and bought a Veritas this past summer and it is quick becoming my favorite plane.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm sure as heck not getting mine until I need it, having it when I don't could expose me to addition liability and some kind of insurance that I don't currently need. Of the employers I've seen that want it, they're usually cool with candidates who can get it vs. already having it. I'm considering doing consulting and contract work only. That, depending on the client, may or may not generate a real need.


----------



## jmartel

I needed it for the last place I worked. All our documents and reports had to be stamped before leaving the office to USCG/ABS/Clients. Now at the new place because it's all in house I don't think I actually need my stamp at all. But good for a future job application if needed.

I don't believe just having your PE opens you up to liability. Only if you actually stamp something.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Working on a couple boxes…









Waiting on both Varnish and me to cure up..


----------



## HokieKen

Came to the shop and immediately pulled out my one-eyed monster this morning.


----------



## jmartel

> Came to the shop and immediately pulled out my one-eyed monster this morning.
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought that usually happened after the wife went to bed.


----------



## rad457

Hope you have good ventilation for that thing, I had one like that on our acreage, many years ago, rusted up a lot of tools in the garage?


----------



## miketo

What Jmart said. Better hope she sleeps soundly.

Mega Gratz, JPocketProtector! It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I'll hoist a virtual beverage in your honor.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, Andre, the 3/16" gaps around 3 sides of my 2 bay doors keeps the CO detector silent. I only need it a handful of times a year and I rarely need it for more than 5 minutes at a shot.


----------



## theoldfart

Saturday outside the shop entertainment.

Stumps and rocks.










Stump grinder coming on Tuesday.


----------



## rad457

> Saturday outside the shop entertainment.
> 
> Stumps and rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stump grinder coming on Tuesday.
> 
> - theoldfart


1" wood auger, an a gallon of diesel, or like back on the farm, small stick of dynamite


----------



## Lazyman

I see a turning blank, not a stump needing to be ground.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Not that long ago my bench and my shop looked like this.










Now that my new shop looks like this…










I'm getting ready to move my bench by doing this.


----------



## CL810

Awesome Kent!! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## HokieKen

Fantastic Kent  Now, I got $20 says thw bench looks just like the first picture within a week of getting moved in ;-)


----------



## jmartel

I give it 2 days. At least if you are anything like I am. Congrats.










Slab needs one more coat and then I'll let it cure for a few days before delivering to my friend.


----------



## Lazyman

2 days? More like 2 hours for me. Shop clean out and reorg is my xmas present to myself and it starts this week, since I am not really making presents this year.


----------



## rad457

Yup, not sure I would recognize my bench if it was that clean 
I am so pissed of at the Postal (lack of service) at this point not even going into the shop!


----------



## Lazyman

Don't go postal Andre. ;-) I use the shop to get un-pissed at the world.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I give it 2 days. At least if you are anything like I am. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slab needs one more coat and then I ll let it cure for a few days before delivering to my friend.
> 
> - jmartel


That is one gorgeous slab of wood.

With all my cognitive limitations, it's going to take me a while to get back into the swing of things. I haven't actually decided where to place the bench or how to orient it yet. That may just condemn the bench to be just another convenient horizontal surface for the next couple of months.

Here's a picture of the lumber that was stored under my bench. I moved it to the carport today so that it is out of the way when the contractor moves the bench to the shop. (Yeap, you read that right. The contractor and his folks are moving it, not me)!










This extra couple of hundred pounds sure did make that bench stable.

The contractor was by after lunch today to apply the last coat of paint to the floor, so the bench and some other things start to get moved tomorrow. I am so stoked!!!


----------



## KentInOttawa

The new shop will never be this clean or this empty again.


----------



## Lazyman

Man Kent. That looks like a clean room.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I'm working on it, Nathan. ;-)


----------



## 489tad

I made a little gift box for my nephew. 36 screws only to reveal 6 more. I wonder if he will figure the bottom is held in place with magnets?
Nice stumps, slabs and space!


----------



## jmartel

You are nicer than I am, Dan. I'd throw in some Torx, flathead, and square drive screws as well.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd have left the screws a little proud and ground the heads flat ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Or maybe a couple left handed screws in there as well?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I d have left the screws a little proud and ground the heads flat ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Too obvious, maybe just epoxy 1 or 2 in?


----------



## 489tad

I don't get to see my nephew as often as I'd like. I don't want him hating me.


----------



## terryR

Lotta nice shop porn lately!










.


----------



## DLK

Hello, Terry. Nice to hear from you? How goes the war?


----------



## HokieKen

Hey TR! Merry Christmas man


----------



## Lazyman

Here is the state of my shop right now:









The Sketchup drawing makes it look roomier than it is.

Over the next couple of weeks, I hope to reorg it to be laid out like this so that I can have room for a workbench I plan to build.









Of course, I have to clear out some of the junk and wood scraps I tend to keep too long and move non-shop related storage on the far wall French cleat system around as well. I will also finally make a flip top cart for my planer and oscillating sander but moving longer boards to stack vertically in the corner will reduce the foot print of my current lumber cart will free up some room. A key goal is to free up enough space that I actually have room to move some of the tools on wheels around as needed. If all this still doesn't yield enough space to add the new workbench, then I may get rid of the bench top router table currently sitting on a work make and put the router into the table saw wing and get rid of the outfeed/assembly table since theoretically, the new workbench will handle the assembly side of that anyway. I can always make a flip-up outfeed if I really need it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

The siding crew started yesterday morning. Despite some short but heavy snow showers and a biting cold wind, they finished most of the soffits, eaves and fascia, and have begun installing the siding. I expect that they will finish that today.










BBY - here are some shots detailing the flashing and insulation at the bottom, by the slab.


----------



## summerfi

Hi guys. Merry Christmas. It's been a weird and very busy year for me, and I'm glad it's about over. Since we bought the orchard property last February, I've spent 3 days a week working out there. We've hauled off 11,000 pounds of garbage, and that doesn't include the scrap metal we've hauled away or the scrap wood we've burned. The old house is now ready to tear down, and I'll start on that in a couple of months. Working in the orchard itself was fun. We enjoyed sharing the fruit with friends and neighbors, and we still have something like 25 gallons of apple and pear juice stored away in the freezer. It will soon be time to start pruning again, and that's a big job with so many trees. We now have a Facebook page if you want to see what the orchard looks like. Search for Brovold Orchard.

I worked about 60 days on wildland fires this summer/fall in Colorado, Oregon, and Montana. All of it was done virtually from home. I never thought I'd see the day that could happen, but COVID has changed a lot of things.

I used the fire money to buy a new tool/toy - see pic below. I've now graduated to the Big Iron level. I also own a dozer, but it won't be here until spring. It's currently at my son's near Seattle. We've been flattening out a place in the mountainside for a new building to store equipment in, and building a new road on the property. They don't call these the Rocky Mountains for nothing. Some of the rocks are so big the backhoe can barely budge them. It's all fun though. Mostly.

With winter here, I've recently started working back in the shop on saws. I have quite a backlog to catch up on, but I'm making progress.

Wishing all you fellas a happy and healthy New Year after you're done having a Merry Christmas.


----------



## DLK

It was 48 degrees today, but is supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

Good to see you pop in Bob. New toy looks fun, you'll be able to move a lot of saws with that thing lol

and prep now Don, I just got done clearing a foot of snow off the driveway and shop apron, and it was still snowing  Though truthfully, it was the 50mph wind gusts that made it annoying. Could only blow snow in one direction lol


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, the tractor suits you.

Starting my own orchard, four dwarf/semi dwarf trees! A shovel should do it.

Our best to you and yours for a peaceful and productive new year.


----------



## jmartel

I'm hoping our tiny orchard will actually put out some fruit next year. I got a handful of cherries and one tiny Apple this past year.

Good to see you, Bob. Hang in there.


----------



## HokieKen

Hola Bob! Bob and Terry both popped in . Now if Stef, Todd and Fridge swing by, it really will be a Christmas miracle!

Merry Christmas/Hannukah/Kwanza if I ain't back before then fellas.


----------



## Lazyman

I am insulted Kenny. You forgot Festivus.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief, I can't ever keep up with all of them.

SERENITY NOW!


----------



## KentInOttawa

That is a whole lotta work that you've been up to Bob. I had to take a break after just reading about it.

Merry Christmas & happy holidays LJs.

Now that the siding and fascia have been completed, I'll start the long and painful process of moving things into the shop and setting them up, but not until I've had a little Christmas break.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Kent! 2021 should be off to a great start for you!!


----------



## rad457

That shop way to clean Kent ! An Thanks for the tip on the Sargent, which resulted in a #113, be warned the Wife may have a word or two for you LOL! (if she finds out?) Still need a #62 or guess now a #514 will work?
If I was a little closer I would clean up those siding scraps or at least give the contractor a talking too


----------



## KentInOttawa

> That shop way to clean Kent ! An Thanks for the tip on the Sargent, which resulted in a #113, be warned the Wife may have a word or two for you LOL! (if she finds out?) Still need a #62 or guess now a #514 will work?
> If I was a little closer I would clean up those siding scraps or at least give the contractor a talking too
> 
> - Andre


I'm happy to be an enabler when I can.

I waited until both of the siding crew were out of the frame and off dumping other pieces when I took this shot. It was a rough day for me so I wasn't up to staying up until they finished cleaning up and I knew that it would be dark outside after my nap, so you've got the best shot that I have so far. Next week the contractor will be by to move the workbench and a couple of other items into the shop. Then the mess-making can begin in earnest.


----------



## ToddJB

Merry Christmas, Kenny.


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be a 514 on the bay, right now….under $70….

Almost done..


----------



## 489tad

Hey, I cut the plywood base 
Merry Christmas Fellas!


----------



## rad457

> There seems to be a 514 on the bay, right now….under $70….
> 
> Almost done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


A few 714s an 414s no 514 ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Christmas!!


----------



## rad457

> Happy Christmas!!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


The same too all, and lets Pray for a much better New Year!


----------



## jmartel

Merry Christmas, you filthy animals.


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas gang. Nate and I straight kicked it all day with legos, snacks and movies.


----------



## chrisstef

Not flipping that. Touched my nose.


----------



## theoldfart

Fine looking specimens of manhood there Stef, doing the same here.

Glad you stopped by and hope things are progressing.

Still rooting for the Huskies I see.


----------



## miketo

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, to all you LJ nutcases! In our household we celebrate Festivus. When is the airing of grievances?


----------



## theoldfart

All year I would think ;-)


----------



## rad457

> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, to all you LJ nutcases! In our household we celebrate Festivus. When is the airing of grievances?
> 
> - Mike


LOL! as my wife tells me, nobody really cares


----------



## JayT

Sorry I'm late. Hope you all had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Me too JayT. 
I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Merry Christmas to everyone! Headed to OH to see the in laws after a massive spousal guilt trip, there were a few other insane South Carolinians headed north in the winter. Kiddos had a good visit from Santa and too many presents revolved around screens. Sometimes I wish for a massive EMP so we can do without electricity for a few years!


----------



## HokieKen

No screens for me Yeti! Got a new cordless chainsaw and a Hovarter x-link for my leg vise  And a new Benchmade knife. Was a Merry Christmas for me. Heck, we even got a white one! Hope everyone else's was good. Good to see stef, todd and JT swing in and hollar!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mmmmm, Benchmade, yummy. Aren't most chainsaws cordless? Screens were some kinda Nintendo and a couple tablets, only 6 flights so far today, yay! I also managed to get banned from garagejournal.com, some of those moderators could make diamonds from coal holding it in the right area.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got a cheap corded electric chainsaw as well as a battery driven one. All things considered the corded one works pretty well as long as it is sharp and I'm close enough to plug it in. It's not really any quieter than a gas one though. It screams like a banshee but it is light and at least I never have to worry about the carburetor getting gunked up.


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone! Quite a few folks dropped in, glad to hear from them. Wish Bob and his backhoe lived closer.

I have 3 gas chainsaws that don't work even after being repaired. My corded one is the biggest Craftsman they made with an 18" bar. Plenty of power but the chain tightening function is lacking. I can load a generator in the Gator and take it anywhere.

My wife bought an outdoor weather station with wifi monitor. Shows 71 deg. right now.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone! I hope 2021 is a better year for us all.

Started building a pole barn garage (24×40) beginning of November that's finally nearing completion (lots of starts and stops between weather, materials that never shipped, and not usually having more than one other person helping me at any given time…also a buddy surfing off the roof on a panel of sheet metal - fyi don't do that). Looking forward to getting my tools out of the storage shed, cleaning them up, and finally making something.


----------



## chrisstef

> Fine looking specimens of manhood there Stef, doing the same here.
> 
> Glad you stopped by and hope things are progressing.
> 
> Still rooting for the Huskies I see.
> 
> - theoldfart


Slowly progressing for sure. Might have a lil somethin working in my favor just recently. Ill know more over the next few months. My chins up, im tired but im ok. Stef's gonna be all right but itll take time and im ok with that. Were doin our best to stay safe while remaining occupied. An interesting task to say the least lol.

And yes, still rootin for my dogs. Hoping i get to see at least a couple games this year. We'll see.


----------



## miketo

The only real Huskies are the University of Washington Huskies. Just sayin'.


----------



## jmartel

I mean, our mascot was a Turkey. Which we also ate at games. So I have no dog in this fight, pun intended.


----------



## Lazyman

It is always nice when they don't have to check on the status of the mascot for mystery meat served in the dorm cafeteria.


----------



## chrisstef

> The only real Huskies are the University of Washington Huskies. Just sayin .
> 
> - Mike


Ehhhhemmm


----------



## miketo

East Coast bias. That's all that is.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Really!

So, what say you Stef? (Fanning the flames, hehe)


----------



## KentInOttawa

I got some major pieces moved into the shop this morning.



















The Chief Inspector knows that this place is hers, but she's not comfortable staying there, yet. Someday she'll be less spring-loaded than she is now.










Next comes the lumber rack and then I can gett set up for some actual recreational woodworking.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno Mike. Last i heard anything bout them west cost huskies Drew Bledsoe was their qb and Rip Hamilton was hitting a fall away at the buzzer to beat them in March Madness. Lol.


----------



## 489tad

Ouch!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bigblockyeti

> - HokieKen


Is that what those ^ people call it?


----------



## Hammerthumb

For those that are to young to remember, UCLA was the dominant basketball team winning 10 championships in 12 years. 1964 thru 1975.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I got some major pieces moved into the shop this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the lumber rack and then I can gett set up for some actual recreational woodworking.
> 
> - Kent


The shop is coming along nicely, I dunno what lenses you're using but your exterior pictures make the shop look unassuming and the size you've stated it is. The interior pictures you've given us make it look 30' x 50' with 16' ceiling, I've noticed this a bit in person on my own 16' x 22' shed, it's not too dominating of the area I've chosen to place it but inside it does seem big with 12' ceiling. I'm trying my best to shrink down the percieved perceived size by slowly packing it with crap even before I have my dry in inspection. I just hope that doesn't interfere with the inspector seeing what he needs to when I call him out.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is the shop I plan to build someday. 









You would be amazed how big it looks on the inside.


----------



## KentInOttawa

BBY - I use my cell phone camera in landscape orientation or panorama mode with portrait orientation, leading to the observed distortion of perceptions. The shop ceiling is about 12 feet and that, combined with a definite lack of machinery taking up floor space, gives it a spacious feeling both in pictures and in person.

The mini-split will be installed above the back window in mid-January, and the garage door will be installed about the same time. Until then, I'm doing my best to keep those areas clear for the installers. I've got some more parts for the Ikea Ivar shelving on the front corner ordered, but they won't arrive until end-January. That gives me the desk/Ivar area as a dumping ground until then. The other front corner by the panel is remaining empty until the electrical has its final inspection. That will be after the electrician removes the temporary 220V outlet that I'm using for the temporary 5KW heater. Once inspected, that area will start to get stuffed with the metal workbench and greasy stuff tools.

I'm trying to get my lumber rack inside before the snow arrives in earnest, but that means either moving the lumber currently on that rack outside into the space that the HVAC installer will be working in or moving the lumber rack and lumber twice. Oh, and it also means finishing a project inside for SWMBO so that I can get my sawhorses back.



> Here is the shop I plan to build someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be amazed how big it looks on the inside.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'd considered something like that, but I don't drive anymore. d:-0


----------



## HokieKen

You beat me to it Nathan. That's the first thing that came to mind when I was reading Yeti's post


----------



## Mosquito

My shop definitely felt much bigger empty lol. Now that it's full, I'm looking for more space in it all the time…


----------



## Lazyman

Great minds Kenny.

My shop achieved grid lock when I picked up a CNC machine last year on a deal I just couldn't pass up. Of course it is my wood collection that is the real problem. It sort of looks like one of the houses on the hoarders TV show right now and that doesn't even include the hoard of free turning stock I've collected sitting on my patio. I finally started my shop reorg this week trying to make space to add a traditional work bench and so far have achieved about a whopping 10 square feet of free space, mostly just by stacking the wood I've milled from logs more compactly and storing long stock vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## rad457

Shop clean up, what a concept, maybe even seal my D.C. piping after 7 years use, heck still works fine
Since Kenny bought what appears to be the last Veritas L.A.J. I picked up a drum sander, so looks like the 
sliding miter saw will be hitting the market, haven't used it in at least 3 years? That or get rid of the Jatoba an Maple shorts? Sucks when ya run out of floor space in the shop, an wall space for that matter, have thought about framing out the 8' x 16' overhead door, if I could find it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop cleanup. Never ending task, it is.

My shop building has two spaces. One is my wood-floored slice of heaven that is well documented on LJs. The other 2/3rds of it is used for storage of all kinds of things, but mostly lumber if it'd go by volume. Two wall racks of wood, and one very large stack on the floor. The only way to address that (in the long run) is to start building more things out of the rough-sawn stock that's in the racks or on the stack.

Problem with that, is it's all hardwood. And I don't have the right power tools to mill large (long and wide) stock effectively. Bandsaw woefully underpowered / small, jointer only 8". The DeWalt planer should be a good one though.

Moving closer to building us a new dining room table. That's when I'll really find out what I have vs. what's needed to work with this stuff. I'm using either cherry or walnut.


----------



## terryR

Seriously jealous of the shop photos lately! No time in the shop for me lately.

Damn cold in GA the past few weeks…what do you guys use for a heater? I want something I can leave on all the time; pretty sure the windows are too small for an A/C and heat combo.


----------



## miketo

Yeah, the Zags are more the team to go all the way around here; the Huskies are interesting but not really top-shelf, I'll admit that. UConn has a long and noble history and definitely earned the hardware.

College football is really my jam anyway. I'll put my football team up against your football team any day.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Seriously jealous of the shop photos lately! No time in the shop for me lately.
> 
> Damn cold in GA the past few weeks…what do you guys use for a heater? I want something I can leave on all the time; pretty sure the windows are too small for an A/C and heat combo.
> 
> - terryR


Damn cold is relative. I've been finding that the shop is comfortable when it is between 10C/50F and 15C/59F, so a 5 KW heater like this one can keep up, even when temperatures hit -20C/-4F and I have a 7-foot by 9-foot uninsulated garage door opening.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...what do you guys use for a heater? I want something I can leave on all the time; pretty sure the windows are too small for an A/C and heat combo.
> 
> - terryR


I wouldn't leave it on all the time but I don't need heat all that often here in VA.



> Came to the shop and immediately pulled out my one-eyed monster this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## rad457

In floor heating, think 6 KW electric boiler? Okay until it gets REAL COLD About 2 weeks a winter and Real Hot 2 -3 days a Summer.


----------



## Lazyman

I use a a portable AC with heater option and it makes the shop comfy year round. I use exhaust ports to vent through the garage door but if you have a window that would be easier. Quick release drier vent hook up make it easy to disconnect when I need to open the door. 


















I also have this radiant heater which creates a nice zone of warmth in a hurry but ever since it burned up the GFCI, I've been a little hesitant to use it.


----------



## DanKrager

> Seriously jealous of the shop photos lately! No time in the shop for me lately.
> 
> ... and I have a 7-foot by 9-foot uninsulated garage door opening.


Kent, maybe it would help to shut the door? LOL!

Yes, seriously jealous of shops now. 2000 sf into 896 and I thought I had pruned enough. Now I find I can't even set all the stuff inside shoulder to shoulder, let alone have working space. That's about to change if the contractor comes through! 
DanK


----------



## KentInOttawa

> ... and I have a 7-foot by 9-foot uninsulated garage door opening.
> 
> Kent, maybe it would help to shut the door? LOL!
> 
> Yes, seriously jealous of shops now. 2000 sf into 896 and I thought I had pruned enough. Now I find I can t even set all the stuff inside shoulder to shoulder, let alone have working space. That s about to change if the contractor comes through!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


It's as closed as it's going to get, but I'm going to appreciate the R15 door after a couple of months of just 5/8" OSB.










I'm feeling spoiled with 480 SF.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the heat options, guys! I guess I don't really need to leave it on 24/7; probably just 3-4 days in a row when I get a few days off in a row.

I suppose 'damn cold' is relative, but it's been in the 30's and that is torture for us thin-skinned southerners! LOL


----------



## chrisstef

> Yeah, the Zags are more the team to go all the way around here; the Huskies are interesting but not really top-shelf, I ll admit that. UConn has a long and noble history and definitely earned the hardware.
> 
> College football is really my jam anyway. I ll put my football team up against your football team any day.
> 
> - Mike


Oof. Id put a JV squad against our football team. Were a far cry away from those early, fun years with Dan Orlovsky and Donald Brown. We epically blew 3 coaching hires in a row. Atrocious management of that team. We had a spark there for a minute. Hell, we won at notre dame one year. Im psyched to be back in the big east though.


----------



## Lazyman

I turn my heater off when I am done for the day and turn it on an hour or so before I plan to go out. Only when we get several sub zero days in a row does it take a little too long to heat up which is when I use the radiant heater to give it a boost for an hour or so. I also turn on the radiant heater when I am doing a glue up, especially when using hide glue.


----------



## HokieKen

I fire up the one eyed monster for 5-10 minutes and I'm good for at least an hour if the outside temperature is above 20 but below freezing. My garage is insulated with the exception of the bay doors though so it may hold the heat longer. I filled the tank in 2018 last and I probably won't have to again until 2022. Luckily, sub-freezing temperatures aren't the norm during the day around here. Hell, we're supposed to tip the Mercury up near 70 on Saturday )


----------



## bandit571

I guess this is "Shop" related…









Going to take a few tries to get it just right…









Was modeled after the sign on the shop door…


----------



## jmartel

No heater out here. But for the most part it's been 40's at night lately. Once I start moving and doing stuff a hoodie is enough to keep me moderately warm.

Finishing can be a problem though.



















One of my boats from work. Just out of welding a couple weeks ago, hanging carpet and other stuff now before the outfitting can take place. Actually currently designing the replacement for this to fix a lot of things that take a very long time to build.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool iron Bandit. Santa Claus bring that?

You doing the hands-on and the brain stuff at the new gig Jboatman? That's as close to the perfect job as you can get that doesn't involve wrestling with Gal Gadot.


----------



## Mosquito

I leave my shop heat on all the time in the winter… just set the thermostat for 65 and leave it unless I know I'll be gone for a good while, then I'll turn it down to 50. Bigger issue is making sure I feed the humidifier enough water to keep up, usually at least once a week depending on outside conditions, more often when it's really cold (below 0) for a while. I find that if I just keep it warm, it's a lot nicer as all the cast iron tools stay cold for a good while even after the air temp is warmed up. Same goes for the concrete slab as well. Plus, I've got my saxophones out there, and don't want them getting too cold for too long either. Still glad I went furnace instead of electric, or garage heater (like a hot dawg). After this winter (unless it turns out to be like a 50 degree average lol), I should turn the corner on upfront cost being recovered by lower running cost vs electric, and after next winter I'll be caught up on the extra cost of furnace vs gas garage heater.


----------



## jmartel

Mostly brain work. But I do wander the shop and occasionally do some things. Or boat rides. Sliced my knuckles up on a fuel tank earlier this week at least.


----------



## miketo

> Oof. Id put a JV squad against our football team. Were a far cry away from those early, fun years with Dan Orlovsky and Donald Brown. We epically blew 3 coaching hires in a row. Atrocious management of that team. We had a spark there for a minute. Hell, we won at notre dame one year. Im psyched to be back in the big east though.
> 
> - chrisstef


Big East is always fun to watch; I like that it's not all Bubba Beefy from Cornfed, IA on the front line. You actually need skill, not mass. 

Our Huskies have had their ups and downs too. There was a long stretch where we couldn't even buy a win against Our Lady Of Despair Girls' School. Hell, there was an entire generation of kids here who never saw a victory against the Oregon Ducks. (!!) It was a long, dry slog for quite a while.


----------



## 489tad

Saxophone ability and no video????


----------



## Mosquito

I think I've got one video out there with a clip of me playing my tenor, but otherwise no lol


----------



## chrisstef

Mos Coltrain.

Happy new years fellas.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy New Years boys!

Three fistin Stef? I dig it brother 

My house has been invaded by munchkins. Again. So I'm sittin in the corner of the shop in my zero gravity chair with my buddy Sam. Sounds kinda depressing I guess but I ain't complaining a bit )









That's the first Sam Adams I've had in at least a decade but I really like their new commercials so I put one in my pick six today. It ain't bad!


----------



## duckmilk

Happy New Years Steph and you other misfits!

Re: shop heat, I have a older electric heater, oil filled one shaped like an old house radiator, that I leave on during cold weather and it keeps the shop fairly comfy, and uses very little electric because the oil retains the heat. My shop is insulated and this keeps the chill off until I get back in there.


----------



## theoldfart

Doctor, the anesthesiologist is ready!

Happy New Year all


----------



## HokieKen

That for when it gets down in the 60s Duck? ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Stef, I am a fan of Coltrane, especially in quartet form. And the new sax I just picked up earlier this week was also a soprano lol Reminds me I'm still hunting for a vinyl album… Haven't done to a record store all year 

That's what I was thinking too Kenny 

Hell, the first fall before the furnace was installed, but after everything else was done, I could keep my shop comfortable down to about 45° outside just by running the dehumidifier (which I had to anyway) 

Happy New Years all. I've stayed up to midnight by accident, again.


----------



## Lazyman

Heck, Duck's shop is literally a building inside a building so I'm not sure why he needs a heater at all.


----------



## rad457

Still 1/2 hour till the New year, think I will just go to Bed Couple fingers of some good Irish enough celebration for me.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife made me stay up until midnight for the traditional smooch. I was asleep by 12:05 though


----------



## miketo

HNY, everyone!


----------



## 489tad

Happy New Year Fella's.


----------



## jmartel

> My wife made me stay up until midnight for the traditional smooch. I was asleep by 12:05 though
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I'm usually done after about 2 minutes as well.


----------



## 489tad

First for me. Deep dish on the right. 
A full report will come later. Go Cyclones!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…maybe a shot, or three…









To send last year out in style…..and good riddance…


----------



## 489tad

Well Gino's, UNO's and Malnati's have nothing to worry about…..yet. 
Iowa State Won and my Neapolitans were as good as always. 
















I am going to watch Wonder Woman 84. I'll follow up with a review. 
Over and out.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah I m usually done after about 2 minutes as well.
> 
> - jmartel


Quit bragging.


----------



## theoldfart

And now for something really different, a project for ME!










The 46 needed a home.

Dan damnit, now i'm hungry again!


----------



## HokieKen

WW84 was pretty good I thought Dan but not as good as the first one. I could just look at Gal Gadot for 2 and a half hours and give it two thumbs up though.


----------



## Mosquito

Pizza looks good Dan

Kev, your #46 is already getting a better treatment than mine lol


----------



## HokieKen

Wait Kev… you mean some people are allowed to make stuff for themselves?


----------



## Mosquito

Does making window casings for the basement bedrooms count as "projects for me"? That's what I've been doing lately. Other than buying tools I probably shouldn't be…




























There will be another piece below the window stool, but I'll be fitting that once the shelf is in place as the half-wall cap


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I figured since Stanley didn't do it I'd be the first.

That's right Ken, you too can make stuff for yourself. Never mind the family and friends, what do they know? Selfish people I tell ya.


----------



## KentInOttawa

There's some nice looking work going on there (Kevin & Mos).

All I've been doing is making a minor adjustment to one side of my Hovarter vise and moving a whole lot of stuff into the shop.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Moving in is the fun part Kent.

So, some opinions on choice of chisels:

Ashley aisles









Or Blue Spruce


----------



## theoldfart

Tough call Paul. I've not used either but certainly heard good things on both.

Oops :-(










Out of practice, been a while since I've worked with small wooden things!


----------



## Mosquito

I have a set of Ashley Iles that I replaced with IBC chisels (I wanted to try them). The Ashley Iles were fine, and I liked how beveled the edges were, but I just felt like I had to sharpen them too often. They would sharpen up very nicely, just wouldn't stay that way for long for me. The A2 IBC chisels stay sharp way longer, but have less bevel on them. I've still got the Ashley Iles, just don't use them anymore, but was thinking about making them a softwood/low angle set, but that requires enough motivation to change the angle on the grinder tool rest  They are nice chisels, I just wanted to sharpen less was all. I think they're definitely worth the price, at almost half what Blue Spruce or IBC want, and about 2/3 of comparable sets of LN.

I've never used Blue Spruce chisels, so don't have anything to say about those other than they're pretty


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, then the answer is obvious, that #46 needs a timber frame box lol


----------



## jmartel

Occasionally I do some actual woodworking. Here's a cherry bowl I made this weekend. Still have to turn off the tenon and I was going to cut some feet into the base.





































First time doing a bowl with a recess under the lip. Using a hollowing carbide takes some practice for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

I have some AI carving tools that are fantastic Paul. I don't have any bench chisels but I wouldn't hesitate to buy them. I hear great things about Blue Spruce in general but don't know anyone who has the chisels. I'm with Mos though, if money is weighs in much, Ashley Iles tools in general are an excellent bang for your buck.


----------



## theoldfart

New home for the 46 under construction.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like there's room in there for another one…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, just got the newer style rosewood fence and it will go there. Also still have to make room for the rods, stop and slitter.


----------



## Mosquito

Kev, do you already have the newer fence? Does it fit?


----------



## theoldfart

It just arrived and yes it does fit Mos. For $15 it was worth taking a chance. Also got a 1/4" match cutter.


----------



## rad457

Yahoo! All my Christmas gift projects (ordered Nov. 23rd.) arrived today, guess if I start on them now???


----------



## jmartel

If you get started now you might have enough time to finish in time for next Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

Box has a 1st coat…









Lids were fitted today, might as well start the finish..


----------



## rad457

> If you get started now you might have enough time to finish in time for next Christmas.
> 
> - jmartel


Where's the fun in that? got a couple more blanks for some bowls lined up and after buying the Drum Sander, should get going on an End Grain cutting board?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jturner, that cherry bowl looks great!

Here's a way off topic question, I need a garden tractor as I'm slowly killing my JD L130 "lawn mower" and a Toro 522xi just came up for sale 25 minutes from me, are they any good? I'm always interested in bigger and better but just mowing rough hills I can't justify $20K for a sub compact diesel tractor from the usual suspects, I just need something the size of a lawn mower but heavier and more robust, oh and cheap while still being reliable.


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, I don't know anything about Toro other than it has a good name generally. I would suggest that you keep your eyes open for a good used diesel compact equipped like you need. I have a JD 4400 compact that's 19 years old, pushing 2000 hours, and runs like a top. It would mow 4 acres using about 3/4 gallon of fuel. The gas machine I replaced took about 3 gallons of gasoline. You should be able to pick up any solid brand for 30% of a new one, so $6000 should (around here in southern IN) get you a very solid user. YMMV

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks for the info Dan. Unfortunately with many having surplus play money with Covid killing off many other avenues for disposable income (ironically at the same time many others are suffering from too little money) everything has gotten more expensive than it should be from houses to used trucks, tractors, implements, skid steers, equipment trailers, sawmills, basically everything on my current wish list. I like the idea of diesel for torque and fuel efficiency, though anything newer than 20 years old or so scares the crap out of me with the thought of what replacement parts could cost. There's a diesel (Yanmar) JD 455 with a loader for sale not too far away for ~$6K that's appealing save for the price. I'm fully aware that a "garden" tractor is still a bit of a compromise but when all the lawn is established at my property, I'll have just under 1.6 acres of grass on a few steep hills. I'm still not planning on building for another 3-4 years but a skid steer would be far more effective for those duties than even a well equipped 5000lb tractor would be. Mowing and pulling up to ~800lb on steep hills without destroying anything are my primary objectives with some light ground work for a 1/4 acre garden being the secondary objective.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Great looking box there, Bandit!!! Was this an intentionally inspired by a vintage Stanley tool box? Fantastic piece!


----------



## 489tad

On the road again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I know that place! About 35 miles away.


----------



## Brit

A belated Happy New Year chaps. Not much woodworking for me lately, but I have been busy making hedges for my garden project. I've got 1 of 6 left to do now. I think they look pretty good once installed and I smile every time I realise that I'll never have to cut them.


----------



## 489tad

Andy that looks fantastic!


----------



## HokieKen

That does look really nice Andy. The backyard retreat will be well worth all the time and effort! Is your shop back there somewhere? Would be a very relaxing atmosphere for carving


----------



## Brit

Ken - My shop is the summerhouse on the left at the bottom of the garden that has been half painted white for the last 2 years. I'll get to finish that this year. We had hoped that the tilers would be able to put the steps in and tile the sunken area last year, but the weather wasn't on our side and then the frost came. They'll finish it as soon as it warms up a bit and there's no chance of frost.


----------



## MikeB_UK

After playing around making tools I now have to make a picture frame apparently 

Is it wrong that my mitre jack is nearly as big as my bench?


----------



## Brit

Absolutely not Mike. We shall expect progress pics though.


----------



## HokieKen

Now you're just braggin' Mike ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Absolutely not Mike. We shall expect progress pics though.
> 
> - Brit


It's nothing fancy, so progress is pretty much start, finish.
I'll take a pic when the finish has dried.

I've packed up for the night, and on that note.
Not one of brewdogs better efforts this.
Think I'll switch to Wainwright after this one.











> Now you re just braggin Mike ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, in my defence, it's a very small bench


----------



## DLK

Today I signed up for an appointment to get the vaccine. I hope you will too. There will be a line. It will be a few weeks before we get it. I'll let you know when we get the appointment


----------



## jmartel

I'm signing up as soon as I can. But it sounds like it's not going to be until beginning of summer.


----------



## HokieKen

I was told today that I am in the next phase of "essential" personnel (1B) and that we would have details later this month about when that will happen and what the logistics are.

Since I've already had the virus, I went to the doctor today and gave blood to be tested for antibodies. There's a big push for donated plasma to treat patients in hospitals. So if any of you have had it, or suspect that you may have had it, you might want to see if that's a way you can help out.


----------



## controlfreak

Until I see the first responders and health care workers start falling out from side effects I plan on getting the vaccine. My daughter, a nurse in ICU has gotten it and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Today I signed up for an appointment to get the vaccine. I hope you will too.
> *There will be a line. It will be a few weeks before we get it. *
> I ll let you know when we get the appointment
> 
> - Combo Prof


That's a long line Don, take plenty of snacks.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## DLK

So the response was: Appointments are not being scheduled yet for people 65 + and essential workers, We were told that on monday January 11. that there would be so we tried to get in line early for an appointment. I guess we should try again on Monday. But they also write:We will notify you when your phase has available appointments and where you can go to receive the COVID-19 vacci ne. So at least we are "registered" to get notified …. I think.


----------



## chrisstef

If a vial of the vax fell off a truck id let any one of you guys shoot me with it. Im doooone with the rona.


----------



## jmartel

My sister and my parents have all gotten the first round since they are healthcare workers. Sadly no such luck for me.

Was booked for a trip to Hawaii next month. I'm 99% sure that's getting cancelled. Oh well. Already booking campsites in WA for this summer instead. Too bad it will have to be in a tent. Camper trailer that we ordered won't be ready for pickup until next year.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've tested positve for antibodies, and have donated plasma since. Wife had rona. Three of four kids had it too. And wife now has first half of vaccine. Dad is high risk, prostate cancer, and hopes to be vaccinated soon. One of my very good friends died from covid, with underlying conditions. I'm also done with this ********************. Please.


----------



## rad457

> My sister and my parents have all gotten the first round since they are healthcare workers. Sadly no such luck for me.
> 
> Was booked for a trip to Hawaii next month. I m 99% sure that s getting cancelled. Oh well. Already booking campsites in WA for this summer instead. Too bad it will have to be in a tent. Camper trailer that we ordered won t be ready for pickup until next year.
> 
> - jmartel


Talked to my Little Brother today (his Bday) told me only 300 cases on the Island None travel related
His current/exgirlfriend, wife #2 of 3 just got out of the hospital, not sure were she picked it up but pretty sure it wasn't from her Sister who just came back from China? Ex wife #3 just got back from Maui then headed of to Bermuda for 10 days! Ya sure you want to go there?


----------



## DLK

Well I am glad to hear you all are sensible. It warms the heart.


----------



## Lazyman

A friend of my wife is going to Hawaii soon. She told my wife that Hawaii has very strict testing requirements before you can get on the plane. They are only accepting tests from certain labs and it has to be within a very strict time window before you leave. Some of the airlines have arranged the required testing themselves at the airport but the airline my wife's friend booked on isn't one of them. One of the certified labs will do the test at the airport for a fee but as it turns out, the cost of the test is going to be more than the price of their round trip ticket. They finally found a lab to do it for less but it took them a while to find one. This could just be problem here in the DFW area but make sure you know the rules and have your test lined up well before you are scheduled to go.

Stay safe guys.


----------



## terryR

I had dose1 of the Pfizer vaccine in Dec; get the 2nd dose in a few days. I think I'll live, but had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhea for 5 days. I hear the 2nd part is more prone to causing sickness!

also done with this ********************. Seems like everyone is having the worst year ever.


----------



## HokieKen

My FIL is who I most likely got it from and he has lung cancer and COPD (ironically never smoked a cigarette in his life and never even lived witb second hand smoke) so we were extremely concerned when he contracted it. He had a horrible 3 weeks at home fighting it but never had to be hospitalized or had any life threatening respiratory issues with it. For me it was just like a flu on steriods aside from the fact that I lost my sense of smell. Still don't have it back. I never lost taste though. I thought taste required smell but asked the doctor yesterday and he said it's rare but it happens.

For all of you that have had it or had loved ones that have, and those that have lost someone to it, don't worry, it's just a political ploy and a hoax of some sort to trample on your rights. (Eyes rolling and face palming…)


----------



## KentInOttawa

The top beam of a lumber rack that I was using outside was hacked up so that it would fit under the eaves of my shed.










Now that I've moved the parts of that rack that didn't rot into the shop, I needed to repair that mess so that it will have a flat bearing surface later. This is now glued up and curing. I'll square it up a bit more once the clamps are off, but I'm generally happy with how this turned out. (100% unplugged).


----------



## theoldfart

Solid repair Kent.


----------



## CL810

Some of the pharmacies and hospitals in my area are taking names for a wait list for vaccines left over at the end of the day. The website said we had to answer the phone, no voicemails or second calls, and be able to be at their facility within 40 minutes.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice scarf Kent.

Hope you get a call Andy.


----------



## duckmilk

My doctor's office will contact me once they get vaccine for the 1B group. In the meantime, my wife and I have been taking ivermectin orally. My pharmacist told me he is really amazed with it and printed out more information for me to read.


----------



## rad457

By the time my age group can get a shot, Covid-19 3.0 will be out and I'm pretty sure that we will be getting a China knock off by then. Not really sure yet what could or would convince me to get it anyways?


----------



## DLK

> My doctor s office will contact me once they get vaccine for the 1B group. In the meantime, my wife and I have been taking ivermectin orally. My pharmacist told me he is really amazed with it and printed out more information for me to read.
> 
> - duckmilk


I've read a little about ivermectin, while I don't think it will hurt you, I don't think it has been properly studied with regards to its effectiveness against Covid-19. The research seems a little sketchy to me.


----------



## DLK

> By the time my age group can get a shot, Covid-19 3.0 will be out and I m pretty sure that we will be getting a China knock off by then. Not really sure yet what could or would convince me to get it anyways?
> 
> - Andre


Well I think you get it it for the protection of your family, your neighbors, your fellow citizens and mankind..


----------



## duckmilk

There is actually a human dose of ivermectin that has been used in other diseases, though not enough research has been done to authorize it for COVID by the NIH or FDA. It was originally developed as a parasiticide in the 70's for livestock but its use as a viral inhibitor in humans resulted in a Nobel Peace prize for the developers in 2015.
Like I said, my pharmacist is impressed by it.


----------



## DLK

Alright. I will study it further.


----------



## rad457

> By the time my age group can get a shot, Covid-19 3.0 will be out and I m pretty sure that we will be getting a China knock off by then. Not really sure yet what could or would convince me to get it anyways?
> 
> - Andre
> 
> Well I think you get it it for the protection of your family, your neighbors, your fellow citizens and mankind..
> 
> - Combo Prof


LOL! from what I have seen lately it is a little too late for most of my fellow citizens and mankind in general Or as we say in Canada " Peoplekind " 
On a lighter note, actually cleaned up in the shop(very little) and got the lathe on it's new bench, spent over an hour looking for a piece of Lacewwood that never did show up? But did find some Koa and Rosewood hiding!
Burn box fully restocked! (not the Koa)


----------



## Brit

Yeah, I'm looking forward to 2022. 2021 will be the same or worse than 2020 IMO. We're in our third national lock down in the UK now and the NHS are bursting at the seams God bless them. Their stress is through the roof and 1 in 10 of them are either off sick or self-isolating because of it. It is likely to get worse before it gets better here and emergency patients will soon have to be turned away. Ambulances are queuing up and often waiting over an hour just to drop off their patients.

This pandemic is a huge pain in the posterior but now is not the time to get sloppy. The new variant we have here is around 60% more transmissible . If we can suck it up for another year, then with a lot of luck and a fair wind, we might start to tame it once 80+% of the population have been vaccinated. It will be much longer than that though before the rest of the world has been vaccinated.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, would you be willing to come over here and tell these knuckleheads? A few of us could put you up and you could do a speaking tour.


----------



## Brit

LOL. Sorry for the rant Kev.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We've been hunkered down pretty good which is straining my wife's phycy but hasn't bothered me too much as I don't like people or going out to eat. The kids are going to school so that's our primary concern, beyond that only my wife and I go to church and only I go to the gas station, grocery store and Lowe's (rarely). The kids are quasi suffering from cabin fever now that it's colder out but we still go to see my hyper paranoid parents every so often and my property is close by coupled with my eternal shed project, there's no shortage of things to do while doing our best to stay safe.


----------



## jmartel

On another note, apparently people have been using their stimulus checks for furniture. Went to look at couches at Ikea on Friday and they are backordered until like mid-late March on the one we decided on. The current one is finally dying so it needs replaced.


----------



## rad457

> On another note, apparently people have been using their stimulus checks for furniture. Went to look at couches at Ikea on Friday and they are backordered until like mid-late March on the one we decided on. The current one is finally dying so it needs replaced.
> 
> - jmartel


I was told by different stores that getting stock and delivery delays are some of the major reasons for shortages. Canada may have slightly different problems as we need to import a lot more stuff? (We never got no stimulus cheques, well at least I never did)


----------



## HokieKen

We didn't want to stimulate you Canadians Andre ;-)


----------



## rad457

> We didn't want to stimulate you Canadians Andre ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Not to Worry, we a very Passive sort of Folk Heck we don't even get Riled up with all them Useless Politicians that are SO much smarter than use! Protest, Riot, Why bother, But steal our National sport and look out! 
(Lacrosse by the way)


----------



## theoldfart

Oh great, another lax man


----------



## jmartel

Finished up the bowl. Ended up scrapping my idea for the feet and just did nubs. Works for now. Finished with Walnut oil. Bowl has already warped some from drying. Wanted to do 3 feet so it will always sit flat.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks fantastic Jmart! I like those nibs a lot. Never really seen a bowl done quite like that. How did you form them?


----------



## jmartel

Cut a circular foot like on a normal bowl, then used a Dremel with a carving tip to get rid of everything not nib-shaped.

Finished with some iwasaki files and my ROS to try and keep the curve flowing through naturally.


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done man. Looks great.


----------



## 489tad

I like the feet like that.


----------



## DLK

Just saw the notice that I could make an appointment. Tried to make an appointment. Got this message:

Appointments are now filled.
Limited appointments were available to those 65 years of age and older, and are now filled. We will send another notification as soon as we have more openings available. Please wait for another email notification and not call our department about vaccine appointments as we have exceeded our maximum call volume.


----------



## duckmilk

That bowl is really good looking Jmart!

Rollout of the vaccine is extremely slow here. Local places are only getting 100 to 200 doses and they are gone quick. I have my name on only one list, my primary care physician. When I finally get the chance, I'll take it, until then, well….


----------



## rad457

> That bowl is really good looking Jmart!
> 
> Rollout of the vaccine is extremely slow here. Local places are only getting 100 to 200 doses and they are gone quick. I have my name on only one list, my primary care physician. When I finally get the chance, I ll take it, until then, well….
> 
> - duckmilk


Not too worry Sleepy Joe has some connection's, so China is ramping up production, delivery January 22nd


----------



## DLK

The pfizer vaccine is made 61.1 miles southeast of my house about a 70 minute drive. I understand the gouverneur is going to use state funds to buy some for us (beyond the federal allocation) if our legislature will let her.


----------



## DanKrager

The heart of the shop is on the skids! Once I can get this into position, then I will feel at home. 


















Almost 1/2 the shop moved once this trailer load is empty.

DanK


----------



## Brit

Surely the heart is inside YOU Dan.


----------



## rad457

That is one thing I fear having to do someday!


----------



## HokieKen

Dan, please take that patternmaker's vise off that bench and ship it to me before you hurt yourself! That thing adds way too much weight to the bench ;-)


----------



## miketo

Andy, first smile I've had in seemingly weeks.

Jmart, fantastic work on the bowl. I love the subtlety of it; I tend to prefer "quiet design" rather than hey-look-at-me design. (Thinking of Frank Howarth's latest bowl-with-legs on the YewTewbes).


----------



## MikeB_UK

I know that vise works at any angle Dan, but you're just showing off working from the side of a truck like that,


----------



## theoldfart

That set up looks like something that Red Greene would have done Dan!

Please be careful.


----------



## rad457

> That set up looks like something that Red Greene would have done Dan!
> 
> Please be careful.
> 
> - theoldfart


LOL! Ya I usually put a sawhorse under the planks!


----------



## Lazyman

When I first saw this picture, my brain interpreted the picture as you were making a Star Wars walker out of wood. Anyone else see that?


----------



## theoldfart

At least some sort of Burning Man thingy!


----------



## KentInOttawa

I did too, Nathan, but I've got brain damage. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

I didn't make sense of it until I'd seen the other photos.


----------



## 489tad

Having lunch in Memphis


----------



## duckmilk

Did it snow down in San Marcos Dan?


----------



## DanKrager

You guys are too easy to troll! LOL! What y'all can't see is the come-along cable tied to the far side of the truck. If you can magnify the picture, you can barely see the cable wrapped around the middle "spar" of the bench top. Never thought of sawhorses under the planks…don't have any over here yet. Those are 1 1/4" osage orange planks. Barely flexed. The truck was loaded with all it wanted of osage orange planks. Bringing the whole pile over 2000# at a time.

It wasn't as hinky as I was afraid it might be…it worked smoothly and reliably using what I had. I put it up there with forks knowing that I would have to engineer the unload without forks. I'm already liking its new home, even if overcrowded=cozy.

Today the new chimney cap was put on the house while the dishwasher was being installed. Friday the meter pan and meter get moved from behind the house to the broken power pole that will be replaced by the shop. This is in preparation for the whole house generator going in as soon as it arrives (in April !!!). Tomorrow some shop wiring details, then begin to think about how this and the next (the last one) trailer load will be crammed in there. The 26×26 expansion will be happening soon, but won't be finished for several months I'm afraid. I could almost do it faster myself by myself.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

When I first saw the picture I thought it looked like something I would do. Then I thought how the heck does a Dodge truck of that age still look that good in Illinois? In OH when I lived by the mistake on the lake so much salt was used it made the roads dangerously slick several days after the last snowfall and every road has been dry for a while.


----------



## MikeB_UK

That was an exercise in extremes.
The space I wanted to put up the carving tools was a bit bigger than was needed, so I added a lime handled hex shank and a pink ivory handled chuck to the mix to fill up the space.

I can see why lime is the prefered wood for carving, that pink ivory was like cutting stone.










And up at the end of the bench


----------



## Brit

They look right at home Mike. Nice job!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> They look right at home Mike. Nice job!
> 
> - Brit


Cheers Andy
Now I just need to figure out how to carve


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Mike


----------



## 489tad

> Did it snow down in San Marcos Dan?
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck it snowed/freezing rain on Sunday. Monday was kinda nice.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been slowly plugging away at grade work around my shed slab, the little dump trailer I have to pull behind the lawn tractor will hold a max of 11cuft. but it's been a godsend vs. having to move all the soil by wheelbarrow, even at 40' away. I had to build up the other side by ~18" before I originally formed everything up and I should have gone higher to prevent what I'm doing now. The front won't be as difficult and the main entry side & back will be quite easy as they're already pitched quickly away from the slab.
All this


















Is going over here









It was still a bit wet yesterday so I started installing my 12V lights that can be run off a power supply instead of a battery should I ever run power out there, it was much nicer not having to get all muddy. Work on a ladder and around all the crap I've already hauled out there was a PITA, a clear floor and a scissor lift would have been perfect for doing that job.


----------



## jmartel

Not a single post today.

Good progress, Yeti.

Felt inadequate today:









Top of my truck barely covered the bottom of the window of this guy's. Mine is easier to put stuff in the bed though.


----------



## rad457

I've had a few Rangers, great little trucks, the box on my F150 really dose need the steps to get into
Been trying to clean shop but keep getting distracted, put some handles on some knife blades. and finished 2 more bowls, started on a 3rd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not a single post today.
> 
> Good progress, Yeti.
> 
> Felt inadequate today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of my truck barely covered the bottom of the window of this guy s. Mine is easier to put stuff in the bed though.
> 
> - jmartel


Don't feel inadequate, that GM will be paid off in 2029 with stimulus money, 7 years after it's smashed because it doesn't handle or stop like OEM after raising the CG and installing tires that give the brakes a huge mechanical disadvantage. The price difference between the two if properly invested could meaning retiring 2-3 years earlier or buying a second home. I fall victim to that feeling sometimes and then remember what I'm not having to pay for!

Progress is still progressing, still slower than I would like but it's progress nonetheless.
Sometimes having a helper isn't really much of a help.


----------



## HokieKen

I've always wondered where all these guys with lifted trucks and big tires are going that they need the clearance. And how they keep the truck so clean and undinged while they're there ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

The parking lot at the local strip joint probably has some big potholes, Kenny.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Progress is still progressing, still slower than I would like but it s progress nonetheless.
> Sometimes having a helper isn t really much of a help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You're going to need a bigger bench Yeti


----------



## TerryDowning

> I've always wondered where all these guys with lifted trucks and big tires are going that they need the clearance. And how they keep the truck so clean and undinged while they're there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


2 words "street queen"


----------



## rad457

> I've always wondered where all these guys with lifted trucks and big tires are going that they need the clearance. And how they keep the truck so clean and undinged while they're there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> 2 words "street queen"
> 
> - TerryDowning


LOL Only had one off road toy, 77 K5 Blazer , couldn't afford to keep it on the road much less off, probably the reason that to this day will never buy a G.M. product


----------



## HokieKen

If you take it muddin' or rock crawlin', I get it. But if you park it in the garage and the most action it sees on the weekends is getting washed, I don't quite get it…


----------



## rad457

> If you take it muddin' or rock crawlin', I get it. But if you park it in the garage and the most action it sees on the weekends is getting washed, I don't quite get it…
> 
> - HokieKen


Yup! talkin back, many years ago, got married, had kids then found the bikes, trikes(tells my age) and finally Quads tougher and more fun, except quads haven't moved off the trailer for 3 years


----------



## jmartel

> I've always wondered where all these guys with lifted trucks and big tires are going that they need the clearance. And how they keep the truck so clean and undinged while they're there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> 2 words "street queen"
> 
> - TerryDowning


Aka mall crawler, bro-dozer, and a few other descriptions. It's like how everyone with a Jeep nowadays has to give it the angry eyebrows as a modification.


----------



## Brit

No angry eyebrows on my Jeep. Don't even know what they are.


----------



## jmartel

These stupid things.


----------



## TerryDowning

agreed, pretty stupid. 
I also hate seeing low profile tires on lifted trucks. It completely defeats the purpose of lifting the truck.


----------



## theoldfart

Rather have my CRV.


----------



## bandit571

So far…this seems a lot better than the Dodge Caravan I had…









2017 Equinox LT…...had to downsize, as the Boss was having trouble getting in the van…van was also in it's "Nickel & Dime" phase….fix one item, then something else goes wrong….


----------



## miketo

Jmart, I think you ought to sneak out there one day and hang a pair of Truck Nutz on that rig. If the dude is going to overcompensate, might as well go all the way.


----------



## jmartel

Small ones in blue, of course.


----------



## ToddJB

SOTS - slowly but surely coming along


----------



## bigblockyeti

WOW Todd, things are coming along nicely in your shop! How many of those are new acquisitions vs. hauled from CO?


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yes indeedy, that's looking very good, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Only the big green one on the left is a new acquisition, yeti.


----------



## CL810

Impressive Todd!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not even a little jealous of any of those machines Todd. A lathe with a swing bigger than 10" that you don't have to manually change gears on is overkill and Bridgeport never made anything that wasn't crap. So I'm not jealous at all. </lies>


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, you subcontracting for NASA?


----------



## ToddJB

They need someone to change out their toliet paper rolls, don't they?


----------



## theoldfart

I was thinking more along the lines of a ten thousand dollar milled billet toilet seat.


----------



## 489tad

Todd that set up is looking nice. I can't remember do you have a surface grinder?


----------



## ToddJB

I do not, Dan. I would love a small one. Been waiting to get everything fully set up before start really looking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I now have 8 of 10 total lights installed and wired in the shed last night. I might be getting a little anal about the wiring but every connection is a lineman's splice, soldered and double adhesive shrink wrapped, I really don't want to have to mess with any of it again. The last two lights will be under the mezzanine so they're a ways off from being installed. The 12ah battery I got to power the lights might be defective, after fully charged, it would run 6 lights for 2-4 minutes then quickly go dim. I checked and when fully charged the 6 were pulling between 4.1-4.2A which is spot on then when they started to dim the amperage was falling off quickly under 2A. Another test on an again fully charged battery this time monitoring voltage saw the dimming at the same time and the voltage dropped quickly below 10V down to ~8.5V then somewhat stabilized. This is a seal lead acid battery designed to run a kid's power wheel which would absolutely be pulling more than the max of 4.2A I've seen so far. It was cheap at under $35 and bought for that reason and the fact that the specs, if accurate would suit my needs perfectly. I'd really rather not invest $150 in a deep cycle marine battery if I can avoid it as it would just be too big.


----------



## HokieKen

Todd'll find a primo surface grinder for like $12 or something and I'll be even less jealous of his shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Lookin' like a shop Yeti!


----------



## Brit

Looking good Yeti!

Kenny - Todd will be driving down the road one day and there'll be a sign on the kerbside saying "Brand new surface grinder, only $350. Never raced or rallied. Enquire within. Free if your name is Todd." LOL.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yeti - The progress is looking good. Are there any smaller-sized deep-cycle batteries available? I'm thinking ATV, bike, etc and just spit-ballin' here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've looked for other deep cycle batteries and there are some that seem to cater to small trolling motors for small (paddle boat) sized boats. The other option is wiring in parallel a few of the batteries normally used in UPS or alarm systems. I need to contact the manufacturer to see if a resistive load will cause issues vs. the normal inductive load these batteries are typically used for might be causing the issue I'm having. The pictures I most recently posted was with the lights being powered by a 10A power supply, the picture from post #426 was after the lights started to dim at about the same time in the evening. Two more lights and running off a full 12V makes it much brighter. The color could stand to be a little more yellow as it really feels like a warehouse, I'm worried installing filters or film over the lights would reduce the light output which is just about right now for a shed. Should this become a shop at some point, a little more light will be needed.


----------



## miketo

> Todd will be driving down the road one day and there ll be a sign on the kerbside saying "Brand new surface grinder, only $350. Never raced or rallied. Enquire within. Free if your name is Todd." LOL.
> 
> - Brit


I always wanted to stop at a For Sale sign, walk in, and say, "Hi, my name is Edward Sale. You have stuff for me?"

BBY, look into golf cart batteries. If you have lots of money, look into LiFEPO4 batteries. Boaters and RV folks have been struggling with low-voltage systems for ages and there's lots of solutions out there.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I *may* have too much light in the shop. Not! 6 4-foot strips of industrial, dimmable 5000K LEDs. Almost all of the time they're dimmed to about half-way on the dimmer. I have very few shadows in there, which is a huge requirement for me.










Tomorrow, the temporary plywood doors will go away and the roll-up door will be installed. After that, there's a very small number of trivial tasks and the shop is complete. With a nod to the Joke of the Day thread, it will be complete but never finished.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks live heaven Kent. Nice tool chest as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's a great space Kent!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti and Kent those spaces are looking great.

Kenny, I'll take naughty pics for you of my surface getting ground when the time comes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That light sure looks like alot but you can never have too much. Every picture you post of your shop makes it looks like it's growing, without knowing the dimensions you've previously stated, I would guess based on that picture, 30W' x 40D' with a 14'-16' ceiling at the peak. I have 4' LED strips in the garage from Omni-Ray lighting (I highly recommend against and have reviewed on LJ as such) and the color temperature there is way too high at 6000K for much of what I'm doing between working on various projects and working the wood. I would change them out but if I changed everything that bothered me about this house, it would be far cheaper to just build what I want which is actually the long term goal, every dollar I spend on this house with a ROI of less than 1:1 puts me a little farther from that happening.


----------



## theoldfart

My wife just finished a woven reed laundry. basket. She asked for a base and this is what we came up










1/4" white oak lap jointed and through nailed to 1/2 white oak on the inside.



















Since the pic was taken it was finished with weavers danish oil rattle can spray on.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Kev, and it suits the reed well


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet basket Kev. Great work on both parts. Gotta say though, I think the wife did the heavy lifting on that one ;-)

I'll let you grind my surface Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, she does some nice work. She made a beautiful Nantucket basket with a swivel handle.


----------



## Brit

There's a lot of talent under your roof Kev. Very nicely done.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin your wife made a "Longaberger Beauty". That is craftsmanship.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks everyone. Against my better judgement I passed along the compliments.


----------



## DanKrager

After all the compliments, can she still go in and out the front door without hangups? LOL?
I'll add a little more head swelling….awesome stuff!
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Dan.


----------



## theoldfart

Slow progress on the roof end pieces.










Still need to do the mitered dovetails on the narrow ends.


----------



## rad457

Just cut of a chunk of Black Wenge from a slab that's been gathering dust for many years, that is some Evil Wood!
The White Wenge not much nicer


----------



## theoldfart

Does anyone have any experience with metal cladding on exterior wood doors. My daughter, the architect, has a project where they had a shop fabricate rail/stile/panel doors. The doors are huge and there are four of them.The client liked the wood so much they nixed the painted finish on the but added metal cladding on the exterior. There's no finish on the exterior wood before they added cladding. Is there a risk of condensation between the metal and wood? The doors will fast west somewhat so late afternoon heating from the sun will be substantial. I suggested that her client periodically, every couple of years or so, remove the cladding and inspect the doors for evidence of moisture damage. Anyone have experience in something like this. I'll see if she'll let me post pics. Thanks in advance. I can appreciate we all have some idea of what we would do but i'm looking for comments based on experience.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Kevin - I don't have any first-hand experience but I think that condensation between the wood and the metal would not be a problem because there is no air movement carrying in fresh moist air.

The only area that I think needs more thought is that the metal is only on one side of the wood. Think about plywood and veneering in general. Wooden cores are normally veneered on both sides to regulate the absorption and release of moisture over time and to ensure that it is done evenly. Plywoods are usually (always?) an odd number of layers for much the same reason. I don't have a recommendation but my first thought is that this door will need more oil/varnish/maintenance than some others.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, I did advise her that the client needs a maintenance schedule to ensure the long term "health" of the doors.


----------



## Lazyman

Kevin, what is the treatment on the sides and top and how exposed to the weather will it be? Will it have rain hitting it or is it far enough in that rain blowing on it would be limited or rare? My concern is that if it gets wet enough, water will wick in from the top, bottom or edges, especially if they are not metal clad but also if there are seams there where water could seep in. I had metal door with wood core that had no porch or cover from rain and the bottom of the door rotted out because once it got wet, it never dried out. That might not be as bad if the inside is unclad but still could be a problem against the metal side.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, the cladding wraps around all four sides. It's just the interior face that does not have the cladding.


----------



## duckmilk

Kevin, I've taken metal roofing off of old post and beam barns and the wood held up very well as long as there were no leaks in the roof. If there were leaks, the wood would rot since it couldn't dry.
I agree with Kent that a coat of oil on the exterior and sides might be prudent.


----------



## duckmilk

The work you're doing on the rail cars is fascinating. Well done Kev! By the way, add me to the compliments for your wife.


----------



## KentInOttawa

We paid the contractor the final payment yesterday for the construction of our new woodshop. Today, we had a fire! Fortunately, it was a small fire and it was discovered before any major damage was done. Still, it was somewhat unnerving.










The full story is here.


----------



## Mosquito

Sorry Kent, but that's kind of funny, "How many random things can go wrong/right" 

Glad it wasn't worse, and that it was an easy fix. Glad to hear it wasn't something electrical in nature


----------



## KentInOttawa

I'm still amazed, too, Mos.

When I was in the military, we would get safety briefings into the causes of major air incidents. We used to joke that with the odds of any given sequence of events happening, it was improbable that any accident of any kind would ever happen. Yet, they still did.


----------



## rad457

> I m still amazed, too, Mos.
> 
> When I was in the military, we would get safety briefings into the causes of major air incidents. We used to joke that with the odds of any given sequence of events happening, it was improbable that any accident of any kind would ever happen. Yet, they still did.
> 
> - Kent


Dang, that will teach ya puttin in all them windows! My workshop door is about 10 feet from our bedroom window, about a month ago I put a smoke detector in the shop and had the wife see if she could hear it in the bedroom,
nope an I'm the one with hearing aids, going to get one for the security system, will sound in the house.
Glad to hear no major damage, but makes me think I should really get an inventory of what is the shop for Insurance purposes.
Funny thing is I always think to myself when I put my reading glasses on the bench which way will the sun hit them


----------



## Lazyman

I just downloaded the Woodsmith workshop inventory spreadsheet (near the bottom of the page) yesterday and started filling it out. I could have created one from scratch but I am not too proud to start with one someone else created. So far I've just add the power tools. I was surprised to see just how high the total replacement value of my power tools is. Hand tools are going to take a lot longer to enter.


----------



## DanKrager

Hoo boy, Kent. You were fortunate indeed! I use a magnifier by a window for scroll saw work, and have been very very careful to swing the lamp out of any possible sunshine. Could cover it, I guess.

I had a similar experience a while back. I went into the shop to smell something burning….smelled like asphalt. Checked everything. Then I noticed a drip of something black on the workbench. It WAS asphalt!


> ?


 Then I got a ladder and checked over the drip, and burned my hand putting it on the fluorescent fixture to steady myself. The ballast was melting its filler! So that lamp was put out of service until converted to LED.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Kevin, I'd be very hesitant, in fact if I had a client ask me to clad an exterior door with metal, I would refuse. There's too much that can go wrong and I wouldn't be able to anticipate all of them. Here's a brief list:
1. No matter how tightly sealed the inside is, there is moisture inherent in the wood I cannot be hermtically sealed and moisture WILL find a way to get in. 
2. How will the cladding be attached to the wood? If glued, not serviceable. If nailed or screwed, more moisture entrances.
3. The metal will likely react chemically with the wood creating a problem down the road.
4. The metal has a wildly different expansion ratio than the wood, and if the sun hits it, it will buckle some.

I don't know the technology behind putting a wood core in a metal door, like one finds just about everywhere. But it seems to work well enough to sell a lot of them.

I've removed tin roof and found the wood to be intact mostly, but around the nail it was rotted. Being a rafter it has a chance to dry quickly. Not so much with the door cladding. I like Kent's suggestions….very appropriate.

Here's another suggestion. Metal leaf can be applied to wood without much concern. If that is done, then all the moisture-warping concerns go away and the main issue becomes how to protect the leaf. Several layers of leaf could be pretty durable under a protective film.

Then there's acrylic. The front of the door could be a metallic flake resembling metal and the back side clear. 
I wouldn't expect acrylic to do well in direct sunlight, but doors and windows glazed with it survive quite a while.

I'd consider doing a wood pattern veneer on the inside of a metal door.

Just some thoughts. Good luck.

DanK


----------



## KentInOttawa

I received 2 separate parcels addressed to a Lumberjock today. Thanks to Mike (LJ DRSurfRat) for the knob to complete my #140 and to Gareth (LJ garethmontreal) for a collectible piece of memorabilia to decorate my new shop.


----------



## theoldfart

No shop time today, we have blizzard warning out so I had to go skiing with my wife. A full day of telemark skiing makes for some tired legs. No sunlight for the next week!

Railroad stuff for the rest of the week.


----------



## Brit

Rant on:

Don't know if you heard about this the other side of the pond, but you probably know we are all in a National Lockdown again in the UK which means there is a stay at home order in force. Well two students in Leeds decided to organise a mass snowball fight via Facebook in one of the parks with no social distancing.






The police fined the two organisers £10,000 each. I mean I get it. Nobody is enjoying this nightmare and it must be far worse if you have to stay at home when home is student accommodation. The fact is though, that it is events like this that are prolonging the lockdown for the rest of us. I mean we aren't asking them to go to war, just sit on their arse and watch Netflix.

Rant off.
And breathe….


----------



## TheFridge

Posting to bottom

Long time no see peeps. Stef. You're my dude.

I wish I could say I have done anything that resembles woodworking. Life's a bltch sometimes lol


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, it is the universal ME rather than US. Got the same troglodytes here.


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya, Fridge! Stay and sit a while…....


----------



## HokieKen

Fridge! Sup stud?

Not true Kev. Our troglodytes don't have the sexy accent.


----------



## bigblockyeti

He's back!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fridge!


----------



## KentInOttawa

A friend was asking me if I was worried about dust getting into the computer in the workshop.

I told him that I did a little work yesterday that kicked up some fine shavings. I couldn't even get them off the bench so I doubt that they'll create an issue 15-20 feet away and higher up, where the computer will be.










Aaaah. The benefits of going unplugged.


----------



## Mosquito

I've had a computer in my since it was finished, and haven't had issues yet. Worst case scenario, take an air hose to it every couple years lol


----------



## 489tad

Fridge wow!

It's Friday and I do not have to work the weekend. A Friggen Plus!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Andy - I noticed the Stanley 78 for sale. How could I not?


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, do you think they know about each other? That might be a life threatening situation.


----------



## Brit

It is the same woman Kev.


----------



## HokieKen

If it is, the designer of that red bra deserves a Nobel prize.


----------



## theoldfart

What he said


----------



## 489tad

I think I get it. If you tighten the bra too much you can cut it off?


----------



## Mosquito

lol they occasionally have Keen Kutter axes that show up in my watched search. Another reason to not check eBay when the wife is around (primary one being then she'll know how often I look at old tools )


----------



## miketo

(resists sudden urge to go shopping on eBay)


----------



## rad457

> It is the same woman Kev.
> 
> - Brit


? Same Woman, That's no fun, whats the point of havin a Girlfriend (or 2)


----------



## BillWhite

That is probably the worst cheesecake shot I have ever seen. HeeHee!



> He s back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## jmartel

Sold off my coffee table this weekend. Kind of bittersweet since it is what I'd consider the first real piece of furniture I've made. But life must go on. Wasn't gonna fit in the living room with a new couch we are getting.

This one.


----------



## Lazyman

That's really beautiful table. One of the great things about selling something like that is that you usually find someone who really wants it.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to join 4 slats into a lid of some kind….So that they surround a pine panel,,









And still match the box/finger joints the box has….









And fit around the dust seal…..tried out an idea last night….to cover the slots that will show …..we'll see how today goes….even on a Monday…


----------



## jmartel

> That s really beautiful table. One of the great things about selling something like that is that you usually find someone who really wants it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah I listed it cheap and had someone call dibs and set up an appointment within an hour of listing. So good that I got rid of it and some petty cash out of it. Probably enough to cover the cost of the Walnut in it when I bought it years ago. Would have sold it way more if I had just built it, but it's got some wear and tear on it, plus plenty of beginner mistakes. So I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who's run across pinch dogs before? Used them? Me, yes and no. Until today.










And they work!


----------



## Brit

Sometimes the simplest ideas are the best ideas. Never used them, but I've almost bought some a couple of times on eBay.


----------



## theoldfart

Have several in different sizes. Haven't used them yet. You've given me hope!


----------



## Brit

Just sent this to Ashley Iles. Hopefully they'll get a laugh out of it.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha! Hope it works Andy!

Like Andy, I don't own any pinch dogs but think they would be useful in certain circumstances.


----------



## DLK

I found one pinch dog in a tool chest I bought. I have not used it. Maybe I need two.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I used to think that pinch dogs were always very large logging and timber-framing tools. Then, somewhat recently, I discovered that they were also available in amny different sizes. I don't have any (yet).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got a few because a boxful was offered and I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## theoldfart

Same here just not as many and smaller.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The pattern for Dad's railing.










What's done is made of exposed (weathered) cypress that's been trimmed and planed for re-use.


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent Smitty!!


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Smitty. I've seen that Lee Valley has pinch dogs now, and have seen a bunch on Amazon, including Tay Tools. Seems like they might be making a comeback


----------



## Lazyman

When I searched Amazon for "pinch dogs" about half of what comes up are choke collars for dogs. There are quite are few offerings for pinch dogs though and they seem pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Brit

Oh Smitty, what have you done? Everyone will be laser cutting pinch dogs now and printing them on their 3D printers. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy - lol on the Poem, too! Very nice. You do have a way with the english language (!)

Pinch dogs are HOT in 2021, huzzah!


----------



## miketo

Great poem, Andy! Though I wouldn't place much hope on Boris-I've read he's nothing more than a sentient ham.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

All this talk about pinch dogs, reminds me of a caution I learned when using them:
- They tend to split/crack the end of open grain woods (Oak, Ash, etc), much more than close grain woods (maple, cherry, etc).
- Moisture content in wood is important.

Used to use pinch dogs when I lived in place with wood moisture levels in the 6-10% range. 
Here in Arizona, I don't use pinch dogs anymore due they result in significant wood damage.

All my AZ wood storage is less than 4% moisture, as that as low as moisture meter will read, or it reads zero. The difference between pinch dog working, and pinch dog creating a 4-6" deep split in end of dry wood is very small. Even using a wood mallet, driving pinch dog into dry oak is guaranteed split. If working with a fresh shipment of maple with 4-5% moisture, they work OK. but still 1 out of 5 times I have to trim 3-4 inches off the end of boards to remove splitting created.

#IAMAKLUTZ , so YMMV


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been puttering away at organizing the shop. I ran the ethernet cable today and set up an old PC in the electronics lab to verify the connectivity. All is good.










I've been waiting about a week for Ikea to replace a cabinet piece that was split when I took it out of the box. Until I get that piece, the lab shelving will be incomplete, the sawhorses will be taking up shop space and the table saw won't get set up.










At least I'll be able to post pictures from the shop now.


----------



## rad457

Good to see some clutter in that shop


----------



## DLK

I took a look at pinch dogs on ebay and it seems to me it's cheaper to buy them from Lee Valley at 18 for $37.50 and free shipping now.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Shiny new sharp things turned up today.
There is a fairly good chance I'll be bleeding before the week is out


----------



## jmartel

Man I think last night was the first time I even opened the shop door in a couple weeks. And still didn't even do anything. Need to get more time to get out there.

New shiny sharp things are always a good day.


----------



## Brit

I hear that. Yesterday I went to get something out of my workshop for the first time in ages and couldn't find the key. Unlike my wife, I'm one of these people who always puts their keys back in the same place after using them. They live in a small drawer. I turned that drawer upside down three times before I was prepared to believe they weren't there. Then I started looking for them in the most ridiculous of places like the fridge, up in the loft, the pockets of my clothes in the dirty laundry. You get the idea. My wife went to the drawer where I usually keep them and said, "Here they are, right in front of your nose." Personally I think she had them all along and planted them back in the drawer when my back was turned, though experience has taught me not to start that conversation.


----------



## HokieKen

Do they look like this Andy?


----------



## Brit

No there way more boring than those beauties. Whoever carved those has got some sick skills.


----------



## HokieKen

No argument from me!


----------



## DLK

*MikeB_UK* Are those *shiny new sharp things* from beavercraft?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> *MikeB_UK* Are those *shiny new sharp things* from beavercraft?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yes they are


----------



## DLK

> *MikeB_UK* Are those *shiny new sharp things* from beavercraft?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Yes they are
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I thought so, I just got their "spoon carving kit" because the price was right and I wanted to try them. The hook knife needed the back reground so that it would work properly, but I expected that. Otherwise I like these tools. Better than than Mora's I think, but which I have.


----------



## jmartel

Did a mini shop douche this morning. At least I can kind of walk in there now. Really need to take a couple months and build a bunch of storage and a new workbench.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> *MikeB_UK* Are those *shiny new sharp things* from beavercraft?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Yes they are
> 
> - MikeB_UK
> 
> I thought so, I just got their "spoon carving kit" because the price was right and I wanted to try them. The hook knife needed the back reground so that it would work properly, but I expected that. Otherwise I like these tools. Better than than Mora s I think, but which I have.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yeah, they seem decent, not had much of a chance to play with them yet though.


----------



## jmartel

Firing up the smoker today for the first time in a while. Doing smoked queso, wings, and cheezits for the game.


----------



## rad457

Woke up this morning to - 40, Shop a bit cool as heat turned down while we were exploring the Trails in Jasper Only - 10 there. Celsius that is! -40 is the same in both scales


----------



## theoldfart

Ooooo, that would be a fun climb!


----------



## rad457

> Ooooo, that would be a fun climb!
> 
> - theoldfart


There actually were a few Ice Wall climbers in the canyon, had a hard time watching them, had my Grangirls with me so couldn't rescue them if they fell


----------



## theoldfart

First rule of vertical ice climbing, don't fall!

Ice at that temp is also way to brittle, every time you swing the ax you dinner plate a piece about the size of a dinner plate. Not so good for your belayer.


----------



## rad457

This is more like what I can relate to


----------



## theoldfart

Andre, that made me laugh and cringe.

I had a severe concussion a few years ago. Took awhile to get back to skiing, biking and climbing. It was a challenge to not hold on to something and get the underwear on. So that was and is my daily PT! It works!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Andre,

My MIL says this "My friend Margaret is MY age, and she's climbing mountains. I don't even climb STAIRS!".....

I'll keep moving around, thank you. Don't want to be a vegetable by the time I'm 74…..


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Andre, that made me laugh and cringe.
> 
> I had a severe concussion a few years ago. Took a while to get back to skiing, biking and climbing. It was a challenge to not hold on to something and get the underwear on. So that was and is my daily PT! It works!
> 
> - theoldfart


Welcome to my life. I have to close my eyes to even turn around, and I usually try to place a hand on something firm (wall, counter, etc) when I do that.

Despite that, I've been organizing the shop by finding more and more places for things that are in my way and sometimes finding things for some places too. The bench is getting cleared again and I'll be starting something that actually involves wood, soon. I think a pair of saw benches and a saw till will be near the top of the list.










Setting up the table saw isn't really a high priority right now, so I've placed an old router table where I can use it as a horizontal surface that isn't my bench. That should help keep the benchtop more clear.


----------



## ToddJB

Things are looking great, Kent!

I've started throwing walls up in the woodshop. Initially, I'm just building and insulating the lower 8ft, so I can get things functional, but will eventually, someday, address the upper section.


----------



## KentInOttawa

That's looking good, Todd. Even at my age, I still get surprised by how much more open a high ceiling makes a place feel. That height will make woodworking in there that much more pleasant.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kent, things are coming along quite well, wish I could say the same about my shed, I get in 3-4 hours per week as the weather any my obligations aren't allowing much play time. I did finish the house wrap, install gooey flashing tape around the window leading to my dry-in inspection yesterday which I'm glad passed. I'm not 100% the guy showed as I was home all day except for maybe an hour after are back in the office done running around, my permit clearly displayed in the window wasn't signed either.

Todd, looks like you're expanding your work space nicely too, almost looks too organized for me, I don't function well without a little chaos.

I remember moving out of my buddies house in 09' when my at the time fiancee, now wife bought our first house together. We didn't have much as most of my 2nd and 3rd hand furniture outside of the bedroom was worn out and she opted to live at home for a couple years after college to maximize savings. I did have a bunch of crap in the garage though, the only stationary tool I had so far was my first Unisaw, the rest was mostly portable tools. Additionally I had a couple motorcycles, a jetski in pieces, a big tool chest and my truck. I thought we'd never fill that place up with a 2 car garage over 600sqft., an 8×12 shed and 15×32 shop. I was wrong, very wrong. Stuff just started showing up like crazy including a big new motorcycle a few months before we got married (figured I wouldn't have to ask vs. post matrimony). A few years down the road after I finished building a trailer, access to much larger machines was easier, like a 12" 1600lb Crescent jointer and a 25" 12hp Rockwell planer weighing in at a little under 2500lbs to name a couple. The garage, shed and shop were all full in no time, then the opportunity to move arose. I knew it would necessitate selling off a bunch of stuff, which I did but it's reload time now that we're again settled and my storage capacity is growing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

To the brain trust; does anyone recognize this bandsaw? Sort of looks like a Powermatic to me but lots of older saws had a tendency to look the same.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1317370175328194


----------



## HokieKen

I know some of the old Oliver bandsaws had the "donuts" stamped in the top door like that Yeti. But, a quick google search didn't turn up any that had it stamped in both doors. I didn't see any PMs that had the donut, they all seemed to have a full circle. Again, just a quick google though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a good bit out of the way and could be a total POS for $100 or it could be a diamond in the rough. At any rate I'm not making a special trip over an hour one way without first nailing down what it could be. The seller didn't seem to know much about it, sometimes that can be a good thing.

I might inquire over on owwm but I first need to read through 116 pages of rules to see if I'm allowed to inquire about the make and model of a tool on FB.


----------



## HokieKen

Forgiveness is easier to obtain than permission Yeti…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I got kicked of garagejournal for something similar, or maybe because the site owner was being a Yinjing and I let him know, definitely one of those two.


----------



## Lazyman

Careful there Yeti. Using the word "Y####g" can get you banned on the Chinese based websites. 

I like the comment on that band saw: It was working 10 years ago…so it should work fine.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yeti - progress is still progress. As for "stuff", in 96 my wife and I bought a family home from the estate, complete with the remnants of the contents. Shortly after that, another family member from the other side of the family showed up with a bunch of estate-related stuff because we were finally living close enough for them to deliver it all. That meant that within a year we went from one household of stuff to about 2-plus households of stuff. A couple of years later the military moved us well away again and we've been working at thinning our holdings ever since.

This new shop is the first time that we've ever had the amount of space available to us get any larger. I'm loving it so much that I almost want to go get a cat so I can swing it around in the shop. 8-D

Failing that, I'll enjoy a relatively empty workspace for a while and SWMBO is happy because she's taken over my basement shop for a painting studio. Now I know why she wanted me to have a new shop; it gets me out of the house.


----------



## Mosquito

That's how it worked for me too Kent, we bought a house with a second garage, because it meant I quit using up bedrooms


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

After spending some quality time in Dad's shopspace the last few weeks, one thing is clear: I hate pegboard.










Nothing is where it needs to be, or even grouped by task. Ugh.

But, progress being made nonetheless.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - Do I have to get on a plane and race to catch that saw before it heads for the concrete floor or will you move it? LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's been safely returned to it peg, on the board. ;-)


----------



## DLK

I agree with despising peg-boards, but you can make them even more ugly by drawing on them the shape of the tool that is to sit on its appropriate peg, thereby rendering them ridiculous should you buy more tools.


----------



## HokieKen

I like me some pegboard. It's ugly but it's damn versatile!


----------



## Lazyman

I bought a 4×8 piece of pegboard a couple of years ago and then decided to simply hang a sheet of plywood that I can attach custom holders to. Almost as easy to move things around with screws and not as butt ugly. Anyone want a full sheet of pegboard?


----------



## Bearcontrare

I had a sheet of pegboard in my last shop. Got tired of it looking like Smitty's photo above, so I removed everything from it and VERY carefully began ORGANIZING it. (To the young folks among us: No hanging stuff on pegboard is NOT "organizing "it. It's just hanging it on the wall.)
Two considerations leapt out at me from the beginning: Most people try to hang too much crap on their pegboard. Examples: Screwdrivers and pliers. No you do NOT need to hang 97 screwdrivers and 83 pairs of pliers on the pegboard. I hung one (1) ratcheting screwdriver with a set of bits. I hung one (1) pair each Channel Locks, slip jaw, needle nosed and wire cutters. Put duplicates in a box somewhere else.
The second issue is that everyone seems to want to hand stuff FLAT up against the pegboard. I made some racks to hang tinsnips, ball peen and small claw hammer and the like at 90 degree angles to the wall. Makes more efficient use of the space.
And as noted, for God's sake, group all items used for the same task TOGETHER. makes 'em a helluva lot easier to find when ya need em!!!


----------



## KentInOttawa

I had an uninsulated 14×24 garage that I converted to a shop. After insulating it with batts, I applied housewrap to the inside, I strapped it and completely sheathed the interior walls with pegboard. It sure was ugly, but fast, cheap and easy to install and I never had any humidity, rust or mould issues despite being about 300 m (1000 feet) from the ocean.

I didn't do that this time. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

I had to install poly vapor barrier on the inside of my shop as well, per code but I'm running in to a fun issue this year… Not related to the vapor barrier, just interior moisture.

It's been so cold lately, that the row of cinder block wall under the stud framed walls was starting to have condensation form on them… I spray foamed the insides of all the cavities that were open in the cinder block previously, they just got cold saturated. I've turned the humidity down (to about 30%, so it fluctuates between 25 and 35%), and turned the thermostat up to try to warm them up. It's working, but still having ice on parts of the garage door where things aren't sealed up that well, and it melts and runs into the corner. Fun stuff


----------



## HokieKen

If I was you, I'd move south Mos ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

haha I think I'd rather just build a better shop 

Not entirely sure what I'd do in this case though, apart from keep the shop a little less humid (I had it set to about 45%-50% before). Outside of insulating and air sealing in front of the foundation block… idk. I'll just wrap the shop in heat tape


----------



## KentInOttawa

I don't humidify the new shop at all and it hovers around 40% because of my daily comings and goings, tracked-in snow, etc. It is heated to about 16C/61F, insulated slab and insulated walls w/ spray foam. All interior sheathing and flooring are painted plywood. That works nicely because there's nothing cold that is exposed to the inside.

The old shop with the pegboard was only heated part-time (with a propane heater) and the housewrap allowed any excess moisture to ooze out of the shop, so humidity was never a problem.

IMO, the vapour barrier and humidification are working together against you, although I wouldn't recommend full-time heating in your climate without a vapour barrier. I would recommend against humidification, though.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> haha I think I d rather just build a better shop
> 
> Not entirely sure what I d do in this case though, apart from keep the shop a little less humid (I had it set to about 45%-50% before). Outside of insulating and air sealing in front of the foundation block… idk. I ll just wrap the shop in heat tape
> 
> - Mosquito


Hard to fix right now with cold temperatures. 
IME best fix is to seal the inside wall surface using waterproofing cement paint or basement sealing tar; to prevent water from outside coming through. Then if still have condensation issues; add 1" layer of spray foam to keep surface warmer, and create more surface area stop creation of condensation. Can trowel/sand flat the foam, and cover with latex paint for more durability.
Best Luck.


----------



## Lazyman

> I agree with despising peg-boards, but you can make them even more ugly by drawing on them the shape of the tool that is to sit on its appropriate peg, thereby rendering them ridiculous should you buy more tools.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Those outlines always remind me of a crime scene.


----------



## Mosquito

One of my problems is the slab is uninsulated I assume (it was there when we bought the house), and with how cold it is the heat runs a fair amount (it's always heated). With better airflow it seems to be doing ok now, other than the garage door. If I don't run the humidifier, it will get down to and stay at around 10% humidity within just a couple days of running when it's below zero high temperatures, and that's just no fun to be in, and I worry about wood on hand tools drying out and cracking on me. It's when we start getting these long stretches where high temperatures are single digits, if they get above zero at all, and we've had a pretty good run of cold weather lately (and it's forecast to stay around or below 0 until this time next week)

Oh well, it's forcing me into a rearrangement of the shop that I had been talking about wanting to do anyway, just wasn't expecting to do it just yet lol


----------



## DLK

> I agree with despising peg-boards, but you can make them even more ugly by drawing on them the shape of the tool that is to sit on its appropriate peg, thereby rendering them ridiculous should you buy more tools.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Those outlines always remind me of a crime scene.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes, ha ha. The crime being your spouse removed your favorite chisel and killed it opening a paint can. (O.K. it only happened once.)


----------



## jmartel

Even better is to hang up all your tools and spray paint the whole thing in a bright color. Let's you know when a tool is missing and even marks your tools so you know if someone stole one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If I was you, I d move south Mos ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I really doesn't matter what the issue is, moving south is usually the right answer. Just don't move into an HOA neighborhood!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Mos - 10% - Wow! Yeah, I can understand humidification in those conditions. That makes me wonder if my 40% is just because my building hasn't dried out yet?

I'm puttering in the shop, making progress on several projects this morning. The light is pretty brutal for me, so there are a lot of small breaks to allow me to keep going.

I was chopping out this through mortise last week. I couldn't wait for my brain to figure out how to mark out the backside so that I could chop from there to the middle. That impatience caused me to blow out the backside. Doh! It was going to be the handle for a cane.










So then I found this piece that used to be a part of a mobile base for a table saw. That saw is long gone, so that makes this piece fair game. I clamped it in the vise and was preparing myself to shape the thinned section at the end for my cane handle. It sat this way for a few days.










It then occurred to me that I should cut the mortise in it BEFORE I shaped it. It sometimes feels like I get a lot of epiphanies, but that's only because of the slow processing caused by the accident. At least I had it before it was too late.

I've also worked at cleaning up this outside calliper. It required some love taps to straighten out decades of acquired twists, bends and kinks. Then I tightened up the pivot rivet.










Finally, I applied some heat with the heat gun and then dipped the joint into some paste wax. This allowed it to melt into the joint and for me to work it until it was operating smoothly. The callipers may be a primitive tool, but even they can be made to work and feel better.










Next up, I need to lift the contractor saw up to working height










to install this.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Kent! I thought about those PALS but I got it tweeked and haven't had to realign it for about 4 years now so I never bothered. In hindsight though, if I was doing it anew, I'd order them.

+1 Yeti. Life gets better the further south you go. Until you hit swamps or Disneyland. Then you've gone too far.


----------



## rad457

The shop dropped to low 20s for humidity this week so humidifier started up. these cold snaps suck! Good thing spring is only a few more months away?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Nice Kent! I thought about those PALS but I got it tweeked and haven't had to realign it for about 4 years now so I never bothered. In hindsight though, if I was doing it anew, I'd order them.
> 
> - HokieKen


I fully expected that you'd have made yourself a set, already. They really are quite simple.



















The instructions call for inserting the studs with non-permanent thread locking compound like blue Loctite. Is there a swamp-approved alternative (eg. nail polish) that I may already have lying around, or should I wait until SWMBO's Thursday supply run?


----------



## HokieKen

You can use teflon plumbing tape Kent. It will make the threads much tighter and absorb vibration to prevent them rattling loose. It's not as good as loctite but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks Kenny. I'll probably do that, then, since I know where my Teflon tape is and I know that I won't ever be doing my own plumbing again. I also know that this table saw will be seeing minimal use for the foreseeable future, so my risk assessment tells me that this is acceptable.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spent Friday at mom and dads cutting down a maple and a cherry that had issues and were too close to structure. My brother and I made a heck of a mess but managed to get everything down and cleaned up in 4 hours. I've got a few logs stashed away as further incentive to buy a sawmill or at least take them somewhere.
The cherry looks decent.


























The maple was very clearly infected but just at the bottom, the rest should yield some nice lumber.


----------



## rad457

Ya could turn a lot of Bowls?


----------



## Lazyman

I am salivating over that spot where you've got your coffee mug sitting. There is probably some cool grain for a bowl there.


----------



## HokieKen

So you're salivating over Yeti's crotch?


----------



## theoldfart

^ hehe snicker


----------



## Lazyman

Yes. His, cherry crotch.


----------



## theoldfart

His crotch is a virgin? Amazing!


----------



## theoldfart

Time for tailed tools


----------



## Hammerthumb

We had a little snow this weekend.




























It's starting to melt. Should be gone in a day or 2. 43 high today, 37 low tonight. I'm not complaining. My brother says it's 10 degrees in Texas.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bandsawing radius Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, not today. Those curved pieces were done a little while ago for the railroad car restoration I'm working on. Today's job was trim strips to go over joints in the vertical siding on the car. Radiused edges, ripped from 4' 2×6's, 50 all toll. Seven footers are next.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work Kevin. Speaking of Seven Footer, anyone hear from him lately?


----------



## ToddJB

Ironically, to your earlier comment, Paul, I'm fairly sure he lives in Texas now.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, you can tell your wife that I'm all for you buying a sawmill. I'm sure that will sway things.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I may have talked her into it, especially since for at least the next so many years it can be stored at my parents. They have established a 5 year exit plan at which point in time they'll be moving somewhere that's easier to maintain and not in the middle of nowhere 20+ minutes from a drug or grocery store. Mom said I can cut whatever I want that won't adversely affect the landscaping. I've identified almost a dozen walnut, a couple cherry, a few maple, several hackberry a few monster red oak and several cedar trees that can be removed.

Getting a mill, I have been informed, will represent any and all gifts for at least the balance of this year, that I'm okay with as the only thing I ever want is calm, well behaved children. I've learned such a gift costs nothing and is at the same time completely unattainable.

The new little Woodmizer LX25 is still on sale for $3K +$400 shipping and should have the best resale of any other mill I could consider if I decide I don't want it.

Andre mentioned it could make some nice bowls, well the burl in the cherry is headed to dad's former colleague who's started turning to keep busy in retirement.

The guy who took half the walnut I cut down in fall '18 recently gave mom & dad a couple bowls, rather large ones, that were from that tree.


----------



## jmartel

That's a pretty sweet bowl Yeti


----------



## bigblockyeti

He invited me over to check out his shop when we still lived with mom and dad back in '18 and I never took him up on it, I should have, especially now that I know what he's cranking out. He and another guy had recently bought a Woodmizer LT15 wide with the big motor, certainly someone good to know!


----------



## Brit

If anyone else looked at that lovely bowl Yeti posted and wondered how on earth you turn an oval shape, check out this excellent video by Bob Jennings.


----------



## Mosquito

While that is really cool, That's not what Yeti did… He turned it with the bark side being the "top" of the bowl. The oval shape is a result of the curvature of the tree making two sides lower than the other, and the log being only marginally wider than the bowl


----------



## Brit

I see what you mean Mos. I get it now. BTW, you're giving Yeti too much credit (sorry Yeti). It was made by one of his dad's ex-colleagues.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, that's what I meant, but brain and hands didn't connect very well on that one…

"not what Yeti has" lol

I guess I was also assuming gender identity based on the "The guy", comment, but I'll leave that one for the PC Police to have something to do


----------



## Brit

I've always wondered about the longevity of the bark on live edge projects. Isn't there a danger that the bark will fall/snap off after a while or is there some trick to ensuring the bark stays put.

I know I wonder too much and I need to get out more…oh wait I can't, we're still in lockdown.


----------



## Mosquito

CA Glue 

I've wondered that too, though. I have an Ash bowl I turned a little over a year and a half ago, and didn't do anything to the bark, and is still holding on, and the two others I've turned are only about a year old, and not sure how those are holding up (they were gifts to others)


----------



## Lazyman

Different types of wood hold on to their bark better than others and it can vary from log to log of the same type.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Too much credit, yes, I certainly didn't make it. I have a Craftsman tube lathe that's been disassembled for over 2.5 years now. It was the guy local to my parents who milled half the tree and kept the other half for lumber and bowls blanks. Dad 's ex-colleague has made several things to give away, a few of which my parents have ended up with and he does great work but I haven't seen him make anything this big yet.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I ve always wondered about the longevity of the bark on live edge projects. Isn t there a danger that the bark will fall/snap off after a while or is there some trick to ensuring the bark stays put.
> 
> I know I wonder too much and I need to get out more…oh wait I can t, we re still in lockdown.
> 
> - Brit


As long as it doesn't get knocked about too much, some woods are fine.

Depends on the tree (And when it's cut down - cut in winter and the bark stays on better)
In my, somewhat limited experience, craggier bark seems to stay on better, smoother bark falls off when you look at it.
So beech & birch, no chance of it staying on.
Oak seems to be good, got some live edge shelves that are holding up fine with nothing more than a varnish finish.
Got some willow that looks promising and some elder that could go either way from the look of it.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Mike. I think if I was doing a live edge project, I would give the bark a good dose of wood hardener prior to putting a finish on. That stuff dries rock hard.

In other news, my landscaping project moved on a bit today. The 316 stainless steel framework for the bridge over the water feature came back from the fabricators this morning and I couldn't resist dry-laying the boards in the frame even though it was raining. I think it will look amazing once the steps are in and the tiling is laid and I plumb in the three bubble jet fountains that will go either side of it.



















Roll on summer!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andy, your garden continues to amaze! I can't wait to see everything complete as you've imagined it. I'm looking forward to some day building where I'd be willing to put that kind of time and effort into a property that I really liked.


----------



## Mosquito

Little shop reorganize effort started last night… Not sure this will stick, but starting to move some stuff around and clean up a bit.

Turned the workbench around and moved the tools to the middle of the shop, and the #45 display cabinet moved in front of the garage door. May continue cleaning and playing with setups.










I like the base cabinet being in the middle of the shop, because I hate it there, and I'll be more likely to get rid of it lol


----------



## jmartel

Looking great Andy. I am in the planning stages for redoing our deck this summer. I had bigger plans with a fire pit and other seating areas, but we decided that we are going to sell in a couple years, so I'm not putting any money into this house that I don't have to at this point.


----------



## duckmilk

Your garden area just keeps looking better Andy. Maybe it will be featured in a garden magazine sometime.

Your shop looks full Mos. You have more tools than I do but better organized than mine.

Jmover, didn't you just move there a couple of years ago? Getting tired of island life?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, are we invited to the open house when you get that garden finished? It's looking incredibly awesome!

Mos, what size space are we looking at in that pic, approx?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Thanks Mike. I think if I was doing a live edge project, I would give the bark a good dose of wood hardener prior to putting a finish on. That stuff dries rock hard.


I've always avoided anything that soaks in too much on live edge, I always think the cambium will wick it in and become too rigid, making any wood movement make the bark split off.
This probably has absolutely no basis in fact, but air dried moves more than kiln so I may just be being overcautions 



> In other news, my landscaping project moved on a bit today. The 316 stainless steel framework for the bridge over the water feature came back from the fabricators this morning and I couldn t resist dry-laying the boards in the frame even though it was raining. I think it will look amazing once the steps are in and the tiling is laid and I plumb in the three bubble jet fountains that will go either side of it.
> 
> - Brit


Gardens looking awesome, for some reason the adirondack chairs are giving me a bond villain vibe so you may need to put a trapdoor & piranhas in the water feature. Oh, and his and hers white cats.


----------



## chrisstef

Yo yo yo. What up suckas. Had to post to get to the bottom.

Eff snow.


----------



## theoldfart

Aw, shut up and shovel!


----------



## Brit

Yeah Stef, put your back into it. Have you been eating too much of that lovely food you've been making and posting on Instagram?


----------



## Hammerthumb

What's up Stef? Hope things have settled a little for you. Snow is ok, as long as it's just a visit and not an extended stay.

Garden is looking good Brit! I like the piranha idea.

Are you going to stay in the Sound area Jmove, or are you thinking about relocating to a different part of the country? We still have room in Duvall. You would like it out here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, reorganization looks good. I know you've mentioned it before but what size is the shop?

Jmovingondowntheroad, are you staying soggy or moving somewhere property taxes don't look like a new truck every four years?

Sup Stef, snowed in or all melting away?


----------



## chrisstef

It aint even the shoveling. Its doing the home distance learning with squirt. Ugghhh. Its snowed 30"+ in february here.

After dropping about 15-20lbs im eatin everything Andy lol.

Things are leveling out a bit. Inching forward instead of stating stagnant. Only a few more items on the laundry list.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, what size space are we looking at in that pic, approx?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop





> Mos, reorganization looks good. I know you ve mentioned it before but what size is the shop?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


24×28, from most of the way up in the entry door corner (The one that was recently wet lol)


----------



## jmartel

Staying on island here. Just need a bigger house. And the wife wants to move to a real neighborhood if possible with other kids. Been in this house for a little over 4 years now. Not planning on moving for at least another 2 still. But been watching the market trying to see if we can afford anything bigger that doesn't need much work.


----------



## theoldfart

My new ride










Carbon fiber, 29" wheels.

Wheeeeeee


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Kev, happy you finally got it


----------



## WillliamMSP

I heartily approve of gratuitous bike crap purchases.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Staying on island here. Just need a bigger house. And the wife wants to move to a real neighborhood if possible with other kids. Been in this house for a little over 4 years now. Not planning on moving for at least another 2 still. But been watching the market trying to see if we can afford anything bigger that doesn t need much work.
> 
> - jmartel


We don't need a bigger house, just a more efficient layout. I'm not yet done with my shed yet we're thinking about moving where there would be fewer kids. Our property not too far north is looking more appealing by the day while living under an oppressive HOA. The house is worth a bit more than we bought it for but it's not a well built house, luckily for us, no one cares about quality so it would sell for whatever the market will bear regardless of how it's put together. A more efficient house with a smaller footprint and roughly the same finished square footage would be nice as would a 3 car garage instead of the current 3 golf cart garage. The builder that gave a price a little over 2.5 years ago that seemed too high would be a godsend right now but I know he's probably gone up by $40-$50K at least between lumber and labor. We'll see, wife's going to contact him soon to see if we might be able to make something work.


----------



## rad457

> My new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon fiber, 29" wheels.
> 
> Wheeeeeee
> 
> - theoldfart


Sweet looking ride! But were is the battery


----------



## Brit

Nice wheels Kev.


----------



## KentInOttawa

emeryvilledental (#640) reported as spam


----------



## Lazyman

But I agree that the article is convincing and that chrisstef is doing a great job man!


----------



## theoldfart

Andre, still too young for battery stuff!


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet wheels Kev! Badass garden Andy


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, will the garden have nubile women cavorting with satyrs on display?

The only critters cavorting in my landscaping are gophers and deer.


----------



## miketo

I'm betting Andy will take on the role of Bacchus. Nubile young women unlikely.


----------



## theoldfart

Imagine Andy wearing just fig leaves! Brrrr, left a bad taste in my eyes.


----------



## bandit571

I don't think that bike will work around here..today…


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ I ride in worse - throw some carbide-studded tires on and that's easy-peasy, and TOF's sweet hardtail would be even more capable than my winter bike -


----------



## jmartel

> We don t need a bigger house, just a more efficient layout. I m not yet done with my shed yet we re thinking about moving where there would be fewer kids. Our property not too far north is looking more appealing by the day while living under an oppressive HOA. The house is worth a bit more than we bought it for but it s not a well built house, luckily for us, no one cares about quality so it would sell for whatever the market will bear regardless of how it s put together. A more efficient house with a smaller footprint and roughly the same finished square footage would be nice as would a 3 car garage instead of the current 3 golf cart garage. The builder that gave a price a little over 2.5 years ago that seemed too high would be a godsend right now but I know he s probably gone up by $40-$50K at least between lumber and labor. We ll see, wife s going to contact him soon to see if we might be able to make something work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Our layout is pretty good, but we only have 1400sqft. And my daughters bedroom is tiny, and is right next to the living room and kitchen so noise can get in easier. 8.5×11 if I remember right. The other bedroom is bigger but has a door that goes outside so not ideal. I'm looking for something in the 1700-2000sqft range. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Found a picture of Kevin!










Looks like he has a bladder problem, too.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I resemble that remark. Somewhat!

William, I'm looking at getting studded snows!


----------



## 489tad

Kevin I'm a little jealous. Beautiful bike. Congratulation.


----------



## Brit

No point in filling my des res with nubile nymphs if I have to social distance.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, new man rule. Nubile nymphs do not require social distancing.

Sounds like some of our politicians made it up, doesn't it?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> William, I'm looking at getting studded snows!
> 
> - theoldfart


I'm running some 45NRTH jobbers. Studded tires can be expensive, but I think that they've been a good investment for me - they've kept me upright and have gotten me out of the house enough to maintain a little bit of sanity. Many of my road cycling crew also do the winter fat biking thing - I might go that route next year, budget allowing.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice bike by the way William. Gravel bike?


----------



## WillliamMSP

So, the state of my shop… well, I've been in it, as of late, so I got that going fer me, which is nice.

Last year at this time, I was gearing up the shop for a kitchen remodel. Then 2020 2020ed everything and we pumped the brakes on that idea. The good news is that this was after acquiring most of the tools. Heh. Some time after that, we saw some plans for a new development and decided that we liked the idea of it and that we might want to move there instead of sinking more in to the current house. We'll see as the development comes along in the spring.

I spent most of the rest of the year just keepin' on keepin' on and riding away the stress. If 2020 was good for something, it was my fitness and the cycling habit - I ended up logging just short of 6k miles for the year and have been in better shape than ever.

Towards the end of the road cycling season, I went back to the shop in earnest. Organized (kinda), finally finished my hand tool work bench (sort of), built a nice router table after getting pissed off with the little POS Bosch, made a few small pieces of furniture and have plans for a couple more, etc. Currently working on a Murphy bed, though - just need to make the cosmetic panels at this point.

Anywho, it's been good to do something with my hands and hope to keep at it, at least in some capacity, throughout the year.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Nice bike by the way William. Gravel bike?
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks - yeah, that's my gravel bike. I do a handful of organized gravel rides with it per year and the rest of the time it's my errand bike for picking up groceries and beer. Picked up a new new road bike about this time last year and it gets the lions share of my miles - I'm loving it.


----------



## theoldfart

Never ridden a Cervelo. My current road bike is a somewhat vintage Merlin Extralite, Dura Ace twelve speed. Lifetime frame so won't be getting another road machine.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, I'd love a Ti bike some day, probably along the lines of gravel/adventure. So many bikes to be bought and ridden.


----------



## theoldfart

Absolutely but I'm not a collector. Except maybe for the early 80's Olmo, mostly Campy and Modolo drilled brakes.


----------



## jmartel

I've been wanting to pick up a mountain bike. But they are very quickly sold out everywhere for a basic hardtail.


----------



## theoldfart

JScarce, I did a lot of hunting. The Giant XTC Advanced 29 is what I bought.

Look here,

They will usually ship to other dealers.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've been looking in the sub $1k range. Can't dedicate too much money to something like this for now. Something like a Diamondback Line or Vitus Nucleus. Something basic since I'm not exactly gonna be taking it off A-line or Dirt Merchant at Whistler anytime soon.

https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/hardtail-bikes/line-4493


----------



## theoldfart

I noticed it has a wait list :-(

It was real hard to find something in my price range. Almost the the bike companies are dying waiting for parts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeah, I ve been looking in the sub $1k range. Can t dedicate too much money to something like this for now. Something like a Diamondback Line or Vitus Nucleus. Something basic since I m not exactly gonna be taking it off A-line or Dirt Merchant at Whistler anytime soon.
> 
> https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/hardtail-bikes/line-4493
> 
> - jmartel


I still have a medium and an XL U.S. built Raleigh frame that I've thought about getting rid of but if I ever wanted to throw something together again, the price of used bikes of decent quality is insane. I saw a hardtail Cannondale less than 5 minutes from me advertised for $300 it was 15-20 years old but looked ridden almost none. I don't need it but should have bought it just because it was usch a good deal. There's far more off road options around me now vs. the flat, boring landscape of northern OH but I've yet to explore as I would have liked to, primarily because of the kids.


----------



## bandit571

having had one inner ear removed….balance is a challenge…..gave up riding a bike….after 3 wreck trying to go around one city block…would have been a 4th, but I walked the bike back home..

Vertigo is NOT for the weak minded…

have a coat of varnish to do…









waiting on the stain to finish drying….

maybe I cleaned off the bench, instead?









Maybe..









Well…it IS a start….


----------



## WillliamMSP

I think that I have a jig problem.

I came across a good deal on an unused, in-the-box Leigh D4 dovetail jig and picked it up this morning. The good news is that I'll be able to get most of the purchase price back by selling my virtually unused PC 4216 (after playing with it, I decided that I really wasn't fond of the equal pins/tails sizing/spacing).

This after finding a great deal on a Leigh FMT a couple months ago.


----------



## theoldfart

A long day. Went mountain biking with my wife this morning, let her use the new bike and then the grandkids this afternoon. Want a beer but need to do some machine milling so it'll wait.


----------



## 489tad

Bicycle talk, I love this. If your having trouble buying a bike do what I did. Start drinking, a lot. Go to the pros closet and pull out your credit card. 
Nice Cervelo Will.


----------



## jmartel

Might be a week or two late but I started seeds today for the summer garden. Doing less veggies this year and planning on more flowers for the bees instead. Started peppers, tomatoes, tomatillos, basil, and cukes.


----------



## theoldfart

Drew my first blood on the new bike today. Man vs bike vs tree vs soft dirt, they all won except for me. 

No real damage, just my ego since there was an audience!


----------



## HokieKen

Ouch Kev. Glad only your pride was bruised


----------



## Lazyman

I hope you did a gymnastics dismount style salute to the onlookers!


----------



## WillliamMSP

That reminds me that I need to finally get one of these -


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, I had a somewhat catastrophic bike crash quite some time ago. Put me in the hospital for almost a week. All my racing friends inquired firstly was the bike ok then how was I doing. One of the get well cards read Ah, the joys of biking with the wind at your back and the road in your face.


----------



## DanKrager

I gave up bike riding a long time ago. Mostly due to lack of interest. Looks like I may have avoided quite a bit of bloodshed and grief!

Here's an interesting bit of news. Our IL house was shown to a realtor last Saturday morning for the first time and today we signed a contract of sale with a buyer! Didn't even get a chance to list it publicly and was a week ahead of our intended target date to list! We got more than was expected and it was sold "AS IS" with only two "required by bank" contingencies, neither of which has ever been a deal breaker in the history of realtor.

WOW! Just WOW! We're ecstatic/sad. But it's a big headache off our platter, too!

The state of the shop is overflowing.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I've been biking for the last two days. No lack of interest here!








May have been playing with my new gopro too 

Congrats on the sale Dan!


----------



## theoldfart

Dan. Great news. We had pretty much the same circumstances. House sold in two days with a bidding war.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I listed right before Covid outbreak. Not good.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had a pretty nasty spill when I was 15, front tire slipped off the edge of the jagged asphalt down ~3" to gravel at around 20mph headed down hill. It wouldn't have been so bad but for the 27" 80psi road tires weren't well suited to off road use. I had a helmet on and didn't damage it but scraped several square inches of skin from my left shoulder and elbow.
My next was when I was 19 riding without a helmet, we had ridden some pretty gnarly single track and some steep, muddy hills for a couple hours and riding home, I hit a root heave in the concrete sidwalk that sent me over the handlebars. I was knocked a little silly and also sprained my wrist, busted my chin open and cracked hair line fractures in both elbows as I tried to catch myself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, dan! Yours was a terrific place. And as is? Very good news indeed. Inspections suck life out of selling enthusiasm, for sure.


----------



## rad457

Dang, makes me want to move again, going have to wait a few more years till them Grangirls can bear to not see their Granma as often
Took a little spill on the bike last summer, missed the sidewalk but did a shoulder roll face plant in the dirt and yup first thing I did was to look around to see if anybody saw. LOL, not like the time that truck hit my Motorbike, 10 days ICU, 2 months in the Hospital and 6 months in a cast.


----------



## theoldfart

Flagged ^

OK Andre, you win the crash contest, I happily concede, the title is yours!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andre, that's what really scares the crap out of me, I have a bigger bike not too dissimilar from what Kenny rides and when I'm riding, I want to be away from everyone else. I don't mind riding in safe proximity to someone who is capable but staying away from 4 (or more) wheeled vehicles is a top priority. My brother had someone pull out in front of him into a 45mph zone where he was going right at the speed limit (really) on his Yamaha DT175 and he instantly went over the bars. He's an ATGAT guy and that certainly saved him from servere injury, possibly death. All of his gear, including his boots was rashed badly to the point he would have needed acres of skin grafts if it were not for what he was wearing. A trip to the ER and he left a few hours later with only bumps and bruises. The insurance aspect wasn't too bad as fault was never brought into question and the guilty party had the same insurance carrier as did my brother.

In other news, the shed is still progressing way over budget due to HOA requirements stating it has to match the house, hardie board and miratec trim are costing way more than I anticipated. I feel like I'm now making more progress but visually that progress has less impact as it's part of the minor details that take particularly long having to constantly go up and down a ladder.


----------



## KentInOttawa

IME, it's far preferable to avoid an accident than to survive one.

BBY - that's looking good. Now you get to colour inside the lines.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, riding a bike gives all new meaning to "defensive driving". I just assume everyone is going to pull out in front of me, switch lanes eratically, and pay no attention to their surroundings. Unfortunately, it's a safe assumption more often than I'd like it to be…

Ladders suck butt Yeti. The shed is looking good though!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Yep, riding a bike gives all new meaning to "defensive driving". I just assume everyone is going to pull out in front of me, switch lanes eratically, and pay no attention to their surroundings. Unfortunately, it s a safe assumption more often than I d like it to be…
> 
> - HokieKen


When I was in high school, I bought a little motorcycle without my parents knowing and without a drivers license. Both of those factors instilled a wealth of on-road paranoia in me, and I think that I've benefitted from it since, particularly on the (pedal) bike.


----------



## rad457

+1 to the ladders, I have this old Work horse thingy, 8 foot 2"x12" that has 4 adjustable 2"x4" legs, gives you about 10 to 12 feet horizontal working area. Really helped when siding the shop, not so much getting the shingles up on the roof


----------



## jmartel

> Yep, riding a bike gives all new meaning to "defensive driving". I just assume everyone is going to pull out in front of me, switch lanes eratically, and pay no attention to their surroundings. Unfortunately, it s a safe assumption more often than I d like it to be…
> 
> Ladders suck butt Yeti. The shed is looking good though!
> 
> - HokieKen


Luckily eventually you develop a sort of sixth sense for that thing after a while and can predict exactly which idiot is going to try to kill you today.

I haven't been on my bike more than a handful of times in the last year so I imagine I'm losing my ability a bit at this point.


----------



## theoldfart

+1 to developing a sixth sense to detect idiots on the road behind your back.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> +1 to developing a sixth sense to detect idiots on the road behind your back.
> 
> - theoldfart


I don't know how much on-road riding you do, but I'll say that getting a Garmin Varia radar/taillight is one of the better bike crap purchases that I've made in the last couple of years. If mine were to get lost or broken, I would *immediately* buy another one.

But yes, being very aware and having some anticipation for the stupid stuff that can and will happen around you is exceptionally important. Commuting by bike in NYC for years also helped me with that quite a bit.


----------



## bandit571

State of my shop…..bench has been cleaned off…









Tools put away….









But, still open for Business….until the doors go closed…









Just waiting on some Lumber/Timber to show up…


----------



## theoldfart

The "I bought it cuz it was cheaper than buying stock to build it" plane cabinet.










I've replaced the back and other than doing some refinishing I'm done. Kinda cool, it has wooden wheels!

Inmate pictures a little later.

Edit: Full house










Smitty, guess what I had?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yay! That's fortunate indeed!!


----------



## bandit571

Well…that will leave a mark….

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Push stick got kicked back into my hand…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch!


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, your right Bandit, it's a mark. It may be talking to you tonight.

On the up side, could've been worse!


----------



## Mosquito

That looks awesome Kevin!

Ouch indeed


----------



## rad457

Nothing a little alcohol won't cure, Single Malt taken internally of course Heck even some Rot Gut Bourbon will work!


----------



## KentInOttawa

I finally located some auger bits that I've been searching for a while now. Then I used them to drill/cross-bore and counter-sink holes in the handles of all my larger handscrews so that I can use a handy object (like a screwdriver) as a tommy-bar. This was all done with hand braces.




























On the plus side, it makes them much easier to loosen and tighten; on the downside, it also revealed a defect in one of the handles, so a small glue job is now in order.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Well, Damn…... That's thinkin' on Company Time! Great idea!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KentInOttawa

5/16" should work comfortably for most #2 and smaller Phillips or Robertson screwdrivers. Mine all seem to have 1/4" shafts.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet in here. Too quiet


----------



## bandit571

Shop closed on Mondays….right hand is still too sore to do any wood working with….

Finally got the Blue-ray hooked up to the Computer Monitor….Need a patch box so I can run either speakers ..or better yet, my headphones….I already could watch regular DVDs, but not any Blue-Ray ones….Monitor also has no audio jacks, nor speakers….

Just have to program a Universal Remote to work with the player….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Getting siding (hopefully) tomorrow for the shed, maybe a door and some aluminum fascia trim. I ordered a Wood-Mizer sawmill today.


----------



## 489tad

> I ordered a Wood-Mizer sawmill today.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Congrats! I watch Matt Cremona on YouTube all the time. Have half the fun he has and your in for a good time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've watched my share of Matt Cremona too and I don't understand how he has room to store literally tons and tons of slabs as they dry for a very long time. My objective is to ease into this and that they have an 18 week lead time, I can probably use it for a little and sell it for what I bought it for if I catch the bug and just have to have a bigger mill. I can see it as being a slippery slope too, first a mill, then a bigger trailer, then a bigger truck, then a tractor or skid steer, then an even bigger trailer, it could get expensive quick!

Matt Cremona needs a warehouse with multiple bridge cranes and a monster dehumidifier for the whole thing. I did notice he went from a Dodge Dakota as his log retrieval vehicle to at least a 1 ton dually RAM.

Oh, I got my siding today.


----------



## bandit571

Needed to joint a few edges…









To do a glue up…..Jointer?









Seemed to work ..ok….Hand wasn't helping much..









It is healing…slowly….still hurts..


----------



## Mosquito

> I ve watched my share of Matt Cremona too and I don t understand how he has room to store literally tons and tons of slabs as they dry for a very long time.
> 
> Matt Cremona needs a warehouse with multiple bridge cranes and a monster dehumidifier for the whole thing. I did notice he went from a Dodge Dakota as his log retrieval vehicle to at least a 1 ton dually RAM.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


 The answer to not understanding how he has the space, is … he didn't lol There were literally logs and slabs everywhere. And despite the camera being rather generous, his old shop was not that big (nor the yard).

He did start renting some warehouse space and bought a forklift for his chairs kit staging/shipping and some slab storage, but more recently moved to a larger house and shop with way more land for the sawmill stuff.

Not that Matt doesn't work his ass off, and have a ton of stuff going on (from woodwhisperer courses, chair kits, slab sales, workbench kits, youtube, sponsorships, etc), but I'm sure it helps when your wife is an attorney and partner at a law firm lol


----------



## duckmilk

Cool idea on the handscrews Kent. What if you drilled the holes when the jaws were completely closed together and made the holes perpendicular to the jaws? Then you would have a visual on clamping something where you wanted the jaws to be perpendicular. (hope that makes sense, you may have to read that several times)


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Yeti!


----------



## DanKrager

Kent, on those 12" hand screw clamps, do the jaws actually open to 12"? If they do, how long are the threaded rods including what's buried in the handle?

I'm asking for a friend. He's making a set of thirteen 12" hand screws from some oak rafter cutoffs that sat in a steel rain barrel long enough to be blackened through and through. Interestingly pretty. He bought a complete set of left hand taps and dies from across the pond very inexpensively, and it turns out they are very high quality. So the 52 nuts are done, half LH threads. Next the rods and he needs to know how long. He estimated 18".

So very soon there will be some London pattern oak handles made to coincidentally match all the other handles in my shop.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not that Matt doesn t work his ass off, and have a ton of stuff going on (from woodwhisperer courses, chair kits, slab sales, workbench kits, youtube, sponsorships, etc), but I m sure it helps when your wife is an attorney and partner at a law firm lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I guess there's truth to the old saying "behind every sucessful woodworker is a wife with a good job" and I've seen that a few times as well. The most extreme example was a guy at the beach that lives two doors down from Grandma's place, he installs windows and works on various home improvement and cabinetry projects for customers but never really seems very busy or concerned with the next job. His wife is (or was) an airline flight attendant which would explain the security of retirement and healthcare but the math didn't work on how they could afford what they had and what they did. I later found out that her family owned part of Delta airlines a long, long time ago.

Matt does seem like he's busting his butt and his yard looked very crowded but the labor and time in moving many very heavy slabs around without a forklift seems quite daunting.


----------



## HokieKen

Matt has a skid steer Yeti. Maybe a new acquisiton? I saw it on his instagram the other day. It caught my attention because was using a special attachment to lift the head off his Bridgeport. Did you order a skidsteer to go with the mill? That's an awesome purchase man. Congrats! I assume you'll be willing to pull it a couple of states north whenever I have need of it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm sure excited to get it but currently it's 18 weeks out so I have ample time to figure out how to mount it to a skid for pulling around with an ATV or tractor while keeping the frame as rigid as possible. I might even add removable wheelbarrow style wheels. A skid steer would necessitate a bigger truck and trailer which isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Cool idea on the handscrews Kent. What if you drilled the holes when the jaws were completely closed together and made the holes perpendicular to the jaws? Then you would have a visual on clamping something where you wanted the jaws to be perpendicular. (hope that makes sense, you may have to read that several times)
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck - I don't think that would even work because there's just too much lash in the system. A mere half-turn to loosen just one of the screws resulted in the tip of the clamp opening between 1/8 and 1/4". I think my head would explode if I tried to figure out where the holes should be pointed. (Lash, offsets, 2 screws, etc).












> Kent, on those 12" hand screw clamps, do the jaws actually open to 12"? If they do, how long are the threaded rods including what s buried in the handle?
> 
> I m asking for a friend. He s making a set of thirteen 12" hand screws from some oak rafter cutoffs that sat in a steel rain barrel long enough to be blackened through and through. Interestingly pretty. He bought a complete set of left hand taps and dies from across the pond very inexpensively, and it turns out they are very high quality. So the 52 nuts are done, half LH threads. Next the rods and he needs to know how long. He estimated 18".
> 
> So very soon there will be some London pattern oak handles made to coincidentally match all the other handles in my shop.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan - the rods are 12" plus what is embedded in the handle. Given the 2" proud depth of the jaws and they open about 8.375". My benchtop is 2", so that is ideal for me.










When fully extended, the rod is retracted to be flush with the cross-nut. That explains the math not being 12-2-2=8.



















I recently learned of London pattern handles. This style of clamp sounds like a wonderful application for them.


----------



## jmartel

Had some fun out on the water yesterday at work. 1400hp on the back of that thing.

I'm trying to convince someone to do 4 of the new 600hp Mercury engines. But they are like $80k each so tough sell.

I have a handful of the wooden clamps but don't tend to use them much. Mostly I like them for holding small parts for drilling/routing


----------



## miketo

It's a good start, Jmart. It's a good start.


----------



## DanKrager

I use several small hand screws for just such work, Jbigmotor. These larger ones are being made just to use up scrap that I have carried around for probably 30 years. And to practice my metal working skills. Methinks they will be too gangling to handle if the crude ones I already made are any indication. After using them for a bit, I may add specialty features to the jaws, like V grooves, removable pads, pins on the ends, etc.

And maybe I'm old fashioned, but DAMHIT, a 12" clamp should open to 12". So my friend's clamps will.



DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop / bench is busy today. Prototyping a trestle table.


----------



## HokieKen

Lookin' good Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Kenny. So far, so good.


----------



## jmartel

Smitty's got some shapely legs.


----------



## DanKrager

They look good because he shaved them…..

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

They're kinda skinny though.


----------



## bandit571

One on the left has a few pimples….just saying…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, uh, no. But this one has a few extra curves because the bandsaw wouldn't cooperate. Doesn't matter tho; it's a prototype.


----------



## duckmilk

You have the nicest prototypes Smitty.


----------



## bandit571

Checking to see how this will fit together…









Hmmm.









Jointer?









Flatten a face or two..









Waiting on clamps..


















As the clamps are a bit busy, right now…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Duck - it'll do. Could certainly use Dad's spindle sander though! ;-)


----------



## rad457

I just picked up the Rigid, come on over, needs to be broke in


----------



## HokieKen

I have a cheapo WEN OSS but that thing has become one of those tools I just wouldn't want to let go of. Initially I just got it for smoothing bandsawn curves but I use it on anything that isn't straight, wood and metal, nowadays.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had a 2hp Grizzly 6×80 edge sander that had a table on the idler pulley allowing sanding inside curves. It did a great job of removing material quickly with a high grit belt while maintaining a high degree of precision. I sold it before the move in '18 and based on what other machines are going for on the used market, I definitely sold it for too little.


----------



## bandit571

Came in the mail, yesterday….


















Test fit #1…









Test fit #2…









And the lid even latches shut..









May have a bit of work lined up for it….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wait a cottin-pickin' minute! I can't cry for want of a OSS. We have tools at hand to improve this situation.


----------



## theoldfart

Well good on ya Smitty for that discovery.


----------



## HokieKen

So your shaving you're legs Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, I guess I am…

Sigh…


----------



## bandit571

Photo for Kenny?









Millers Falls No. 9, Type 4?
Got a bit of a workout, today..









After the Jacks were done…


----------



## HokieKen

Ooh la la Bandit.


----------



## duckmilk

Apparently your hand has healed enough to push a plane Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Still a bit tender….I adjusted my grip a bit….still clamping up with the left hand…








Jacks don't need a tight "Death Grip" on the front or back handles, anyway..









Can always "ice" the hand down, when done..










If need be…


----------



## bandit571

> Apparently your hand has healed enough to push a plane Bandit.
> 
> - duckmilk


Almost healed up…as of today..


----------



## WillliamMSP

> So your shaving you re legs Smitty?
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey now - don't forget that there's a dyed-in-the-spandex road cyclist lurking about.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, sounds like you've experienced some road rash!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Heh, not yet °knock on wood° So far, the spills that I've taken were in the winter and didn't result in road rash, but I'm still ready for it. That, and the aero gains. And it's less gross to slather on sunscreen. But above all of that, they're just so dang shapely - who wouldn't show 'em off? 

After a long, cold stretch, we've had decent weather, so I've been putting in some miles. I need to get back in to the shop soon, though - I'm feeling some withdrawal and I need to get cracking on a couple things.


----------



## theoldfart

I've been riding in the woods of late, need to dust off the road bike pretty soon, don't want the ti to rust.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Aero gains? We don't need no stinking aero gains!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha - I've gotta send that to one of my buddies, who's particularly hairy. I always give him **** about his "Wookie Warmers," when he shows up for Spring rides, in full pelt ("warmers" are sleeves, made for legs or arms, that that can go on and come off easily, for additional warmth, as needed with the temp changes).


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to cut a few dovetails…had to get the toys ready..









Details?









Marking gauge has a SW logo….and the bevel gauge has one, too, along with a blued steel blade…The square was sold by Winchester…..dovetail saw is a Disston No. 68…..mallet came from Wall E World…"Hyper Tough"..

Trying to wrap the grain around this box…









Got fairly close?









Might take a day or two….


----------



## rad457

In between reading the new book on Krenov, making an End grain cutting board, actually got this finished early
Now, clean shop and plan something new?


----------



## HokieKen

That looks great Andre. Care to expound?


----------



## rad457

> That looks great Andre. Care to expound?
> 
> - HokieKen


Posted as project Or are you interested in Krenov?


----------



## HokieKen

I'll check the projects ;-) I like Krenov too but there is plenty of info on him.


----------



## bandit571

Found out a little item, tonight..









A #12 cutter for a Stanley No. 45 is supposed to be 1/4".....however, the Veritas 1/4" in the Stanley #71-1/2…will NOT fit into a groove made by the #12…..too bloody FAT..









One more corner to do…


----------



## rad457

> I'll check the projects ;-) I like Krenov too but there is plenty of info on him.
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought I new a lot about him after reading his books and spending so much time with one of his most devote followers/Students ( Robert Van Norman, Inside Passage ). I am one of those slow readers that needs to read, then absorb the contents, especially Wood working related books Anyways, lots of new info and some interesting insight into what made him what he was. About half way through the book and at the point where he is coming back to the States.


----------



## HokieKen

So it's a biography, not a book he wrote? I bet that is a good read.


----------



## rad457

Yup, James Krenov: Leave Finger Prints by Brendan Bernhardt Gaffney. College of the Redwoods Grad. Funny that I drove by the School in 2013, around the same time I enrolled at Inside Passage, which is/was almost an exact replica?
There is a chapter on Inside Passage and Van Norman. I always wanted to go back and do another course but time, money, life events and money got in the way, sometimes hindsight sucks!


----------



## bandit571

So…tell me about this little guy…









Walnut? handle, the locking bolt is steel, in a brass collar. brass plates on the ends. Blued steel blade. handle is just over 4" long. Blade has a clipped corner box STANLEY logo, sitting above a heart with SW inside the heart…

No model numbers, nor any patent numbers….

been using it for the project I'm working….works nicely for the dovetails…


----------



## KentInOttawa

> So…tell me about this little guy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walnut? handle, the locking bolt is steel, in a brass collar. brass plates on the ends. Blued steel blade. handle is just over 4" long. Blade has a clipped corner box STANLEY logo, sitting above a heart with SW inside the heart…
> 
> No model numbers, nor any patent numbers….
> 
> been using it for the project I m working….works nicely for the dovetails…
> 
> - bandit571


Mine says it is a Stanley No 25 6 Inch. These appear to be very similar other than the lack of the SW logo on mine. It is my preferred bevel gauge unless I need something larger.



















It warmed up to about 15C/60F today, so all the snow on the roof disappeared. Yay! Now for the rest of the yard mud…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kent, the shop still looks good even when covered with that nasty four letter white stuff.
I finally have the door on my shed completely cleaned up with a lockset installed and should be getting some Z-flashing bent up for the trim over the door & window this afternoon then siding can commence.









I was questioning my decision to get a Woodmizer with only 7hp and mentally I had already outgrown it when delivery was still 4 months away. I called and changed it to the LX55 w/14hp this morning and fortunately it didn't change the manufacture dates still in July.

I've fallen victim to the selfish culture that is now the new norm, I don't want to wait, I want it now!


----------



## Lazyman

I expect that we are going to see a bunch of dead or damaged trees in TX after the big freeze a few weeks ago. If I was not so lazy, I would get a saw mill and start an urban lumber company. Sound like work though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Sounds like a good idea, and I'm not approaching this with only a YouTube education. The guy that took 60% of the walnut tree I almost felled on myself at my parents let me play with his LT15 wide a bit, he did have a skid steer to load it though.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## miketo

Any word on Mudflap?


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, that's the small parts cupboard finished - or at least as finished as it's getting for now, I'll probably add extra tool holders to the outside as I think of them.


----------



## Mosquito

That looks cool Mike, nice work


----------



## theoldfart

Remarkable build. It probably wins the TPSI award. (That's tools per square inch)!

Great work Mike.


----------



## Mosquito

Jointer kickback is exciting, and will chuck a work piece across the shop with the best of 'em.

And it'll let you know if it gets you on the way by (through the flannel)










No other damage done, push blocks unscathed, and the ladder the board hit after bouncing of my forearm is fine as well


----------



## Lazyman

No ladders or push blocks where harmed in the making of this project.


----------



## theoldfart

You were protected by the flannel gods Mos!

Plaid is good


----------



## rad457

Not really funny but reminded me of when I got my 12" Jointer/Planner with the helical cutter heads, heard that end grain was no problem so stuck a chuck of 2" x 6" oak on her and that sucker came of it like a pinball Lesson learned!


----------



## HokieKen

Plaid Armor. Sounds like a good name for work wear  Glad you got some blood out Mos. You were lookin' a little heavy.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> That looks cool Mike, nice work
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks Mos, less exiting than dodging flying wood though.



> Remarkable build. It probably wins the TPSI award. (That's tools per square inch)!
> 
> Great work Mike.
> 
> - theoldfart


Cheers - shops too small to waste any space


----------



## Mosquito

> Plaid Armor. Sounds like a good name for work wear  Glad you got some blood out Mos. You were lookin' a little heavy.
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL been a while since I bled in the shop, probably overdue lol


----------



## bandit571

No plaid armor here…almost healed up..









Only a couple little marks are left. Box is waiting on a drawer..









Lid is awaiting it's hinges, and a good sanding around the curves..









May even get out the spokeshaves…Drawer?









Appears to be "tied up" at the moment…..


----------



## DLK

*MikeB_UK* that small parts cupboard is exceptional!


----------



## DLK

*Quick question. * How do I glue threaded steel rod into Indian rosewood? I tried 5-minute JB weld epoxy. But it doesn't hold. Should I drill a cross pin? This is to make a hand drill side knob.


----------



## Lazyman

Is this the opposite of live long and prosper-sort of the Vulcan bird? I have to concentrate to make my fingers do that.


----------



## HokieKen

Don, I'd drill and tap it then put some super glue on the threads before you screw the rod in. If that's not an option, then a cross pin is probably your best bet. Sometimes it can be difficult to get adhesives to stick to oily woods like Rosewood. You could try using a wire brush to rough up the surface in the hole and then clean it really well with acetone right before you put the epoxy in. The extra tooth and dryer surface might do the trick.


----------



## DLK

I did drill and tap it, but I proabably gunked it up with the epoxy. Maybe I can get the gunk out with acetone and a wire brush.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer fits…









Letting this dry a day or two…before the varnish goes on..

Sander, to remove the burnt edges on the lid…









Needed the table squared up to the platten…first


----------



## MikeB_UK

> *MikeB_UK* that small parts cupboard is exceptional!
> 
> - Combo Prof


Cheers Don



> *Quick question. * How do I glue threaded steel rod into Indian rosewood? I tried 5-minute JB weld epoxy. But it doesn t hold. Should I drill a cross pin? This is to make a hand drill side knob.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Never been a fan of fast cure epoxies, never seem to penetrate well enough to stick, did it fail on the wood or metal?
i.e. were the threads clean when the rod came out?

If it failed on the metal, use a slow cure.

Re-tapping the thread should clear the gunk easier than a wire brush.


----------



## DLK

The metal threads were not clean. Running wing-nut down the rod cleared most of the gunk. Then I chucked a wire wheel in the drill press. I dampened with water and re-glued with loctite super glue. Seems O.K. I will give a coat of shellac later and be done with this project.


----------



## bigblockyeti

More slow progress, got the trim painted with a good enough paint I shouldn't have to lay down a second coat. Just in time for rain to start late tonight and continue on and off for the next several days.


----------



## theoldfart

Headed out to get my second Moderna shot. I will be invulnerable! Mostly. Somewhat. Sort of ?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm scheduled for the second one next Tuesday Kev. So let me know if you grow a tail or anything.


----------



## theoldfart

Shot's done. No tail!


----------



## HokieKen

The day is still young Kev.


----------



## DLK

I've had my second shot too. It be Pfizer though.


----------



## rad457

Got to thank you all, I may get it this fall, so keep us posted of any strange side effects I am still impressed with the 99.987% survival rate with No shot?


----------



## Lazyman

Got my shot about a week ago. It really improved my wifi.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Got to thank you all, I may get it this fall, so keep us posted of any strange side effects I am still impressed with the 99.987% survival rate with No shot?
> 
> - Andre


Me too!!!!


----------



## DLK

Well you may survive, but I still would not like to catch covid-19 and be placed on a ventilator only to survive with weakened faculties. I hope you get your shots when they become available!

No serious side effects, just a little tired and sore.


----------



## Hammerthumb

All the kids and grandkids at my house got Covid, and my wife also. Son In-law ended up in the hospital for a few days. The office told me to work from home for a few weeks. I got tested several times with negative results each time. Everyone is fine now after a few weeks of suffering.
I have super anti-bodies.


----------



## theoldfart

If I were the only person in the equation I possibly could consider shot vs no shot. But I have family and friends to keep in mind. I have experience with my lungs becoming infected and requiring medical intervention. Really don't want a replay of that.


----------



## Lazyman

> Got to thank you all, I may get it this fall, so keep us posted of any strange side effects I am still impressed with the 99.987% survival rate with No shot?
> 
> - Andre


Statistics don't lie I guess but in the wrong hands they can be deadly. When I see this comment about the survival rate I simply remember that since the revolutionary war, the US has suffered over 660,000 deaths in combat during all wars that we have been involved during the last 244 years. In just one year we have had 536,000 COVID deaths and we may surpass the total combat deaths by the end of this year.

If you are looking for strange side affects how's this. My 20 year old nephew was in Italy doing a study abroad when this thing blew up last year. When Italy decided to shut down, his college shut down their study abroad and he came home. There were no real test available then and he never showed any symptoms. No one even checked him for a fever when he boarded the plane or arrived at the airport but he self quarantined from the rest of his family and none of them showed any sign of illness. Apparently he was asymptomatic because in November, he started having major heart and lung issues. They thought he was having a heart attack. The diagnosis is long haulers syndrome. He's 20 years old and he still can't walk up the stairs to his bedroom without having to catch his breath. The doctor says he should eventually recover but no one can tell him how long it will be before it gets better.


----------



## HokieKen

It's been 4 months since I had it and still can't smell. Fortunately that's the worst it was for me.

Careful with those statistics. The high survival rate is across all ages.

The researchers found that the age-specific infection fatality rate was extremely low among children and young adults, measuring 0.002% at age 10 and 0.01% at 25. However, the rate progressively increased with age, growing from 0.4% at 55 to around 15% at 85.

Source


----------



## theoldfart

I think a bus hit me during the night and they turned off the heat!

It's going to be a non day. See you tomorrow. The new mitre box should be here by then.


----------



## DanKrager

It appears Mudflap has left us if I understand Candy's post correctly. My heart goes out to her.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It appears Mudflap has left us if I understand Candy s post correctly. My heart goes out to her.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I really hope that's not the case, I thought he was nearing getting out of the ICU while making progress. He's got too many irons in the fire to leave already.


----------



## theoldfart

There is a blog post in his memory posted by Candy.


----------



## DLK

> There is a blog post in his memory posted by Candy.
> 
> - theoldfart


Where is the post?


----------



## theoldfart

Here


----------



## jmartel

I've been waiting for the shot but I'm basically last on the list other than kids so I will have a few months to wait.

I'm fairly certain I got it last Feb when we were in Dubai but there weren't really tests available then. Took me a good month to recover from being sick.


----------



## terryR

It's unfortunate, but between life and death there is another place for post-Covid patients to end up. I've seen tons of people in their 50's and 60's who live through the hospital stay, but go home in terrible shape. They have to wear 02 at home and have severely diminished heart and lung function.

This means they spend all day sitting in a chair and use all their body's supply of energy to simply walk to the bathroom and back to the chair. They are unable to care for themselves, so another family member now assumes that role (for the patients lucky enough to have family). Any small task suddenly makes the person severely short of breath, and can easily turn into a re-admission to the hospital.

I haven't seen a survey of how many covid patients suffer this route vs dying But I know I've seen a lot of folks messed up for life; some as young as 17! And that's not to mention the $1/2 million they now owe to their insurance company.

But…for today I have time to play in the shop, and I hope many of you are able to do the same!!!


----------



## terryR




----------



## Lazyman

TR , There have been some recent reports that the vaccine is helping some of the long-haulers get better. One theory is that it kicks the immune system in to high gear. I am sure that there will be more info as more people get the shot and they have a chance to study the results.


----------



## miketo

Beautiful bride and I got our first doses yesterday. Her courthouse is going to open soon so we have to be ready to encounter the Great Unwashed.


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't seen any knapped stone in quite a while. Thanks for dropping by


----------



## HokieKen

I just paid $25 for an 8 foot construction grade 2×12. I am not amused.


----------



## Mosquito

Right? It's a little ridiculous. I had thought about building a larger workbench out of fir, but… I might as well plan on building it out of walnut at this point


----------



## HokieKen

Well… that's still only $1.50/bf. It's not reached Walnut prices yet. At least not Walnut prices around here ;-) It is approaching the local prices for kiln dried Oak and hard Maple though…


----------



## bandit571

4pc


Code:


 2 x 6 x 10; Treated #2 Prim.

$15.34 ea. =$55.32 minus Mil. Discount $1.54 each…

Along with gravel and a 8' x 10' steel shed + $69 delivery charge ( only live 2 miles away?)

plus Ohio Sales Tax…

$456.61 TOTAL…...total is after the Mil. Discount….$39.66

Going to be a LONG week building that shed…


----------



## jmartel

I've been sitting on a ton of lumber. Luckily I bought a bunch over the last couple years. Not envying anyone building a house/garage right now.

Hell at $1.50/bdft I could use my stash of cherry for framing since it was less than that.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I have an 8/4 Mahogany board that's 16" wide and 12' long. I was tempted to use that but I just can't bring myself to use a board that big for a mailbox mount and a truck bed stop.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh come on Kenny, just stick your pinky out and turn your nose up and hop to it!


----------



## bandit571

Disston, either a D-100 or a D-112….7 ppi crosscut, was put to work, today…









Foundation boards for a shed..









Had an "assembly table" to work off of..









Visegrips came in handy…to hold things still….


----------



## HokieKen

My pinky's always out Mos.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks like $25 worth, right?


----------



## theoldfart

If you include the truck, yea.


----------



## rad457

> If you include the truck, yea.
> 
> - theoldfart


Did he buy a Toyota?


----------



## Lazyman

> My pinky's always out Mos.
> 
> - HokieKen


Jeez. Pull your fly up.


----------



## HokieKen

I remove the flies from pants as soon as I buy them. Too restrictive.


----------



## miketo

With that and some buttless jeans, you can earn enough in tips to pay for the lumber.


----------



## HokieKen

Is there some other kind of jeans?


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on an oil finish..









5/8" x 10-1/4" x 11".....a board of many colours/wood..


----------



## HokieKen

Second shot is in me. I am invincible now!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can you feel Microsoft's 666 robots digging through your brain yet?


----------



## theoldfart

I did but then they left, nobody home I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

They were in my brain but fell out and tumbled down my pant legs.


----------



## rad457

> They were in my brain but fell out and tumbled down my pant legs.
> 
> - HokieKen


OH! that's what them little dribbles by the urinal are?


----------



## jmartel

Today was the closest I've come to woodworking in a while. Burned some nice scrap for an artisinal campfire. Curly maple, Walnut, and sapele fires.

Getting my first shot in 2 weeks. Already have a trip booked for 2 weeks after the second one.


----------



## miketo

Jvax, if it's on April 10, maybe I'll see you in the line.


----------



## jmartel

April 9. So close, but not quite


----------



## DLK

Concerning the vaccine shot. I understand that good hydration befor the shot helps keep the symptoms to a minimum. I however did nothing to prepare and I had no serious side effects after either shot.


----------



## DLK

What is a good source for small box (jewelry box) hasps similar to these:








?

I would buy a box of them if I can get a good discount. I also would prefer if they ship from the U.S.


----------



## theoldfart

On the vaccine your lucky, first one almost no issues except slight headache for an hour or so. Second one, well not as good as the first.


----------



## rad457

> Concerning the vaccine shot. I understand that good hydration befor the shot helps keep the symptoms to a minimum. I however did nothing to prepare and I had no serious side effects after either shot.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I heard 4 to 6 months for the extra appendages to even start to form? 
I am off to get my Shingles Vaccine, no waiting list!


----------



## DLK

I hope so. Extra appendages would be useful.


----------



## miketo

ComboProf, dunno if Brusso.com will work for you. Not the cheapest but it's quality stuff. I think they sponsored Wood Whisperer a while back with a percent-discount code, maybe one of those code aggregator sites will have a valid one kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Lazyman

Don, I have had good luck and good prices at D Lawless. The one at the link as keys but you might find something else if that is not what you are looking for.


----------



## TerryDowning

Appointment for covid-19 vax next Monday 4/5 second shot scheduled 4/26. Wife already completed her shots.

Got the Shingles shot (also a 2 parter) November last year and Jan this year. Like TOF said first one no biggy, second one man that thing hurt and I felt like crap for days. It beats the potential alternative though, I've seen people suffer with shingles… I'll take the shots any day.


----------



## HokieKen

First shot was a walk in the park for me. Second one made me a little tired for a couple of days but just a minor nuisance. A lot of people here at work got theirs the same days I got mine though and there were a few that called in sick the day after the second shot.

Grandkids brought some kind of stomach bug over Saturday and it put me and my wife both on our asses all day yesterday. Wish there was a shot for that…


----------



## rad457

Shoulder wee bit tender, actually hurts like hell! Daughters neighbors son tested positive for the Corona, their daughter was already in 2 week quarantine for close contact so now whole family has to self isolate for 2 weeks.
First day of spring break and the grankids may go into isolation because of possible close contact? Mother inlaw passes away last Monday in her sleep a month after getting her shots, funny they didn't list it as Covid related as the nursing home is still in lock down. Time for my hourly Scotch gargle, no intention of spitting it out!


----------



## bandit571

Woodpile Fun, from Hobby Lobby is where I get latches for the boxes I make….I can also get those at Menard's….


----------



## DLK

Thanks. I found some good deals at Lawless. I have found some at Menards. I won't shop at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## DanKrager

I was building my bathroom cabinets and needed some 10" full extension drawer slides. G fu yielded a place that wanted $60 a pair! Further searching turned up a place that had quality slides for $10 a pair. It turned out to be D Lawless whose brick and mortar was 1 1/2 miles away! Been going there ever since. It's a HUGE place.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Speaking of cool places, today I went to Berlands House of Tools. I had to get a bearing for my router. Dewalt was out of stock on one, Berlands had it and everything else. Yeah, finishing up trim with fingers crossed and my 3hp gave out. 5 feet to go. Rats…. YouTube says I can rebuild it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Called Wood-Mizer this morning to get an update on my order, it will now be in stock 5/21 vs. the previous build date of 7/8. Now I just need to finish up my shed.


----------



## Lazyman

I really could have used a sawmill yesterday. The guy across the street had a huge ash and fairly large live oak removed. I was able to get a few small (enough for me to handle) pieces for turning but it was painful watching them cut them into pieces that they could load to haul off to the dump.


----------



## bandit571

Ain't he cute?









About the size of an apron's pocket..









Sole will need a wee bit of work, though..









As for what is on the rear deck?









Also "picked" 









Stanley No. 51…..









Both are now in the rehab shop….dealer loves to spray Clearcoat on ALL the tools….rust and all…grrrrrr..


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of vaccinations…Krispy Kreme, in Texas at least, is giving away a free doughnut to anyone vaccinated. I get my second dose tomorrow and there is a KK along the way.


----------



## rad457

> Speaking of vaccinations…Krispy Kreme, in Texas at least, is giving away a free doughnut to anyone vaccinated. I get my second dose tomorrow and there is a KK along the way.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have heard that with the addition of the KK Doughnut the efficacy of the vaccine improves to 98.875 %, but must be consumed within 30 to 59 minutes!


----------



## HokieKen

Sure would be nice if a steakhouse or a brewery would follow suit…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Speaking of vaccinations…Krispy Kreme, in Texas at least, is giving away a free doughnut to anyone vaccinated. I get my second dose tomorrow and there is a KK along the way.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's a slippery slope, reminds me of some restaurant, can't remember the name, they offered a discount for people praying publically before their meal. Woke folks had a hissy fit over that.


----------



## Lazyman

But this is donuts.


----------



## rad457

> Sure would be nice if a steakhouse or a brewery would follow suit…
> 
> - HokieKen


Murphy's Bar & Grill in Honolulu would be my first choice, The memory of my first Jameson's there still brings a smile to me face


----------



## bandit571

State of Ohio tends to frown, when you bring your own booze along….

Rehabs done..









Apron plane…









Sitting next to a Stanley No. 110, and…









Sitting beside a Stanley No. 7c, Type 9….There is an Ohio No. 0-7 sitting behind the Stanley…..above them are a Stanley No. 6 and a No. 6c…both type 10s…

Spokeshave..









Cap is shiny…just not chromed…









No. 51 is what it says….sole is flat..









A tad bigger than my current go-to shave..









By Seymour Smith & Sons…..

Working on the new chisels, right now…


----------



## miketo

No one here asked for free spam with a COVID shot. I checked.


----------



## theoldfart

Assassin wanted, apply within. Experience with spam necessary.


----------



## 489tad

Nothing like knee cappin a spammer.

















I finished filling in the trim where the runner was. Trim repair A little fun before work.


----------



## jmartel

Nice work, Dan.

Been on single dad duty since Tues night. Kid hasn't gone missing yet so that's a good sign. Still have until Tues morning to go, though.


----------



## 489tad

Planed down a root to fix a wall. Two more to go. 
Happy Easter.


----------



## jmartel

Rescuing this post from way back on page 6.

Got my first shot at work today. Sore arm so far but we will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I updated my bench lighting system

From this torch.









To this light that goes in a doghole.









£10 of LED's and a stick
I know, you're all incredibly jealous


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck #jhalfvaxxed. First shot was a breeze for me. Second one had me dragging ass for a couple days but nothing too bad.


----------



## Lazyman

First shot almost nothing. Second shot felt pretty achy for about 24 hours but not enough that I didn't get in some shop time. If I still worked for a living, I would have but I don't so I didn't.


----------



## miketo

Getting my second shot on Saturday. First shot had a slightly sore arm, otherwise 100%. Wife was tired and achy. She is foretelling doom with "they say the second shot is the worst!" so looking forward to proving her wrong.


----------



## Mosquito

Wife is half vaxxed, I'm still trying. She used her work badge as a health care worker, even though she's in corporate now. No issues with the first round a week ago.

Both came down with something fierce yesterday though. I haven't thrown up in over 20 years, but broke that streak last night. Twice. And the way I felt (and still do this morning), I wish I broke it a few more times overnight. No Bueno.

Thankfully Cam had a good night and it didn't hit me hard enough before I was able to get him fed and down for the night. He stayed sleeping until the wife was feeling OK enough to go to bed around midnight (when my real fun began)


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's no fun, I almost did the same but I hadn't eaten anything weird before.

I did have some funny smelling lunchmeat on Tuesday when we went hiking at the Biltmore. I didn't make anyone else a sandwich with the questionable turkey and it didn't bother me right away which usually means it won't. I told my wife what I did and she spent half the night on WebMD, mayoclinic and youtube trying to figure out what I had. We narrowed it down to cancer, gas, menopause, IBS, covid, stomach flu and a ruptured appendix.

Hypochondria can be sooooo much fun!!


----------



## Mosquito

Lol sounds about right yeti. Right now we're operating on the assumption it was some leftover we had for lunch that day


----------



## bandit571

feels like I have been hit by a truck…second shot stung a bit, was a "tough stick"....arm doesn't hurt, EVERYTHING ELSE DOES, only could do 1 lap around Wal Mart today, and barely that….

Having some Crab Salad for lunch….

Shop has no lumber to do any projects with…


----------



## jmartel

I've had WebMD tell me I was pregnant before.

Just a sore arm today. Jwife got her first shot this morning.


----------



## controlfreak

My pharmacist who is also a customer told the guy jabbing me to wiggle it a bit. I said and take a right turn? No he said, not necessary it's a cork screw needle. Feel like ass today and am closing the office at 3:00


----------



## bandit571

11 out of 21 bags of gravel have been spread around inside the shed….then the back said.."#ENOUGH, ALREADY!"

Got about 1/2 of the floor area covered…had a low area, filled that in with larger rocks….

Too tired and sore, to walk the 3 blocks to the Antique Mall…let alone climb the stairs to the 2nd floor….


----------



## 489tad

Local joint has a new rerelease. No shocker here, it's woodworker approved.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Some sicko got loose in my shop this morning.










I'm going to have to have a chat with him, later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's terrible, how will you find anything now? My shop is still progressing very slowly, ladder work hanging heavy, floppy, fragile siding is exponentially more difficult than just doing it from the ground but at least one side is completely done.


----------



## KentInOttawa

That's looking good, BBY.

The external work left here is all about fixing and/or repairing the lawn and grading. You'll see a lot of hay strewn around here; that's to keep us and the dog from sinking into the mud and clay.










Inside, I fitted a piece of OSB to use as a cover for the table saw. A 66-inch cut with a hand saw. I'm getting better, as evidenced by the cut wavering less than 1/16 over the entire length.



















I'm now getting ready for the next project: some outdoor boxes to restrain dirt a bit (I'm not optimistic enough and they won't be tall enough for me to call them garden boxes).


----------



## DLK

*Money making tip.*

We should all start carving garden gnomes.

There is an apparent shortage of garden gnomes because of the Suez canal blockage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

New Blackstone enthusiast. Pretty cool cooking appliance!


----------



## miketo

Smitty, those seem to be the preferred griddle/ grill for RV'ers (and hopefully boaters like my wife and I). Weber still has its fans but the folks who have used both tend toward the Blackstone.

BTW, I'll be over shortly for steak and asparagus. Yum!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Geez, you guys gotta be careful letting these OCD psychos in your shops. Once they get in and start "cleaning up", you won't be able to find a damned thing for about three months or more…..

Pop-pop's cabinet shop may have been "messy" to some folks, but he knew where EVERY thing was. If you went in looking for anything, he'd reach out and say "Here's one, right here!" You weren't gonna stump that old man…...


----------



## ToddJB

> New Blackstone enthusiast. Pretty cool cooking appliance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Not a shabby internet comrade either, I hear.


----------



## theoldfart

Boatman53 and ToddJB in one week. I think the earth moved or maybe hell froze over, either way good to see old timers reappearing.


----------



## jmartel

> New Blackstone enthusiast. Pretty cool cooking appliance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm planning on picking one up once I redo my deck later this summer.

Swapped out a window this Friday. Made much more difficult in a concrete block house that set the windows in brick. Progress is very slow but inching forward.


----------



## jmartel

> New Blackstone enthusiast. Pretty cool cooking appliance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> I m planning on picking one up once I redo my deck later this summer. And maybe a mini one when we get our camper trailer next spring
> 
> Swapped out a window this Friday. Made much more difficult in a concrete block house that set the windows in brick. Progress is very slow but inching forward.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## bandit571

There be a bench around here…somewhere..









Doing a dry fit….


----------



## Bearcontrare

Geez, you guys gotta be careful letting these OCD psychos in your shops. Once they get in and start "cleaning up", you won't be able to find a damned thing for about three months or more…..

Pop-pop's cabinet shop may have been "messy" to some folks, but he knew where EVERY thing was. If you went in looking for anything, he'd reach out and say "Here's one, right here!" You weren't gonna stump that old man…...


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Kev )


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, that seals it! Duck shows up for a triple! The crowd is going wild. Good to hear from you Duck. I'd be a bit more talkative but I crashed my mountain bike today, scared the "blank blank" out of my daughter. Should be a realy slow day tomorrow so stick around. We can shoot the fecal matter!


----------



## Mosquito

the new one Kev?


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea. I think the bikes ok. Helmets gonna need a replacement. A lot of skin damaged and huge lump on my lower leg. Good thing we were at the end of the ride. Daughter took control and got me home, proud of her.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes, glad you made it out well enough then from the sounds of it. Maybe you should get one of those stationary bikes :-D


----------



## theoldfart

NEVER!

Stationary bike = stationary life. Riding with my daughter is very special to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Geez Kevin, be careful!

Great to see everyone popping in. Yes, the Blackstone thing seems to be quite the to-do, I had no idea. It's only arrived at our house because of an imminent kitchen nuke job that'll take everything off-line for 4-6 weeks. Outdoor cooking is about to be an everyday thing here. And a griddle is so versatile.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember the first mountain bike I got with a suspension fork, I really wanted to put it through it's paces so I tackled a particularly knarly section of tree roots with too much weight forward. It performed beautifully until the front tire dropped perfectly between two roots, the fork compressed fully and the bike rotated around the front axle. Upon decompression, the shock which I had set up for high speed single track, pogoed me off into the air in such a way I touched nothing until landing in a muddy creek bed which probably saved me from serious injury. The otherwise new bike wasn't much worse for the wear except for a scar across the top tube where the bar end clamp scraped.


----------



## rad457

> I remember the first mountain bike I got with a suspension fork, I really wanted to put it through it s paces so I tackled a particularly knarly section of tree roots with too much weight forward. It performed beautifully until the front tire dropped perfectly between two roots, the fork compressed fully and the bike rotated around the front axle. Upon decompression, the shock which I had set up for high speed single track, pogoed me off into the air in such a way I touched nothing until landing in a muddy creek bed which probably saved me from serious injury. The otherwise new bike wasn t much worse for the wear except for a scar across the top tube where the bar end clamp scraped.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


LOL! did almost the exact same thing, only my bike had 250cc an the creek bed was mud.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL, Mountain biking?
Taking a tumble on a mountain bike on any of Arizona's back country trails can be very painful, if not death defying. Trails are rocky, and surrounded by cactus. Most of the advance skill level trail riding spots require $15-20K helicopter ride to hospital if injured. Simple tumble on beginner trails with rocky creek bed cost me a new helmet several times.

Then there is the famous Cholla cactus: Folks call them jumping cactus; as new growth cactus balls are loosely held, and tend to 'jump' on you due wind currents as you walk/run/ride beside them. Electrostatic charges from your breathable polyester clothing can pull them off the main spine.

Actually falling onto a cactus is just as excruiating as it sounds. Can search for images on WWW, and find cringe worthy examples. Too gory for me re-live.
My kids stopped riding with me on the desert trails about 9 years ago, after implanting half dozen cactus balls into a leg during a ride. Both my Titanium Litespeed and Gary Fisher hard tail have been idle since they stopped wanting to ride together.

Thanks for walk down memory lane…


----------



## Brit

How's it hanging dudes? I'm still working on my garden project. I'll be starting on the kitchen in the next couple of weeks.





































Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

O. M. G.

Speechless, I am.

Andy, it's beautiful!


----------



## Mosquito

dang Andy, that is looking great


----------



## MikeB_UK

Turned out really nice Andy.

Finished just in time to enjoy the weather.


----------



## jmartel

Hot dang. Looks great.


----------



## 489tad

Wow! Looking good Andy.


----------



## miketo

Frickin' awesome, Andy!


----------



## theoldfart

Quite nice Andy, expected nicer furniture though. The folding chair doesn't quite do it for me! 
Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## bandit571

Where's the grill going to fit?


----------



## Brit

Thanks guys. It has been a long road to get to this point and the last year has been complicated with all the disruption to supply chains. Difficult to get things when you need them.

LOL Kev. Actually, those folding chairs are great but you're right, they won't have a permanent place in the sunken garden. I'm still putting 4 coats of finish on each of the 8 dining chairs. A VERY monotonous task. 32 coats and each one is the same as the previous one. Boring!!! They are made out of Roble. The dining table which my wife has designed will have a 316 stainless base which will be fabricated by a local engineering company who built the bridge for us and I'll be making the table top out of Iroko. Nothing complicated about the top I'm going to make, but it will be so nice to work some hardwood again.


----------



## Brit

Bandit - It will be up the end where you see the black cables, behind the folding chair. It is making its way to my back garden from the USA at the moment. Once it arrives, I'll be framing out the cabinets which will have a granite work surface. There will be a sink, a Fire Magic barbeque, a pizza oven, motorized pop-up sockets and even a cocktail maker if my wife has her way. LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Seems like the perfect place for a State of the Shop gathering!


----------



## DLK

Yes to that Kevin! Let me know when? *Looks fantastic Andy.*


----------



## terryR

Wow, Andy!


----------



## Brit

Yeah come on over. Beers are on ice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm there. Passport at the ready, and vax'd.


----------



## chrisstef

Dudes!

Nate and i are well and getting better all the time.










Hour 10 after my first shot. Sore arm. Lil baby fever of 99.2. In bed ridin it out.

We sent some old growth yella pine to get milled from 100 year old beams. Itchin to get some back. 400bf, maybe more.


----------



## theoldfart

Sweet pic Stef, yer gonna be alright brother!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey stef and nate!


----------



## ToddJB

Cuss. Spit. Andy that's stupid good. Congrats.


----------



## DanKrager

This is a shop project now finished. It was a kit, but I used only the fingers and their holder from the kit. Didn't like the base so built my own. Works like a charm. I'll be doing some misc stuff, battery box for trailer, metal drawers for empty storage bin slots, etc. And who knows. It may get to do some woodworking, some day…










DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, is good to see such a positive update. Keep on truckin'....

Brit, you've lived like no other so now you can live like no other! This old man is exhausted just thinking about all the back breaking work you put into this. It's truly stunning. Live long and enjoy!

DanK


----------



## JayT

Wow, Andy, that's fabulous!

Good to hear you're doing well, Stef.

Someday, I might see my shop again.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like my little bike crash might have inflicted another minor concussion. Worked in the yard yesterday when I should have been idle. Got the spins a few times last night and got up slightly dizzy this morning so coffee and a recliner today. Also got the "too old for this"speech this morning!


----------



## ToddJB

I find lectures always helpful when mending from head trama.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, y'all been busy! Good too see all of you infrequenters ;-)

Andy, that space is fantastic man. With the beer on ice, all you need is some better chairs and some eats and I'll book my ticket ;-)

Stef good to see you man. Keep on keepin' on brother.

Kev, hope the spinnies go away. I could stomach a lecture if it got me a day of coffee and reclining I think ;-)

JayT, hope the job is good even if it is keeping the planes at bay. Hope it slows down soon!

Todd, glad you poked your head in. Hope Asheville is awesome!


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on stain to dry..








Before the Poly Clear Gloss goes on


----------



## Hammerthumb

I got to say hello to the irregulars also. Todd, Andy, Stef, Terry. I must be missing somebody. All is well here in the Great North Wet. Weather is getting good, but the house projects have kept me from putting my shop together. New windows are coming tomorrow. I've been working on landscape and gardening for the last few weeks. I hope to be working on the shop around mid summer.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, missed JayT.


----------



## duckmilk

> Yeah, missed JayT.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


And Duck ;-P

That space looks fabulous Andy! Almost like a computer generated image. Wait, are you faking us???

Glad to see a pic of you and Nathan Stef.

Getting up and doing work is no bueno after that bump Kev. Get better.

Somehow I missed what you're doing JayT, new job?

Hi Toddles!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I'm invulnerable since I had two vaccine injections !


----------



## JayT

> Somehow I missed what you re doing JayT, new job?
> 
> - duckmilk


A little over a year ago-assistant manager at the blue big box store. Schedule is whacked. That slowed down the shop time. Then developed some physical issues that I'm currently working through which killed off the rest. Doing physical therapy now and hoping that will result in enough improvement to start working on planes again. Time will tell.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and hang in there Jay.


----------



## terryR

Was so sick on Monday I let them test me for Covid; even though I've had the vaccine. Luckily that was negative, but I have the worst bacterial infection of my life (so far) in my lungs. I'm guessing I caught it from one of the nurses at work?

On a better note, I killed another HomeD bandsaw. This time I replaced it with the lil benchtop saw from Grizzly. Holy crap what difference! All metal.


----------



## terryR

gotta keep making stuff…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, get well!

JayT, hear's hoping progress continues and you're back in the shop soon!

Good to see everyone checking in!!


----------



## MikeB_UK

That moment when you test fit the dovetails and all is right with the world.
Then you test fit it in place and realise you've carefully measured and marked to the wrong £$%^&* bit of the frame.


----------



## bandit571

Some days, one just HAS to get out of the shop, out of the house…and just drive…IF I see an Antique Store…I will stop and look around. May not buy all that much…but it is nice to just look around….










$23 for this mess….Hammer and screwdriver..$5 total at a Rummage sale along the way…that Brace drill?









Stanley No. 923-8in…......$18…

Found a place that had TWO Stanley No. 45…total cost? $200 ( $125, $75…) Another had a Type 19 No. 6 ($125) Another had a rusty Sargent VBM #414 jack plane, with a loose, hornless tote….$55….

Picked up a rattle can of Poly gloss….will spray that ladder later today….


----------



## DLK

That's one of my favorite hammers for general construction. It will polish up nicely.


----------



## bandit571

Today's haul….









Strange vise..($2)









I guess I could bolt it to the drill press, or…..clamp it to a bench?

Spokeshave costs $12 +Sales Tax…









A Mr. Smith & Son….might find some use for it….once all that clear coat has been removed….


----------



## jmartel

10 years later, finally free of student loans. Between the wife and I we had six figures. Very glad that's done and gone. Only thing left is the house.


----------



## Mosquito

I will be in that boat later this year J, after next month will be only student loans and house. Both the car and the landscape work will be done next month, so that'll roll in to the student loans and kill them off. We would have financed a lot less on both the landscape and the car, but both being interest free, we opted to just stretch it out. Paid enough down to hit target payments, and then financed the rest


----------



## HokieKen

One good thing about going to college in your late 20s/early 30s while working full time is that you can afford to pay as you go


----------



## bandit571

> That s one of my favorite hammers for general construction. It will polish up nicely.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Seems to have cleaned up nicely, enough…









same with the screwdriver….end cap on the hammer handle..









"Made in U.S.A for Estwing Rockford, ILL 20 oz head….


----------



## Lazyman

One good thing about going to college in *the *late 70s is that my average tuition was less than $2000 per year. I got out of school with $1000 of debt at 3% interest.


----------



## HokieKen

I wasn't even in kindergarten in the late 70s ))


----------



## Lazyman

Dang kids! Get off my lawn!


----------



## rad457

> I wasn t even in kindergarten in the late 70s ))
> 
> - HokieKen


I did graduated High School in the late 70s but did my trades ticket late 90s and Steam Engineer in early 2000s
LOL! Married, Kid an a few houses in between!


----------



## duckmilk

I was 39 when I graduated vet school in the early 90's. When I could, worked part time jobs during school and it still took me 20+ years to pay off the loan.


----------



## DLK

Good thing about going to college on scholarship is I had no debt. Worked as a teaching assistant for graduate school and payed no tuition. So I finished in 1984 with no debt and took my first real job. I don't know how kids (and their parents) can afford education theses days. I for one am all for free education.


----------



## Mosquito

we can't, that's why we carry $100k in student loan debts when we leave.

My wife and I weren't that far in, because she wasn't on campus every year because she lived close, and I paid for two semesters with money I earned from two internships while in college


----------



## jmartel

> we can t, that s why we carry $100k in student loan debts when we leave.
> 
> My wife and I weren t that far in, because she wasn t on campus every year because she lived close, and I paid for two semesters with money I earned from two internships while in college
> 
> - Mosquito


This. And this is why I've got a 529 for my daughter. Even putting in $300/month starting when she was 6mo it's likely only going to cover in state tuition at UW for 4 years. Not any extra semester/year, room and board, etc.

Wife and I were both out of staters since neither of our states offered our major at all. Hence the bigger bill.


----------



## Lazyman

We got lucky with our kids. One of my daughters got a full ride athletic scholarship (gymnastics). That was sort of like an installment plan because the annual costs for 10 years of club gymnastics was not exactly cheap. I also bought a prepaid tuition plan for both of them when they were young. That was right before Texas cut funding of the state university system and the tuition rates skyrocketed. Even with the full ride, they refunded the tuition to us which we used to help pay for the rest of the the other one's room, board and other costs not covered by the prepaid tuition plan. We got both of them through with no debt.


----------



## Mosquito

We started a 529 at the beginning of this year when Cam was 2 months, because it was the beginning of the year. And we put all the cash/check gifts from baby shower in it to start out with


----------



## HokieKen

My parents got lucky too. They effectively raised us to understand we would be paying for our own education ;-) To their credit though, all 3 of us have a college degree. Well sorta… my sister's is in psychology but we still count it.


----------



## HokieKen

My sister loves those jokes ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

with the exception of the semesters I paid for myself (which none of my siblings did, what the hell?), it was basically "take out whatever financial aid you can, we'll figure out how to pay the rest", which equated to about 1/3-1/2 depending on which years it was. The semesters I paid for were the expensive ones, because I had less financial aid due to the money I made for the internship, and my sister not being in college at the same time anymore (2 years ahead of me). All in all, could have been worse. I'm not complaining, mind you, I knew what I was getting in to


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop - more half laps on 5/4" stock that had to be milled to relocate a built-in from the kitchen to the back foyer.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats on what I deem as being debt free. Since a home, for the most part, increases your financial situation. Don't fall back in. The only debt we've had for the last 10 years has been our mortgage and our financial situation has been dramatically improved.


----------



## jmartel

I'm considering it "debt free" as well. Unfortunately moving to another house in a year or two is going to significant increase the amount of "debt free" we have, but it is what it is. Current house isn't working for us anymore so it's time for a change. Should make a buttload of profit off this house and will roll it all into the next one.

Wandered into a bike dealer today and put a deposit down on a hardtail mountain bike. Wasn't really planning on getting one right now but I need a bike and they actually had what I was looking at coming in next month without anyone else claiming it. Specialized Rockhopper Comp. Need to do something for cardio.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, I don't know anything about bikes so, why is it called a hardtail? It doesn't have any tail at all, or is that a reference to the rider's tail when he falls off.


----------



## Brit

That's a nice bike, but you do know you are going to get a muddy line up the back of your jacket without mudguards don't you? Then again, knowing you, you'll probably be riding it under water.


----------



## jmartel

> OK, I don t know anything about bikes so, why is it called a hardtail? It doesn t have any tail at all, or is that a reference to the rider s tail when he falls off.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hardtail means no rear suspension but front forks on mountain bikes. Full squish is front and rear suspension.

Andy, I'm old and injury prone. I'm going to theoretically say that I'm not going to go too hard on it. I'll update here in a month and a half when I have my first wreck from pushing too hard.


----------



## theoldfart

JCrash, it didn't take me too long to do myself in. I like my hardtail, really good for XC, exceptional for climbing. Did you get a dropper post?


----------



## jmartel

> JCrash, it didn't take me too long to do myself in. I like my hardtail, really good for XC, exceptional for climbing. Did you get a dropper post?
> 
> - theoldfart


I did not. It doesn't come with it (or pedals). The only thing I did today was put a deposit on it. I will look for dropper posts and pedals and a new helmet and such in the next few weeks before it gets in.


----------



## bandit571

Vertigo and Bike riding? They don't play very well together….Right ear is missing it's inner ear stuff….zero balance.

Seem to go through life with a "List to Starboard" even sitting in this chair…


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, the dropper post is real handy when switching from uphill to down and then back. 27.5 or 29?


----------



## jmartel

29. And yeah I was probably going to get one just haven't looked into them much. I have a couple weeks until I take delivery to research those and pedals.


----------



## theoldfart

Enjoy and be careful.


----------



## HokieKen

You do know that one doesn't have a motor right J? ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Now you tell me…


----------



## theoldfart

HPV Kenny!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Now you tell me…
> 
> - jmartel


You can get one, saw this at the BORG a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 489tad

I went into three bike shops yesterday. All pretty much empty. Trek dealer was trying to sell me a Open gravel bike for 7K. Then there was a Trek road bike with a killer paint job for 8k. I just bought the flower basket and handlebar streamers.


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap. For 8k, it betta have a gas tank…


----------



## miketo

> HPV Kenny!
> 
> - theoldfart


Human Papilloma Virus?


----------



## bandit571

Human Powered Vehicle…..somewhat related to LPCs…

Leather Personnel Carriers…


----------



## jmartel

People had those bicycles with engines around campus when I was there 10-15 years ago. Made an awful racket riding around, louder than any of the actual motorcycles. They were pretty fast though.



> Holy crap. For 8k, it betta have a gas tank…
> 
> - HokieKen


Sadly in the bicycle world that's merely high end. Not top of the line. You are over 10gs for the latest and greatest stuff.

I was wincing yesterday for my $850, and that's pretty much cheapest barely acceptable for mountain bikes these days.


----------



## jmartel

Grabbed this off a video from when we were testing last week.


----------



## theoldfart

Good mid priced bikes are hard to find. I had to go to Reno, NV to get mine, last one available. The manufacturer is sold out. Glad I went for it, it's an awesome climber.


----------



## theoldfart

Your boats crooked JSlant!


----------



## jmartel

> Good mid priced bikes are hard to find. I had to go to Reno, NV to get mine, last one available. The manufacturer is sold out. Glad I went for it, it's an awesome climber.
> 
> - theoldfart


Yeah I lucked out. The specialized dealer here on the island didnt have any in stock but had some coming in a few weeks that they ordered months ago.

I had been watching diamondback but they have been out of stock since early last year.


----------



## duckmilk

> You do know that one doesn't have a motor right J? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


He's going to clip playing cards to the forks so the spokes mimic the sound.


----------



## JayT

> You do know that one doesn't have a motor right J? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> He s going to clip playing cards to the forks so the spokes mimic the sound.
> 
> - duckmilk


I just want to see him do a track day on that one.


----------



## jmartel

They let you on the track the night before to wander around if you want to. So still possible. I've done it on a longboard.


----------



## HokieKen

Every year Bristol Motor Speedway does a big Christmas light display and winter carnival. I always let my wife talk me into going because at the end you get to drive around the track and I like going high in the banking and scaring the crap out of her


----------



## theoldfart

My son did a bike race at Watkins Glenn. Pretty cool location but scary as hell if it rains. A skinny 100psi tire has a small small contact patch so traction on a wet oil slick track can be sketchy.


----------



## ToddJB

For Smitty










Found cleaning up some door hardware in the house.


----------



## rad457

> For Smitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found cleaning up some door hardware in the house.
> 
> - ToddJB


Those look like the holes my 357 mag Smith & Wesson makes


----------



## ToddJB

I doubt that's how Stanley put the mounting holes in their door hinges, but I've definitely been wrong before - just that one time - about Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't feel bad Todd. You're not the first one to think I'm a Jedi master porn star.


----------



## chrisstef

That is not the droid youre looking for.


----------



## 489tad

Awesome ^


----------



## jmartel

Starting another garage cleanup. Ignore the massive cluster F on the workbench. That's tomorrow's (and beyond) project. Finally have some room now that the wife's scooter is sold. Weird being back down to two bikes again.

Busted my old Victor vise a while ago, and replaced it with this larger Rock Island one that a friend gave me.


----------



## ToddJB

Love the rear swivel jaw on that RI. A nice little Rock Island was the first vise I ever restored.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And damn fine hinges they must be, with stamps like that on them!


----------



## HokieKen

If I was a porn star, Rock Island would be my name.


----------



## ToddJB

Cause you'd be the only dry thing for miles?


----------



## HokieKen

And cause when women get stuck on me, they spend all their time trying to find a way off.


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a personal problem….


----------



## 489tad

Ok I just got my first shot. Aside from the chips and nanotechnology running through my body , what again rolls out of my pants and when can I expect that to happen?


----------



## duckmilk

^ OK, I just got my colonoscopy today, don't ask me about my pants ;-P


----------



## theoldfart

^ so the end is in sight Duck? ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

^ It was for the Dr., not me  BTW, all is clean.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news


----------



## rad457

Trying to decide, got a line on a 1996 Unisaw, been more than pleased with my Delta Hybrid so do I really "need" the Unisaw or just want? The Unisaw 52" fence was a Hobby saw, been sitting in a garage for 5 or 6 years, the hybrid was new when I got it, upgraded the fence and miter running on 220v and has no problems.


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's no such thing as too much power! I have a Unisaw and the extra weight is very welcome.


----------



## DLK

I ordered simultaneously through amazon titebond medium CA glue, and titebond Instant Bond Accelerator. For some reason they are being shipped separately. I find it amusing that the accelerator will arrive a day after the glue. I thought it was suppose to speed up the process. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Need to screw around, big time?










Get a big time screwdriver!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think I've ever seen a two-handed screwdriver Smitty. That's some serious bizness!


----------



## bandit571

Big screwdriver..









Longer than the chisels…









Greenlee #442 closed up…and..









Extended…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I don t think I ve ever seen a two-handed screwdriver Smitty. That s some serious bizness!
> 
> - HokieKen


Not sure if M-F ever made ones that big, but Stanley (Hurwood) sure did! It's a beast, the Heft & Hubris of drivers…


----------



## HokieKen

I don't recall ever seeing one in MF catalogs or on Ebay over the years. I do have a couple of spares that I could make a custom handle for though


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have no doubt you do, and could!


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, the spice rack is done and management is happy.
The drawers were a stupid idea though, too small to hold anything useful, maybe I can put individual stock cubes in them (There is a cupboard door that opens in front so I was constrained on depth).


----------



## HokieKen

I see it has a hex under the ferrule too Smitty. If you grow a third arm, you can twist with two hands and use a wrench at the same time. Screws don't stand a chance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Well, the spice rack is done and management is happy.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Nice job, Mike!


----------



## HokieKen

That looks real nice Mike! Maybe you could convert the drawers to recipe card holders?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> That looks real nice Mike! Maybe you could convert the drawers to recipe card holders?
> 
> - HokieKen


Only for very short recipe's 
Although it might work for one of the bottom ones, I'll look into it, cheers.

They'll probably hold refil packs for the spices, so I'll pretend that's what they are designed for I reckon.

Cheers Smitty


----------



## HokieKen

Either way, they look mighty nice. If your wife is anything like mine, she'll find something to put in them ;-)


----------



## rad457

> That looks real nice Mike! Maybe you could convert the drawers to recipe card holders?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Only for very short recipe s
> Although it might work for one of the bottom ones, I ll look into it, cheers.
> 
> They ll probably hold refil packs for the spices, so I ll pretend that s what they are designed for I reckon.
> 
> Cheers Smitty
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Round these parts partner ya going need sumthing for toothpicks Come to think about it the only spice we need/use is Salt?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, do you remember the nice mahogany stair tread pieces you sent me years ago. They have just saved my butt on the mantle I'm restoring.










Just a little stain and finish to blend it in.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kitchen last week:










Kitchen tonight:


----------



## theoldfart

Your bookin' right along Smitty probably be done next week!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## miketo

You missed a spot.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks really nice, Kev.

Smitty is that your kitchen?


----------



## rad457

So which wall is going to be removed?


----------



## theoldfart

Started putting stain on the mahogany molding.










Since I don't have access to mahogany in big enough stock I'm using cherry 1/4" ply to cover the base. Down the road if I can get sufficient mahogany stock I'll strip off the ply and redo it.


----------



## 489tad

Nice work guys! I made a bird feeder. WaWaWaaaaaaaa.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I'm not going to lie smitty, it looked better before ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

^ a keen eye there!


----------



## HokieKen

What size stick of Mahogany you need Kev? I've a fair amount of the stuff kickin' around.


----------



## theoldfart

8 1/4 wide by 3/4" thick by 31" long. I need to resaw it to 1/4" thick veneer.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll see if I have any that wide but I'm pretty sure I do. If it's worth the shipping to ya, you're welcome to it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nevermind, sorry Kev. Widest Mahogany I have is 7-1/4"


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, close but no cee-gar. Thanks for checking.


----------



## rad457

Well I have some 8 1/2" wide but only 27" long, longer stuff all 7"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So which wall is going to be removed?
> 
> - Andre


The wall not in the pic. Determining if I need a laminate beam. And you know, it's been said, if you are bothered enough to ask the question, you likely already know the answer…


----------



## theoldfart

Andre, can you post a pic of the grain pattern ?


----------



## rad457

> Andre, can you post a pic of the grain pattern ?
> 
> - theoldfart


Same wood that I made my Saw till from, not sure when I can get into the shop?

LOL! just got home, forgot to press post?


----------



## rad457

Have 7 pieces, about 8 3/4" by 27" 5/8" to 3/4" thick


----------



## theoldfart

Andre thanks. Unfortunately the grain that was there was highly figured and I need to try and find some about the same. I appreciate the pics and once again thanks. I'll put up a pic of the old stuff tomorrow.


----------



## TerryDowning

Built my wife a little something for Mother's day.


----------



## rad457

Looked through the Wood Data base and couldn't find any examples of "figured" Mahogany


----------



## Lazyman

Google images will give you many examples of figured Mahogany. Quilted variety is often used in guitars.


----------



## terryR

Lovely work on display gents!

Saw till? Time for me to build a proper till! Lumber is scarce around here except red oak. yuck.


----------



## rad457

Duh! didn't think of google! Now I am curious as to what Kevin is looking for? Stuff I have is from a built in shelf 1950's era, every board is different, pretty sure some will look real purity when finished. LOL, may have to dig through the pile, was sure I had some bigger/longer pieces some where?


----------



## theoldfart

This is the only piece of six that I can salvage.


----------



## rad457

What is the actual size?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can check my same inventory for a wide piece!


----------



## rad457

Took a couple an ran them over the jointer then sprayed a little water on them to bring out the grain?


----------



## theoldfart

Andre, that looks quite nice.

This is what I'm doing.









There are two columns with damaged bases. All the pieces are 8" wide and I want to have a continuous grain wrap. So what I need is two pieces 8" wide by 29-30" long by 1/4" thick. Something that is at least a little over 5/8" thick will allow me to resaw to 1/4".

Currently I'm using 1/4" cherry plywood and I will stain to match but much prefer to get mahogany.

BTW a warning Andre. Crocs are verboten by the unspoken LJ code of conduct, I got called out a few times for my indiscretions!


----------



## theoldfart

And thanks to everyone for helping with my wood quest.


----------



## rad457

*BTW a warning Andre. Crocs are verboten by the unspoken LJ code of conduct, I got called out a few times for my indiscretions!*

Ahh, come on Man, I only ran out to take a Picture I think Fridge gave the okay to wear them?

I did find 3 more 8' boards but only 7" wide


----------



## theoldfart

Well if Fridge said it's ok then have at it. Can't argue with a fashionista!


----------



## theoldfart

The bases are stained, will put finish on Saturday.










Getting ready to clean up the top portion next.










Interesting thing is the curve section under the top portion is finished in hand tooled leather. No clue yet on how to preserve it. It's in great shape as far as I can tell. Thinking about contacting Don Willams at the Barn in White Run. He's done a lot of preservation work for the Smithsonian. You folks know him for his translation of Roubos books.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thinking about contacting Don Willams at the Barn in White Run. He's done a lot of preservation work for the Smithsonian.
> - theoldfart


That would be an excellent idea. I'm comfortable with leather, but on something like this a mess up would be disastrous.
I think the cherry on the base portion looks great. I'm doubt that anyone looking at this piece will even notice the cherry, their eyes will be on the top piece.


----------



## HokieKen

That's gorgeous Kev!

I ended up out west this week. Had a few days in Vegas. Gonna stay in Williams AZ tonight and see what I can find to eat and drink. Then drink some more. Then taking a train to tge Grand Canyon for a few days. Good stuff out here. I saw more boobs and Mary Jane in Vegas than I've seen since college.


----------



## miketo

> I saw more boobs and Mary Jane in Vegas than I've seen since college.
> 
> - HokieKen


Clearly I went to the wrong college.


----------



## ToddJB

There has been plenty of building talk going on here that I figure y'all are experts by now. Here's a question for you. My slab is flat right at the door, not sloping away. Boo, I know. When it rains more than just a drizzle I get wet concrete in the shop. The eve hangs over 6" or so, but the concrete sticks out 6 inches or so. What are some thoughts on addressing this effectively and easily?


----------



## ToddJB

There has been plenty of building talk going on here that I figure y'all are experts by now. Here's a question for you. My slab is flat right at the door, not sloping away. Boo, I know. When it rains more than just a drizzle I get wet concrete in the shop. The eve hangs over 12" from inside of the door, but the concrete sticks out 6 inches or so. What are some thoughts on addressing this effectively and easily?


----------



## duckmilk

> What are some thoughts on addressing this effectively and *easily*?
> 
> - ToddJB


I wish you hadn't added that word "easily" lol.

Put one of those water-stopping adhesive strips on the floor directly under the door.

Add a small porch roof over the top of the door.

Grind a slight bevel on the concrete to drain the water away from the door.


----------



## 489tad

Todd, I had a neighbor that cut his driveway and installed a long drain. The cheap easy way that's guaranteed to cause problems down the road would be to drill weep holes.


----------



## Mosquito

I have nothing more to add to the list Duck had, as those were my 3 initial thoughts as well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Todd. Duck has the right solutions. I would bush hammer some slope and then smooth it out with a diamond wheel on a grinder. Typical solution in the tile trade with out of level concrete.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cup wheel.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW4774-Double-Row-Diamond-Cup-Grinding-Wheel/dp/B003XXE0RA


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, thanks, those are generally what I had thought too, but they do not fall in the easy catagory. Ha!

I had thought about some sort of strip on the floor, but didn't think that would hold up to the test of time.

Sloping makes sense, but ugh!

Paul, you mean manually chip away at a slope? Then use that wheel? I'm nervous about taking a hammer to my 2 year old expensive slab!


----------



## bigblockyeti

A compressible water dam gasket on the floor that's designed to be driven over an pop right back up might be a good start. I've seen them advertised before but have no idea what their proper name might be. I've seen your shop, I'm guessing it might need to be peeled out of the way for moving in some heavy old arn that takes two pallet jacks just to pick up.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> What are some thoughts on addressing this effectively and easily? - ToddJB


Easy? Effective? 
Hire a contractor to fix it!!!

Haha, Hehe, HoHo, 

+1 Duck's list.

Take a close look the seal on bottom of door?
Might help to use a wider bottom plate, with wider seal strip (or double seal), that creates a sloped drip edge just off the concrete edge. Ask your metal barn builder for a hurricane proof door seal.

Of course any solution to redirect water (new seal, grinding concrete, porch), requires that gravel is sloped away from door, and/or you have buried a 4" perforated drain pipe in front of the opening, covered with crush rock; to help torrential rains drain away from door quickly. Puddles outside will always come inside.

BTW - Instead of small porch over door, go big. 
Could build a nice car port in front of the building. Grade concrete slab to run water towards sides. Match your shop roof height and you get extra wood storage in rafters too. :-(0)

Sorry, love to help other's spend money I don't have. 

Best Luck.


----------



## DanKrager

I had a shop door that didn't keep rain out and the floor was actually sloped in towards a wash pit. Eventually I put a 6" aluminum flashing across the bottom of the door on the outside that extended outward far enough to cover the exposed concrete and sealed it to the outside surface of the door. It didn't interfere with the opening and closing of the door, but it almost completely eliminated the leakage under the door by shunting the rain over the edge of the concrete.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, thanks, those are generally what I had thought too, but they do not fall in the easy catagory. Ha!
> 
> I had thought about some sort of strip on the floor, but didn t think that would hold up to the test of time.
> 
> Sloping makes sense, but ugh!
> 
> Paul, you mean manually chip away at a slope? Then use that wheel? I m nervous about taking a hammer to my 2 year old expensive slab!
> 
> - ToddJB


Garage door water barrier

I read some of the reviews on the cup wheel grinder, one guy said for a small area, some of the cheaper ones do just as well. It doesn't seem too hard to do, but is noisy and dusty, eye protection is also needed.


----------



## rad457

Hey my younger Brother can do that for you and even grind, polish and epoxy coat the floor! His travel allowance may be painful though, Can-Am Coatings Oahu Hawaii.


----------



## DLK

What I have done and do for the shop floor in a garage is (1) A layer of plastic as a moisture barrier. (2) A layer of 1.5 inch foam board with a border of pressure treated across the front opening leaving a gap to allow the door to close. No sleepers. (3) two layers of plywood (1/2 inch say) the top layer overlaps the seams of the bottom. The two layers are screwed together. I do this to insulate the floor from cold and moisture and make it comfortable to stand on.


----------



## bandit571

NOW we understand why I always poured a sloped apron in front of garage door openings…usually with a 1/4" fall AWAY from the opening. Apron would be least as thick as the slab, and rebars used to tie the apron to the floor….

Would also be nice IF there was an overhang out over the apron….for those that don't have door-openers….At least you can stay a bit drier, while fumbling with the keys…


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, dudes. I'll see what I can make happen!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## jmartel

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## miketo

Better a late Cinco de Mayo than never. Enjoy your vacation, Jmart!


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - an awning with counter flashing. Or a ghetto fix is a split pool noodle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pool noodle! Yes!

In the meantime, demo continues in the kitchen. First, prepare temp wall.



















Then, cut and push!










Lam beams going in tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

You can use what's left of the pool noodle for the shop crapper too Tood.


----------



## DanKrager

I don't see a thread on LJ about hollow augers and taper cutters for hand brace, so I'll ask here.

I have a really nice EC Stearns hollow auger for cutting tenons on stretchers and rails etc. It came complete and sharp and it has an internal guide bushing that I've never seen the like before. It is slightly tapered to fit securely in the frame just short of 1/2 way up, and the inside diameter of this one is 1". It is perfectly made either in production or a skilled machinist. So the question is: were guide bushings an option on these hollow augers? 
Has anyone ever seen one on other augers?



















The other question is about blade orientation in the taper cutter used before the hollow auger. I got mine with bevel down in the holder but it didn't cut…rode the back of the heel of bevel. So I resharpened to 30° and same thing only less. Went to 25° and almost got it, but being in a hurry and not wanting to lose too much blade, I just flipped it over and used it bevel up. Cut really rough on oak. What orientation is proper? BU or BD?

DanK


----------



## DLK

I have an A.A. Woods and sons hollow auger and the blade is mounted bevel up. Mine works by paring across end grain and thus I needed to have it very sharp and finely set. I assume the E.C. Stearns operates the same. An angle of 25° (like that of a paring chisel) should be good. It will take some study and effort on your part to dial it in. Here is a picture of the bottom of my A.A. woods. Don't forget to first chamfer or point the end of the dowel you are putting a tenon on


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beams are in.


----------



## duckmilk

Well done Smitty.

Doesn't Kev have a dowel maker? I would thing the blade orientation would be the same in principle to a tenon cutter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Duck.

Not a straight blade on the 77. And Dan has one of those one.


----------



## KentInOttawa

DanK - I've never seen a guide bushing on any hollow augers that I've seen.


> I have an A.A. Woods and sons hollow auger and the blade is mounted bevel up. Mine works by paring across end grain and thus I needed to have it very sharp and finely set. I assume the E.C. Stearns operates the same. An angle of 25° (like that of a paring chisel) should be good.  It will take some study and effort on your part to dial it in. Here is a picture of the bottom of my A.A. woods. Don t forget to first chamfer or point the end of the dowel you are putting a tenon on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof


I also have an A.A. Woods. For the life of me I cannot seem to get it to cut properly (again). Here's a picture of how it was set up when I got it. Notice how the 2 screws were mounted on mine when I got it. I tried it out like that but it was a pretty messy cut.










After sharpening the blade, it was ever-so-slightly shorter, but that was enough to allow the second screw to drop into the slot when the blade was advanced instead of holding the cutter below the base like it was before. Now it jams and clogs up almost immediately. I need to get/make a new, longer cutter.


----------



## theoldfart

You do not want the tip of the cutter pointed but rather rounded. I'll pull out mine and post a pic tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Poo noodle… Check. I ordered that door seal duck suggested. Quick and cheap, we'll see if that works and how long it holds up. If it doesn't fit the bill, I'll take additional steps. But might as well give it a try before putting in the extra leg work.

Smitty, that beam set up is great. Well done.

Also, picked up my retirement today.










41 sheets of 5/8 OSB - $2 a sheet.

Current HD price is $57 per sheet.

Ha. I'm elated. They are used. So some screw holes and some swollen or knicked corners, but I've bought worse from the big box brand new.

I got enough to finish the wood shop and take a big dent out of the other areas of the shop.


----------



## DLK

*Kent* take a good look at the cutter on mine. Note as kevin says you don't want the cutter pointed. Also you don't want to to jut out into the tennon you are trying to cut. You have yours advanced way too far.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks for that info, guys. I'll give it a whirl (pun intended) in a week or two after I complete some of the higher-priority tasks on my plate. (In my own defence, I just replicated what was on the beast when I got it).


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dang Tood, $2/sheet is an awesome deal! Every time I see wood that hasn't been completely destroyed for sale on CL or FB, it's gone immediately. On the plus side, my Wood-mizer is shipping from Indiana today and I've got a few dead standing pines that aren't completely bug infested ready to be cut up. The only good deal I've gotten lately was a cheap Rockwell Model 14 bandsaw.


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Smitty.

Nice get Todd.

That'll be sweet Yeti!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent buy, Todd. And thx, kenny and todd! Tough to do as a solo act, but Pop is no longer up for such projects.


----------



## bandit571

Beadwork is done, I think..









Bottom edges of the aprons, outside corners on the legs…









Getting ready to chop a few mortises…..


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, looking at the again, was there a built-in or something what was deleted before, as well? To the right of the door there is another rectangular patch or newer 2×4s, but it looks too short for a doorway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There was a built in to the right, and a chimney in the middle. Those I removed in 1992. Third mod to that wall for me!


----------



## DanKrager

My teononer works very well, clean and fast.

It's the taper (dowel pointer) that I was asking about BU or BD. It's very sharp, but cuts ragged on oak bevel away from wood. Rides the heel at 25° bevel towards the wood.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Somehow I went from spending almost a year tracking down a Record 041 or an LN 041, to ending up with one of each within a week… oops?


----------



## HokieKen

Don't even think about pawning one of em off on me Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

lol it's what happens when I don't get shop time, I do more shopping… 
I'll just cover up the "record" with "Millers Falls" and you'll be in ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Can't fool me. Millers Falls never made a shoulder plane ;-p


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have the same problem between producing or aquiring, there's no in between. I bought a Rockwell Model 14 bandsaw because the price was too good to pass up and yesterday I bought a 24'x24" LVL and ripped it into three to make a beam for the shed mezzanine. Earlier this week I picked up a couple monsterous magnolia trees for a too good to be true price and almost killed myself putting them in, alone. Retirement for me is probably still a long ways off but if I'm always toggling between making money or spending it (sometimes fast) I might never be able to just for the sake of keeping myself too busy to shop.


----------



## HokieKen

I have no idea what makes the sensor wires on my truck so GD tasty to fuggin squirrels but I'm 3 notches past pissed. I'm taking off work until I've successfully squeezed the head off every one of the little bastards in a two mile radius with my bare hands.


----------



## Lazyman

We had a squirrel chew a bunch of wires in a harness of my daughter's Nissan. The first clue was the cruise control wouldn't work and then it threw a code that said the emission system couldn't regulate the speed. PITA. One nested in a soffit and raised a litter and chewed on a wire conduit when it got board. I "relocated" at least a dozen squirrels over the next few months after that using a Havahart trap (can't shoot the shotgun in the city). They love sunflower seeds as bait, BTW. I must have cleaned out the whole neighborhood because I barely see any of the tree rats now.


----------



## HokieKen

I may have jumped the gun a bit… A few weeks ago, my CEL came on and there was noticable loss of power. After scanning and researching the codes, I was convinced my timing belt tensioner was bent. I wasn't tackling that at home so I took it to a mechanic prepared to lay out $2k. He called me later that day and said it was ready and I owed him $75. I peed a little bit. He said when he was digging into it he found two cam arm position sensor wires that had been chewed through by "something" and replaced them and all was well.

So last night, my truck went into limp mode and the CEL came back on. I just assumed it was the same problem because it presented the same way and other than an O2 sensor, it's the only problem I've ever had with this truck. So I took a quick look and couldn't see any chewed wires but it was dark and I didn't feel like crawling under and removing all the covers to look underneath. So I just unplugged all the sensors and plugged them back in, disconnected the battery to reset it and tried again. Limp mode and CEL came back right away. So I was going to take it to the mechanic today.

When I woke up this morning I thought "why the hell didn't you scan for codes last night?" So I did and there was an old "throttle body stuck open" code and a current "throttle body stuck closed" code. So I did a quick google and it's a pretty common issue with this truck/motor. So I ordered a throttle body this morning. And will see if that fixes it. Unfortunately there wasn't one to be found in town so I ordered from Amazon and it won't be here until next week. Guess I'll just have to ride the motorcycle until then. And I guess I'll have to spend some time in the shop this weekend since I won't be able to go get the load of mulch I was planning on spreading. Dang ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> We had a squirrel chew a bunch of wires in a harness of my daughter s Nissan. The first clue was the cruise control wouldn t work and then it threw a code that said the emission system couldn t regulate the speed. PITA. One nested in a soffit and raised a litter and chewed on a wire conduit when it got board. I "relocated" at least a dozen squirrels over the next few months after that *using a Havahart trap (can t shoot the shotgun in the city)*. They love sunflower seeds as bait, BTW. I must have cleaned out the whole neighborhood because I barely see any of the tree rats now.
> 
> - Lazyman


This is my at-home squirrel eliminator. It's a hoot and will drop a tree rat in a heartbeat


----------



## Bearcontrare

Agreeing with the previous posts regarding hollow augers or tenon cutters. I have two. One is adjustable to any size up to an inch, the other has predetermined sizes up to an inch.
Couldn't get the adjustable one to cut worth a damn until I figured out the blade goes in bevel UP, and it has be set back a bit to make a nicer cut.
Once you get these adjustments made, you can do all kinds of things with it. I have even made a few bench dogs when I needed extras with mine.


----------



## HokieKen

Got some new kicks. Figured y'all would want to see em.


----------



## theoldfart

Snazzy, in a sleazy way of course!


----------



## Mosquito

oh hell yeah, camo, velcro, AND crocs…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny, do you have the 5.4L or newer 5.0L engine? The 5.4L does have some cam chain issues but they don't usually manifest until 150K - 180K miles. For the 5 months we lived at my parents trying to build a house and ultimately buying, tree rats chewed on everything except my truck. It was full on war, I have a .177 GAMO for now but when in the wood, 12ga and #8 shot worked very well, at under 15' it would turn them inside out.


----------



## HokieKen

I have the 3.5L turbo Ecoboost Yeti. I'm about to filp 100k on it but the bent tensioners manifested pretty early on with the '12-'14 F150s with that motor. Usually around 40k. So I'm hopeful I dodged that bullet..

I never had much fun using a scattergun on squirrels. Even in the woods, I prefer my .22. Longer range and more of a challenge. But if I were leaning more to genocide instead of something to fry and make gravy with, 12 ga it is


----------



## miketo

Cool shoes, Ken. But why did you put lumpy bread dough in them?


----------



## rad457

LOL! usually don't hunt squirrels, when we were in the country they were the Cats domain
Did hunt gophers, usually with a Bow, sometimes took the 357 Mag, for a little extra entertainment!
Last truck had the 5.0L, great motor but wrong set up for pulling the trailer, new truck has the 3.5L Eco boost, was fooling around the other day and put it into sport mode and scared the crap out of me, must be getting old?


----------



## Lazyman

I have to find room in my shop for a few things I picked up at an estate sale today. Everything here for $100. When she quoted $15 for the Incra 3000 Miter gauge, I almost threw the money at her so I could get out before she looked up what they go for. The Stanley 92 was $5-I guess because it is smaller than the $10 #5, the $9 #4 and the $5 block plane on its left.










Oh Yeah and I picked up an old froe for $2 yesterday. 









A rare good weekend for old tool hunting.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Ahh, you suck, I got a plumb bob for £5


----------



## bandit571

$5 for a Type 11 No. 3….today..









After a short rehab…

another $3 was for..









These 3 items…...the plane came home a bit….messy









Offer was $5…..when they took it, I was out of there…..


----------



## HokieKen

> oh hell yeah, camo, velcro, AND crocs…
> 
> - Mosquito


Yep, that's 6 lbs of sexy in a 5 lb bag!



> Cool shoes, Ken. But why did you put lumpy bread dough in them?
> 
> - Mike


That's what croc's eat Mike!


----------



## HokieKen

> I have to find room in my shop for a few things I picked up at an estate sale today. Everything here for $100. When she quoted $15 for the Incra 3000 Miter gauge, I almost threw the money at her so I could get out before she looked up what they go for. The Stanley 92 was $5-I guess because it is smaller than the $10 #5, the $9 #4 and the $5 block plane on its left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah and I picked up an old froe for $2 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare good weekend for old tool hunting.
> 
> - Lazyman


You S U C K


----------



## bigblockyeti

The beginning of my Saturday









The end of my Saturday









I put it together largely on the floor despite recommendation against doing so and I'm feeling it today. The head carriage wasn't nearly as factory assembled as I suspected it would be but it was packaged very compactly for everything that is included. I thought it was supposed to weigh around 800-900lb. but I'm suspecting it might be closer to 1100lb. I had little help (more teaching than actually assistance) and I sure could have used it man handling the saw head alone at close to 200lb. and very awkward to grab. I might get it fired up later today or I might just relax.


----------



## Lazyman

In your garage? Isn't that like building a boat in your basement?


----------



## HokieKen

Suhhhweeettt Yeti!

The guy who owns the lot that adjoins mine on the back dropped by yesterday to see if I'd be interested in buying the portion of his property that is behind mine. Which I had been pestering the previous owner about for years 

But, there are 4 huge Walnuts on that property. Coincidence or serendipity? ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Have you guys seen the new electric F150? I like it. Could easily see it being useful for what I do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Have you guys seen the new electric F150? I like it. Could easily see it being useful for what I do.
> 
> - jmartel


Not buying it and saving the $75-105K is being very useful for what I do.

Building the mill on the garage is like building a boat in the basement, if you have too much crap crammed into your basement.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My weekend:









Mighty Missouri River. We didn't plan on it being 28 degrees, but still managed a few trout.


----------



## jmartel

> Have you guys seen the new electric F150? I like it. Could easily see it being useful for what I do.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Not buying it and saving the $75-105K is being very useful for what I do.
> 
> Building the mill on the garage is like building a boat in the basement, if you have too much crap crammed into your basement.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Base starts at $40k before electric vehicle tax credit.


----------



## bandit571

Father Murphy was still hanging around in the shop….went to size the top of the table….was too narrow…had to glue on a 3-1/2" wide strip…









Strips will be for Bread board ends….once the glue is cured. Corner blocks did get installed..









Glue and screws. Parts for the drawer has been rough sized….methinks it is time for at least one of those…









Although…









Haven't seen any in my fridge…


----------



## theoldfart

I will be looking at that electric 150.

And I hope the Found On the Road Dead moniker is no longer true!


----------



## bandit571

Fix Or Repair Daily?


----------



## theoldfart

That'll work too Bandit!


----------



## Mosquito

F'ed On Race Day?

F'ed Over Rebuilt Dodge?

Poor ford…


----------



## rad457

> Have you guys seen the new electric F150? I like it. Could easily see it being useful for what I do.
> 
> - jmartel


Well, from what I have been reading I can hope to get 120 miles on a full charge pulling the trailer? So I'm a think a big pass really no complaints about my 3.5L eco-boost


----------



## CL810

Fastest On Race Day


----------



## ToddJB

> Have you guys seen the new electric F150? I like it. Could easily see it being useful for what I do.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Well, from what I have been reading I can hope to get 120 miles on a full charge pulling the trailer? So I m a think a big pass really no complaints about my 3.5L eco-boost
> 
> - Andre


This has been my concern, too, with an electric truck. I'm open to the idea, and confident they will get there with the tech, but it's not there enough for me yet. I don't move across country with a shop every week, but when I think about that, let alone the things I do on a monthly basis with my truck, it's just not practical--- yet. They'll get there.

Congrats Yeti!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm also concerned about what speed the range is calculate at. In a 70mph speed limit area around here range wouldn't matter as I'd be pushed off the road at anything under ~77mph by any semi truck within 2 miles of getting on any interstate. While the $40K aledged starting price is attractive, what you'll find on the lot without having to order it could be just a little more. With the current chip shortage, as they trickle in, Ford is putting them in the highest profit margin vehicles first. My cousin had his car totaled by someone not paying attention and knew what he wanted in an XLT F-150, lead time was between ridiculous and completely unknown. All they had on the lot was King Ranch ($$$$), Platinum ($$$$$) and Limited ($$$$$$) trim levels so instead of shopping between $38K and $45K he was shopping between $58K and $80K so he's in a King Ranch at just a bit under $65K, for a Ford 1/2 ton pickup truck.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I have no doubt that EV technology will perfectly viable for most folks in the very near future. But it just isn't there yet and I'm definitely not an early adopter in that price range. The tech is developing quickly though and I feel sure that electric vehicles will be dominant in my lifetime. But if I do need a new truck in the next 5 years, I'm pretty sure it'll be another gas guzzler. If I can squeeze another 8-10 out of this truck though, who knows?


----------



## Mosquito

Current charging infrastructure isn't all that conducive to a full sized truck pulling a trailer either, for the most part


----------



## rad457

> Current charging infrastructure isn't all that conducive to a full sized truck pulling a trailer either, for the most part
> 
> - Mosquito


Maybe haul a portable charging station with you too the campground and decide A.C. or make the trip home? 
I am getting a little soft, like my A.C. an full service, whats the use of having a shower an toilet if ya can't use them


----------



## HokieKen

> Current charging infrastructure isn t all that conducive to a full sized truck pulling a trailer either, for the most part
> 
> - Mosquito


No, the infrastructure has a long ways to go. And private companies won't be investing in providing the infrastructure until the market share of EVs is much larger. And people won't buy EVs until their confident that the infrastructure is there. It's gonna be a catch 22 and eventually, the government is going to end up providing incentives to companies to develop the infrastructure side. Which makes the capitalist in me grimace but I can't say I see any other way it's gonna happen…


----------



## CL810

Will the Fords be compatible with the Tesla charging stations?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure if they are at present Andy. But at some stage, and a very soon one, the charging standards and interfaces will have to be standardized and regulated. Otherwise there is little hope of the market shifting that way.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe you could get a diesel generator large enough to maintain charge indefinitely in the back of the truck… then you'd just have to quickly fill the generator with fuel every few hours

Wait a minute…


----------



## ToddJB

I buy vehicles that are typically in the 7-10 year old range in cash and drive them for another 7-10 years. I'm at 2 years in my 07 Tundra. So if it holds up I'll likely be in the market around around 2026-30. And will be looking at something made around 2020-23. So that gives me 20ish year before I'm looking at EV. Though I am super interested in seeing the resale value of older EV cars. I have a lot of concern over the life span of batteries. Likely replacements will become more readily available.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, batteries going bad is my biggest concern over EVs too. You can limp an ailed gas engine along for quite a while, but if your battery only holds 80 miles worth of charge anymore, you're sort of screwed


----------



## HokieKen

Don't forget the cost of the batteries either. The batteries are going to have to improve in terms of longevity. capacity, physical size/weight and also be a lot cheaper to manufacture before they're an accepted alternative to burning gas.

And if you're looking at it from an environmental POV, making lithium ion batteries is not a green process. By some accounts, the emissions from manufacturing the batteries is worse than everyone just sticking with CE vehicles. Nevermind that you have to find a source of energy to make electricity that doesn't burn fossil fuels. Cause we're gonna use a helluva lot more electricity in this country when everybody is charging their car. If we quit burning gasoline in our cars but double down on coal and natural gas in our power plants, we haven't made much progress.

Like I said, I think it's viable technology but there's a long ways to go before it's practical.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Maybe you could get a diesel generator large enough to maintain charge indefinitely in the back of the truck… then you d just have to quickly fill the generator with fuel every few hours


Sorta sounds like a diesel electric locomototive. I'm going to start working on a patent for a diesel generator that can be skid mounted or its own trailer specifically for charging EVs when in motion. I don't really want to manufacture the product, I just want to be paid royalties on the patent for when others do.


----------



## HokieKen

So your EV would be like a CEV with a REALLY big alternator Yeti? ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> Maybe you could get a diesel generator large enough to maintain charge indefinitely in the back of the truck… then you d just have to quickly fill the generator with fuel every few hours
> 
> Sorta sounds like a diesel electric locomototive. I m going to start working on a patent for a diesel generator that can be skid mounted or its own trailer specifically for charging EVs when in motion. I don t really want to manufacture the product, I just want to be paid royalties on the patent for when others do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


They have those on ships too. It is actually more efficient on fuel that way.

If you are hauling 10k lbs for a long time then sure it doesn't make much sense. But for a lot of people that don't go more than 50-60 miles a day it would work well. Batteries cost a lot, but you save on oil changes, gas, maintenance, etc. so it's not as big of a huge cost hit as it would seem.

Seems like for contractors and job site trucks it's a no brainier. I'm certainly not in the market currently but I can definitely see a big use case for it.


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe you could get a diesel generator large enough to maintain charge indefinitely in the back of the truck… then you d just have to quickly fill the generator with fuel every few hours
> 
> Sorta sounds like a diesel electric locomototive. I m going to start working on a patent for a diesel generator that can be skid mounted or its own trailer specifically for charging EVs when in motion. I don t really want to manufacture the product, I just want to be paid royalties on the patent for when others do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> They have those on ships too. It is actually more efficient on fuel that way.
> 
> - jmartel


And those don't require the large expensive battery for the electric motor. My wife's horse trailer weighs about 9K empty.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

All this talk about electric trucks makes me chuckle. 

They have been long time coming. 
Worked on development team for the electronic charging modules on first electric truck prototypes in 1998/99 for one of the Big 3 in US. To bad patents are expired now. Allison patented first dual purpose transmission/generator that could handle HD truck torque of 500ftlbs required for durable towing or local delivery trucks back then too. 
The prototype 1/4 ton 4 wheel drive 0-60pmh times where similar to foreign sport car, when you didn't care about battery longevity. Needed new tires and new battery pack every couple weeks, but we had so much fun. 

The only thing that stopped introduction 20 years ago was price. Not enough people would pay double premium vehicle price ($100K) for electric truck, to justify committing a HV production line. The aftermarket outfitter profits raised the selling price to $120K+. And it still only had 100-150 mile range when used like a real truck. In order to keep the EV gubermint tax credits, that vehicle development effort was converted into an hybrid model and sold as option for a couple model years. Was fun while it lasted.

The trucks may be cheaper today thanks to reductions in battery cost, and lower cost electronics; but kilowatts required to haul stuff is still a lot of power.

What a chuckle? 
Picture 2 engineers putting 2000lbs of bricks into model year 1999 Pruis test vehicle, and try to accelerate into freeway traffic. Want 350mi range in Pruis full of bricks? fugetaboutit without a adding another entire battery pack. And when battery runs out, little hybrid engine didn't have HP to go over 15mph full of bricks. People would point and laugh viciously when they drove past us when batteries died. Didin't matter when EV system was installed in truck, people passing by E-truck were still cruel. 
Electric trucks? BTDTGTTS


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm not against EVs at all, in fact I'm looking forward to whatever technology is going to allow 700 mile range and 4 minute recharge to full. Lithium ion batteries aren't it. The grid can't support the charging burden of replacing ICE powered vehicles with electric while moving the same mass at the same speed for the same distances. The motors and controllers are there, the storage medium is not.


----------



## HokieKen

Spot on Yeti. I'm camping next door.


----------



## miketo

CaptainKlutz: Back in the day, our high school offered Auto Shop. It was incredible what highly-motivated teen boys could come up with in terms of mods. So I'm thinking take that Prius, get a bunch of teen boys and a maker lab, and let 'em loose. Bet you'd have something patentable in six months.


----------



## HokieKen

In my experience with teenage boys and cars, you'd probably get an idea for how to put an obnoxiously loud muffler on a car with no exhaust.


----------



## jmartel

Just do what Ford does and play a fake engine noise through the speakers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Given enough of a budget, a bunch of teenage boys could come up with a sloppier version of this:


----------



## CL810

That must be how Tesla came up with the fart app.



> ….. It was incredible what highly-motivated teen boys could come up with in terms of mods. So I m thinking take that Prius, get a bunch of teen boys and a maker lab, and let em loose……
> 
> - Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> Just do what Ford does and play a fake engine noise through the speakers.
> 
> - jmartel


That'll never work. You have to pair your unmuffled muffler with obnoxious rap music. That way all the people around you at the stoplight can choose which one makes them want to drag you out into the street and fix your lips to the tailpipe with a hose clamp.


----------



## Lazyman

> Just do what Ford does and play a fake engine noise through the speakers.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> That'll never work. You have to pair your unmuffled muffler with obnoxious rap music. That way all the people around you at the stoplight can *race to drag you out into the street and fix your lips to the tailpipe with a hose clamp*.
> 
> - HokieKen


A new definition of drag racing. ( I fixed it for you a little)


----------



## miketo

I never understood the desireability of having kicker boxes and uber-loud music that would wake an entire subdivision. When I was in high school, my friends and I were doing everything we could not to attract attention. It would have been very difficult to explain our creative extracurricular activities to the gendarmerie.

Somewhat off topic: Here in the PNW there is a crying need for Prius repair shops. Seems the ones here all have nonworking turn signals and poor-to-nonexistant acceleration.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Here in the PNW there is a crying need for Prius repair shops. Seems the ones here all have nonworking turn signals and poor-to-nonexistant acceleration.
> 
> - Mike


Those are fuel saving features!

I'm working on make this mill, that I've finally gotten assembled and roughly dialed in, mobile. Not haul all over the eastern seaboard, just to be pulled into place at <5mph>ll ultimately be out ~$70K and have a bit more of a mill than I first started shopping for.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I never understood the desireability of having kicker boxes and uber-loud music that would wake an entire subdivision. When I was in high school, my friends and I were doing everything we could not to attract attention. It would have been very difficult to explain our creative extracurricular activities to the gendarmerie.
> 
> - Mike


IMO, this all started when fuel prices went up and all the crap bolted on engines to make them more efficient became too complex for the grass-roots rodders to make any real performance gains within their budgets. If you just gotta stick out, y'all gonna find a way somehow. Of course, that has been taken to the extreme just like pretty much everything else.


----------



## bandit571

Visited by the Shop Kitten..









Checking up on my dovetailed corners…...and later..









When I was checking the fit of the assembled drawer….put in a photo-bomb nap….


----------



## bandit571

Father Murphy was still hanging around…..seems he knocked a box over onto the shop floor..









The Stanley #45 that WAS inside the box..was busy at the time…









It was ploughing dados….left grooves for the other #45 to take care of…









And, it didn't care very much for working in that Ash…..the sides were Pine, seemed to like that..









Toes have cramps in them…brought the kitten upstairs…..About time for a Tonic & Gin?


----------



## jmartel

I get my power kicks these days by trying to sell customers on putting v12's in their boats instead of v8's.

https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/engines/outboard/verado/verado-600hp/

There's a couple boats that will be going to Florida that will have 3 of these on the back each most likely. Need lots of speed to go after drug runners. Should be good for 75-78mph in a 41' boat which is pretty healthy I'd say.

What's interesting is that by going to 3 of those vs 4 350hp engines, you pay about $80k more upfront, but end up saving money in the end in reduced maintenance and fuel costs since they are actually more efficient. And it's even faster to boot.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is anyone running stern drives like a Merc dry sump 6 or similar with a whole bunch of power in front of it to really get going fast?


----------



## jmartel

> Is anyone running stern drives like a Merc dry sump 6 or similar with a whole bunch of power in front of it to really get going fast?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Generally speaking the people who buy our boats go for maneuverability vs overall top speed, so we don't do too many stern or surface drives. The new inboard boat I'm working on now will be able to be configured with Volvo IPS drives. But probably 90% are outboards and the rest are inboards with water jets.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been puttering away on a plane till of sorts so that I have a place to keep them off my workbench. I've been using this as a way to practice and refine my hand tool skills. As I get energy and focus, I do a little bit and then I rest until I'm ready for some more. Repeat as required…










So today I was checking my refinements to a bridle joint when I first noticed this.



















Do you see what I did there? Doh!


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody who says they've never done something similar is lying Kent ;-)


----------



## bandit571

3…2…1…Oooops…hate when that happens….Father Murphy has been a very busy Lad…..
Battle Scars from the guy..









Hopefully, Old Murphy looked worse….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Finally got everything leveled up and running.

The inaugural log.









Cherry bacon.









A walnut crotch I've had for a while harvested from grandma's golf course shortly before everything was leveled for industrial development.

















































I knew there was some neat looking grain in there's but this I wasn't expecting. Hosing the dust off and taking pics while wet had me feeling like Matt Cremona.


----------



## jmartel

I like your crotch, yeti.


----------



## HokieKen

> I like your crotch, yeti.
> 
> - jmartel


Ditto. Thanks for hosing it off before you took the pics too.


----------



## ToddJB

YayYeti!


----------



## ToddJB

I'll give it a look. Thanks!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks like everything you'd need. The only other thing I can think of is possibly an antenna adapter as sometimes the OEM is different from the aftermarket. I suspect whom ever is selling the head unit should be able to tell you if you need something else or if the Toyota antenna cable will plug right in.

That head unit look nice and the price is very attractive. If it works out well for you, I may consider the same for my truck as I really need bluetooth just for answering calls. It has nothing but a pretty bare bones radio/CD player and something a little more comprehensive would be a welcome addition.


----------



## HokieKen

What Yeti said about the antenna adapter. Only other thing I would caution is to check into any possible software issues with swapping it out. I looked briefly into swapping the head unit in my truck and found that it was such a huge PITA due to software issues that I gave up on the idea in short order. Probably not an issue with '07 but I'd still make sure.


----------



## ToddJB

Word. Thanks dudes.

Also, got this installed. We'll see if it holds water.










Might be checking out a surface grinder tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang. Yeti has a lumber mill. If Todd gets a surface grinder, I may have to move a bit further south. Y'all got cool toys down there.

FWIW Todd, also make sure the SG holds water ;-p


----------



## bigblockyeti

A little something for Mos, or anyone else near Minneapolis. Hard to beat a free mortiser!
https://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=225406


----------



## Mosquito

ha, I was eyeballing that this morning in my OWWM rounds… It is quite tempting, but I don't know where I'd put it… And I wouldn't want to make my Barnes jealous… or the drill press mount one that I've never used lol

Though that said, I tried to buy a non-motorized Parks style model off a guy a few years ago, but he backed out before we met.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's free, you must hoard!


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## HokieKen

You glorious bastard.


----------



## ToddJB

Little anxious. Not sure a VFD will work in this application since it has multiple motors. Going to take some figuring.


----------



## HokieKen

You'll need a VFD for each motor Todd. You can run multiple motors of some VFDs but only one at a time. At least that's my best understanding.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I'm still not sure it's that simple. There is some crazy switching that goes on before the motor, which is a no no for VFDs. I've got some research to do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Very cool! Other than the spindle motor what else is being run?
In my experience, you can run two motors off a single VFD but they need to be the same size. At a recycling plant I was maintaining, we had a pair of vibrator motors (cue Kenny) each with around 120lb of counter weight and they rotated in opposing but synchronized direction for the application. They would self synchronize due to the dynamics at work and usually did so quickly but the VFD didn't sound too happy in the couple seconds before they synched. If for some reason they didn't synch quickly, the drive would fault and we'd have to wait until they stopped to try again.


----------



## HokieKen

Only two vibrators Yeti? What did the other guys use?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Shovels


----------



## ToddJB

The automatic table action, yeti. Like a large powerfeed for x and y


----------



## HokieKen

How much X/Y travel does that bad boy have Todd? Get a mag chuck in the deal?


----------



## ToddJB

6×18. Yeah, mag chuck included. Had to sweet talk him into an arbor and wheel though. So I need to figure out the wiring, get all the proper oils and grease figured out, and get a dressing tool, and it's ready to rock.


----------



## HokieKen

Let me have a peek at home this evening. I might have an extra diamond dressing tool and block I can spare.


----------



## Mosquito

Totally forgot about the Laguna price hike that was starting in June… was looking to get a bandsaw (frustrated trying to find a bigger vintage machine for a fair price around here). Finally got to the point where things settled down enough to actually do it, and it's $500 (25%) more than it was before. Ouch, now I start looking at more options again. Oops


----------



## CL810

Which one were you looking at Mos? 14bx? It's worth waiting until their next sale. Find a local dealer and save the shipping cost.


----------



## Mosquito

I was looking at the 18BX. My local dealers show as Rockler, Acme, and Woodcraft, all of which have them as either direct ship (Woodcraft and Rockler) or not available at the store (Acme). They're basically all $99 shipping, whether they call it "flat shipping fee" or "Free shipping, additional $99 handling fee", etc, which I'm not too worried about.

I might have to start looking to see if there are any non-listed dealers around. Or find the right people to talk to so I can ask if they can get it in the store free instead of sending to me for $99. So far when I called in to Rockler and Acme they said they couldn't. Either way, the extra $500 kind of kills that idea anyway, sale or not, unless the sale brings it back to the pre-price hike range. Oh well, I wasn't sure I was sold on the ceramic guides anyway, so maybe it's for the better. Guess I'll just keep making do.

Plus then I don't need to figure out which bandsaws I sell lol


----------



## CL810

You can always hope something shows up on their Outlet page.


----------



## HokieKen

Have Todd find you a bandsaw Mos. He manages to pull stupid deals out of his butt repeatedly. Of course he hasn't said what he paid for that surface grinder. Maybe he spent more than $30 this time and is embarrassed about it…


----------



## Mosquito

lol if it's got the resaw capacity and is at least usable I'm in so long as I can get it near me

Andy I'll have to keep an eye on that from time to time, didn't know they had an outlet


----------



## ToddJB

Big money for me, Kenny. $550


----------



## KentInOttawa

After a multitude of mis-steps and oopsies, today I finally completed a simple plane till for some excess planes awaiting loving and/or disposal. This till is sitting on a pull-out shelf at the bottom of an old TV cabinet (for tube-style TVs) that has retired in my shop. It feels good to actually finish something, even as simple as it is.










Along the way, some shavings were made. The local crafters will enjoy them.


----------



## KentInOttawa

While cleaning up the assorted detritus from previous work, I got sidetracked and finished fitting this mortise and tenon joint. Laying out the 1/2 by 1" tenon on a 1 3/8" diameter ash stick certainly challenged me, but I made it.










I intend to wedge this tenon. Should I align the wedge inline with the oak handle (in line with the pencil mark) or would that risk splitting the oak in the future? I'm thinking that a wedge perpendicular to the grain of the oak handle (and the pencil mark) would be preferable, but my poor wounded brain is stuck in a loop on this one.










What say ye all?


----------



## bandit571

Cross grain…unless you want the head to split…


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Cross grain…unless you want the head to split…
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks, Bandit.


----------



## DanKrager

Plus one on what Bandit said.

If you're concerned about the split creeping up the handle, lay out your wedge cuts to terminate within the head and drill holes through the handle slightly larger than the cuts at the end of the cuts parallel to them. This helps discourage the split from creeping further up the handle.

DanK


----------



## Airframer

Boo!

Been a while guys. Finally getting my shop in order at my place after 5 years of it sitting full of home remodel crap and other debris.

What have I missed. Catch me up. Has Steph finished his bench yet?

Also why does this site not have a functional mobile layout lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric!
Your back!


----------



## Airframer

Yeah Boiiii!! I'm back! Maybe, possibly lol. Still have a bunch of work to do clearing out my shop space but I am really excited to get back to cutting wood soon.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Eric, good to hear from you. Stick around some.


----------



## ToddJB

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Airframer

Missed you too Todd


----------



## ToddJB

New home


----------



## bandit571

The Bat Cave?


----------



## Airframer

State of my shop? Workbench is in place finally!










That's a fancy shmancy machine ya got there Todd. Does it brew coffee too?


----------



## ToddJB

Just grinds the beans


----------



## HokieKen

Crap Todd, forgot to post sooner but I only have one dressing tool with one bit in it. I feel sure I have more diamond bits and could have swore I had another block but damned if I can find them.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> State of my shop? Workbench is in place finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


Eric, that's a really good start. When my shop was first getting filled, I struggled with where to place the bench. After endlessly considering the tradeoffs between lots of space around it and too much walking for tools forever, I just gave up and left it to sit where it was set up. It needs more space around it and everything is way too far away, but it's still my bench in my shop, so I'm good with it.

Welcome back, BTW. (I was catching up on the thread as you were getting sidetracked elsewhere).


----------



## ToddJB

No worries Kenny. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Airframer

> Eric, that s a really good start. When my shop was first getting filled, I struggled with where to place the bench. After endlessly considering the tradeoffs between lots of space around it and too much walking for tools forever, I just gave up and left it to sit where it was set up. It needs more space around it and everything is way too far away, but it s still my bench in my shop, so I m good with it.
> 
> Welcome back, BTW. (I was catching up on the thread as you were getting sidetracked elsewhere).
> 
> - Kent




Thanks man. It's going to be a while before I get everything just how I like it based on my work pattern and flow but excited for the process!

Got a simple plane hanger up today. Still need to make a few specialty shelves for a few of the odd shaped ones.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful stuff, Eric. Nice bench. And welcome back!!


----------



## Airframer

> Beautiful stuff, Eric. Nice bench. And welcome back!!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks Smitty! It's been too long!


----------



## jmartel

Ford dropped the Maverick today. $20k base and tows 2k-4k lbs. I am all about it. I don't need to tow 10k lbs with a full size. It will carry full sheets. Probably a bit awkward for lumber but not terribly so. It's basically the same as my current ranger but with 4 doors and a 4.5ft bed vs a 6ft bed. I've got a trailer for stuff too long for this bed. A F150 would be great but not for twice the price of this.

https://www.ford.com/trucks/maverick/2022/

Hey AF. Was just up your way the last 2 weekends. How have you been?


----------



## ToddJB

Is this replacing the ranger?


----------



## jmartel

Nope. Ranger is still the "small" body on frame truck. This is coming in below it, taking over the void from the actual small pickups that have been gone for years.

I've got a 1996 ranger and the Maverick is almost the same dimensions. The new ranger is basically the size of a 2000 f150.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like a Ridgeline to me


----------



## TerryDowning

From what I can tell, slightly smaller than the Ridgeline but it is a uni-body not a body on frame like the ranger of F series pick up trucks.

Ford trying to fill a niche. Not sure how many there will be at first based on chip shortages…


----------



## Mosquito

I think you're right on the size comparison Terry. Just the form sort of reminds me of the Ridgeline. I will say, a quick cruise through the options sheet, and it does seem fairly compelling at the price point if it fits what you're looking for functionality wise


----------



## jmartel

It's quite a bit smaller than the Ridgeline. And way cheaper.

But it has a good tow capacity, can fit the kid, cheap, good gas mileage, and still has a bed that can take a motorcycle/bike with the tailgate down. Basically everything I need and nothing I don't.

$25k for everything I'd want. To buy a used truck these days for $25k it's gonna have 75k miles on it.


----------



## HokieKen

Front wheel drive is the only option on the Maverick if you want the hybrid. The 2L Ecoboost engine with AWD would be more appealing to me. It does hit in a market gap though and hopefully the hybrid tech will make some headway in the truck market at that price point.

Now that Mos called it a Ridgeline though, I hate it.


----------



## ToddJB

Jsubaru, you should just get a Baja to match your Forrester.


----------



## jmartel

I saw one the other day all lifted and tricked out. I'd rock it.


----------



## HokieKen

Lifted? Pfffft.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lol, Cat Track conversions are easy, all it takes in money…....
https://mattracks.co/
http://www.americantracktruck.com/



> - HokieKen


----------



## Mosquito

> Jsubaru, you should just get a Baja to match your Forrester.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'd be lying if I said I've never considered that myself lol


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do…









"Round up the Usual Suspects"

Need to turn 4 boards into a box…









With these sort of joints at the corners..









One corner done…3 to go….


----------



## ToddJB

I would love if one of my kids came home with a brat as their first car.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ooo, now we're talking cars. I'm on the lookout for a '96 F150, 8' bed, 4.9 L6 and manual transmission, extended cab would be nice but not imperative, 4or I could take it or leave it, it would be useful but costs $$$$$$$$ in today's market and makes bad mileage worse.

I looked at the new and lowest mileage BAJAs I could find a couple years ago and they were apparently well coveted at the time, I suspect they're only more desirable now.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, do you know if there was much of a mechanical change between 96 and 97? Obviously the body did a major jump, but I wonder if it was a similar truck under the lid.


----------



## Mosquito

One of two things I'd love to have… 
A resto-mod Brat with a modern subaru drivetrain, and a Datsun 2000 100% original, or with a BRZ drivetrain (I like my Subaru's and modding)


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…and…the fellow is still working on it….


----------



## ToddJB

Down pour today. Door stayed dry as a bone!










But looks like I have a bit of a grade issue


----------



## ToddJB

With the SG in I felt comfortable enough with the placement to put up a grinding bench. Grinding bay has found its layout.


----------



## Airframer

Todd catch me up on that space you have going on there. The walls look amazing! Is that an out building or a basment space etc?


----------



## HokieKen

Rotary tables don't belong in grinding bays Todd. Tsk tsk


----------



## ToddJB

It's on wheels, Kenny, but regardless, I'll get a cover for it.

AF, the family and I moved from Colorado to Western NC 2 years ago now. This outbuilding is 20×60. I put concrete in 1/2 of it and have been building out a machine shop in that. All the interior walls are 3/4 plywood that I bought for a silly good price and the back wall is some tongue and groove a buddy had left over from a house build. It's a huge work in progress. I had a 20×30 metal building put up that adjoins to it that is the woodshop - it was actually cheaper to put in a new pad and have the building put up than it would have been to put concrete in the other half of the existing out building because of how bad the grade was inside the shop.

I've been working on it as I've come across cheap materials. Miles still to go, but blessed like crazy to have the space!























































Pardon the mess….......


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, do you know if there was much of a mechanical change between 96 and 97? Obviously the body did a major jump, but I wonder if it was a similar truck under the lid.
> 
> - ToddJB


Everything was different including engine options, manual transmissions might have been similar but even the automatics were different. The thing I don't care for is being a brand new model, I trust brand new models from almost no one. I'm far more comfortable after the 6th or 7th year of the same body and powertrain as ample time has elapsed to iron out all the bugs.

The big deal with the '96 is it was the last year of that long lived body style and powertrain and it was OBD II which offers a little more info regarding diagnostics.


----------



## bandit571

Can still remember the ORIGINAL Maverick by Ford…...Friend of mine drove a 4 door version around….


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Can still remember the ORIGINAL Maverick by Ford…...Friend of mine drove a 4 door version around….
> 
> - bandit571


It was my wife's first car.


----------



## JayT

> Ford dropped the Maverick today. $20k base and tows 2k-4k lbs. I am all about it. I don t need to tow 10k lbs with a full size. It will carry full sheets. Probably a bit awkward for lumber but not terribly so. It s basically the same as my current ranger but with 4 doors and a 4.5ft bed vs a 6ft bed. I ve got a trailer for stuff too long for this bed. A F150 would be great but not for twice the price of this.
> 
> https://www.ford.com/trucks/maverick/2022/
> 
> - jmartel


I prefer the looks of the Hyundai Santa Cruz, but am just waiting until both hit dealers to look in person and likely purchase one or the other. Built out a Maverick spec'd how I'd like and it came out to ~29k. Hyundai hasn't announced pricing, yet.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the cliff notes Todd. That space looks really cool tbh. Very inspiring to work in. I have found the setting up portion of a new shop to be a slow one. Lots of standing around thinking and second guessing placements lol.


----------



## ToddJB

Definitely lots of standing around, or in my case tonight, spending the whole evening making one little shelf to hold a box, instead of framing a while wall.


----------



## Mosquito

> Down pour today. Door stayed dry as a bone!
> 
> But looks like I have a bit of a grade issue
> 
> - ToddJB


Good on the door, but ugh on the grading issue. That's why almost everything I have is on some form of mobile base… Even though I regraded around the shop and mostly haven't had issues since, I still just don't trust it…

On the slow progress of some things, I hear ya. I've been rearranging and organizing shop for the better part of 6 months now… And some nights I still go out there and just sit in the corner watching youtube videos and wasting time… Sometimes it's enough to just be out of the house.


----------



## Airframer

Wow Mos… I had completely forgotten you got yourself married and a real house lol. I remember when you were making shavings in the living room of your apartment! Look at us all grown up and ish lol.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Even though I regraded around the shop and mostly haven t had issues since, I still just don t trust it…
> 
> - Mosquito


That sort of wound leaves an emotional mark that just sticks with ya for a while. I've had flooding in a couple of houses over twenty years ago and I'm still overly sensitive about water ingress issues. I think the nervous twitch has gone away, though :-D


----------



## Mosquito

> Wow Mos… I had completely forgotten you got yourself married and a real house lol. I remember when you were making shavings in the living room of your apartment! Look at us all grown up and ish lol.
> 
> - Airframer


Haha, totally (though it was my apartment's spare bedroom, the dining room is where I did my computer modding :-D Sad but true, that I seemed to get more woodworking done in that spare bedroom, or the spare bedroom in the rental house to follow, than I do my free standing shop lol



> Even though I regraded around the shop and mostly haven t had issues since, I still just don t trust it…
> 
> - Mosquito
> That sort of wound leaves an emotional mark that just sticks with ya for a while. I ve had flooding in a couple of houses over twenty years ago and I m still overly sensitive about water ingress issues. I think the nervous twitch has gone away, though :-D
> 
> - Kent


Yeah, I just finished (minus window shades) the remodel on the two basement rooms that flooded 2 springs ago lol


----------



## ToddJB

They're all have kids too, AF. Smitty even just had two more.


----------



## jmartel

> They re all have kids too, AF. Smitty even just had two more.
> 
> - ToddJB


Facts. And the lack of shop time to prove it.


----------



## Airframer

> They re all have kids too, AF. Smitty even just had two more.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Facts. And the lack of shop time to prove it.
> 
> - jmartel


Ain't that the truth! My son was born midway through my bench build and he just had his 8th birthday last month! Since he was born I still have a half built tool cabinet and a bunch of rusty tools from being unused lol. Was divorced about 5 years ago and have been a full time single parent since then and finding any time for yourself is a fools errand to say the least. I feel like he is old enough now for me to start wandering off to the shop and leave him un supervised while I do which is a nice change but man….. Kids are expert time sinks!


----------



## duckmilk

Happy to hear the under door solution worked for you Todd, but sorry about the grade issue. How old are your kids now?


----------



## Bearcontrare

This morning's rust hunt bag. A four inch rarie" metal vise. At $30, it seemed a lot better than what HF sells nowadays….


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, mine are 9 and 7.


----------



## duckmilk

Was the girl just an infant then? I'm trying to remember.
You took this picture 3/21/2015. Is he still that cute?


----------



## HokieKen

He's still pretty cute Duck but I think he got a haircut and lost the bandana.


----------



## ToddJB

She would have been 4 days shy of her 1st birthday.

And yes, I'm still that cute.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm so glad.


----------



## Airframer

Slowly but Shirley getting there….










Next up is all my measuring and marking tools. Those are going to be fun making holders for but so far I am liking the accessibility of everything.


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent taste in carving tools Eric


----------



## Airframer

Those are actually the only MF tools I own lol. I was wondering if you'd spy them!


----------



## Brit

Now this is the kind of team building event I don't mind attending. They send me goodies and show me how to make cocktails remotely over Zoom. I just need to supply a couple of glasses, a lemon and a lime and a cocktail shaker.

Ideal really because I won't have to drive anywhere after I'm wrecked.


----------



## HokieKen

> Those are actually the only MF tools I own lol. I was wondering if you d spy them!
> 
> - Airframer


I have the 106 set but not the palm tools. They're pretty decent tools but the handles are way too small for my hamfists so they don't see a whole lot of action. But they still get a spot in my carving box 'cause they got the right name one 'em ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Andy, that's a pretty awesome idea. Cheers bud!


----------



## MikeB_UK

Certainly one of the better team building events Andy.

All you have to do now is not drink everything before the meeting


----------



## duckmilk

> All you have to do now is not drink everything before the meeting
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Now where would be the fun in that?


----------



## Airframer

Got my boys workbench in the shop today. He came with it. Before you ask…. He swears he isn't too big for it yet lol.










He has been asking about a saw that is actually sharp and can cut stuff. He is 8. What age and what saw should I look into getting for him as a good training saw?


----------



## theoldfart

Small panel saws, a rip and a crosscut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ What he said. And, when he says he's ready for them!


----------



## HokieKen

I'd say 8 is a good age! It's hard to do much more than bleed a little with a hand saw. If he looses a finger, he had to work at it.

I'd go with a couple tenon saws. Easier to learn with a back saw IMO.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I was 50-something before I got my first sharp handsaw. I would probably have had an entirely different perspective on using hand tools if I had some instruction and a sharp saw sooner. If he's asking now, then I think he's ready.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 Back saw is easier to control when young are learning.

FWIW - When I was teaching wood working to cub scouts, used to put out several types of hand saws for the annual tool box/bird house production event I sponsored for troop. Didn't have enough of same type saw for everyone to have same one.
The kids always preferred my Tajima JPR-265 Japanese pull saw with gun grip handle, second most popular was Japanese pull saw with shorty straight handle. General kid consensus was easier to pull a straight line than push one? They also liked my Gents Saw, but fine TPI cut to slow for the kids patience level.

It takes patience to push an regular saw evenly through resin filled pine wood we used, even if I waxed the blades. Best parts was the Japanese pull saw replacement blades are cheap ($10-12 online), which helped my sanity when it come 8-12 kids + 5-7 newb parents playing with saws first time in my shop.

And yes, the parents sliced into work bench 10x more often than kids…...

Besides the two major lesson/builds I supported for cubs; guesstimate 30-50 Pinewood derby cars were cut out in my shop each year while kids were active. Was fun time teaching the young kids wood working. Now as teenagers, have to bribe my kids with expensive gifts to get 5 minutes of help in shop with something. Sigh.

Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the advice guys. I opted for a back saw. I agree it feels a bit safer and easier to control starting out. I am not in the mood to spend real money on his first real saw just yet so picked up the walmart special backsaw/miter box combo to get him going with.










It should do what he wants it to do and can clamp the box in his leg vise then have a bit more between his off hand fingers and the blade to start out.

He has already asked me to make it a better handle though


----------



## Airframer

He also just said he needs a real mallet ao guess what his first real woodworking project is going to be! A perfect task for a first project and his new backsaw. I am actually pretty excited about this. I think he has also been hinting at a functional handplane too. Might dig through my parts pile and see if I can piece together a usable block plane for him to start with.


----------



## jmartel

> He also just said he needs a real mallet ao guess what his first real woodworking project is going to be! A perfect task for a first project and his new backsaw. I am actually pretty excited about this. I think he has also been hinting at a functional handplane too. Might dig through my parts pile and see if I can piece together a usable block plane for him to start with.
> 
> - Airframer


Think a 5 1/4 would work for him? I think it was the traditional one used for younger kids shop classes. I've got one you can take if you want to cover shipping. I might even have a small panel saw as well.


----------



## jmartel

I think I might actually fire up the tools again soon. Gotta finish the drawer fronts and doors for my kitchen cabinets (that I started 2 years ago…). Have to clean up the shop first but it will be nice to at least get dusty again for a change.


----------



## Airframer

> He also just said he needs a real mallet ao guess what his first real woodworking project is going to be! A perfect task for a first project and his new backsaw. I am actually pretty excited about this. I think he has also been hinting at a functional handplane too. Might dig through my parts pile and see if I can piece together a usable block plane for him to start with.
> 
> - Airframer
> 
> Think a 5 1/4 would work for him? I think it was the traditional one used for younger kids shop classes. I ve got one you can take if you want to cover shipping. I might even have a small panel saw as well.
> 
> - jmartel


That's a real fine offer but I think I have a no 4 knocking around that just needs some love to get usuable. That should be perfect for him and if Paul Sellers can do everything with a No 4 it should do fine for him lol. Once he gets comfy with this backsaw I will hunt down some panel saws. Kinda gonna treat it like an apprenticeship of sorts. Gotta get good with one before being allowed to move up to the next stage etc.


----------



## Lazyman

A little late to the party but another option for your son might be a gent's saw. I remember trying to use an adult sized saw when I was 10-ish I think and I could not get it moving well enough to complete a full cut. Pretty frustrating and can be a turnoff. Downsize the projects so that he can cut thin stock (1/4-3/8") to learn how a saw works and then as he gets stronger, he can make bigger projects with larger scale tools. With a gents saw you can make some simple box joints and even cut small tenons or half laps. For his very first project you can help him make a simple miter box sized for the gents saw. A decent block plane is an excellent idea too.

Once he makes a mallet, he is going to need some chisels, though he may need close supervision when using them. A rasp is another good tool to learn to use which is relatively safe.

One other thought about the small bench… it looks like it might be just the right size now for him to work for a while as a saw bench or like a roman bench where he can kneel on it for simple cross cuts and rip cuts.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd build a base to set that bench on to elevate it some and let him keep on truckin' with it. It's a damn fine looking bench with good workholding. Other than it being a lil short for the guy, I don't see any reason he can't get some more years out of it.


----------



## Airframer

I was actually just thinking that. A riser of some sort it attaches to. He loves the heck out of that thing and has abused it pretty good over the last 7 years and it is still solid as a rock. Today he was talking about giving it to his kid which made this dads heart swell up lol.

Maybe a frame of 2×12s with a top to set it on will work till he is ready to help build a big boy bench.


----------



## HokieKen

I was thinking maybe a bank of drawers to hold his new saws and planes ;-)


----------



## Airframer

That's an even better idea. Would add some weight to it keeping it from scooting too much. Got the old idea machine running now


----------



## theoldfart

I had to replace a fancy molding on a curved ceiling over a transom in a railroad car.

Started out with a










Didn't go well so I dumbed down to these










Results were good



















Just ordered a steam generator to build a steam box, a little bit more on that later.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Eric. Good to hear you're back!


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit. of all four corners…









from above, and…









From the side….did a "dry run" of the clamps I'll need..









To get them all set up for a glue up, later today….


----------



## Bearcontrare

So happy to hear about this young man being interested in woodworking! Very heartwarming to an old grouch who's easily aggravated by these thimb twiddling youngsters of today.
Great way to do some father/son bonding, and the lad to learn things, while making lasting memories.
I still have the coping saw and small vise I was goven way back when I was young. They're so old, they say "Made In USA" on them. 
Looks like this fella is headin' down the right path!!!


----------



## Airframer

> So happy to hear about this young man being interested in woodworking! Very heartwarming to an old grouch who s easily aggravated by these thimb twiddling youngsters of today.
> Great way to do some father/son bonding, and the lad to learn things, while making lasting memories.
> I still have the coping saw and small vise I was goven way back when I was young. They re so old, they say "Made In USA" on them.
> Looks like this fella is headin down the right path!!!
> 
> - Bearcontrare


Thanks Barry. He has been following me to the shop since he was about 4 months old. He actually "helped" me build his bench when he was 15 months old. I have a whole blog post series on it from wayyy back when here

Along with a whole tool chest full of toy tools I also made for him. He has only just fot the courage to try using real tools that are sharp lol.

He is getting some practice in now though. I do need to build a better miter box for him though. This plastic number is crap and I knew it when we got it.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up a bigger kayak today. Gotta have room for the kid now. This one is a 14' tandem. Heavy as hell to get up there.


----------



## Airframer

What? Didn't want to make one yourself? Pshh… Getting soft over there lol.


----------



## bandit571

Made use of the bench's end vise..









"Clamp stand"....had a 12 clamp Flash Mob hit….after I used some fancy brushes to spread some glue…









They come in a big baggie..









HFT = Harbor Freight Tools…should last me a while..

12 clamps?









Yep…let this sit overnight..


----------



## Airframer

Found my 9 yr old Ryobi bandsaw buried amongst a bunch of crap on the "storage" side of the barn. Decided to spend the day tearing it completely apart and doing a thorough cleaning and some repairs on it. The blade guide had stopped moving ages ago and the insides were packed with now solidified sawdust. Add some rust from being under one of the few water drips in the barn and I had just about written it off as needing to be replaced. It was not the best bandsaw brand new but got the job mostly done.

After today though I think it's in better shape than new tbh. I even flattened the table and made an aluminum zero clearance insert to boot!



















Need to cut a new top for the stand it was on. That mdf top was completely f'd from water damage but should get a few more miles out of this guy now.


----------



## 489tad

We went to the Arc. Largest post and beam building on the planet. Pretty cool.

Eric I remember that bench. Good to have you back.


----------



## jmartel

> What? Didn t want to make one yourself? Pshh… Getting soft over there lol.
> 
> - Airframer


I have a couple sets of plans for boats that are all at least 5 years old at this point. Not sure if they will get built.


----------



## rad457

> What? Didn t want to make one yourself? Pshh… Getting soft over there lol.
> 
> - Airframer
> 
> I have a couple sets of plans for boats that are all at least 5 years old at this point. Not sure if they will get built.
> 
> - jmartel


Got ya beat, "wood" and book/plans for a Cedar strip Canoe for over 20 years now Moved to their 3rd house now!
Even still have the bead an cove router bits.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I can get a mitre box to you for your son if you'll cover shipping. I will be picking up a sizable stash in the next week or two. I'll also be getting a lot of parts for Stanley, Goodell, and Langdon. PM me when you can.


----------



## Airframer

I appreciate that Kevin but I have around 6 miter boxes here already. 2 are finished and restored the rest I just have to finish getting cleaned up and tuned and out back together along with enough spare parts to probably build another 2 boxes lol. I am probably going to make one specific for his saw which sounds fun to me (I am a sadist when it comes to that stuff) so I have that all covered.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like your all set. Looking forward to your creation!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, how was the Ark Encounter? We'll be headed from Lexington up to Detroit at the end of July and would like to stop by for a few hours if it would be worth it.


----------



## DanKrager

Yeti, I toured the Ark and liked it so well I paid for the whole family and their families to go through it with me again. It was interesting that as we got within 5 miles of it, the skies opened up like I've not seen in a long time and rained so hard traffic actually pulled over to stop. One could not see the road. We laughed and joked about having missed the deadline. But we moved slowly onward and as we pulled into the parking lot a most beautiful rainbow appeared and it was sunny the rest of the trip. It takes a full day to do it any sort of justice. Highly recommend it. Answered a lot of my questions.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Where is the Ark? That looks like something I want to work into a trip that's going nearby…


----------



## jmartel

> Where is the Ark? That looks like something I want to work into a trip that s going nearby…
> 
> - HokieKen


Williamstown, KY. So not close but not super far for you.


----------



## HokieKen

Could make a nice weekend trip on the bikes when the leaves change


----------



## KentInOttawa

I did a bit of cleaning and organizing today. As I used and/or found certain tools, I found a home for them in the 19th-century tool chest.










Along the way, I fabricated a small saw till to hold my small-scale Japanese saws in the old chest. It's secured in place with a wedge because I'm not ready to permanently modify the old chest.










I also modified the cleat for storing my framing squares so that it could also hold my 12" steel square and a 6" combination square.










The bench is now ready for tomorrow.


----------



## 489tad

> Dan, how was the Ark Encounter? We ll be headed from Lexington up to Detroit at the end of July and would like to stop by for a few hours if it would be worth it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti the Ark encounter was a nice trip for us and like Dan K we went through a hellish storm a few miles out. They took liberties on building based on technology of the time. Size, fit and finish is impressive. It answered some questions and I walked away with more.


----------



## JayT

Ready for a relaxing Tuesday night.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My wife has started on this low sugar kick and started making her usually awesome chocolate chip cookies with no butter, no sugar and less flour. These new cookies have almond butter as the prime ingredient and while not bad, they're not as good as the previous, very popular recipe. I may have found a solution though.

I asked her how long I should warm one up "about 20 seconds but why, I just made them" I wanted to make sure each one I eat is warm enough to melt the butter I spread on it so the sugar I pour over it has something to stick to. I'm not sure if letting her know will get the old cookies back or get me in deep trouble.


----------



## Airframer

My ex wife did keto for a while. I can't tell you how many times I snuck away on a errand just to consume as many carbs as I could before coming back home lol. I felt like a junky sneaking off for a fix. I gotta have my carbs man!


----------



## Mosquito

What the wife doesn't know about shop snacks won't hurt her…


----------



## HokieKen

Shop snacks:


----------



## Mosquito

Mine usually consist of roasted lightly salted peanuts and/or honey roasted peanuts, and sometimes I'll add mixed nuts, Little Debbie's or other such delicious garbage


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I call a healthy snack Mos ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I still need to finish the shed and run electricity out there so I can keep a small fridge properly stocked with oat soda.


----------



## Lazyman

I prefer hops soda.


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer beer and little debbies.


----------



## rad457

St Remy's Brandy  multi purpose, disinfectant, pain/stress relief or just simple reward.


----------



## MikeB_UK

These are practically health food


----------



## DanKrager

Besides changing a fundamental pillar of my world view, the Ark had some very interesting woodworking tool displays and history behind each. They were pretty sophisticated. 



























DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, that's full


----------



## jmartel

Same.


----------



## Airframer

Goodness Mos! Whatcha been building?

Around my shop… Me and the boy are getting some quality shop time in. He wanted a "sledge hammer" aka a mallet. So this time around he gets to do aome of the heavy lifting on his first real woodworking project 

He helped drill the holes for the BB cavities..










And before the safety police arrive. He wanted that staged pic taken to look like he was doing all the work lol. I held the piece while it was on and had a hand on the crank along with him helping crank too.

This part was all him. Found a way to keep him busy finally!. Sand paper and his handle. He is determined to make it "super smooth"


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, Jmart, look at all that wood you wasted!!!

Good job Eric! Keep teaching him and soon he will be doing a lot more on his own.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Same.
> 
> - jmartel


I gotcha both beat, I was milling maple today and it's still awesome how much sawdust a mill can create in short order. Even cutting smallish logs at 5/4 can make 30 gallons of dust in less than an hour.


----------



## Airframer

I look at all that sawdust and immediately think man how great would that be in my compost pile lol. I have 4 yards cooling right now and another pile that size behind it. I'm all out of carbon now for a 3rd and my favorite source is sawdust.


----------



## theoldfart

Took a trip to the Yuba River, they're restoring a covered bridge there. Phenomenal timber frame work. It got a little warm, 106! Got back home and the temp was still 103. I'm wilting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

101 here today, w/ 90%+ humidity. Yuck.


----------



## theoldfart

What is this "hoo mid itee"?


----------



## Airframer

Beats me. We were in the upper 70s today. It's a heatwave I tell ya!


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, head south for a bit and see what you think. I'll even have a beer or two cold and ready.


----------



## Airframer

Make it a strong cup of black coffee and you're on! I quit drinkin over 17yrs ago


----------



## theoldfart

Deal!


----------



## Mosquito

I emptied the dust collector bin that morning too lol. Jointed and planed a bunch of thermally modified ash, working on the top for a desk. Fills it up quick lol.

Up side, I finally cleaned the filter out and replaced the plastic bag that had holes in it, so there's at least that. Vacuumed the filter first, then took the compressor with blow gun to it outside. Made a hell of a dust cloud for the neighborhood lol


----------



## Airframer

Anyone have a clue what this wood is? I found it in my hardwood scrap pile and for the life of me can't remember A. where I got it and B. what it is. It's heavy, extremely dense and very hard if that helps..


----------



## bigblockyeti

It sure looks like black walnut but being extremely hard and sense sounds a lot less like black walnut.


----------



## jmartel

Not Walnut. It's not porous enough for that. It's some kind of tropical hardwood.

Looks like it could be Ipe or maybe Brazilian Cherry? There's a number of woods it could be. Could even be flat sawn sapele


----------



## HokieKen

My vote is for IPE.


----------



## jmartel

I spent yesterday and today milling up some stock and making the remaining drawer fronts and cabinet doors for my kitchen. Should be painting tomorrow, and clear coating after work Monday and Tuesday.

Got a list of things that need finishing in this house. Still not done with the remodel but at this point we have decided to sell in the spring and get into a bigger house. With the way the market is, we should be able to sell for almost double what we bought it for.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, that's stuff that looks and sounds like shipping material described as philippine mahogany. I make both vise chops of my bench out of it. Hard as a rock.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I started my day prepping some stock for a somewhat more rustic project.










It is hard to imagine a less suitable species than Linden (Basswood), but that's what I have so that's what I'm working with. I'll be making a 16" long by 5" diameter maul. At least it has a well-placed knot to increase its durability.

The longer straight-grained piece will be debarked and air-dried in the shop for a few years until I figure out how to use it. I'll be marking it with some china marker so that I won't be facing Eric's current dilemma a few years from now.


----------



## KentInOttawa

For the record, freshly debarked, green Linden (Basswood) is about as wet and slimy as the inside of a pumpkin being carved for Halloween.


----------



## Airframer

I've had a number of guitars made out of that stuff. Not sure how durable of maul it will make but it sure makes a pretty crappy guitar wood lol.

My mystery wood is definitely not walnut. This has a deep brownish red color to it and similar qualities to purple heart though it is harder to plane than purple heart leading me to believe it is harder and denser than that stuff. Ipe almost sounds right? If only I could remember how I got it maybe that would get me to the name lol.


----------



## bandit571

Ironwood?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here's a saw for Kenny. A neat piece that would probably clean up nice but too far away from me.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/658581958434447?ref=saved&referral_code=null


----------



## HokieKen

Word Yeti! I'm on it, just have to get my wife to message em


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, my money's on Ipè.


----------



## jmartel

Got some short ribs on the smoker for dinner. Should be finishing up shortly. Got a little thin at one end so I had to combine it to the middle to even it out some


----------



## Lazyman

Now that slab looks like it's going to have some nice bark.


----------



## Brit

Daughter came stay with us at the weekend so she could attend a local yoga festival. Now she is going home again and it is raining, she suddenly says "Dad I need to blow my tires up." Of course this is really daughter speak for "Dad would you put some air in my tires. Sorry I forgot to ask you when it wasn't chucking it down with rain."

Grrrrrrr…..


----------



## HokieKen

Tell her she'll have better grip in the rain with the pressure a little low Andy ;-)


----------



## Bearcontrare

Broke my last blade on my Rigid 14" bandsaw last week. This was an old 3/8" blade from umpteen years ago. In today's rotten world, you can't go to your local so-called "Home Center" and BUY new blades over the counter. Ya gotta order 'em. SONUVVA….. OK, gotta do what ya gotta do….... Went ahead and ordered two new "Powertec" brand blades, at about $11.00 each, to be shipped to my local Ho-hum Despot about three blocks away.

The blades got pretty good reviews online, so thought I'd take a chance on them. Damned glad I did! the new blade cuts FAR better than previous blades. I'm happy as hog in a waller, and back doing more things with the bandsaw than I've done in a long time.

What a difference between brands of bandsaw blades makes. They don't have to be insanely expensive, either!


----------



## HokieKen

I have bought a couple of Powertec bandsaw blades too Barry. You're right, they are excellent for the money.


----------



## rad457

It always amazing how much better a new blade cuts I have mine made up locally with Bahco blade stock, $15 CAN. for a 131 1/2" x 1/2.


----------



## jmartel

Out for more sea trials today. Another one of our boats is out doing demos for a potential customer and did a close pass.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I forgot to post boat pics from when I was at the beach a couple weeks ago. Grandpa built his house for $80K in '80, needless to say much has changed! Each one of these Yamahas are $45K, I suspect the Mercs are in the same ballpark.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Word Yeti! I'm on it, just have to get my wife to message em
> 
> - HokieKen


The saw sold, did you get it?


----------



## bandit571

For Kenny…


----------



## 489tad

Ok those are for Kenny, but I call dibs on the Buck Rodgers plane.


----------



## ToddJB

This went very well BTW - except when my impact extension fell off in the cavity and I didn't realize it until I got the whole thing put back together. So I got more practice.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope Yeti. Dammit. Forgot all about it :-(

Nice lineup Bandit. I don't see any Buck Rogers though….


----------



## jmartel

> I forgot to post boat pics from when I was at the beach a couple weeks ago. Grandpa built his house for $80K in 80, needless to say much has changed! Each one of these Yamahas are $45K, I suspect the Mercs are in the same ballpark
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If I remember right these merc 350s are $35k each. Plus controls.

The new 600's are $75-80k each. We have a boat we are working on the design now that's going to get 3 of them.

Yamahas are currently unobtanium. I think the current lead time is over a year.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I did a bunch of minor glue-ups today. In addition to laminating some side panels for a saw till, I glued new leather into my end vise and into some hand screws.










I got a little creative with these.


----------



## rad457

> I forgot to post boat pics from when I was at the beach a couple weeks ago. Grandpa built his house for $80K in 80, needless to say much has changed! Each one of these Yamahas are $45K, I suspect the Mercs are in the same ballpark
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> If I remember right these merc 350s are $35k each. Plus controls.
> 
> The new 600 s are $75-80k each. We have a boat we are working on the design now that s going to get 3 of them.
> 
> Yamahas are currently unobtanium. I think the current lead time is over a year.
> 
> - jmartel


LOL! Just bought a little 10' dinghy with a 55 lb thrust electric motor, Grangirls loved the way it will spin like a top


----------



## rad457

Heading out to the Wet Coast to visit Ma, she wanted a small wine rack for out in the garage, threw this together.








Just some scrap PT 2" x 6"s, thinking about building another out of some Oak or Maple next time


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Looks like it leaks


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty spiffy there Andre!

LOL Smitty )


----------



## jmartel

Not so wet on this coast this weekend. Going to get up to 105 here on Sunday which is a problem since the majority of people here don't have AC. We do, luckily, but it still won't be fun.


----------



## miketo

No AC in our building. Staying through Tuesday on the boat.


----------



## 489tad

After 59 years I finally figured out what women want. Inexpensive mini refrigerators! I posted the dorm fridge on FB and if five minutes women were hitting me up. Smooth lines, cool cars, dance moves, fancy dinners…,nope. If only my younger self sold appliances. Sold it.


----------



## Lazyman

They are buying them for their husbands to use as beer fridges.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm thinking of building a storage cabinet under mine so I don't have to bend over as much to get a beer  I'll put stuff in the cabinet that I rarely use.


----------



## ToddJB

That's funny, Dan.


----------



## rad457

> They are buying them for their husbands to use as beer fridges.
> 
> - Lazyman


To put out in the Garage/shop, keeps us out of the house


----------



## theoldfart

You have to wonder about some person people around here. A fire big enough to warrant air drops and some Ahole flies a drone in to take a look. They had to ground all the aircraft till the drone was cleared. Maybe he it's something in the water? Fire here is bad news with drought and too much fuel.

Needed to rant, sorry.

Now back to woodworking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How big of a drone? Not too big and I don't think it would really matter much provided they weren't planning on getting it back.


----------



## Lazyman

They use trained hawks or falcons at secure military bases to take out drones. Maybe they need to get a few of those. I understand that there are big fines for flying an unauthorized drone in a wildfire zone.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Hail, Whah didden sumboddy jes knock it down wit a twaylve gauge…..??? Usta git er dun, cording ta whut we seed on the news…..


----------



## ToddJB

That's interesting. I'm like Yeti, unless that was a big sumbitch I would think they'd think twice about just going about their way and let the pieces fall where they may.

I guess if it got in a motor or something????


----------



## theoldfart

It's Cal Fires policy. Got to believe it's based on some sort of risk analysis.


----------



## jmartel

Even just getting a scratch from hitting one would be a 5 figure bill to fix. And a seagull has taken out a passenger jet so I can see why they would be cautious.

There's also anti-drone guns out now that fire nets, and some that will jam the frequency and bring the drone down controlled to be picked up by the agency's operating the jammers. Pretty sci-fi looking stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

I would imagine a pilot would be "distracted" hitting something while flying low over a fire in smoke!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I would imagine a pilot would be "distracted" hitting something while flying low over a fire in smoke!
> 
> - theoldfart


1) water bombers are high-performance vehicles often operated at (or just beyond [wink-wink]) their design limits, so they don't have a lot of margin for error.

2) water bombers' crews have their hands full operating and maneuvering heavy aircraft at low speed and low altitude with unpredictable winds (caused by other water bombers, convection from fires and terrain) along with a lot of radio chatter and other aircraft to keep track of.

3) Foreign Object Damage (sucking in and/or hitting crap that ain't included in the design specs) aka FOD is a major cause of aircraft damage. Murphy is always there to ensure that FOD will do the maximum damage.

Someone operating a drone of any size has already demonstrated a complete lack of situational awareness and is a hazard to the bombers and anyone near them. If you think the fires are a problem, imagine a water bomber adding few thousand pounds of aviation fuel) to the burnable materials available if it crashes. Calling off the missions is a wise move. IMO, the drone pilots should be publicly drawn and quartered.


----------



## 489tad

Drones are bad but super fans with their cardboard signs are the worst.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yeah, clueless is bad. Unfortunately, it's also not rare.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Someone operating a drone of any size has already demonstrated a complete lack of situational awareness and is a hazard to the bombers and anyone near them. If you think the fires are a problem, imagine a water bomber adding few thousand pounds of aviation fuel) to the burnable materials available if it crashes. Calling off the missions is a wise move. IMO, the drone pilots should be publicly drawn and quartered.
> 
> - Kent


Hey now, we can't start offing people for being stupid, first of all there would be no government left anywhere in the world. 2nd, there would only be ~100K people left on the entire planet. What would we do with all those rotting piles of meat?


----------



## HokieKen

Elan Musk will shoot the dummy corpses into space ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Notice that she dropped her jacket/hat and disappeared from site? 
Immediate death by firing squad should apply to the intentionally stupid. 
Be a lot less of it happening. 

Yes, I know. I am not a nice person.


----------



## theoldfart

I think her running was to avoid being lynched and/or being torn apart by a mob.


----------



## rad457

Ya make everything idiot proof and you end up with a world full of idiots!


----------



## jmartel

No such thing as idiot proof. You think something is until a better idiot comes along.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We had a Village idiot once. Then we elected him to Congress.


----------



## miketo

By definition, half the population is below average intelligence.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, by definition, half the population is below median intelligence. ;-)


----------



## rad457

> Actually, by definition, half the population is below median intelligence. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL! Well actually you are a little off on your estimation, IMHO! How many times have you heard there are no Stupid questions? Hate to say but "Yes" there are! But as me Dear Old Mum always told me(with a slap to the back of my head) Ya got nothing nice to say, keep your yap shut I thought, so this how you get learned bout Manner's, the Wifey corrected me!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> By definition, half the population is below average intelligence.
> 
> - Mike





> Actually, by definition, half the population is below median intelligence. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


And those people that do meet those thresholds are not necessarily competent.

I've been known to use "average intelligence" as an insult.


----------



## bandit571

While digging out Ash scraps for a box Project..came across this Fancy item…









Measures up to 7-1/2"....Slots are every 1/4" out to 5-1/2"....does not look like it ever had any wood in the handle..

Chisel rehabs..









Almost done…Unicorn Sharpening Machine..









Had to clean all this off, and lay out Ash parts for a box project that is coming up…starting tomorrow..


----------



## duckmilk

Guess I should clean the rust off of mine Bandit. And no, there was never any wood on it.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy "observed" Independence Day!
I spent last night out with the horse and mule and burro making sure they didn't hurt themselves while the neighbors were shooting off fireworks. I think my presence helped because they didn't freak out. In fact the horse was watching it all.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## terryR

no woodworking in my dysfunctional shop lately.
but here's a cool tool…
(it's a bluetooth speaker for you old farts)


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Terry, I'll take it! I mean you did say it was for The Old Fart, right?


----------



## miketo

That mini Marshall rocks (probably literally). Now you just need an AC30 to complement it!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Bandit, I have two, maybe three squares similar to that, but neither of them have the holes in the blade. Just normal increment markings. 
Gotta say, I do grab one of em quite frequently when I need to quickly mark a 90 for a cut. Pretty handy to have around!


----------



## terryR

Kevin, you aren't the only old fart in this bunch. LOL

Mike, yep, the little speaker has an aux input, but I have no skills to use such. I've always wanted to build guitars, though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I met with an installation engineer about having power run at my property. I told him the size of house we're tentatively planning, the shop size and my anticipated power requirements. Turns out I can get 400A service and a single meter installed for free. Even if I'm running 30hp woth of inductive load just in the shop, voltage drop should be minimal as they'll likely bury a 7.2KV wire to my very own transformer ~60' from the house and the shop will be another 50' away from house so less than 120' total from the transformer to my shop panel. I'm already thinking how I could fit a 40' x 60' in the corner of the clearing instead of the 30' x 40' I've already laid out. Heck, I'm ok without having a house if I can have a 40' x 60'!


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, post-frame houses are a thing now, make it 60×120 and put the house on one end


----------



## bigblockyeti

That would actually work and would leave me a 50' x 60' for the house in the middle after 30' x 60' at the opposite end for the garage. Now I just need to sell the idea to my wife.


----------



## lysdexic

I had a dream about Stef. I think he is the father of my children


----------



## theoldfart

So the child is father to the man?


----------



## bandit571

Might just be his own grandpa?


----------



## theoldfart

Finally getting back to the rail cars curved roof.










Working out better than I had hoped.


----------



## Lazyman

Steam bent?


----------



## CL810

adeelzaidi has been flagged.


----------



## HokieKen

How come Andy? He makes a valid point about the correlation of carpentry and wool clothing. He is definitely not a non-english speaker trying to say:



> -The quality of one's woodworking is directly related to the amount of flannel worn.
> 
> - jmartel


;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, no. Cold bend. We're using 3/4" bass wood and making a cut mid way along the long dimension. I'll take a close up pic and post tonight.


----------



## CL810

Good point Ken. Do you think 'adeelzaheedi' is an alias for jmartel???? ;-)



> How come Andy? He makes a valid point about the correlation of carpentry and wool clothing. He is definitely not a non-english speaker trying to say:
> 
> -The quality of one s woodworking is directly related to the amount of flannel worn.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> Good point Ken. Do you think adeelzaheedi is an alias for jmartel???? ;-)
> 
> - CL810


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's his middle name.


----------



## theoldfart

This is a better set of pics showing the bending process. The board is basswood 3/4" thick and 87 1/2" long. The horizontal cut starts just before the bend begins.



















The ends show how much movement there is making the bend










Progress so far with one board that cracked. We now put glue in the kerf, it allows the bending pieces to slide against each other more readily.










Now the fun begins. As we add more boards the side to side curve decreases necessitating tapering the boards lengthwise!


----------



## Lazyman

Interesting. I have never seen that bending technique before. 
Do you use strap clamps? Those were a game changer for when I steam bend and prevent most of the breaks I has seeing. I wonder if they would help prevent cracks with this technique, though if you drive the nails in as you bend they would get in the way.

EDIT: BTW, I made my own strap clamps with some metal flashing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that work.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, we nailed the flat section first then set up clamps and cauls working our way down to the end. A slow process since it can't be cranked down all at once. The glue avoided cracking since it allowed the two pieces to move independently with less friction. Once all the clamps were down beginning near the flat section we'd fully tighten the first and nail it down and continue till the end. Each time we've done this it's gotten a little more proficient.

Thanks Smitty, given the quality of your kitchen build it's a big compliment.


----------



## Lazyman

I have to agree with Smitty. I really enjoy seeing your progress pictures. Sounds like a fun project.

Another fun project I have been following is the Western Flyer boat restoration. Some great woodworking videos on their YouTube channel.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't HAVE to agree with Smitty. But I do ;-) As someone who grew up in an area where there was a big RR presence and as an engineer who designs parts for locomotives, I love seeing old cars and engines restored and returned to service. This is the first opportunity I've had to see this level of detail on the construction of those old cars and it's really cool.


----------



## Lazyman

Kevin, Do you know when that car was originally built?


----------



## theoldfart

1894 by the St. Charles Car Company. It is a narrow gauge 2nd class passenger car.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin but you only do first class work. I appreciate you showing us this journey.


----------



## duckmilk

Good pictures Kevin. Where did you learn of that method for bending the strips? I've seen bent laminations but not splitting the board like that.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, I got this patternmakers casting just before the plane swap and finally got around to having a look at it.

I think the pin should have been further forward, there is not quite enough room for 2 stacked plane blades to fit in, which means a really thin wedge. It's also not quite straight across.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Anyway, not being prone to being stopped just because something is a stupid idea, I now have a, well smoothing plane, I guess, as I've only made one flat sole so far. But the potential is there.

Still seems to work and I like the idea - not thrilled with the casting though, also a bit narrow for my liking.
I think I might get around to making an all wood version at some point.

On the plus side I have a scrub plane that i can use on suspicious woods and just replace the sole if I hit nails or something.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A busy bench is a happy bench.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Mike!


----------



## bandit571

Just puttering around, today..









1st coat is drying….have a bunch more to do…


----------



## MikeB_UK

> That's awesome Mike!
> 
> - HokieKen


Cheers Kenny

I think I'm going to have to take that pin out and put a new one in further forward to get it to work better as a smoothing or moulding plane though, the wedge is too thin to give any support to the blade.
Makes a really good scrub though.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Well, I got this patternmakers casting just before the plane swap and finally got around to having a look at it.
> 
> I think the pin should have been further forward, there is not quite enough room for 2 stacked plane blades to fit in, which means a really thin wedge. It s also not quite straight across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


There was a post to this youtube video over on the HPOYD thread today. Buddy has an interesting brass lever cap design that just might work in a tight spot like this. Take a look at the video and the page that Mos linked to.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> There was a post to this youtube video over on the HPOYD thread today. Buddy has an interesting brass lever cap design that just might work in a tight spot like this. Take a look at the video and the page that Mos linked to.
> 
> - Kent


Cheers kent.

Sort of the reverse of the standard one which hides the grove, interesting, but I'd need to move the pin forward to fit that as well.
Video at the top of this page shows how it works better than 
https://www.nevilleplanes.com/classic-handmade-planes/

First plan was something similar which slid under instead of having the pin go through, bit like the holtley one (but mine wouldn't be as pretty)








But there wasn't enough space to fit one in.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Duck, I forgot to answer you question on the split board idea. I copied it!

When we removed the remains of the old roof we found what we thought were two separate boards however there weren't any intermediate ribs wide enough to accommodate two board ends. We guessed and it worked out.

The lesson is go slow and document anything you dismantle!


----------



## theoldfart

Is any one home?


----------



## Lazyman

We are all just waiting for more cool rail car restorations pictures.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Is any one home?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yeap. Been having a rough couple of weeks in the shop; the brain doesn't seem to want to work. I have been enjoying your work on the rail cars, though.

I did manage to do a little bit of handsaw ripping, though. My technique is coming along…


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, it looks good. Left most of your line which is perfect. A few passes with a seven or eight should be all it needs.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent, it looks good. Left most of your line which is perfect. A few passes with a seven or eight should be all it needs.
> 
> - theoldfart


The camera lies ;-) There's a bit of wander about 3/4 the way down. Still, it's something that I could not do even just a year back, so I'm happy with the results.

Hopefully, I'll get to the planing today or tomorrow. The body movements required to check for square and flat are some of the most broken connections in my brain, so these tasks are extremely challenging and draining. But like any brain training exercise, the effort is required for progress.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> We are all just waiting for more cool rail car restorations pictures.
> 
> - Lazyman


What he said.


----------



## terryR

I found 2 of these in the shop; in progress….










trying to get up the energy to pein them together, but night shift is much tougher in my 50's.


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool project and experience, Kev.

Smitty, how's the kitchen going?

Terry, you working 12s?


----------



## duckmilk

Everything is tougher in your 50's Terry, just wait till your 60's.


----------



## theoldfart

I could do with a rerun of my 60's! Just six months left of my youth.


----------



## Lazyman

Just remember that you may only be young once but you can stay immature for a lifetime.


----------



## Lazyman

I am wrapping up a flip-top stand and was about to mount some double lock 3" castors that I bought at a garage sale 5 or 6 years ago that have been just sitting in a box when I noticed that one of them was cracked where it had apparently been left in a locked position. Hmm. Makes me wonder about the drill press stand that almost never gets moved. I suppose that dribbling some CA into the cracked wheel is not a good idea. 









So I went to Rockler and their 3" castors are a half inch taller. Next, I went next door to the Lowe's and picked up what I thought was one that was the same height. When I compare it to the other 3, I noticed it was a tad shorter. WTH. The 3" wheel is not 3" in diameter. The old ones are spot on. 









I guess I will have to shim the new one so that the dang thing doesn't rock.


----------



## jmartel

> Is any one home?
> 
> - theoldfart


Got my new push bike finally so I've been busy with that. 

















Also got my last street legal motorcycle up for sale. Going to track only for now. Realized I have used it about 3x in the last year and a half for fun rides so I figured it's not worth keeping around. Gonna put the money towards a new underwater camera rig.


----------



## theoldfart

JShred, nice hardtail. 29'er?


----------



## jmartel

> JShred, nice hardtail. 29'er?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yeah. Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29. Pretty basic hardtail. Have a dropper post on order.










Apparently yesterday's ride gave me a flat so I'm switching to tubeless sooner than anticipated. Lucky everything is tubeless ready from the factory. Should just need sealant and valves.


----------



## terryR

yes to 12's. tons of overtime lately.

love the mtn bikes, you girls. I used to live on one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…waiting on a test coat of clear gloss poly to dry….and see how it made out…on several coats of Amber Shellac..









Testing out a yard sale waffle maker….enjoying 2 blue berry waffles at the moment…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Just remember that you may only be young once but you can stay immature for a lifetime.
> 
> - Lazyman


❤ this!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, how s the kitchen going?
> 
> - ToddJB


Waiting another three weeks for countertops, then backsplash. Crown and other trim is installed, so we're looking pretty snazzy. Clamps and raw wood are the beginnings of a pillar treatment I'm working out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Smutty - are you doing a full height backsplash with your countertops?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes…

Wait, maybe no.

We have tile backsplash, off fllat counter tops.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, a little duct tape and you'll be golden.


----------



## theoldfart

JHardtail, the dropper post is well worth the cost especially if you do big rolling trails with steep drops.


----------



## duckmilk

> Apparently yesterday s ride gave me a flat
> 
> - jmartel


I was wondering why you were calling it a push bike.


----------



## 489tad

I went to the HW dealer and saw this Milar (?) Birch. There were about 6 pieces. I only bought cherry. Nothing that fancy


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I think that's what happens when you want to open a museum but it's easier to open a retail shop, just price everything so folks know it's not really for sale.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, that looks great.


----------



## HokieKen

Can't beat a dropper post when you're pushing your hopper jpeddler.

I just made that up. I dunno what a push bike or dropper post is ;-) The only pedals on my bike are for shifting and braking….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I never got the whole dropper post thing, looks like a solution in search of a problem. If headed down a steep enough incline, my seat is at the bottom of my ribcage, my legs are my suspension and training keeps me able to move quickly in whoops and rolling terrain.


----------



## jmartel

> I never got the whole dropper post thing, looks like a solution in search of a problem. If headed down a steep enough incline, my seat is at the bottom of my ribcage, my legs are my suspension and training keeps me able to move quickly in whoops and rolling terrain.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Just helps get the seat out of the way for downhills and jumps. The way I see it is that it's pretty cheap to add, especially when considering how much costs for motor bikes.

Rigged up a mount for the truck last night. Attached to the frame that holds my scuba gear.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I started to repair a piece of broken knock-down furniture yesterday. It's a favour for a friend and I don't even have the entire piece here, just some of the broken parts. It appears to be held together with stub tenons glued in place and tacked with some really small brads. I want to dismantle all the joints and then glue up the split and cracked pieces before I reassemble it but the last joint that has me stopped. I'm looking for some ideas, here.

Here's a shot of it.










The mortise is about 1 3/8" long and 1/2" wide and deep. Unfortunately, there are 2 brads through the bottom of the mortise and then completely through the tenon underneath. The heads are completely recessed and housed in an extremely thin layer of wood. I can't figure out how to remove the brads.

Here's a shot of the mirror image joint from the other end of the horizontal board.










When removing these brads from another joint on the same piece of furniture, I was able to create a drift/punch in to push the brad a little further in. That broke the adhesion and allowed me to pull the brads through with my smallest pair of vise grips.










FWIW, the wood splinters very easily. I suspect that some epoxy will find its way into the joints upon reassembly.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Brads are pretty soft, you *should* be able to drill down until the head sheares off, then just separate the pieces.

For full disclosure, I've never tried to do this, so I'd be tempted to knock a few in a couple of scraps and test the logic first.


----------



## KentInOttawa

So I used a blunted finish nail as a punch and pushed the brads through the tenon and further down into the wood.










As you can see. the brads were quite small.










When I started to pull the joint apart, the fragile wood that was left was pretty much destroyed by the glue that was still attached to the tenon.




























So now I get to repair the split before trying to put it all back together.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kent, that's a mess…

I'm just rippin' some MDF for the kitchen.


----------



## Lazyman

Well, I guess that the double locking castors I bought several years ago at an estate sale weren't such a great bargain after all. All 3 of the ones that were not already cracked before failed after putting my planer and oscillating sander on my new flip-top cart. 









I wonder if I can use them without the red "tire" on them for something a little lighter?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Well, I guess that the double locking castors I bought several years ago at an estate sale weren t such a great bargain after all. All 3 of the ones that were not already cracked before failed after putting my planer and oscillating sander on my new flip-top cart.
> - Lazyman


Welcome to club? BTDTGTTS

Casters hate my shop:































IME - Plastic hub polyurethane wheeled casters last about 5-8 years in hot arid AZ desert garage. Cheap ones die faster than higher quality ones. Woodcraft casters hold up better than most. The poly tire dries out, cracks and rolls like dog doodoo. They always look great, but fail as roll them across the crack in cement, and makes for lousy day.

There are some quasi-standards with caster configurations. If you know the width, and axle OD, replacement wheels are not hard to find. I used Caster City a couple times for crowned steel hub poly wheels. The aluminum or steel hub versions last longer than any other style. 
TBH - when Grizzly has casters on sale, an entire fixed plate caster from them can be cheaper than a new wheel elsewhere. Swap the wheels, and toss the cheap stamped steel caster plates in steel scrap bin. YMMV

Best Luck.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Nathan - I have more than 1 partial set of casters kicking around with the same type of damage. Grrrrr…


> Kent, that's a mess…
> 
> I'm just rippin' some MDF for the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


On the plus side Smitty, my mess isn't quite so dusty but yours will have a much bigger impact.

You know what they say about clamps…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Looks to be the right number of them!


----------



## duckmilk

^ I think he needs a few more.

Re: casters, been there also.

The last picture of your kitchen looks good Smitty! How much more?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Countertops, backsplash, wainscoting.


----------



## KentInOttawa

From here


> - Kent


to here



















It's not seamless by any stretch of the imagination, but it is usable. Reassembly will be later today.


----------



## jmartel

From today's ride. Motorcycle is sold, down to just the track bike now. Ordered a new camera for my underwater stuff with the money already.

Put a couple coats of paint on the remaining drawer fronts today, will do clear coat tomorrow. Install Sunday maybe? Also have a few friends with new houses that I need to make cutting boards and stuff for. So getting back into the shop a bit for a change.


----------



## theoldfart

Berms with trees like that worry me! Still working on technique.


----------



## duckmilk

Similar to moguls with trees? 
When I used to snow ski, I got very tired of walking back up the mountain to retrieve a ski after a fall. Eventually, I developed a technique of rolling over on my back before the ski came off and skidding down until I came to a stop. Lazy or skillful or just dumba$$?


----------



## theoldfart

Don't do moguls with tele skis, I leave that for the athletically gifted yutes.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Wow, Smitty! Dad had the same Dewalt RAS. My grandfather made a seven foot maple table woth drawers for it. We used the Hell outta that thing in the 70s and early 80s.
One of my brothers got it and after a couple of moves, no idea what happened to it. Sure wish we still had it…. 8>(


----------



## jmartel

Final count is 76 heads of garlic from this year's harvest.


----------



## HokieKen

At the beach this week. Was left stag for dinner so two beers and a burger will do thank you very much. These folks don't mess around with their IPAs. I think I'm in love.


















Now, do I try a third and call my son to come ride my bike back to the condo or call it an evening?


----------



## bandit571

Radegast the Brown….A Wizard from Middle Earth….known for his excessive intake of Mushrooms….


----------



## jmartel

Every now and then I get into the shop. Sanded and put the first coat of finish on the knobs tonight.


----------



## jmartel

Since I killed the thread the other day, here's the new camera in on the left vs current on the right. Have a housing on the way for it as well. Hopefully I can get it wet next week?


----------



## 489tad

Since I killed the thread the other day, here s the new camera in on the left vs current on the right. Have a housing on the way for it as well. Hopefully I can get it wet next week?

- jmartel
[/QUOTE]

How could you kill this thread but showing your Jknobs and Hardtail? Kind of our bread and butter around here.


----------



## theoldfart

Especially the hard tail!


----------



## rad457

Was digging around in the garage and came across one of my all time favorite toys Anyone who remembers these will show some age but very little Maturity.


----------



## Lazyman

The Deluxe Tournament Set, no less. Those are great for playing catch or lawn battle ship. Beer improves the game significantly.


----------



## theoldfart

Beer and Jarts, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## HokieKen

My brother and I played our own game that was a cross between Marco Polo, Dodge Ball, and Lawn Darts. We were pretty dumb.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those are great. Mom bought the kids the new sanitized version, they have a domed ball end so they bouce when they hit the ground or something else instead of sticking. So now the kids are fighting as to whether or not their dart landed (then bounced out of) the circle target. I doesn't matter how safe the game is made, someone's getting hurt one way or another, just the other day fists started flying over Candy Land.


----------



## HokieKen

When we did a BBQ swap a couple of years ago I seriously considered making some steel shafted ones since they don't make them any more. I may do it yet but I'll be keeping them to avoid any liability.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ooooo, a properly forward weighted full steel shaft lawn dart would have great penetrating power, especially from 150' in the air!


----------



## bandit571

And…launched from a Potato Cannon? May need to angle the fins a bit, to give it the proper spin…


----------



## HokieKen

That's a fantastic idea Bandit! Rig it like artillery shells.


----------



## bandit571

Will need a "Sabot" for the gas to push against,,,and yet allow the "Projo" to spin….

Job title: 13F20…...."If'n I can see you….."


----------



## Lazyman

> When we did a BBQ swap a couple of years ago I seriously considered making some steel shafted ones since they don't make them any more. I may do it yet but I'll be keeping them to avoid any liability.
> 
> - HokieKen


Just send them with a some tennis balls on the end. If they remove them it's not your fault.


----------



## ToddJB

Had to take the Pilot in for it's annual renewal inspection and noticed that I rolled into the the place at the exact mileage that my oil sticker said I needed an oil change. 205808. Never had that happen in my life. Typically I go a couple thousand passed the stickers 3k, but with a fateful moment like this, I dare not.


----------



## theoldfart

This nice piece of vintage iron just rolled out of the shop yesterday. Drive train and steam cylinders all rebuilt. Boiler is going back on in the next few weeks.










You can't imagine the hours Dan and his crew put in. Friggin' miracle workers as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lazyman

I love old steam machines. That part of the Smithsonian was my favorite part of the museum.

Here at home, I finally finished a fiip top cart to reduce the footprint of two machines to one. I decided to add a drawer to the base to hold all the parts that fall off when you invert the belt sander and decided to try John Heisz's wood full extension drawer slides instead of the $20 for the cheapest ones I could find. They actually work pretty well.


----------



## jmartel

> Ooooo, a properly forward weighted full steel shaft lawn dart would have great penetrating power, especially from 150 in the air!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's like the civilian version of "rods from God".

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinetic_bombardment


----------



## jmartel

To bump the thread up, here's a photo from work yesterday. Beats sitting behind the computer. Will be spending all day Monday and half day on Tuesday doing customer trials on 3 of these.


----------



## theoldfart

Can I have one of those JGenerous!


----------



## jmartel

And woodworking content.










Drawer fronts to be installed tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

More bike pics.



















Finally went over this drop for the first time. Thought I was gonna die. Good times.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> - Kent


I finally got this mess fixed up. After using glue and clamps to repair the split boards everything was epoxied back together because of all the voids in the joints. Unfortunately, the only epoxy that I could get hold of that was a slow set (>15 minutes) was the gray JB Weld metal-impregnated stuff. That was a real bugger to clean up the squeeze-out.










The owner was happy with the results so I'm tickled pink.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I started out the day refining some dovetails that I cut two days ago and chopped out last night. The coffee helped. This is the first complete set of four matching dovetails that I've ever cut. I finished the trimming and fitting on my second coffee.



















This photo shows a still raw piece of the recycled pallet lumber that I started with. I have a lot more where that came from.










There's an old saying that if you make 30 sets of dovetails in 30 days, you'll have muscle memory for that task for the rest of your life. I really noticed the improvement in my speed and quality between the first and the last set that I cut, so I fully intend to cut some more, just not today…


----------



## theoldfart

Good progress Kent. It is true, the more you do the better they get. Yours look a lot tighter than my first attempts.

Try putting a piece of stock the same thickness as your work on the far side of your tail vise. It's racking quite a bit, could lead to some mechanical issues down the road.


----------



## rad457

Ya Kent, but if you don't chop any for a year or so there is a bit of a re-learning curve, I usually end up doing 5 corners By the way I found a really good use for my hide glue warming plate from Lee Valley, works great to keep Coffee or Tea Hot! Little too warm for the Cognac


----------



## theoldfart

Now there's a thought.


----------



## duckmilk

Reallu nice work on those split pieces Kent. That would not be a project I would enjoy.
+1 to Kevin's suggestion on putting another board on the other end of your vise.


----------



## HokieKen

Or make yourself a widdleracker


----------



## KentInOttawa

I do my best to NOT rack the vise, but when I get into doing something I often exceed my brain's ability to keep up. On a good day, I notice and put everything down. On a bad day, I do not. Damned brain injury!!!

I can do almost anything, as long as it doesn't need to be done in one shot or even have a finish date. I enjoyed that repair because it was something that fit my abilities and timeline. After cleaning up the last three sets of dovetails this morning, I couldn't even do the layout for the mortise in the head of a mallet because I was spent. I hope that I recover enough to finish the layout tomorrow.

Doh! I just remembered, as I was typing this, that I had made a new maul a few weeks ago and that it would have been far superior to the light mallet that I used for the dovetails.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, wasn't trying to slam you.


----------



## KentInOttawa

It wasn't taken that way at all, Kevin. Some days I just need to express how any progress is good and to let you all know that there is a LOT going on around my posts, both good and bad, that doesn't ever make it in them.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting in amongst a $2 box of wood handled screwdrivers…









And a pair of Nicholson Made in USA Smooth Mill files…there was this strange looking thing, from Cinti, OH










By the LUTZ File & Tool Co. metal part of the handle is 2 pieces..









But…out on the end of what WAS a triangular file..









is a 30 degree bevel…..seems to fit a dovetail socket perfectly, too…..Interesting? I might just sharpen it up, and put it to work….


----------



## theoldfart

View from my back deck










The big tankers are dropping retardant now.

Winds are picking up as well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stay safe Kevin!


----------



## duckmilk

^ What he said Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

DC 10's and C 130's are going over pretty regularly. CalFire spotters are like hornets. A lot of folks are in harms way and it's getting worse. Looks like it's going to pass us by.

Our stuff is packed, if the wind shifts we be goin'.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Kev. Stay safe man. I'm certain all of your miter boxes and planes are packed up and ready to go but don't forget other stuff like spouses, pets etc if it comes down to that!


----------



## theoldfart

Workbench/toolchests covered in fire blankets.

Evacuating now.

See 'ya.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my… pls be safe!


----------



## theoldfart

At my daughters, Lagunitas IPA and homemade pizza.
Fires about seven to ten miles from the house. As long as the wind doesn't turn we'll be ok.


----------



## KentInOttawa

That's good to hear, all around, Kevin. Here's hoping that the fires don't affect you more than this.


----------



## terryR

Kevin, BEST of wishes to you and family!


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, hope all is okay, Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Back home, still watching the fire. It was quiet last night but they are expecting things to pick up again today.
Two of the aircraft over the house from yesterday.



















Top one's a DC 10, lower a C 130.
Watched the DC 10 do a tight banked turn between drops. Thing was almost sideways from our perspective. Glad those pilots do what they do.


----------



## DanKrager

New woodworking friend shared a neat process he uses to make interesting panels for his furniture work. He had not heard of Lumberjocks, so I encouraged him to join. He's done some fantastic work.




























Impressed, I am.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Be safe Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Dan. After yesterday's mayhem today was almost a non event. No smoke, no advancement from the fire, really weird. Just bluebird skies.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Thanks Dan. After yesterday's mayhem today was almost a non event. No smoke, no advancement from the fire, really weird. Just bluebird skies.
> 
> - theoldfart


IMO, calm is under-rated.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent. Just had a filet mignon roasted potatoes and am on my second hazy IPA.
Calm is good. Especially with no smoke.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> IMO, calm is under-rated. - Kent





> Calm is good. - theoldfart


 Reminds me of meme I saw recently:









Cheers!


----------



## 489tad

The sound that crickets make.


----------



## bandit571

High tech Router Table…









In use..









Doesn't do too bad….hand chopped the tails to match, though..









Test for fit?









Someday, I might just get the hang of doing these things….

Drawer #3 is sitting in the clamps….all glued up..


----------



## theoldfart

The shop cat is deeply interested in what I'm doing.










Outside of the condor tails I used on the RR passenger car, it's been quite a while since I've done DT's.










A new turntable is coming my way so I need an addition to the stereo cabinet.


----------



## bandit571

This thing is sitting ON my bench..









Making it hard to get anything else done, in the shop…


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like Kev and Bandit are the only ones actually working in the shop. I'm busy in the big shop, but what I'm working on is made of steel not wood. Me likey wood better. Price of steel is soaring since I last bought some. Had over $800 on my trailer day before yesterday and could barely even see it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been doing as much as I can in the shop as fast as I can, which is to say, very little & quite slowly.

I turned some 5/4×6 recycled pallet wood into garden box blanks. All trimming and dressing was done unplugged.










Assembly was done over a couple of weeks.

The last one is getting reading for the dimple cloth to be stapled to the inside. Tomorrow.










Then for the final placement, filling and planting, but that's not my job. :-D


----------



## KentInOttawa

Oh, and I sold all of my tailed routers and a home-built Norm Abram's-inspired ultimate router table. I figure if I can't use them safely, I should get the space back. The proceeds have gone into my tool fund and have already being used for some hand saws to rejuvenate.










Okay. I paid for this one, a warranted superior with no etch or discernable markings. Cleanup is ongoing.










The other one was thrown in for free and will be cleaned and donated to someone, someday.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm out of practice, lotta gaps!


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea, I forgot. I finished the mantle and fire surround I was restoring. Happy with the results.


----------



## rad457

Well I feel Guilty, (not really) Had the 3 Grangirls in the shop all wanting to try Grandpas new endeavor, carving?
Youngest lost interest real quick but actually did the best and only the middle one managed to draw some blood.
Nothing to serious and she told Grandma it was her own faulty for not following Grandpas instructions, and tomorrow she will stick to sanding some page markers.


----------



## duckmilk

You should be happy Kev, looks great!


----------



## bandit571

Will see in a little bit…IF I can move well enough to haul a load of laundry to the basement..might cut some drawer liner stock.

Took a fall, last evening….big feet tripped over the mower, and down I went (mower was shut down,BTW)and..I don't bounce like I used to…and, this was AFTER mowing the yard. Was getting it ready to park back in the shed…at least it was a grassy spot, and NOT the sidewalk, this time.

We'll see…

Got up to 90 degrees outside, today…too bleeding hot for me…


----------



## bandit571

First load is in the washer…ran out of the drawer liner 1/2 way through…will see about another roll tomorrow. Inside of the lid was given a coat of shellac,,,film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## duckmilk

Watch out for those big feet Bandit, glad you're ok enough to do the laundry ;-)


----------



## KentInOttawa

After seeing the quality and quantity of work being done by Kevin & Bandit, I'm almost ashamed to show these two sets of garden boxes finished, especially since it has taken me about two months to do them.



















Still, this much wasn't even possible given double the time just last year. I'll take the win and continue on continuing on.


----------



## 489tad

Dog approved!


----------



## theoldfart

Nice mulch too!
My raised garden beds accomplished what I needed them to do.
1. Grow stuff.
2. Makes my wife happy.

What more do you need?


----------



## bandit571

Sneak peek…









Lid has a coat of Amber Shellac…









Drawers have a locking bar..









Intend to buy a 3 padlock set, that all use the same key….and make a bunch of keys….

Drawer liner…ran out about half way ..









Have the bottom 3 drawers to do.

I am moving around a bit…hurts, but at least I can get up and walk/stumble along…Dryer is about done..


----------



## theoldfart

Dye is on.



















The smoke is to heavy to work at the RR this morning so got some shop time in.


----------



## rad457

Funny how I really dislike stain but somehow it makes a lot of woods look so Good Them D.T.s look real good to me!
Wind a blowing and raining, reminds me got some repairs to do on the shop boiler before it starts getting colder, maybe when we get back form a week or so in the Mountains, Banff then Waterton


----------



## theoldfart

Someday we want to visit Banff. A few years ago we scheduled a trip to Glacier and Banff. Fires were so bad we left Glacier and headed back to Custer state park.


----------



## duckmilk

Kev, stereo cabinet addition looks good from here.


----------



## theoldfart

Andre, Duck thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

Fantastic work Kev! I like that dye but it's a shame it somewhat obscures that lovely joinery.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, we just dodged another bullet. 60 acre wildfire in town, threatened two senior homes, the hospital and a couple of mobile home parks. Took almost three hours to contain, at 60% now.

On other things this is done, turntable will be here tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Well most of those places wouldn't be any big loss Kev. But thank God y'all saved the trailer parks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Well most of those places wouldn't be any big loss Kev. But thank God y'all saved the trailer parks!
> 
> - HokieKen


!


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, the mobile home parks here are retirement homes for many folks. Losing them would be catastrophic.


----------



## HokieKen

Well that's very different from the mobile home parks here. In light of that information, I'll extract my foot from my mouth…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Ken, the mobile home parks here are retirement homes for many folks. Losing them would be catastrophic. - theoldfart


+1 in Arizona.
Chasing cheap tools on CL, forget how many times I visited park full of single/double wide 'trailers'.

Check out this GPS location in MESA, AZ, make sure to use satellite mode:
https://www.google.com/maps/@33.4125541,-111.7607214,6724m/data=!3m1!1e3









That 2 mile wide by 10 mile long area in middle with high density white buildings are all (not so) mobile homes. Folks call them manufactured housing these days? Granted above Mesa location is an extreme density example, but it shows where us not-wealthy wood working, motorcycle riding, OLD desert rats can end up in retirement.

These are not your southern *********************************** mobile homes often seen laying in center of road in weather channel after storm. Permanent residents tend to add a secondary shed roof over trailer to reduce AC costs. Using one side for sun porch & car port and closed the other side as laundry room and hobby area. End up with triple wide living space. The nicer neighborhoods are located in gated golf course communities like this:
https://www.google.com/maps/@33.2105131,-111.8875667,1685m/data=!3m1!1e3

The cheapest mfg homes show up for sale for < $40K (plus monthly lot fees). Nice if +55 person(s) needs a winter escape, or have to lay low when po-po are hunting you for selling unlicensed athletic team marked corn hole games, or cutting boards.

Ya'all come visit now! :-(0)


----------



## HokieKen

There is a clear distinction between manufactured homes and mobile homes (more commonly called trailers) around here. And I don't know of any parks for manufactured houses. You see those on lots by theirselves just like any other house. Trailer parks are the domain of meth heads and Honey Boo-Boo around here. Our retirement communities, that would be the equivalent of CK and Kev's mobile home parks I think, are filled with patio homes (aka slab homes). Which are basically 1500-200 sqft homes built on poured slabs as opposed to typical foundations.

So, to be clear, I wasn't casting dispersions about retired folks ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought for sure we were headed here


----------



## Lazyman

> So, to be clear, I wasn't casting dispersions about retired folks ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Just the ones that are trailer trash. You know who you are. ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

For the record, I was only poking fun at Ken.  Zero offense taken here.


----------



## duckmilk

Ha, for several years I lived in a mobile home park, but I lived in a RV. I guess that puts me in a lower class.


----------



## bandit571

Upwardly mobile?


----------



## duckmilk

> Upwardly mobile?
> 
> - bandit571


Eventually Bandit. My girlfriend (now wife) rescued me, she had just bought a house in the country and let me move in.


----------



## Lazyman

I always knew you were a grifter, Duck.


----------



## ToddJB

Woodshop is *finally* starting to come together.





































Still so much to do in the of way of organization, getting machines set up, building accessory benches and whatnot, but these pics feel good.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Still so much to do in the of way of organization, getting machines set up, building accessory benches and whatnot, but these pics feel good.
> 
> - ToddJB


Just seeing those pictures gives me a calming effect. I can only imagine how good they make you feel. Don't forget to pause now and again to take it all in and enjoy it.


----------



## HokieKen

Much like you Todd, the pictures look great but I can't actually feel them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like great progress has been made! I really like the robust looking french cleat wall system.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks.

Yeti, yeah, that is all reclaimed from our third floor reno. Those 1×4s were what the acoustic panels were stapled to.


----------



## duckmilk

Shop space looks great Todd.


----------



## 489tad

That's a great space Todd. Thanks for the update. State of my shop is almost impassable. Clutter.


----------



## 489tad

I made a Made in the USA American Flag holder. 1/4" plate, angle iron welded together to hold the pole and the mother of all gussets. I took the picture after I ground away the chicken shat welding. I didn't want Duck to come up here and slap me.


----------



## Brit

My wife has just cancelled the holiday we were planning in South Lake Tahoe next year. It doesn't look like there will me much left. Really sorry for all those folks affected by the Caldor fire.


----------



## theoldfart

We have few folks we know that have homes in South Lake Tahoe. Things don't look good at the moment. Traffic jams on SR50 Eastbound are a nightmare.


----------



## Brit

Started building the outdoor kitchen area for my sunken garden project. I'm using plastic wood which I like because it will never rot or need refinishing and 316 stainless steel screws. The drawers and cupboards are also stainless steel.

From right to left there'll be a sink with a double cupboard underneath, then a couple of drawers.










In the middle will be the BBQ (haven't built the framework for that yet).










On the left of the BBQ is the gas bottle drawer and finally a double cupboard.










Her indoors changed the design after ordering the cupboard doors and we ended up with a surplus stainless steel single door.










I installed it at the back of the double cupboard to provide easy access to the consumer unit in case we need to reset fuses, etc.










The kitchen will have a granite worktop and the front surface will be render on meshed aqua panel boards which will be painted white to blend in with the surrounding walls. There will also be a stainless steel vented kickboard.

Damn if it isn't a lot of work!!! I'm kind of making it up as I go along.


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, a culinary wonderland in a garden paradise. Maybe a retractable roof over the entire area would be cool?

Your ambition makes me tired Andy. Also it looks like South Lake Tahoe may be spared so don't dump the reservations just yet!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Andy, that's awesome!


----------



## Brit

Kev - It makes me tired too. I'm having to dig deep to keep going now. I'm pushed for time now because everything for the kitchen has taken so long to arrive due to the pandemic. Reservations for South Lake Tahoe have already been cancelled. It is great that most of the dwellings seem to have escaped the flames, but the area isn't going to look the same for many years to come. My wife is planning a holiday to Canada now for 2023.

Ken - Thanks. I'd rather be carving wood though. I've got so many projects floating around in my head, but no time to do anything about them. When I do get a little time, I'm too knackered. Woe is me - sob, sob. I'll survive though.


----------



## HokieKen

I fully get that Andy. I figure my 3 Hares will be at least a year in the works :-/


----------



## bandit571

Knee Rehab for this morning…they will not be doing any surgery until AFTER the Blood Thinners are done..and the blood clots IN the knee are dissolved…..

Hmmm, not sure I can even get down the stairs TO the shop, let alone get back upstairs…painkillers seem to make powertools a bit of a no-no. Getting tired of just sitting..though.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry to hear that Bandit. Hope it gets sorted out sooner rather than later!


----------



## 489tad

Andy I'm not showing my wife your outdoor project. Nope. I'm sure it will be the envy of your street. Imagine all the crap the other husbands on Andy's street get. "Do you see what Andy is doing now you lazy bumb?"

Get better Bandit.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, since Tahoe is cancelled, why not come visit me and build me an outdoor kitchan like yours?

Dang Bandit!!! Sorry my friend.


----------



## rad457

Back from last camping trip of the year, slipped over the border into Montana, thought Kevin was going to meet me?
No smoke, but lots of Bears Came across one on a walk, Wife yells "Bear and runs away, the bear looked at me and decided I wasn't all that appealing?
Marker on Alberta/Montana Border, Waterton Lake.


----------



## Brit

*Bandit* - Hope all goes well and you'll be back saving tools in no time.

*Kev* - There will be some sort of canopy, but we haven't decided exactly how that will look yet.

*Duck* - Much as I'd like to come and visit you, building another kitchen ain't happening my friend. I'm not adverse to sitting in an armchair with a cold one and shouting instruction though. LOL.

*Dan* - The thought of meeting a bear close up scares the crap out of me. You did well to stand your ground. When my wife and I were discussing a trip to Yosemite where bear spray is *not* allowed, it went something like this:

Wife: What do we do if we encounter a bear?

Me: Stand still and make yourself look tall and make a lot of noise. Hopefully the bear will move on. If it attacks, run like the wind!

Wife: You can't outrun a bear.

Me: I know, but I can outrun you. I'm a hero from the waste up.

Wife: If you loved me, you'd fight the bear.

Me (after I'd stopped laughing): Who do you think I am? Matt Damon?


----------



## Bearcontrare

That is one FANTASTIC looking outdoor kitchen!!! Certainly won't be showing the wife those pix for at least a year and a half. Still hunting for the final home, so that would be a project for well after we find it, settle in, and I get to literally "set up shop" as it were.
But DAMN!!! That would be PERFECT, not only for al fresco gatherings, but for my New Delhi born wife to do all her "Indeen cookin" as I call it. Gotta tell y'all, just about EVERYTHING starts with about five pounds of onions, which have to be fried to just the right color and consistency. THAT stage will bring s tear to a glass eye, I guarantee…. Takes my breath away. Plus, she could spill all the tumeric she wants outside and turn the whole area yella.
Fortunately, Indian food is SO much work (chicken curry is three hours of continual labor, chopping, frying, stirring, etc) that she only fixes big meals about four times a year. Even the little stuff in between is pretty potent tear gas teleased in the house. A nice outdoor kitchen would share all that joy with nature. Might kill a few squirrels, but that's OK. They make good 'Merkan" cookin'.....


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, after you finish the outdoor kitchen, I would love for you to give us an overall view of your entire outdoor project to date. Everything I have seen you do on it has been well designed and executed.
I'll sit in my armchair with a cold one and view it with pleasure ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Good idea and make sure the shop is included!


----------



## Lazyman

I think a web cam might be the way to go.


----------



## Brit

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## miketo

Bear Contraire, I haven't had breakfast yet but you made my stomach growl at the thought of spice-laden Indian food, the hotter the better. Next time there's a big family feed, I'll be happy to stop by.


----------



## jmartel

> Bear Contraire, I haven t had breakfast yet but you made my stomach growl at the thought of spice-laden Indian food, the hotter the better. Next time there s a big family feed, I ll be happy to stop by.
> 
> - Mike


If you haven't tried Punjab in Poulsbo yet, you are missing out. Great food.


----------



## Lazyman

Lesson learned: don't try to make one more cut with a dull bandsaw blade. Blade got so hot it fused to the tires after it stopped. I also learned that I hate changing BS tires.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I dug this out and gave it a whirl today. I last used it in 2003 (!!!) and a series of unlikely events have kept me from using it since, although a buddy did use it to mill some lumber for a lathe stand about a decade ago.










I normally steer clear of power tools because of my slow response time. I consider this to be one of the safer power tools to run because it has very little risk of kickback, so I felt that it was finally within my capacity to use it again. It only took me 20 minutes of machine time to dress about 8' of 2×4 rough pallet oak on all four sides, which is GREAT because it would have taken me days or possibly weeks to achieve that using just hand tools.

Things went well enough that I pulled out some more oak to dress, but only 2 sides this time. It'll take me a few days to get through this but it will leave me with a stash of ready-use wood.










You'll also notice 2 new quick-grip clamps on the bench; I needed to top-up an Amazon order for free next-day delivery and who doesn't need more clamps?


----------



## theoldfart

It's raining!


----------



## miketo

> If you haven t tried Punjab in Poulsbo yet, you are missing out. Great food.
> 
> - jmartel


It's on our list!


----------



## duckmilk

Yay Kevin!!


----------



## theoldfart

Trial run today.
Two grandkids playing soccer at two different locations at different times.

Next week three grandkids, three times, three places!

Tiring.


----------



## duckmilk

Take the air out of the balls Kev ;-P

BTW, how was the rain? The only reports I could get were from Weathernation and they just listed some CA towns, not any satellite maps or local radar. That doesn't give me much info.
When I grew up, the local weather guy would start with national weather then go to local. Not that way anymore. Of course, when I was a kid, they still drew the weather patterns on a board by hand. Pretty artistic guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Not much rain here Duck. It was more of a spiritual moment. Hadn't smelted rain in a long time.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Well, it took me two days to recover from planing the lumber, but I finally got the lines scribed for ripping it. Then today I started the ripping. First one piece.



















Then another.










It's getting easier and better as I get more practice. If I'm lucky, I'll get the last one ripped and all the pieces planed to thickness in the next day or two. Here's hoping…


----------



## theoldfart

Good work Kent.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks much better than any of my attempts.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Trying to resaw with a bum knee…a little bit at a time…









Wondering what is inside of this Ash plank..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More ash?


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Smitty. Could be Oak ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Alder?


----------



## rad457

Nothing like a fine piece of ASH!


----------



## JayT

Smitty's being a smart ash.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I calls 'em ash I see's 'em.


----------



## HokieKen

If y'all keep going with these tree puns, I'm gonna have to leaf.


----------



## duckmilk

Some of these puns are gonna make me bark.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pun makers are certainly a splinter group within LJs, but I'm rooting for more folks to branch out.


----------



## HokieKen

Just be-twig you and me Smitty, I think you're going out on a limb with that wish.


----------



## theoldfart

Well I'm stumped, can't come up with a clever retort.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Well I'm stumped, can't come up with a clever retort.
> 
> - theoldfart


So now we're all forked.


----------



## bandit571

So much for being logged in…..trying to get to the root of all these puns….


----------



## Lazyman

Wood you guys knot it off.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like puns are "Pop-u-lar?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What a bunch of Dogwood's. It is botanically insensitive to bark when you see nice ash or big burl.
Maybe you should all go back to boarding school for a good slabbing, and year of quarantine air drying; so we can stop this pun-demic?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe send them all out to behind the woodshed?

Plank has been rotated….and the D8 rip saw started at the end of the plank…..should take one more trip to the shop, to finish up the cut…..then we'll see what the book match will look like….

hopefully a bit better than…









This one did….


----------



## duckmilk

If that bottom stick wasn't in the way Bandit, the lower pattern looks a lot like the Grinch.


----------



## Lazyman

Man do I love finding cool stuff in firewood. A buddy gave me a nice big chunk of split walnut from a friend of his firewood pile to turn a bowl from. It was a little more than half the log and over 12" in diameter and similar length so I immediately sliced off about 3" from the face with my chainsaw to remove the pith and minimize cracks since I wasn't going to get around to turning it anytime soon. A side benefit of doing that is that once you cut the pith out of the slice, you end up with a couple pretty nice quarter sawn boards that can be used for smallish projects. I decided to process the slide today and after planing the surface, I discovered that it has some really nice curly figure. Bonus! I can't wait to turn the bowl now. The two on the left are over 2" thick, the 2 on the right are uneven and vary from 1/2" to about 1" thick.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Maybe send them all out to behind the woodshed?
> 
> Plank has been rotated….and the D8 rip saw started at the end of the plank…..should take one more trip to the shop, to finish up the cut…..then we ll see what the book match will look like….
> 
> hopefully a bit better than…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one did….
> 
> - bandit571


That's a lot of work there, Bandit.

I started to finish off ripping my hardwood 2×4s today. I started with a Canadian-made 5 1/2 PPI D8.










Before I finished, I had pulled out a 4 1/2 PPI Shurley-Dietrich so that I could learn the differences between the two saws. I also compared the D8 to a not-yet-usable Shurley-Dietrich thumbhole saw that I have. The 2 thumbhole saws have similar handle hang and all have similar tooth geometry, yet they all feel different when cutting.

I finally finished the last piece. This has taken me days to do…










And then I cleaned the bench. Sicko.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, took almost as long to get TO the shop, as it did to finish the resaw…start here…









This D8 was from before the hyphen was used….the "8" is inside the "D"....28" saw..3minute mark, used the left hand for a bit..









Fine sawdust spraying everywhere….was starting to bind just a tad. Added a wedge..









And heard a "pop"....at the 5 minute mark, it was done….time to hang the saws up..









Even that didn't go too well…









Rip saw didn't want to be hung up, came down on my arm…..ow….
So, what did the inside look like?









Needs to be planed smooth, edges jointed straight….might be of some use?


----------



## CL810

Mmmmmmm, curly walnut.


> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman

So a question for the group. The moisture content is around 25%. I am thinking about resawing at least some of the curly walnut into about 1/16" veneer. Should I wait for it to dry or resaw it now so that it will dry much faster?


----------



## jmartel

Definitely wait unless you are going to be putting the veneer on a curved form. It's going to warp if you cut it now.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with jmart. If you're cutting it that thin, I'd wait and do the resaw right before applying it or until your MC is down around 10%.


----------



## Lazyman

Since 2 of the chunks are so thick, I may cut a couple of slices now for future reference just to see how much warping I get. It is quarter sawn with almost no juvenile wood so that might help too. I usually use hot hide glue and a veneer hammer to lay them down which usually softens the veneer and the hammer does a good job of flattening them back out, though with figured grain it is often not as easy to get it flat.


----------



## DanKrager

Veneer is going to curl no matter how dry or wet is is. So, wet or dry, it has be stored flat under some sort of compression between flat platens. If it is relatively wet and needs drying, then alternate a couple sheets of kraft paper or unprinted news stock between veneer layers in the stack. If the slices are removed from the log where drying stresses cause havoc, there may be less lost to distortion pressures, e.g. splitting.

In my limited experience, it doesn't matter what the actual moisture content is as long as it matches the substrate very closely when applied. And most importantly balance veneer must be applied. Being so thin, shrinkage cannot overcome the adhesive. Of course, it can't be dripping wet.

I've also been known to ignore moisture content when laminating solid wood table tops and they have stayed flat because I paid close attention to the other factors that seem to matter more.

YMMV.
DanK


----------



## terryR

posting to get to the bottom; I lost my password. LOL

been turning stuff…


----------



## Bearcontrare

After over a year and a half of searching, AT LAST we have found our final home. We are due for settlement in about three weeks. (But we all know how THAT goes…..)
Naturally, packing and finding movers who don't want us to fund their retirement has been a major PITA. (Reminder that I built my workbench with folding legs in anticipation of this move)
While filling out an inventory of items to be moved for one of the companies to submit an estimate. I was pleasantly surprised to find they actually had lines for "workbench" and "power saw". 
Checked the box for workbench and had to put the number 2 in the box for power saw, as there was not a line for wood lathe.
Even so, this company came in with the best estimate and I don't have to lug a 14 inch Rigid bandsaw and a 1948 Delta wood lathe to the new house by myself like I did the last time.


----------



## jmartel

Spent a bunch of time last night giving the shop a good cleaning. Still not finished but it's way better than it was before. I have 3 big yard waste bags full of shavings that need to go out. Going to make an effort to get some shop time in at nights from now on.

Planning on doing a big batch of cutting boards, bowls, and jewelry boxes to sell Christmas time to get rid of some of my wood hoard and make some play money.

Also picked up a new propane flat top grill on Friday. Couldn't use my charcoal ones all summer due to the burn bans. Already seasoned it and made some awesome burgers


----------



## HokieKen

My mom just got one of those Blackstones too Jburger. It does make some awesome burgers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pickup, jBlackstone!










Just made pork fajitas on mine!


----------



## theoldfart

We spent a few days on the coast in Cambria and Moro Bay.
Met some of the locals








This guy was not friendly








Beautiful coast








Also good food and fine wines to go with the sunsets.


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful coastline and sunset Kev! What kind of wine did you have with your squirrell and snake? ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

About 30 years ago I was working on a ranch in NM. We had saddled up and were heading out when the Mexican cowboys (all legal) spotted a rattlesnake. They killed it (very interesting method that spooked the horses some) cleaned and skinned it, then tied it onto the back of a saddle. I asked them what they were going to do with it. One said they would dry the meat then grind it up into a powder and use it like bouillon to season food. I found that interesting.
I have never eaten rattlesnake though I have killed several.


----------



## 489tad

A guy in the bicycle club asked if anyone has ever ridden the Death Valley Ride. No the name has death in it. Humorless Ricks. 
I've been working on a box for church. Due date mid October. Found out yesterday they want it next week. Happy happy me. Luckily i have to install hinges, make pulls and feet then finish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> A guy in the bicycle club asked if anyone has ever ridden the Death Valley Ride. No the name has death in it. Humorless Ricks.
> 
> - 489tad


Actually, my wife has done that ride.


----------



## duckmilk

And she survived??


----------



## theoldfart

Hi! I need help.
I started with this









And managed to do this









It's from a Walker Turner 16" band saw, the lower drive wheel.









I was putting on tires and the vise I was using failed. Wheel landed on the concrete floor.

There is no model number to be found.

Obviously I'm looking for a replacement. One of the guys is going to braze it for me but if it doesn't work I need a backup plan.

Any ideas?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see any reason brazing won't fix it up Kev. Biggest worries would be heat causing warping and it casting it out of balance. You could fix the balance pretty easily and if the fella brazing is good at it, he'll keep the heat down.

You could always just break two more of them and get it back in balance ;-) I'm really only half kidding about this. I think three spokes is probably sufficient structurally. The biggest problem is balance with what you have now. If you find that for some reason brazing isn't an option, I'd seriously consider cutting two more spokes off.

Sorry but I don't have any suggestions for a replacement


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ What he said, re: structural integrity. I'm not qualified to have an opinion, really, but if I did, it'd be that one missing spoke doesn't impact structure. So, J-B Weld?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, we know we will need to rebalance the wheel. There are several partial hole along the rim which the makers did to originally balance the wheel. We will also need to check the flatness after brazing. The guy is the same one that brazed my revolving mitre box which is almost spot on.


----------



## duckmilk

I don't know much about brazing, but to keep warping to a minimum when welding steel, they spot tack it on both sides first to keep it aligned, then finish the welds. Don't know if that method is even applicable to your situation.


----------



## HokieKen

Not exactly Duck. Brazing is more like soldering than welding. Less heat is generated but it's still enough to warp if not done evenly.

Kev, if he brazed your miter box and it's functional, I imagine he can do that wheel with his eyes closed. There's a lot of material there to sink the heat. I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## rad457

I was at Gilmer Woods in Portland a few years back and remember they had a huge shed on the back lot full of old Machinery and a lot of spare parts?


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Kev. Brazing should work just fine, if he knows what he's doing. And if he grinds the V deep enough, that will allow you to clean up the lines well enough that you won't be able to tell it even happened after some paint, if that's what you want.

Those stick on magnets for balancing car wheels work great on BS wheels too.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Todd. I will try that.


----------



## 489tad

I'm thinking a mini router plane for Christmas. 
Kevin, what Todd said.


----------



## Brit

Bit more progress on the outside kitchen. Nearly ready to board out the front once the plumber has brought the mains water up into the right-hand cupboard.



















This is all the material I've got left. LOL.


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Andy.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, I hope your neighbors don't buy a bunch of Chihuahuas. Nothing can ruin your outdoor experience like other people's happy dogs. You're truely creating an oasis back there.


----------



## rad457

New toy showed up in the shop today Nice Outdoor Kitchen Andy, around here we get about 3 good months for Summer here, makes large investments in outdoor living debatable?


----------



## jmartel

Some time on the bike tonight.










Shop is all cleaned up. Ready to finish the final bits on my cabinets. Need to get that done and painted before the rains come.


----------



## theoldfart

JRipper, looks good.


----------



## jmartel

Had a fire tonight and made some more burgers. Apparently someone called the fire department on us because there was nothing better to do? Nevermind that burn ban is over as of last week…


----------



## Brit

Haters gotta hate Jinferno.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't let them hold you down Jburger.


----------



## HokieKen

> New toy showed up in the shop today Nice Outdoor Kitchen Andy, around here we get about 3 good months for Summer here, makes large investments in outdoor living debatable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andre


That looks like a Hoss Andre. 8"?


----------



## terryR

Having neighbors sux IMO.

Been off for 3 weeks…where did I go? My shop!

I've been unpacking, building work tables, and just wiping down old tools…


----------



## terryR




----------



## theoldfart

Terry's back in business!


----------



## Brit

Go Terry!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Terry! Don't paint your shop, looks great as is.


----------



## terryR

To be honest, I never really noticed the lack of paint

til Todd posted his freshly painted new shop! dammit


----------



## HokieKen

Todd's a dandy TR. Keep it manly.


----------



## bandit571

New style of Noodle makers…


----------



## ToddJB

I'm here to be your thorn


----------



## duckmilk

One of the guys at work, Jake, has a friend who was paid to clean out an attic, he took all the stuff to his place and was going through everything and throwing stuff away. He was about to throw this away, but Jake said he would take it. Jake did some research and found out what it was used for, didn't need it, so he gave it to me at work today.










I guess I need to learn how to drive it.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Duck! That's a big ole fat YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck has fine friends.

And a nice 45 now!


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, it's kinda like a stray dog showing up on your back porch, now I need to get it cleaned up, neutered and vaccinated. I am glad it ended up in friendly hands instead of being tossed in a dumpster somewhere.


----------



## Mosquito

Certainly looks like it'll get the job done for sure Duck


----------



## HokieKen

Check out Mos' youtube channel Duck. Some good how-to videos on there to get you started.


----------



## HokieKen

And it's nothing like a stray dog on my back porch. I'd never kick a plane!


----------



## chrisstef

Yo. What up you bunch of urinal peekers.

Stef n the boy are still kickin. Routines have changed quite a bit but were pretty well settled in and startin to kick ass again. School's in full swing, works doin just fine and were in good mental shape.

Closing up the camper in 3 weeks and hope to try n tackle a couple projects and at least clean up the shop.

Glad to see you goons still hangin around!


----------



## rad457

Time to sign into Stanley #45 - 7 forms of fun in 1! Thread?


----------



## HokieKen

Waddup Stef!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, nice to hear from you and Nate. Stop in more often.
Glad things are on the rise, keep it up.


----------



## jmartel

> Yo. What up you bunch of urinal peekers.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## rad457

*Yo. What up you bunch of urinal peekers.*

Brought back some Ice Trough Urinal memories from Montana  Great place to keep your Beer cold!


----------



## terryR

Hey Stef! Glad to see you around!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good to hear from you Stef! 
Glad to hear you and the boy are doing ok. Get some shop time. You deserve it.


----------



## rad457

Finally made something from my favorites list Shameless copy of the LBD;s, but not as Purity.


----------



## HokieKen

How exactly does that contraption work Andre?


----------



## rad457

Adjustable square/rectangle frame for making juice groves in cutting boards was the purpose intended?
Inside dimensions are 18 1/2" by 22 1/2" 
Have used similar set up to make miter slots for shelf's in bookcases.
LBD's project,https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419262


----------



## rad457

Got this out the Shop finally, took way too long and way too much thought for a hey can you build me a Little Library


----------



## bandit571

About like building a Key Safe?


----------



## rad457

Rush order, gift was very appreciated.


----------



## Brit

Finished all the bits I've got to do on the outdoor kitchen except for a few bits of trim inside the cupboards to hide the screws and fitting the kickboard once that arrives. The granite company came and laser templated for the worktop yesterday and that will be fitted on Friday next week. I finished cutting and fitting the exterior Aquapanel to the front face this morning and that will be rendered before Friday. Nearly there now.










I had to build a box in-situ out of black plastic sheet under the cupboard where the sink will go to protect the mains water pipe from the winter winds and the pipe that goes back out to the top up the water feature. I then insulated the pipes with foam wrapped in aluminium tape, lined the box with 1" Celotex sheet, double-wrapped the two 90 degree pipe connections with sheep's wool and then completely stuffed the inside of the box with more sheep's wool. Totally over the top in terms of insulation, but at least if it ever does freeze and cause an issue (which I very much doubt), I'll be able to say that I did everything possible to protect the pipes.










There is an inspection cover around the pipes where they come through the floor of the cupboard in case access is needed in the future. The rest of the pipework inside the cupboard will be insulated after the sink has been fitted, the taps connected and the joints pressure tested. I have to build a box inside the cupboard to go over the two lever valves which will also be lined with Celotex. All the plumbing has been designed so that the whole system can be completely drained down into the water feature so no water remains in the taps, the pipes or the water heater over winter. I also installed a stopcock with its own inspection chamber near the house where we tapped into the mains water feed so we can also turn off the water supply to the outdoor kitchen. In short, I've done everything I can do to protect the plumbing during the winter months.


----------



## miketo

Andy, I really appreciate the amount of forethought you've put in for "the next guy." Unless something wildly unforeseen like a lava flow occurs, whoever needs to service those lines will be very appreciative.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Mike.


----------



## rad457

I have used thermostatic controlled heat tracing(heat tape) with no problems here, just have to remember to plug it it in the fall/winter As a rule very little water use outdoors in the "winter" months except to make skating rinks!


----------



## duckmilk

Your outdoor kitchen looks great Andy. I hope you get a bunch of use out of it before winter hits.


----------



## ToddJB

Hydronics system all set up for heating shop floor. Hopefully this is awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow Andy, a ton of thought and prep went into that outdoor kitchen, all the way around. Here's to NEVER having water in those cabinets where it ain't supposed to be!


----------



## miketo

Todd, my FIL put in hydronic heating in his shop. It was terrific. I think you're going to love it.


----------



## rad457

Dang Todd, that looks almost like ya know what you are doing Is that a Hot water tank or a boiler? Water or Glycol?
I was surprised a few weeks back when I went to check the ph of the Propylene Glycol in my system, stuff was almost black, guess 10 years exceeds the recommended life expectancy?


----------



## ToddJB

Water heater, and it's currently just tap water, but I'll be swapping it out for a 75/25 mix of water/glycol.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's one of the fanciest stills, I mean hydronics systems I've seen!


----------



## ToddJB

The still doesnt get posted on the internet.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Radiant heating was dreamed of for my shop, but it didn't make the short-list on the specs. It would've been too expensive and tricky to schedule during the Fall of 2020. My loss. Still, having a reliable HVAC system sure made the shop more pleasant during when the weather moves away from 20C/68F.


----------



## HokieKen

That's swanky Todd!


----------



## HokieKen

> Rush order, gift was very appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andre


I missed that earlier Andre. That's very nice work though


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Kent, I get it. Had our situation not been what it was at the time when I poured my concrete I doubt I'd be doing it either.

My rough cost minus the concrete.
$600 - 2" insulation under slab
$400 - in 1200' of 1/2 pex
$200ish - pump, switch, and thermostat
$100ish - plumping parts
$250 - glycol - new 55 gallon drum of Craigslist
$25 - distilled water
Free - water heater and expansion tank

So I'm currently setting at around $1575, and I hope to get $200 of that back as I have 20ish gallons of glycol left that I should be able to sell.

Buying a water heater and the glycol (at $20 gallon) would have made it exponentially more.


----------



## Brit

My daughter's place had really uneconomical storage heaters. Once she got over the shock of her first bill, we ripped them out and replaced them with infrared panels on the ceilings. They are amazing. Whilst other forms of heating have to heat the room up first before you start to feel warm, with infrared heating you are warm as soon as you turn it on. It warms you instead of the air around you.


----------



## rad457

Good deal on the glycol think I paid $200.00 for 5 gal 10 years ago and $209.00 now.
Went with a Electric boiler which has been the best investment so far with all the taxes on
all carbon based fuels! LOL! went 10 years with just a plug in timer to control Temp in the 
shop, finally installed a thermostat during this last(first) maintenance


----------



## rad457

*I missed that earlier Andre. That's very nice work though *

Thanks, 1st. attempt, went back and looked at some others and the next version has a smoother transition from body to head. Sadly my wife has lost someone close again.


----------



## DLK

Where can I get metal discs that are 3/32 thick and 3 inch in diameter?


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of discs and what kind of metal Don? If you just need blank 3" round x 3/32" pieces, I can make you some.


----------



## DLK

This is an insert for my 20" bandsaw. The original is mild steel, but I think aluminum would work just as well. I will have to cut the slot later. I just realized I could turn them out of wood or plastic with a rabbet. The commercial zero-clearance ones seem to be 2 1/2 " diameter. I can't find 3 inch. So if you want to send me a couple that would be cool. (Let me know how much, maybe pack them in with a MF frog.  )


----------



## rad457

> This is an insert for my bandsaw. The original is mild steel, but I think aluminum would work just as well. I will have to cut the slot later. I suppose I could turn them out of wood or plastic.
> 
> - Combo Prof


That's what I did, also had to make an insert for the shaper, which is why I now have a lathe in the shop


----------



## HokieKen

> This is an insert for my 20" bandsaw. The original is mild steel, but I think aluminum would work just as well. I will have to cut the slot later. I just realized I could turn them out of wood or plastic with a rabbet. The commercial zero-clearance ones seem to be 2 1/2 " diameter. I can t find 3 inch. So if you want to send me a couple that would be cool. (Let me know how much, maybe pack them in with a MF frog.  )
> 
> - Combo Prof


I'll look and see if I have any Aluminum bar big enough. I should be able to find something.


----------



## DLK

I forgot I had a lathe and could do this I also have an old cutting board. Do I will give it a try when I get back home in 5 days from now. 


> This is an insert for my bandsaw. The original is mild steel, but I think aluminum would work just as well. I will have to cut the slot later. I suppose I could turn them out of wood or plastic.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> That s what I did, also had to make an insert for the shaper, which is why I now have a lathe in the shop
> 
> - Andre


----------



## bigblockyeti

You could get a 3 3/8" saw blade from a Makita cordless saw and grind the teeth off until you had a 3" circle. The plate on such a small blade should't be particularly tough steel but it's probably a little on the thin side.


----------



## Lazyman

My band saw uses plastic inserts so I will just 3D print them when I need new ones. If you can give me exact dimensions I can print a few for you.


----------



## 489tad

The latest is nothing fancy, just a stand for the adjustable work station. Made from scrap popular, floating tenons and a partial board. I used black door paint. I did a terrible job painting. My wife got sick of looking at the same wall. Heck with a full battery and stealing neighbors WiFi she's good to go.


----------



## DLK

> My band saw uses plastic inserts so I will just 3D print them when I need new ones. If you can give me exact dimensions I can print a few for you.
> 
> - Lazyman


The exact dimensions of the steel insert is 3 inch diameter by 3/32 inches thick. But one could make a thicker disc say 1/4 inch thick with a rabbeted edge that is 3/32 thick and (I think ) 3/8 inch wide. I would have to measure to be sure. Unfortunately I am traveling now. I return on Sunday.


----------



## Lazyman

That's pretty thin. I think that my plastic insert is 5/32". I will also need the width and length of the blade slot. For a thicker middle (rabbeted edge), we should probably bevel the edge of the slot in case you tilt the table. Once you verify the measurements, I will print one and see if it looks like it will be strong enough. It should be based upon other things I have printed.

Quick and dirty drawing with 3/32" thick rim 3/8" wide and 1/4" thickness in the middle. 1/4" might be too thick?


----------



## Brit

Nice work on the stand Dan. Happy wife, happy life as they say.


----------



## bandit571

Not so sure I like this lid…yet…









Maybe too "Casket-like"?....will see IF Single Brain Cell Sketch Up can come up with something better? Not sure IF a rounded profile on the lid would look better,,,,maybe a thinner lid? 









Before these get nailed on….

Maybe switch where the rebate is? Flatten the one on the box, create one under a new lid…Maybe with the rounded profile on top…..all four edges? Hmmm…


----------



## DLK

> That s pretty thin. I think that my plastic insert is 5/32". I will also need the width and length of the blade slot. For a thicker middle (rabbeted edge), we should probably bevel the edge of the slot in case you tilt the table. Once you verify the measurements, I will print one and see if it looks like it will be strong enough. It should be based upon other things I have printed.
> 
> Quick and dirty drawing with 3/32" thick rim 3/8" wide and 1/4" thickness in the middle. 1/4" might be too thick?
> 
> - Lazyman


O.K. I'm still traveling. Meanwhile here are entries from the manual, which may not be all that useful.


----------



## DLK

> This is an insert for my 20" bandsaw. The original is mild steel, but I think aluminum would work just as well. I will have to cut the slot later. I just realized I could turn them out of wood or plastic with a rabbet. The commercial zero-clearance ones seem to be 2 1/2 " diameter. I can t find 3 inch. So if you want to send me a couple that would be cool. (Let me know how much, maybe pack them in with a MF frog.  )
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> I ll look and see if I have any Aluminum bar big enough. I should be able to find something.
> 
> - HokieKen


I checked the manual its definitely aluminium. I must have a steel replacement. SO if you make one or two that would be great.


----------



## DLK

> Not so sure I like this lid…yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe too "Casket-like"?....will see IF Single Brain Cell Sketch Up can come up with something better? Not sure IF a rounded profile on the lid would look better,,,,maybe a thinner lid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before these get nailed on….
> 
> Maybe switch where the rebate is? Flatten the one on the box, create one under a new lid…Maybe with the rounded profile on top…..all four edges? Hmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


I think the only issue is that the top looks too thick compared to the sides. They should look to be the same… I think.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a similar insert in my Grizzly bandsaw to the one Don shows. I bought a couple of 3D printed ones off Ebay a while back and while they are okay, I'll turn the next ones from Aluminum or Brass. With it being as thin as it is, once you cut the slot in, the plastic cups really easily. Making it 1/4" thick and rabbeting it isn't a bad idea though and may add the rigidity needed. Mine is made like that but it's only about 1/8" thick total which isn't enough. I don't know anything about the print though, maybe a denser print setting or a different filament would work better?


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. They must have cheaped out on the wall thickness and infill or maybe used the wrong type of filament. It could also be that it warped a bit during printing. That is something you have to be careful of with PLA filaments, which is what most people use. I printed a cyclone with PETG filament for my shop vac that is 6" in diameter and the flat top which has the hole/fitting for the vac hose in the middle hasn't sagged at all, even under suction. The flat on the top and vertical wall are only about 2-3 mm thick (solid-no infill). The cone wall is thicker but has some infill. This was right after printing but except for it being dirtier still looks the same after about 2 1/2 years.










Regardless, I will print one and stress test it to see if the the blade slot causes it to flex, warp or sag. I am still using the one that came with my 17" grizzly. I sold the saw that had the printed ones so cannot report about whether it has sagged or distorted over time.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I like that desk.


----------



## DLK

*Kenny and Nathan: *Incidentally the insert I have, is still useable, but is chewed up by the prior owner and so I am just trying to find, make or buy a replacement.

*Nathan: * As I recall and I will check later. The blade is not centered in the 1/4" slot, and instead rides against the right edge. This may be so that when tilting to 45 degrees the same insert can be used. Hence beveling the slot may only be necessary on the the right edge.


----------



## miketo

Or make a second insert for beveling.


----------



## HokieKen

I would print the insert with no slot Nathan then cut it with the saw when installed. No sense in making it wider than it needs to be.


----------



## Lazyman

That would probably be fine for a ZCI when cutting small parts, Kenny, but since there is infill, I wonder if that could possibly weaken it because there will be no shell wall there. Plus, any flutter is going to cause friction and probably melt the plastic. Suspect that any heat might also cause it to sag?

EDIT: I am mostly worried by the thinness of the rim/rabbet.


----------



## HokieKen

Good point about no shell wall Nathan. I hadn't thought about that. Maybe that's why the ones I bought cupped so easily? They came solid and I cut the slot in them. And when I cut the slot, I opened it up a bit with sandpaper afterwards so the blade won't actually rub it.

I think I'm just gonna turn myself a handful of Aluminum ones and be done with it whenever I stumble on some Aluminum bar big enough. Glad to turn you a couple too Don, just don't have any Aluminum big enough at the moment…

Nathan - I may take some measurements and hit you up for some inserts for my OSS. 









The inserts that came with it are too loose on the OD, too thin (don't sit flush with table top) and leave too much gap around the sanding drums. I've thought I might mill some from some UHMW sheet but printing is probably a better solution on these


----------



## DLK

I found on etsy some 13g 3" diameter disks and ordered them. Should be here on the 28th (they say). If they work I'll be good. If not we can continue the adventure. I will let you know.


----------



## Lazyman

I'll be glad to print some inserts for your OSS Kenny. I just checked Thingiverse and no one has posted any yet so we will have to design our own. Just give me some specs or draw up what you want and I can print them.

Meanwhile, I am going to print an insert for my Grizzly 513 BS just to have an extra on hand. As for a solid one for a ZCI, I would probably just make the infill 100% but would want to keep it relatively thin or it might take days to print. Typical infill is 20% or less.

BTW, I just started using a new (to me) CAD package and I am liking it so far: OnShape. It is free as long as you don't mind your files being public in the cloud. It is sort of similar to Fusion 360 but for me at least seems easier to use. I was able to draft that insert above, which was my first design, in about 15 minutes. It is parametric so I was able to simply change the measurements to make one that "should" fit my band saw.


----------



## HokieKen

I tried Onshape for my iPad a few years ago and found it too cumbersome. I may give it another go though. It would be nice to use my iPad to draft up some models when I'm watching TV sometimes.


----------



## Lazyman

So far, I have only tried it on my iPad to tweak something I did on the desktop. It was from one of the exercises I did to learn how to use it. A stylus makes it easier on the iPad. The desktop version runs in a browser so it doesn't require any software to download.


----------



## Lazyman

The printed insert fits well, though it turned out a few thousanths thinner on the rabbet than the original so I will need to see what happened there. I actually have to shim the factory insert with masking tape to make it level with the tabel so I can always do that with this one too. It is super rigid so I don't see this thing sagging. I can flex it slightly by hand by twisting the 2 front points in opposite directions but it springs back into place and flexes less than the original (black one in picture below). I made the center section 0.3" thick. I might have to print one that is flat like the original just to see how stiff it is. I might have to try putting some holes like the original too. I should also add the alignment pins too because it is kind of annoying to align it without them.


----------



## rad457

For the shaper I used some torrified maple that I had found in a discount bin at L.V. seen over 6 years of use and still perfect!

























For my 17" general some engineered flooring that Kiefer gave me cut with a hole saw then sanded to fit, then slice a chunk of when I need to replace it Works real well as a ZCI.


----------



## rad457

On another note finally finished one more Birdy, got to be the hardest Walnut I have ever worked with, thus the larger size.








Basswod was sooo much nicer to work with









Had to laugh, when I was working on Walnut one in the shop a Chickadee flew into the shop and hung out for about half an hour.


----------



## HokieKen

That big gap would drive me crazy Nathan. That was why I replaced my insert to begin with. I hate when small cutoffs get wedged in there which seemed to happen a lot. I'd close that up to be about 1/32" wider than the blade on the next print if it were me.


----------



## CL810

Andre, I've been intrigued by the comfort birds for some time. Yours look very nice.


----------



## miketo

Beautiful comfort bird, Andre!


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, just made it to match the stock one because that's what is needed for one you can tilt. I'm going make a couple more in different styles including a ZCI.



> That big gap would drive me crazy Nathan. That was why I replaced my insert to begin with. I hate when small cutoffs get wedged in there which seemed to happen a lot. I'd close that up to be about 1/32" wider than the blade on the next print if it were me.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jmartel




----------



## HokieKen

Yummy #Jburly!


----------



## terryR

oooh, lovely burl.

I finally (after 10 years) cut the most expensive piece of wood I've stored in my shop…Kingwood










…and scored a fancy light box for photos.


----------



## Brit

What are you going to put in that then Terry?


----------



## Brit

Never heard of comfort birds before. Had to look it up. I can't help thinking you could stick the word 'comfort' in front of anything you carve and it would instantly be more saleable.

Personally, I think I'd take more comfort from a stiff drink or three.

Nice carving though Dan.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I will carve some comfort scales for a pocket knife or maybe a screwdriver.


----------



## rad457

The concept of the Comfort bird was to provide Comfort, The 2 that made for my wife were for the sudden passing of coworkers. The last one from Walnut was the first of I had started but put aside as time constraints made the hard wood to difficult to work with, ended up actually polishing it on a buffing wheel which made it really smooth!
I do agree though that a nice 18yr. old Single malt provides immense comfort


----------



## bandit571

Something for Brit and Kenny to drool over?









$6.95 at a local Restore store….









Witherby Model 7344, Made in England…

Question being….how do you change the bit? Hmmm…


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, I just went over to the dark side. Bought a tailed tool.



















I'm hoping one of the grandkids will take an interest in making wooden puzzles.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I want to pick up a nice scroll saw at some point.


----------



## terryR

Andy, I'll probably try to sell these boxes I've been turning; have too many around the house! 

I played around with wooden puzzles and Intarsia a little, but wasn't my cup of tea. still have the 21" Excalibur scroll saw, but rarely use it


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, where did you get your puzzle patterns or did you wing it?


----------



## jmartel

I do woodworking sometimes. Got some jewelry boxes and cutting boards going together now. The second box is getting some lacewkid for the lid insert, just gluing up right now. Planning on batching a bunch of stuff out to sell this Christmas season. Have some more toys I want to buy.

In other news, I am putting an order in on a Ford Maverick. I need a new truck and the little trucklet is all I need so it should work well. Who knows when it will get here though.


----------



## terryR

Kevin, I bought them online, but there's no way I could remember the vendor. Sorry, it's been too long. I bet there are free places to get them now, but I'd need a kid to show me how to do it.

hmmm…Maverick. price doesn't suck. turbo could be fun. can put plywood on a trailer. hmmm…


----------



## Mosquito

Same boat Terry, my 16" Excalibur hasn't seen much use in probably 5 years now, had it for 7. I used it more for my wooden computer cases than anything. It hasn't even made it out to the shop from the kitchenette where it landed before the shop was done


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, that is one fine saw. I was an RBI dealer for several years and sold several dozen just by cutting tiny stuff for demo purposes, then when I saw the reactions to it, for sale. Ended up a small business of its own.

Brief story: A lady friend of the family had Marfans syndrome and one of the corrective surgeries left her legs paralyzed. She was a very active lady and this left her in a desperate emotional state. I knew she like to sew, so I asked her about cutting some patterns on one of my tiny RBI scroll saws. She thought she would be afraid of the noise and mess, so I brought one over to her place with some simple patterns and the material. She turned it on for the first time and commented, this makes less noise than my sewing machine! Long story short, she took to it like a duck takes to water. I had trouble keeping up with material supplies, and she soon accumulated quite a stock of goodies. She even branched out creating her own designs. So we agreed to start frequenting craft shows together at my expense because I was already there with the saw booth. It wasn't long before she was booking her own venues. Had there been internet at the time, she would have made a killing! The moral of the story is: these saws are good therapy for what ails ya.

Get rid of that stupid "pressure foot" and use the fixture to hold a small LED light. I equipped my saw with a magnifier light ring that makes sawing so much more accurate and pleasant.

And if you're concerned about collecting dust, a radiator cleaner attachment mounted under the table clears the under arm. I drilled a 3/4" hole through flat sides near the end of mine and ran the blade through it. A small shop vac does a fine job of dust control.

Shiela Landry makes the best designs I've ever cut. They are very well laid out and precise….easy to follow even the complicated ones.









DanK


----------



## rad457

I looked for years for a reasonably price decent scroll saw finally bought a 16" King that was on sale for $100.00
made 2 little Christmas decorations and hasn't been used since For the price actually worked quite well. 
Did have the pleasure of using one of Shipwrights Chevalets, if only I had the floor space and ability!


----------



## jmartel

> Kevin, I bought them online, but there's no way I could remember the vendor. Sorry, it's been too long. I bet there are free places to get them now, but I'd need a kid to show me how to do it.
> 
> hmmm…Maverick. price doesn't suck. turbo could be fun. can put plywood on a trailer. hmmm…
> 
> - terryR


Plywood fits in the bed above the wheel wells. Tailgate can stop at an angle to support.

Still fits a motorcycle in the bed. Good gas mileage. Perfect for a suburban dad like me. Does just what I need and nothing more.


----------



## HokieKen

I inherited a 16" Delta scroll saw. The only thing I have used it for is to make some templates to use for router inlay in 1/4" plywood. It's something that sees very little use in my shop but it's handy to have when it's needed. I could accomplish the same tasks with a coping saw but the scroll saw is faster and easier so I let it hang around.

Jmart, that box looks great! And good call on the Maverick. I think it's a promising looking vehicle to fill a currently empty niche. Did you order the hybrid or the nonhybrid version?


----------



## jmartel

Non hybrid turbo. Going to be towing an 1800# trailer in the mountains and figured I'd want the extra power even if the hybrid would do it too. Plus most of my driving is highway and the hybrid isn't that much better on the highway for gas mileage.

Ordered a velocity blue XLT, lux package, 2.0l fwd and nothing else. Will pick up a tonneau cover at some point and some rails that are tall enough to go over the cab for lumber and kayaks.


----------



## HokieKen

Good call. I'd have went with the turbo too. I probably would have opted for the AWD if it wasn't too much more but I imagine the FWD would be good enough for anything but heavy snows.


----------



## HokieKen

> Something for Brit and Kenny to drool over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6.95 at a local Restore store….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witherby Model 7344, Made in England…
> 
> Question being….how do you change the bit? Hmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


Looks handy Bandit. I've seen several English versions of that driver. Moore & Wright comes to mind. Pretty sure you were kidding but… you don't change the bit ;-)


----------



## jmartel

AWD would have been like $3k more, so not worth it since we don't get much snow here and I don't off-road. I have the Subaru if I want good AWD. The FWD will already be significantly better than my current RWD ranger.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, thanks for the heads up on the foot. I did order a foot switch ams was contemplating the pressure foot. I will rig up some sort of dust collection. Going slow for now.

Uh, it's raining here. And I do mean raining. 2.5" already today and the heavy stuff hasn't stated yet. Lots of trees down and debris in the roads. Red flag warnings on the near by fire scars. Got my fingers crossed for the folks in those areas.

Guess I'll work in the shop today. Mountain bikes need cleaning from our road trip last week. Playing with the scroll saw as well.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I just gave away my Delta 16" 2-speed scroll saw. I made a stand for it and used it to cut a LOT of small parts for a local crafting business. After wearing out the bushings in the arms for it twice, it had paid for most of the other machinery in my shop at the time (router, radial arm saw and table saw). After moving a few times and my accident, I realised that I would never use it again, so it was given to a friend of a friend as a form of therapy. Apparently, she loves it.

I used to use patterns from wherever I could find them and I wish that I had done some intarsia, but I did do the 371-hole dragon from Patrick Spielman's book that I'm still quite happy with.


----------



## JayT

> Non hybrid turbo. Going to be towing an 1800# trailer in the mountains and figured I d want the extra power even if the hybrid would do it too. Plus most of my driving is highway and the hybrid isn t that much better on the highway for gas mileage.
> 
> Ordered a velocity blue XLT, lux package, 2.0l fwd and nothing else. Will pick up a tonneau cover at some point and some rails that are tall enough to go over the cab for lumber and kayaks.
> 
> - jmartel


Very similar to what I ordered. XLT, lux pkg, 2.0 turbo fwd. I almost went Alto Blue, but decided on Cactus Gray to not show dust as much. I did add the hard rollup tonneau cover. Really like the looks of the Santa Cruz, but when I got to specs I wanted on both vehicles, the Maverick was quite a bit cheaper. Plus, the nearest Hyundai dealer is 90 miles away. When are you going to get yours?


----------



## jmartel

> Non hybrid turbo. Going to be towing an 1800# trailer in the mountains and figured I d want the extra power even if the hybrid would do it too. Plus most of my driving is highway and the hybrid isn t that much better on the highway for gas mileage.
> 
> Ordered a velocity blue XLT, lux package, 2.0l fwd and nothing else. Will pick up a tonneau cover at some point and some rails that are tall enough to go over the cab for lumber and kayaks.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Very similar to what I ordered. XLT, lux pkg, 2.0 turbo fwd. I almost went Alto Blue, but decided on Cactus Gray to not show dust as much. I did add the hard rollup tonneau cover. Really like the looks of the Santa Cruz, but when I got to specs I wanted on both vehicles, the Maverick was quite a bit cheaper. Plus, the nearest Hyundai dealer is 90 miles away. When are you going to get yours?
> 
> - JayT


No idea. I don't even have an order confirmation yet from the dealer. I literally just submitted the request on Friday afternoon after going through the options with jwife. I originally wanted Alto blue but it's basically black unless you are in direct sunlight. So it's gonna show everything. It was between velocity blue, area 51 (jwifes favorite), and carbonized grey. I wish they brought in some of the Bronco colors like the green or brown.


----------



## JayT

I ordered in July and just recently got notification that it's scheduled for ptoduction the last week of Novenber. Probably means January or February delivery, from what I understand.

I wasn't sure about the cactus gray at first, but found out the local Ford place had a Ranger on the lot in that color, so went to look. It grew on me the more I looked at it, enough that I was OK ordering it. The gray has a distinct greenish tint.


----------



## HokieKen

I thought you would have ordered the Jayhawk blue JayT. It's a really proud blue in the early light but folds under a wash of Oklahoma Red later in the day ;-)

Don't worry. Hokie Maroon looked good when it came out but it's just plain ugly now…


----------



## jmartel

> I thought you would have ordered the Jayhawk blue JayT. It's a really proud blue in the early light but folds under a wash of Oklahoma Red later in the day ;-)
> 
> Don't worry. Hokie Maroon looked good when it came out but it's just plain ugly now…
> 
> - HokieKen


#firefuente

I think I've spent more time in the shop in the last 4 days than the last 4 months combined. Definitely missed the copious amounts of sawdust up the nose.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Finally came up with a use for that Marples transitional plane I didn't like.

Stick a hunk of wood to the side








And use it as a dedicated shooting plane









Now I'll just carve a bit more handle off each time I use it until it's completely comfy to use.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Jmart, I think Fuentes better start floating his resume around.


----------



## jmartel

Nice save, MikeB. What kind of wood is on the side?


----------



## MikeB_UK

Spalted beech, it'll even out a bit to match the beech of the plane over the next few months or so (Well, there will be some speed stripes from the spalting).

Had some left over from the plough plane build.


----------



## theoldfart

Final rain total, over 12"!

No power till 8 tonight, went out yesterday at 5:30

Kinda happy we had an 11k watt generator installed last year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Kinda happy we had an 11k watt generator installed last year.
> 
> - theoldfart


I thought those were being banned in CA?


----------



## theoldfart

Huh?


----------



## jmartel

I hadn't seen spalted beech before, nice.

And I think yeti was talking about small engines being banned from sale in CA, but it doesn't go into effect until 2024.


----------



## terryR

yuck to 12" of rain!

first hint of snow in GA,


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gas generators, blowers, mowers, hedge trimmers, weedeaters, power washers, chainsaws (not certain on that one) all banned by Emperor Newsome.

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2021/10/gas-powered-lawn-mowers-leaf-blowers-to-be-banned-under-new-california-law/


----------



## Mosquito

Just have to make sure it makes more than 25HP from the sounds of it lol

You'd think before CA could ban the use of gasoline powered generators, they'd have to fix their power distribution…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

12" of rain? Holy cow! That ends the drought!


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes Kev. I saw on the news this evening that Sacramento ended a 200+ dry spell with a record setting 5.5" in 24 hours. Sure beats fire I guess!


----------



## theoldfart

Lotta mud slides happened, several roads and highways are blocked.
Power just came on ten minutes ago. Nice and quiet now. All those generators sound like an RV park or a trailer park.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Kev. Glad you're OK and not washed out into the Pacific.



> I thought you would have ordered the Jayhawk blue JayT. It's a really proud blue in the early light but folds under a wash of Oklahoma Red later in the day ;-)
> 
> Don't worry. Hokie Maroon looked good when it came out but it's just plain ugly now…
> 
> - HokieKen


Except I'm a Nebraska football fan. (Hangs head in shame). Couldn't get a red Maverick, because their color is Hot Pepper Red and ain't nothing hot about the Huskers, except maybe the seat of some of the coaches.


----------



## theoldfart

Me too JayT, thanks.


----------



## DLK

*Band saw insert replacement resolved.* A few days ago (Oct. 19) I inquired about getting 3/32 inch thick 3" diameter disks to make inserts for my bandsaw. Kenny and Nathan kindly responded that they would help. I had search several times via google, ebay, online metals, etc. without luck. Did one more search on Oct. 21 and voila I found some 13g 3" diameter aluminum disks. As you know 13 gauge is 3/32 thick. I ordered 5 of them and they arrived yesterday Oct. 25. (One side of each disk has a plastic facing that is easy to peel off. The scratches you see are in the plastic facing.)

I cut a centered 1/4 inch slot and now I have an insert that matches the original.










The disk on the left is the chewed up one that the prior owner made from mild steel. The disks I received were very slightly oversized (or perhaps very slightly out of round). A very light pass against the disk sander cured the problem and it fits. (Installed a little crooked in this photo but that it is easily corrected.)










Now some of might suggest I should make a zero clearance insert and I may do that. But I mostly use this 20" band saw for resawing and have a 1" 2 tpi blade installed on it. I normally do not have small pieces that get caught in the slot. I have a 12" band saw with a 1/8" blade I use scroll cuts.

The Etsy seller who sold me the disks charged $21.15 for the 5 disks but then refunded me $5.78, because the postage was lower than he expected. That was remarkably descent of the seller. Total cost was $15.37 about $3.08 per disk. A good deal I think.










*Nathan*, because you wanted to know, the lip is 5/16 inches.


----------



## Lazyman

Those look pretty nice. For resawing I think that I would make one where the slot is a little wider to avoid having the blade crash into it should the blade wander, especially when it starts getting dull. My stock inserts have a 3/8" slot and I have only cut into it when the blade got dull and started to bow during a resaw and I was too lazy to swap it out. Not sure I would want to use aluminum for a ZCI. Seems like it might wear the sides of the teeth?

BTW, offer still stands if you want some printed ones.


----------



## DLK

*Nathan* Here is an Idea. Instead of printing a 3" insert to fit the bandsaw print a 3-2(5/16) = 2.375 with a raised 3/8" bump (or 1/4" bump) and otherwise 3/32 thick, that can be super glued onto the back of an aluminum disk so that the bump fits into the slot. (If the disks I had were mild steel I would use magnets instead of glue) Instead of glue perhaps double sided tape or make a dovetail slot.


----------



## LH_Fixtures

hello,
Im new to the CNC world. We have a small shop where we make mill work and solid surface counters. I want a cnc machine to process(cut/route and sand) both 30" wide x 144" long solid surface sheeting , as well as 4×8 melamine and plywood sheeting. Does anyone have a suggestion about what make of machine would be best for these applications?
Thanks


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't be too concerned about Aluminum wearing a blade. Aluminum isn't much harder than wood when it comes to tool wear. It's obviously harder than wood but it becomes much softer due to heat at the point of cutting. It's also less abrasive in general than most wood. I think Aluminum would be fine for a ZCI but I would open the slot up just slightly with some sandpaper so the blade didn't rub under normal conditions. Also if your blade is walking that far Nathan, I think worrying about not dulling it is a ship that's already sailed ;-)

All that said though, a plastic like 3D printed would be more ideal in general. Like I said before, my only problem with the ones I have are the flex and tendency to cup. But that could just be a function of filament selection and printer settings.

I thought about making some models to get you to print Nathan for inserts for my OSS. But I just put an Ender 3 on my Christmas list instead ;-) I've been threatening to buy one since I first used one in 2006. I guess the technology and prices have come to a point where I can take the plunge now


----------



## HokieKen

> hello,
> Im new to the CNC world. We have a small shop where we make mill work and solid surface counters. I want a cnc machine to process(cut/route and sand) both 30" wide x 144" long solid surface sheeting , as well as 4×8 melamine and plywood sheeting. Does anyone have a suggestion about what make of machine would be best for these applications?
> Thanks
> 
> - LH_Fixtures


The largest format I know of that's commercially available is from Avid CNC but even that's only 10' long. I don't know of any 12' capacity machines but I imagine a custom solution could be had with some manufacturers. And I imagine most of them can help you work around the capacity by showing you how you can do what you need to do to 12' pieces on 8 or 10 foot beds. Legacy CNC is one that I know people really like a lot in terms quality, customer support and training. They have 4×8 and 5×8 standard machines but nothing longer.

That is for CNC capability. I'm not sure about sanding with a CNC machine. I don't see why a sanding disc couldn't be used in the spindle but it may require some special consideration for the spindle and drive motor. I don't think that's a typical use of the machines. You'd probably be better served with a large thickness sander for that particular task.

And just to be clear, I don't own a CNC and don't do this professionally. Just offering what little information I do have.


----------



## Brit

Had a bit of fun tonight.


----------



## HokieKen

Wicked cool Andy


----------



## Brit

Probably the only carving I'll get to do this year Kenny.


----------



## DLK

Infill for the win!










Needs a little polishing, but it looks like this idea will work for a zero clearance insert, that is strong enough.

Infill made with cherry by first turning the round plug, then gluing in a thin insert. Paring the insert so that its level with the aluminum plate. And finally sawing in the slot and a little sanding.

But just cutting a 1/8 slot in a aluminum disk may be just good enough.


----------



## Lazyman

<



> I wouldn t be too concerned about Aluminum wearing a blade. Aluminum isn t much harder than wood when it comes to tool wear. It s obviously harder than wood but it becomes much softer due to heat at the point of cutting. It s also less abrasive in general than most wood. I think Aluminum would be fine for a ZCI but I would open the slot up just slightly with some sandpaper so the blade didn t rub under normal conditions. Also if your blade is walking that far Nathan, I think worrying about not dulling it is a ship that s already sailed ;-)
> 
> All that said though, a plastic like 3D printed would be more ideal in general. Like I said before, my only problem with the ones I have are the flex and tendency to cup. But that could just be a function of filament selection and printer settings.
> 
> I thought about making some models to get you to print Nathan for inserts for my OSS. But I just put an Ender 3 on my Christmas list instead ;-) I ve been threatening to buy one since I first used one in 2006. I guess the technology and prices have come to a point where I can take the plunge now
> 
> - HokieKen


With the deflection issue, I am not worried about hurting the already dull blade at that point. Just damaging the insert when it happens, though I guess the noise might be an in indication to stop. Plus there are situations other than a dull blade that can can cause it to deflect.

I really don't see any way that the PLA inserts that I just printed would sag under normal use. I could see them heating up if the blade is continuously rubbing through a cut and deforming a bit but under normal use, these things are pretty stiff, especially the thicker one. The one made to the same thickness and slot width as the original seems stiffer than the original.


----------



## Lazyman

Don, is wood infill what you were talking about printing (2.375 with a bump)? That wood looks like a better solution than a printed one.

Very odd that the blade is not centered in the hole in the table top. I am I seeing that right? I don't think I've ever seen a band saw where it wasn't centered.


----------



## DLK

The wood infill is indeed what I was talking about when I suggested printing with a bump. Yes the blade is not centered. I am not sure if there is an adjustment that I can make to center it, or if it is by design. It may be designed this way to allow the table to tilt. I will play around with it and see, but the manual makes no mention if the blade should be centered in the slot or not.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I finally hauled home some logs that have been patiently waiting their turn on the mill. Loading and unloading by hand is getting old, falling off the trailer while loading didn't help things, I thought I'd be sore as heck by now but no worse for the wear. Cracking open crotch walnut is quite the reward, the chatoyance never gets old.


----------



## HokieKen

That's sexy stuff Yeti!


----------



## bandit571

No sign of a Roofing Crew, yet. Knee Rehab this morning…..McD's for Breakfast.

Depends on what the Boss wants to do, whether I get any shop time, today…..have to sit around the house, today….have a box coming UPS this afternoon-ish…..have to keep an eye out against Porch Pirates…

Lid is clamped down TIGHT to the top of the box, right now….will see how THAT turns out later…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, that stuff looks great!


----------



## 489tad

Nice carving Andy.

Yeti, falling sucks. The lumber looks good!


----------



## DLK

FYI. The sawstop brake actually works. Crap!


----------



## bandit571

Box has arrived….LARGE box….









With 7 planes inside….and a VERY BIG thank you to a Mr. Gene Howe….the "catch"? I have to rehab one, and send it back to him…









Stanley No. 4c, Type 11/12?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> FYI. The sawstop brake actually works. Crap!
> 
> - Combo Prof


Sounds like a dry cleaning bill happened?


----------



## DLK

> Sounds like a dry cleaning bill happened?
> 
> - MikeB_UK


HaHa.

It was just barely a nick on my left index finger. No worse than a sliver.

An $89 nick more if you count the saw blade. (Hence crap.) Luckily it was not a very new expensive blade.

I need to find a better way to cut thin strips.


----------



## TerryDowning

better than thousands in the ER or a missing finger or two

I would make that trade any day. sounds like your sawstop just paid for itself.


----------



## DLK

> better than thousands in the ER or a missing finger or two
> 
> I would make that trade any day. sounds like your sawstop just paid for itself.
> 
> - TerryDowning


 Maybe, but I think in this case it would be the cost of a bandage or at most a $75 E.R. visit.


----------



## jmartel

> Sounds like a dry cleaning bill happened?
> 
> - MikeB_UK
> 
> HaHa.
> 
> It was just barely a nick on my left index finger. No worse than a sliver.
> 
> An $89 nick more if you count the saw blade. (Hence crap.) Luckily it was not a very new expensive blade.
> 
> I need to find a better way to cut thin strips.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Last I heard sawstop still gives you a replacement cartridge for free if it actually went off for real on a body part vs triggering it accidentally. I know they have done it in the past.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I hadn t seen spalted beech before, nice.
> - jmartel


I like the look of pretty much any spalted timber, but beech normally stays tough enough to be useful - well, after some drying oil or similar, the paler bits can be a bit punky otherwise.

Got some use out of the plough today.


----------



## theoldfart

DonK, I assume your ok except maybe for some stained underwear?


----------



## terryR

A $75 ER visit? Wow, what kind of insurance do you have, Don? LOL!

You got a better deal paying for a new cartridge instead of wasting 5 hours in the ER. or more

So glad you weren't injured.


----------



## jmartel

Starting making a stash of boards and things to sell this Christmas season.


----------



## DLK

Yes *Kevin* I am O.K. I barely touched the blade at the back near the riving knife while stupidly reaching for a thin strip I had cut off.

Thanks *Terry*. This summer when I went to the ER, I had 0 minutes waiting. (I live 1.5 blocks from the ER., I can literally see it from my house.) But the prior time I did have to wait a while, nothing like 5 hours.

Tomorrow I will drive the 45 minutes to Woodcraft and buy 2 cartridges.

*jmartel* It would indeed be nice to get a free replacement.

I will admit that it is hard to say how much damage might have occurred if the brake did not fire. It does give me some peace of mind to know by my own eyes that the system actually works,


----------



## jmartel

Wondering if someone here has more insight into electric motors than I do.

Fired up my lathe tonight for the first time in probably a year. Any time I put a load on it (I.e. cutting), it will trip the breaker after about 5-10 seconds. Obviously it's drawing too much current, however I never had a problem before with blowing breakers. Including roughing out full capacity bowls that would bog the motor down. Any thoughts on what would cause the extra draw now?


----------



## Mosquito

Bad run capacitor from the sounds of it. Does the motor have a run cap you can replace?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Jmartel* 
+1 Failing run capacitor can cause overload problem 
Run capacitor is usually the smaller of the 2 capacitors on single phase motor. 
If you don't have 2 capacitors, then need to look elsewhere.

If lathe uses a digital speed controller, then suspect speed controller is going to die soon?

Don't forget to check your power cords, plugs/receptacles, and look for loose wire(s) in motor starter. A loose connection increases resistance, which increases current draw when motor is under load.

Should also test a different circuit if available, to see if breaker is failing. While rare, breakers have short lifetime if they are constantly being tripped due excessive loads. They can also be weakened by power line surge or lightning strike.

Cheers!


----------



## HokieKen

AC or DC motor Jmart?


----------



## CL810

DonK, click here for the instructions on a free replacement cartridge.



> *jmartel* It would indeed be nice to get a free replacement.
> 
> - Combo Prof


----------



## jmartel

It's an old 1940's Delta lathe. AC motor. No speed controller. I'll look for the capacitors.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, run cap is most likely culprit.


----------



## DLK

> DonK, click here for the instructions on a free replacement cartridge.
> 
> *jmartel* It would indeed be nice to get a free replacement.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> - CL810


Thanks.


----------



## DLK

Drove to Woodcraft this morning (30 miles each way) and bought two brake cartridges for the sawstop.

FYI. If you can follow instructions see this video, it takes only about 5 minutes to remove and replace the sawstop brake.

The trip to an from Woodcraft gave me time to think of a safe solutions for cutting the two little thin strip splines I wanted. Installed the new brake and cut them without issue.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks Ken, klutz, and Mos (luckily you don't have a k name as well or that could start some issues)


----------



## Mosquito

Just like it's sometimes tough collecting Keen Kutter KK series planes lol

I'll grab my KK8… "your what?!"


----------



## terryR

Today I had time to play with this guy again; love it so far! Built like a tank. The belt has a much larger contact area with the steel being shaped, so produces far more consistent bevels than a grinding wheel. So, it's easier to hone the tool with high grit paper more frequently and keep enjoying that fine cutting edge. But…I'm gonna go through some sandpaper I can tell…


----------



## terryR

now…if I can just get it un-stuck from the wall…


----------



## Brit

*Terry* - I love my ProEdge. I use it to commission all my carving tools, bench chisels, plane irons before I go on to hone them on either water stones or oil stones. Regarding going through belts, you might want to invest in belt cleaning block like this made by Silverline (other companies also make them):










You just turn on the machine and run the block across the belt which cleans all the debris out of it and makes the belt last longer.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> now…if I can just get it un-stuck from the wall…
> 
> - terryR


I fixed it for you.


----------



## HokieKen

I love my Worksharp but those Sorby rigs always make me a little but jealous.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, why is your little butt jealous?


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, It looks like an aluminum oxide belt on your sander. I've discovered that silicon carbide is about 10 times more durable against metal and nearly impossible to wear out on wood. I buy it from Klingspor by the box and it has made a world of difference for me. In fact, in very small quantities (because of sparks) I sand wood and tool steel on the same belt with very little if any noticeable degradation. YMMV.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Happy Halloween, fellas. Hope you dusted off your sexy nurse costumes in time.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









This one did need a bit of rehab..









The "before"...









Stanley No. 4…set up with a tall knob sometime in it's history, started out as a Type 11…


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, why is your little butt jealous?
> 
> - theoldfart


Cause I like big butts. I cannot lie.


----------



## HokieKen

> Terry, It looks like an aluminum oxide belt on your sander. I ve discovered that silicon carbide is about 10 times more durable against metal and nearly impossible to wear out on wood. I buy it from Klingspor by the box and it has made a world of difference for me. In fact, in very small quantities (because of sparks) I sand wood and tool steel on the same belt with very little if any noticeable degradation. YMMV.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


For fine grits (400 and up) I find the 3M Trizac belts are really long wearing and high quality. They are AO but it finer grits have performed better longer than other ceramic and SiC belts I've tried Dan. This is speaking mostly for knife making on my 2X72 belt grinder so the Sorby bets may not be the same since they're shorter and probably see lighter duty.


----------



## terryR

Andy, I've made so many mistakes in life, I have those huge erasers laying all around.

All advice on sandpaper welcome. I only ordered a few belts with the tool, so will stock up soon.My roughing gouges had many separate facets on the bevel from lazy set up with a grinder for many years, so 2 minutes with a 60g fixed that; then a few seconds with 240g and I've been chipping


----------



## DLK

> Happy Halloween, fellas. Hope you dusted off your sexy nurse costumes in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Oíche Shamhna Shona Daoibh


----------



## bandit571

And Happy Halloween to you too….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Oíche Shamhna Shona Daoibh - Combo Prof


irishman amaideach, tá cleasanna ann do na páistí


----------



## bandit571

Begorrah!


----------



## DLK

> irishman amaideach, tá cleasanna ann do na páistí
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Where did you come by that odd saying?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye…..and the remains of the day to meself….

Monday?...Monday? Eh, leave it at that….


----------



## DLK

> irishman amaideach, tá cleasanna ann do na páistí
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> Where did you come by that odd saying?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Nevermind … I got it.


----------



## terryR

I showed up just in time…


----------



## jmartel

Nice snowmen, Terry.

Sold the first cutting board today with another probable sale of a much bigger cherry board after it's finished. Easy $140 for stuff I had on hand already. Boards 2 and 3 are still waiting on buyers




























Cherry board will be 16" diameter circular end grain board. Probably will get me $200ish.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang I gotta make some cutting boards… I made a mental note to turn some snowmen for Christmas this year and forgot all about it. Thanks for the reminder TR!


----------



## bigblockyeti

What's your platform? I'm sitting on a mountain of walnut, maple and cherry right now and need to turn it into something I can ship for $140+ with under 3bdft in each project.


----------



## jmartel

Facebook and word of mouth. And so far only on the local pages for where I live. Not branching out too much. I don't need to sell a ton, just for pocket money.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's kinda where I'm at, reduce some inventory and feed my tool addiction (put a little gas in the tank for hauling more logs home too).


----------



## jmartel

I want to buy a small welder, a new lathe, and a 3d printer. Not necessarily in that order. So far I've managed to get other people to pay for about 90% of my tools this way. Just gotta keep it going.


----------



## 489tad

Cutting boards. I watched a guy on YouTube, he's in Alaska, started as a make a few and give them to friends. Now he does it full time and was talking about hiring. He is in a single car garage. It's there if you want to do it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I want to buy a 30'×50'×14' shop with spray foam insulation, a 2 post lift, a Powermatic 225 & a 48" wide belt sander fed by a 56" sawmill + support equipment so if I cleared $1000 in projects sold, I'd need to do that another ~400 times.


----------



## ToddJB

JMart, in what ways is the 1460 leaving you wanting?


----------



## jmartel

I only have 12" swing. Not great for bowls. And it's only 1/2hp. So I'd like a bigger swing with a bigger motor. 20" would be great, or even 24".


----------



## terryR

Also shopping for a larger lathe.


----------



## terryR




----------



## DLK

Can I use Equine Laxative Mineral Oil for making wood butter and treating spoons and cutting boards for sale or must I but food grade mineral oil?


----------



## HokieKen

Is Equine Laxative Mineral Oil the same as Ivermectin? If so, you can use it for anything ;-)

Food grade mineral oil contains no perfumes or other additives for cosmetics uses and are refined and processed in a specific way to ensure they are non-toxic. Lower grade mineral oils can use different compounds and processes for refinement depending on the use. Sometimes these can be unsafe for consumption.

A quick search doesn't really reveal whether MO laxitives for animals is *always* food grade. But I did see that a very large percentage of them also have "food grade" somewhere in the description.

So IMHO, if this will be used on products you'll be selling or gifting, I would err on the side of caution and get some food grade oil.


----------



## HokieKen

> I only have 12" swing. Not great for bowls. And it s only 1/2hp. So I d like a bigger swing with a bigger motor. 20" would be great, or even 24".
> 
> - jmartel


Doesn't the 1460 allow for outboard turning? If swing and power are your beefs, I'd look into a 3PH motor and VFD and an outboard tool rest rather than a whole new lathe.


----------



## jmartel

It does, however when I last looked into it, there were a lot of owners saying it's not a good idea and doesn't work well. So I figured I can cut my losses and get something more suited. I actually got this lathe for free so no big deal if I'm getting rid of it for something else.


----------



## ToddJB

20-24" is big time indeed. And yeah, outboard turning isn't the best. I have a 1hp with a VFD, and am really happy, but I guess I haven't tried to venture much outside of those capabilities. I had a Logan metal lathe for awhile that was missing a bunch of parts, but had a super robust drive train and spindle on it that I considered chopping up and converting it into a bowl lathe, but ended up just selling it for drug money.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A *free* 1460? I thought I did well but free is quite tough to beat. It sounds like a OneWay 2436 is what you need.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah 24-26" is big stuff. My PM90 can be used outboard but to date, never had any need. From what I've read though people do it often with good results. It's a big, heavy sucker though.


----------



## Mosquito

same, my Nova can turn outboard as well, but I've also never done it yet. It does 16" over the bed, up to 29" with the outboard tool rest (attached to the lathe). Also has positive locks at 22.5 and 45 degrees in addition to 90 when turning the head (or just don't use a detent and it rotates 360). One of these days I'd like to try turning with it setup for outboard, but would have to find something that big to turn lol


----------



## ToddJB

> A *free* 1460? I thought I did well but free is quite tough to beat. It sounds like a OneWay 2436 is what you need.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


My 1460 was free too. The guy had a 110 plug on a 3 phase motor and when we plugged it in and it and it just made noise, he said, "I am more interested in getting this out of my garage then getting money for it. If you make it leave you can just have it".

This was before I understood anything about 3 phase, but is what got me to learn about it and VFDs and so the slope has been slid.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah I was at a lumber dealer and there was a guy there who had no idea what he was doing. Or how the boards were measured/priced. So after helping him with that he asked if I wanted a lathe, so I traded him some big oak boards I wasn't using or had a plan for for the lathe. I think I got those boards free in a trade too.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, that's similar to how I got my Nova for super cheap too. The old VFD blew up, and the guy bought a replacement, wired it up, and promptly blew that one up by miss-wiring it, so he sold it for what he had in to the newly deceased VFD. I bought a VFD that could be either 110v or 220v, and that's when I learned you need a whole different animal to run a 3PH on a 110v GFCI protected circuit


----------



## DLK

> Is Equine Laxative Mineral Oil the same as Ivermectin? If so, you can use it for anything ;-)
> 
> Food grade mineral oil contains no perfumes or other additives for cosmetics uses and are refined and processed in a specific way to ensure they are non-toxic. Lower grade mineral oils can use different compounds and processes for refinement depending on the use. Sometimes these can be unsafe for consumption.
> 
> A quick search doesn t really reveal whether MO laxitives for animals is *always* food grade. But I did see that a very large percentage of them also have "food grade" somewhere in the description.
> 
> So IMHO, if this will be used on products you ll be selling or gifting, I would err on the side of caution and get some food grade oil.
> 
> - HokieKen


I bought a gallon some time ago for my own use. It says the active ingredient is 100% Mineral oil, but it also says for animal use only.

FYI Equine Laxative Mineral Oil *is not the same as* Ivermectin?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, yeah I know it's not the same. That was tongue-in-cheek ;-)

I imagine if it were food grade, they would label it as such. But that may or may not be so…


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, I had to give a full $200 for my golden beauty. You guys suck!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, but that PM90 is quite a step up in machine


----------



## HokieKen

She is right beastly Todd


----------



## jmartel

Got this board finished up last night. 15 3/4" diameter by 1.5" thick. Have a friend wanting 4 boards total as well. Should be able to turn a decent profit this fall season.


----------



## 489tad

JBank is that a cutting board?


----------



## theoldfart

So, this arrived today. Don't open till Christmas. Gonna be a challenge but Don has helped. I have to get the combination from him!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow that's a fancy box! I packed my secret santa plane up today to ship but it's just in a cardboard box :-(. Oh well too late ;-)

Try 1-2-3. Or 0-0-0. Or bolt cutters.


----------



## jmartel

> JBank is that a cutting board?
> 
> - 489tad


Yep. End grain solid cherry. Already sold for $225.


----------



## terryR

JEndGrain, lovely!!! Are you sanding that with a handheld tool? Holy ********************, that's impressive. But it makes my wrists hurt. I assumed you had a huge belt sander.


----------



## DLK

> Wow that's a fancy box! I packed my secret santa plane up today to ship but it's just in a cardboard box :-(. Oh well too late ;-)
> 
> Try 1-2-3. Or 0-0-0. Or bolt cutters.
> 
> - HokieKen


If you can guess the code then you can guess what plane is inside!

Incidentally the box is designed to look like an R.J. auger bit box.There is an oak spline that runs across the ends of the thin lid. I discovered this while looking over the auger boxes. I think it is a good idea that will hopefully keep the lid from wrapping. Otherwise the box is made from recycled 2 by 4s I took off a pallet. The stain is "Bandit's brew", i.e all the leftover (brown) stains mixed together. (Bandit calls it witches brew.) 
Finished with a couple of coats of shellac.


----------



## jmartel

> JEndGrain, lovely!!! Are you sanding that with a handheld tool? Holy ********************, that's impressive. But it makes my wrists hurt. I assumed you had a huge belt sander.
> 
> - terryR


6" ROS. But I cheat by putting the boards through the planer first. End grain and all. Never had an issue like some people seem to have doing that.


----------



## Lazyman

Kevin, did you try 000? Maybe he doesn't know how to set the combination.  If not, only 999 other possible combinations to try.


----------



## DLK

The instructions on how to reset the combination are inside the box.


----------



## theoldfart

That is certainly useful Don 

I propose a lottery. Post your choice of combinations. We'll verify the correct answer at 12 midnight on December 24'th! Remember the makers name is Combo Prof!

Winner gets a box full of shavings from the Gold Country in Northern California.

I get what's inside the box and the lock and the box.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a good guess based on Don's hint but I don't want to scrooge up the surprise ;-)


----------



## DLK

> I have a good guess based on Don's hint but I don't want to scrooge up the surprise ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I would be interested in know how you could make a "good guess".


----------



## Lazyman

Based upon length of the box and an estimate of the weight of the contents, perhaps something based upon the model number?


----------



## DLK

But what manufacture? Stanley, Millers Falls, Sargent, Ohio, Record, ... ?


----------



## HokieKen

A plane that needs a box probably has multiple parts.

Of course that's just a guess. It wouldn't surprme if Don built a box for a #3.


----------



## DLK

> A plane that needs a box probably has multiple parts.
> 
> *Or is special, or just my touch. *
> 
> Of course that's just a guess. It wouldn't surprme if Don built a box for a #3.
> 
> *A reasonable guess. At least the size is right.*
> 
> - HokieKen


Another hint. I am way over the secret santa budget. I.e. it's not a common #3 size plane.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I no longer have an educated guess then. I was thinking something like a 45 or a few wood molding planes. I'm at a loss now.


----------



## bandit571

Bedrock No. 603?


----------



## HokieKen

Ahh good guess Bandit


----------



## CL810

Well since Kevin is the recipient I'm going with Record. For the combination here is a WAG, 041 or 042.;Record shoulder planes.


----------



## theoldfart

You folks are getting me all worked up. I'm already pleased with the box.


----------



## CL810

Kevin, as adults we always wish we could recapture the excitement and anticipation that children have for Christmas and I believe you're getting to revisit that age!


----------



## DLK

I guess Kevin can try those guesses and see if the lock will open.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll have to consider my options.
I do remember as a kid being severely disappointed on Christmas am since I figured out all my Christmas gifts well ahead of the 25'th!


----------



## HokieKen

I came down to write a note for my swap plane and finish getting leaves up. 3 hours later, this is the state of the shop.


















Still no note and leaves are still in yard. Am I the only one this happens… SQUIRREL!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Those luggage lock combo's are easy to figure out. Wife uses same lock to keep holiday presents hidden from kids (hidden in luggage in a closet). She always forgetting her 'new' combo.

There is enough play in lock cylinders, it creates play in the latch mechanism. Start at last digit, and rotate while tugging on the lock bar/cable. When you find right number, the digit barrel does not lift as you pull, and bar moves out slightly. If you don't see/feel movement, start at digit one. Then do same for middle digit, and last digit. Can take a couple of attempts to learn subtle difference between digit locked and unlocked .vs. slop inside the lock. Only takes me a few minutes to decode a combination.

When it comes to TSA approved luggage locks, can always resort to method used by nefarious folks: *3D print a set of TSA lock keys.* PC Magazine did an article on it. Or go straight to source on GitHub, and download the cad files.

and Yes, Have been called nefarious at times.


----------



## terryR

…been meaning to ask you guys if there were still swaps going on. Please hook me up next time a thread gets started; I need to make some tools.

I found this thing in a box last week and it's so close to finished.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, always a swap going TR. We did a plane swap back in the spring. There's one aout to wrap up right now and the next will launch after the new year. I'll link it in this thread when it starts if I don't forget…


----------



## jmartel

Anyone have any issues with titebond glue before? Picked up some brand new bottles of TB3 from home Depot yesterday and opened one up today. Had plenty of squeeze out of every joint, was clamped up in parallel clamps for 6ish hours. End grain glue up so long grain to long grain. Every single glue joint was able to be broken by hand. I've never seen this before. The glue is going back to home Depot tomorrow. Looks like a waste of 3-4bdft of good cherry unless I can salvage it somehow.

Planning on going up to Edensaw to pick up more wood on Friday so I'll buy more TB3 there. I figure they move a lot more glue than HD does anyway since they are the main wood supplier for furniture and boat building on the peninsula.


----------



## DLK

I have read if the glue is pourable, then it should be good, provided it was stored properly. I have also read that you can add a couple of drops of vinegar to revive thickened glue. I would not only bring it back to HD, but I would call or write the titebond company and report the problem, without expecting them to do anything for you. I think they should know.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I keep hearing I should have some winding sticks.

Oak, walnut, willow and sweetgum dowels.
If I find I use them much I can always make some better ones.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had some issues with TB 2 once but only used it as an experiment on scrap as I was 99% sure it had frozen or partially frozen. It did glue up but wasn't nearly as strong as normal.


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't think anything of it, probably a bad batch, bad shipping, bad storage, or something. I'd agree, let TB know if there's a way, return and buy new.

Schwarz just had a blog post mentioning "bad glue happens" just last week.



> Yes, there are bad batches of glue out there - including protein, epoxy, CA (so-called "super glues") and PVA (yellow glue). If you haven't encountered bad glue then you have either been really lucky or you haven't been woodworking for long. Bad glue can come from the factory, or it can be something you created by abusing the adhesive.


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone have any personal experience with a delta dc-380 15"x6" planer, or one of its clones? I have an opportunity to get a clone on the free (totalshop). I've got a 12" parks already, so not looking for one (or not really looking for an upgrade either), but also helping a friend get it out of their garage.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No experience directly with them other than brieftly considering one before picking up my 18" Delta/Rockwell. Free happens to be my favorite price and I believe since many of those came from the same factory for quite a while, parts interchangability should be favorable should it need anything replaced in the future.


----------



## Lazyman

I stay away from Titebond glues, except for their liquid hide glue which I store in my beer fridge to extend its shelf life. I've had 2 different bottles (out of only 3 purchased in the last 7 years). One failed to hold and the other started to gel up in the bottle even when they were less than 2 years old based upon the code date. On the other hand, I've got a gallon bottle of Elmers wood glue that is about 7 years old that still flows fine and when I tested a joint a couple of months ago to make sure it was still good, the wood broke while the glue joint held.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I just went and checked…..seems my glue bottle has a Gorilla on the front. and, have had zero problems with it. Might want to give it a try? They do make a Wood Glue, after all….


----------



## HokieKen

I've never had a problem with Titebond knock-on-wood. I buy TB2 by the gallon and I think I'm only on my second gallon in 5 years or so. I think the stated shelf life is 2 years but I keep it stored in the insulated shop and haven't had any problems with keeping it longer than that.


----------



## rad457

Have never tried T.B.II, only Original and III, but last bottle of III was very thin? Works fine just weird how watery it is? Have a jug of the Lee Valley Cabinet makers glue which I would highly recommend


----------



## HokieKen

I buy TBII because it was what I bought when I first started woodworking and I've always been happy with it so I never even looked at the original or TB3. Honestly couldn't tell you what the differences might be…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Anyone have any personal experience with a delta dc-380 15"x6" planer, or one of its clones? I have an opportunity to get a clone on the free (totalshop). I ve got a 12" parks already, so not looking for one (or not really looking for an upgrade either), but also helping a friend get it out of their garage.
> 
> - Mosquito


 Have bought, used, rebuilt and flipped several old 15" planers. Can find many threads discussing different brand 15" planer rebuilds, where I have shared my experiences.

Exactly ,What questions do you have? 
PM if me if you want.

Cheers!


----------



## duckmilk

> Can I use Equine Laxative Mineral Oil for making wood butter and treating spoons and cutting boards for sale or must I but food grade mineral oil?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Hi Don, I have pumped gallons of mineral oil down colicy horses and would not hesitate to use it internally on myself if the need arrived. Some of those horses were worth more money than I was, and if a liability issue had ever occured, I probably would have had to sell my practice.
If the label says 100% then there are no other additives. The FDA regulates animal products the same as human. If there were any other additives, they would be on the label as required by law. The wording "For animal use only" is because it was packaged for animals. Food grade might be more thoroughly filtered, or it might not.
Besides, you are just putting it on wooden articles not in any food. There should be little if any on the wood surface after it cures.


----------



## ToddJB

> I buy TBII because it was what I bought when I first started woodworking and I ve always been happy with it so I never even looked at the original or TB3. Honestly couldn t tell you what the differences might be…
> 
> - HokieKen


How water resistance they are.


----------



## jmartel

In theory TB3 is more water resistant. But still won't hold up to prolonged soaking. But cheap insurance vs TB2 for a cutting board.


----------



## DLK

I have just started using titebond white glue and so far I am very happy with it. I think it is basically the same as titebond original yellow glue, but is white and *dries clear* and is not as moisture resistant. It is best to let it cure for 24 for hours, same as TB original, TBII and TBIII.

Looked into using white glue because my Canadian friends swear by LePage's glue, which I cannot seem to find in the US.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Ducky for the remarks about Equine Mineral oil.


----------



## HokieKen

> In theory TB3 is more water resistant. But still won t hold up to prolonged soaking. But cheap insurance vs TB2 for a cutting board.
> 
> - jmartel


That's good news for the batch of cutting boards I made for gifts last Christmas…


----------



## DLK

I disinherit anyone who submergers my cutting boards in water.


----------



## 489tad

GG white glue, TBII &III (TB III on my 15 years outside bird feeder stand. I don't think the joints opened up), even used Elmers without any issue. Oh, TB slow setting for steam bent lamination.


----------



## DLK

^ what do you mean by "GG" ? (Is it sarchasim or praise ?)


----------



## rad457

Titebond Original is for interior use only, Titebond II is water-resistant, and Titebond III is waterproof (well, technically its MORE water-resistant). So if you have a project that will be exposed to light water (cutting boards, outdoor furniture, etc..), Titebond II will suffice. T.B. III has longer working time an I was taught the one to use on Oily woods after a Acetone wipe? 
An old Friend of the Family, true craftsman, could build you a house complete with the Kitchen cabinets and a China cabinet used LePage's only, but then there was no Titebond back then.


----------



## jmartel

Also, TB3 is a good choice for dark woods as it dries chocolate brown Vs yellow like TB2


----------



## Mosquito

> ^ what do you mean by "GG" ? (Is it sarchasim or praise ?)
> 
> - Combo Prof


I assumed that was *G*orilla *G*lue wood glue


----------



## DLK

Ha. I assumed it was "good game", which depending on how and when it is used can be sarchasm or praise. (I've played to much online poker.)


----------



## Mosquito

that's what I figured you thought, given the context of your post  And I agree, it can go either way for sure lol


----------



## 489tad

> ^ what do you mean by "GG" ? (Is it sarchasim or praise ?)
> 
> - Combo Prof


Gorilla Glue woodworking glue. I gave used it on several projects. I think it's good.


----------



## jmartel

Paid $8/bdft for maple today. Big oof.

Shows just how long it's been since I've had to buy wood.

2 boards each of maple, Padauk, and purple heart was $245 including tax.


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes, that's some spendy Maple. Been a few years since I've bought any too though. Might be just as bad around here.


----------



## rad457

I picked up a 8/4 plank of Poplar and it was $7/bdft and a 5/4 hard maple at $8/bdft, funny Poplar actual hard to come by around here?


----------



## Lazyman

Just try buying hardwoods here in the prairie. Those prices may be a little higher than we normally see here but wouldn't be surprising at the "retail" suppliers. Meanwhile, I am still waiting for the wholesale supplier to deliver my special order of the #1 SYP to Lowes so that I can start my workbench build. I did get a nice 3×9" piece of cherry for the face vise when the local Woodcraft had a 20% off sale on all hardwood a couple of weeks ago. Of course the 20% off probably just knocked the price down to a normal price.


----------



## Bearcontrare

The Bernard Jones/Roy Underhill/Me hybrid workbench folded up ready for moving next weekend. The vises have been removed, dogs stored in holes and cross braces neatly stashed under the folding legs.
Some of you will spot the groove on the right hand side under the apron. This accomodates a sliding deadman which slips in the groove and extends to the floor.
Not that I would want to do it frequently, but at 61, I can still wrangle this bench by myself. Built this folding/portable bench two years ago, knowing it would have to be moved to our final home, before the funeral home.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Barry.

I cleaned the shop. I mean cleaned the shop. Im closing in on the most untriumhpant return to woodworking known to man.

(Todd wears overalls with nothing underneath)


----------



## HokieKen

Lookin' good Stef!

When did Todd get overalls?


----------



## theoldfart

That shop is way too clean Stef, let's get busy and mess it up some.

Good to see you back in the fold!

Do you think Todd is chafed?


----------



## bandit571

> Lookin' good Stef!
> 
> When did Todd get overalls?
> 
> - HokieKen


" Come on Eileen" ? Was he in that video? (Dexy's Midnight Runners)


----------



## jmartel

> Yep Jmart, I think Fuentes better start floating his resume around.
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like your wish came true. He's out.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. I liked Fuentes a lot coming out of the gate but the long slope down to mediocrity since his first season (and since Bud Foster left) is undeniable. And with each season, VT is loosing a lot of recruiting clout which makes rebuilding a daunting proposition. It was definitely time. They could have let him finish out the last two games though. It's not like somebody new is coming in to finish out the season…


----------



## HokieKen

At least he gets a $10M payoff for running the program into the ground though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> At least he gets a $10M payoff for running the program into the ground though.
> 
> - HokieKen


And people wonder why tuition keeps climbing everywhere.


----------



## chrisstef

They knocked it down to a cool 8.5 million.


----------



## HokieKen

Would have only been 7.5M if they had waited until the end of the season to make it official. I see no good reason to make the split on the Tuesday before the next-to-last game of the season. Hopefully there's some strategy behind it that aids in snatching a good candidate from another program. If I could pick off the cuff, I'd send them after Ed Ogeron. I love that dude.


----------



## Bearcontrare

OK, The Bernard Jones/Roy Underhill/ Me hybrid folding bench ain't never gonna be a centerfold in Playbench magazine, but she's made out of 80% repurposed FREE lumber, and when she's unfolded with the braces, detachable leg vise and end vise installed, she's a sturdy girl who can take all the planing, sawing, chiseling and anything else you do with her.
I certainly admire the many beautifully crafted benches made with nice wood, but I built this out of necessity, from material available at the time.
Maybe I should call her "Down an dirty Gertie" LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a great bench, Barry! Good on ya!


----------



## terryR

Shop is way too clean, Stef!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Shop is way too clean, Stef!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry has a plant growing out of his holdfast.
> 
> Hey Stef. Good to see you're back in the shop. It's been too quiet without you here. Kenny has been a pretty good substitute for your humor though.
> - terryR


----------



## Hammerthumb

Messed that up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

More walnutty goodness off the mill this morning @2" thick the should make nice little table tops for someone. I'll never get a chance to use all this wood, it might be time to think about selling some of it.


----------



## jmartel

I will buy some crotch off of you. No joke. Make it barely fit into a large flat rate box 12×12 and I'll buy it. 3-6" thick preferred if it's not all cut up already.


----------



## 489tad

A clean shop is a happy shop. Overalls do off some protection. I bought a new offering from Goose Island brewery. Some Bear Hug IPA, 9.9%. I'll give a full report later this weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

That stuff is bonkers, Yeti


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wish I had a 36" wide mill so I wouldn't have to carefully cut the sides away just to make it fit. The last log, the big one still awaits me but at 28" in diameter and over 2500lbs, there's no way it'll fit on my mill. I love letting my inner Cremona loose when I spray all the caked sawdust off and see something like this. Comparing the phone pictures to the same ones as uploaded here side by side, I'm loosing some contrast, color and brightness but I don't know why? They actually look way better on my phone and even more so to the naked eye.


----------



## terryR

I was also interested in that, BBY. Any thickness. Squares or rectangles any size!


----------



## HokieKen

Tru dat.


----------



## HokieKen

The site automatically compresses images when uploaded Yeti. No bueno for showing clear details.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Thank you, Smitty, I appreciate that! The big move is coming Saturday. Hope to get thru the Honey-do junk so I can post some pix of settin her back up by about mid week…..


> It's a great bench, Barry! Good on ya!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## DLK

When you heat treat new made plane irons with a torch do you use propane or butane? Can I use butane? It will be my first time.


----------



## bandit571

Yellow tank…MAP Gas for the torch….


----------



## HokieKen

I use propane. Maybe 2 torches depending on how wide the blade is. You want to try to keep the temperature/color consistent across the full width. MAPP will work too but it's been hamstringed by some regulatory body or other in the past several years and doesn't burn much hotter than propane now days. If you have an old bottle of it though, it will heat faster. Propane torches burn around 3600 F, MAPP around 3730 F and Butane only around 2600 F. You can try Butane and see if it will heat the steel to non-magnetic. It should eventually. I just don't know how long it will take.


----------



## bandit571

Old Wentworth No. 1 ready to work…









Had to put a handle on the file..
.








4" XX Slim…test drive?









Same number of strokes..before and after the refresh…works for me…


----------



## DLK

Thanks *Bandit *and *Kenny*. I will return the butane torch and get a propane one. In the store I thought it was the other way around. Glad I checked.


----------



## theoldfart

Some 405 goodness to be had today for a change.
White oak trim for the railroad car.


----------



## August

Do I still know people









here ?


----------



## KentInOttawa

Augie - you were posting here before "my time", but I feel that I know you in a way, having read ALL of the back posts in the State of the Shop (1&2). I'd also seen you in some FB handtool threads (rarely) since then. I'm sure some others that do know you will be along shortly.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Augie! Where you all been, lately?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey August! How are you doing?


----------



## theoldfart

Welcome back Augie.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello August, good to see you!


----------



## ToddJB

August, what's the haps, man? Give us a life update


----------



## DanKrager

Well, there is such a thing as resurrection! Hello August. Glad you spoke up. Yes, do bring us up to date.

DanK


----------



## August

What say guys we'll been busy with work,.
Kent,Paul,Smitty,Todd,Dan 
Thanks all
Was able to do. A few wood working but this motorcycle restoration has been beyond work it became my new carrier I miss this place 
I need to get back to woodworking 
Here are the bikes I've restored


----------



## HokieKen

I think you were here before I dropped in August. But I'd be mighty interested in seeing some more photos of some of those bikes! I've been thinking I might like an old project bike to piddle with. Harley and Indian are my faves since they're US made but I don't discriminate against Europeans. Not many Japanese (bikes) I care much for though ;-)


----------



## CL810

Auuuuuugggie!!


----------



## August

Hey CL buddy I still owe you your drill bit buddy hahaha how's everything men 
And your nice gift to me


----------



## duckmilk

Augie surprised me with a text last night. 
Hang around here some more, it's good to hear from you!


----------



## Mosquito

August! Hope you stick around for a while. That set of bikes looks like quite the projects indeed lol


----------



## terryR

August, you know a ton of folks here! Welcome back! I dropped off for a while, too, but missed the shop talk with the guys.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Auggie! Are you doing that as a biz? I regret letting my 79 CB650 go. I want another project bike. Maybe an old BMW, or another old Japanese bike.


----------



## JayT

Hey, August. That's a ton of bike restoration, glad you are keeping the vintage iron on the road.


----------



## Lazyman

That is a huge dining room that you keep your bikes in.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I worked in a Honda shop for three years and did a few involuntary quasi restorations on bikes some people brought in thinking they got a screaming deal for only a few hundred $$. When it needs a few thousand $$$ to safely get back on the road, starts to be less of a deal but having a reliable bike is better than having gotten the best deal ever.


----------



## HokieKen

Stopped and filled my truck up this morning. Gas keeps going up, I'm gonna have to make the Fatboy a little more cold weather friendly…


----------



## August

Thanks Todd 
Lol lazyman big enough mancave


> Thanks terry
> And yes Mos hopefully I can do more woodworking
> Where are all the lie Nielsen planes went


?
Big block what kind did you work on ?

Kenny I know how that feel especially leaving in crooked county IL


----------



## HokieKen

I think LN planes are the same place Veritas planes are. In supply chain limbo. On LNs site, most planes say they're backordered but at least one (#6) says it's no longer in production until supply issues can be resolved. I fear that if these issues persist too long the vintage tool market is going to start seeing more demand and prices are going to run even higher than what they already are. Or, even worse, those two lines of high-end, North American made planes are going to be forced to go overseas to source machined parts. And in my experience, regardless of how good the intentions are, once production is moved off-shore, it doesn't return.


----------



## DLK

Gas prices lowered here by 15 cents per gallon from what it was this weekend. So I think they are coming back down now. But frankly we should not complain, Gas is extremely cheap in the U.S.


----------



## August

Yeah I saw a few In eBay very high price but I guess if you really need ur price becomes irrelevant anyway will see what happens


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gas dropped back down to $2.86/gallon at Costco and there's a few other stations within 5 miles of my house where it's at $2.85. I think it's still too much for a non-socialist (for the mean time) country. It's like $0.10/gallon in Venezuela, that would be far closer to my comfort level.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Big block what kind did you work on ?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Lots of CB's and early to mid-90's V-4's. Most were abandoned and sat for years, the later machines I touched that got ridden with any degree of regularity just needed general maintenance, after all it's a Honda, they typically don't fail.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze why the heck is gas $3.22 a gallon here then? And that's for regular, not the good stuff.


----------



## bigblockyeti

VA is too close to DC, low prices are oppressive this time of year, and all next year, and the year after that, and the year after that when folks are ready to party like it's 1776!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Gas dropped back down to $2.86/gallon at Costco and there s a few other stations within 5 miles of my house where it s at $2.85. I think it s still too much for a non-socialist (for the mean time) country. It s like $0.10/gallon in Venezuela, that would be far closer to my comfort level.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Supply, demand, local taxes and transportation costs all slip into the mix. Yes, it's still cheap in the US; I paid triple that price in France in 2007. What you find acceptable all comes down to what you are used to and what your other options are.


----------



## theoldfart

Try 4.65 a gal!


----------



## bandit571

$3.25 Regular, here


----------



## rad457

$1.64 a liter yesterday(was the good stuff) 3.78 liters per US gal. do the math LOL! my 1980 KZ650 project has sat very patiently for 3 years now?


----------



## duckmilk

> Stopped and filled my truck up this morning. Gas keeps going up, I m gonna have to make the Fatboy a little more cold weather friendly…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That's why they named the company SHEETZ Kenny

I paid $3.29 for diesel here today. The pump shut me off at $100.


----------



## DLK

It was $3.33 here this weekend and now its $3.28. Gas in Australia on average is 4.573/(us Gallon) and in Canada on average its $4.978 (according to google). But it all depends on where you live. How it gets there, what the Federal, State and/or Provincial taxes are. I was going to cite a website that ranks gas prices, but the few I looked at differ widely, so I 'll let you hash this out.


----------



## DLK

On another note. USPS delivered on my front door steps two small boxes at 6:39am. This was a weird surprise, because normally they deliver such boxes around 11:00 am or later and always at the side door.


----------



## August

Hey Andre here's a buffalo that I finish a few months ago 1973 two stroke

I drive a diesel and it's $3.98 a gallon that's even out side of crooked county


----------



## terryR

honestly, no idea what gas cost here in mid-GA.
I only drive 15 miles a week, so a tank lasts for ever!


----------



## August

> Back in action.
> 
> - chrisstef





> Back in action.
> Hey buddy didn't even notice I guess I forgot how to use this blog lol
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## August

> honestly, no idea what gas cost here in mid-GA.
> I only drive 15 miles a week, so a tank lasts for ever!
> 
> - terryR


Lol you still have your old diesel ?


----------



## HokieKen

I showed that picture to my son last night. He sent me this one this morning and told me to quit bitchin'.


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch. It's like when we pull up to the fuel dock with one of the boats and you're right after a houseboat fill up to the tune of $1500 lol


----------



## jmartel

> Ouch. It s like when we pull up to the fuel dock with one of the boats and you re right after a houseboat fill up to the tune of $1500 lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah but when you work at the gas dock as a teenager those boats with the big fuel bills also tend to leave a nice tip. Had a lot of play money those summers.


----------



## Mosquito

especially when fuel isn't the only thing they need. Black water doesn't drain itself lol


----------



## jmartel

> especially when fuel isn t the only thing they need. Black water doesn t drain itself lol
> 
> - Mosquito


It's funny how you think that the boats in Pittsburgh don't just dump overboard. I don't know of anyone who actually used a blackwater tank there. At least as of 15 years ago.

Things are much different out west


----------



## Mosquito

and a difference for being on oceans vs inland too, to my understanding


----------



## theoldfart

Switched to hybrid woodworking, used a core box bit in the trim router. Rabbets by hand.


----------



## August

Nice work work Don

Hey folks how do you guys upload a short video again?


----------



## terryR

Nice work, guys.

Auggie, no diesel for me, I'm down to a hand-me-down pickup. Don't care. Want a new lathe! LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think you can upload videos Auggie. I always upload to YouTube then post a link to it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Switched to hybrid woodworking, used a core box bit in the trim router. Rabbets by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


 Whatcha makin' Kev?


----------



## August

Me too terry I want a small lathe to play around any brand you recommend ?

Thanks Kevin 
Would be nice if we could


----------



## rad457

> Me too terry I want a small lathe to play around any brand you recommend ?
> 
> Thanks Kevin
> Would be nice if we could
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I picked up a King 12/18 a few years back that met my limited budget sure I have spent 3 fold on accessories, but overall very pleased with the performance and other than tightening up the belt drive no problems.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, this is a pic of the interior f the RR car.










I just finished making two reproductions of the fluted columns. Look at the top of the photo and you'll see the same pattern repeated on a shorter column between the upper windows, I need to make about a dozen of them. Also the two horizontal beaded pieces I posted a few days ago can be seen just above the larger windows.


----------



## August

Thanks Andre will definitely look I'm really interested something new,.
For me thanks

Hey Don what are you working on ? Looks big


----------



## August

Made this guy with just some scrap laying around


----------



## theoldfart

August, my name and is Kevin and it is a restoration of an 1894 railroad passenger car.


----------



## rad457

> August, my name and is Kevin and it is a restoration of an 1894 railroad passenger car.
> 
> - theoldfart


I kinda like TOF  We will not get into what most folks call me. (Just the ones that really known me)


----------



## Lazyman

Wow "DonW (Kevin)" ;-) ... That car is looking fantanstic.


----------



## theoldfart

TOF will do of course !

Or maybe just Fart.


----------



## 489tad

Nice update on the train Kevin

State of my shop, messy.


----------



## duckmilk

Are you beginning to see the end in sight Kev, or is there still a lot to do?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck the end is almost in sight.

Of course we have a second car waiting in the queue and it's in worse shape. Something about a tree almost breaking it in half!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Duck the end is almost in sight.
> 
> Of course we have a second car waiting in the queue and it's in worse shape. Something about a tree almost breaking it in half!
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey, the light at the end of the tunnel actually is an oncoming train


----------



## bigblockyeti

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## duckmilk

^ You cooked the baby too!?


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a meat thermometer and the legs go erect when the bird is up to temperature.


----------



## terryR

I'm the wrong guy to recommend a lathe at this point, except for my little Jet 10/21. No way I'd get rid of it. My next one will depend on weight as much as anything since I don't have dependable lifting help.

Tonight, I'm more interested in smaller pieces of wood instead of a larger lathe! LOL


----------



## terryR




----------



## jmartel

Couple more boards finished up and ready to be listed tomorrow. Figured I'd try to tap into the flannel loving PNW crowd with these. Probably will be able to get $175 and $225ish for these.


----------



## terryR

very nice, JFlannel


----------



## HokieKen

I like the flannel patterns a lot!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Late Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Nice cutting board Jmart. We're you listening to Nirvana while making it?


----------



## 489tad

My entry for the family ornament exchange. 
Hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving 
I like the JFlannel board.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd would like those cutting boards too.


----------



## August

My shop today need to get some motivation to get it cleaned up


----------



## rad457

> My shop today need to get some motivation to get it cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


What? Why, ya can still see the floor


----------



## August

> My shop today need to get some motivation
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> What? Why, ya can still see the floor
> 
> - Andre


Hahahah 
Made a little progress


----------



## bandit571

Clean up in Aisle 1!









Busy day today…


----------



## HokieKen

Tis the season boys!


















Finally got the nod to splurge on a Big Green Egg for Christmas too. Been a productive Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## August

What say bandit !!!
Love that lamp haha









A little progress


----------



## jmartel

Another board ready for delivery tomorrow.

Found this big guy today on a dive. The suckers were teacup sized. Not the biggest I've seen but a decent one.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Gee Ken,

You should win your neighborhood Christmas decoration contest for SURE, with such great and tasteful decorations. I LOVE 'EM, especially the "Pink Nightmare!" 
Our new house has a bay window. To my surprise, Beloved Spouse said "This would be a GREAT place for a leg lamp at Christmas!". I may have to surprise her…..


----------



## HokieKen

I highly recommend the leg lamp Barry. My wife even suggested we leave it in our dining room the rest of the year as a conversation piece  I'm still only allowed to wear my pink bunny onesie on Christmas though…


----------



## HokieKen

A few years ago, Todd and I did a kind of "blind" tool swap. I had a mic he wanted so I told him to just send me some "stuff" he felt was a fair trade. He sent some really handy stuff but, I think my favorite is this cast iron tape dispenser:








It weighs in just a hair under 3# and won't slip around like the cheap modern crap  It also has an L-shaped griove for the tape roll so it won't pull up and out on accident.

So I plumb dulled the blade. I filed one face flat and got by for a while. But that won't get it any more.









So as I sit here with a saw file and magnifying glasses trying to sharpen a tape dispenser blade…









I thought I'd give a shout-out to Toddles for a really cool "never knew I needed it so bad" tool


----------



## Lazyman

I've been looking out for a good, heavy (and cheap) tape dispenser for years. Might just have to make one from wood and fill the base with lead weights. Of course I need more than one.


----------



## DLK

Retrofitted the Ancora Yacht Service Chain vise which Derek Cohen endorsed AYS Leg Vise Chain Adjuster - In The Woodshop. It seems to work well and was a relatively easy to install, but made difficult because my parallel guide runs below the stretcher.


----------



## Lazyman

I considered the Ancora chain vise when I was shopping for vise hardware but mostly because I think it is a cool design.


----------



## DLK

It is pretty cool. I no longer need all those holes and my leg chop is a bit warped so I may replace them. But it works now. I don't have to bend over and move the pin anymore. I think I will block off the parallel guide so that "crap" doesn't get under the stretcher.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Don. That design is elegant. It's a bit over-engineered compared to something like a criss-cross but that's never something I've called a fault


----------



## DLK

I considered the St. Peter's cross aka crisscross from Benchcrafted, but decided that chain vise would be a better retrofit it was also a tad cheaper


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, glad you're getting good use out of it. What kind of tape are you using in? I have another small one like that awaiting a good tape.


----------



## HokieKen

Beats me Todd. I know it's some heavy duty stuff because I can't tear it without some kind of cutter. I suspect it's probably Quill brand because that's what my wife orders because she gets a discount buying direct from them through work. If I remember, I'll see if it's got a name on it later.

I think the tape may actually be my issue. After filing the teeth on the cutter, it was better but it was still hard to cut and it was a really ragged edge. I suspect I need to just get some cheaper tape and see if it works better. The cutter won't withstand many sharpenings because it's VERY soft. And I can't seem to find replacement cutters that size online.


----------



## terryR

Don, your chain drive looks exactly like mine! I even have red oak for the lower guide; with holes.

Kenny, old school tape dispenser is cool; can you cut a piece of hacksaw blade to replace the old teeth?


----------



## DLK

Actually thats ash, but it does look alot like red oak. The legs are a lamination of oak and ash and the stretchers are spalted birch (I think).


----------



## CL810

For hokie


----------



## HokieKen

That yard has mine licked Andy ;-)

I thought about a hacksaw blade TR but this one is an insert bent in a Z shape. It would be possible to make one but doesn't strike me as a lot of fun. There's bound to be something for sale that I can make work. Damn if I've found it though.


----------



## bandit571

Corner of W. Williams and N. Elm here in town…2 houses are about like that…and they do every holiday…not just Christmas….almost like they are competing against each other…

5" Black Vice, made by Monarch…with a lion's head on the side…Might be a Bulldog, been a while since I looked..was The Boss' grand uncle's….is in my shop for any metal working I need done….

Yep..making some progress..









Lid was sawn off tonight..


----------



## Lazyman

> That yard has mine licked Andy ;-)
> 
> I thought about a hacksaw blade TR but this one is an insert bent in a Z shape. It would be possible to make one but doesn't strike me as a lot of fun. There's bound to be something for sale that I can make work. Damn if I've found it though.
> 
> - HokieKen


How about the cutter on a box of stretch wrap or aluminum foil?


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm. That may be a possibility. If it's wide enough, I can probably bend it to fit. I'll check into that.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, glad you re getting good use out of it. What kind of tape are you using in? I have another small one like that awaiting a good tape.
> 
> - ToddJB


Pretty sure this is the tape I have in that dispenser Todd. I definitely recommend the tape if you want strong tape. But, like I said, I suspect it may not play nice with the cutter on that dispenser. Naturally, I forgot to try a different brand last night…


----------



## KentInOttawa

I did a fiddly repair job in the shop yesterday. Balthazar had been decapitated, so I set up the shop for some emergency surgery. I first immobilized the patient using some wedges and hot-melt glue. Then I drilled some alignment holes for a pin.



















A 1/16" (1.5 mm) hole was drilled using an eggbeater drill because any power tool would risk the head being grabbed and thrown, possibly even destroying the entire project. The drill was clamped, bit up, in the end vise and the head was handheld while I cranked the drill slowly. It worked like a charm.

After the hole was drilled in the head, a sharpie was used to colour the break on the body side. A small nail with the head clipped off was inserted into Balthazar's head and then used to mark the location of the hole to be drilled in the body.










The body was drilled freehand while still glued to the board. The remainder of the broken surfaces were coloured with darker markers to hide the break when the head was reattached. Finally, the head was epoxied on with the clipped-nail alignment pin and clamped using an elastic, a very small quick-grip clamp and a small handscrew to secure the other clamp in position. Despite three dry runs, I was still two-hands shy and had difficulties making it all work. Nevertheless, I got it done. Once the epoxy cured, it was just a matter of breaking Balthazar free of the clamps and the hot-melt glue.

This was a challenging task for me because of the scale and the requirements to move around a lot for the various steps, but I think that it turned out alright. Balthazar is back to work and SWMBO is happy, too.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice save Kent.


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Kent!


----------



## Lazyman

One stick of hot melt, STAT!


----------



## DLK

What would you folks recommend for a leg vise should I decide to replace my cherry leg now that it has warped over time? My preferences would be something 8/4 that would be stiffer than cherry. If I go thicker I would have to lengthen the chain. Possible, but not so much fun. My thoughts are clear Hickory or yellow birch. I am not sure where I can get 8/4 Hickory locally, but Yellow birch may be possible. Other local hardwood species (that I might be able to find are Oak, Walnut , Ash and Maple. Otherwise I would have to use something more exotic!


----------



## HokieKen

I'd go with hard Maple from a cost standpoint and Walnut from a "looks good" standpoint. But I think anything you listed should work fine. Of course I would have said the same about Cherry too though…


----------



## jmartel

I'm not really familiar with the design, but why would you need more chain for a thicker chop? Wouldn't you have the same pocket carved out, just a thicker base material?


----------



## DLK

> I m not really familiar with the design, but why would you need more chain for a thicker chop? Wouldn t you have the same pocket carved out, just a thicker base material?
> 
> - jmartel


The chain runs through the chop to a button on the other side of the chop. So if made x inches thicker the chain needs to be x inches longer.


----------



## DLK

> I d go with hard Maple from a cost standpoint and Walnut from a "looks good" standpoint. But I think anything you listed should work fine. Of course I would have said the same about Cherry too though…
> 
> - HokieKen


I did some armchair research:
The chart below from Workshop Companion shows the stiffness or modulus of elasticity which indicates how much the wood will deflect when a load is applied perpendicular to the grain.

Thus Hickory > Yellow Birch > Hard Maple > Red Oak > Walnut > Cherry. I think Yellow birch might be too ugly, but I also might have some. It may be a while before I get to it anyway. So I can look around for the right board.










If you prefer to use the wood database they give Modulus of Elasticity (stiffness) in Giga pascals (GPa) instead of Mega pound per square inch (Mpsi) To convert GPa to Mpsi just multiply by 0.145037737730209215154241027951193976700891951641086939549322983146243571969694.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> One stick of hot melt, STAT!
> 
> - Lazyman


Use the proper tool for a proper job ;-)



> What would you folks recommend for a leg vise should I decide to replace my cherry leg now that it has warped over time? My preferences would be something 8/4 that would be stiffer than cherry. If I go thicker I would have to lengthen the chain. Possible, but not so much fun. My thoughts are clear Hickory or yellow birch. I am not sure where I can get 8/4 Hickory locally, but Yellow birch may be possible. Other local hardwood species (that I might be able to find are Oak, Walnut , Ash and Maple. Otherwise I would have to use something more exotic!
> 
> - Combo Prof


I doubt that the cherry warped because of excessive loads, so a thicker wood wouldn't provide much benefit. Having said that, could you just plane the leg back to flat and square, and then laminate something to it to get your strength back?


----------



## Lazyman

> What would you folks recommend for a leg vise should I decide to replace my cherry leg now that it has warped over time? My preferences would be something 8/4 that would be stiffer than cherry. If I go thicker I would have to lengthen the chain. Possible, but not so much fun. My thoughts are clear Hickory or yellow birch. I am not sure where I can get 8/4 Hickory locally, but Yellow birch may be possible. Other local hardwood species (that I might be able to find are Oak, Walnut , Ash and Maple. Otherwise I would have to use something more exotic!
> 
> - Combo Prof


 Is the warp just due to wood movement or do you think it is as a result of use? I wonder how many Mpsi one can achieve with a typical leg vise? I doubt that it it would be in the range of 1 million PSI, if I understand this. I also wonder what affect thickness has on the result. I suspect that they test it with a standard thickness (1" or 1 CM for example). So what is the relationship between thickness and stiffness.


----------



## DLK

If I understand it correctly stiffness is directly proportional to the cube of the thickness. Hence If the chop was made 10% thicker it would be (1.1)^3 = 1.331 times stiffer.

Here is photo of the deflection in the leg chop. Note the leather faceing so the there should be about a 1/4 inch gap at the bottom and not a 3/4 inch gap. Also note how it is square down to the screw and then bends away from the bench leg.


----------



## Lazyman

Interesting. So my brain doesn't comprehend why the bow is only below the screw, at least if the bend is due to use and not wood movement. With the load being near the center, it would seem like it would deform into an arc end to end. I assume that it was like that before you added the chain?

Would adjusting the chain pull it in any?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe just turn the board around…and let the vise screw pull it flat…

The "chop" on mine is a 2×6 Sycamore slab, rived from a 6×6 beam…LONG ago..


----------



## DLK

> So my brain doesn't comprehend why the bow is only below the screw, at least if the bend is due to use and not wood movement.
> 
> - Lazyman


Without the chain if you put a pin in the parallel guide and clamp a thick board and over tightened screw a bend will be forced. The distance between the parallel guide and the screw is longer than the distance between the top and the screw so below the screw is "more bendy" than above the screw. Hence that is where it bends. (At least thats the way I see it.)



> I assume that it was like that before you added the chain?
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes it was like that before I added the chain and I did not notice the bend until I was dialing in to make the chop square up to the bench. I did notice it was not squaring up as well as I would like but just lived with it. When I did the adjustment and was having trouble I put a straight edge up against the leg-chop and discovered the problem.



> Would adjusting the chain pull it in any?
> 
> - Lazyman


If I adjust the chain to pull it in the chop dose not square up to the bench.

I suppose I could take the leg off and suspend it across some bricks and leave it with a heavy weight in the center to try and unbend it. But I think a new leg-chop would be a better solution. When will I have the time?


----------



## DLK

> Maybe just turn the board around…and let the vise screw pull it flat…
> 
> The "chop" on mine is a 2×6 Sycamore slab, rived from a 6×6 beam…LONG ago..
> 
> - bandit571


Send me the next 1/3 of that 6×6 beam… LOL.


----------



## DLK

I built the bench and installed the leg vise 5 years ago. The bench build is here. You can see in the photos that the chop looks to be true without a bend. So I don't understand how it happend.


----------



## HokieKen

> Without the chain if you put a pin in the parallel guide and clamp a thick board and over tightened screw a bend will be forced. The distance between the parallel guide and the screw is longer than the distance between the top and the screw so below the screw is "more bendy" than above the screw. Hence that is where it bends. (At least thats the way I see it.)
> ...
> 
> -Combo Prof


I think you're right. Your exerting more of a bending moment below the screw due to the longer distance. I suspect your chop is simply too thin for Cherry. An 8/4 piece of something stronger/stiffer would probably work but ideally, I would look for something a little thicker too. My leg vise chop is 12/4 Walnut and I haven't had any issues with it bending. Due to the clamping method, a leg vise exerts a lot more clamping strength than other types but it also puts a portion of the chop in tension instead of the whole thing being in compression so it stands to reason the chop needs a little more beef or brawn.


----------



## DLK

Yes I think it will need replacing. I will see what I can find locally. or may even have. It may take some time and require a bit longer chain, but no worries it will due for now.


----------



## Lazyman

I acquired this nearly 3" thick piece of cherry that I will use for my leg vice and the end cap on the wagon vise. I figure that after planing it will be at least 2.5" thick. 











> Yes I think it will need replacing. I will see what I can find locally. or may even have. It may take some time and require a bit longer chain, but no worries it will due for now.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I suppose that if you replace the chop, you could move the parallel guide above the stretcher and you would need less chain?

That brings up another question about the length of the leg vise chop. Most benches have it going to just above the ground. Any reason to not make it shorter?


----------



## CL810

Don, I looked back at your posts and could not find how thick the warped chop is. Did I miss it? I used 10/4 cherry for my leg vise chop and it is still flat. So I'm wondering if the problem is the thickness and not the type of wood?


----------



## HokieKen

> That brings up another question about the length of the leg vise chop. Most benches have it going to just above the ground. Any reason to not make it shorter?
> 
> - Lazyman


Nope. It just needs to be long enough for the parallel guide. Any length below that doesn't affect function. I made mine so the parallel guide was just above the stretcher and the chop stops about 1" below the bottom of the guide.


----------



## DLK

> Don, I looked back at your posts and could not find how thick the warped chop is. Did I miss it? I used 10/4 cherry for my leg vise chop and it is still flat. So I m wondering if the problem is the thickness and not the type of wood?
> 
> - CL810


It was 8/4 but finished to 1.5 inches thick. Yes it is mostly thickness, but with sifter wood I think you can go thinner than thicker wood.


----------



## DLK

> That brings up another question about the length of the leg vise chop. Most benches have it going to just above the ground. Any reason to not make it shorter?
> 
> - Lazyman


 
The fulcrum length is the distance between the screw and where the parallel guide is pinned. 
The throat length is the distance between the bench top (actually leg top) to the screw.
The overall length is (fulcrum length) + (throat length).

*Clamping force = (screw force)(fulcrum length)/(overall length)*

If you increase the fulcrum length you increase the screw force. So don't make it shorter!

As I recall the sweet spot is (2/3) to (1/3) ratio, i.e. fulcrum length = (2/3) of overall length and throat length = (1/3) of overall length, but I don't remember why I know this.

In the very good article:Forces in a Leg Vise the author writes:

Leg vises do not generate remarkable clamping forces, in fact they are the least efficient of any vise type because of the wasted force on the parallel guide. There are three ways to compensate for the reduced clamping force;


Increase the number of threads per inch (TPI) of the screw. A 4 TPI or greater screw will help reduce the amount of force you have to apply. Increase the length of the vise handle. The increased leverage will reduce the amount of force you have to apply. Two tooth per inch wooden screws typically have a very long vise handle for this very reason. If you have a hand wheel you are just going to have to apply more force by hand.
A shorter throat will generate more clamping force. When possible you can also clamp your work lower in the vise jaws. A longer fulcrum arm will similarly generate more clamping force. Obviously the fulcrum length is limited by bench height and other factors but longer is definitely better.
Leather lined jaws (or anything that will increase friction and offer some compliance) are a requirement on a leg vise for two reasons; the increased friction helps overcome the reduced clamping forces generated. The compliant leather lining helps grip when the jaws are not exactly parallel with the sides of the part being clamped. This is especially true for leg vises which use a parallel guide pin board because it is difficult to get the jaws precisely parallel with the work piece.

If I had to do it all over again. I would get a quick release vise and possibly build a bench like what Paul Seller's uses.(I do like my holdfasts however, so I think I would keep the thick top.) It was my misguided following of Chris Schwarz in my misspent youth (when I was 60) that led me down the path to a bench with a leg vise. It is also considerably cheaper. (I also wanted to make a Bondo pose. )

[My apologise for the all the edits.]


----------



## HokieKen

While it is true that the clamping is less efficient that with a vise where the clamping load is closer to being in line with the screw I think greater clamping loads can be generated due to the mechanics unless you really get into high end hardware with the face vise. There is still some offset between clamping load and screw force so there is some torque created that has to be counteracted. The leg vise does that with a parallel guide. A face vise has to do it with guide rods or some other mechanical means in the hardware. So, how efficient a face vise (for example) is, relies very much on the hardware itself. Basically a leg vise is dumbing down the offset between clamping force and screw force. I know the hardware on my end vise (which is mid-range in terms of cost and quality) can't take me really cranking down on it the way my leg vise can.

But yeah, a leg vise is less efficient in broad strokes. But the robustness makes up for it in my mind. Putting a leg vise on my bench is, in hindsight, without a doubt the best design decision I made. If I could only have one vise, on my bench, it would be my leg vise. Different strokes and all that ;-)


----------



## rad457

Think I found your problem Don, Wrong Bondo pose! by placing your foot on the top of the chop you angered the wood grain gods. Only solution is to remove it from your shop, may require some self flogging and repentance?
I found a 2 1/2" slabs of birch that is yours if you come get it or pay shipping


----------



## DLK

Thanks for the offer, but I lived in Regina, Saskatchewan and I no better than to visit in the winter! Also I think Omicron has now made it impossible. Maybe when you guys thaw out in mid July I'll come visit  There is plenty of yellow birch that is closer to me.


----------



## DLK

> But yeah, a leg vise is less efficient in broad strokes. But the robustness makes up for it in my mind.
> 
> - HokieKen


I go back and forth on what I would have preferred. I think a quick release leg vise might be the right compromise, such as the Hovarter Vise VX 20, which is made in Howell, Mi only a 2 hour drive. It seems that everything I look for is made in Michigan and now relatively close to me. How bizarre? (OK not everything, but my goodness i do find a lot is made here.)


----------



## HokieKen

I originally made mine with a screw Don but have since retroffited the Hovarter and it made me even happier  I have the Hovarter X-link to retrofit so I can do away with the parallel guide but haven't gotten around to doing it yet.


----------



## DLK

Maybe I'll drive over and pick up a Hovarter and save on shipping or get some deal. Its a 2 hour drive, but it will also give me an excuse to enter a Rockler, thats is nearby. If it were not for Omicron I was planning on driving over to southern Ontario which could have taken me right past them and Rockler. (Well if I don't take the very shortest route.)


----------



## Lazyman

I'd call Hovarter before you go. Small operator so might not exactly keep regular hours, especially since it appears that they are mostly an online business. Len is very responsive to email.


----------



## DLK

Well of course I would call.


----------



## ToddJB

A bench is in my future and I'm leaning towards hovarter


----------



## DLK

I maybe replacing my bent cherry leg with a thicker cherry leg. 2 inches thick he says.


----------



## DanKrager

I have Hovarter leg vise equipment but have yet to install it. It will replace the pattern makers vise module. I was intrigued with a design that LJ Kiefer made calling it a knee vise instead of a leg vise. Because my bench is height adjustable, everything involved with the vise must rise and fall accordingly. I have the implementation worked out in sketchup and the materials have been aging for some time now. Just a matter of doing it and that will likely happen some cold winter day soon, now that the shop is in working condition. I'll try to remember to do pictures.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I've been exceptionally happy with my Hovarter mechanism on my leg vise. There is some recommended maintenance for greasing the "nut" but I've had mine on for about 2 years now and haven't had to do anything and it still slides smooth and grips immediately and without fail. If I was starting over, I'd plan my bench with a Hovarter wagon vise too. But retrofitting a wagon into my bench is more than I want to tackle. I wouldn't be surprised if my current end vise ends up replaced with a Hovarter twin screw one day though.



> I have Hovarter leg vise equipment but have yet to install it. It will replace the pattern makers vise module…
> 
> - Dan Krager


Does that mean you have a pattern makers vise that will be decommissioned? *DIBS* ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

> Does that mean you have a pattern makers vise that will be decommissioned? *DIBS* ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ha. Came here to say the same. Day late and a (few hundred) dollars short.


----------



## bandit571

Here is a project:

Both of those #79s have Craftsman logos on their irons….and, it is that curvy one, about like…~..this. Thinking about making a label for the cases…Not whether to use a Sargent label, or..try to make a Craftsman style label?

Will try Google-fu and see…..

Maybe it will look better than just a Black Sharpie label…..


----------



## DLK

One last leg-vise material question. How dry must the leg material be befor I can use it. I have found a good deal on green walnut, soms drier red-oak , and carefully dried Cherry. Also Osage orange but it is no stiffer than Walnut.

A philosophical question. Perhaps we should consider having a stable replaceable face made of 3/4" baltic birch plywood, say, that is inset into the back of the leg.


----------



## rad457

Finally used my press, built in 2016, took a while to try it out.


----------



## HokieKen

> One last leg-vise material question. How dry must the leg material be befor I can use it. I have found a good deal on green walnut, soms drier red-oak , and carefully dried Cherry. Also Osage orange but it is no stiffer than Walnut.
> 
> A philosophical question. Perhaps we should consider having a stable replaceable face made of 3/4" baltic birch plywood, say, that is inset into the back of the leg.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I wouldn't be inclined to use green wood. It's certain to move on you as it dries. Other than that, I'd be comfortable going with any of it.

Do you mean a replaceable face on the chop? If so, I put leather on mine.


----------



## Lazyman

I decided to buy some crubber for mine.

Another no on the green wood. I think that I would rather laminate 2 thinner KD pieces than a thicker green one that will take at least a couple of years to completely dry.


----------



## DLK

Egad, I was moving stuff around in the wood shop because my "woodpile" is an awful mess and I wanted to make room for the beech I just required, and for my above pending friday purchase of some combination of walnut, cherry , Oak, Osage orange. And low an behold I find two big enough slabs of 8/4 hard maple. But they both have a good twist. So I am not sure how thick it will be when I get the twist out. I also found the other end of the 2 by 12 cherry board I made the current leg from and there would be enough to make a new leg. So decision time. I may see how the twisted maple (no two which are alike) works out.

*Has anyone tried laminating up a leg-vise?* How did it work out?


----------



## DLK

> Do you mean a replaceable face on the chop? If so, I put leather on mine.
> 
> - HokieKen


No I mean a plywood or MDF face that is screwed on and then covered with leather.


----------



## rad457

I put this on, seems to work so far.
Cork/Nitrile-Rubber Grip 
Linerhttps://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/supplies/project-materials/111442-cork-nitrile-rubber-grip-liner?item=03G1010


----------



## theoldfart

Don, my leg vise chop is a lanimation of cherry and hard maple. It's been in service for several years now and no issues. Equipment on it are a wooden vise screw by Lake Erie and a criss cross by Benchcrafted.










It's three niches thick, cherry at one inch and the maple is two inches.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Kevin. It's funny I was searching around and found controlfreak asked the same questions and you gave the same answer. Serves me right for leaping befor I looked. I think I may a leg out of my twisted maple and bent cherry.


----------



## HokieKen

I think a laminated chop would be fine as long as the woods have relatively similar coefficients of expansion with moisture changes. I probably wouldn't laminate Pine to Lignum Vitae but Maple and Cherry should be a winner  Looks pretty dang nice too.

I see Kev's still worried about a toilet paper shortage. Piling up shavings by the tote full.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, that pic was taken in 2016, I no longer hoard shavings just mitre boxes.


----------



## CL810

Don, my chop is 3 laminated cherry boards. Built 8 years ago and is still dead flat.


----------



## DLK

Thanks CL810. I think my single 1.375 inch thick cherry chop was just not thick enough, otherwise I have no explanation for the bending.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Kenny, that pic was taken in 2016, I no longer hoard shavings just mitre boxes.
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I've got what I think is a very old lake Erie screw mom bought me years ago in an antique shop because she thought it was cool. I'm hoping to have room for a proper bench some day and I hope to use it for the chop.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, Lake Erie tool works started in 2008. It might be an older one, I have three others from old workbenches waiting to be used in a resaw bench. Pretty sure they are roughly 100 years old.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The one I have is pretty old, I may be mistaken on the name but I think I got it before 2008. I'll see if I can get some pictures with legible print on the end and post them for the collective brain trust to ponder.


----------



## DLK

FYI Len Hovatar wrote me:

I don't have a store but I have had many customers come to my shop to pick up vises. Right now, I am being delayed by my anodizing supplier but I should have parts in the next few weeks. We can set up a time to meet after we get some vises made.

So I guess I am going to have to wait


----------



## CL810

I basically never use my QR vise on the end of my bench for all of the obvious reasons. But I have to admit it never crossed my mind that Hovarter had a twin screw vise that won't rack. That opens up so many possibilities that may eliminate all my regrets for not installing a wagon vise.

Have to investigate that it will fit on my bench. If it will…... then THAT is something I must have.

Thanks Ken!



> ................ replaced with a Hovarter twin screw one day though.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## HokieKen

> I basically never use my QR vise on the end of my bench for all of the obvious reasons. But I have to admit it never crossed my mind that Hovarter had a twin screw vise that won t rack. That opens up so many possibilities that may eliminate all my regrets for not installing a wagon vise.
> 
> Have to investigate that it will fit on my bench. If it will…... then THAT is something I must have.
> 
> Thanks Ken!
> 
> - CL810


If you do install it Andy, please keep us informed on how the install and functionality go  I have the leg vise and I know a guy who has the wagon vise and we're both well-pleased with both. The twin screw is just two leg vise screws with a coupling between to sync the clamping action so it should work well. My only hesitation is whether or not it will grip equally on both sides with the coupling. I don't think it would be an issue but just a few degrees of rotation of the hub on my leg vise can make a huge difference in how much clamping force is applied.


----------



## Lazyman

I could not find anything about the maximum recommended thickness of the top for the Hovarter twin screw vise. Most of the pictures, instructions and videos show it on a pretty thin bench top. The Veritas Twin Screw Vise also claims to be non-racking and uses a chain for the linkage.


----------



## bandit571

90 minutes of shop time, this morning…this is what got done…









Through dovetails….Box No. 2….

Discovered one item..









It would seem that the head on the Stanley SW No. 65…is on backwards….will correct next time in the shop…









Plane ..or…scraper?....does a good job of getting rid of that label..









Stanley No. 70, iron does have an SW on it…


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I basically never use my QR vise on the end of my bench for all of the obvious reasons. But I have to admit it never crossed my mind that Hovarter had a twin screw vise that won t rack. That opens up so many possibilities that may eliminate all my regrets for not installing a wagon vise.
> 
> - CL810


Won't rack? The left and right mechanisms on my Hovarter twin-screw vise will move independently (when clutched) and can have a LOT of racking if that's what is desired. It's up to about 1" over the 2-foot gap between my vise shafts.

I place the jaws against the workpiece and tighten one of the handles. Voila. Yes, Kenny, the linkage allows both shafts to apply similar pressures.










Here's a piece that is over 1/2" wider over a length of about 13". Again, I place the jaws against the workpiece and tighten one of the handles. Voila. It's held tightly, just like magic. When I clamp a piece like this, I try to place the narrow end of the work (the more-closed end of the vise jaws) at the down-stream end of the work process so that any resistance to the tool edge is working to wedge the work tighter in the jaws.

The ruler is placed parallel to the benchtop to emphasize the difference.












> I could not find anything about the maximum recommended thickness of the top for the Hovarter twin screw vise. Most of the pictures, instructions and videos show it on a pretty thin bench top.
> 
> - Lazyman


My top is one of the 2" butcher-block slabs from Lee Valley. The centre-line of the shafts on the Hovarter are 2" below the bottom of the worktop. A thicker top will mean a larger (vertically) vise jaw or a mortice. Personally, I'm happy with the 2" slab.

FWIW, the vise will open a bit less than 12" (13" less offsets/recesses in the jaw and the jaw thickness). I've burned an inch at the other end of the ruler for this pic.


----------



## DLK

Yes Andy. Please keep us informed.

I had a good workout and managed to rescue a thick hard maple blank for a new leg-vise. I am deciding wether or not to laminate on a cherry face. On the plus side I will be more like my idol Kevin on the other hand it may not be necessary. I am not sure I see the advantages,


> I could not find anything about the maximum recommended thickness of the top for the Hovarter twin screw vise. Most of the pictures, instructions and videos show it on a pretty thin bench top. The Veritas Twin Screw Vise also claims to be non-racking and uses a chain for the linkage.
> 
> - Lazyman


I think you can just email Len Hovatar and ask him. He is very quick to respond.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Kent! That's all good feedback  I wondered how much out of parallel you could clamp it with the two shafts coupled. IIRC, it's fairly quick and simple to uncouple them if you want to hold something significantly out of parallel?


----------



## HokieKen

> I could not find anything about the maximum recommended thickness of the top for the Hovarter twin screw vise. ...
> 
> - Lazyman


The centerline of the shafts have to be 1-15/32" below the bottom of the bench according to the installation instructions.


----------



## DLK

^ That might be an issue if your bench is 4 inches thick and you don't want to do a lot of excavation or drilling.


----------



## HokieKen

It may be Don. I don't think I would be concerned. My bench is 3.5" thick and my end vise is mounted to the bottom. While I have problems with the hardware, I don't think any of them would be improved by it being mortised into the top.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Awesome Kent! That s all good feedback  I wondered how much out of parallel you could clamp it with the two shafts coupled. IIRC, it s fairly quick and simple to uncouple them if you want to hold something significantly out of parallel?
> 
> - HokieKen


The shafts are always (and never) coupled. Here's an older shot of the underside of my bench. Note that I have one of the earlier versions of the Hovarter and that newer versions use the same basic concepts but with some improvements like a fully-assembled (non-exploding :-D and less fiddly set-up) mechanism.










The perspective on the above shot is screwy; the mechanism is correct side up, but the benchtop is topside down and underneath of it.

The basic concept of the mechanism is similar to this mock-up of a washer on a smooth shaft. When the washer is pushed so it is no longer perpendicular to the shaft, it will grab the shaft and push on it.










Rotating one shaft moves the wedge-shaped carriage, pushing the mechanisms "washer" askew and then tightening the vise by pushing on the shaft. The same carriage transfers the rotational motion through the bar to the other, identical mechanism which then moves its wedge-shaped carriage and activates the second mechanism the same way. Both sides will close with the same force because their two wedges and mechanisms are the same and will always rotate by the same amount.










When the vise is loosened, the open/close of the shafts is completely uncoupled and one side can be moved in/out independently of the other. This is both a blessing and a curse. I've learned to apply a gentle hip-check between the handles/levers to get my jaws to apply even pressure to both sides before I tighten.

I cannot foresee a time when I would want to decouple the shafts by removing the bar. It is possible to clamp using just one side, though. With the specific installation issues of the older vise like mine, I would never want to do it because of how difficult it would be to recouple them correctly. As it is, I had to shim one of the bench-mounted jaws with a playing card to get everything working correctly after I disassembled and moved my bench the last time.


----------



## Lazyman

That is a great analogy with the screw driver and washer. I was wondering how they work, though now I am a little disappointed. I thought it was magic.


----------



## HokieKen

Make the screwdriver and washer work with several hundred pounds hanging off the screwdriver and after several hundred applications neither one shows wear and both still work like when they were new. It is a little bit of magic ;-)

But yeah, in all truth it is a very simple design once you see it. Which is the best kind.


----------



## DLK

Isn't the screwdriver and washer trick they way pipe clams work?


> It may be Don. I don t think I would be concerned. My bench is 3.5" thick and my end vise is mounted to the bottom. While I have problems with the hardware, I don t think any of them would be improved by it being mortised into the top.
> 
> - HokieKen


My end vise is also mounted to the bottom. The racking is easy to deal with. So I don't think I swap in a twin screw.
I have made a moxon vise anyway.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Make the screwdriver and washer work with several hundred pounds hanging off the screwdriver and after several hundred applications neither one shows wear and both still work like when they were new. It is a little bit of magic ;-)
> 
> But yeah, in all truth it is a very simple design once you see it. Which is the best kind.
> 
> - HokieKen


It is no more complex or difficult than it needs to be. I believe that the engineers use the term elegant for that. This qualifies in my mind.


----------



## DanKrager

I have a Hovarter mechanism on my wagon vise and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The pattermankers Emmert vise will not be up for grabs for a while. It will take a while to make the Kiefer leg vise setup and it will take another while to decide if that leg vise is good enough to replace the K. I don't use all the features of the K very often, and it has worked faithfully since I bought it. I find that the casting of the jaws is a little thin for the pressure that can be applied and I am careful not to over tighten it. But it holds well enough for the work required of it. The leg vise will continue the modular tradition and can be switched out in about three minutes.

DanK


----------



## DLK

As Bandit would say: "Random plane shots".

Twisty Maple board being cut for new leg-chop.










Blank cut out.










Planning out the twist.










Cleaning up an edge.










Finish with a cherry on top.










(The cherry board was pretty flat to begin with and mush easier to get smooth than the hard maple.)

Tonight its lamination time. Then Trim, shape and set aside until I can get the Havator.


----------



## rad457

Looks like them Millers Falls make a decent Scrub Plane


----------



## DLK

Yeah. I should make a decent scrub plane. Instead I used my MF no. 8 (Stanley size 3) and advanced the blade so it would take a coarse cut and got a good work out. Would have been loads quicker with a proper scrub. (The balde I used was did not have much camber.) Got one side flat enough so that I could run in through the dewalt thickness planer. turned it over made one or two thin passes to clean up any strays. It should finish at about 2+3/4 thick (I think). I thought I would be smart and save some work by first running through the thickness planer, but there was just too much twist to take out and I think I wasted more than I should have. Better to get one side flat with hand planes first. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Lazyman

I've thought about converting one of my "extra" planes into a scrub but I just don't need one that often and so far have not been able to bring myself to grind one into submission. It seems like most use a #4 for this but I was thinking a #5 might actually be closer to the length of a #40. Somewhere I read that a #5 is better because it is less likely to follow a the curve of a cupped board than a #4.


----------



## DLK

Can some one explane the USPS? I ordered some Miroc Mesh and it says its spuposed to arrive today Dec 3 by 9:00pm. Here is the tracking so far.


November 29, 2021, 2:35 pm Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item ATHENS, OH 45701 
November 30, 2021, 11:13 am Accepted at USPS Origin Facility ATHENS, OH 45701 
November 30, 2021, 12:28 pm Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility COLUMBUS OH DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
November 30, 2021, 9:32 pm Departed USPS Regional Facility COLUMBUS OH DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
December 1, 2021 In Transit to Next Facility November 30, 2021, 10:08 pm Arrived at USPS Regional Facility COLUMBUS OH DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
December 2, 2021, 5:46 am Arrived at USPS Regional Facility SOUTH JERSEY NJ DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
December 3, 2021, 5:03 am Departed USPS Regional Facility SOUTH JERSEY NJ DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
December 3, 2021, 5:53 am Arrived at USPS Regional Facility PHILADELPHIA PA DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
December 3, 2021, 7:19 am Departed USPS Regional Facility COLUMBUS OH DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Will it now go back to NJ and be in an infinite loop, or will it break off head to the GRAND RAPIDS MI DISTRIBUTION CENTER and the down to Holland, Mi and to my door?

Could it be that the first 4 items just refer to the creation of the shipping label and the actual item was shipped from South Jersey after electronically receiving the label from Columbus?


----------



## bigblockyeti

The USPS has no constraints like having to turn a profit or responsibility to investors. I've watched stuff bounce all over the place and take a couple weeks when it should have been a couple days to get from point A to point B.


----------



## HokieKen

No Don, at this time of year no one can explain USPS logistics. Including USPS. Fortunately IME it does get there and usually within a couple of days of when it was supposed to…

That's gonna make a really nice chop  Looking forward to seeing the finished product with the Hovarter and the chain guide!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> The USPS has no constraints like having to turn a profit or responsibility to investors. I ve watched stuff bounce all over the place and take a couple weeks when it should have been a couple days to get from point A to point B.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's just the nature of modern, automated logistics. Somehow the machines determined that sending your parcel the scenic route to catch a ride on a truck that was going the right way was better than waiting for enough other crap to fill a new truck. I typically see feeBay go 3-4 times as far as is needed to get to my place.

For example, a recently purchased saw vise travelled from Naples, NY to Ottawa, ON (270 miles) via Rochester, Cincinnati, Erlanger Kentucky, and Toronto (1300 miles).


----------



## Lazyman

I had a package several years ago that was at a sorting facility about 20 miles away and it made a trip to New Orleans before sending it back. I also bought something on eBay in England last year. It showed up in NJ within 2 days of ordering, took several day touring the Midwest and then sat 20 miles away at the same sorting facility for several days. When it finally got to my local post office, they very quickly delivered it to the wrong address. :-|


----------



## bandit571

Will see IF I can "work to hard for a FRIDAY" in a little bit….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have Hovarter leg vise equipment but have yet to install it. It will replace the pattern makers vise module…
> 
> - Dan Krager
> 
> Does that mean you have a pattern makers vise that will be decommissioned? *DIBS* ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


If you want one bad enough: http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=21015


----------



## CaptainKlutz

USPS - You are not alone, everyone has a horror story.

If east coast PO sends my packages to NW Phoenix Gendale Dist Hub and not main Phoenix hub, they usually get a free round trip to Utah before delivery to Phoenix hub only 7 miles away. Drives me nuts that my packages spend extra 4 days touring around the Grand Canyon for no reason.

October had a package reach Phoenix hub from Ohio via Chicago, then it made a round trip back to Chicago for 8 days, only to sit in Phoenix hub for more several days. Normal 1 week shipment took 3 weeks to reach me.

Cheers!


----------



## HokieKen

> I have Hovarter leg vise equipment but have yet to install it. It will replace the pattern makers vise module…
> 
> - Dan Krager
> 
> Does that mean you have a pattern makers vise that will be decommissioned? *DIBS* ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> If you want one bad enough: http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=21015
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That's actually a pretty decent price. I don't really want one that bad though. I would love to have one but there are a lot of other things I can think of that I would get more use out of if I had that kinda cash to burn…


----------



## bigblockyeti

For Capt, not a great deal but certainly not a bad deal either. It would be gone immediately around here:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/882433939132127/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A16441fa4-8945-47fd-b90a-bd8f2ecd2c9a


----------



## DLK

> No Don, at this time of year no one can explain USPS logistics. Including USPS. Fortunately IME it does get there and usually within a couple of days of when it was supposed to…
> 
> That s gonna make a really nice chop  Looking forward to seeing the finished product with the Hovarter and the chain guide!
> 
> - HokieKen


I should have done this all in a blog and not in this thread. But it started as a simple question and then exploded. Glue up is finished now and the squeeze out is scraped and planed off. Next I will cut the blind mortise and drill the draw bore holes for the parallel guide. Then I will taper it down to 5 inches matching the leg. Also Len was kind enough to sent me a measured drawing for the hub so that I could have the fun turning one out of ash or maybe walnut. He sells one for $25 in maple, so cheap but not fun, LOL. It needs to be 3 inches square and 3.75 inches long (when finished). I wonder what I have … apparently I never know until I dig around in ... the collection.

This afternoon I am getting a couple of green walnut slabs to put up for drying and and a reportedly a dry cherry slab.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> For Capt, not a great deal but certainly not a bad deal either. It would be gone immediately around here: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/882433939132127/
> - bigblockyeti


Thanks, but too expensive for local market with the small 1/2 HP motor.
It's on FB as it is over priced for garage sale it was originally listed under.

If it drops below $200, would be worth considering. Have a guy in area that always has 1-2 refurbished Delta 14" BS listed for $500-600. Had a similar Delta BS sell for $100 a couple weeks ago. The generic HF/no-name 14" clones are always available for ~$150-200 somewhere in town. Almost bought Dayton listed for $75 last week, but holiday presents wiped me out till payday.

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Worked from 10:30am to 1:45pm….back between the shoulder blades is now hurting…yep, working way to hard for a FRIDAY.


----------



## bandit571

The Sycamore Leg Vise….









Really Hi-tech…but works well enough….


----------



## HokieKen

I turned my own hub too Don. Geometry started out as kind of a joke. But I got used to handling so it stuck.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks well handled too.

So many other jokes that went through my brain but decided to restrain myself.


----------



## DLK

> I turned my own hub too Don. Geometry started out as kind of a joke. But I got used to handling so it stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I made two attempts. Almost got it the second time. But screwed up drilling the through hole for the handle. I'm a novice turner. What did you use for the size of the shaft hole? Len's drawing says 1.006 but shouldn't it be 1.125 inches? Also what is the diameter of the pin. Will 0.25 work? Len says 0.266.


----------



## HokieKen

Shaft diameter is 1". And I used a 1/4" cross pin. The hole in the shaft measures .257".


----------



## terryR

nearly as bad as the handle I added to the tailstock on my lil lathe,


----------



## DLK

> Shaft diameter is 1". And I used a 1/4" cross pin. The hole in the shaft measures .257".
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks much. If only it was 1.125". It would make my life so much easier.


----------



## ToddJB

Don, did you order the Mirco Mesh from StewMac? I spent my youth in Athens OH.


----------



## Lazyman

I sometimes to do initial hollowing on the lathe with a modified 1" or 1.25" spade bit instead of a Forstner bit.  I grind the points and corners off into a radius and the grind a bevel on the curved edge. Hardest part is getting both wings the same. I don't remember where I saw this but it works very well. If you want a flat bottom, a Forstner bit is probably the way to go.


----------



## DLK

> Don, did you order the Mirco Mesh from StewMac? I spent my youth in Athens OH.
> 
> - ToddJB


LOL. Apparently I did. I had to check. I thought I ordered it from amazon. LOL. 
It's now in Chicago.

It reminds me of the time my luggage went to Japan without me.


----------



## DLK

Nathan. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HokieKen

I use a Silver & Deming twist bit to drill stuff like that out on the lathe. If you're drilling into endgrain, I'd start with a 7/8" Forstner then ream it out with the 1" twist bit. Blind drilling in endgrain with a twist bit runs the risk of splitting the blank. Alternatively, pilot with a Forstener then finish to size with a scraper.


----------



## HokieKen

TR yours is bigger than mine. I bet I handle mine more often though. Sometimes if I hold it long enough it feels like it gets a little bigger.

Nathan I like that idea with the spade bit a lot. Would make a good scraper/reamer for finishing too if you ground a few thousandths clearance on one side. Would probably be even better if you could get a spade bit with a bigger shank.


----------



## Lazyman

I on the other hand decided to buy the hand wheels that Hovarter sells. I think that they will have a lower profile which I hope will make it less likely that I bump into it in my tight shop. 









Plus, I just like how they look.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan I like that idea with the spade bit a lot. Would make a good scraper/reamer for finishing too if you ground a few thousandths clearance on one side. Would probably be even better if you could get a spade bit with a bigger shank.
> 
> - HokieKen


I looked around and could only find spade bits with 1/4" shafts. Most are hex shaped for quick release chucks. It actually seems to work faster and clear chips better than a Forstner bit. I find that it works better if I use a gouge or carbide tool first to make a little dimple in the end so that it starts centered, but that could just be because my grinding job was not perfectly symmetrical. I use it mostly for hogging out before hollowing and use it to set the maximum depth up front so I don't end up with a window in the bottom.


----------



## bandit571

Ever thought of using an expansive bit…?









And…IF you need to go a bit deeper…









As long as that chuck will fit down the hole..


----------



## HokieKen

I considered the handwheel too Nathan. It just came down to tbe fact that I have wood everywhere else on the bench. If I do upgrade to the twin screw for my end vise, I'll probably put the handwheels on it and the leg vise. I agree, they look really nice.


----------



## DLK

> I use a Silver & Deming twist bit to drill stuff like that out on the lathe. If you're drilling into endgrain, I'd start with a 7/8" Forstner then ream it out with the 1" twist bit. Blind drilling in endgrain with a twist bit runs the risk of splitting the blank. Alternatively, pilot with a Forstner then finish to size with a scraper.
> 
> - HokieKen


I used a forstner bit on the lathe to drill a 1" hole into the endgrain of the wheel hub without issues. I have a Jacobs chuck with a 2MT. A good HF $10 purchase. (I've done this all the time without issue.) But I wanted a a 1 1/8 hole for the handle that went through a diameter of the hub. I drilled a 1/8" pilot hole first and thought it would track a 1/ 1/8 forstner bit correctly from both sides it didn't. I remember now that I have an extension rod, so I could drill all the way from one side. I am thinking of dropping down to 1" if I have Oak dowel of that size.


----------



## HokieKen

If it's not too late, drill the cross hole first Don. It's bigger so the smaller drill won't get pushed off true by it.


----------



## bandit571

A year or so ago..there was a fellow wanting to scratch build a Moxxon vise…and was looking for both a threaded shaft and a pair of handwheels…..guess he got an idea, while walking by the Weight Lifting items in Wall E World…

Cut the dumbell bar down..and have ACME thread rods…the handwheels to lock the weights in place, became the vise's handwheels…there was also locking collars that he could drill and attach to serve as the nut.

Details are a bit fuzzy…but…


----------



## DLK

> If it's not too late, drill the cross hole first Don. It's bigger so the smaller drill won't get pushed off true by it.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't understand what you are saying. The handle cross hole does not intersect with another hole. I have no problems with the 1/4 pin hole.


----------



## HokieKen

Ah. Nevermind then


----------



## DLK

What might be a better solutions is to make something like the lock down wrench mechanism as done on the Sorby Pro. That way regardless of the position the wrench handle will always swing down and be out of the way. Maybe try this in a future incantation.


----------



## Lazyman

Don, If you drill the cross hole for the handle before turning (still square) and make sure that the opposite sides at least are parallel you can measure the starting points pretty accurately and have better luck having the holes line up when drilling from both sides.

Are you drilling with a brace, power drill or a drill press?


----------



## DLK

Nathan, I first thought about that approach, but you can't guarantee that you will be actually be centered, once the hub is turned. You can get very close. Turns out my drill press is not square front to back and I have to figure out how to fix that, but didn't want to take the time now. So I was using a power drill with a bit alignment gizmo that would guarantee a perpendicular drilled pilot hole provided the hub was turned true. Then used a forstner bit to follow the pilot hole.

Anyway I turned a new hub and was successful using a brace and a #16 RJ 101. Which cuts a hole just shy of 1 inch. So using a forstner bit I manage to true the hole to 1 inch and I found 1" Cherry and Walnut Dowels I can use for the handel. I think if I were to first chamfer the edges I could use a 1 1/8 forstner bit to increase the hole diameter. But I am quitting while I am ahead.


----------



## terryR

Don, that looks very nice!

I'm still unpacking misc boxes and finding nice tools; came across my Moxon vice recently; but I'm missing one freeking nut. (insert joke)

This Ebony is the sweetest stuff to turn, no chatter, works like butter, start sanding with 800 grit. Just had a friend ask me to make a dozen small displays for scrimshaw bases.this one is 2" in diameter,


----------



## DLK

Thanks *Terry*. I could have saved the trouble and just bought one for $25. But I thought it would be fun to figure out how to make one. I didn't save any money, but now I have learned some valuable lessons.


----------



## terryR

OK, guys< talk me out of buying this shaper, I have no router and don't plan to buy a stand alone router.

Want to shape pretty moulding for display cases, and small display stands, this guy will accept 1/2" spindle and router bits. Only 1.5 hp.


----------



## Lazyman

Get 5% off!


----------



## 489tad

Decorating, garage cleaning and watching the Bears get punched in the face. That's my day.

A coworker gave me a picture of a desk/ cabinet unit. I already figured 7 sheets of plywood. Just wasting my time with this guy.

Terry you should buy it.


----------



## rad457

> OK, guys< talk me out of buying this shaper, I have no router and don't plan to buy a stand alone router.
> 
> Want to shape pretty moulding for display cases, and small display stands, this guy will accept 1/2" spindle and router bits. Only 1.5 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


When I bought mine it was under $500.00(with the extension table) Had no problems doing 3" moldings in birch.
Use mine as a router table 95% of it's life now, tossed the fence assembly and adapted a Veritas fence.
Factory belt is crap, replaced it with a standard V belt. Think I drove down to Bellingham on a trip to to B.C. 
back in the days when crossing the border was simpler and our $ was at par? Was duty free as well
When I got it home ended up ordering their 1.5 hp Horizontal Mortiser and had them deliver it, those were the days!


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the input! It's crazy how expensive ish is right now.


----------



## DanKrager

I had two Grizzly 1035 shapers at one time and put a sliding table on one. When downsizing, I sold the "bare" one and very quickly. They are real workhorses and I used them a LOT. I had a "router table" in the tablesaw extension, but seldom used it in favor of the more stable and accurate shaper. I have cabinet door sets, lock miter set, and a set of collars with bearing for holding custom blades, and a bucket of three wing cutters. And the router chuck. I have it coupled to a tablesaw with a 4 roller feeder. Wouldn't trade that setup for a new diesel goat. Very flexible.

You must get one, Terry. LOL!

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's a dude giving away an old Porter shaper on vintagemachinery.org but it's somewhere in the north east, tremendous heavy, almost certainly 3 phase and has a big spindle with no collet for bits.


----------



## Mosquito

A while ago I posted about a Delta DC-380 clone I could get my hands on, and I finally d able to go get it this weekend. To load it was pretty easy work my lift and busy helping, unloading took about an hour by myself, but we got there lol. Snowing over the weekend, so I'll figure out getting the last 125 feet from the garage to the shop later…

Step one, get it out of the Subaru










Step two, get some blocks under it, wider than the lift (the sketchy-ish part, with jack stands to lower the lift enough to get the 2×4s under each end) 









Step three, blocking on the sides, so I could roll my cart under it 









Step four, cart made so casters fit perfectly between lift bars and stand bars, and we're on the ground


----------



## terryR

that's a handy looking jack!
Awesome planer!


----------



## Mosquito

It does alright, it's a "high position motorcycle lift" that I picked up on craigslist a number of years ago. It's not quite as useful as an engine hoist, but it stores a lot easier in my situation than even the ones that have fold up legs. Says it's "rated" at 1100lbs, but won't lift that from the ground, as it's too much for the jack to overcome at the pivot point, so it's got to be a couple inches up before it'll lift that much (the planer I currently use taught me that lol). At one point I had some heavy duty casters under it, which was nice for mobility, but it raised the whole thing by about 3". Those got removed and now live on the planer that I've currently got in the shop (a parks 12")

It also fits perfectly under the front end of my riding lawn mower, so I can pick it up by the front wheel arms, and it makes blade changes a heck of a lot easier lol


----------



## ToddJB

That jack is awesome


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. I need one of those jacks too.


----------



## duckmilk

Me too! I have a generator that I put in the bed of our side-by-side, but it is too heavy for me to lift by myself.
How high will it lift Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

The photo behind the Subaru is at its max height, I think it's around 28 or 29" to the top. Though at least on mine, when it's loaded with something heavy it angles down a couple degrees (hence the 2×4 under the far end, to get it high enough to drive out from under it)


----------



## duckmilk

That height is enough that I could wrestle it the rest of the way into the bed. Thanks Mos.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yep. I need one of those jacks too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Here you go Kenny
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/314729290295234/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A2f0c79ff-d607-467a-aaea-b4cfb5b90323


----------



## chrisstef

Untriumhpant like a mufugger. 
Suck it Todd.


----------



## 489tad

Well, it is red.


----------



## chrisstef

Its an Xmas stocking holder.


----------



## Mosquito

With pending heavy snow tomorrow, figured I better make a run for it now, before it got stranded in the garage until summer

Transferred to a new cart for the move









Sizing up the journey, farewell riding lawn mower, we barely knew ye









Woof









One last hurdle… The door jamb









And landed









Hindsight, should have asked for help, the old inner chest meat was trying to thump its way out my throat by the time I got there I think lol


----------



## Lazyman

Ugh! Snow. I wore shorts today while I mulched the leaves.


----------



## Mosquito

just because there's snow doesn't mean it can't be shorts weather  Today was 40° so it was pretty nice. Supposed to be warm next week (50's), but then everything gets squishy now…

I could have done without the snow slowing me down though lol


----------



## HokieKen

Todd sucks stocking holders.


----------



## HokieKen

20's here this morning. High around 40. Lookin for 60's this weekend though.


----------



## DLK

Mos, you should have waited a few weeks. Then you could have slid it on a snow sled!


----------



## HokieKen

That's a nice mobile cart you made for that planer Mos. Gonna be hell on your knees though. Maybe Todd has some tips.


----------



## Mosquito

Lol Don, what my friend who gave it to me said is I should have flooded the yard and just slide it on the ice

I've got the legs for it, a dust chute, and a sharpening jig. He said there are spare knives somewhere, he just has to find them. After I get it cleaned up, I'm thinking about a helical head for it, but not sure yet.

Quite a few chips under the hood


----------



## CL810

Beastly Mos, both the planer and you!


----------



## Lazyman

> Untriumhpant like a mufugger.
> Suck it Todd.
> 
> - chrisstef


If that is a stocking holder, shouldn't Mickey have a white beard and red hat?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Well, it is red.
> 
> - 489tad


No, this is rojo…









He just stopped posting his ish here because he got tired of making guys feel bad…

lawlz


----------



## Mosquito

Boy, you and your son have sure aged a lot the past couple years Dan


----------



## ToddJB

Consider it sucked. Is that a Mickey head? We just rolled into Disney tonight. First time for all of us.


----------



## CL810

Red, is your friend holding a taser??;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Consider it sucked. Is that a Mickey head? We just rolled into Disney tonight. First time for all of us.
> 
> - ToddJB


Enjoy Todd! We planned to go this year but decided to push it back until Covid's no longer a factor. I told the wife that the price for me spending a week there with grandkids is a custom light saber with no budget limitation. Scope em out for me!


----------



## MSquared

*CL* The taser is just for 'sport-zapping' !


----------



## ToddJB

Currently 76 degrees and the kids are playing in a heated pool. High of 82 this week. I demanded that if we went, that we went in the winter and while school was still in session. I don't do well in the heat, or in crowds.

I'll peep 'em for you, Kenny. I'll see if there are any Pluto butt plugs for Rojo.


----------



## rad457

My view, with the freezing rain thought a fire would be nice. We will be at Disney World in July, Grangirls have some sort of Dancing thing, any recommendations a to where to stay close to the beach?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm no expert, Andre, by far. But Disney is in the middle of the state. The ocean would be a good drive.


----------



## rad457

This would be for after the Dance stuff is done, staying on site but after, going to stay a little longer do sum Tourist stuff.


----------



## Lazyman

Check the NASA launch schedule and see if you can see a rocket launch while you are there. Kennedy Space Center is only about an hour from Disney World. There there is probably some other tourist stuff you can do there too. I think that Daytona beach is just a little north of there (never been there so can't say anything about the beaches).


----------



## jmartel

> Consider it sucked. Is that a Mickey head? We just rolled into Disney tonight. First time for all of us.
> 
> - ToddJB


 Disney is on our radar in a couple years once jdaughter turns 4 or 5. Man it's pricey. But I figure I'm going to do it once, not worry about cost and get it over with.

Jwife is also a big Harry Potter nerd so we will have to stop at universal and do that stuff there as well.


----------



## bandit571

Budget around here is just to go the King's Island for a day…..MAYBE once a year….haven't even been there in 8 years…...kind of hard to do, since the Boss has to use a walker….


----------



## ToddJB

Ours are 9 and 7. Winter while school is in session makes it far more affordable. If you wait til they're 48" tall, they can do everything and have the legs to walk for 10 hours a day. We're doing universal Monday. Son is a huge HP geek. The most amazing thing I've done so far is the Star Wars Rise of Resistance. It was truly bonkers.


----------



## rad457

Well sorta depressing but did take our Daughter to Disney Land back when they had the Thriller attraction.
LOL, but did pass through Vegas and actually won enough to cover most costs for 3 days in the Park
Best part of the trip was time spent at the Queen Mary and The Spruce Goose on the way home!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Boy, you and your son have sure aged a lot the past couple years Dan
> 
> - Mosquito


Lawlz. Well played Mos. My son has one of those curly afros like all the kids are doing these days. Drives me nuts. 
That's my uncle who visited for turkey day. He's the only one of my Dad's four siblings left at age 65. Lotta tragedy in that family. Great to connect with him. I even let him stand on a mound so he didn't feel short.

Knocking the dust off the snowboard today. Didn't get to go last year because I blew out my Achilles last year dunkking on stef (nads to noggin). Ready to test out my rehabbed tendon.

The dovetails will sit for today… SOTS:


----------



## theoldfart

Red, lotta DT'n going on there. What's the build?


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, custom glow sticks are $220 and require an appointment. They're currently 2 months out.


----------



## HokieKen

Good info Todd! I'll book it well in advance


----------



## ToddJB

I spoke with a few people, and they were all geeked about it. You can also make a custom droid which looked really cool, similar prices, but was a walk up thing.


----------



## jmartel

How young is too young for child labor? Contracting out Christmas present builds now.


----------



## MikeB_UK

First attempt at a cantilever box, really didn't expect it to work.
Turns out, as long as the bars are parallel accuracy is, fortunately, not that important.
Or I got very lucky, kinda wish I'd made it in a size to be of some kind of use now.


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Mike. It's a really handy storage solution.

Todd, those are not the droids I'm looking for.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Well done Mike. It's a really handy storage solution.


Cheers, it's a long way off the one you made last year, but kinda surpised it works at all.



> Todd, those are not the droids I'm looking for.
> - HokieKen


Move along


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JMizzle multiplied? I've missed so much.



> Red, lotta DT'n going on there. What's the build?
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey Kev. If you missed my recent project…. (flex'n on my ex's)


So the DT's on my bench are the floating nightstands to match the big ol' bed. Or as they say on mtv cribs 'mah workbench'. lawlz


----------



## theoldfart

Quite nice Red.
Gonna do the whole house next?


----------



## jmartel

> JMizzle multiplied? I ve missed so much.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Just once. She's 2 1/2 now. Was extremely happy that I bought her her own tools. Probably going to make her a workbench for Christmas. Along with all the other crap I gotta make her.


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe a Barbie Ferrari JGenerous?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice. A little J-Lo. Looks like a cutie. I used to post a kinds of pics of my kiddos, but they're teens now. I'm not cool anymore. Far from it. So I mope around the shop like an ogre in the midst of a mid-life crisis. I do miss those little years.

Kev, funny you say that. I've made every single piece of furniture in my house… except the master bedroom set. Now that I've done the bed, its just a few nightstands and dressers. Then what will I do with my life??

Looks like ol Toddy is in the big FL. We did the all-american beach/universal vacation this past summer. Spent silly cash but made some memories.


----------



## jmartel

> Maybe a Barbie Ferrari JGenerous?
> 
> - theoldfart


Current plan is another add-on to the climbing triangle/slide I made her last Christmas.










A Lego/brio/puzzle table for her room, and the aforementioned workbench. My parents sent out all the brio trains that I had when I was a kid, which is good because those things are crazy expensive. Like even worse than Legos.

I think jwife bought her an astronaut Barbie and a doll treehouse. Plus all the crap the grandparents send.



> Nice. A little J-Lo. Looks like a cutie. I used to post a kinds of pics of my kiddos, but they re teens now. I m not cool anymore. Far from it. So I mope around the shop like an ogre in the midst of a mid-life crisis. I do miss those little years.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I think that is picture number 2 total of her on the interwebz. And only because you can't see her face or anything at all. Trying to keep her online presence to a minimum until she's much older. My mom still gives me crap about how she isn't allowed to post photos of her to her Facebook page.

And I figure I should encourage her to do stuff with me while she still likes me. Likely won't get that much time when she's a teenager. Of course I have memories of my dad making me a workbench and buying me tools when I was like 4-5 and then me never using them or having any interest. So there's that too.


----------



## rad457

*Plus all the crap the grandparents send*
Really? Someday you too may be a Grandparent, just hope someday you get that honor!


----------



## CL810

Jsmart



> I think that is picture number 2 total of her on the interwebz. And only because you can t see her face or anything at all. Trying to keep her online presence to a minimum until she s much older. My mom still gives me crap about how she isn t allowed to post photos of her to her Facebook page.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## bandit571

maybe this afternoon-ish, I can get some varnish and labels on those two plane cases….

On that dovetailed case…note where the cut for the lid wound up..









Seems I went from a full pin…to 2 half pins…









Lid is not very thick..yet has two 1/2 pins and a full tail….plugs to fill in where the grooves ran though..


----------



## ToddJB

Red, We drove it, off season, eating PB&J, 5 nights in the park for the 4 of us and we should make it in under 3k.

That is by far the most I've spent on a vacation, but it's a fraction of what I was expecting when Lindsay asked me what I thought about us all going to Disney.

JMart, I have a very sharing wife on Social Media, so that ship has sailed with my kids, but out of serious interest, what is your concern?


----------



## terryR

Nice to see Red again! What's up man?

I;ve been turning miniature bowls and showing them on FB…well a friend who does awesome scrimshaw ordered a dozen tiny display stands for his work!


----------



## jmartel

> JMart, I have a very sharing wife on Social Media, so that ship has sailed with my kids, but out of serious interest, what is your concern?
> 
> - ToddJB


Nothing super major. Partly is that no one needs to see all the photos of the kids all the time. No one other than family and close friends would really care, and they see enough photos offline that it's not a concern there. Partly is that I don't really like that once something is on the internet it's there forever. Kid photos are pretty much always benign, but always good to keep a low profile. And also it's because I feel like that personal privacy is your own decision. So once she is old enough to decide for herself, then she can make a conscious decision to do it. Same with ear piercings, really. Hell, I barely have any photos of me that you can see my face in. My wife is even less. I share plenty of photos, but 90% of them are diving photos, with the remainder being bike photos and woodworking stuff.

Realistically it probably won't make a difference either way.


----------



## HokieKen

> Red, We drove it, off season, eating PB&J, 5 nights in the park for the 4 of us and we should make it in under 3k.
> 
> That is by far the most I ve spent on a vacation, but it s a fraction of what I was expecting when Lindsay asked me what I thought about us all going to Disney.
> 
> JMart, I have a very sharing wife on Social Media, so that ship has sailed with my kids, but out of serious interest, what is your concern?
> 
> - ToddJB


Where y'all staying at Todd? We went with my sister's family about 5 years ago and came in pretty cheap too by staying at one of their "value" resorts. It was the sports-themed one. It was immaculate, had a nice cafeteria and was fully staffed and served. Only compromise really was that the room was basic instead of being a suite. But since we were exhausted when we got there at night and left first thing in the morning so that didn't bother us a bit.

And I never had any desire as an adult to go to Disney. But I have to say, I had a blast going without kids. My wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it. We spent most of the day with my sister and her husband and their two girls but the girls were well spent by dinner time most days so we had the evenings in the parks to ourselves. I'm not looking forward to returning with grandkids in a couple of years all that much. I'm still trying to figure out how to trick the wife into (a) letting me ride my bike down and get there a couple of days later than all of them and (b) letting me stay in the Star Wars resort by myself ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

That'd be quite the ride all the way to Orlando, I need to get on my bike more, it's been dry docked for a year and only gets started for 15 min every month. Our kids are old enough to go but my youngest has reached the age he feels like a 14 minute meltdown every 15 minutes so that's fun and would be even more so in Disney.

This is what scares me the most about Disney.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, we're in POP century. It's a budget one, but it's in the park, so no driving (parking) and by staying in the park you get in 1hr early. Which made all the difference for some of the rides. We pretty much walked right onto Rise of the Resistance and the Millennium Falcon rides which are a 2 and 1 hour wait respectively.

We're at Universal today and geeking out on Harry Potter


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to see you too, Terry.

Photos- I waiver between being wise, and not living in fear of some nutjob. When I first got on LJs it seemed vain to post photos of my work etc. But post with photos are more fun. Plus, in a circle of makers, it more acceptable and feels less like vanity.

Universal- glad you were able to do it on a budget Toddy. July was about our only option. A buddy told me it was well worth it to stay in a 'premier' resort because they throw in the fast passes. When I did the math $150 more a night, but we got 5 fast passes everyday running $80+ times 5 people. It made sense… especially in peak season. Catch was we had to stay in a reg hotel room with 2 queens and rollout. Kids agreed that sacrifice was worth the fast passes… and afterward we all agreed that was the smartest thing about the trip. Sometimes we felt a little bad skipping 200 people in line..lol. 
If anyone cares, the crafty way to do it is book 1 night a premier resort. Show up at 8am and check in, they'll hold your bags. You get fast pass that day, and your checkout day. Check out the next day and have them hold your luggage until your done. We noticed people were doing that.

I digress. We usually just rent a cabin and do a family thing, but it hit me I have 2 summers left with my son, and I wanted to make some memories. Boy did we. We had a blast. He's a big music nut as well. We'll never forget the evening we spent checking out every bit of Hard Rock Cafe Orlando… and the outdoor concerts.










Cocoa beach


----------



## DLK

I spotted this in the villains spotless gunsmith worksharp that appears in episode 10 season 6 of the old TV-series (1969) The Saint [34:07]










Note the smoothing plane on its side. I found it amusing. You can see more of the workshop if you watch the episode.


----------



## HokieKen

We stayed at the budget resort for the same reason as Todd. In the park with very accessible transportation and early admission. We also got the fast passes with our stay Red. But I don't recall how many of them we got. And that was several years ago, they may have changed it since. But yes, fast passes are the deal.

I'll say this for Disney, they're customer service is unmatched. On our first day there, my MIL hurt her shoulder and decided she should go to the ER before coming to the park. It ended up being late, like 5pm before they actually made it. So my wife went to one of the workers and explained what happened and asked about buying additional fast passes so her mom would have time to see all the stuff she wanted to since we only had one day in Magic Kingdom. They GAVE all 4 of us five fast passes and gave my wife a cell phone number and said to call it if her mom didn't get a chance to do everything she wanted.

Then, in Epcot, my wife's hat flew off on one of the rides into a fenced area. So she asked a worker if they could retrieve it. He told her not until after the park closed but that he would have it waiting at the front desk at our resort before the next morning. So, next morning the worker at the resort handed her a card and said unfortunately they were unable to find her hat but she could take that card to any gift shop and get any hat they had.

Of course I also had to shell out $8 for 6 oz beers in the Beer Garden at Epcot…


----------



## DLK

My wife and I stayed at the Disney campground over Christmas. We brought our tent as carry on but checked our luggage. (I expect you could not do that these days. I suppose the tent stakes could be weapons.) Naturally Our luggage did not arrive and so we had no sleeping bags. Disney provided us with extra blankets and pillows. It was the only time I saw grumpy people cast members. Grumpy because they had to work through Christmas day. BTW if you watch the Christmas day parade in person, you will see that it will periodically stop for what seems absolutely no reason. It is very annoying, but it is so the networks can insert commercials.


----------



## HokieKen

We camped at Disney one year over Thanksgiving when I was a kid Don. I recall enjoying it quite a lot. I was about 12 so I was mostly just chasing girls that time though ;-) We had a pop-up camper so it was probably a bit more comfortable than a tent and no luggage.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been to Orlando twice in the past 6 years, both times as a tag along when my wife had a conference put on by a (evidently high margin) software company. Both times we stayed in the Four Seasons so it was pretty comfortable and I only had to pay for some of my food and a plane ticket making the trip well worth it. They had their own bus charter stopping at all the attractions in a loop every hour. I only went to EPCOT both times as that's where the most technology was and I was by myself so it was already weird enough. I can see scared mom's eyeing me with mace in hand if I were prowling the Sleeping beauty castle in Disneyland alone. The only drawback was my wife constantly reviewing company policy when I accompanied her to dinner or entertainment paid for by the software company to make sure she wasn't breaking any rules. At any rate, I'm sure technically most people with their spouses/significant others were probably bending the rules a little but then again most in attendance also brought someone with them too so we were in good company.


----------



## HokieKen

So you're a Trophy Husband Yeti? ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Only when I'm clean shaven, otherwise I'm the ball & chain.


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing like a clean shaven ball.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Must be done in pairs.


----------



## Lazyman

When we took our girls to Disney World about 25 years ago, we stayed in the Wilderness Log Cabins. They were basically mobile homes with log siding parked in the woods. Pretty nice actually. Ours had a single bedroom with bunk beds where the kids slept and a Murphy bed in the living room for us. We liked it because it had a kitchen so we could eat breakfast there and prepare sandwiches to take with for lunch so we only really had to eat out one expensive meal a day-usually something nice and away from the park, though we did eat at Downtown Disney a couple of times. I think that we were there for 6 days (?) and spent time at each park including one of their water parks and Universal studios. We went in October when it wasn't so hot and humid and not so crowded. Our schools had a week long fall break that was great for fall vacation trips. My kids were 7 and 10 which was perfect ages for a Disney trip. Too big to carry and no strollers. I would not go with younger kids. They probably won't remember it anyway.

BTW, back then at least, the fireworks and laser show at EPCOT was the best one we saw. It was pretty spectacular.


----------



## ToddJB

We're only doing ng Magic Kingdom, Hollywood and Universal. We also took a rest day of just pool and Disney Springs. I've been pleasantly please with this experience, and I'm usually a troll at stuff like this.


----------



## jmartel

> We camped at Disney one year over Thanksgiving when I was a kid Don. I recall enjoying it quite a lot. I was about 12 so I was mostly just chasing girls that time though ;-) We had a pop-up camper so it was probably a bit more comfortable than a tent and no luggage.
> 
> - HokieKen


I've been in 2 parades at Disney world in highschool for marching band. None at Christmas, but I did one on New year's Eve. That was nuts and I would never recommend going on NYE. There was like 100,000 people jammed into magic kingdom all around the castle for the fireworks at midnight.

I was actually in the Macy's parade too, one year.


----------



## DLK

I forgot to mention if you do tent camping at Disney world over Christmas, Santa hangs a stocking full of candy on your tent.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, shipped. Time for a beer.


----------



## theoldfart

Better


----------



## Lazyman

Oh man does that look tasty. Might have to go see if the shop fridge has anything I want to drink. It was looking a little bare the other day.


----------



## bandit571

Having at least one Guinness Baltimore Blonde with supper…after that?

Bills are paid, Groceries bought, Boss did a little Christmas shopping (5 grandBrats, 1 Great Grand Brat) and I bought a new keyboard for the computer, having worn the last one out.

Have an external hard drive to take in, and see why it will not turn on….have a few tool cases to put away….as soon as I get some shelf space re-arranged….and throw out a few junk piles….kind of in between Projects, right now..


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - On the Hard Drive….. Use the 'Bigger Hammer' theory!


----------



## bandit571

Too many pictures stored in it, would at least like to down load them to another device, before it gets tossed out..


----------



## Lazyman

Get an external enclosure for putting your own hardrive in, remove the drive from the old enclosure and into the new one and see if it works. If not, the only thing you may be able to do is have a data recovery service get the files off of it $$$.


----------



## MSquared

+1


----------



## HokieKen

> Better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Best


----------



## Lazyman

BTW Bandit. It might be time to get a good backup solution in place. You can get 15GB free with Google Drive and you can set it up so that anytime you put a new file in your photo libraries for example, it automatically gets stored to the cloud. You can pay for more than the free 15GB if you go that route and need more space. I use a 2 tiered backup strategy. I use Acronis for my cloud backups and I have a network attached storage (NAS) for an on site backup as well. I mostly use Google Drive for file sharing or when I want mobile access to files.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

sots. kept track for once. I'll have about 12hours in the smoothing and dovetails of these two nightstands.


----------



## duckmilk

You do beautiful work Big Red.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful and looks beefy!

covid said I couldn't buy the shaper for christmas, so I got a planer, 2hp, helical cutters, I can pick it up. (that's important)


----------



## HokieKen

Ballin' tails Red. Sweet planer TR.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Terry!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck! Stick got your back scratcher up by my record spinner.

Many I love IPA.s but they make me fat. I've been on a gin and tonic kick every since I blow'd out my achilles last year. Low cal alchohol. Man, I'm old.

Sexy Terry. I recently befiended a woodworker in his 80's who has a massive powermatic helical. He lets me use it but I insist on paying him in some way. Those helical's are friggin sweet. Zero terout.

Cray cray storm on Wed night. Tipped over a train 30 miles from here. The big red roof install held up just fine.

Carry on…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tipped a train? Wow, Rojo, that's crazy!


----------



## HokieKen

You just gotta lean into it Red. Embrace the IPA and let good health blow away on the wind. And flip a train…


----------



## HokieKen

Did the wind flip a loco or just cars?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Red, OF can fix the train for ya.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, the pic I saw had several cars blown off the track.

Paul, I only restore wooden vintage cars. Don't do no stinking' metal cars!


----------



## MSquared

....Or batches!


----------



## HokieKen

I was gonna say…. If it blew a locomotive over, wowza! Not that blowing cars over is any small feat!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….left shoulder is stiff and sore….for both the Boss and I. Booster shots.

Rumour has it that I'm on Laundry Detail today…which means I get to wait around in the shop, until the Laundry is done….

All the cases for the planes have been put away…can even see the top of the bench….oooh, aaaah…


----------



## Lazyman

I felt like crap about for about 6 hours about a day after my booster (Moderna). Felt a little like the flu so take it easy today, Bandit. I took a 4 hour nap and woke up feeling much better. Of course a flu shot sometimes has the same affect on me.


----------



## HokieKen

Needed some pockets cut out in Walnut end grain. Chisel was slow going and parts keep wanting to split along the grain. 









So ya go with what ya know!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya guys, the train was parked, and we know there was a tornado in the area. It knocked 17 empties of the rain. To be honest, in happened on my Friday night at work, and I wansn't that bummed I didn't have to mess with it. Ha!

Extremely high winds can knock empties over, but never a locomotive that I've heard. They weigh about 400,000lbs.

Some of you guys probably remember I went from being a loco eng about 6 years ago, to the safety compliance/eng licensing guy in IA. I was good at that job, but man, employee relations are rough when you're always the guy with the ticket book, or firing them if they don't pass their drug test etc. About 2 years ago I switch to terminal operations/business and logistics side. It's so much better. Efficiency and customer relations are much more in my fieldhouse. Glad I made the switch. There's plenty of room to promote, but I don't want to move my family again.

As of now I can retire with 2 pensions at 55…. that's only about 12 years. Wild. I'll likely do that and go back into some sort of ministry.

Here's me and ol big boy.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, our little Mogul could probably fit in the cab f that monster. The Sacramento RR museum has a cab-forward as big as that BigBoy.


----------



## bandit571

Grandpa Lew worked almost 55 years on the railroad. bad train accident prevented that from being the full 55 years…rail speeder he was in, shot across the diamonds while a Big 4 (C.C.C. & St.L.) passenger train was also going through those same diamonds…

Dad worked as a Fireman until the D.T. &I. switched over to diesels in the mid 50s…last ones he worked were the 2-8-4 No. 800s…..Berkshires with an enclosed cab. At least those had stokers…before than, he shoveled coal from Ironton,OH up to Flatrock MI, and back.

Area between my shoulder blades has decreed that 2 hours IN the shop is quite enough for today….film @2300hrs..


----------



## HokieKen

This'll seem an odd question Red but, when you were an engineer, did you ever/always shut off the MR1 drain valve because of the noise?


----------



## ToddJB

Welp Disney was awesome. So awesome it broke though my vaccination and gave me Covid.


----------



## MSquared

Gotta love crowds!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev, I got to run big boy for a little while across western Iowa. I'm not really much of a rail foamer (fanatic), but that experience was surreal… like a time machine.

Ken, I never messed with that stuff much. I just wanted them to work so I could get from A to B.

Dang planes already rusting on me. This shop/garage gets so much colder than my last. I need to think about a tool cabinet or sumpin. The tills don't cut it here.


----------



## bandit571

Applied for an engineer's job one year,,,,was waiting to go and take the tests….about 2 weeks later..Penn Central declared "Bankruptcy" and that ended my job search with them…..had to go back to making rubber hose for a living,,,


----------



## HokieKen

Get well Todd!


----------



## DLK

Hang in there Todd and get better soon!


----------



## MSquared

Seriously. I hope you get over it as quickly as possible. Hopefully, it's just a hump to get past! Less seriously, if you partake, good, clean whiskeys can be very medicinal.

(I'm not a Doctor, but I've seen them on TV…)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Welp Disney was awesome. So awesome it broke though my vaccination and gave me Covid.
> - ToddJB


I prescribed no visitors, full quarantine, and 8+ hours a day of wood working in your shop for next 4 weeks. Build something cool. Install a sleeping cot, and tell wife to upgrade shop with HVAC for your comfort while you isolate. Suggest one bottle of whisky or other hard liquor every night to keep insides sanitized. Must have three meals a day catered into shop for maximum productivity. Good excuse to have a 500bdft stack of your favorite lumber delivered too!
HoHo…. 

Seriously, get well soon.

My latest Covid story:
Went to see new Spider-man movie on release day with family (last Thursday). Theater was packed. Clowns sitting behind us talked during all the previews, last thing I heard was the room mate could not make the show as he went to horsepistal with Covid that same morning. They wondered if maybe they should have been tested before coming to theater, and maybe the two of them should be wearing a mask? yes, mask less…. Eeek! 
If this kind of carelessness is rampant, even the vaccinated are doomed to get infected.

SWMBO would not let me leave the theater being a special Marvel release family night out event with all kids attending.  Had my N95 mask on the whole show, and bathed in sanitizer when I got back to my truck. 
So far no one in family is reporting any symptoms (all are vaccinated). Fingers crossed that continues.

Cheers!


----------



## jmartel

> Welp Disney was awesome. So awesome it broke though my vaccination and gave me Covid.
> 
> - ToddJB


No bueno, Todd. Hope you all get better soon. The Rona is no joke.

Got some new binos in the mail today. Good for watching the orcas here and the occasional neighbor peeping.


----------



## MSquared

Sure they're not for neighbor peeping and the occasional Orca sighting?!


----------



## jmartel

6 of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## duckmilk

Get well Todd.
Jpeeper, nice binoculars.



> Here s me and ol big boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That same big boy came to a neighboring town, Pilot Point, TX, and stopped so folks could get a look at it and ask questions. I watched it pass by on the way out, it's a monster.


----------



## rad457

Kinda looks puny next to Big Red


----------



## DLK

Did you all see my tip in the reviews?


----------



## terryR

Stay strong, Todd!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Did you all see my tip in the reviews?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Good one Don! I'll give it a try. I have those same erasers in the shop already


----------



## 489tad

Get well Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Christmas activities are in full swing. My daughter in law was out playing with the kids and planted her foot and turned. Bad multiple break in her ankle and swelling is so severe that no surgery for about a week till the swelling goes down. The need to install hardware.

Long story short the kids are here making gingerbread cookies and having a great time.

Balance of the family will be here Christmas Eve.

AND it's snowing in the Sierras and will be for a week!


----------



## HokieKen

Merry Christmas all. Sorry to hear about the DIL's ankle Kev. That's no bueno :-(

Tomorrow through Tuesday will be a non-stop holiday s%$t show around here. I'm already looking forward to coming back to work next Wednesday. I love my family but the good lord just didn't bless me with the patience or the filters to be around that many people for that long.


----------



## rad457

My Favorite Daughter, texted last night if I could build a Cribbage board for one of their friends for Christmas, told her not going to happen Had another important project to finish today, for my neighbor who has a Squirrel problem, his problem is he uses a live trap!


----------



## HokieKen

So you think inviting them to a picnic will be more effective than a live trap Andre?


----------



## Mosquito

> Tomorrow through Tuesday will be a non-stop holiday s%$t show around here. I m already looking forward to coming back to work next Wednesday. I love my family but the good lord just didn t bless me with the patience or the filters to be around that many people for that long.
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed… my family this weekend, then the in-laws show up mid next week for 4 or 5 days. I just spent 4 days with all of them on Thanksgiving, I don't need more yet lol But I guess at least this time they're coming here instead of me driving 250 miles to get there


----------



## MikeB_UK

SWMBO wanted a squirrel table 3 or 4 years ago - Mistake, the little buggers still dig up all the plants and leave monkey nut shells everywhere.


----------



## theoldfart

We've waited a lot of years to have family gatherings, coast to coast holiday travel sucks and did not happen very often. Now my grandkids are just a few minutes away, loving it!

So, to everyone, even the grumpy ones, have a happy and peaceful holiday season.

Sue and Kevin


----------



## duckmilk

I wish the same for you Kev, and all you other lunks out there.

Just going to be my wife and I this Christmas. Prediction is 82 degrees, so I'll pprobably start a fire in the pit and we can sit around it, drinks in hand, in shorts and flip flops.


----------



## rad457

> So you think inviting them to a picnic will be more effective than a live trap Andre?
> 
> - HokieKen


Doesn't really matter to me, they stay in his yard because of all his Bird feeders
LOL! He traps them, then drives them down to the river behind our house, pretty sure they make it back here before he does?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks all you well wishers. It was pretty mild for me. Felt like a cold. Sore back and body one day, headache the next, then head cold the third, now just a lingering dry cough. Daughter and the Mrs got it too, daughter had a day of cold symptoms and was bounced back the next day. The Mrs is going through a similar cycle I did. Son hasn't seemingly been affected at all.

We wanted to lay low anyways, this just forced us to do it.

Got into the shop last night, working on a steady rest, to make a handle for a detailing tool I made, to make some ornaments for Christmas, but it just ain't gonna happen. But the steady rest is looking good ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

This is my squirrel feeder.









Trying to catch one that sounded like it was having a party in the space over the a bay window. I just hope it's not a rat.

One daughter flew in Sunday and the other flies in tonight. Going to be a nice low key family get together.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So much for wearing flip-flops during the holidays. It's supposed to be 13 deg at my house on Sunday. Snow on Christmas Day. Not complaining though. 
Kevin - your grandkids may be a few minutes away, but mine are just downstairs. I just installed a door at the bottom of the stairs today. That's the Christmas gift to my daughter (and myself, as it keeps the volume of the grandkids down while I'm watching the news. (Geez I feel like an old fart! "Hey! Get off my lawn!".
Glad to hear you're doing better Todd.
I hope everyone has a great Christmas and will check back in soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's supposed to be 67 here on Christmas and 74! the day after so flip flops (or Crocs) could be in my future. I can't find my old shop Crocs and I'm worried I may have thrown them out. I need the little metal thingies that hold the strap on to replace the plastic ones I blew apart on my other Crocs while trying to push a loaded boat trailer around.

The best thing for those live catch traps is a water filled bucket they can be easily dropped into.


----------



## HokieKen

We're looking at mid-to-upper 60s Friday through Tuesday. Somebody will be riding their Harley wearing a pink bunny onesie on Christmas morning


----------



## MSquared

That's the spirit!!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, a confession.
A few minutes is close enough


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Yeti* I think I might have found your croc's?









HeHe


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, I did the same at our IL place. Trap squirrel, drown it in barrel, and feed it to the possums or whatever made them disappear overnight. We had shag bark hickories and oaks, so the squirrel population grew unchecked for a while. A friend who hunts and eats them took out 60 one season and I couldn't see the difference. That winter I took out so many I stopped counting at 100. Then I could see a difference. It wasn't long before birds of prey were populating the area. I don't know why it took so long. Their internet must have been down for a while. I think the previous owners kids were indiscriminate shooters and took everything out. Squirrels recovered faster. When we left there were 3 pairs of great horned owls, at least one bard owl pair, several screech owls, and finally the kestrel showed up. There were bald eagles near the area, but never saw them. I think they were too well fed over by the lake where the road cleaning crews dumped the road kill.

We are loving our new place in Indiana! Shop is functional and it's home.

Anyway, Merry Christmas to all!

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Birds of prey, hawks specifically are my best course of action right now. The tree rats mostly stick to the big oak tree and sweetgum way in the back but I know what they're capable of and don't want them near the house or my vehicles that are parked outside. I have #110 body traps that work pretty well when they're not all rust, my concern is I don't want to deal with a dead skunk or take out some neiighbors' cat which I'm quite sure they'd do based on the big possum I got in '18. Provided they're clean enough that rust isn't binding an otherwise sensitive trigger, they work well on chipmunks too. I'd love to go out back and just blast away with some #7 steel shot but I'm guessing the HOA karens would have a heart attack before getting the chance to report me. A GAMO .177 pellet gun has proven effective but they have to be in the right place so I know the pellet is going into dirt if I miss and not flying through the neighborhood. Another thing I learned is they can't climb our slick fiber cement siding but they sure can climb brick veneer on either neighbors' house. They really mess up the pears, peaches and nectarines long before they start to ripen. I really need to stop building "bird" houses and start building hawk, eagle, falcon and owl houses, those would be far more welcome!

On a lighter note, I couldn't sleep last night after going to bed way too late so I started looking for my shop Crocs and I found them buried in a pile of kids shoes on the back porch so they're back in action and not in as bad of shape as I remember. There's nothing like $0.05 worth of expanded chinese foam wrapped around your feet against cold concrete.


----------



## rad457

Never had a problem with Squirrels here but then again always had a dog, Chipmunks ended up up in the mouse traps usually
My winter Crocs (lined) for some reason don't cut it for shoveling snow?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been shopping for a bigger (additional) van so I can tow more than 3500b, haul 12 people or fit a crap load of lumber in one vehicle and out of the weather. Prices are crazy and language barriers don't help when trying to determine if someone is realistic or wishful dreamer like 99% of the people selling anything used online right now.


----------



## duckmilk

> There were bald eagles near the area, but never saw them. I think they were too well fed over by the lake where the road cleaning crews dumped the road kill.
> 
> - Dan Krager


Bald eagles feed mostly on fish,whereas golden eagles feed primarily on small mammals. I learned that info a few months ago while researching them. There was a juvenile bald eagle hanging around near our place but the white head and tail had not developed yet, so I was trying to find out which it was.


----------



## bandit571

Adak Naval Air Station (spent a 3 week summer there..) has a LARGE flock of Bald Eagles…with their nesting area right above the island's landfill…..Used to see them sitting on the top rails of roll-off dumpsters….picking through the trash. Whatever they would toss over the side…a group of Ravens ( Yard Chickens?) was sitting there waiting. Ravens were known to steal entire loaves of bread from the mess stewards/cooks….hop down between the housing units, stop near a mud puddle…break into the middle of the package( where the "good" stuff was) dip a slice into the puddle, and then down the hatch.

There is a fresh water lake on the island…loaded with trout. Know of a troopie that was fishing along it's shore..had about 5 or 6 trouts he had caught, all connected together(a leader?)...he reached back to make another cast….only to have an eagle swoop down and steal the pile of fish….

Rifle range on the island…always had "Cease Fire!" for when a herd of Caribou would saunter across…

Around here, it is usually Hawks that hunt squirrels and chipmunks….been known to then drop off a head on a back porch….like it was keeping score..


----------



## HokieKen

First bird on the BGE today


----------



## Lazyman

They only way that bird will turn out well is if you start drinking IPAs now, Kenny.


----------



## MSquared

Looks kinda raw…... sure 'ya did it right?


----------



## HokieKen

It got less raw and it was superb if I do say so myself  









I was sceptical as to whether the egg would be able to handle smoking as well as the dedicated wet smoker I used to have that got destroyed in a derachio in 2011. I'm a believer now though!

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals!


----------



## 489tad

I made a frame today and when I opened the cabinet that houses finishing things I saw some rodent shat. I set up a gauntlet of traps. Three down. 
Have a Merry Christmas Fellas!


----------



## MSquared

Hokie- I must say, that's a fine looking Bird! I've been pondering an "Egg" for quite a few years. But, how would I sneak it past the wife?! I've got a slew of grills and smokers, very basic to high-end. Still, I feel a void somehow! 
Do tell the 'gravy' ( as it were) for it.


----------



## rad457

> It got less raw and it was superb if I do say so myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sceptical as to whether the egg would be able to handle smoking as well as the dedicated wet smoker I used to have that got destroyed in a derachio in 2011. I'm a believer now though!
> 
> Merry Christmas ya filthy animals!
> 
> - HokieKen


Mighty fine looking Bird, only problem is, Dang where is the Stuffing?


----------



## MSquared

It became smoke wood …. Duh!! It adds a nice …..Umm….. The wrapping is finally done, delirious! Need sleep!
Merry Christmas folks!! 0


----------



## Hammerthumb

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## ToddJB

Merry Christmas all. We're over here just kicking it.


----------



## jmartel

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all had a good holiday if you partake.



















more stuff to climb on and a train set/table today. The A-frame and slide were last year, but the arch is this year.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all had a good holiday if you partake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more stuff to climb on and a train set/table today. The A-frame and slide were last year, but the arch is this year.
> 
> - jmartel


SOAB that jungle gym. I need one.

Merry Christmas, ya filthy animals.


----------



## jmartel

Hey Pez. How you doin?


----------



## ToddJB

All wrapped up.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hey Pez. How you doin?
> 
> - jmartel


I'm aight. I made a baby Pez and now things are just getting back to normalish.

Trying to sell cutting boards online to generate some side cash but I don't know how to make cutting boards or how to sell things online so that's going super.

Todd, are those roller blade wheels?


----------



## jmartel

A lot depends on your local market. If you live in a more affluent area, people will want nicer boards with patterns and things and are willing to pay for it. If you don't live in an affluent area, it's probably going to be easier to sell a large volume of face grain boards. Make 5-6ft long strips that are as wide as you can fit through your planer. Then chop off boards from there. For not much more time in labor you can have 4-5 boards ready to sell instead of 1. I do a mix of both. I think I sold maybe $1k worth this fall? Not as much as I had planned but life got in the way.


----------



## Pezking7p

> A lot depends on your local market. If you live in a more affluent area, people will want nicer boards with patterns and things and are willing to pay for it. If you don t live in an affluent area, it s probably going to be easier to sell a large volume of face grain boards. Make 5-6ft long strips that are as wide as you can fit through your planer. Then chop off boards from there. For not much more time in labor you can have 4-5 boards ready to sell instead of 1. I do a mix of both. I think I sold maybe $1k worth this fall? Not as much as I had planned but life got in the way.
> 
> - jmartel


I wasn't planning to sell locally, just online and ship them. High margin kind of deal so I want to reach a lot of people.

I hate the idea of selling face grain boards but should probably make some as cheese boards or whatever.


----------



## ToddJB

Roller blade wheels, yes.


----------



## jmartel

> A lot depends on your local market. If you live in a more affluent area, people will want nicer boards with patterns and things and are willing to pay for it. If you don t live in an affluent area, it s probably going to be easier to sell a large volume of face grain boards. Make 5-6ft long strips that are as wide as you can fit through your planer. Then chop off boards from there. For not much more time in labor you can have 4-5 boards ready to sell instead of 1. I do a mix of both. I think I sold maybe $1k worth this fall? Not as much as I had planned but life got in the way.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I wasn't planning to sell locally, just online and ship them. High margin kind of deal so I want to reach a lot of people.
> 
> I hate the idea of selling face grain boards but should probably make some as cheese boards or whatever.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I've found it easier to sell locally. Etsy is way too saturated. You will never be able to compete. If you have live edge boards you can sell them as charcuterie boards for more money. Pinterest moms love that crap. Face grain as terrible as they are have the best margin of all that I've found.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jdreamkiller

I appreciate the comments. I hope you're wrong but I will bear it in mind if things turn south. I'm committed to a low input setup to feel out the waters. My only edge is that Mrs Pez is an online marketer/advertiser by trade, so I hope to be able to drive traffic to a non-Etsy website.

What's up with you now? Jbaby must be a few years old to be playing on that fancy thing. The house looks sweet, too.


----------



## HokieKen

And we began to rest… steady. Steady restin' all night long.


----------



## MSquared

Leftovers and movies!!

*Pezking*... Sounds like your all set to sell then…..


----------



## jmartel

> Jdreamkiller
> 
> I appreciate the comments. I hope you're wrong but I will bear it in mind if things turn south. I'm committed to a low input setup to feel out the waters. My only edge is that Mrs Pez is an online marketer/advertiser by trade, so I hope to be able to drive traffic to a non-Etsy website.
> 
> What's up with you now? Jbaby must be a few years old to be playing on that fancy thing. The house looks sweet, too.
> 
> - Pezking7p


She's a little over 2 1/2 now. Already got her some of her own real tools to play with.

House still has a long way to go at this rate. Hopefully will finish up the kitchen this winter and this spring I have to replace the deck.


----------



## jmartel

Last night's dinner. 4lb prime rib and a bunch of potato au gratin. Also did a bunch of carmelized onions for the beef.


----------



## terryR

lovin' the steady rest, Todd. I have the same wheels sitting and waiting. I think I'll just mail them to you with a check! LOL


----------



## DLK

*Todd* I will have to make one that steady rest. Very nice where did you get the metal "foot" that connects it to the lathe ways?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, exactly what we had for Christmas dinner. Only the potatoes came out awful. Used half n half instead of cream lol.










If I had to guess, I'd say Todd made his metal foot nut.


----------



## ToddJB

Don, I made the metal pieces. I have to justify my mill somehow.


----------



## 489tad

Todd the steady rest is really nice. Use up that mill.


----------



## DLK

> Don, I made the metal pieces. I have to justify my mill somehow.
> 
> - ToddJB


I need a mill. But I see that I can order the part for my Nova comet II for $13, so I may do that. Or just make something out of wood, which will probably do just fine.


----------



## ToddJB

In most of the DIY ones I looked at the made it out of wood. Just make the bottom piece thicker to deal with the clamping pressure.


----------



## duckmilk

Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. Pez!! A little boy or little girl Pez?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. Pez!! A little boy or little girl Pez?
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks, Duck.

A tiny boy Pez. We call him Smash. He'll be a year old in February. How is the vetting going?


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha! Good nickname.
I quit actively practicing some years ago but I still keep my license. I still order some things for a former client. Retired and working part time at a distillery now.


----------



## MSquared

Mr. Duck, there's a joke in there somewhere!


----------



## Mosquito

Hey Pez, been a while. Congrats on the +1. Mine's up to almost 14 months now. Crazy

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hahaha! Good nickname.
> I quit actively practicing some years ago but I still keep my license. I still order some things for a former client. Retired and working part time at a distillery now.
> 
> - duckmilk


I swear you were teaching young vets or interns just a year or two ago but, time has a way of slipping by so who knows.


----------



## duckmilk

Nah, I turned 68 a couple of months ago. Now I'm trying to teach young kids common sense at the distillery. Not an easy task.


----------



## MSquared

Not easy indeed!


----------



## ToddJB

First job with the steady rest was to make a handle for the detailing tool made last month. The other ones I made years ago without any metal working tools or steady rest and they are far inferior. Had to glue up two pieces of wood with a dado channel down the middle. Much more annoying and laborsome process.


----------



## theoldfart

2'nd day without power, no internet or cellular. No estimated time for restoration.

Sucks

Check back in few days.


----------



## terryR

no internet sux.

but I just hung a chisel till too similar to Todd's.










and purchased a new carbide tip…wish I had metal-working skills! LOLSomeone recently mentioned that carbide could be sharpened on diamond stones; I have to experiment today!


----------



## terryR

speaking of no power…

My Mom just got a set of batteries from Point Zero that charge via solar and wall electricity; has a freekin' 240 receptacle on the front so you can plug in a stove, or major appliance. I've no idea what they cost since I've been working the past 4 nights since we unpacked them.


----------



## ToddJB

Thems some nice tools you got there Terry. What percentage would you estimate of using your Carbide inserts over your HSS?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Pez. Congratulations!

Merry Christmas everyone.

What up with the power OF?

My backyard yesterday. I still have power though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hammer, I think about you whenever I use that big ass mallet you made me.

Water based finishes for a coffee table? I made a piece for friends and they want to keep the white oak color rather than add tones from an oil finish. Is there a good standard? Is it appropriate for a coffee table which will likely get banged on by a baby and also have drinks put on it?

I've used arm r seal for pretty much all my finishes ever and it is bulletproof, so I would look at general finishes first, but wondered if anyone had experience with this kind of application?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Pez* Please search for the many existing posts on water based finishes to avoid repeating it all here.

IME - Must use a 2 part spray finish if you want durability. My 'Gold standard' for durability in 2020 for WB table top finishes comes from Renner. The Renner 2K 851/1321 products are practically invincible (and can be tough to sand). They use a '3rd gen' WB polyurethane polymer adapted from latest EU automotive clear coats. Have read that other Italian finish suppliers, Milesi and Ilva (dist by IC&S in USA) have released similar 2K materials, but not used them. Only a 2K solvent CV comes close the performance of Renner WB.

Best Luck with research.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cpt klutz, appreciate the info my dude. I asked here because I trust the folks in this thread far more than the general populous. Also it helps conversation 

My sprayer sucks so I won't be spraying anything, unfortunately.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Todd. I use carbide 90+% of the time and even though I discovered you can sharpen them today on DMT's I need to get the skills to use steel more.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I've use water based twice and was very disappointed each time. I wonder if you used a blonde shallac, and then used oil based over it, if it would retain it's whiteness?


----------



## 489tad

Is there a good standard? Is it appropriate for a coffee table which will likely get banged on by a baby and also have drinks put on it?

- Pezking7p
[/QUOTE]

Pez, I was thinking the same thing when I made a Haywood Wakefield coffee table. I even made the top a little thicker for sanding in anticipation of what my kids were going to do to it. I haven't touched the finish in 18 years. Just a stain and poly. Don't sweat it. Your friends will love it. Congratulations to you and Mrs Pez.


----------



## Lazyman

I have refinished several mid-century modern coffee and dining room tables over the last few years which are older than you guys with young kids. They were all initially finished with shellac and while a couple of them looked like they were in the frat house in the movie Animal House (one or two may have been), most were in pretty fair condition, considering their age, so I refinished all of then with shellac. Based upon how well most of them fared, I would not hesitate to use shellac on any coffee table. And if the finish does get dinged up with kids or dumb adults for that matter, shellac is super easy to refinish. It strips with DNA and in some cases you can just clean off any dirt or grime with a rag dampened with DNA and apply a new coat of shellac on top of the old one.


----------



## jmartel

Banging on the table is less damaging than them chewing on it.

The coffee table was worse than this end table, but I got rid of that one a while ago to make room for the jungle gym thing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Merry late Xmas fellers. I had to work some of it. Nice long weekend for new years tho. Here's my shop addition under the tree…










Lawlz. Who needs klipsch quality speakers in their shop? I do. I blew the woofer on the cheap ones, twice.

Paul, it's good to see you doing well. I've been using that sweet dovetail chisel you made me lately.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Red.


----------



## miketo

Big Red, I get where you're coming from. When the router is screaming at 96dB you need something to cut through the noise. I mean, The Who doesn't sound good at low volumes.


----------



## theoldfart

Still no juice or interwebz.


----------



## 489tad

> Still no juice or interwebz.
> 
> - theoldfart


You do have beer and salty snacks, right?
That stinks. I hope it ends soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow that sucks Kev. Hope it comes back around soon.


----------



## rad457

I often wonder how long it would take me to dig out the little R.V. generator to fire up the furnace? Going back down to -40 again tonight so hope I don't have to find out!


----------



## MSquared

Klipschorn speakers in the shop?! Ridiculous! Unless, of course, you appreciate music. The Who? Absolutely! Talking Heads? Crank it! However, my musical taste goes from Frank Sinatra to Frank Zappa and everything in between. Don't go by me! Classical music 'must' be loud !!


----------



## theoldfart

Powers on, no internet yet.


----------



## DLK

> Powers on, no internet yet.
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## MSquared

*Happy, Healthy and Safe New Year to all !!!*


----------



## duckmilk

^ My wishes to everyone as well!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

When you're innocently looking for long underwear on amazon.

What duh? It's called an 'elephant trunk separation' lol. They go real cheap.


----------



## jmartel

Does it come in extra small?


----------



## HokieKen

Search for Short Johns jmart.


----------



## DLK

May everyone have a healthy new year!


----------



## MSquared

Where have those Long John's been all my life ??!!


----------



## rad457

-35 this morning so would need Extra Extra Small, shop getting cool, system wasn't designed for this long of cold snap.
Did finish up a little project that got completed after all the Daughters request were dome










Grangirls got at it and thought the rake was a hoe?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn, I was hoping those long underwear were prime eligible. My bro always sends me stupid stuff he finds like bacon bandades or 10# of lucky charms marshmallows (not sure if any of those orders were made sober) so this would be the perfect thing to send him.


----------



## MSquared

Bingo! Install a paper clasp halfway down so it's 'custom fit' for him! Bwaaaaaahh!!


----------



## ToddJB

Tired something new to me with a bit of sculpting. I got a fellow pipe smoker for a Secret Santa so I made him a pipe rack.

It's a limb from a walnut tree.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. I might have replaced "my rack" with "a nice rack" in the inscription, though you do have a nice rack Todd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks sexy, kinda makes me want to pick some walnut limbs from my parent's wood pile.


----------



## MSquared

'Man Boobs'. Not appealing. Although, having been on the road for days on end, away from home, when they're all sweaty and glistening ….......


----------



## CL810

Uhhhh, Marty, uh, you typed that out loud. Just sayin….


----------



## MSquared

Oh! ...... My Bad!! :{


----------



## HokieKen

Sexy Todd! If I had a pipe, I'd let you rack it.


----------



## terryR

smokin, Todd!


----------



## miketo

A smoking jacket, a fez, and a nice rack for your pipe. Style is what I'm sayin'.


----------



## miketo

Andre, with buck teeth that protrude far enough, a ho could be a rake.


----------



## DLK

Hovartar quick release vise vx 20 installed with Anchor Yatch Yacht service chain vise.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Don


----------



## duckmilk

Cool Don! That combination should work very well.


----------



## DLK

> Cool Don! That combination should work very well.
> 
> - duckmilk


Seems to work. But I think I should some sort of wheel like what Derek did that will keep the leg parallel to the leg when it is loose and being push in to for clampling, otherwise the chain rattles. If however you also push with your foot while closing the vise there is no issue. Another idea would be to replace the wooden parallel guide with a steel rod running through a bearing, but then you would have to make sure the two rods were parallel and would remain so as the wood moved. probably not feasible.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, I finally dealt with all the Christmas lights I've been procrastinating about.

Before:









And done:









Time for a nap.


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Yeti ;-) I pulled all of mine down on Saturday. Glad I did since it rained on Sunday and snowed on Monday…


----------



## MSquared

Yeti- Obviously, you're a pro! I need to show your work there to my wife…..... Not!


----------



## theoldfart

We're back!
Just finished burning the last pile of branches.
Three days of chain saw fun.

Drove through another part of our neighborhood , looks like world war three went through. Piles of trees, wires and telephone poles.


----------



## CL810

Good to have you back!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Andy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad you were for the most part spared, at least compared to others not too far away. Does the power co cut power preemptively when storms are headed your way or was power knocked out by the storm?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, welcome back Kevin!

Nice work, Yeti!


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, when high wind conditions are forecasted they'll cut power if fire conditions are high. This outage was from a snow storm that dumped really heavy wet snow, it was particularly bad in our area. Locals tell me that it was the most snow around here in the last twenty to thirty years. There are trees four feet in diameter just reduced to sticks. Whole runs of telephone poles were snapped. It took three days just to get through the damage and get people out of there homes. Folks are running out of propane, firewood and food. Not a great New Years around here.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry for the woes Kev. Hope there's no major damage that can't be easily repaired for you guys.

Last Friday it was 74 degrees here. This morning I spent 10 minutes with a prybar and rubber mallet trying to get my frozen tailgate and bed cover to open. Gotta love winter!


----------



## 489tad

It will get better Kevin. Glad your ok. 








This is my right knee. Currently waiting for Dr Icanhearyouinthehall to tell me if I go under the knife. We shall see.


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes Dan. Good luck man.


----------



## Brit

Good luck Dan.

In other news. I finally got around to ordering some plasters to keep in my workshop. I favour the extra tough fabric plasters with super strong adhesion on the basis that anything else I've tried comes off the first time you wash your hands.










My wife saw them and asked why I'd bought them because apparently she's just bought a shed load of first aid. She said "You'd better start slashing yourself then, because I'm not wasting my money."


----------



## HokieKen

Silly Andy. Those are Band-Aids. This is plaster:









;-)


----------



## Brit

Kenny - Don't ask for Band-Aid if you ever come to the UK. You'll probably end up with a load of has been pop stars singing at you.

It did occur to me that you guys refer to them as Band-Aids regardless of the manufacturer and that's why I included a photo.

We also refer to that stuff you put on the wall as plaster, although most plasterers tend to call it 'muck' over here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

"'muck' over" is what our government does to those who choose to work over here. Or as least it's something like that.


----------



## 489tad

> " muck over" is what our government does to those who choose to work over here. Or as least it s something like that.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Love that one Yeti

Good news, just a small tear no knife. PT and I assume good quality beer should help.


----------



## HokieKen

It sure ain't gonna hurt Dan. Good news on the knee.


----------



## Mosquito

When I sliced the pad of my index finger off (wiping off my freshly sharpened hedge shears), I was going through the water proof Band-Aids (yes, actual Band-Aids). I found that they worked pretty well when washing hands or showering, as well as didn't feel like I was going to rip it off while sleeping since they didn't grab on fabric










Otherwise in the shop it's almost always painters tape or electrical tape and a piece of paper towel


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, blue paper towels and electrical tape make the best plaster Mos.


----------



## rad457

Little DNA swab then CA glue! Best not to cut one's self


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Little DNA swab then CA glue! Best not to cut one's self
> 
> - Andre


Agreed. I do have some spray for slivers and paper-cuts but I don't like using it because it gets on absolutely everything. Yuck.


----------



## rad457

I have a little bottle of some thing like that in the house, has a small applicator brush! Grangirls love it even if it stings a little! LOL, real CA glue in the shop with accelerator for emergency!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

As professional at hurting myself, learn how make quick repairs.

Use a 3 step method to fix small clean slices to my skin.
Clean with IPA, use CA to tack skin together, and New Skin bottle with brush applicator to protect the fragile repair from opening up as I continue doing the same thing that got em cut first time. 
Keep butterfly bandages in shop to help pull skin together, so the CA is easier to apply with one gimp hand.

Also have wound closure strips on hand in case of severe lacerations. There is a newer product called Clozex Closures that can also be used when you are too far away from horsepistol to easy get stitches.

Yes, #IAMAKLUTZ


----------



## CL810

I keep Wound Seal around ever since I jammed my thumb nail and couldn't stop the bleeding. The stuff is magical.


----------



## DanKrager

While you guys were cutting up, I screwed this up.










This is about 1/4 the old shop ceiling. Couldn't get a better picture. There will be a total of 12 eight foot LEDs I can get about one sheet up per day, so it will be sometime in February before I'm done. Hopefully 2022.

DanK


----------



## terryR

love the LSD lights. I mean LED lights. damn

been busy unpacking boxes labelled "misc" in the shop. I found another one of these in-progress infills,










that makes 3 so far…


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like you have a damn good start on that one TR


----------



## Mosquito

I may have to squirrel away some cash in case any of those 3 come "available"...


----------



## ToddJB

I just pulled the trigger on the Trend Air Shield Pro. I have a large drywall job coming up and I'm tired of getting punched all night by the Mrs because I'm snoring because I have a ton of crap iny nose. Should be awesome for the shop too.


----------



## HokieKen

You mean the fart recycler Todd? Inflow at your butt makes for a tasty respirator ;-)

I hear good things about them. But the one dude I know that actually hss one does bitch about getting fed his own farts…


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, you're thinking of the 3M Versaflo or their other PAPR I believe. The Trend Air Shield is all in the helmet

Just wear the belt backwards lol


----------



## DLK

> I just pulled the trigger on the Trend Air Shield Pro. I have a large drywall job coming up and I m tired of getting punched all night by the Mrs because I m snoring because I have a ton of crap iny nose. Should be awesome for the shop too.
> 
> - ToddJB


I got one for when I use the lathe. It is fantastice.


----------



## DLK

> Kenny, you re thinking of the 3M Versaflo or their other PAPR I believe. The Trend Air Shield is all in the helmet
> 
> Just wear the belt backwards lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I agree with Mos, Kenny you are confused.


----------



## Mosquito

I've had a full face respirator that I used for the lathe. I used it to do some airless painting in the house basement remodel, and it hasn't yet migrated back out to the shop. I liked that, though I did miss the quick-release of my half-mask one too


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny is partially correct. It is all in the helmet, but I'm an ass hat, so it will draw butt air.

Mos, my issue, being a bearded gentleman, is no matter what mask I try I still have a ton of crap in my nose after because it won't seal properly. And I'm a 4 eyes, so I get fogging problems from half masked too. I have probably 6 different style masks and I really don't see much of a difference between using one and not using one most of the time.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been seriously thinking about one of the 3M Versaflo setups. I've noticed that the dust bothers me more and more lately. The Trend one looks a little heavy to have all on your head and with such a big head already, I might topple over.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't disagree, Nathan, but at 1/4 of the price I was still choking to shell over the cash.

And most say the weight doesn't bother them. The real advantage to the 3m is it has big boy filters, not just a dust filter, but I don't see the need for my interests.


----------



## terryR

I've gone 54 years without glasses, but now I have bifocals. So, cannot see anything until I get used to those. I'm always fogged up; no way I could wear a face shield or mask of any kind. cough, cough, cough. I get enough of the mask fibers 2 nights a week at work.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't usually have any issues fogging up my safety glasses, as the masks I have use an exhale valve. (I only use cartridge/replaceable filter masks, which might help. It does sometimes displace my glasses up a little, though. A Trend or Versaflo is definitely on my want list for sure. But like Todd said, even the cheap option… Isn't.

And I hear you on the beard. Luckily for me, I have a beard but prefer to keep it short. If I know I'll be using a mask a lot (like all my planer painting lately) I switch to beard trimming daily instead of weekly. I also tighten it more than I normally would when I'm spray painting, even though it's more annoying


----------



## bigblockyeti

If it's a fart pump you're looking for than why not a whole suit?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I was thinking of the other one. Good choice avoiding the fart feeder Todd ;-)

I feel your pain with glasses and a beard. However I do make a 3M half mask work. I takes a lot of fiddling to get the headstrap in the right spot and the back strap tight enough. But I adjust it until I can exhale hard and it all goes out the valve and not by the seal. My beard isn't very long though so that probably helps.


----------



## ToddJB

I have the standard 3m half mask, and the quick release one and nether one seals worth a dang around my money maker.


----------



## Lazyman

> I have the standard 3m half mask, and the quick release one and nether one seals worth a dang *around my money maker*.
> 
> - ToddJB


I think I see your problem Todd. It is supposed to be worn over you nose and mouth, not like a cup.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan beat me to it ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Protection is key


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, we have Boston Terriers…and one of them can snore louder than any human….I don't think she'd like a mask…they also can fart, enough to drive you out of a room….


----------



## HokieKen

This came up under my Millers Falls search alerts. It's not Millers Falls but it's probably the baddest-ass nutcracker I've ever seen


----------



## terryR

cool nutcracker.

I've been searching for a vintage pencil sharpener; love this one but not the$300 price tag,


----------



## 489tad

I made a napkin holder for my daughter. White oak and the finish is steel wool and vinegar, poly and wax. First time I ever tried that. I kind of like it.


----------



## HokieKen

I like it too Dan 

In some thread or another (maybe this one?) we had an extensive discussion on vintage pencil sharpeners a while back. I think Mos was the one who started it. It's about the only time he's showed me something cool that didn't end up costing me money…


----------



## ToddJB

Jake got into pencil shapers, I think, and Kev had some cool ones too. I remember that convom I have just an old Chicago wallount. Nothing special, but it's old and works good.

Dan, I like ebonized oak a lot. Great job on that.

Finally got my Christmas forge up and running. Mr. Volcano Magma. Super cheap, made in the US, and awesome. I modified mine by adding brackets for adjustable shelves in the front and back to hold fire bricks and an adjustable arm that can pull in and out for longer items. I'm pumped about.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that thing's huge compared to the coffee can forge, now it's time to make a sword.


----------



## HokieKen

You're making me hot Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

> It's about the only time he's showed me something cool that didn't end up costing me money…
> 
> - HokieKen


haha yup, though I think it was technically "Pencil Pointers"


----------



## HokieKen

Lead pointers are what I have. But they are for drafting lead holder.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, that's what they are now, but technically what Terry posted would have often been called a Pencil Pointer back then. The Jupiter are some of my favorites, though I haven't done extensive looking since a number of years ago


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like a prtty fun project to copy something like that  You know, with all my free time and whatnot…


----------



## Mosquito

I'd take one


----------



## bandit571

So….I saw this yesterday….









Called a Stencil Cutter Machine…hmmm?

Was more interested in the marking gauge under it…until I noticed a few things were missing..


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, storm hitting you yet. They're talking heavy snow then 3/4" of ice; bad combination!


----------



## duckmilk

He's probably buried in snow Kev. On the early morning news, a guy in Nashville said snow, then ice was coming soon.

I tried the steel wool and vineger trick a couple of times, but my results weren't as pretty as yours Dan.

I like your adjustable brackets Todd. The one on my forge sags horribly so I need to add something like yours instead.

Having a hard time envisioning how that thing works Bandit.


----------



## ToddJB

We're already at about 10" here in the Asheville area.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We're at 6-7" with maybe 8" in some areas where it's slightly drifted. We had pretty good wind earlier that's for the most part subsided but it actually helped many of the leland cypress trees from collecting too much weighing their branches down.


----------



## HokieKen

We only have about 5" so far I'd guess but it's coming down hard and fast and isn't supposed to let up until midnight. We're supposed to get some ice mixed in for a couple of hours this evening them switching back over to just snow. If we can keep ice off power lines and trees, we'll be good…


----------



## bandit571

A word about those glass cases at Heart of Ohio Antique Center…..they are locked, and the floor walking sales staff have the keys. IF one happens to pass you by, you can have them unlock the case. They WILL stand there while you look over the items, then lock the case back up when you are done….









And a price tag, let alone a model number…is usually quite hard to read…even IF it is out where you can read it. Bigger items like that set of gouges in a roll-up, are then taken up front to the sales desk for you. You get a numbered tag to carry around for the rest of the day….until Check-out time….

IF something is in a glass case….add a bunch of $$$ to the "normal" price….somewhere between "Ouch" and "BIIING!"......$25 hand plane on a shelf, suddenly becomes a $125 "Rare" plane…DAMHIKT…yeah…

The chisels in this rack?









Were around $8 a piece….I didn't even price that mallet….

I couldn't make out the maker's logo on this set…









Any clues?


----------



## rad457

Is that a Buck Rogers Blaster on the top shelf


----------



## bandit571

> Is that a Buck Rogers Blaster on the top shelf
> 
> - Andre


Yep!


----------



## duckmilk

Could you read the price on it Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Someone had flipped it over….but it looked like $125? Might have been just for the roll?


----------



## mochoa

Happy New Year fellas!

Laughing at the respirator that feeds you your farts. lol


----------



## mochoa

Question for you guys. I want to make some Mid-Century modern arm chairs but don't want to shell out big coin for custom cushions. Anyone purchase affordable mass produced cushions to build a chair around?


----------



## Lazyman

We've had a couple of sets of cushions made for some vintage MCM chairs. When we looked around for ready made, we had hard time finding any that were much cheaper and they didn't have fabric selections that we liked and online it is hard to see how it actually looks and feels. We have a local shop that does excellent work and the price is acceptable for pieces that we didn't want to compromise on comfort and quality so the extra $100 or so compared to ready made was worth it to us.


----------



## ToddJB

Igloo is on point. I threw a tarp over a climbing dome and the entry is a pair of saw horses with plywood on top


----------



## Bearcontrare

This guy has the old "Fart-in-a-suba-suit" syndrome. Looks like he had a gew burritos before suiting up.


----------



## HokieKen

That's wicked cool Todd


----------



## JayT

Lovin' the DIY igloo!

Hey, Mauricio. Nice of you to do a flyby.

Just got a text from my Ford salesman


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Did they gouge the crap out of you or make you a fair deal? I've heard of the new bronco (the real one not the rebadge escape) going for $40K+ from the showroom floor, not sure how those who ordered them and waited are being treated.


----------



## JayT

Well, yeti, I don't have it yet, that's the pic from the salesman. Plan is to head down Thursday or Saturday (25miles away). They are supposed to be selling it to me at the build price shown on Ford's website when I placed the order. If not, I'll walk.

Not really worried, as I purchased my Avalanche from this same dealer and salesman and they treated me right at that time. Can't see how it would have changed. Guess we'll see for sure in a few days.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Jay. I hope it's awesome for you!


----------



## HokieKen

Snazzy #Jmaverick  I can't remember, did you get the hybrid or the ecoboost?

Also, that's neither Burnt Orange nor Chicago Maroon :-(


----------



## jmartel

> Lovin the DIY igloo!
> 
> Hey, Mauricio. Nice of you to do a flyby.
> 
> Just got a text from my Ford salesman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


I'm picking mine up tomorrow, same color as you.










Still haven't gotten scheduled on my order but I found an XLT ecoboost with fx4 and 4k tow that I'm picking up instead.


----------



## ToddJB

Not sure I followed that. You ordered one, they haven't got it yet, but they have a different one instead that your picking up?


----------



## Mosquito

I had the same circle running as Todd on that one. I think I came to the same conclusion

2022 or 2023 might be the year that we get in to an EV or plug-in hybrid. It seems a lot of auto manufacturers are getting their stuff together now. There are actually multiple cars out there that I like the idea of. Probably replace the wife's car, as mine's the road trip car, and in MN the interstate charging infrastructure just isn't that great (main road trips are usually to see her parents 260 miles of interstate away, with only a few options for charging between right now).


----------



## JayT

> Snazzy #Jmaverick  I can t remember, did you get the hybrid or the ecoboost?
> 
> Also, that s neither Burnt Orange nor Chicago Maroon :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe you need new glasses, Kenny. 

Ecoboost. Wanted the extra towing capacity.

Congrats jmart. Surprised someone had one available. Is it one that someone ordered and then decided they didn't want?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I got my J's jumbled  Good call on the ecoboost.


----------



## HokieKen

Infrastructure is key for the EV market Mos. There's sufficient charging around town here but you can't take off into the mountains of WV or NC because there is just nowhere to charge.


----------



## jmartel

> Not sure I followed that. You ordered one, they haven t got it yet, but they have a different one instead that your picking up?
> 
> - ToddJB


Sorry, brain is jumbled. Been working crazy hours lately.

Ordered a truck in October. Still no word on scheduling let alone delivery. My current ranger is 27 years old and actively dying on me so I decided to call around for an unspoken one.



> Snazzy #Jmaverick  I can t remember, did you get the hybrid or the ecoboost?
> 
> Also, that s neither Burnt Orange nor Chicago Maroon :-(
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Maybe you need new glasses, Kenny.
> 
> Ecoboost. Wanted the extra towing capacity.
> 
> Congrats jmart. Surprised someone had one available. Is it one that someone ordered and then decided they didn t want?
> 
> - JayT


It was a dealer order that hadn't been claimed yet so I put a deposit on it. Called basically any dealer West of Colorado for a few weeks looking for one. This one ended up being near Portland so not super far.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Infrastructure is key for the EV market Mos. There's sufficient charging around town here but you can't take off into the mountains of WV or NC because there is just nowhere to charge.
> 
> - HokieKen


This is what worries me, coupled with power density. We're over 50 years away from a battery with the same power density as unleaded 87 octane gasohol. A new gas tank every 15 years would cost less than $1000 and likely wouldn't be needed. A new battery pack every 15 years would cost more than $10K and likely would be needed. Range anxiety, lack of towing, charge time, lack of infrastructure (home, on the road & from the grid), battery life and soaring electricity prices are working hard to make it an unappealling proposition. If I just wanted a golf cart to run up to the grocery store, I'd probably just get a golf cart.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I don't see EVs being practical for anything but light duty anytime soon. You won't see an EV pulling an RV in the next decade. One division of our company is in the early stages of R&D on battery powered freight locomotives. Battery technology needs to advance a LOT before such things are really practical…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Locomotive have the advantage where additional weight is actually a good thing. I'm a bit surprised turbines never took off and reciprocating diesels have remained the norm for so long.


----------



## Mosquito

That's why we'd be replacing my wife's car and not mine… 99% of what she ever does keeps her within about 40 miles of our house.

It'll all work itself out if it remains a viable technology. Cars and the associated infrastructure sucked in the early 1900s too


----------



## jmartel

> That s why we d be replacing my wife s car and not mine… 99% of what she ever does keeps her within about 40 miles of our house.
> 
> It ll all work itself out if it remains a viable technology. Cars and the associated infrastructure sucked in the early 1900s too
> 
> - Mosquito


This. If our lesbaru ever gives up the ghost or gets in an accident, the next vehicle for the wife will probably be full electric. She stays within 30 min pretty much at all times so no range anxiety.

I think the sweet spot is one full electric and one that has some form of gas engine, hybrid or not. I think in the next 10 years the infrastructure and cars themselves are going to make massive leaps. Many manufacturers are stopping development in on all combustion engines already.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It ll all work itself out if it remains a viable technology and continues with heavy government subsidies. Cars and the associated infrastructure sucked in the early 1900s too
> 
> - Mosquito


FIFY


----------



## Mosquito

BBY, renewable energy has a LONG way to go to catch up to the government subsidies and breaks that have been pumped in to fossil fuels in the past century ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm not saying fossil fuels haven't been, just the technolgy has a few billion percent greater market share due to proven reliability.


----------



## Mosquito

And horses had a much greater share before that. It's all life cycles, and that's why I prefaced that with if it remains a viable technology. I don't know if all electric is the answer forever, or if there's another alternative like hydrogen, efficiency increases in hybrids, micro scale nuclear, natural gas, something we haven't discovered yet, who knows. But for now, I like the idea of spending $6-$8 to fully recharge for 250 miles vs a $50 fill up for 350 miles (and that's only at current local fuel prices). I'm not naive enough to think that an electric car is net 0 emission, but I stand a much better chance of generating my own electricity than gasoline


----------



## HokieKen

> Locomotive have the advantage where additional weight is actually a good thing. I m a bit surprised turbines never took off and reciprocating diesels have remained the norm for so long.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If you'd ever worked in the rail industry, you'd be shocked that steam engines aren't still dominant. They are SLOW to adopt new technology.


----------



## jmartel

> Locomotive have the advantage where additional weight is actually a good thing. I m a bit surprised turbines never took off and reciprocating diesels have remained the norm for so long.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> If you d ever worked in the rail industry, you d be shocked that steam engines aren t still dominant. They are SLOW to adopt new technology.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds like some of our customers. They want old school boats with a shaft, propeller, and rudder. Just about everyone else has gone to inboards with water jets or outboard motors. Especially now that you can get 600hp outboards.


----------



## Lazyman

> Yeah, I don t see EVs being practical for anything but light duty anytime soon. You won t see an EV pulling an RV in the next decade. One division of our company is in the early stages of R&D on battery powered freight locomotives. Battery technology needs to advance a LOT before such things are really practical…
> 
> - HokieKen


I think it will be sooner. Still TBD of course but reports are that the Tesla Cybertruck will tow up to 10,000 lbs with dual motor version and 14,000 lbs with tri-motor version and have a driving range of up to 500 miles. Only $100 down to pre-order now.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but the fact remains that "up to 500 miles" means on level ground with a tailwind ;-) Pulling your RV through national parks out in Arizona for instance is still not possible. We drove from the Hoover Dam to the Grand Canyon last year and could barely find a place to take a piss. Let alone charge an EV. Hell, we couldn't even find a place to drop off a rental car within an hour of the Canyon. Either the batteries have to extend that 500 miles by a lot or infrastructure has to be in place. And I think we'll get there. I standby 10+ years though ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Agreed, the infrastructure is definitely the limiting factor, and towing will always be the tough thing.

I've actually quite liked the Rivian R1T/R1S on paper/in reviews (apart from the stupid headlights). I do think it was kind of funny when they were asked what happens to the range when towing and their answer was "Physics" lol


----------



## bandit571

Zero emissions, no fuel needed ( does Guinness count?) no electrons killed..



























Maybe some LED lights overhead to see, but…if you have the windows…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If you d ever worked in the rail industry, you d be shocked that steam engines aren t still dominant. They are SLOW to adopt new technology.
> 
> - HokieKen


I know GE had a turbine powered loco at one point in time, 60's maybe? I can see if it wasn't chooching at rated speed and load, efficiency would suffer but with the right route it seems that would be ideal. My bro worked at GE power systems and a miniaturized version of what they were churning out coulnd't match the thermal efficiency of one of the bigun's but it wouldn't be far behind. They literally fire these things up on filtered bunker oil and shut them down once every ~5 years for maintenance.



> Sounds like some of our customers. They want old school boats with a shaft, propeller, and rudder. Just about everyone else has gone to inboards with water jets or outboard motors. Especially now that you can get 600hp outboards.
> 
> - jmartel


I'm sure some of them are looking at the up front cost and service life of say a Cummins N14 vs. Mercury's latest and greatest. I'd be very surprised if you could plan on 2500hrs. from a high specific output 7.6L gasoline powered V-12 without having to touch something major. I'd be very surprised if you needed plan less than 8000hrs. from a low specific output 14L diesel powered I-6 and have to touch something major.


----------



## jmartel

Baby truck. This thing is pretty quick.


----------



## bandit571

On the way home from Menard's today….8' bed, and 6 doors…"stretched" Crew Cab, maybe?

Priced a 1×8 x 8' Hard Maple board at Menard's Random Rack…..$29 and change? ooooh..kay..I'll go back to $0.80 bdft for 1×6 x 10' Ash….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Baby truck. This thing is pretty quick.
> 
> - jmartel


Has it been that long since you've been on your 675? 0-60 in 7 seconds in something that weighs under 4000lbs. is quick if the competition has "CAT D6" written on the side.


----------



## jmartel

> Baby truck. This thing is pretty quick.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Has it been that long since you ve been on your 675? 0-60 in 7 seconds in something that weighs under 4000lbs. is quick if the competition has "CAT D6" written on the side.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


My ranger does 0-60 in about 15 sec. So quick by comparison. Nothing like my 675 or my FZ09. But enough for me.


----------



## JayT

Looks cool, jmart, congrats. I like the black wheels on that one. If something goes wrong for me tomorrow with the one I ordered, the Ford dealer here in town has an Area 51 XLT AWD on their lot.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If I could get one with a 5.0 Mustang driveline (manual transmission) and a usable bed length of ~2x what they offer, I'd consider it.

The only thing better would be if it were available as a glider chassis.


----------



## jmartel

A 5.0 wouldn't get 30+mpg though.










This is a commuter vehicle that is mostly going to be used for carrying dirty stuff rather than big/heavy stuff. So works well for me. And will pull a trailer when I need something bigger.

Rides great, like a sporty crossover with a bed (which it is, not a truck). Nice stiff steering, not a overly stiff or bouncy ride. And takes off pretty good when you get into boost. I think it's a bargain for what you get. Auto high beams are awesome. Didn't know it had that.


----------



## rad457

Funny how as we get older, fast feels different, this last summer I finally put my 2019 3.5 eco into sport mode and put the pedal to the metal, Scared the Crap out of me! I can get over 30 mpg running empty (Our gal. a little bigger) different story when the trail is attached! Nice truck may have to convince the Wife to part with her Escape


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Jmav! Sharp looking. I have been thrilled with my ecoboost in my F150. She's just about to flip 100k and still runs great. Only engine-related repair I've done was to drill a weep hole in the poorly designed intercooler because it could get choked during really hit humid spells in the summer. They fixed that in 2014 though. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## HokieKen

> Funny how as we get older, fast feels different, this last summer I finally put my 2019 3.5 eco into sport mode and put the pedal to the metal, Scared the Crap out of me! *I can get over 30 mpg running empty* (Our gal. a little bigger) different story when the trail is attached! Nice truck may have to convince the Wife to part with her Escape
> 
> - Andre


WHAT?? My 3.5L gets about 16 mpg. Have they really improved that much?


----------



## jmartel

> Funny how as we get older, fast feels different, this last summer I finally put my 2019 3.5 eco into sport mode and put the pedal to the metal, Scared the Crap out of me! *I can get over 30 mpg running empty* (Our gal. a little bigger) different story when the trail is attached! Nice truck may have to convince the Wife to part with her Escape
> 
> - Andre
> 
> WHAT?? My 3.5L gets about 16 mpg. Have they really improved that much?
> 
> - HokieKen


Poutine gallons are 1.2 freedom gallons. So about 25mpg US.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. Still, 25 mpg would be worth considering…


----------



## bandit571

My Equinox has been getting around 25 - 28 mpg….but, then it is just a "4-Banger".....


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had a deleted/tuned 02' Ram 2500, 2wd, manual as a work truck years ago and it would get 32mpg on heavy sulfur diesel *or* accelerate quickly up a 6% grade with 16K hitched to the goose ball, just wouldn't do both at the same time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Internet woes are killing me today. Shut down Spectrum 3 weeks ago to go with AT&T, they dropped the ball every step of the way so restarted with Spectrum for a lower negotiated rate. Spectrum stated I need new equipment, makes sense as I reconnected the old modem and nada, new modem looks exactly the same but won't play with my (owned) router after following setup procedure to a tee. Bought a new router to replace the 6 year old Netgear, same problem but it will work with my son's Xbox which is the only other device we have with an ethernet port. The help folks were able to confirm connectivity between internet and modem and between modem and Xbox but nothing between modem and router.

I'm a hardware guy, I can plug anything in but I can't force it to cooperate.

Rant over. (until the next one)


----------



## theoldfart

SoS, making shavings


----------



## theoldfart

Finished










These moldings will mate to a rabbit in these panels










They will go where a door was cut into the side of our passenger car


----------



## JayT

Love seeing those train restoration pics, Kevin. It's great that people are willing to preserve those and that you have the skill to make it happen.

Also,










Easy, peasy. Dealer and salesman were great, no price gouging and fair trade in for my old vehicle. I had to laugh when the salesman told me how many people had stopped to look at it on their lot (they parked it right outside the showroom) and he would tell them, "You can LOOK, and that's it." Guess he got a couple more orders because some people didn't want to place an order until they could see one in person.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Love seeing those train restoration pics, Kevin. It s great that people are willing to preserve those and that you have the skill to make it happen.
> 
> - JayT


+1!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Jay and Smitty.
Naturally I managed to break something. Seems to happen only when I'm working to a deadline.

The box I keep my combination cutters slid off where I had it. Of course it was not on the stall mats surrounding my bench, concrete and cheap boxes are a bad mix!










Going to have to make something a bit more durable.


----------



## Mosquito

dang Kev, sorry the 405 is damaged goods now. I know a good home for it though ;-)

Train restoration parts are looking great, but I think I missed the part you used the round base for…


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats on the Truck too Jay. I think I'd fall in the camp of having a hard time buying a car without getting to see/drive it in person, unless there was an easy return policy for it…


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, here


----------



## Mosquito

now we're talkin'! That's some fancy looking stuff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SoTS, almost ten years ago. Spot the unfinished lid to the tool chest. And the in-work Not Wall Hung on the assembly bench. All before window was replaced. And before wood floor went in. Wow.


----------



## 489tad

> Guess he got a couple more orders because some people didn t want to place an order until they could see one in person.
> 
> - JayT


 Because they treated you right you could always park it back there, for a fee of course.


----------



## JayT

> I think I d fall in the camp of having a hard time buying a car without getting to see/drive it in person, unless there was an easy return policy for it…
> 
> - Mosquito


That was part of the deal with ordering the Maverick-I was not locked into purchasing and did not have to put down a deposit. I got to order it configured how I wanted, then when it came in, they held it until I looked it over, drove it and made a decision. If I had decided not to purchase, then the dealer would have put it on the lot and sold it. Because there is so much demand, they were confident in being able to sell in a very short time. It really was a win/win for both of us. If I liked it, I got a new vehicle and they got a sale. If I didn't, they got another high demand vehicle to sell.

I went through all of this with the salesman last July before placing the order, so was confident in the options without having to have seen one beforehand.


----------



## Mosquito

Best return policy is not having to commit before you have it for sure lol

That scenario I'd probably be on board with then. I feel like the shortage has probably changed the way car buying works for a while


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I feel like the shortage has probably changed the way car buying works for a while
> 
> - Mosquito


My wife's uncle sells Subarus and he used to have to scratch and claw for every nickel he got selling several dozen cars per month. Now he makes more selling less than 10/mo. and they move right away at no less than $2500 over MSRP. My parents bought a Subaru Ascent early last year and got what I guess is an ok deal on it, I'm seeing the same thing for almost $7K more everywhere right now.

The dealerships used to have to work for your business, now you have to work for their product. Certainly a big change I'll not be disappointed when it's gone.


----------



## jmartel

I'm looking forward to the day that we can buy cars the same as anything else. No dealers. No haggling. Just pick it out and go.

Tossed the bike in the back today and went out for a much needed ride.


----------



## JayT

> Guess he got a couple more orders because some people didn t want to place an order until they could see one in person.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> Because they treated you right you could always park it back there, for a fee of course.
> 
> - 489tad


Yeah, but then that walk to work would be a killer!


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do….









And a PAPER PLAN!.......









With a cut list, no less..









This should be a "FUN" Project, maybe….









Lumber supply is on hand..









That be 3 planks..









1/2" x 5-1/2" x 48" about $65 sitting there…ouch. And ( hide yer eyes, Mabel!) Red Oak….










May be some cussing involved?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure that car buying, like many other things, will ever be back to what it was before covid. A LOT of people who didn't work remotely before will be going forward. Lits of big call centers and insurance companies around here have boarded up the buildings for good and gone strictly work at home. Less commuters equals less miles and less time people spend on the road. Automobile manufacturers have been forced into a lean operation in terms of inventory, product and resources and arw probably realizing that operating like that long term will benefit the bottom line. I imagine that services like Carvanna for used cars and ordering a vehicle made-to-suit may be the norm rather than the exception from now on.


----------



## rad457

My last 2 Trucks were not test driven, was sorta a surprise driving the 2019 home, still not liking the way the steering feels The Wife thinks about getting something new for years and the last 2 I went in and just ordered them! She did change the interior color from tan to Black leather and still regrets it ! (and complains about wrong shade of blue)


----------



## Bearcontrare

Well, the wife and I made the move from our "temporary" (2 1/2 years…) housing to our "Forever" home (i.e, until we die) about six weeks ago. I built a version of the Roy Underhill folding bench, which he adapted from a Bernard Jones design. The legs fold, the leg and end vises detach. This was the easiest piece to move from our last home. It was designed primarily for hand tool working. There are holdfasts and bench dogs.
I am DAMNED glad that I am able and enjoy hand tool woodworking, because the power company here in Hagerstown, Maryland, absolutely RAPES it's customers, especially in Winter. It is almost a choice of having food on the table OR paying Potomac Edison. For the record, I have NOT used any power tools since we've been here, and still the bill was SKY high.
I can see working in warmer weather with the overhead door open for light, with hand cranked and treadle operated equipment to get the work done. Plugging in ANY power tools would have a "Christmas Vacation" effect on the electric meter here!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I m looking forward to the day that we can buy cars the same as anything else. No dealers. No haggling. Just pick it out and go.
> 
> Tossed the bike in the back today and went out for a much needed ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Reminds me alot of the Sport Trac, I do like the size, multiple bed lengths would be ideal but with ever shrinking configurations, it's not surprising. Towing would be a non-starter for me, the old Sport Trac could be optioned to tow just under 7,200lbs. My next big purchase will be a 40+hp full size tractor or a skid steer and a capable, non-giant suv would be as close to perfect as I could expect.

Volkswagen used to offer a V10 diesel in the Toureg that could pull down a house but regulators shut that down shortly after it was available.


----------



## theoldfart

Had nice quiet septuagenarian anniversary of my hatching. Did a few yard chores, had my daughter and grandson visit since he's over his bout with covid. Now making some Zabaglione Gelato and sipping a nice Malbec. Oh and JJ Cale on the hifi!


----------



## Lazyman

Happy Hatch Day Youoldfart.


----------



## rad457

Dang you are an Old Fart Always gives me hope too live that long?
Shop got busy, working on a plant stand for the Wifey, then a Stained glass frame that I said no problem which then it turns out to be over 4 feet long, and now a display box for some knifes. 
Plant stand is a Birch slab with a Doussie base?


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Old Fart Day Kev!


----------



## DLK

Kevin, Have a merry birthday! I hope the Malbec is from Argentina.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks all.
Don, Mendoza, so yes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Birthday, Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Mosquito

Happy Birthday Kev. Not my usual sound, but I bet that sounded great on the HiFi, anytime the artist is also a sound engineer


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Birthday Kev!



> Now making some Zabaglione Gelato and sipping a nice Malbec. Oh and JJ Cale on the hifi!
> 
> - theoldfart


I guess I'm not as refined as some others, i have no idea what you are making or sipping or listening to


----------



## Mosquito

ice cream, wine, and guitar


----------



## JayT

Happy belated b-day, Kevin.



> Reminds me alot of the Sport Trac, I do like the size, multiple bed lengths would be ideal but with ever shrinking configurations, it s not surprising. Towing would be a non-starter for me, the old Sport Trac could be optioned to tow just under 7,200lbs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I had a 2001 Sport Trac that I really liked until it started nickel and diming me to death on repairs at around 130k miles. One of the reasons I ordered the Maverick was the similarity in size and practical utility. I never used the full towing capacity of the Sport Trac, and the Maverick's 30mpg is a heck of lot better than the 14-16 the Sport Trac consistently got.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Birthday Kevin!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Happy hatch day!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks all.
Duck, Mos is correct. Fancy ice cream with sweet Madeira in it, an Argentine red wine and a guitarist who influenced Neal Young, Eric Clapton and Mark Knofler.


----------



## bandit571

He also wrote some for Lynard Skynard…..


----------



## duckmilk

Enlightenment!


----------



## terryR

You guys are full of so much information! and probably rust.
Happy, happy, Kevin!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy Birthday Kevin! Great taste in music, don't know about the wine though.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, more rust than enlightenment.

Paul, try it you'll like it!


----------



## ToddJB

HBD, Fart!

Had my first test of the trend airsheild pro today with a few hours of drywall sanding. It did very well! The only thing that bothered me, which wasn't the fault of the helmet, is I didn't realize how often I adjust my glasses on my face. It's more of hassle to push them up with it on.


----------



## Mosquito

tilt your head back and shake violently Todd lol As a non-glasses wearer, I hadn't even thought of that


----------



## HokieKen

Get some of these= and try em Todd. The little round ones work great for me but my sister swears by the little hooks. I only wear them when I'm gonna be sweaty but they keep my glasses from sliding down. I can see how I would want them in that helmet too.


----------



## Lazyman

A dab of hot glue on the bridge of your nose will hold your glasses in place.


----------



## Mosquito

Let the fun begin…


----------



## JayT

Oooh, that's going to be great, Mos.

If you aren't following Mos on Instagram, he's been posting very detailed updates of his planer restoration. It's going to be basically brand new when done.

Todd, just one more reason I'm happy to be a contact wearer.


----------



## HokieKen

With the current cost of carbide inserts, better squeeze all you can from those things Mos ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Jay. It's kind of been fun to actually be posting somewhat regularly lol
I'm working on video of the rebuild, but skipped it for the tear down, as that was a lot more of a "whenever I have time". We'll see if I actually end up making the video or not. Been editing chunks as I go, and it's already kinda long

Yeah Kenny, I got ahead of the price increase on them, which was helpful. Also grabbed a bunch of replacement cutters too. I debated just getting carbide knives instead (similar to what my jointer has), but… planer being free, figured I'd never have another chance to buy a helical head planer and not be completely sunk on cost lol


----------



## terryR

Restoration videos sound awesome, I'll look for them tonight…

terryR needs a restored surface grinder to help make miter planes square!

tons of fun unpacking lovely tools today in the shop,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ wowee!


----------



## Lazyman

I always take video and photos of the tear down so I can see how the heck the thing goes back together. Cuts down on the head scratching later, especially if it takes me a while.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> With the current cost of everything, better squeeze all you can from all you have everybody ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


FIFY


----------



## CL810

#1 in the house!


----------



## Mosquito

> I always take video and photos of the tear down so I can see how the heck the thing goes back together. Cuts down on the head scratching later, especially if it takes me a while.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's why I have all the pictures to share lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just on IG or anything on YT, if so I can't find it. Not ready to make the IG jump yet, maybe in 20-25 years?


----------



## HokieKen

I like Instagram Yeti though I am for the most part anti-social in both the physical and cyber realms ;-) I don't do FB because I don't really give a crap about people's thoughts and feelings nor do I care to share mine which oscillate between annoyed and enraged ;-) But IG is just pictures and I can scroll past or scroll through at my own pleasure. And occasionally I even like the pictures enough to read what the poster wrote about them ;-) I'm still not much of a poster though. And Mos' has been lightin' it up recently with the planer  Todd's IG is a good follow too. He and his far-more-interesting better half do a good job of chronicling the happenings down there in the NC mountains.


----------



## Mosquito

I've only been posting pictures on insistent and Facebook (since it let's you post to both from Instagram).

I'm only shooting video of the rebuild, didn't do any of the tear down, so the YouTube stuff will come later. I've been trying to do the first pass edit as I go, and it's up to 26 minutes, so still needs a couple more passes and editing down, then decide if it goes as one big video or as a series playlist


----------



## HokieKen

I will say Mos, I prefer a series on stuff like that. When I overhauled my mill, there was a really good series a guy had posted on the same mill that was a lifesaver. Having it in 4 or 5 parts made it pretty easy for me to find certain parts as opposed to having to scrub through one long video. Breaking it down into chapters with good descriptions would serve the same purpose.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, the series is what I'm leaning towards. I'm editing it that way already (several timeliness pretty topic with one timeline combining them all to get the overall picture as I edit). Chapters are the only reason I'd consider one solid video. I guess I could always do both too

And if I had to pick one, it would definitely be instagram over Facebook, though it's still the same overlords behind the scenes. I'm not normally this active, I've posted 96 times, and ~16 have been in the past two months or so from the planer progress, other 80 span back to 2014 lol


----------



## miketo

> I don t do FB because I don t really give a crap about people s thoughts and feelings nor do I care to share mine which oscillate between annoyed and enraged ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


We must be related, Ken. I'm the same way-I'm over people incessantly broadcasting their narcissism in search of likes or "marketing my brand." Besides, my doctor says FB makes me homicidal.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well I guess I need to crawl from beneath my rock, is IG phone only or can it be viewed on a tablet/laptop? If I understand correctly IG is owned by FB(?) so I'll probably have to submit my gender, gender preference, political party, bank routing #, semen sample, all IRA accounts, blood type, stool sample, where I like to shop, vaccination status, BMI, blood pressure, urine sample, driving record, current homeowner's insurance, vices, vises, make and model of all registered vehicles, annual income, favorite power tool brand, recent audits, marrow sample, HOA account, College GPA, favorite food, mother's maiden name, best friend in elementary school, H.S. sports played, favorite vacation spot, where I was born, dad's middle name, other social media accounts, primary email address, secondary email addresss, tertiary email address, phone number, alternative phone number, marital status, race, what race I identify as, favorite color, color of first car, first pet, what middle school I attended and

why I've made over 8000 posts on Lumberjocks in just under 8.5 years.


----------



## HokieKen

IG is owned by FB but I didn't have to give anything but a username and an e-mail address to create an account. They already know everything else ;-) I was kinda surprised you could do it without a FB account but you can. And it can be viewed in a browser though it's definitely designed for mobile use.


----------



## rad457

Jus be careful not to post any info about the Girlfriend! That will come back to bite ya big time


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Jus be careful not to post any info about the Girlfriend! That will come back to bite ya big time
> 
> - Andre


It's ok, we have an understanding


----------



## bandit571

Almost like going to a party, where the "Invite" says "Wife and/or Girlfriend" I know of one fellow that actually brought BOTH….Hmmm…"Table for 3?"


----------



## bandit571

Too dang cold to go outside, today…might just head down to the shop..and try to get a bit more done?


----------



## Lazyman

One thing that I discovered is that FB must pay LJ to share information with them because once I installed the containers add-in of Firefox, it asked if I wanted to block LJ from sharing information with FB. Other websites do this too. Once I isolated FB into a separate Firefox container, I started seeing a lot fewer targeted ads everywhere. Of course the problem isn't FB actually. It is the other websites that sell out and share information about you with them. In Firefox at least, FB no longer shows me creepy ads that indicate that it is able to spy on me (as much), though I mostly use FB for Marketplace and a couple of vintage tool groups anyway.


----------



## Mosquito

should be able to view IG on laptop/tablet, but I don't think you can post from laptop without workarounds

I'm nearing my 10-year mark on LJ, with just under 11,500 posts… has it really been that long? lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm not on FB but my wife is, I find it useful for marketplace so I can make another $10-20K go away every year getting really good deals on stuff I mostly don't need. My only caveat is I had to promise my wife wouldn't go on the HOA page and interject any logic, reason or facts. I watch plenty of YT but have no account as I have no need to post any videos. Posting an occasional picture of the project du jour might be interesting but I'm still in the consideration phase.

Mos, I'm considering one of those heads for my 18" Delta wedge bed and it's from WGM toolworks (I assume chinesium) for $1450 on the bay which is ~$300 more than it was just 3 months ago, sigh. This ish is getting old quick!


----------



## CL810

2 months shy of 12 years for me. But when I started on LJ my shop consisted of a circular saw and hammer!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah BBY, I looked at those same cutter heads on eBay, but never got a response when I asked about a couple of key measurements, so I moved on to ordering a LuxCut III from MyWoodCutters (which comes from Global Tooling) after reading quite a few reviews and accolades for them (and specifically Stephen who is the point person you interact with). My experience thus far has been good, and I have no complaints about the process so far. Just gotta get it installed and see how the rest of it goes lol


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I'm coming up on 10 years. That's weird to think about. the last three years I've been sparce, but hit it hard there for a few years.

Kenny, yeah, Lindsay does a much better job at updating life than I do on our IG. And I never think any of my personal stuff is interesting enough to post for my own account, but then I think about all the pointless stuff I check up on everyday, and realize pointless is what the people want.

I'll grab some of those ear things too

Mo's, I've never heard of Titan, are they big in the cutter head game?


----------



## JayT

> should be able to view IG on laptop/tablet, but I don t think you can post from laptop without workarounds
> 
> I m nearing my 10-year mark on LJ, with just under 11,500 posts… has it really been that long? lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I post from my laptop because of the ease of typing, so it can be done, and viewing posts works fine. The biggest issue using a laptop is that you can't tell IG that you aren't interested in a post to try and reduce the number of similar posts in your feed.

3 months from 10 years on LG for me, too, according to the counter. Pretty sure there must be a glitch there somewhere, it can't have been that long.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> And I never think any of my personal stuff is interesting enough to post for my own account, but then I think about all the pointless stuff I check up on everyday, and realize pointless is what the people want.
> 
> - ToddJB


Pointless is highly underrated. I clicked on a old single cylinder diesel powering an irragation pump somewhere that utilities are a far greater luxury than here and I keep getting pushed to more of them. I can't get enough, often it's either in India or Lebanon or somewhere with a similar landscape and attire, they're usually just trying to get the well pump primed for some flooded field crop. All of this content wouldn't exist if they discovered a foot valve.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mo s, I've never heard of Titan, are they big in the cutter head game?
> 
> - ToddJB


They're behind the Lux Cut III cutter heads, and seem to make quite a few models now. They make a lot of planer/jointer/moulder knives, lots of moulder heads, and various other cutting implements They seem to be fairly popular for solid carbide or carbide tipped knives, and sold by a fair number of companies out there. Most reviews seemed to be pretty favorable of the Lux Cut, so I'm hoping it serves me well


----------



## terryR

wow, looks like 10 years for me tomorrow! Or pretty close if we factor in leap years (365×10).

I need to order hardware for the 1st infill plane, so picked up work on the 2nd one today. Bronze and steel, iron is just under 1" so it should fit someone with small, girl-ish hands!


----------



## Lazyman

If I tell you I have small girly hands will you send it to me when it is done? Who am I kidding, you've done the hard part. I would be happy to take it like that and finish it myself.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bigblockyeti

Does anyone make a drone under $150 that's worth a crap or are they all junk? I don't need GPS or phone pairing with yet another app, just something that works, has support for more than a few months and will fly around for 10+ minutes without landing itself in an unfortunate location due to a low battery.


----------



## terryR

Nathan, I have considered that, but I'm sure I'd feel bad if someone else had a difficult time peening the gaps closed. To me, that is the hard part; plus keeping all the parts square to each other.


----------



## Brit

Almost 11.5 years on LJs for me. Last year I never posted single project so I feel like a bit of a fraud. I have been working hard though, just not on anything woodwork related. Last weekend I re-hashed the loft opening in my kitchen so that the loft hatch hinges down and installed an electric ladder that is operated by remote control. Works like a charm. I figured I was getting too old to keep climbing a step ladder, pushing the loft hatch up and lifting it out of the way, then pulling myself up into the loft.

The ladder is made by a British company called Loftomatic. The only tricky bit was when I had to lift the ladder assembly above my head (heavy!), walk up the step ladder without using my hands and hook it on the brackets. Thankfully I did it first time without falling off or taking a chunk out the wall.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

10.85 years for me, also not as active as I used to be.

Andy, that sounds like a terrific improvement, but one that included implementation risk. Glad it worked out!

Housework for me as well. Specifically getting ready to re-paint upstairs and add a large built-in to surround an upstairs gable-end window. Not sure how it's gonna go, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## theoldfart

10.3 years for mr.
No posted projects for a year? Then I'm beyond fraudulent and bordering on criminal!
I can live with that.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I've gone from cutting my first piece of wood to still having no clue in 6.5 years, all without power tools, it's been a bit of a learning curve.

That ladder is freaking awesome Andy.


----------



## DanKrager

That loft ladder is pretty cool, Brit. I have two manual loft ladders at my location and so far they've held my weight plus whatever I'm carrying (not much). The one in shop does not close tight enough to suit me, so I'll pay attention to that sometime. But I'd never seen or thought about an automatic one. You deserve it after all the work you did in the back yard!

Now, can you find an automatic device that finds things?

DanK


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, I have considered that, but I'm sure I'd feel bad if someone else had a difficult time peening the gaps closed. To me, that is the hard part; plus keeping all the parts square to each other.
> 
> - terryR


Ahh. You are afraid I would screw it up-a valid concern. That's okay. I can wait.


----------



## dbray45

I have been here for 11.5 years. Been busy with remodeling and retirement stuff. Just now getting a few moments to get back here.

Gutting a house and rebuilding it - is challenging. Tests your project management skills too.

Funny thing - if I started today, with all of the inflation, would take twice as long to spread out the much higher costs.

I could not have afforded this house, as it was, at the prices today.


----------



## jmartel

Count me in the almost 10 year club as well.



> I have been here for 11.5 years. Been busy with remodeling and retirement stuff. Just now getting a few moments to get back here.
> 
> Gutting a house and rebuilding it - is challenging. Tests your project management skills too.
> 
> Funny thing - if I started today, with all of the inflation, would take twice as long to spread out the much higher costs.
> 
> I could not have afforded this house, as it was, at the prices today.
> 
> - dbray45


Same here. My house price has just about doubled since we bought it in late 2016. Not counting the work/money we have put in. I'm still not finished with the remodel even.

Currently theres a total of 3 houses for sale on the island here. So even if we tried to sell to make a profit, we couldn't move anywhere.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow, this crew stumbled into each other about the same time! I just checked and 4-13-2012 was my first posting.

And the price of this IN house has nearly doubled in the first year I've owned it. I've never seen real estate in such demand. Around here $35,000 / acre in TIMBER (hilly) FARMLAND and double or triple that for undeveloped "town" lots, not urban. Sticker shock for this ole' farm boy.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Just check mine…20 JAN 2011…...about 8 days into Year number 12?

Ok, Episode #3 tasks are done..from this…









Then out of the clamps..









Needing a good clean up…to








To..connect a few dots..









Then saw the lines…









So this can happen…









Then level the playing field…









Then look for high spots…









Then call it a day…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> And the price of this IN house has nearly doubled in the first year I ve owned it. I ve never seen real estate in such demand. Around here $35,000 / acre in TIMBER (hilly) FARMLAND and double or triple that for undeveloped "town" lots, not urban. Sticker shock for this ole farm boy.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Sticker shock down here too, prices (for existing homes) went from $80/sqft. to $140 very quickly. It was already going to be around $100/sqft. to build new in '18 which I thought was too much, if I only knew then what I know now! I spoke with a builder (admittedly a custom builder) and he was averaging $165/sqft. last March when materials were still going up, after peaking then dropping and headed back up now, I suspect he's probably a little more expensive due to demand and labor costs.

I'm actually looking forward to the bubble popping and rates going up so investments can make more money and demand for materials will drop quick and hard enough for prices to follow suit.

I found 13 fully wooded acres south of me, 65 minutes driveway to driveway FSBO for $25,800 and I'm still kicking myself for not buying it, needless to say it went quickly. I spent too much time hemming and hawing over the drive time and what that would equate to in fuel. Someone else spent very little time.


----------



## 489tad

11.9 years. Time flys when your drinking weird @ss beer








Berliner-Style Weisse Ale with passion fruit, guava, hibiscus and toasted coconut. It would pare well with breakfast?


----------



## duckmilk

I think breakfast would be the perfect setting for that one Dan.

Wow Dan, you joined 5 days before Stef.


----------



## jmartel

Only the finest woodworking here. Needed a prep table for the grills.


----------



## JayT

Better post that in your projects, jmart. It's sure to be a "Daily Top 3".


----------



## terryR

the pine table is cool and all…but show us the food again!!! That rice looked delicious JChef

OK, what's heavy AF and has t-slots or something for clamping? I'm looking for a better place to peen these planes together, but drill press base sucked,










It has no mass. Best solution so far has been simply clamped in Wilton on my old pine bench,










but this has issues.

What would be better and less than $10,000? welding table?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> What would be better and less than $10,000? welding table?
> 
> - terryR


I have a cheapo XY table that I use with my drill press. Combine it with a set of 3/8" hold-downs and you can secure almost anything.



















I substitute shear mass with a solidly clamped surface.


----------



## terryR

That is EXACTLY what I need. Thanks, Kent!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Let the fun begin…
> 
> - Mosquito





> Yeah BBY, I looked at those same cutter heads on eBay, but never got a response when I asked about a couple of key measurements, so I moved on to ordering a LuxCut III from MyWoodCutters (which comes from Global Tooling) after reading quite a few reviews and accolades for them (and specifically Stephen who is the point person you interact with). My experience thus far has been good, and I have no complaints about the process so far. Just gotta get it installed and see how the rest of it goes lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I checked out MyWoodCutters to see what Byrd has for my 18" Delta wedgebed and there's a few options for the different iterations of that planer but they're all priced at $1850, yikes! Scrolling further I see a Byrd for a 20" Delta for only $1362. At my bottom feeder price searches, I could eventually (but not very quickly) score a 20" Delta needing work for the price difference between the two. Sadly LuxCut III is only available for Delta planers up to 15" but they do look less expensive and still well made.

I don't have a YouTube account nor am I yet on Instagram or whatever other platform is popular these days but if MyWoodCutters wants to send me a Byrd for my Delta, in exchange I'll gladly sing their praises and document the install as well as the before and after performance including motor power usage.


----------



## miketo

Spent a day cutting some big-ass bowl blanks from some freshly-felled maples here on the island. Love the feeling of Xmas morning: what's going to be inside that log when I open it up? Had some gorgeous straight maple, some incredible spalted maple, and a couple of pieces of tiger maple. Used a 36" Northfield bandsaw for the first time and it's a beauty too. Dust collection is nonexistent but who cares?


----------



## Mosquito

> I checked out MyWoodCutters to see what Byrd has for my 18" Delta wedgebed and there s a few options for the different iterations of that planer but they re all priced at $1850, yikes! Scrolling further I see a Byrd for a 20" Delta for only $1362. At my bottom feeder price searches, I could eventually (but not very quickly) score a 20" Delta needing work for the price difference between the two. Sadly LuxCut III is only available for Delta planers up to 15" but they do look less expensive and still well made.
> 
> I don t have a YouTube account nor am I yet on Instagram or whatever other platform is popular these days but if MyWoodCutters wants to send me a Byrd for my Delta, in exchange I ll gladly sing their praises and document the install as well as the before and after performance including motor power usage.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


haha, I definitely would have taken that deal for mine too, if given the choice! So far the install of that was super easy with no issues other than having to tweak my helical gear (didn't quite fit the end of the new cutter head shaft). I think that may have been related to the fact that this is a Taiwan Delta Clone, so not too surprised. I tried to buy a replacement gear for it from a Grizzly machine, but all of the 14T ones I could find had the helix going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Mosquito

Mike that sounds nice, I've got some box elder I need to cut up in to bowl blanks before it starts cracking too much on me


----------



## Mosquito

Sorry for the rapid fire, but Mike snuck in before my previous one, and now I'm on my phone for the pictures. This is the current state of the planer.










It was at this point I learned that while you can remove and install the chip deflector with the standard cutter head installed, you can't with the helical head (unless maybe removing some carbide inserts works). Frustrating, in that it meant after getting this far with cutter, infeed and outfeed rollers installed, I had to remove the cutter head, and indeed roller to install the deflector, and reinstall them. Could be worse, I guess.

Got there in the end though. Need to fill gearbox so I can check if it leaks anywhere, then the chain drive is next up.


----------



## Brit

Amazing work Mos! Better than new.


----------



## CL810

Awesomeness Mos!!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys, I'm hoping it works well once it's ready, but I never saw it run before tearing in to it either lol


----------



## dbray45

Not wood related, just making it easier to get to my shed where most of my lumber is. A project that I have been working on for 3 years. Finished my patio.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, it looks like you went all hand tool rescue on that thing, great work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Help. Looking for a reco for a laser level. In the $100 or less price range if possible. Indoor and some (small) outdoor projects…. Anyone?


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, I have this one - but I think I paid less than 1/2 that price a couple years ago during some sale at Lowes. It is awesome indoors, but it kinda sucks outside if it's bright out.

BOSCH 65 Ft. Self-Leveling Cross-Line Combination Laser with Plumb Points GCL 2-160 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N44GG98/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_XTZW0H9QG3MD2SC8BE4G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I use it a ton considering nothing in my life starts off even close to level.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting on my desk at the moment..can have it in the mail by this weekend..




































Takes 2 "AA"s









Shiny object is a magnet..
Address?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I briefly had a B&D, not the same as Bandit's, it was disappointing to say the least. Haven't yet pulled the trigger on a better one but 99% chance it'll be a Bosch. Seems they throw more light farther the more you spend. I'm really hoping to find one that also has distance measurement and is good for 300' - 400' if there is such a thing.


----------



## HokieKen

Who's on my ********************list Mos'?


----------



## ToddJB

At that point Yeti I'd think you'd be getting to full blown surveying equipment


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been doing a bit of surveying lately. My cousin is a Civil Engineer and has a bit of experience with site work, he's been giving me pointers as to what's needed and where. Like anything else, if you want greater precision, you're going to spend more money.


----------



## Mosquito

> Who's on my ********************list Mos'?
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol no links from me


----------



## HokieKen

Nope wasn't you this time Mos'. The guilty bastard knows who he is and what he did ;-)

Smitty, I have a Black and Decker laser level I bought to lay out chair rail that worked well for what I needed it for. It has a very small tack you can press into the wall and hang it to go hands free without need of a tripod or anything. However I don't see it listed any more. It's pretty much identical to this Craftsman version though. I wouldn't recommend it for anything other than something like chair rail or hanging a bunch of pictures but it works well for stuff like that.


----------



## Mosquito

I got one of these Craftsman laser levels a number of years ago. It was way on sale, I think I only paid $8 for it. Never used the contraption it came with, but have it more or less permanently attached to a cheap tripod. I'm glad I've had it, and don't think I've wished I had a more expensive one, as I don't use it all that often. Mostly shelves, a wall mounted desk, curtain rod hangers, installing the LED tube lights in my shop, stuff like that


----------



## CL810

Smitty, Schwarz wrote this about laser levels.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, incredibly kind offer! Looks like it throws a plumb line. Saw a video online for it, looks a bit underpowered for what I'm wanting it to do in the short term. Seriously, thank you, but I'll pass this time.

More recos to look at, thanks all. Checking em out now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Green laser seems to be preferred for visibility, but adds $40+ to the price… Bosch tool is nice, this is a contender too.

DEWALT Line Laser, Self-Leveling, Cross Line, Red Beam (DW088K)


----------



## 489tad

This works for me. looks like todays version is about 33.00US
Now I have to go back and see what got Kenny all fired up.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. It was Todd Dan. He posted a full link without linking through text in his post. That breaks the site formatting on mobile devices and makes it nearly impossible to read, let alone post to, the thread. Todd knows what he did, and if history is any indicator he'll quote the offending post once it gets bumped off the page and break my view again ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

I've done that before too 

YouCanAlsoJustTypeAReallyLongSingleWordThingOfText… AndItWillBreakToo…


----------



## 489tad

So if I understand it correctly we are mad at Todd. Got it.
I'm going to ask the IT guy at work, I can't stay mad at Todd.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve done that before too
> 
> YouCanAlsoJustTypeAReallyLongSingleWordThingOfText… AndItWillBreakToo…
> 
> - Mosquito


That actually doesn't do it for some reason. You can actually paste the link as text then highlight that text and hyperlink it to the same page and it doesn't break it. It only happens if you directly paste a link. Which makes no sense to me.


----------



## HokieKen

> So if I understand it correctly we are mad at Todd. Got it.
> I'm going to ask the IT guy at work, I can't stay mad at Todd.
> 
> - 489tad


Give it a try Dan. You can do it!


----------



## DanKrager

Regarding the laser. I recently put a metal skin on my shop ceiling and finding the trusses behind insulation sheets was an exercise in futility. Borrowed laser to the rescue. With a location identified at each end, the laser line made it easy to put the screws in effectively and quickly.

The hard part was that the laser was not designed to cast its beams on the ceiling. It was only for horizontal work, so some engineering was involved to make it work.

So, if you're in the market, make sure you get one that is versatile, not limited to the most common vertical or horizontal. And green laser is worth its weight in gold.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> That actually doesn't do it for some reason. You can actually paste the link as text then highlight that text and hyperlink it to the same page and it doesn't break it. It only happens if you directly paste a link. Which makes no sense to me.
> 
> - HokieKen


It usually does, if I make the text long enough (I didn't on purpose) Todd's link is gone now


----------



## ToddJB

Did I hear people are mad at me?

Since when can you not post full links here? Is that new?


----------



## HokieKen

Nah it's not new and apparently I'm the only one who checks the site on their phone since nobody else gets aggravated but me ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

I only use it on my phone. Android. No issues. It looks fine on my phone. And by "fine" I'm mean, it looks just like the rest of this hot trash website.


----------



## HokieKen

Well dang. When somebody posts a direct link, the framing goes like so:








for me no matter what browser I use. It looks okay in landscape view but that's pretty useless.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've done it before too and didn't realize it's a problem, but knowing it's a problem can allow it to turn into a game.

My wife is on a health kick again, now everything needs to be organic, well timed on top of massive food price inflation. I feel like I'm eating a Ferrari.

She had me make a kale, nut milk, chia seed, banana, cinnamon, cocoa powder smoothie for lunch. It smelled great but looked tasted like what I suspect diarrhea would taste like. It'll end up being pretty darn healthy if you barf every time it's served, kinda like vegan bulimia.


----------



## MSquared

Blech!! My daughter sometimes makes smoothies along those lines. Some smell and taste like composting grass and soil mixed in. The Berry, yogurt, banana, protein powder, almond milk, etc. are fine. Keep Kale away from me!


----------



## terryR

cannot believe I made straight A's in computer engineering (in 2002,3,4) but have no clue what you cell phone guys are talking about!!! I have a cell phone. It's a damn fine camera.










my hands are killing me from 8 hours of peening…that I did yesterday.


----------



## Lazyman

Don't worry Yeti. You will see and smell that again later. Won't look any worse but might smell worse.


----------



## Mosquito

So close to making a mess… Hopefully tomorrow










Well… I guess I could make a really big mess as it sits now if I wanted to… but I still have to adjust in feed and out feed roller heights, as well as the chip deflector


----------



## MSquared

Beautiful! Wish you were a neighbor. Is that inside your house? Otherwise, nice tool cabinet! Is that a Sachtler high-rise tripod I see? Can't quite tell.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Marty. It's out in the shop (a garage). The display cabinet was my parents' old china cabinet until they inherited a much nicer one from my dad's parents, and gave that one to me (I made sure they were ok if I turned it in to tool display cabinet in the shop before I said yes lol).

It's not a Sachtler, but similar style. I wish I could justify/afford a Sachtler, but that's outside of my comfort zone for that at the moment. It's a Cayer I got a couple of years ago, when I upgrade camera gear. I now use a Black Magic Pocket Cinema 4k, with usually a 12mm lens, though I also have a 25mm to get a little further away if I need to (depending on mess). I've been playing around a lot with my video gear the last couple of years, and am pretty happy with most of it now, just a few things I want to tweak here and there (upgrade audio from my current external recorder, for starters). It's seemingly just another hobby lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Go for it, make a mess. As soon as I got my 18" Delta able to safely run and plane, I started feeding it with no dust hood or any kind of collection. Since it was 18" wide I needed to push the limits so I found a pine board 17.5" wide and plowed 1/16" off, that made quite the mess!


----------



## bandit571

Was feeling "Groovy" last night..









After I got a rebate..









So, maybe later today, I can start some dovetails?

Kind of boring, just sitting around, and watching the Great Blissard of 2022…

Hmm, was around during the real Blizzard of 1978 here in Ohio….so..yawn.


----------



## Mosquito

> Go for it, make a mess. As soon as I got my 18" Delta able to safely run and plane, I started feeding it with no dust hood or any kind of collection. Since it was 18" wide I needed to push the limits so I found a pine board 17.5" wide and plowed 1/16" off, that made quite the mess!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


LOL it's tempting. I bet that 18" was throwing some chips. It always surprises me how fast running the planer fills up the dust collector 33 gallon drum lol I should hopefully be able to get it adjusted and finished tonight, so planning to run something through it tonight. I'm excited



> Kind of boring, just sitting around, and watching the Great Blissard of 2022…
> 
> Hmm, was around during the real Blizzard of 1978 here in Ohio….so..yawn.
> 
> - bandit571


It seemed to be all the rage in the news when it was forecast-ed, but hasn't been all that big since (at least up here)


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, those rubber glasses grippy things are awesome. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Mosquito

Testing on some thermally modified ash left over from my desk

Old planer, straight knife










New planer, Lux Cut III. I am a fan.










I still have a couple final touches to button up, but it's fairly well dialed in and put together now. This thing is so dang quiet, it makes me want a quieter dust collection set up now lol


----------



## JayT

Well, now you know you put it back together correctly. Results look great, both the planer and the planing.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Jay. I'm glad I got the new cutter head now. Wasn't sure if it'd be worth it or not when I ordered it, having had no prior experience with one. But so far the quietness and cut quality have impressed me


----------



## rad457

Exact same thoughts I had when I got my 12" Scorpion! Wonder if the cyclone design is any quieter? 
Actually might need to turn the inserts, ran some nasty knotty Oak through it and did a number on it, the nail that took out 4 inserts helped, carbide frag grenade The little 6" delta isn't to loud really and love the finished cut.
Is that the same board, grain appears way tighter second Pic?


----------



## Mosquito

> Exact same thoughts I had when I got my 12" Scorpion! Wonder if the cyclone design is any quieter?
> Actually might need to turn the inserts, ran some nasty knotty Oak through it and did a number on it, the nail that took out 4 inserts helped, carbide frag grenade The little 6" delta isn t to loud really and love the finished cut.
> Is that the same board, grain appears way tighter second Pic?
> 
> - Andre


I've got an 8" Delta, that's still louder, but with a jointer you can control the feed rate to change cut quality, which helps.

I have a cyclone, but a 14" impeller on a 3HP motor still makes a lot of noise lol. There are definitely some quieter options out there, but not sure I'd want to spend the money or tie up the space for something like a Harvey or Laguna

It's the same board, but the opposite face


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, awesome! Great job. Maybe build a small outside closet for the DC?

I'd be upgrading my 8" jointer before my 13" planer. My jointer is much louder than my planer and I feel I'm generally happy with my planer performance - except for the snipe.


----------



## DLK

I don't think you want to put your dust collector in an outside closet in a minnesota winter, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mosquito

An outside dust collector would be nice, but I'd have concerns that Don alludes to. I'd probably have to make it a more substantial add-on to the shop, to be a second room more so than an outside covering like many seem to do further south. I'm not sure how much further towards the lot lines I'm allowed to go on that side of the shop either, as it's already tucked back in the corner pretty good. At one point, I had considered framing off an interior closet for it, but again the space thing :-/

I have thought about upgrading my jointer in the past, and may very well do that down the road if this one is anything to go by. I do have solid carbide knives for the jointer though, . Haven't had to sharpen them in 4 years (I had them sharpened when I got the planer). Downside, is that I can't use any of those nifty magnetic blade setters lol


----------



## HokieKen

I need to get in the shop for a couple hours then go to the office for a couple of hours. So WTF am I sitting here absolutely glued to Mixed Doubles Curling???

Damn you Olympics!


----------



## Mosquito

lol funny enough, that's what my son turned on (He's 15 months, but likes playing with the roku remote to see what he can get the TV to do). We watched it for probably 45 minutes yesterday lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've never looking into the origins of curling but it's obvious it was conceptualized somewhere pretty damn cold. Beyond that, I'm guessing they just worked with what they had; half a broken bowling ball, some lapidary equipment, a couple brooms and a lot of acid. It was so popular it's now an Olympic sport, how in the world did that happen?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I ve never looking into the origins of curling but it s obvious it was conceptualized somewhere pretty damn cold. Beyond that, I m guessing they just worked with what they had; half a broken bowling ball, some lapidary equipment, a couple brooms and a lot of acid. It was so popular it s now an Olympic sport, how in the world did that happen?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I suspect that it has something to do with the fact that most curling rinks are also licensed drinking establishments.


----------



## DLK

When I was on sabbatical in 2005 at the university of Regina, in Regina, Saskatchewan. Hockey went on strike. But we could watch curling 24/7. It's very soothing. If we could only get Australian lawn bowls into the summer olympics, my sports life would be complete. (The mathematics for both are interesting.)


----------



## MSquared

Throwing a guy out of a pub onto ice….. Somebody said 'Aye'- that's good sport'! The next thing you know,.....


----------



## DanKrager

> Throwing a guy out of a pub onto ice….. Somebody said Aye - that s good sport ! The next thing you know,.....
> 
> - MSquared


"Let's see if we can get him to slide into yon parking stall and get close to the hitching post…. might ha'to sweep some of the horse poo out the way."

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I probably would have been less interested but a couple of summers ago we rented a beach house with a shuffleboard court (course? track?) and I got pretty absorbed by it. I spent more time that week with my FIL than I did with my wife ;-)

Very different game obviously but also very similar in the mechanics and strategy.


----------



## Mosquito

I first played shuffle board at my grand parent's Arizona place. They had a place in a community that was largely retirees and snowbirds, so had quite a few, in addition to a lot of horse shoe pits. I think it was around 5th or 6th grade. Was good fun


----------



## Lazyman

Next time play shuffleboard wearing roller skates. I'm sure it will be just like curling then.


----------



## HokieKen

It's funny but when you think about shuffleboard and curling, you kind of expect a bunch of old men to be the primary participants. But watching the games yesterday, it's all young people. I guess maybe us old farts can't squat down to do that initial slide before they launch the stone ;-) I did tell my wife last night that I was "probably" too old to learn how to snowboard and make the Olympic team but that as long was Curling was an event, I may have a shot at a gold medal one day ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

> Next time play shuffleboard wearing roller skates. I m sure it will be just like curling then.
> 
> - Lazyman


 I did try it with roller blades, that's usually how I got over there lol

In college we had a hall program where we went curling one night (hall organized, but we still had to pay to go since it wasn't open to the whole residents hall due to space limitations) . It was good fun, and trickier than it looks lol


----------



## DLK

Sorry I don't see how shuffleboard and curling have similar mechanics. I don't see how you can make the shuffleboard pucks curl.


----------



## rad457

When it comes to Curling the only thing you need to experience is a small northern town Bonspiel


----------



## HokieKen

> Sorry I don t see how shuffleboard and curling have similar mechanics. I don t see how you can make the shuffleboard pucks curl.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I guess "mechanics" wasn't the right word Don. You're right. I just meant in that you're trying to slide something to place it strategically on the other end.


----------



## miketo

Kenny, if I tried it my snowboard trip down the half pipe would feature truly spectacular airborne moves-unintended ones, naturally. Sticking the landing would also be problematic.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Trying to work in the garage and freezing my rear end, even at 47° inside. A 1500W electric radiator takes almost 8hrs to raise the temperature 2 - 3° over where I started and I suspect more of that is determined by the temperature outside.

I have a ventless wall mount 20K BTU natural gas heater but I'm worried 1st about carbon monoxide and 2nd about condensation. It should throw off quite a bit more heat at lower cost than the electric heater but what risk am I taking? I know it needs to be clean and will be after cooking off any dust from not being run in ~3 years and the burner needs to be in proper adjustment for the available oxygen for maximum combustion and minimum emissions which is within my wheelhouse. The unknowns still concern me like just how much CO2 and H2O can I expect. I have everything to hook it up safely, I'm just wondering if this is an option worth pursuing. Has anyone else had experience with these type of heaters? I've got work to do and I hate working in the cold!


----------



## MSquared

*DanK-* Yes, that is totally feasible! But how do you score points? From the hitching post to the horses @$$, etc.?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, can you not just get a carbon monoxide detector? And if it's too much moisture, get a dehumidifier.


----------



## bandit571

One of the nice things about the Dungeon Woodworking Shop…it is in a basement, and has it's own heat register …somedays, it is even warmer than the Kitchen….

While the shop is normally closed on Mondays…I need to get a few things set up…before the next session…besides…









Almost time to remove a few clamps….









And, maybe clean up a panel for a lid?

Here's something to think about…..had on a dark pair of cheap sunglasses (kind of bright outside) a knit hat….and I have a big, gray beard…..looking almost like Billie Gibbons when I looked in the mirror….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh, I'll definitely get one just to be on the safe side and I already have a dehumidifier that seems to do little in the summer but I haven't run it in the winter. I suspect placement will be critical as my old one wouldn't turn on below a certain temperature, too far from the heater could be just cool enough. I need to get a better humidistat too. The one on the wall seems to move only twice a year.


----------



## Lazyman

An electric radiant heater is the best way to create a zone of warmth for those really cold days in the shop, IMO. No CO, no H2O and instant heat right where you need it. I have one of these hanging right over my work bench and I can usually turn it off after about an hour and let my portable AC/Heater maintain a comfortable temperature.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a carbon monoxide detector in my shop, even though it's a dual vented and sealed combustion furnace, because they're cheap peace of mind. The dual vented and condensate line draining outside in combination with the cold weather means I have to run a humidifier all winter, so I'm not that up to speed on the rest of you potential problems lol


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, CO detectors only have a useful life of about 7 years before needing to replaced (- even shorter than smoke detectors which should be replace by 10 years). I tried to test the first one I had by filling a garbage bag with car exhaust and it never went off. I think that you can now buy a can of CO for testing purposes. I have them in my house but I am not sure I trust them. I suppose I should get myself a can to test them.


----------



## terryR

I'm lucky to have a well-insulated shop; although the temps monday were 45-55 all day inside. My little electric/oil heater finally heats up the small space by the time I'm exhausted and have to quit for the day.










Finished! fettle and shavings tomorrow


----------



## HokieKen

My garage bay doors are gappy enough that I haven't had any problems with running my kerosene heater. Bay doors are slated for upgrade this year or next though so I may have to change my methods.

That's dead sexy TR!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My garage bay doors are gappy enough that I haven't had any problems with running my kerosene heater. Bay doors are slated for upgrade this year or next though so I may have to change my methods.
> 
> - HokieKen


My grandpa had a leaky shop that he heated with a kerosene jet engine heater. He was never real big on maintenance and I know you do have to look after those heaters a little to ensure the A/F ratio is within a safe range. I remember working with him on some project for over 3hr and the heater running the whole time keeping it at above 70° despite freeze temps outside and plenty of cold air getting in, I still got a little dizzy after that long. I didn't really realize it until I went outside to water the flowers, the air wasn't just chilly, it obviously had quite a bit more oxygen in it and far less CO2.

Mos, I'm surprised the dry outside air doesn't remove humidity naturally, unless you're hauling in green wood full of water on a regular basis?


----------



## DanKrager

I've found that heat source type has a lot to do with condensation problems. IMHE (experience) keeping a constant temp in a shop full of iron tools is FAR better than hot cold cycles. So that's my ultimate goal. I would love to be able to keep the winter ambient temp at about 60° for the benefit of me and the machines. Now, my shops do not have HVAC equipment. Yet. So what warms things? Electric radiant heater(s) aimed at the biggest irons I'll be working with. This mitigates the hot cold cycle because it removes the iron from the condensation issue. The air is not heated but warmth is felt by radiation, from both the heat source and the target(s). The need for gloves soon disappears as the tools become warm(er). I have a range of radiant heater sizes from very large to small to use as needed. 100 watt heat lamps are remarkably effective.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

My jet engine runs for 5-10 minute periods then it gets so hot I can't stand it. So I don't run it long enough for CO to be a big concern in any case. But I do have a detector in there just to be sure. I can generally get through a full winter on a single gallon of Kerosene.

Dan, I agree about cycles. My shop is well insulated and generally stays above 55F even in the coldest part of winter. But, this winter has been the coldest one I can recall around here and I imagine it has been in the 40s on average for all of January other than when I'm in there and run the heater periodically. If this winter is any indication of what's to come, I'm gonna have to invest in some kind of heat. I'm not terribly worried about anything other than my metal working machines. I don't like them going through all those hot/cold cycles.


----------



## terryR

Huh, metal working machines? They make those now? 

I'm more upset about my 56 year old body going through the hot/cold cycles!


----------



## bandit571

Need to go and get some Cheap Sunglasses…


----------



## bigblockyeti

One gallon per winter is pretty good, grandma & grandpa's place was 90 miles south of you and grandpa would burn through 15 gallons/winter easy. The shop had no soffit or bug/squirrel/racoon/bird/snake barrier between the rafters and the top of the walls, needless to say it was tough to heat.

I actually do have insulated garage door but I suspect it was just for show as I'm 99% sure the garage itself has zero insulation between the interior and the outside, the only insulation is between the heated square footage of the dwelling area and the garage.









Terry, I'm looking forward to 56 in many years (provided my kids let me live that long) but my beard has already turn at least as gray as yours, the kids did (are doing) it.


----------



## HokieKen

My garage/shop is in the basement and only has two exterior walls that aren't underground. And those are brick on the exterior and insulated and drywalled on the interior. Once I get some new bay doors it should be pretty tight in there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My youngest wanted to help me put stuff away when he got off the bus. Digging through the bags he was excited holding one of these up asking "Daddy does this mean we get to get chickens?" Well, sort of but not exactly chickens


----------



## MSquared

*Bandit* - Bow, Bow, Bow Booooow!!


----------



## Lazyman

About 1-1/2 walls of my shop are not insullated. I added some styrofoam insulation to the door many years ago but adding weatherstrip around the garage door to prevent cold and hot air seeping in around the edges made a huge difference too. It is so airtight now that when you open the door into the house, the garage door shifts a little from the suction.


----------



## theoldfart

Mid February and outside on the deck with a glass of wine. 70 degrees today. Fire going.









This sure ain't New England!


----------



## MSquared

Would that happen to be a Weber Grill in the background?


----------



## theoldfart

Absolutely, sees a lot of action.


----------



## MSquared

A pro! Got a kettle around too?


----------



## Lazyman

Is that one of those "smokeless" fire pits? I've been wondering if they are really smokeless.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, once it's hot there's almost no smoke.

Marty, got rid of the charcoal kettle when we moved, worried about fire risk. I'll probably get another next year if I'm comfortable managing the risk.


----------



## MSquared

Kevin- I was gonna say…. Not a good plan on a wood or Trek deck. Would require a fair amount of metal down to protect it. Down on some terra-firma on the other hand ….. Plus, they make for a decent smoker with a little finagling..  I'll PM you. Won't take up space here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd be more comfortable just grilling over gravel, concrete or brick. At the beach, all the old houses are basically tinder boxes and they've completely outlawed all above ground grilling. Grandma's house was at ground zero when hurricane Isaias hit but suffered zero damage, several other houses weren't so lucky. Grandpa flipped the guy driving the bulldozer a couple Jacksons back in '80 when they built the place to grade the ground level up another foot, seems it was money well spent. Someone tried to start a truck that was a little too submersed in salt water a day previous and something shorted, torched the house and both on either side in 15 minutes, this was 15 houses down. The wood goes up like match heads after being salt kiln dried for 40-50 years.

I fully realize that's not the case with a newer CA house and non-wood decking but charcoal over combustibles still gives me an uneasy feeling.


----------



## theoldfart

No way charcoal grill on the deck, the redwood would go up in a heartbeat. We're building another patio in the front yard, blue stone and gravel. Should be ok there.


----------



## MSquared

Way better idea! I've seen people who have put them a wood deck and I just scratched my head. As welll as look for the nearest exit! )


----------



## bandit571

Soooo…..exactly HOW does burning Charcoal even hop out of a grill, in the first place, hmmm? Suppose it might be more of Operator Error, than the Grill's fault?

Just wondering….


----------



## MSquared

Yes, it certainly would mainly be 'OE'. Also the drunk guy knocking the grill over. ( Bad form !! ) Or, if you're dumping a chimney coal starter an that stray coal escapes, as well too much charcoal lighter ( Don't use that garbage!! Does bad things to you and the taste is awful! ). Let's not forget that some folks let drippings accumulate, inside and/or out, and can combust dripping flames onto the deck, at the very least leave greasy stains on it.


----------



## theoldfart

I used a chimney and occasionally an errant piece would attempt an escape. Dumping hot coals needs to be done quickly, not a good time to work on one's style!


----------



## MSquared

This is so true! Do get another and put it on a hard surface like you said. Very versatile.


----------



## HokieKen

My charcoal grill is on my concrete patio and I've never had any errant coals. But, if I moved it to a combustible platform you can be certain the bottom would fall out during the hottest part of the first burn ;-) I got a Big Green Egg for Christmas though and have a feeling the old charcoal has seen it's last duty. I thought I would keep it around for quick grills like steaks and burgers and just use the egg for longer cooks. But I've found it takes much less time to get the Egg lit and up to temperature than it does to get the grill to cooking condition and it has far more even heating. So now I'm thinking I'll get rid of my gas/charcoal combo grill and get a smaller gas one for stuff like sides and hot dogs and such that don't benefit from the smoky flavor.

One thing I'm really excited about is making a LOT more of these


----------



## bigblockyeti

Charcoal and "quick grills" associated together don't compute for me. It's usually something more like we're all here, it's 5:00, practice, game, scouts, dance, etc. starts at 6:30 and is 20 minutes away. What can we prepare, eat and cleanup in an hour?


----------



## HokieKen

True Yeti. I guess I meant "short cook time" grills as opposed to "quick". The gas is for the "quick" jobs.


----------



## miketo

The Blackstone series of grills are well-regarded.


----------



## HokieKen

My son has a Blackstone Mike and I like it a lot. Burgers on it are fantastic. It's not really a replacement for a typical grill IMO but I definitely wouldn't mind adding one to my aresenal at some point


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's a guy selling a 36" four burner Blackstone that's a little dirty for $150 w/2 20lb bottles not too far away. I think that's a good deal even if it needs to be cleaned? I would need to put bigger wheels on one end so I could drag it off the patio into the yard then back after using it. Looks like it would be a good option for time constrained cooking too.


----------



## bandit571

Used to save plane shavings…and use those to start the charcoal grill…..

Might get up some Hickory and Maple scraps, this year…and see how they work….

The Boss always seems to wrap the grids in foil, for some reason….

Burgers…..ever add both Soy Sauce and a Lager to help them fry on the grill…...


----------



## lysdexic

> Green laser seems to be preferred for visibility, but adds $40+ to the price… Bosch tool is nice, this is a contender too.
> 
> DEWALT Line Laser, Self-Leveling, Cross Line, Red Beam (DW088K)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Just checking in on you guys. Hope all is well. Smitty I have had that exact Dewalt laser level for years and it has served me well. I use it primarily when putting away my laundry. I like my socks to be arranged just so…


----------



## MSquared

OK, that's weird….


----------



## theoldfart

Not for Scotty it isn't!

Stop by more often B, your witty repartee adds something to the joint!


----------



## ToddJB

Scooter!


----------



## jmartel

> The Blackstone series of grills are well-regarded.
> 
> - Mike


I really like mine. Great for a lot of things. So far I've done fried rice, cheesesteaks, smash burgers, French toast, pancakes, and lots of bacon. I've also got a Weber kettle and my ugly drum smoker. I think those three things pretty much cover anything I'd want to cook outside.

Had my first real crash on the mountain bike tonight. Not while I was doing jumps, but going around a turn too fast for the loose dirt and gravel. Gonna be sore tomorrow.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! Blackstone Griddles. They were somewhere back in my memory. Ooooo yes ! A must have! Tell my Mrs. , or I'll just have to make it 'appear'. 'No hon. We've had it for years' it was just under a cover'. Send lots of of gauze and tape. Maybe plaster and cotton too. ;(


----------



## lysdexic

Jturfblock-is that your driveway in the last pic? I ask cuz the wifey and I have a home build project in the near future and I would like to use those blocks as opposed to concrete or asphalt. However, I don't know anyone who has installed them.

BTW - glad you weren't seriously injured


----------



## jmartel

Nope. That's the parking lot at the park I was at tonight. I have a regular asphalt driveway.

Already got some nice bruising going on.


----------



## theoldfart

Jgravity, heads ok?

My last biff was a head shot, second concussion in four years.

You don't want to do a Bob Saget.


----------



## miketo

Hope you're okay, JCrash.


----------



## HokieKen

You musta watched Mikaela Shiffrin's first two races Jmart. Momentum is a mofo ;-) Stay safe bud.


----------



## jmartel

> Jgravity, heads ok?
> 
> My last biff was a head shot, second concussion in four years.
> 
> You don't want to do a Bob Saget.
> 
> - theoldfart


Yeah it's ok. Lost the front end, went down on my right side. Head hit but not that bad. Was more of a secondary hit. Can't even see where on the helmet after I brushed the dirt off. Left knee smashed into the bike frame and got poked a bit by the pedal screws. Overall not too bad. Just sore.


----------



## theoldfart

That's good news JM.
I didn't follow up after the last hit and got lucky.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Glad you're alive JM.

Be happy you have 'soft' dirt to fall on?

This is what it looks like in typical Arizona mountain single track trail.









Even the intermediate South Mountain preserve trails in Phoenix metro area can kill you. Could sneak onto back side of Sweetwater preserve trail < 2 miles from my old Tucson house, and was my way to vent pent up energy after work when I lived there.

You can not fall on Arizona trails without getting seriously hurt on rocks and/or cactus. Pulling thorns out of your arms/legs with pliers is no fun either. Gave up mountain biking 12 years ago due lack of time. To old/slow and smarter now; to pick it back up in retirement.

Come to think of it: Cracked 2 bike helmets first couple years of re-learning how to mountain bike around Tucson. Might explain how I become more of Klutz over the years?  
Don't even get me started on jumping Cholla Cactus and dealing with flat tires in desert. My kids used to bring home cactus flats riding only on the sidewalk. :-(0)

Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## 489tad

JGoingforit I'm glad your ok.

The resort guide told us don't fall on cactus or snakes and you should be ok.


----------



## jmartel

Took out our rotting deck and broken breezeblock walls today. Rest of the blocks will come down tomorrow


----------



## MSquared

I had one of them there trucks. Way older version and a king cab, 8-foot bed (Can't really tell in your pic.). F-350 Super Duty 4WD. Serious tires, big chassis lift, hugest FI engine, two tanks. Er! Er! Er!.....What a kidney buster!! Ouch! Did a bunch of hauling and had a slide-on camper for it, mainly for surfcasting. I hear they're much more organ-friendly in the last lots of years…...


----------



## Mosquito

That's a Maverick, much different animal than an F350 lol


----------



## MSquared

I can see that now….. I've lost track of Mfr. names anymore. Well, it's a 'little brother'. Still beefy. Nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I've seen a few on the road around here now, and they're a more substantial truck than I thought they were going to be. I was thinking more of a slightly larger 4 door ranger, but they're definitely bigger than that for sure.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hello…
Hello…
Hello…
Is there anybody Innn there?
Just nod if you can hear me..
Is there any one home?

It has been a minute or 3 since i have perused these here parts… life sure took over









Soon will be the big 4 5 and 3 yrs ago we added a new member of the fam…


----------



## jmartel

Hey tuggles. How you been?


----------



## bandit571

Still afloat?

How is the house remodel doing?


----------



## bandit571

Guess I should close up, for the day…


----------



## MSquared

There is no pain you are receding


----------



## MSquared

What a cutie!  Proud Dad! My 'little girl' got her own place. She's 'only' 29!! You know how Dad's are …...


----------



## terryR

a distant ship smoke on the horizon

whazup, Tug?

next plane,bronze, steel, rosewood


----------



## lysdexic

Jtrucker:

I am starting to look for a replacement for my 04 Tundra. Love the size. Cuz it's a mid sized before all the trucks got all swolt. The Mavericks are appealing. Do you like yours? Did you consider a Tacoma? A Colorado?

I did preorder a Rivian R1t in 2020 but the deposit is 100% refundable. Given the current market - my old truck is doing FINE!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Depending on what you're doing, a maverick is unibody construction like the honda "truck" which make for a more car like ride but at the expense of abuse tolerance and towing capacity.


----------



## Brit

Well I began the day feeling 'Comfortably Numb' after chiseling out a space for 25 chisels on the chisel rack I'm making and knowing that I still had about 12 chisels to fit, but I was suddenly inspired again after taking a break and coming across this blind woodturner on YouTube. He was a keen motorcycle enthusiast and training to be a pilot when he literally lost his sight overnight. Woke up one morning and could no longer see anything. He listened to 600 hours of woodturning on YouTube and decided to take it up himself. Amazing stuff. Check him out.

https://www.youtube.com/c/BlindWoodTurner


----------



## jmartel

> Jtrucker:
> 
> I am starting to look for a replacement for my 04 Tundra. Love the size. Cuz it's a mid sized before all the trucks got all swolt. The Mavericks are appealing. Do you like yours? Did you consider a Tacoma? A Colorado?
> 
> I did preorder a Rivian R1t in 2020 but the deposit is 100% refundable. Given the current market - my old truck is doing FINE!
> 
> - lysdexic


As was said, it's not really a truck. It's quite literally a Ford escape with a bed. Depends on what you need it for. Max towing capacity on this is 4000lbs, and only if you get the AWD and get the towing package. Otherwise it's 2000 lbs. It's FWD based, even with the AWD model. Bed length is roughly 4'-6", 79" with the tailgate down. Even with the FX4 package, you aren't going to be doing any real offroading, think Subaru capability fire roads (although it does seem to be better than Subarus a bit based on videos I've seen). Interior is cheap and parts bin, but they use that much better than most cheap vehicles.

That being said, the small size (think 90s ranger/S10 but a bit wider) is appealing. I've been averaging about 29mpg with the turbo/AWD/4k tow/fx4 packages. It's cheap if you can get it for MSRP without markups. Ride quality is just like a crossover suv, which it is.

For me, I needed a cheap commuter vehicle that can also tow my camper and carry dive gear and my mountain bike. And has 4 doors so I can haul the kid around. This fits the bill perfectly for me. If I had a bigger camper or had to carry more stuff or needed real off road capability, I'd be looking at a ranger/Colorado/tacoma.










That being said, orders are closed for 2022 year, so you gotta be lucky to find one at a dealer that isn't spoken for, and even luckier to not have it marked up $5k-10k.

There's also the Hyundai Santa Cruz too. Basically same size, slightly less bed space (way less with the retractable tonneau installed) but full sized truck gas mileage. Better interior, but much pricer to match. Turbo model can tow 5k lbs vs the Mavericks 4k. Saw my first one of those on Thursday night.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The Santa Cruz looking interesting, but I hadn't cared enough to look into the mileage, something that size should be closer 1.5-2x the mileage of a full sized truck, especially with skyrocketing gas prices. I'd like to see more as to why the awd is mandatory for the 4K towing vs. 2K with front wheel drive. Seems to me adding weight to a tow vehicle that otherwise has the same power wouldn't increase towing capacity. There's a bunch of crossover SUVs that will tow 5K+ in front wheel drive only configuration where adding awd doesn't increase the towing capacity. Could be a case of the marketing folks playing engineer sans the education?


----------



## rad457

I was very surprised when I went from a 5.0 Li. to the 3.5 Li. Eco boost in my F150, both 4wd. In Real life towing the same Trailer the difference was amazing. Although towing mileage did drop slightly. empty mileage and performance drastically improved! Have had 3 different Rangers over the years and poor gas mileage was always the biggest disappointment.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My cousin got an earlier (last body style) 3.5L Eco-boost powered F-150 in '12 I believe. He was coming from an Expedition built ~5 years prior and the mileage and towing were both better. The actual mileage was still disappointing vs. what it was advertised as but that was heavily dependent on speed. 75mph vs. 70mph on the same stretch of empty highway regularly yield 4mpg less. unloaded with only 350lbs. of people and luggage.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Tug, she's getting big!

Stick around for a while.


----------



## jmartel

> My cousin got an earlier (last body style) 3.5L Eco-boost powered F-150 in 12 I believe. He was coming from an Expedition built ~5 years prior and the mileage and towing were both better. The actual mileage was still disappointing vs. what it was advertised as but that was heavily dependent on speed. 75mph vs. 70mph on the same stretch of empty highway regularly yield 4mpg less. unloaded with only 350lbs. of people and luggage.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Biggest thing seems to be keeping it out of boost. If the RPMs on mine go much over 2000 when cruising then gas mileage seems to drop way down. At 65 I'm cruising around 1700. At 70 I'm almost around 2k. Above that it really takes a hit. Luckily here most people go 65-70 in a 60 so I'm not really impeding traffic at all. Not like the East coast where you will have tailgaters galore if you are doing less than 80 in a 60.

Pure highway coming home from the dealer with no stops I was getting 31-32mpg.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not like the East coast where you will have tailgaters galore if you are doing less than 80 in a 60.
> 
> Pure highway coming home from the dealer with no stops I was getting 31-32mpg.
> 
> - jmartel


The tailgating phenomenon has trickled down here from the NE (& Atlanta) so 80 in a 60 isn't rare unfortunately. The semi's are the worse as they're dealing with an honest HP deficit climbing some of the hills so they feel the need for 85mph downhill to keep the requisite 10mph over going up. The signs clearly stating that vehicles over 6 wheels are not allowed in the hammer lane are apparently written in a different language than passing through truck drivers can read.

Have you gotten the change to confirm the math on the mpg the Maverick is showing you? I've had a few cars where the computer earned an A+, others were closer to academic probation.


----------



## jmartel

> Not like the East coast where you will have tailgaters galore if you are doing less than 80 in a 60.
> 
> Pure highway coming home from the dealer with no stops I was getting 31-32mpg.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> The tailgating phenomenon has trickled down here from the NE (& Atlanta) so 80 in a 60 isn t rare unfortunately. The semi s are the worse as they re dealing with an honest HP deficit climbing some of the hills so they feel the need for 85mph downhill to keep the requisite 10mph over going up. The signs clearly stating that vehicles over 6 wheels are not allowed in the hammer lane are apparently written in a different language than passing through truck drivers can read.
> 
> Have you gotten the change to confirm the math on the mpg the Maverick is showing you? I ve had a few cars where the computer earned an A+, others were closer to academic probation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Biggest discrepancy seems to be about 0.5mpg optimistic. So accurate enough for me.


----------



## 489tad

Tug!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think I just bought a 36" Blackstone with four burners for $100. I think it's a good deal but I only know they're good because of y'all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yet, that's a great price.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, the lady marked it as pending shortly after I said I'll take it (21 minutes after listing) but now isn't giving me a time or address so someone may have beaten me to it. I hate it when people don't pull an ad when what they're selling is no longer available.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or she got someone to pay more / they offered more $. I've seen that happen too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I guess that's possible but then, if that's the case, it's a perfect time to remove the listing. Personally I don't hold anything for anyone, first with cash in hand gets it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I guess that s possible but then, if that s the case, it s a perfect time to remove the listing. Personally I don t hold anything for anyone, first with cash in hand gets it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


As a seller, I always amend the ad tile with "ON HOLD - pending" after the first reasonable offer, and then give a simple reply to subsequent responses: You are #2 (or 3,4, etc). If a deal falls through, and they do, I respond to the next offer in order.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kent, that makes perfect sense and does the buyer the courtesy of maintaining the lines of communication. Courtesy is a dying art though and too many people care none about anyone other than themselves. I don't sell on FB, just on CL and rarely at that, if I have something I need to get rid of, I price it fairly and instruct potential buyers to email me their name and a valid phone number that I will then call. This escapes the vast majority of people (or bots) so I default them into my spam folder.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yeti, I do try. Alas, the art of understanding the written word is also a dying art.

I've only ever sold one plane on Facebook, and that was because someone made a post on a CIHI group looking to buy one that I had available. Kijiji.ca is my goto option. I'll buy on eBay, but never sell because of my handicaps; eBay buyers want their product and they want it shipped NOW!!! I cannot do that. Nope. Nope. Nope.

I'm starting to include the following paragraph on FB posts to try and get people to LISTEN to what I am saying,
instead of just reading what they think I am going to say. 
Try it. See if it changes the tone or meaning of this text.



> Remember to open the link in a new tab. Then copy and paste this text in.


 I can guarantee that I will have spent more time writing this post than at least the next three or four people will spend reading it. Sometimes it is just not possible to penetrate the wall of daft.


----------



## MSquared

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Sometimes it is just not possible to penetrate the wall of daft.


For the record, this part definitely wasn't directed at this group or anyone in it. 'twas more of a general observation and commentary on life on the interwebs


----------



## MrRon

I took the family to Disneyland in Anaheim when it first opened. It was a blast I will never forget. I couldn't afford to go today.


----------



## rad457

> Sometimes it is just not possible to penetrate the wall of daft.
> For the record, this part definitely wasn t directed at this group or anyone in it. twas more of a general observation and commentary on life on the interwebs
> 
> - Kent


But I do resemble that remark


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The drugery of having salvage lumber to use is cleaning it / pulling nails.


----------



## jmartel

Well I knew my deck was bad. But this is so much worse than I thought. And I only looked at one small corner.

Sinking a PT 2×6 in counts as a deck support, right? Especially when the rest is resting on a couple of those dinky concrete pyramid deck things?









Unsupported slab since no one bothered to have a way to stop the dirt from washing out? Bonus points for sticking in a piece of pipe for no reason. Not connected to a drain or anything.



















Good thing I'm going to be ripping the whole thing out and starting fresh. But now I'm taking out the slab and everything else too. Cost be damned at this point.


----------



## duckmilk

That's quite a pile of nails on your bench Smitty.

I don't envy you Jripper.


----------



## jmartel

I'd really love to get ahold of whoever did this (and all the other shoddy work on this house). But it needs done regardless. At least we got the house "cheap" 5 years ago before this big run up in pricing. I'd be very angry if I bought it at it's current value for this mess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those are the cut nails I'm keeping, Duck. Gotta have a supply of those on hand… for… whatever.

;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Those things are buggers to pull. The RR is exterior trim was installed with them, when trim rotted away someone decided to clench all of them. Took us days to remove them.


----------



## bandit571

Making shelves…









Filling shelves…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jdemo, sounds like a real mess, I'd be PO'd too. To the best of my knowledge, all the problems with our house are just a function of a cheap azz builder. None are severe or dangerous, many can't be fixed and all of them drive me nuts when I think about them. Just one of the joys of home ownership.

I was watching a few "episodes" of essential crafsman when he was building his spec house, the thing that stuck with me was he was going for quality that was affordable. He only mentioned affordable once and probalby for good reason, the house recently sold for over $600K and toward the end he was mentioning fixtures that were donated by Kohler I think. I dunno but freebies aren't typically given to most builders throwing up $600K houses, even if it is well put together.


----------



## MSquared

I sometimes miss apartment life in the Big City. Call the Super, Landlord, etc. If you got proficient at moving around on public transportation, you got around pretty fast. I was, my wife learned. Had a blast when we weren't at work and free to zip around to all parts easily. Did that for quite a few years back in the pretty much carefree days. Moved back to the burbs many years ago, had kids, bought houses, regained elbow room. 'I know enough to be dangerous' about a lot or find out. I rely on my upbringing and have constantly used it. Been living up against a nature preserve years now in current house. I think I'll stay put….
P.S.; On apartment life, I did say 'sometimes'. Like when there's no Super to call!


----------



## ToddJB

Been working on a trophy/medal rack for the fam. Wood construction is done. Need to make the metal cross bars now. And finish. I'm going to try Osmo for the first time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mosquito

looks awesome Todd, good luck on the Osmo, I've never used it myself


----------



## rad457

OSMOs use little, lots of elbow grease white cotton works great, I have a Fiddlers buffing brush that really brings out a polished shine. (I so desired)


----------



## Lazyman

What is a Fiddlers buffing brush, Andre? A google search mostly brings up brushes for applying makeup.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A little different shop work this morning. My property up the road will need mowing again within a couple months and most of it is steep enough the age hardened turf tires weren't giving me the traction I need. I looked a small ag tires but their darn near as expensive as big tractor tires so that wasn't going to work. I finally scored three "atv" tires for $40 on marketplace and the best two mounted up perfectly. Now instead of being traction limited I've move the next failure point to something expensive and unserviceable inside the transmission.
From this









To this


----------



## ToddJB

Those were designed for a 4 wheeler? I would have never guessed these would be interchangeable.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Let us know how that works for you Yeti. I have a similar issue with my 54" zero turn Husqvarna and slopes in my backyard. Just can't get enough traction with stock tires.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The seller claimed they were atv tires, a quick search on Amazon indicates they're more often used as golf cart tires. Independent left and right brakes or better yet a locking differential would be huge helpful but you're heavily into garden tractor territory then and a dealer price of close to $10K. I'll post results when I get a chance to put it to the test. Of particular fun when putting the wheels back on the axles was lubing them and the keys with antiseize after the cap brush broke free from the cap, needless to say it was messy.

I darn near looked like this when I was done.


----------



## jmartel

I think it's physically impossible to not look like that when you use antiseize.

Had the old ranger running again and was just about ready to put it up for sale and now it doesn't work again. So great. I think it's the PCM on it. I'm about ready to just call a wrecker and tell them to dispose of it.


----------



## rad457

> What is a Fiddlers buffing brush, Andre? A google search mostly brings up brushes for applying makeup.
> 
> - Lazyman











Just a buffing brush I picked up one day when I bought some Fiddles Paste Wax, think shoe shine brush


----------



## 489tad

> I d really love to get ahold of whoever did this (and all the other shoddy work on this house).
> 
> - jmartel


I've always left notes in walls, behind trim, under flooring asking for forgiveness. There's a note from redoing our stair case.


----------



## rad457

Well, 2 weeks into the framing of our last house, the builder banned me from the site didn't appreciate my comparing his work to a first week apprentice?


----------



## bandit571

Was in use, today..









Wire wheel and cloth wheel…had things to clean and shine…


----------



## jmartel

Trying to figure out what I want use for decking. The woodworker in me wants ipe/tiger wood/cedar/something nice, but my laziness wants composite.


----------



## ToddJB

I've not looked into it, but I'd guess composite would be comparable in price to ipe, yeah?


----------



## rad457

I Love Cedar, but our Bungalow determined that Concrete patio would work much better!


----------



## DLK

> I ve not looked into it, but I d guess composite would be comparable in price to ipe, yeah?
> 
> - ToddJB


Last time I checked, because of the lumber shortage due to the pandemic, composite was cheaper than pressure treated and so I suspect cheaper than ipe.


----------



## jmartel

> I ve not looked into it, but I d guess composite would be comparable in price to ipe, yeah?
> 
> - ToddJB


Ipe is more, I think tigerwood is comparable to the upper grades of composite.

Composite seems to be anywhere between $2.30 and $7.00 per linear foot for 5.5" wide boards from what I saw. I think I'll try to end up somewhere in the middle of that.


----------



## Lazyman

Black locust is supposed to be a nice deck material, is domestically grown and probably more sustainable than ipe and tiger wood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mom & Dad have Black locust growing all over their place and it's apparently completely rot resistant. If a tree comes down, it will just lay on the ground without returning to nature like pretty much everything else. Many farmers use it as fence post along with cedar as no treatment is required.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is one source for black locust.


----------



## Shelz

> Woodshop is *finally* starting to come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still so much to do in the of way of organization, getting machines set up, building accessory benches and whatnot, but these pics feel good.
> 
> - ToddJB


Looks great Todd. Love it!!


----------



## Brit

Talking about trees coming down, we just had storm Harvey, followed immediately by storm Eunice, followed immediately by storm Franklin. I'm off to Venice on Wednesday for a week, so before they clear all the fallen trees from the New Forest, I went walkabout this morning because I need to make myself a new maul for hitting my froe because I broke my last one. I found a freshly felled beech tree (at least I think it is, but it might be rowan) and came back with a nice section from a straight branch, so there will be a bit of drawknife action when I get back from Venice.


----------



## terryR

Shop looks fine, Todd.
When your kids grow up, can I move in?










Having pissy luck drilling and tapping in hardened bronze; looks like more wooden wedges in my future instead of lever caps!


----------



## ToddJB

I hope that black locust is as rot resistant as advertised. That's what I chose to use as fence posts for my fence. I need to replace both my back deck and front porch, so I'll be going down this path sometime in the next few years as well.

Thanks Shelz, it's a work in progress. And introduce yourself, 6 posts and 9 months is lurker status.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm currently driving to the greater Pittsburgh area. One of my best buddies runs a miniature golf course up there. Is putting an addition onto their candy stand so that they can have a full-blown kitchen. The goal is we can have it dried in by Sunday.


----------



## jmartel

> I m currently driving to the greater Pittsburgh area. One of my best buddies runs a miniature golf course up there. Is putting an addition onto their candy stand so that they can have a full-blown kitchen. The goal is we can have it dried in by Sunday.
> 
> - ToddJB


What part, Todd? That's where I grew up.


----------



## jmartel

I'm like 90% sure that I'm going to just do composite. I'd rather not have to oil it and do the extra maintenance constantly for a real wood deck.


----------



## Brit

That's the right decision IMO Jnowooddeck. I'm glad I put composite down on the bridge in my sunken garden.


----------



## ToddJB

Jburgh, Carnegie


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a pretty good little drive, I'm still dreading driving to CLE when the kids are off for spring break, I hate the WV turnpike, $3+/gallon gas & having to stop every 90 minutes because the kids won't all pee at the same time.

I got a chance to test out the "ATV" tires on the mower pulling a broadcast spreader around the yard with 80lbs of fertilizer in it. They work and well, to the point I have to be careful in a tight turn to not push the go pedal too hard as they'll rip up a section of turf. The transmission is still pretty strong unless it gets overheated (pulling something too heavy too long) so the tires could really do some damage if I'm not careful.


----------



## BillWhite

> Happy belated b-day, Kevin.
> 
> Had a Dakota 6 cyl. auto. for 12 yrs. Got abt. 20 mpg hiwy. New (2019) Honda Ridgeline gets 28 mpg. on the hiwy and 22.5 mixed driving. No elec. here for quite some time thank you.
> 
> Reminds me alot of the Sport Trac, I do like the size, multiple bed lengths would be ideal but with ever shrinking configurations, it s not surprising. Towing would be a non-starter for me, the old Sport Trac could be optioned to tow just under 7,200lbs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I had a 2001 Sport Trac that I really liked until it started nickel and diming me to death on repairs at around 130k miles. One of the reasons I ordered the Maverick was the similarity in size and practical utility. I never used the full towing capacity of the Sport Trac, and the Maverick s 30mpg is a heck of lot better than the 14-16 the Sport Trac consistently got.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## jmartel

Brought the smoker out of retirement today.

Burnt ends chuck roast and pork belly.










Cheez its.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the report Yeti. What brand of machine do you have them on? I got my zero turn last fall and don't want to have any issues due to improper tires, but also don't want to have to mow 1/4 acre with the walk behind on the slopes.

Excellent smoking Jmart. Just picked up a half side of beef from Del Fox in Marysville. Need to get my smoker out also.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a mid-2000's John Deere L130 mower, not a garden tractor, not a lawn tractor, just a mower. Any mower Ø12" wheels should accept these particular tires and they happen to be four ply vs. the factory two ply turf tires. I used to run the turf tires at 7psi just to let them sag to increase the contact patch with the ground, I still needed a 5 gallon bucket with 60-70lbs of rocks in it hanging off the back to get the traction I needed at times. These tires I inflated to exacly 20psi to make sure they were holding air and forgot to drop it back down to 10-15psi for use and even with the minimized contact patch, they still did very well. I was able to find them on Amazon further reinforcing that I think I did well at $40 for three of them: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KKPAOGO/ref=twister_dp_update?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&th=1&psc=1

Mmmmm smoky meats and two servings of Cheezits. I'm making pulled pork in the slow cooker for supper and I'm cheating with liquid smoke.


----------



## MSquared

Yeti - Liquid Smoke isn't cheating. It's a 'secret ingredient'! )


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the info Yeti. I put a bag of sand under where my feet rest last year just to keep the front wheels down, that worked until I lost traction. I'm going to give more aggressive tires a try this year. I'll keep you posted on the results.

I free with Marty. Secret ingredient.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The pork turned out well, all were pleased, my daughter was PO'd I didn't make mac & cheese to go with it but she'll survive.

Spent much of Sunday and some yesterday cleaning up my shed so I could actually walk around. Getting remaining building materials out and installed will be a huge help but the last bit of siding I need has a perpetual 2 month lead time and I don't want to fart with it until I can start then work until it's all done.

Believe it or not, this is actually a huge improvement over what it looked like before I started cleaning up.









Mom and dad dropped a bomb on me yesterday, they've put deposit on a retirement community house with a waiting list that could mean moving in 3 months or 3 years. Trying to talk my wife into buying their place is proving an exercise in futility as she has no desire to move to the middle of nowhere in the woods or pay what they have in the place. They'll be divesting lots of stuff which my brother and I will have to divy up. I know I'm getting the ATV and the boat, both of which will present storage headaches but be assets at the same time. Interior stuff will be less painless as they'll be getting rid of only what they have to and there's room in my house and bro's house for what that will amount. Fingers crossed that it's closer to 3 years as I've still got a bunch of trees to harvest before it hits the market!


----------



## dbray45

Andre - your builder probably was a first week apprentice. Watched a several houses going up around me. Many of those houses would have been better off with someone that experience level.

Kind of why I did my own framing. Fixed a lot of structural issues with my house. Would not have been able to hang the upper cabinets in my new kitchen with 24" o/c sheet metal studs. Now it has 12" o/c studs with every other one wood in the wall that is an interior wall that wasn't altered by plumbing.










The wall on the right was modified. The far wall was a new wall. The practice here is to put furring strips on the block and go from there. This was has 2×4s 16" o/c


----------



## dbray45

Some of the things I found in this house - wires burned in receptacle boxes and in walls. Wire nuts inside the walls. The sanitary sewer was not pitched correctly under the slab - have to cut the slab to fix what left, already re-piped most of the underground sanitary for the remodel.

Some of the structure, even though it is technically not load bearing (for the roof) was load bearing for the ceiling, added structure and no longer cracks the ceiling.

Some of the trusses were starting to sag up to an inch, the new walls fixed that.

One of the main problems with an area that has a lot of building going on, this house was during that time, inspectors are overwhelmed. When you have a 1000 homes going up a month, things get overlooked. Many inspectors figure that if the work is done by a professional, it is done right. Since I pulled my own permits, the inspectors went through everything with a fine tooth comb.

Normally, when you do a full home remodel, like I did, the building people expect one set of plans for the whole thing and figure it should be done in 6 months. I broke it down to the garage shop - electrical heavy up - new A/C to a new location - master bath - laundry, block work and windows - guest bath and bedrooms - finally kitchen, generator, new panel, transfer switch.

Except for the plumbing and major electric, my wife and I did the remodel including making the cabinets. My wife did the esthetic design, the plumber did his own design and permit, the electrician did his own permit for the heavy up, and I drew up the rest.

Probably cost more in permits this way but kept the projects manageable and on target.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Except for the plumbing and major electric, my wife and I did the remodel including making the cabinets. My wife did the esthetic design, the plumber did his own design and permit, the electrician did his own permit for the heavy up, and I drew up the rest.
> 
> Probably cost more in permits this way but kept the projects manageable and on target.
> 
> - dbray45


Wow!! I've got problems but none that severe. I'd love to be able to build an entire house this way so I could micromanage every part, not that I'm normally a proponent of micromanagement but in this case tiny errors on below slab plumbing (or anywhere else that's quickly buried) that would take cents and minutes to do right turn into kilodollars and days to repair later. QA seems almost nonexistent with some production builders.


----------



## rad457

Reminded me that when I went to finish the basement, rough in plumbing for bathroom had the toilet tight against the concrete wall? Took the opportunity to redesign bathroom layout. Final electrical inspection never completed for the house and when I built the Workshop the inspector walked through the door, saw all the plugs exposed and panel cover removed. signed the sticker and walked back out. Pretty sure anyone who asks who built our house has never used them


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> ...Mom and dad ….. could mean moving in 3 months or 3 years. .... still got a bunch of trees to harvest before it hits the market! - bigblockyeti


Hmm, do I hear makings of a Lumber PARTY? 
Sounds like FUN!! ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Some of us lumber poor retired jocks should visit for a few weeks to help out? 
Park an RV on back lot: cut down the trees, mill some lumber, and return home with trailer full of lumber.
If pile was larger enough, would even be willing split rental cost of front end loader to reduce difficulty.
How many saw blades do you have on hand?

Excuse me, have to pack for a trip to SC…....


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hmm, do I hear makings of a Lumber PARTY?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


That would be fun but I only know of 2 must have walnuts and 2 cherry, the rest is 4-5 tulip popular (some are 36"+D & 120' tall), some big oaks, a cedar or two and 3-4 hackberry so this won't be millions of board feet but should yield a nice pile. I'm ordering a 5' bed extention for my mill that will allow me to cut 16.5' logs.

A loader might not be a bad idea as some of the logs I cut from downed trees not 2 weeks ago are pushing 1T and can't be milled where they're at.

The bounty of trees at mom and dad's is nothing compared to the 100's left on grandma's golf course when she finally sold. There were over 100 cedar alone, many over 20"D and 50'+ tall. She got really weird about being possessive of something she didn't technically own any more not wanting it to look any different even though the terms of the sale allowed for removal of anything from the property. Sometimes old people do unusual things. I also considered draining the pond just to get at the tens of thousands of golf balls in there. A visit every two years from a diver never yielded less than 1000 balls and one hadn't been there in at least 14 years that I know of. I could have easily paid for a Wood-Mizer LT-40 super hydraulic with the cedar alone and my uncle who also lived on the course has a 4T Bobcat with a grapple. So much was given away in that sale it kinda makes me sick to think about it.


----------



## MSquared

*Yeti* - Deviating from the ongoing topic. Maybe not so so much ….. ON BBQ MEAT, ETC.: My son's buddy is a cook for a living. Young kid, early 20's. He whips up a Mac and Cheese with small chunks of Smoked Brisket mixed in. Some burnt ends, some juicy pieces. First time I tried it, I was hooked!! It doesn't last long around here! It's genius!! All from scratch! I'm thinking the same with pork rib etc. meat would do just as well. After all…. Pork fat rules! )


----------



## jmartel

My boat is finally starting construction. This is my first one that I've designed so plenty of f-ups already, but it's going now. Been far too many late nights and weekends working but hopefully that will be over in the next few weeks

4 will be built, 45' overall, powered by 2 Cat C12's at 705hp each.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jhorsepower, that's some serious juice from a C12! I think the OTR trucks are all less than 500hp, many at 425hp with that same engine. How fast will it be? Drives?
.
.
.
.
Marty, there's leftovers so I may try that with mac & cheese. I usually cheat and use the boxed stuff but really just as a base, made per the instructions I've yet to find any that isn't truely uninspiring.


----------



## jmartel

> Jhorsepower, that s some serious juice from a C12! I think the OTR trucks are all less than 500hp, many at 425hp with that same engine. How fast will it be? Drives?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Marty, there s leftovers so I may try that with mac & cheese. I usually cheat and use the boxed stuff but really just as a base, made per the instructions I ve yet to find any that isn t truely uninspiring.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Contract speed is 40 knots. Should do 43-44 realistically. Pretty good for 30,000lbs plus fuel. Drives are Hamilton htx30.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does anyone use good ole fashioned props anymore or does everyone want jets so they can have independent thrust vectoring?


----------



## bandit571

Starting to sound like the PT Boats are coming back….90ft Elco boats…


----------



## jmartel

> Does anyone use good ole fashioned props anymore or does everyone want jets so they can have independent thrust vectoring?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The steel boat market uses props and rudders. Aluminum patrol boats not so much anymore. Jets are better for basically everything other than cost. So it's either inboards and jets or outboards 99% of the time. Most of our boats are outboards.


----------



## jmartel

> Starting to sound like the PT Boats are coming back….90ft Elco boats…
> 
> - bandit571


The Navy MKV and MKVI are about as close to a modern PT boat as you will find. And maybe the CCM would count as well?


----------



## MSquared

*JDiver *- Can I go for a boat ride!? Can I go for a boat ride?!

Been on the water most of my adult life until the last bunch of years, powerboats and sail. Second nature. Almost went for my captain's license. Was thinking of ferrying boats locally for dealers and down in through the Intracoastal at one time. But naah! Too damn busy!

That there is looking like a mighty fine vessel already! I can see by the bulkhead positions and framing jigs. Welded aluminum I'd imagine? Shallow water drives. That Mama will cruise! Keep us posted.

*Bandit* - Rumor has it that designs for PT Boats were submitted and boats demoed from here in Freeport. By the makers of Prohibition Rumrunners. Which were prolific here. Hidden docks, etc.. They had twin big-ass Cadillac Engines and other very big power plants. The Navy contracts were awarded to Elco in Bayonne, N.J. and Higgins in New Orleans. I've seen one. Massive! (For a 'small' Navy boat. And effective.) Impressive on a small canal here.

*Yeti* - My daughter does the Mac from scratch frequently ( I taught her how to cook and she's good!.) She also uses Annie's for quick. A fave for her. I never turned it down!!


----------



## MSquared

Oooo! Maybe Spam for breakfast! Hmmmm?


----------



## MrRon

> Starting to sound like the PT Boats are coming back….90ft Elco boats…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> The Navy MKV and MKVI are about as close to a modern PT boat as you will find. And maybe the CCM would count as well?
> 
> - jmartel


I believe the original PT boats had (3) straight 8, Packard engines.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not sure what the originals had but they ended up with a few more cylinders and a whole lotta horsepower. This is a pretty good video with mucho wood working as well.


----------



## bandit571

Just imagine 3 Dodge Viper engines in one of those "boats"....and the bill to fill the tanks….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't think a Viper engine putting out 1500hp would last nearly as long as a Packard V12 running quite a bit slower would. The fuel bill, yeah, this country used to have competent leadership that would worry about winning first and somewhere waaay down the list was cost.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Not sure what the originals had but they ended up with a few more cylinders and a whole lotta horsepower. This is a pretty good video with mucho wood working as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Cool video. I also liked the portable calculators (slide rules) shown throughout.


----------



## jmartel

> *JDiver *- Can I go for a boat ride!? Can I go for a boat ride?!
> 
> Been on the water most of my adult life until the last bunch of years, powerboats and sail. Second nature. Almost went for my captain s license. Was thinking of ferrying boats locally for dealers and down in through the Intracoastal at one time. But naah! Too damn busy!
> 
> That there is looking like a mighty fine vessel already! I can see by the bulkhead positions and framing jigs. Welded aluminum I d imagine? Shallow water drives. That Mama will cruise! Keep us posted.
> 
> *Bandit* - Rumor has it that designs for PT Boats were submitted and boats demoed from here in Freeport. By the makers of Prohibition Rumrunners. Which were prolific here. Hidden docks, etc.. They had twin big-ass Cadillac Engines and other very big power plants. The Navy contracts were awarded to Elco in Bayonne, N.J. and Higgins in New Orleans. I ve seen one. Massive! (For a small Navy boat. And effective.) Impressive on a small canal here.
> 
> *Yeti* - My daughter does the Mac from scratch frequently ( I taught her how to cook and she s good!.) She also uses Annie s for quick. A fave for her. I never turned it down!!
> 
> - MSquared


Unfortunately I don't get to go out on boat rides as much as I'd like, either. Last one was summertime I believe. This one is scheduled to hit the water right around labor day. I think the last of the 4 will launch just after new years?

The big inboards are comfy, but not nearly as exciting as the outboards. Those things just go and will turn on a dime (have thrown people overboard a few times).

Here's a picture I took from a while ago from the inside of a 38' outboard. 4x Mercury 350's on this one. Check out the horizon line.


----------



## MSquared

Wheeee!! I've been on boats that did that …...by accident!! )


----------



## KentInOttawa

Days like that in the helo or on the ship were great. Losing the horizon above me was one of my favourites.


----------



## 489tad

All this boat talk makes me want to have a beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Makes me want to have a beer and see some boobs. Those are pretty much perpetual impulses though ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Ditto


----------



## jmartel

> Makes me want to have a beer and see some boobs. Those are pretty much perpetual impulses though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I got you on one of those. But I don't drink much so can't help with that one.


----------



## duckmilk

> Oooo! Maybe Spam for breakfast! Hmmmm?
> 
> - MSquared


Had that this morning.



> Makes me want to have a beer and see some boobs. Those are pretty much perpetual impulses though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Having a beer now….no boobs visible though 

I loved anything about PT boats as a kid, watched many hours of McHale's Navy.


----------



## HokieKen

Just take your shirt off Duck


----------



## bandit571

Ouch….

Used to have a model of PT 109, back in the early 60s….about the same time as that movie came out.

As for PT 73?


----------



## rad457

Spent some time in Lake Havasu, Boats, Beer an a lot of Beautiful scenery


----------



## rhybeka

/pant/ /wheeze/ /flop/ ya'll talk a lot! I skipped some and read the first page and a few of the last pages.

@ToddJB Yeti sent me here for your shop pics. Was looking into building a metal building like yours. Would you recommend?

Otherwise <waves> howdy!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Kenny,
Don't beer and boobs go hand-in-hand, so to speak…..???
Well, at least they both START in the hand…..


> Makes me want to have a beer and see some boobs. Those are pretty much perpetual impulses though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Bearcontrare

Some of y'all know that the electric company that provides power to our new house has decided to rape it's customers every month. . ($310 for a one story, two bedroom, two bath house, no basement) I'm damned glad that I do a fair amount of woodworking by hand.
Already have hand operated drill press and treadle jigsaw, etc. Found this good sized grinder while rust hunin' yesterday morning. 
Original price was kinda high, but the more I tinkered with it, the lower the price was getting. The fact that it has a half-inch arbor, so it will take modern stones, wire and buffing wheels was also a plus. 
Finally an acceptable number was presented and this bad boy came home with me. A little lubrication and it proved it can "walk the dog" within a few cranks. Once it gets going, momentum carries it along pretty swiftly.
Every turn of the crank says "Screw You!" to the power company….. Hes hee hee…...


----------



## theoldfart

Barry, a pic of the drill press would be cool.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Here ya go TOF!

A genuine Goodell Pratt #11-A. Two speed, automatic advancing. Cast iron table with T slots. (Can use toilet bolts to mount a accessories)
I have the original base mounting plate, but it has a corner broken off of it. I prefer to have this free standing anyway. Got her jerry-rigged with some plumbing parts. Not real purdy, but it works.
I'm hoping to get some time to do a full resto on this baby and find a suitable sized cast iron DP base.
As you see her, she's 30 inches tall, and other than the base and auto advancement spring, all original.
Oh, yeah. I put a very strong magnet on top of the pipe. 1. It covers the hole. 2. Keeps bits handy when you using a couple different diameters.


----------



## theoldfart

Quite nice. My big drill is a post drill, hope someday to find a Yankee 1005.
My small one is a Millers Falls 20..


----------



## Bearcontrare

TOF,
The only thing about this drill press is the cam operated automatic advancement. One can disengage the advancement tooth when not needed, (used mostly for drilling metal) but the cam still makes the "click-bang" with each turn of the large gear. That can get a little annoying. To get rid of that, ine has to remove the spring, which becomes a PITA.
Fortunately, I also have a MF #20 with a homemade table which can be used when one wants to avoid the cam noise.


----------



## HokieKen

A small MF manual drill press is on my list of stuff I want but don't really need. So it's one of those things I'll get if I stumble on a great deal but will most likely never own.


----------



## rad457

Takes all the strength I have just to push down on my MF#100 Sure glad usually only need the 1/16" most the time!


----------



## ToddJB

> /pant/ /wheeze/ /flop/ ya ll talk a lot! I skipped some and read the first page and a few of the last pages.
> 
> @ToddJB Yeti sent me here for your shop pics. Was looking into building a metal building like yours. Would you recommend?
> 
> Otherwise howdy!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, so much to say on this topic. These buildings are great if you need a structure up fast and cheap. I have a 20×30 with 12' walls, with upgraded metal thickness (12ga) and a 10×10 door. It was somewhere around 7k (not including the concrete slab) and it took 3 guys about 12 hours to have it completed.

That's the good. The bad is, it's just a shell. I wanted it to feel like a shop, so I built out interior walls between the metal verticals with 2*3s, put 1" foam board insulation between studs and sheathed it with 1/2 OSB. I'm a scrounger and found all of these materials at dramatically discounted prices, but had I paid retail, this would be an extremely expensive building.

This route made sense for me as I needed somewhere to put my stuff asap as it was either on a trailer under a tarp or in a storage unit from my cross country move. I needed coverage fast. Then I took the time to do the rest of build myself.

If I did it again, I would do a couple things differently. 1 - the company standardly puts their verticals at 5' OC. This made it a pain when I build my interior walls. 4' OC would have been a dream. So sheets goods would work better. 2 - my building is under trees, the roof is just metal with purlins spread pretty far apart. A big branch can and has just punched right through the metal. Having sheathing under the metal would have been much better.

Speaking of building construction, project "dry in the Pittsburgh mini golf snack shop addition was a success.

Tuesday it poured. And we spent the day framing inteior walls and fighting tarps.










Weds we got most of it decked.










Thursday was ice/sheild, drip edge, underlayment

Friday and Saturday morning we shingles.



















By 4:30pm I was back on the road home. Rolled in last night around 11:30.

Success.


----------



## theoldfart

Barry, I think I have an extra table clamp for the twenty. It's been repaired. Let me know if your interested, I can maile it on Wednesday. Yours for the asking.

A pic


----------



## Bearcontrare

TOF,

Thank you very much for thinking of me and your kind offer. I greatly appreciate it! Means a lot!
I mispoke about about the MF 20, as I do have the table clamp. It is the table itself that I've made out of a plumbing flange with a short piece of pipe and a piece of 1 X 6 screwed onto the flange.
Homey-did to be sure, but in keeping with what might have been done in the early 20th century.
Thank you again for your kindness!!!


----------



## MSquared

That TOF is a grumpy SOB!! )


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for getting back to me.
As for Marty, we'll you know, those people, tool nuts!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice offer Kev  If you also had the column, table, feed gears and hardware I'd take you up on it ;-p I do have a nice MF breast drill that is woefully under-used.


----------



## bandit571

That reminds me….I need to rehab this one









Goodell Pratt No. 477…..was later made by Millers Falls, after they took over G-P. back in the 1930s….

Will need to find a copy of the label G-P used..









Barely any of the Original paper label left….yes, that is the 1/2" chuck, no, there isn't a level in the body.

Maybe after 2 boxes get done, eh?









We'll see..


----------



## Bearcontrare

TOF,
That looks a lot like a Fulton i have. Looks like they were also making these for Sears, Roebuck & Co back then…..


----------



## rhybeka

> /pant/ /wheeze/ /flop/ ya ll talk a lot! I skipped some and read the first page and a few of the last pages.
> 
> @ToddJB Yeti sent me here for your shop pics. Was looking into building a metal building like yours. Would you recommend?
> 
> Otherwise howdy!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Beka, so much to say on this topic. These buildings are great if you need a structure up fast and cheap. I have a 20×30 with 12 walls, with upgraded metal thickness (12ga) and a 10×10 door. It was somewhere around 7k (not including the concrete slab) and it took 3 guys about 12 hours to have it completed.
> 
> That s the good. The bad is, it s just a shell. I wanted it to feel like a shop, so I built out interior walls between the metal verticals with 2*3s, put 1" foam board insulation between studs and sheathed it with 1/2 OSB. I m a scrounger and found all of these materials at dramatically discounted prices, but had I paid retail, this would be an extremely expensive building.
> 
> This route made sense for me as I needed somewhere to put my stuff asap as it was either on a trailer under a tarp or in a storage unit from my cross country move. I needed coverage fast. Then I took the time to do the rest of build myself.
> 
> If I did it again, I would do a couple things differently. 1 - the company standardly puts their verticals at 5 OC. This made it a pain when I build my interior walls. 4 OC would have been a dream. So sheets goods would work better. 2 - my building is under trees, the roof is just metal with purlins spread pretty far apart. A big branch can and has just punched right through the metal. Having sheathing under the metal would have been much better.


Hm. Good food for thought! I do need a building up fast, but I also want to insulate for the long haul as this should be my final shop build/homestead/etc. before a nursing home at least.



> Speaking of building construction, project "dry in the Pittsburgh mini golf snack shop addition was a success.
> 
> Tuesday it poured. And we spent the day framing inteior walls and fighting tarps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weds we got most of it decked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday was ice/sheild, drip edge, underlayment
> 
> Friday and Saturday morning we shingles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 4:30pm I was back on the road home. Rolled in last night around 11:30.
> 
> Success.
> 
> - ToddJB


yaaaay! I'm in Central Ohio - my mom's from Pittsburgh PA  We're only about five hours from there!


----------



## ToddJB

I was born and raised outside of Zanesville, Ohio. But spent 13 years of adulthood in Colorado, and the last three in North Carolina.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Minor panic attack today, 2 year old phone seems to be burning battery faster (too much crap and programmed obsolescence kicking in) so I went to charge it and it wouldn't take. WTF, blew the receptacle out and restarted the phone, still nada. Tried a few different USB-C cables and wall warts, still couldn't get anything so I got aggressive with it and an old electric toothbrush head thinking it would surely knock anything loose allowing full insertion and that too didn't work. Finally shut it down and started picking out gobs of sawdust and pocket lint from way down in the receptacle and it's now working again. I was outside today edging boards from the mill with a hand circular saw so that may have been the final dust needed to completely jam up the works but it's not the worse this phone's been through.

Is there a safe/recommended way to clean out a USB-C receptacle? The plug will now go in about another 0.5mm than before and it's charging but it still doesn't feel very well secured into the phone like any plug did when it was new.


----------



## Lazyman

Same thing happened to my iphone a couple of weeks ago. I just cleaned the lint out of the port with a toothpick and finish up with a blast of air.


----------



## HokieKen

I've gone to wireless charging most of the time for that reason Yeti. Expecting contacts to last years when being plugged/unplugged a minuimum of once a day is optimistic. When I do clean the port, it's a toothpick and compressed air.


----------



## Mosquito

My phone lives in a belt holster. I've never had to clean out the USB port on any phone I've had yet 

And I too primarily do wireless charging with mine for overnight charging


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## ToddJB

My last phone did that and I moved to wireless charging too. I bet LPS-1 spray would work. It's made for electronics


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm pretty sure my phone doesn't accept wireless charging but it's high on my list for my next one. That and water resistant, drop resistant and dust resistant.


----------



## MSquared

Settle back. Grab a beverage …...Well, here's what I've been told in my 40+ years in the broadcast video business….. ( A 'grunt' before that) .....The Rocket scientist-plaid shirt-pocket protector-video wizard-geek-nerd-Masters of all things-voltage-wattage-ohms law-resistance-transistor-transmission-microprocessor- chip- widgets-Marconi-Theory of Relativity- quantum physics-algorithmic , etc., etc.,etc., Egg-Head Engineer types. Don't blow air into connection points. It will likely just blow debris onto the micro-component boards which may contain metal fragments that will exacerbate the problem. Similar with dust particles, but less destructive.
I was told to, all power off, flush out with alcohol to dislodge said offending particles. And quickly drain. Repeat. I have done that many times with success. Greater, specialized methods for other types of connections. 
On the other hand…. The rogue, 'cowboy' Engineers I worked with out in the field frequently often said, 'F-it!' Douse it with the alcohol, blow the crap out of it, repeat a few times! We have to get this up and running, I'll tear it down in later the shop!' . Usually worked….. 'Guerilla Video', Er,Er,Er!! 
There are many stories. Like the 90K Camera that took a plunge into (thankfully!) shallow salt water and was revived. In that that case…. all power removed, all circuit boards pulled, rinsed in fresh water, dried, bathed in alcohol. let the air do it's thing, another boat went to get 30 pounds of rice (Yes, rice folks!) and big, clean container. Sat awhile, reassembled , Bingo !! A Stupendous WHEW!! Still reported to the insurance we paid out the nose for. It's life expectancy? Not a god prognoses. Those survivors were named 'Hail Mary's, brought out on jobs, and kept around just in case. One would only hope…. The usual strategy was, 'need five, pack six'. 'Mary' was always around too. 
However, iPhones and the like are crammed with all manner of micro-electronics. Try a 'bit' of alcohol, drain. but don't blow into it. Better to bite the bullet and take it to 'Dave's Cell Phone Repair' and let them clean it out. Now, you have them to theoretically blame!  Even the 'Electro Boys' do it! I use an Otter Box rubberized case on mine for just that reason. If I'm in a dusty environment, I can seal the ports. Works.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well between sawdust, sanding dust, pocket lint, dirt, sand, finer dirt, smoke, rock dust, metal grinding dust and an occasional light splash, I'm surprised I was able to revive it. I forgot to power it off before poking around with a thin chrome plated pin and between excavations blasted the crap out of it with 90psi. I'm acually a little surprised I didn't pressurize the case just enough to make the whole thing go pop. It sounds like I'm already on borrowed time, guess I need to start shopping. At least I have all the pictures transferred onto the internal card I can pull out after I completely destroy it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

#IAMAKLUTZ, so a bullet proof case goes on my phone before I am allowed to use it.
That is why I typically use an Ottobox Defender case on my cell phones. They cover the charging and audio ports to keep junk out. Using a generic clone of the Defender for my S20 right now, as replacement belt clip holsters are cheaper. Once a Klutz, always a Klutz….


----------



## MSquared

*Yeti *- Yessireebob! Like I said, the 'rogue' guys taught me to just dive in and it will probably be fine. For the time being. ; Look into the Otter Box case if you haven't already. I sometimes drop mine, or it gets knocked off a surface and it survives unscathed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I just cleaned the lint out of the port with a toothpick…
> 
> - Lazyman


Ditto.


----------



## jmartel

I'm a heathen and use a paper clip. Contacts be damned


----------



## MSquared

*Smitty *- Yeah, clearing/scooping the reachable stuff out with wood or plastic (non-conductive) works, but 'stuff' goes back inside and builds up over time. That could well take a while for most. I change-out my phone when my renew deals comes up….. I'm due!


----------



## rad457

My Motto G Power usually lasts 4 - 5 days between charging, Costco special so not a big deal to replace it every few years? LOL! usually takes a year to figure out how to use all the new stuff.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> My Motto G Power usually lasts 4 - 5 days between charging, Costco special so not a big deal to replace it every few years? LOL! usually takes a year to figure out how to use all the new stuff.
> 
> - Andre


I miss my Moto G6. I "upgraded" to a Galaxy and the list of software-related issues seems to grow daily. "What do you mean you want the photo in your gallery landscape mode when you take a picture in landscape mode"? No gestures to activate the flashlight. etc. etc. etc.

On the plus side, it fell out of my shirt pocket to become fully submerged in a puddle a few weeks back. Not a single symptom was observed. I did the bag of rice trick afterwards just to be sure, though.


----------



## Lazyman

Iphones 7 and later all have some degree of water resistance so as long as you don't over do it, a blast of air should not be too risky. I actually used a CO2 cartridge air duster because it has a smaller nozzle and is less toxic than the canned air.


----------



## Mosquito

I know I'm going to be in the minority, but my favorite phone to date was my Microsoft (post Nokia buyout) Lumia 950 (Windows Phone 10). Loved that phone, used it until they stopped pushing out security patches, about 2 years after they end of life'd it. Would go back to a Windows phone if they came back with decent hardware again too.

On a Galaxy S10 now, and it does fine. I use a Microsoft Surface Duo as a tablet, and that thing is sweet. I wish they hadn't "indefinitely postponed" the Neo (larger version of the duo). I'm not sure I'd want to use the Duo as my phone, it's a little too big, the camera setup isn't great (Duo 2 is much better). But as a small productivity tablet the Duo is awesome. I've used it a ton the various times our son has been home from daycare for various reasons. MS Teams on one screen, email on the other, and I can at least be "available" still. Also makes for a great smaller e-reader with the right app (not all PDF/ebook readers span 2 screens without stretching a single page across both)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My Motto G Power usually lasts 4 - 5 days between charging, Costco special so not a big deal to replace it every few years? LOL! usually takes a year to figure out how to use all the new stuff.
> 
> - Andre


This is another of my problems, my wife and I have to have the same phone so she can show me how to use mine. I was hoping for three years service life but that may be optimistic, hers is the same age but performs and looks new. A Costco special sounds like a good option, I don't need to be upsold several thousand percent at the Verizon store for similar capability available elsewhere.

Mom has always gotten an Otterbox for whatever iPhone she has but when they're regularly dropped in the ocean or lake, protection doesn't matter so much.


----------



## darinS

My son got me this slick little kit. You slide the appropriate sized part into the charging port of the phone. The cable has a magnetic part that clicks onto the part you just put in. This way you aren't always plugging and unplugging the charging port. Seems to at least extend life of my phones since not being able to charge it up was my biggest issue after awhile. Similar to below, but not the same one


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's slick, I like the idea of moving the mechanical interface from inside the phone to ancillary, replaceable hardware. Looks like I can get a wireless charging dongle that may or may not fit inside the current phone case for ~$15 + another $12 for a charging pad but reviews are all over the place.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm….. Interesting.


----------



## 489tad

Wow all this talk about phones makes me want to have a beer.


----------



## bandit571

My phone doesn't go to my shop…I go to the shop to get away from such things, not have them following me around.


----------



## KentInOttawa

My phone is my camera, day planner, alarm clock and the remote for my door locks, thermostats, etc, so it's almost always with me. I don't to social media on it because my eyes aren't up to it and I'm not going to lug around a screen that big.










I really need to get back to work…


----------



## theoldfart

Me too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice messes, you two!


----------



## theoldfart

This project is a redo on something I did two or three years ago. The interior wall needed new T&G and since the original plan was to paint the interior there wasn't a need to match the original stock which was oak. I used DF to make the new part and after painting it blended quite nicely. Then my work buddy decided to sand a little of the old wall and stain and shellac it. Damn thing came out gorgeous! So, tore out the DF and putting in oak.


----------



## bandit571

Messes?









Messes?









Nah….


----------



## terryR

For nearly 10 years I've been sitting at the far right side of this bench whilst sitting to work; constantly banging my knees against the damned oversized front apron.

But for the past week, I've switched to sitting in front of the leg vise, and find it much more appealing for some reason? Confidence-inspiring. Emotionally uplifting. Strangely comfortable.










I also think of Fridge; although I don't understand why.


----------



## duckmilk

> I also think of Fridge; although I don't understand why.
> 
> - terryR


Um, it wouldn't be that almost pornographic bondo pose would it???


----------



## Bearcontrare

Messes? Where there is no mess being created there is no work being done.


----------



## MSquared

Whenever things get messy or are sure to, I always say ' 'Ya gotta break some eggs to make an omelet!". They get it. )

Duck - Porn? Bondo? That is ….... well….. Don't have the words!


----------



## theoldfart

Marty, you had to be there!

Also the Blue Haired girl. ;-)


----------



## MSquared

I'll pass! My brain already hurts…...


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Mom and dad dropped a bomb on me yesterday, they ve put deposit on a retirement community house with a waiting list that could mean moving in 3 months or 3 years. Trying to talk my wife into buying their place is proving an exercise in futility as she has no desire to move to the middle of nowhere in the woods or pay what they have in the place. They ll be divesting lots of stuff which my brother and I will have to divy up. I know I m getting the ATV and the boat, both of which will present storage headaches but be assets at the same time. Interior stuff will be less painless as they ll be getting rid of only what they have to and there s room in my house and bro s house for what that will amount. Fingers crossed that it s closer to 3 years as I ve still got a bunch of trees to harvest before it hits the market!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Well, it's looking more like three months, could be less but won't be a year. Stuff is getting real and their ready to divest stuff I don't have room for yet. The tree harvesting is going to be a huge project, might have to skip the monster tulip poplars and concentrate on cherry & walnut. I'll have to have everything down and 98% cleaned up before it's listed and that could be too soon for my comfort.


----------



## DanKrager

Would someone confirm or correct my measurements please?

I have machined a 9/16" cutter head for Stanley 77 dowel cutter and it is finished except for tapping the hole that holds what I thought was a 12-24 machine bolt. I pulled the 12-24 tap and #17 drill and tapped a test hole. It is roughly 0.026" too small. This tap is wobbly loose in the original hole. The machine bolt measures 0.242" in diameter making it larger than the 0.216" #12 diameter and smaller than a 1/4". The common charts I can find show nothing in between. Of the 24 TPI i am certain. I found in my stash two brass bolts that exactly match the original thread size. They thread all the way into the original hole with the same tolerance as the original bolts. So I have the bolt, just need the hole to match. But how? Metric is not even close.

This is an original 5/8 cutter head that I'm duplicating. 









Thanks in advance for any help.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, that's some stress. Let me know if a work day would be helpful. Happy to come down and lend a hand.


----------



## DanKrager

Perhaps I've found the answer. It is possible to find 1/4-24 taps and that is worth a try.  Ordered one from McMaster Carr. Sorry to have bothered y'all.

I'll post a picture of the finished piece when done.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Dan, I recently did purchase a 1/4-24 tap to make some parts for a fellow's vintage Stanley planes. So they did use a 1/4-24 and .242 major diameter is in spec for that thread. So I'd say you're on the right track.

Good luck Yeti! That sounds like quite the undertaking. Get the good stuff first!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, that s some stress. Let me know if a work day would be helpful. Happy to come down and lend a hand.
> 
> - ToddJB


I appreciate it and I might take you up on that, it would certainly be worth your while. If bad comes to really worse, there's a firefighter that has a diesel truck, deck over trailer, skid steer & LT-15 wide (36") that will probably want 60% of the wood but that's still better than me getting 20% of what's there on my own. Finding a log arch I could rent for use with the ATV would be a huge help in getting a few logs from where a skid steer wouldn't be the best option.

My "portable" (according to Wood-mizer) sawmill is really anything but and if I want it to be portable I have to build a pretty comprehensive subframe that will add ~400lbs to the already 1100lbs and that's just to be able to drag it around with a tractor without knocking it out of alignment. An offroad axle would be another 150lbs or an onroad axle + suspension & jacks would be another 250lbs. Getting it to mom & dad's then setting it up would be an endeavor in and of itself, which I was preparing to this fall but it's likely not going to be their's anymore when I could make that happen.

Mom & dad have an appointment in less than 2 weeks that will help tighten up the time line on what's happening when. The big plus is they can move than sell the house at their leisure, but it does become a maintenance liability if it doesn't sell right away or they choose not to list it very quickly which I suspect they will but still lots of variables up in the air dictating how things will move forward. A small part of me really wants them to get to the new place, not really like it and find a bunch of other eternal fees that hadn't yet been disclosed.


----------



## ToddJB

Just let me know. Happy to help. I still have my deckover that can have about 8-9k on it.

Monthly rental on a skid steer is a couple thousand from HD.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'll keep you in the loop. Still have to feel out mom & dad a bit more, some logs are ready to roll, others require between some and a lot of effort to retrieve. It could show much worse when it hits the market if it looks like the place was just haphazardly logged but if done neatly no one would ever know. I may be down before the end of the month but I'll definitely be there on 4/2 with my bro to start hauling stuff away 90% of what's in the garage and forming a better plan for literally everything else.


----------



## Lazyman

Mules might be cheaper to rent. Go old school.


----------



## HokieKen

The ass already volunteered Nathan.


----------



## Hammerthumb

No I didn't!^


----------



## KentInOttawa

Every time I see a multi-tool, I go: "Oooooh! Shiny! Want one"! Every damned time.










Then I remember my experiences with them and I say: "Nope. Not again"!

Does anyone here actually use one in the shop? I personally find it preferable and worth the effort to use the proper tool for a proper job.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't use one in the shop but several other places I do. My primary is a Leatherman Wave and I've gotten to the point where I can quickly open the pliers completely while maintaining a secure grip. The secure grip is especially important when working somewhere that dropping them would be bad, like over 30' deep salt water or over a running cooling tower fan.


----------



## MSquared

I always had a multi-tool on my work belt. I preferred a Gerber because of the rounded-over handle. Much easier to grip and bear down on a work piece. Had all the same (+) acc.'s as a Leatherman, a couple $ more, but worth it. Have used it in the shop as well. An easy 'grab' for lots of tweaks here and there. Oh man! The 'stuff' I had on that belt, and in a serious fanny-pack I used used as the belt! Tools and 'smalls'. All essentials in my line of work! Go-to's….


----------



## jmartel

I found one on a dive once. But they were too rusted to use. I keep another set in my vehicle in case I need it


----------



## Mosquito

I used to carry a Gerber all the time too, but not anymore. I keep one in my car, one on each boat, one in the back of the snowmobiles, and one in the "junk drawer" in the kitchen though


----------



## MSquared

*Mos* -Yeah, man! Always carried one. Had one in my truck and in my boat, back in the day. Always 'coated' with WD, not oily. Have the boat one in the shop.


----------



## Mosquito

I also keep one in my suitcase as well… I still wear one on my belt from time to time if I have cause to. My pocket knife, on the other hand, is always there in one form or another


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Long past the shiny multi-tool syndrome. Keep a multi-tool in Truck, and have HD version with small limb saw/belt cutter with hunting knives and camping gear. Gave the rest away to others. Several employers let me order Leatherman or Victorinox multi-tools with company logo as marketing spiffs for high end customer gifts; so was never lacking a multi-tool in my house?  
Used to travel extensively world wide for work, wearing suit/tie, so large multi-tool clashed with the clothes. Enjoyed carrying a Leatherman Squirt the most, due a real set of pliers inside. The knife blade and scissors are short enough, was even able to travel with it in my carry on back pack in most countries outside USA.

Cheers!


----------



## Mosquito

I had a lot of Menards rebate credit checks and gift cards, so I decided to finally pull the trigger on an Oneida dust cobra (17 gallon drum). Only had it up and running for the balance of the week so far, but I'm quite happy with it to this point. Smaller foot print than my old setup, way better airflow, HEPA rated, and no louder to boot.

Not cheap, and you do start getting in to the realm of cheaper dust collectors, so I know it wouldn't be for everyone, but this also isn't a dust collector. This had better static pressure than similarly priced dust collectors, and I didn't want another dust collector, I wanted a shop vac replacement specifically for the static pressure.


----------



## Lazyman

This is the only multitool that I own. It lives in my whittling bug-out bag and comes in handy with collecting and prepping wood for whittling when I am away from home.


----------



## Lazyman

I really need to get myself a good dust and shop vac system. My shop vac just doesn't cut it except for vacuuming up the floor. I have looked at the pricey Oneida Supercell but at that price, I always wind up looking at the Harvey Gyro Air which is only slightly more, though I would have to do some serious shop reorg to handle the larger footprint. With it being low, I could probably replace my bench tool bench (grinder, belt sander and Sorby Proedge) with one where this could slide underneath. The Dust Cobra is definitely more to my liking price wise.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, and the super cell would probably be something I would have been considering if I were looking to replace both my dust collector and my shop vac with one thing. But agreed, at that price it's pretty specialized in its niche


----------



## DanKrager

The dowel cutter is finished. McMaster Carr got a 12-24 tap to southern IN in less than 24 hours! So I finished the tap, polished on it a bit and it is now on the test bench. As usual the cutter has to be scalpel sharp to almost work in soft wood. If I can find a hardwood stick after lunch will give that a whirl. It's still cutting a few thousandths undersize, but will see if it can be adjusted a bit more. Fun has been had in the making!




























DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

DanK, that's outstanding! Well done, and congrats on the build!


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Dan! Now put a motor on that thing ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

That is awesome Dan


----------



## Lazyman

Very cool, Dan. I imagine that you could make tens of dollars selling those. Did you also make the blade?

BTW, most of my cutters cut just a little undersized.


----------



## terryR

Nice, Dan!


----------



## DanKrager

Hokie, funny you should mention the motor thing. I actually laid out a piece of tubing to cut threads for holding the cutter head in my Supershop. With a three jaw spinning the cutter, and a four jaw chuck on the hollow custom tail stock, I'm actually gonna replicate the action of the 77 under power. Feed a square stick into the right side of the tail stock through 4 jaws adjusted for slip fit and pull a round dowel out of the left side of the head stock. I've studied for a long time on the commercial dowel cutters and finally realized I have one sitting in front of me.

I bought two cutters several years ago when they were "on sale" or very cheap compared to now. Beware that the new ones are not nearly the same as the old ones in toughness. The blade folded like cheap tinfoil when I put a stick of osage orange to it. I even rounded the corners first. I think the profile is off just enough that the cutting action is not of the slicing type. A few more sharpenings will cure that. After taking out the folded edges it cut much better because I deliberately changed the angle towards a slicing. Then it cut a nearly perfect 48" dowel in cherry. Some time ago Don asked if they were straight, and the answer is not straight enough for an arrow, but close.

DanK


----------



## Lazyman

I bought a couple of replacement blades from vintagetools.net last year that seem to be holding up okay, though the slot is not quite in the right place so it just barely sits in the right place in the holder. I cannot remember off the top of my head if the slot was too far forward or back.

Note: I just tried to pull up the link I had saved and the website doesn't seem to be responding so maybe they've shut down?


----------



## bandit571

I get an email from them all the time….Eric and Joyce are still in business. They did move nhplaneparts off of Ebay, though….you MIGHT check that out.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I get an email from them all the time….Eric and Joyce are still in business. They did move nhplaneparts off of Ebay, though….you MIGHT check that out.
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks for that info, Bandit. Here's the links to their web site and Facebook page for everyone.


----------



## bandit571

While cleaning out from where the Drill Press USED to be…found a few interesting items..like a floor tile I used to glue sandpaper to….









Because it was flat…12" x 12'....was too much of a hassle…next..









This 5" c clamp….needed cleaned off, the bolt WAS bent…fixed that. Never heard of this brand…









GRAND * Tank Clamp? Hmmm? Bolt is straight, now…threads are cleaned and oiled up..next?









Had to clean this off, to see what it was….ah, a jig to locate handles on a drawer's front..









Either a 2-post, or just a knob…just find the center of the drawer's height..clamp and drill as needed…for when I was building a "Chester Drawers" all the handles would line up…

So…back to work, have a box to build..









Had to double check the depth stop..









As it was cutting a tad too shallow…


----------



## terryR

Cannot drill through the bronze (220 bronze I think) sides of this little plane. I even bought a solid carbide bit, but no luck.

BUT, I bored a successful hole using a found pack of drill bits with no label except 'Made in USA'. Don't know what they are made of. Any guesses what to use for a soft Bronze?


----------



## DLK

Terry see this link.


----------



## HokieKen

Carbide tipped drill bits (like masonry bits) and coolant TR. The issue with boring some bronze alloys isn't really the hardness (whack it with a hammer, it'll ding) but the heat. And while it's primarily brass which is a dream to machine, some of the alloying elements can be pretty abrasive which is why carbide is commonly used.

Another issue with drilling any brass is the one that the video Don posted addresses with the material grabbing the cutting edge and trying to "pull" up the flutes. Carbide tipped drills will eliminate that problem by having zero rake and by having a cutting edge that's slightly larger than the flute diameter. Reducing the rake on a HSS bit like shown in the clickspring video will help with grabbing too.

However, with your setup there having the work firmly clamped and using a drill press, "grabbing" is less of an issue. In this case I'd say coolant is your best shot. And slow the spindle down if you can. And coolant can be as simple as water, just keep a steady flow on it. Cutting oil is not coolant. It will help some but water or coolant would be preferrable.

If you drill the same size all the time, let me know and I'll dig through my miscellaneous tools and see if I have any bits that might be useful. I never machine bronze these days.


----------



## HokieKen

> Terry see this link.
> 
> - Combo Prof


BTW Don, Chris (Clickspring) is one of my top 5 favorite YouTube creators. The guy is a hobby-machinist savant IMO. And his projects are fascinating to me. I don't necessarily share his fascination with clocks and similar mechanisms but I love watching his methods and some of the tools and jigs he makes. Highly recommended


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys! Knowledge is power! Hopefully I can save this little plane

Drilling through 1/2" thick Bronze was time consuming, but it worked. I was just surprised I couldn't penetrate the 1/8" bronze; must be different flavors?


----------



## terryR

carry on…


----------



## Bearcontrare

The move in November interrupted this project.
Needing a break from everything else today, I went out into the garage and made these "old school homey did" (or "*********************************** Engineering" latches to hold the bevel gauge in place. I need to find the square that goes in the rack to the left, and make some wooden turn buttons for the small square at the bottom.
In any event, I got some nice quiet shop time which is always therapeutic for me. Hope y'all like this lid organization project so far.

Bought this nice old wooden chest right after lockdown ended. Have been wanting to make use of the wasted space inside the lid, but do so with "appropriate" technology, in keeping with it"s age. I did not want to just put a couple of short saws in there. I wanted to make it handy for small tools used often.
Have found some photos of antique tool chests having lids equipped with tool holders such as I had in mind. Some pretty interesting ideas were shown.


----------



## Bearcontrare

In this type of project, one must consider not only how to hang tools when the lid is open, but how to keep them in place when the lid is closed, moving the tools 90 degrees. 
Fun stuff though!.....


----------



## HokieKen

Who knows about grape vines? We just bought a lot adjoining our property and I'm working on clearing it. There's an old trellis. Is this grape vine that's spread to that Walnut or some kind of Ivy that spread from the tree to the trellis?


----------



## bandit571

"Grape Vine Ivy"?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Kenny* Hard to tell. If those are grapes, they were not properly maintained or trellised.
Got any grape leaves on ground? Could also be a berry vine/bush species.

Growing grapes is a lot of work. Been awhile since I had some.
Grape vines are supposed to be trimmed back every cold season. Will not hurt the plant by giving it a major hair cut, away from Walnut tree. Find the root stem, before trimming is my only advice for what not to cut off.

Pruning is required to make the trunk stronger, forces roots deeper, and help it survive pests/bacteria/molds better. Vineyards will trim back every year and only leave 3-5 feet of 'trunk' stem above root, maybe 1-4 feet on growth on side each middle trellis wire(s), as the plant grows big, every year. Proper grape trellis is supposed to have 3-6 wires: upper wire(s) to hold new growth shade vegetation, middle trellis wire(s) to hold fruiting stem,/vegetation, and lowest wire(s) used with ties to support top of bunch stems. Width vertically for top two tiers, and vertical + horizontal distance for lowest wires (moved outward to make picking fruit easier); is dependent on species.

Remember there is a constant 2-5 year growth cycle to bear fruit, depending on species. Most nursery species for home growers need 2-3 year growth before fruit generation. The newest growth is only for sap production to feed plant. The 2nd year vegetation is where fruiting growth propagates from eventually. The 3rd year growth is actual flowering/fruiting portion of plant. Once a trunk stem is 3 years old, it will generate flower/fruit vegetation randomly along length. The goal of pruning new growth is to teach the plant where you want the fruit bundles to grow. For wine grapes, it can take ~5 years before first fruit. Even once a plant starts generating fruit, the results can be pathetic. It takes a grape plant couple years of bearing fruit, to produce decent size berries, with bunches that look what you find in grocery store.

Just like in farming, don't want any plants/weeds growing within a few feet of roots, so the plant is not competing for nutrients. Slow fruiting nature of grape plant, makes it easy for other plants to steal nutrients. Need to clear the ground under the plant, and use mulch/gravel to keep weeds away. Grapes grow like crazy in early season, so they need proper fertilization too.

Regarding the (walnut) tree at the side:

- Walnut species excrete compounds poisonous to other plants. Surprised to see grape vine growing around roots?

- Majority of grapes varieties prefer full sun. But some white/green table varieties can't handle hotest summer sun found in southern half of US, without afternoon shade. If I had to guess based on your location, the trellis under the tree; would guess you have a white table grape species (if a grape)? Grape plants all look alike in off season. Will not know what species you have until get leaves, verify stem distances, and see flowers.

As I started, there is a lot of work to growing grapes properly. Not an expert, my attempts with grapes at home were a bust; as I never stayed in one place long enough to get decent fruit from the effort. Worked as farm laborer as kid, working at tree farm/greenhouse. They had 3 acres of table grape vines, where late spring trim was rooted, and sold at the retail greenhouse. Was a cool job for kid, my summertime work snack was fresh grapes and raspberries off the plants. Thanks for trip down memory lane. 

Best Luck future grape farmer…..


----------



## bandit571

Drawer sides were too thick @ 7/8"...so..
Kerfing saw..









Followed by a rip saw..









Then the waste just flops out of the way..









Then a plane for clean up…









Busy afternoon…


----------



## Lazyman

Grape vines around here usually have more flakey looking bark that can be peeled off and the lower parts tends to be thicker near the ground than that too. Could be wisteria? It's bark is usually smoother than grape and I think that it stays skinnier too. Those leaves in the second picture sort of look like wisteria?. Trumpet vine is another possibility but usually has tendrils that grip the bark of trees it climbs.


----------



## terryR

Looks like muscadine that overgrew its intended spot. I have cleared much of it in my life. Don't like the produce anyway.

I even tried to harvest some of the wood, but it wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Grape vines usually wrap around adjacent trees. If there are any saplings nearby, they wrap around several times, making them just right for carving snake canes.
They are a REAL PITA when trying to clear property, hanging up into EVERYTHING.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks all. I'm pretty sure it's grapevine and it's been 20 years or so since anyone tended them so it's very grown over. For steel pipe, the trellis is pretty robust. I think I'm gonna hire a fella to come in with his bobcat and dig it out. I'm gonna clear the vines best I can today. I mostly just wanted to make sure they weren't something that was going to cause an allergic reaction but I was intimate with it for hours yesterday and I'm fine today so I think I'm good


----------



## 489tad

The county cleaned up the tornado damage from last year. Yeti what you up to? I will find out if any will be made into lumber.


----------



## HokieKen

That grapevine turned out to be a real PITA! On one hand it was easier to deal with than poison ivy or VA creeper because it wasn't stuck to the tree trunks so zealously and it tended to be less twisty. But it was also a lot stronger than other vines I've wrestled with and for the most part required chainsaw work.

In all, I put in about 20 hours and my son put in about 10 with me and with a chainsaw, sawzall, brush hog and pickup with chains we cleared the lot of all of the brush and small trees and pulled down two metal sheds and cut them down into haulable loads.

Then yesterday afternoon, my age slapped me in the face and said "you're closer to 50 than 40 and a long GD way from 20 A-hole!" So I called a guy with a tractor, a dump trailer and a front end digger and loader and asked how much to dig up the 20 or so small stumps, dig up the grapevine trellis and load it all up and haul it away. It was less than I figured so he's getting started today while I'm at work. 15 years ago? No chance of me coughing up cash rather than renting a bobcat and a trailer and doing it myself. But, as I get older, I value money less and time more. I guess my parents really did know what they were talking about all those years ;-)

But now comes the fun part. Putting the land to use. Part of our agreement when we bought the land was a storage building for me to get all of the house and lawn care stuff out of my shop finally and in return, I build a treehouse with optional zipline for the grandkids. I'll deal with building later depending on the cost of materials vs a pre-made job.

But looking for ideas for a cool treehouse that won't break the bank or take me a year to build. There's a pretty big Walnut tree that's in a good spot for it and that's fairly big and seems healthy. I don't intend to make the tree a critical part of the structure for safety reasons but I do plan for the house to lean on it or be built around it. So I figure I'll sink some 6×6 posts and cement them into the ground and build on those incorporating the tree somehow.

My wife has suggested, 2 "stories" of which one is enclosed and fairly large so there can be furniture and they can actually sleep in it. She also wants at least a slide and would like a zipline if it can be done safely.

I am a bit out of my element on this one. This is one of those projects where I would like to have some plans to work from but maybe I just need to get a rough sketch done for how I envision it and start building something? Any of you fellas ever built such an animal? Suggestions for designs, plans or just pictures would be much appreciated as would any advice based on experience!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The county cleaned up the tornado damage from last year. Yeti what you up to? I will find out if any will be made into lumber.
> 
> - 489tad


Oof, that's a nice pile of wood, I could probably make it to Il for under $10,000 in fuel. Mom & dad tightened up their time line. They'll be submitting a deposit soon and as soon as the current home owners (renters, but well marketed) move out in ~2 weeks, it will then be 60 days for renovations before mom & dad list their house. So I have basically 70 days from now which should be plenty but given I can only make it down every 2 weeks, I'll need to be efficient. I really need someone I can rent a log arch from to get everything in place where I need it.


----------



## duckmilk

We had a treehouse as a kid but I've never built one. Actually, ours had no roof, it was just a platform with 3' solid walls. No ladder either, you had to climb up a rope or shinny up a limb to get in.
My only suggestion for you is to call Pete Nelson or someone like him and get some suggestions. Or, help Yeti move those logs and get him to help you in return ;-)


----------



## MSquared

*Hokie* - A friend of mine said a long time ago; 'Do what you do to make a living and pay someone else to do what they do to make a living.' No truer words! Our business was nuts and even finding the time to do it right was an monumental task…....


----------



## DLK

I spent the last few days re-wiring a couple of circuits in our basement of the bungalow we bought just be for the pandemic. There was a circuit, that had on it an upstairs outlet, the stairwell light, outside door light, the doorbell,the basement ceiling lights (4), basement floor outlet for the dehumidifier, and the clothes washer all ungrounded. Ran a new power line and split the circuit into two. I also ran a line to the kitchen so that the refrigerator is on its own circuit and another line to add more outlets in the basement. However my breaker box was full so I had to insert tandem breakers, which because they are square D hom qo 15/15 amp breakers cost $80 each. I bought 3. (Took forever to find them.) To add more lines I will need tandem 20/20 amp breakers (or 20/15). Might be cheaper to put in a bigger panel. I tried to schedule an electrician, but I just gave up and did it myself. Now I can put back in the ceiling which we tore out at the start of the pandemic.


----------



## Mosquito

completely re-wiring our house would be on the dream list… our circuits are equally as wonky. We've got like 30 breakers in our panel, but it seems like 1/4 of the lights and outlets in the house are on one of them…


----------



## duckmilk

A new panel would be the best fix.


----------



## HokieKen

> completely re-wiring our house would be on the dream list… our circuits are equally as wonky. We ve got like 30 breakers in our panel, but it seems like 1/4 of the lights and outlets in the house are on one of them…
> 
> - Mosquito


You think that's fun, I helped my son replace a ceiling fan in his house a while back. So we threw the breaker for that room but the fan still worked. So we turned that breaker back on and started throwing others to see what circuit it was on. None of them killed the fan! WTF? Long story short, some yahoo had tied two circuits together somehow so TWO breakers had to be thrown to kill the power at that fan. That was a first…


----------



## MSquared

*Hokie *- Don't feel depressed about that age thing. It's a big club! Plenty of company there. I could tell you about my double hernia from a seemingly simple, but a tad 'weighty' task. The ensuing Urgent Care then ultimate surgery brought me to the ubiquitous; 'Let me re-think this'. Prior, I was a pretty damn strong guy! ..... But I won't.


----------



## HokieKen

I wish I could blame it all on age Marty. But I'm pretty sure the fact that I haven't been back to the gym since Covid hit and the extra 40 pounds I've "earned" since then bear at least part of the blame ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Naah!!!


----------



## rad457

Getting Older sucks! So does slipping on some ice while filling up the bird feeder, dang free loading Birds
Had a moment of weakness, before that MF#8 decided to fall apart.








Not sure how much cleaning up I want to do?


----------



## duckmilk

Andre, I'm not familiar with the #8, what fell apart?


----------



## rad457

Body cracked behind the mouth. Funny thing is I usually use a Stanley #3 because it has a PMV-11 iron, but was going to smooth off a small piece of Basswood for carving material, guess it was too Hard for the Millers Falls


----------



## HokieKen

Bite your tongue blasphemer!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Had a fun time edging and ripping poplar slabs into 2×8s. First problem was known, this house was very poorly wired and with a 15A circular saw plugged into the receptacle on the back of the house, voltage can drop into the low 80's when worked close to capacity with only a 25' 12/2 extension cord. There's really only one explanation as to why an inspector would sign off on this. Things worked better when I ran a cord through a window and plugged into a receptacle that wasn't being fed by ~160' of 14/2 romex, the saw actually worked but I was spent so I stacked and stickered at most 850lbs. of wood on the saw horses, covered it and headed in but I noticed both horses were looking a little weak in the knees so I snapped pictures, 5 minutes later a heard a crash. That was Friday, today I got a chance to better inspect the damage. They're rated for 1000lbs. as a pair but couldn't take it. I'm guessing the chinese must be using those new fractional safety factors from a value engineering session.


----------



## KentInOttawa

BBY - you're not the first and probably not the last to experience something like that.










In my case, the thin legs on the metal sawhorses started to sink unevenly into the mud, causing the weight to shift to the low (sinking) side. This caused a negative feedback loop that led to the inevitable failure. When I realized what was happening, all I could do was stand back and watch it go. Doh!


----------



## Bearcontrare

The touchy topic of tool wells arises regularly on LJ. Since I'm not a fan of tool wells, I threw together my own version of a Bernard Jones bench tool rack. Genuine crate wood, butt (ugly) joints, and most tools hung on various screws found floating around the shop. The brace is on bent conduit straps.
Not pretty, but keeps things handy, and can be slid out of the way as desired.


----------



## bandit571

Shellac done (1st coat)









Primer coat applied (1sr coat) to the sides of the stand…









And the top…









Waiting on things to dry…will have to see about any 2nd coats…


----------



## MikeB_UK

Stage 1 of the workshop/office rebuild is done.

Got a bunch of PT construction lumber on the cheap, so a dark oak stain to hide the green.
I have a small desk (4ft x 2ft) - next up, the cupboards to go on top.


----------



## DanKrager

That looks cozy, Mike.

I got tired of switching things around and have no plans for "permanent" dust tubes. So, taking an idea from blast gates and others that have "switching" tubes, I put this together. Sure makes things easier for me.



















DanK


----------



## MikeB_UK

> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Careful Dan, I've seen that in a movie, it doesn't end well.


----------



## Lazyman

I almost said "danger Will Robinson" when I saw that earlier.


----------



## MSquared

Hey! That looks like the smoker I built!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I almost said "danger Will Robinson" when I saw that earlier.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1


----------



## DanKrager

LOL Never saw it that way until youse pointed it out. Loved that show. Now I will be jumpy at every strange noise (nothing is recognizable with these expensive ear plugs called hearing aids) and thoroughly afraid of the dark shop. Must have more lights….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

A few projects to be done when I get back from Hawaii.

Bench flatten, marking knife handles and a platten for a friend to mount a steam engine on.









The bench flattening was an excuse to buy a toothing plane made in my hometown










The platten needs to be thinned and smoothed and a Roman Ogeed edge.

I bought the knives from Hock tools when we were there a few weeks ago.

First up on my return will be a quick in office surgery with two weeks down time but after that……!


----------



## 489tad

Kevin mend fast. Looking to see that plane in action.









My offering for our first official club ride tomorrow. I thought it was fitting. 
I'm also building scaffolding in my living room to finish off the crown molding. I'll post that pic tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Finally getting that boob job Kev? ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Nightmare cyclist, sounds like my old team!

Ride till you puke, just don't do it in your front wheel;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, let's see how the butt job goes first, ok?


----------



## rad457

Hey, Kevin say Hi to my little Brother when you are there
Speaking of Hospitals dang near had to go get some stitches, made a Bagel slicer for a 
new Knife I made, Bagel cut fine but when I went to move the thing after to take a Pic
sliced open the end of my finger, yup knife is sharp.


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like you have a lawsuit against the maker, Andre.


----------



## rad457

Thought about it, but he is pretty sneaky, poured a nice big shot of Hennessy and all was forgiven


----------



## HokieKen

I shoulda figured you for an ass man Kev.

That's a good lookin knife Andre! You make the blade too or just the scales?


----------



## bandit571

Dry fits going on..









2 corners Mortise & Tenoned together…maybe tomorrow..I can get the other 2 corners done, and ready for glue?


----------



## ToddJB

Best shop addition ever


----------



## MSquared

Genius!!


----------



## HokieKen

Don't poop in it Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

I'll do as I please, thank you very much.


----------



## Lazyman

So the screen on the outside end…are you screening what goes out or worried about what might come in? If going out, you probably need to see a doctor.


----------



## rad457

Jus the Scales, have bought a few blade blanks from a place in Canada, William Wood Wright. Mostly Pen stuff but their blades seem to be okay. Wish they carried those push button pepper grinders, intend to pick some up in Florida.
That PVC pipe reminds me of a Work site trailer of a Electrical business, a lighter and a can of ether may have been involved


----------



## bandit571

The Amish Potato Cannon?


----------



## Mosquito

> Best shop addition ever
> 
> - ToddJB


Hey, that means I was right when I replied to the Instagram post lol


----------



## ToddJB

Yes indeedy.


----------



## Bearcontrare

FINALLY got to unfold the Bernard Jones/Roy Underhill/ Me workbench following te move last Thanksgiving. OK, the garage has been too damned cold and piled up intil now to set up the bench.
Built this type knowing that we wete going to make our last move before the cemetery, so it had to be portable. (and I had to be able to move it around in position in the garage myself once we got here.

Happiness is being able to make shavings and sawdust again!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ll do as I please, thank you very much.
> 
> - ToddJB


To avoid clogs.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Been questioned on my comment about "unfolding the workbench". I mean exactly that, as these photos show:


----------



## jmartel

> Don't poop in it Todd!
> 
> - HokieKen


It's fine. Just gotta waffle stomp it through, just like one does in the shower.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! So that's what you call it!!


----------



## HokieKen

"Waffle stomp" made me LOL 

How do you handle it in a public pool Jwaffle?


----------



## bandit571

^ Just smile and wave….


----------



## jmartel

> "Waffle stomp" made me LOL
> 
> How do you handle it in a public pool Jwaffle?
> 
> - HokieKen


The difference in how acceptable it is determined by a single word. Pee in a pool vs pee into a pool.


----------



## duckmilk

Pure genius Todd 

Hahaha, waffle stomp!


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck with the butt lift Kevin!
A while back you showed a picture of your beautiful holdfast. I was making one for LJ EarlS and Kenny made me use this design.










It wasn't the easiest one I've made but it shows the basic idea at least.


----------



## MSquared

I used to toss a Million Dollar chocolate candy bar into the pool and the kids freaked!! Bwaaaa!!! Actually they still do! )


----------



## jmartel

Picked this up last week. Mini camper to go with my mini truck. Had to drive out to northern Minnesota to get it. This photo is sort of near Bob's neck of the woods on the way back in Montana though.










Hoping to get out for the first real trip in it next weekend.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, that holdfast is impressive. Really fine workmanship.

Duck Foot Holdfasts, the finest from Texas!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kev, I've gotta order some 11/16 bar for the next ones I make. Hammering 3/4 bar down to 11/16 is a chore.


----------



## Mosquito

what part of Northern Minnesota? You got out just in time lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Picked this up last week. Mini camper to go with my mini truck. Had to drive out to northern Minnesota to get it. This photo is sort of near Bob s neck of the woods on the way back in Montana though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get out for the first real trip in it next weekend.
> 
> - jmartel


You must have really wanted that camper, that's over a 3000 mile round trip isn't it?


----------



## jmartel

> what part of Northern Minnesota? You got out just in time lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Backus, MN. And yeah I got snowed on through ND and when I got to MN. But the drive back was just stupid windy, no blizzard or anything.



> You must have really wanted that camper, that s over a 3000 mile round trip isn t it?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah these ones you either gotta pick it up from the factory or pay for delivery which was going to be like $3k almost. Basically doubled the total miles on the truck from before I started. 3 days out and 3 days back. Could have bought a normal stick built, but these fiberglass ones should last significantly longer with less maintenance and worries about leaks. I regularly see ones from the 1970's go up for sale in still relatively good condition.

The flip side to that though is resale is incredibly high, often more than new. Any trailer newer than 2000 was going for at least what we paid, just wouldn't have had the 1.5 year wait time.


----------



## bandit571

State of my shop?









A little bit on the messy side..









Ya think?


----------



## Mosquito

> what part of Northern Minnesota? You got out just in time lol
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Backus, MN. And yeah I got snowed on through ND and when I got to MN. But the drive back was just stupid windy, no blizzard or anything.
> 
> - jmartel
Click to expand...

Yeah, the blizzards were yesterday/last night in ND and Northern MN. Those are neat little trailers. Had some friends that had one for a number of years before they got rid of it for a van style RV instead


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The flip side to that though is resale is incredibly high, often more than new. Any trailer newer than 2000 was going for at least what we paid, just wouldn t have had the 1.5 year wait time.
> 
> - jmartel


Heck, that's the case with almost anything now, my Wood-Mizer isn't yet a year old but I could sell it in ~60 minutes for 25% more than I paid should I choose. The price did go up but not by that much, the wait time went from 2 months to ~14 months. and some of the bigger mills saw similar price increases by close to the same percentage equally much more $$. I was very (very) tempted to place an order with a $1000 deposit for a full blown mobile hydraulic mill last fall after I was enjoying sawing and before the prices went up. I didn't pull the trigger and wish I had. Over 99% chance I'd keep it but would be taking delivery 2-3 months from now and it would instantly be worth almost $6K more than I paid.


----------



## jmartel

> The flip side to that though is resale is incredibly high, often more than new. Any trailer newer than 2000 was going for at least what we paid, just wouldn t have had the 1.5 year wait time.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Heck, that s the case with almost anything now, my Wood-Mizer isn t yet a year old but I could sell it in ~60 minutes for 25% more than I paid should I choose. The price did go up but not by that much, the wait time went from 2 months to ~14 months. and some of the bigger mills saw similar price increases by close to the same percentage equally much more $$. I was very (very) tempted to place an order with a $1000 deposit for a full blown mobile hydraulic mill last fall after I was enjoying sawing and before the prices went up. I didn t pull the trigger and wish I had. Over 99% chance I d keep it but would be taking delivery 2-3 months from now and it would instantly be worth almost $6K more than I paid.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Even before the pandemic and crazy supply shortages these things had a wait list and prices more than new. Just how it goes for these trailers. Just a bare shell and trailer frame (no floor) was going for 1/3rd what I paid new and needed completely rebuilt. I looked at a 2013 model in 2019 and it was listed at only $2k less than I paid for the new one


----------



## Bearcontrare

Related to recent posts, and being near the holiday:


----------



## bandit571

1st coat of Amber Shellac..









Been a busy afternoon..


----------



## Mosquito

So I had originally bought this to use as a music stand in the shop, but it's pretty dang cool for its intended function too… Columbus Dictionary stand, officially. Adjustable height, tilt, and the support boards can be adjusted further apart too.

It might be staying in my office, until I have a second chair, and may get worked in regardless










The two sides are counteracting depth adjustable, to keep the book flat as one side gets thicker then the other paging through










And you can close the book on the stand, and it is spring detented to hold open or closed


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Mos!


----------



## CL810

Way cool Mos! You have all the cool stuff!!


----------



## Mosquito

haha thanks, I like fun mechanical things and unique practical items.

Like I said, I initially got it intending to use it as a music stand (probably making my own platforms, a little wider), and I think it would work great, especially after getting it in front of me, instead of just looking at pictures.

However, it's pretty frickin' sweet as is, so the thought kinda crossed my mind of "Maybe I should try to find another one for the music stand thing lol

Scary thing, was that was my wife's reaction whens he saw it as presented too "That's actually really cool… you might need a second one for the shop". AND, for what I got it for, she thought it was actually cheap, so I might be on to something there lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well it was 2/23 that I posted mom & dad annouced their definitely moving and so far still no word from the retirement community as to when the current occupants have vacated the house. This so far has been a bit of a blessing, bro and I have divvied up what they won't be taking with them, I got all the felled wood hauled home and milled, cleaned a bunch of stuff from the garage and I should have time to drop at least two cherry and one walnut trees without pressure. The sixty day timer starts when they get the call, I'm still comfortable with later than sooner.

To make things more fun, my in-laws are moving now too, only ~15 minutes west of where they're at (too get into a less tax oppressive county) but at a loss of the neighborhood pool, tennis courts & playground. They're usually not shy about guilting us about not visiting often enough yet they're moving into a smaller house, farther away with less for the kids to do, hmmmm, I hope they're not surprised by the outcome. They dumped a bunch of my wife's crap on us too, nothing like driving through the WV mountains in an 8000lb minivan.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, glad the wood haul is panning out.


----------



## theoldfart

2 1/2" of cold rain at home but not here.










It's a tough life!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Kev, we're working on burning off some fresh snow from last night here.

Speaking of last night, I turned a quick shallow bowl out of some silver maple had. It's pretty dry now, but still worked out.


----------



## rad457

Good looking bowl, going to fill the cracks?

Ya Kevin, I often wonder why I living in this God forsaken frozen place when places like that exist
Been to Leonard's yet?


----------



## Lazyman

I love the gnarly grain on the SM bowl.


----------



## theoldfart

Leonard's?


----------



## rad457

> Leonard's?
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> https://www.leonardshawaii.com/home/#
> 
> A must stop place since 1990 for me LOL! any shows that are based in Hawaii usually will flash that Pink Box!


----------



## theoldfart

Not sure they are on the island where we are. The Big Island.


----------



## jmartel

I'm digging that bowl, Mos. I gotta get back out and turn some big chunks of wood smaller. It's been a while.


----------



## Mosquito

> Good looking bowl, going to fill the cracks?
> 
> - Andre


They already are lol

Thanks Nathan an J, I like the simplistic shape of this bowl, that let's the wood be the main thing. I've been sick for about a week now, and was finally feeling good enough to get out to the shop last night (since Thursday last week). Decided instead of doing what I should have, cleaning, I just made the mess worse lol


----------



## theoldfart

One of the local fish here in Kona










Not something you'd want to pet!


----------



## jmartel

> One of the local fish here in Kona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not something you'd want to pet!
> 
> - theoldfart


Depends on the eel in question.


----------



## rad457

> Not sure they are on the island where we are. The Big Island.
> 
> - theoldfart


Nope, Waikiki close to Diamond Head. You at Hilo or Kona, Can you grab me Macadamia nuts


----------



## theoldfart

JGutsy, I'm not that brave.

Kent, near Kona.


----------



## MSquared

JAdventurous - That must be one well-fed Moray! Caribbean? There's a pic around here of my wife and a Moray Eel. 'posing' together in St. Croix. Our instructor/ friend/ and accomplished UW photographer took it. Very quickly, I might add! He then motioned her to exit fast. When we popped up, he was laughing. 'I can't believe I got that shot!! Had to! Those bad bad boys are are not fed in this area. You lucked out and I avoided getting you the hospital'.

Oldfart - Speared and smoked, they're tasty. Never did that, never would, Beautiful, graceful creatures! I've always let them be. Had it prepared though.


----------



## HokieKen

It's worth the trip just for the coffee Kev. Mmmmmm


----------



## jmartel

> JAdventurous - That must be one well-fed Moray! Caribbean? There s a pic around here of my wife and a Moray Eel. posing together in St. Croix. Our instructor/ friend/ and accomplished UW photographer took it. Very quickly, I might add! He then motioned her to exit fast. When we popped up, he was laughing. I can t believe I got that shot!! Had to! Those bad bad boys are are not fed in this area. You lucked out and I avoided getting you the hospital .
> 
> Oldfart - Speared and smoked, they re tasty. Never did that, never would, Beautiful, graceful creatures! I ve always let them be. Had it prepared though.
> 
> - MSquared


Yeah that one was well fed. Was at Stingray city in Grand Cayman, circa 2012 when we were there.

Had another one scare the crap out of me that trip that got right up in my face when I poked my head in a cave.

We have wolf eels here, which are fish instead of actually eels. They look even meaner, but are quite docile and friendly with divers. This one is a juvenile, they lose the orange color after they grow up.










And full adults


----------



## MSquared

Ah! It looked nice and shallow. Did that. The wife snorkled up top. Those damn rays were all over me and sucking on my mask! Wrapped 'wings' around me and trying to grab squid from the feed bag! Sheeeesh!! A tad annoying, but great fun. Did the Pinnacles and a bunch of other dives. The Pinnacles are amazing! ( I seldom use that word) Kinda ominous. Never made it to the Brac. Dang!


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, bringing home a few pounds we bought at the plantation.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Any Koa wood coming home? There's another LJ with a Wood-Mizer mill on one of the islands.


----------



## theoldfart

I sent Koa as well as some others home on our last trip.


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't have time to sample as much coffe as I would have liked because we were on a cruise. We went to Kona Joes and I really liked the coffe and the couple that ran it. It was a retirement venture for them. Don't know if it's still there or if it didn't pan out for them. That was backnin 2015 or so I think. I still salivate a little with the memories when I see a pound of "Kona Blend" coffee for $10 at the grocery store


----------



## HokieKen

> .
> 
> - terryR


If you say so Terry ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Easter all! Or as I like to call it: a good excuse to smoke a Turkey


----------



## terryR

Kenny I was going to ask about mills, if you guys thought I should get one, how long would a 1hp mill last, or how long till I outgrow it, or???

Deep stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Depends on what you want it for TR. my mill is on the smaller side but it suits me fine for the kinds of jobs I do. I highly recommend a free-standing machine instead of a benchtop one if you have the space and budget. Big heavy castings go a long way when your machining. Motor size isn't as important as the gear or pully ratios and the spindle speed range. A 3/4 hp 3 phase motor with VFD is sufficient for almost anything you'd want to do in a home shop.


----------



## terryR

Thank you, sir!

Of course, I want to cut DT's this month, lever caps next month, fence for 444 next month, you know how it is…

Also, now is a terrible time to buy new tools. Grizzly has low stock. LN has low stock.


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure my BEST option is to wait a few months until Todd's son can take small custom orders


----------



## theoldfart

This is a PSA for the collective.

On a recent annual dr.s apt. the PA noticed a small (1/4") mark on my forearm. She sent me to a dermatologist who took it off and sent out for testing. He said he'd have the results in a week. Two days latter he left me a voicemail asking for a call back. That got my attention! Turns out positive for Melanoma. I went back this week and they took a bit more tissue to make certain they got it all. Just heard yesterday it's all clear. Get an annual check up, it paid off for me.

A visual










Eleven stitches outside and many more inside. Three weeks of low/minimal activity and no sun on it for three months.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes, glad they caught it early Kev


----------



## ToddJB

Glad they got it, and hopefully you get a badass scar out of it.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Good catch, I assume you're telling people the scar was caused by a chainsaw or ninja's and not some random lass


----------



## duckmilk

Melanoma is bad, glad they got it all. I have derm appointments twice a year.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad they snatched it all Kev! I go annually for a skin check. I'm a moly bastard and my sister had a melonoma removed from her leg in her late 20s so my mom and wife gang up to make me cautious…


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks. Already scheduled a six month visit.

Starting to wear bigger hats, be like Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

LOL. That's all I wear now Kev. But years of being in the sun and light complexion has already caused some damage. Also wearing long sleeve collared shirts more.


----------



## MSquared

Alright! Alright!! Stop naggin' me! I'm a light-skinned Irish guy who tans pretty well. Great, huh! Haven't been checked in a good while. Gonna get a referral. Last guy was a snooty bastard!


----------



## Lazyman

Yup, had 2 little sarcomas removed from one ear last year. I will not be surprised if the other ear will require some work soon too.


----------



## rad457

An ya went to Hawaii ! I seem to remember there being a little Sunshine ? Ya better be care.


----------



## theoldfart

Wide brimmed hat, long sleeve rash guard shirts and zinc oxide spf 30 the whole time. Did take the hat off to snorkel.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Well, it's 98% complete. I'm just preparing (mixing) some shellac now, and then the Boss will be applying some paint after I've shellacked it.










100% unplugged and completely made from salvaged materials. The shellac flakes and the wood glue were the only new materials used.


----------



## rad457

> Wide brimmed hat, long sleeve rash guard shirts and zinc oxide spf 30 the whole time. Did take the hat off to snorkel.
> 
> - theoldfart


Last time I was there bought one of those Japanese Fisherman hat with the shield for the back of your neck, use it for Kayaking! Wife can spot me a mile away Brother told me had to have it to fish for Koi?


----------



## Lazyman

I even wear a basepall cap to snorkel. I just turn it around so that the brim sort covers my neck just in case I didn't get the sunscreen up hign enough on my neck.


----------



## MSquared

My fave surfcasting, and otherwise, fishing hat is a long-billed cap with a flap over the back of my neck. With a shirt collar tether. I sunblock my ears.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Has anyone heard from or seen Grant lately? Doesn't look like he's posted yet this year. I thought of him when I saw this 36" Northfield in Alabama pretty close to the GA line. I thought about it for a moment as it's only 105 miles from my aunt & uncle in downtown ATL. I then remembered I don't have room for it, don't have time for another project, don't have time to go get it, don't want to spend money on gas & I just bought another arn/log hauling trailer that crushed my tool budget.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1007171826901647/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A41c0871f-fb0f-4f6f-9e4d-f718a373cdcb


----------



## Lazyman

I'll bet if you send Grant a PM, he will see it in his email and respond. I know that he had commented about how busy he had gotten with other things last year.


----------



## KentInOttawa

BBY - I have absolutely no reason to own a tool like that, yet I have to stop and check them out whenever they cross my path. Such is life.

I'm trying to mix up some shellac but it is not going all that well. I'm roughly following the directions here. The instructions say: "Soak the flake shellac in about 1/2 of the total alcohol to be used for 24 hours or longer (cool room temperatures will slow the process; pulverize the button shellac to speed dissolving) stir occasionally and when dissolved add the balance of the alcohol". So I've added about 1 part shellac flakes to 4 parts of Methyl Hydrate yesterday and have been trying to stir/mix it up since. The flakes don't seem to be softening or dissolving.










The shop is heated to about 65F/19C, so the temperature should be that big a problem, should it? Does anyone have any suggestions?

While I'm waiting on chemistry, I decided to do some much-need maintenance on the bench. A ham-fister over-tightened the Hovarter vise while attempting to loosen it and wound up decoupling the handles from the sliding bar that tighten and loosens the mechanisms. The first step involved some cleaning.










Then flipping the top and realigning everything.










Next, I'll put it back together and reattach the leather faces to the end vise.


----------



## rad457

LOL! All that stuff confuses me, believe ya need isobutyl alcohol, I just use this stuff? Never any problems
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/supplies/finishing/solvents/20107-shellac-lacquer-thinner?item=80K3302


----------



## Lazyman

I cannot think of any reason you would not just add the entire amount of alcohol at the beginning? It seems like more solvent would dissolve it more quickly. You do have to get it a shake every now and then and a warmer environment couldn't hurt.

Mohawk makes an alcohol formulated just for shellac. It is denatured with butanol and isopropanol instead of methanol and is supposedly better for shellac. Also, the DNA you get at Home Depot and Lowes usually have other additives besides methanol as well. I bought some 99.9% isopropyl to try that with shellac but have not tried it yet. It is supposed to dry more slowly.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Kent* Comments on your shellac experiment:

+1 Add the full amount of alcohol needed for 'cut' produced. 
That said, I usually make a 2lb cut initially; and later reduce to 1lb cut for use as grain sealer.

- The gold standard for shellac solvent is ethanol. Ethanol is very hard to obtain at 100% purity. Normal distillation results in stable azeotrope of 95% alcohol, and 5% water. There is a Canadian mfg Cruxx, selling 190 Proof (95% pure) Neutral Grain Spirit at many liquor stores north of us border, cheaper than US made Everclear. DAMHIK 
Drinking alcohol is the most expensive option for shellac, but you can consume any excess? :-(0)

+1 Behlen's Behkol. It is 2nd most expensive alcohol for shellac.

- Just searched in Canada for denatured alcohol, and can see you are alcohol solvent challenged. Found that your e-NRG Bioethanol Fireplace Fuel products are 95% ethanol, denatured with 5% isopropyl alcohol. This blend would be better than pure methanol in a shellac blend.

- IME The denatured alcohol blends with majority methanol; are not the best solvent for button (waxy) shellac. Something about methanol and the wax? One way to over come this problem is to heat the mixture to 110-140° to enable melting the wax, which will dissolve shellac mixture better. Can use hot water or a heat gun to warm the mixture, while you agitate it. Keep the temp below the boiling point of alcohol of ~150°F/65°C.

- Methanol is very poisonous. It can easily be absorbed thru skin. Consumed or splashed into eyes; will result in blindness. IMHO - 100% methanol is least safe alcohol to use for shellac. Please wear safety glasses, and cover your skin when using it.

Best Luck.


----------



## terryR

Wow, that huge bandsaw

isn't too far from me; but no way it could fit in my shop.

My small Grizzly bandsaw had a lower guide bearing explode this week, but luckily I have one from Lowe;s for spare parts and the bearings are a perfect fit!

I need a shop assistant to help with small tasks,


----------



## terryR




----------



## HokieKen

That infill looks great TR!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I m trying to mix up some shellac but it is not going all that well. I m roughly following the directions here. The instructions say: "Soak the flake shellac in about 1/2 of the total alcohol to be used for 24 hours or longer (cool room temperatures will slow the process; pulverize the button shellac to speed dissolving) stir occasionally and when dissolved add the balance of the alcohol". So I ve added about 1 part shellac flakes to 4 parts of Methyl Hydrate yesterday and have been trying to stir/mix it up since. The flakes don t seem to be softening or dissolving.


After a couple of day I finally figured it out.

So this bag of shellac flakes has been sitting in my shop waiting to be used for a few years now. I remember getting it at Lee Valley for the day when I would need it. Here's how the package was marked.










Now if only those were really shellac flakes and not hide glue. Doh!

I'll be off to pick up some shellac flakes later this morning.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. Yup, alcohol won't dissolve hide glue.

I'll chuckle about that for a while when I reach for my liquid hide glue.


----------



## Mosquito

lol oops. I was wondering too "I've not seen round shellac flakes before…" as I was catching up on the thread lol


----------



## HokieKen

So I had a dead Cherry and a small Walnut cut yesterday. I told the guy I wanted a few chunks of the Cherry. He said just spray paint a "K" on the pieces I want to keep. So I painted a K on 5 of them. Apprently 2 rolled when he cut them so the K didn't show and this is what I saw when I pulled into my driveway just now.









Maybe I'll use "H"'s next time…


----------



## ToddJB

Redacted comment


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you leave three "H" logs by the side of the road, passers by might think this guy lives there.


----------



## ToddJB

I unexpectedly had to put my dog down today. I have never been through that before. I'm shocked how wrecked am. I am telling y'all because you didn't know him, and I'm not ready to tell the folks who did.


----------



## Mosquito

Been through that 2 times now, and it always hits way harder than it seems like it will. Sorry dude


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds rough, sorry for your loss. My bro and his wife have had 2 dogs at any given point in time for the past 13 year and she's a vet so it's not foreign to have to deal with. Still very tough for her and my bro when that happens. So far none have passed from old age but from some incurable illness that has set in very quickly.


----------



## MSquared

+1


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Yeti, that was our deal. He was ten, which is old, but not falling apart. Came down this morning to blood all over the house that he had pooped and found him in the yard completely out of it. We were told something had happened that made his sodium levels go off the charts, which jacked up his brain and his intestines. Perfectly fine yesterday, no history of anything. I am so thankful he didn't have to slowly fade out, but man, I wasn't ready for this.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry for your loss Todd. Hope the kiddos aren't taking it too hard.


----------



## 489tad

That is sad Todd. Tough for the whole family.


----------



## duckmilk

So sorry to hear that Todd, it is always tough to face that reality. How is the family doing?
I'm a retired vet and it always hurts me whether it is my dog or someone else's.


----------



## Lazyman

So sorry, Todd. Having to put down my dogs may be the hardest things I have had to do.


----------



## rad457

Makes a guy wonder why it is so hard, there is a lot of truth in that saying Man's best friend. Doesn't really seem to matter the age, hurts just the same every time.


----------



## terryR

So sorry, Todd. Hope your family is well.


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Todd. I've also been through it and it was sudden for us too. It isn't an easy thing to come to terms with, but time does heal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, Todd. It hurts alot, I know.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks all. I'm dealing. The Mrs is still struggling pretty hard. Kids are up and down with it.


----------



## DanKrager

WOW! I'm just blown away. For decades I've been wanting an ornamental mill and a nice REVO model came up for sale meeting the two requirements I had, low price and reasonable driving distance.

It has arrived in time to help with the brace till project. I've never been able to cut box joints so precisely and so quickly! I did a fancy. All dry fit.



























DanK


----------



## 489tad

Still working on crown molding. Between work, graduation, sneaking in a bike ride now and then it's going slow but almost done.


----------



## bandit571

Did a bit of clean up, today…









Before I can actually glue up that drawer…so…









Drawer is NOW glued up..









Bench just didn't stay cleaned off though..









Will have to put the toys away, again…


----------



## KentInOttawa

I finally finished the puppy bed. 100% unplugged. Colour me relieved.










SWMBO gave it some paint and now it's in its final spot. The customer seems happy despite the recent haircut.










So I started back on a saw till that I've been puttering on for far too long when squirrel!










I started making some templates for an award that a friend asked me to make. I could wind up building a dozen or so of these, so I started by making a pattern and some templates. This build is somewhat of an iterative process based upon an image and some discussions. Things like this are why I kept a lot of the 1970s 1/8" panelling when I took it down. It still makes great pattern pieces and bottoms for drawers and boxes. Also in play is some cardboard from the ubiquitous Ikea boxes. It makes for a nice disposable layout table for some full-size templates.

Then I did some resawing to make some wooden slats suitable for the award. Finally, I built this jig to more accurately plane the slats to size.










In the photo is an old Defiance that I bought before I had any knowledge or experience (note the lack of lateral adjuster) that I set coarse use to hog off waste quickly. Then I use my T17 #4 which is set for some very fine shavings. I'm happy with the results.

Is anybody else too cheap to throw out planes like this Defiance? Damned Scottish frugality.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Did I kill the thread? I'm out of town until Thursday, so I'm missing the shop time in a big way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm still checking daily, just not much of interest to share.

I did fell a couple pretty big cherry trees at my parents so it was obvious they weren't going to convey with the property. I left a monster walnut that might have become more than I could handle based on where it was and what it could destroy if anything went less than perfectly. A nice lumpy maple (maybe lots of curl) still stands in the meadow, my rough calculations put a 12' section of trunk at way too heavy to get up then narrow hill with just an ATV and there's no sense in risking $100's if not $1000's in damage to my truck taking it down there where most of the paint would likely be scrapped off by millions of close branches.

The whole property divestment is still a little bittersweet but hey, I did get some spoils.



































.
I was able to haul home maybe half the usable wood.









And the fun part, I got deep into poison oak and I'm itching like crazy now!


----------



## duckmilk

> And the fun part, I got deep into poison oak and I m itching like crazy now!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No fun there, I got into poison ivy a week ago, Dawn dishwashing liquid and triamcinolone helped, but it still took the week for it to relinquish its grip.


----------



## MSquared

I've heard antihistamine also helps.


----------



## HokieKen

When I get in the s#*t I usually end up needing steroids.


----------



## Lazyman

Just do like my buddy in college did. We found him scrubbing his poison ivy rash one night with Comet. When asked why, he said because the burning was better than the itching.

He was so sensitive to it that the mere mention of poison ivy and he would get a rash. Never had it myself. I don't think I am allergic to it because I've been in the woods with others who have gotten it and never gotten it myself.


----------



## bandit571

NEVER trim along a fence line, while using a weedeater without wearing gloves..VOE!

Had to: 1) adjust the string length by hand, 2) go to the bathroom to pee…..found out later there was Poison Oak in the fence line…..

Morning to ya..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to not have poison oak bother me at all and poison ivy very little. As I understand it, the more you're exposed the more it will affect you over time. My rash on my left arm barely dicernable, my right arm even left so, my left arm also doesn't itch very much but I feel like I could flay in inside of my right forearm and it would feel better.

Mom & dad had their house hit the market (at a way undervalued price) an immediately got a full asking price offer, which my bro and I knew would happen but they apparently didn't see coming, now they have decisions to make and it's causing major stress. They have 2-3 showings today and one of those is a cash buyer, I'm really hoping someone will step in an offer a sizeable amount over asking to ensure they get it and more importantly to pull the price more inline with what it should have been listed at in the first place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's acceptable to tell all potential buyers there are multiple offers and, as a result, you're asking for 'best and final' by such-and-such a day…


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's exactly what a realtor did in our neighborhood essentially making the process a week long, closed bid auction. It worked out well for the sellers and they made it a point to be out of town for the whole week with a neighbor popping in during the evenings to make sure everything was perfect looking for the next days multiple showings.


----------



## jmartel

> It's acceptable to tell all potential buyers there are multiple offers and, as a result, you're asking for 'best and final' by such-and-such a day…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That's been our experience as well. Happened when we bought in 2013, and sold and bought in 2016. So pretty standard for a while now. Redfin even shows the "offer review date" in the property info.

Also a handy tool to see if a property is a total sh!tshow. If the offer review date has come and gone and it's still up in this crazy market, you know you don't want anything to do with that place.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My parents had several showings and ultimately signed. They gave the place away at a little over asking but for some reason I've yet to discuss, they walked away from an offer more inline with what it was worth, 26% over asking. Mom called it obscene money, I called it market value. I'm certainly not upset, it's their deal but I'm still quite perplexed as to what level of inconvenience they weren't willing to put up with for what qualifies as a hell of a lot of money in my opinion.


----------



## MSquared

Yeti -I have a 20 y.o. rule now. Don't get involved in business with family unless it pertains to you and your own directly.


----------



## DanKrager

The brace till is now shop furniture.


















Notice the story stick standing on the Z axis. It contains every dimension on the piece which includes drawer fit tolerance.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Dan


----------



## CL810

Nice work Dan - I really like the drawer fronts!


----------



## Brit

Superb Dan. Very nicely built and love the use of the story stick. Hoping to build a rack for my braces and drills this year too.


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you guys.

Ever since I encountered those types of finger pulls for European style cabinets, they have been my favorite. Few years ago I had a commission for bathroom cabinets and that enabled the purchase of a shaper cutter to make these in any wood and any size. I used them on my carving chest (till?) you might remember.

I didn't document the build, but the drawers are box joint in thin walnut that's been carried around for almost 40 years. Time to use it up. Hand cut dovetails and used the 444 for the sliding dovetails on the shelves. And the 46 ploughed the thin sides for drawer bottoms and rabbet recess for the back panel.

And I cheated by using the wide belt sander on the case material. (He slumps to hide in corner.)

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

"He slumps to hide in corner."

Great cabinet, hiding is the last thing you should do!


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, TOF!

More news happened recently. For decades I've wanted a Legacy Ornamental Mill and my chances of getting one grew small since they've been discontinued. Now, suddenly, I own one, the REVO version. It's about 48" long OA and can process up to about 30". In addition, I was able to snag a rotary table from a larger mill and by drilling four holes, it will work with this machine. It has about 2 3/4" height clearance and can spin an estimated 28" diameter top about 3/4" thick. So ornamental turning is on my agenda in a big way. Finally got it all set up and figured out, and the first project (not pictured) was to make octagonal curved profile handles (think Pfeil) very accurately. Easy peasy. Second project was to cut the box joints for the brace till. Easier peasier!

















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

What sorcery is this?
The machine is possessed!

But the operator is skilled.

Have fun Dan but do be careful.


----------



## bandit571

Was unable to plug in this Jointer..









But, made Maple shavings, anyway..









That be a Stanley No.8c…....plank is 59" long..


----------



## KentInOttawa

We had a doozy of a wind storm pass through here last Saturday that took out a lot of the electrical grid. I'm among the last 5,000 customers to still be without power, but at least l had some weather this morning that was good enough to open the shop door and get enough light to do some planing.









FWIW, now I can understand your complaints about using LJs on mobile devices.


----------



## HokieKen

Wind blew mine out Friday Kent. I had it back in about 5 hours though. I hope yours is back on soon!

Dan, that's a cool-ass machine right there!


----------



## BurlyBob

Dan, that's some really nice work.


----------



## Brit

So basically Dan, it's a WoodRat on steroids. Nice.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Now that we have power back, I can use my PC to view and edit posts. That is soooooooo much easier on my wounded brain. During the 8+ days without power, I got very little shop time in. I've rotated this pic to show the best day in the shop; it was warm enough to open the doors for some natural light. Since I was lacking in focus that day, I opted to clean up one face of some Padauk. Damned, but it planes nicely.










Most of my time has been absorbed by trying to keep food from going bad and trying to determine when to expect power back. 3 main north/south roads have been closed while 300+ poles get replaced and new wires are strung. I survived it all but am in no rush to do it again.










It's time to get back to an award that I'm making for a friend. I'm using a variety of custom jigs and work holding fixtures for this small-scale project.










Here's a mock-up of where the project is going. The final version will have a maple X mounted on a walnut base with a brass plaque. Mounted in front of the X will be a 5-piece maple leaf made from some up-cycled reddish Brazilian pallet lumber.










I've been making templates of everything as I go so that I can make more in the future.


----------



## Lazyman

This is the state of my shop…adding a sub panel to expand my options including another 220v in case I ever need to run one of my 220v tools and an eventual dust collector at the same time. I am moving the deep freeze to its own circuit. Right now it is plugged into the same circuit as the outdoor plugs which has occasionally tripped the GFCI without us realizing it. I am also adding a circuit for an eventual mini-split addition. I am playing apprentice to a friend who is a retired electrician who offered to help make sure I do it to code. It has been fun learning the tricks of the trade. Bending conduit so it comes out at the right length and meets up with the box at the right spot is one of those things I have never done before now.


----------



## ToddJB

Look what Yeti just dropped off at the house. Bless him


----------



## theoldfart

Nice beam saw Todd.


----------



## MSquared

I wonder if I sent Yeti some real BBQ ribs, if he might part with a little somethin' ?!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh, I'm not divesting my tools, I'm still firmly in acquisition phase. I'm just the delivery guy, one step above enabler. Todd is my enabler, he sends me ads of stuff I should buy and occasionally have. I found this for him, picked it up on a loop around Charlotte to pick up several things then delivered it.


----------



## Mosquito

> Todd is my enabler, he sends me ads of stuff I should buy and occasionally have.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Funny, I'm about to drive an hour out and hour back in the morning because of the same thing lol


----------



## HokieKen

He only sends me ads for stuff he wants me to buy him.


----------



## ToddJB

When you accept that you have a problem, the only reasonable thing to do is to pull others down with you to normalize it.


----------



## MSquared

*Yeti* -Dang!


----------



## jmartel

Picked up Blackstone #2 today. Realized the one I bought before isn't very portable despite the claims on the box. This one should be better for camping.

Also cleaned up the garage today. Still have to tackle the giant pile on the workbench. As of this week I no longer own any motorcycles for the first time in 15 years.


----------



## ToddJB

Taking a break or just selling faster than buying?


----------



## jmartel

Taking a break. Sold off the track bike this week, but it honestly wasn't running anyway. Haven't been on it for 2 years at this point. Taking it to the race track is just too expensive now. Plus I get the same thrill crashing my mountain bike as I do crashing my motorcycle.

Street bikes I don't have the time for these days. Maybe in the future but for now it's fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I usually only like to ride when fuel is cheap, heck, my truck gets better than 12mpg and Exxon is doing fantastic since last fall.


----------



## MSquared

Yeah, that dive gear is also just getting the way…......


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah, that dive gear is also just getting the way…......
> 
> - MSquared


Bulk of the dive gear is in storage. Just the tanks and weights in the garage right now. This is just the down period here in the PNW. Visibility is crap mid May-August, so everything gets stored for the summer.

Not worth having to clean gear when visibility is 5' or less.


----------



## MSquared

That's like LI close-in. A bit deeper, clearer. Way out, blue water. I fish it. Never dove it. Lots-O-Sharks. I'm a wimp. Caribbean, PR mainly, or Fla. in clear conditions.


----------



## jmartel

We don't get much for sharks here, unfortunately. Broadnose sixgills make an appearance in July/August but hard to find, especially with poor visibility. I've been lucky enough to find one once about 6 years ago.


----------



## CL810

Could someone get the lights please?


----------



## Mosquito

they look like they've been pretty well got


----------



## duckmilk

10 days and apparently everyone is too lazy to get the lights Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Been too busy IN the shop….









Need this done by July 1st….


----------



## 489tad

I've finished the crown molding. Still need to paint a wall and hang a light. Then it's shop time and bicycles for me. Happy belated Father's Day.


----------



## JayT

Too busy playing with my new toy.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Jmart, you gettin' old? Nice Triumph but it looks awful slow for you ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, that's JayT, not JMart


----------



## HokieKen

Duh. That makes more sense! Beauty of a bobber JayT  Nevermind, Jmart.


----------



## rad457

> Kenny, that s JayT, not JMart
> 
> - Mosquito


Speaking from Experience, this is what happens when you own a Harley, all other bikes look the same an slightly Inferior  Or it could be the Paint fumes?


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been sneaking up on a bit of joinery today. My eyes are really bad, so I scribe and make a knife wall, a la Paul Sellers. After I cut the line with a saw, I split off most of the waste but don't get too close to the lines because of my poor eyesight. Finally, I sneak up on the final dimensions with paring cuts from a chisel.










The results have met my standards.










Did I mention that I have poor eyesight? Take a wild guess how I can tell the 16 PPI crosscut from the 14 PPI rip saw? FWIW, no actual saws were harmed with this tagging, and the 20 PPI rip is not marked at all (but I know that, so it works).


----------



## DanKrager

Setup for a little French polishing. This old reed organ looks more like a hall table than the upright organs often used in churches. Yes, you're looking at rosewood that was French polished somewhere near 100 years ago. This instrument sat in a dry barn for decades and was nearly completely covered in mud dauber nests on the outside. Took a long time to bathe it clean with Murphy's Oil Soap and the pictures show the outside washed.. I got it for the taking and after studying on it to see very rare totally undamaged Rosewood veneer, nothing loose or water damaged! Interestingly, the legs were attached with 1 1/2" wooden threaded dowels, not shown in pictures. I have a set of solid brass Tangley pattern calliaphone pipes (one of three sets made with partners) that are hard to sell because of limited market. So I thought it would be cool to incorporate this old console and reeds into a mechanical music machine with the brass pipes on top. Showy. Long term project. 




































DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

Amazingly nice find Dan. Looking foreword to progress pics on the build.


----------



## ToddJB

Finally got around to hanging this thing up so I figured I'd share some pics. Left over walnut from my countertops and I tried my hand at forging.

Now I don't have to trip over my wife and kids successes anymore.


----------



## jmartel

> Dang Jmart, you gettin old? Nice Triumph but it looks awful slow for you ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm all out of motorcycles now for the first time in about 15 years.

And the old danger ranger got sold this weekend too. Down to pedal bikes, baby truck, lesbaru, and camper.


----------



## JayT

Todd, that looks very cool. Nice combo of woodworking and ironworking. Now, where's your awards?

Kenny, I know I haven't been around much, but you don't need to be insulting jmart that way by mistaking me for him.

Dan, that organ is going to be sweet. I'm also looking forward to following along with your progress.

IDK, Andre. I looked at several Harley's before buying the Triumph. Couldn't make myself pull the trigger for piss poor practical design and performance, no matter how good they look. Biggest issue was the air cleaner cocked my hip so much that I was in pain after getting off a short 10min test ride. Why someone would put part of the bike exactly where your right knee is supposed to go is beyond me. The Triumph is stylin', comfy and more than fast enough to get me in trouble. Plus, I'm getting just under 50mpg in mostly in town riding. That's better than I was doing with the FZ-07 and far better than my Vulcan.


----------



## HokieKen

What Harley did you ride JayT? I don't recall any complaints about the air cleaner location but I read your post this morning so I made sure to observe on my ride to work. With my feet in my normal position I'm nowhere near it. If I hug the gas tank with my knees, my leg will rest on the air cleaner but it doesn't prevent me from squeezing the tank. I've ridden several softails and a couple of touring bikes and never noticed it to be an issue. And I've never noticed it on my wife's sportster. But, with an aftermarket cleaner and the narrow saddle on the sportster, I could see that being an issue.

In any case, there are different bikes for a reason  I've always liked the styling of the Triumphs and wouldn't kick one out of bed. I've never been a big fan of bobbers of any ilk but I've never ridden one either so I may change my mind if I did.

I ride my softtail around town a lot but if that was its main purpose, I would agreee that it's not the ideal bike. I'd want something that ran cooler and quicker. But a few hours on the highway or in the mountains makes it worth the compromise


----------



## duckmilk

Cool organ Dan.

Really good job on the forged hardware Todd.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day in the shop…









About quitting time?









Before the Heat Cramps hit….









75 minutes IN the shop, this morning….


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, it was a fun build. I like the smithing side of things so likely that will keep happening.


----------



## JayT

> What Harley did you ride JayT?
> 
> - HokieKen


Test ride was on a Dyna Fat Bob. Also did sit-ons with a Dyna Street Bob, Softail Street Bob, Softail Slim and a Dyna Wide Glide. All of them had the air cleaner pushing my right knee out. Love the style of the Fat Bob, but just couldn't ride it. I do like to grip the tank a bit with my knees, probably a result of growing up on dirt bikes, so I'm sure that's a factor. It was a bit of of an issue with my Vulcan, but not near as much with the smaller engine. It wasn't just the Harley's, either-test rode a Honda Fury and had the same issue.

I wanted to get something with a bit of a retro feel, but without the hassle of working on a true retro bike-I just want to ride. Thought it was going to be a new Kawasaki Z650RS, but then saw one in person and wasn't as impressed as the pics. I love the looks of the Z900RS Cafe, but didn't like how top heavy they feel. At that point I was pretty much down to an Indian Scout or a Triumph. Made a trip to Wichita to ride the Bobber and a Speed Twin, then took a look at a used Scout Bobber.

The Bobber was the most comfortable of the three and I have loved the look ever since they came out. Only option was new, which was more than I had originally wanted to spend, but haven't regretted it. The riding position on the Bobber is like a cross between a sports naked and a mid control cruiser-feet slightly forward and a bit of a forward lean. It has a pretty steep rake, too, so really handles, and is geared higher than any other bike I've ever ridden, in a very good way. At interstate speeds, it's only turning about 3000rpm. It's not a road trip bike, but for around town and day trips, I absolutely love it.


----------



## HokieKen

I can see that JayT. I grew up on dirt bikes too and when I'm riding curves on my Harley I still squeeze the tank like I'm trying to bust a watermelon. I prefer the reclined position these days with forward controls so I guess that's why bobbers aren't a big appeal for me. In a perfect world, I'd keep my Fat Boy for day cruises, get a Road Glide Classic for long trips and get an Indian Scout for commuting. But my wife says it isn't a perfect world and I can ride her Sportster if I want a change…


----------



## HokieKen

> Finally got around to hanging this thing up so I figured I d share some pics. Left over walnut from my countertops and I tried my hand at forging.
> 
> Now I don t have to trip over my wife and kids successes anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


That's got some serious sexy on it Todd. The forging is boss in and of itself but the woodwork is outstanding on its own. I like the A&C styling and the forged leaf rods attached with the forged straps is smokin'!


----------



## HokieKen

DanK that's a fun project  Not something I'd ever tackle in and of itself but custom brass pipes and French polished Rosewood stirs my loins.


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody here (at least I think it was this thread) built a climbing wall for their yunguns not too long ago. I am currently building a treehouse and it'll have a climbing wall on one side. I'm thinking I'll build a frame and face it with 3/4" treated ply and attach the grips to the ply. I'd appreciate any advice on construction or links to kits with the grips and hardware.


----------



## JayT

> In a perfect world, I d keep my Fat Boy for day cruises, get a Road Glide Classic for long trips and get an Indian Scout for commuting. But my wife says it isn t a perfect world and I can ride her Sportster if I want a change…
> 
> - HokieKen


I hear you, man. In my ideal world, I'd have the Triumph for day rides and around town commuting, a bagger of some kind for road trips and a hooligan bike just for fun-something like a small supermoto (KLX300SM, DRZ400SM), a Svartpilen or maybe a Grom.


----------



## HokieKen

I almost forgot a dual sport. Gotta have something for off-road too


----------



## duckmilk

> Somebody here (at least I think it was this thread) built a climbing wall for their yunguns not too long ago. I am currently building a treehouse and it ll have a climbing wall on one side. I m thinking I ll build a frame and face it with 3/4" treated ply and attach the grips to the ply. I d appreciate any advice on construction or links to kits with the grips and hardware.
> 
> - HokieKen


That was ToddJB, I went to see him once when he was still in CO and saw it and met the family.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, if you want to talk it over let me know..

In other, very important news, for those of you that know Erik Florip of Florip handsaws, he just had emergency surgery yesterday to remove a lime sized tumor from his brain.

Here is the gofund me if you want to help:
https://www.gofundme.com/f/erik-florip-family?utm_campaign=p_cp+share-sheet&utm_medium=copy_link_all&utm_source=customer

Feel free to spread the link wide and far.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for that link Todd. I saw it on IG last night but didn't have a chance to find the GFMe page.

I'll poke you offline when I get to making the climbing wall. Lots to do and little time to do it in before I het that far…


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the link, Todd. I hadn't heard about Erik til I saw your post.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm overwhelmed by the support he currently has. I hope it doubles!

As a vet, is his healthcare fully covered?


----------



## theoldfart

If he has tri care, I think so.


----------



## HokieKen

He should be covered on the healthcare side. At least I sure hope so. As most of you know though he's self-employed. So that means pretty much no income for however long he's out of comission unfortunately. So the donations are certainly helpful and I have no doubt much appreciated.

I'd love to see if there's some machining I could do for him while he recovers but he'd probably just laugh at my manual mill and my 9" manual lathe ;-)


----------



## bandit571

There is also Soldier & Sailor's Relief funds, IF he qualifies….


----------



## theoldfart

Don't think the health care is as much of an issue as is the loss of income.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the link Todd. Hope Eric has a speedy recovery to full health.

I suddenly got the urge to make something on Saturday afternoon for a couple of hours and remembered I'd harvested a section of a limb that had fallen off a beech tree in the New Forest National Park back in March. I got it in order to make a big whacker for hitting froes and the like since I broke the last one I made due to poor design on my part. Hopefully this one should last a bit longer. After sawing off the two split ends, I just went to work with a drawknife and wooden spokeshave.

Seen here alongside my modified Wood is Good mallet that I use for carving.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What does he actually need, the goal post was move from $30K to $40K, then again to $50K, I'm all for helping someone out but if I'm in a bad spot and need help, I need help for the bad spot I'm in, not the bad spot and a new boat.


----------



## ToddJB

The post was made on his behalf. That's not him or his wife moving the goal up.


----------



## Lazyman

What's the need? Food, Shelter, clothing, transportation, etc. You know, living and breathing.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a nice looking whacker Andy!


----------



## ToddJB

All of the above. Erik runs his own business manufacturing hand saws. If he's not making them, is not making money.


----------



## miketo

Fixed costs rarely are, Yeti.


----------



## MSquared

*HK *- That's what she said!!


----------



## theoldfart

Well, tis' the season!

First major fire started about 2:30 pm or so. Up to 500+ acres and 300+ fire fighters. It's about fifteen miles away as the crow flies and about ten miles from my sons place. Weather is very pro-fire, single digits humidity.


----------



## Lazyman

Lets hope it stays measured in acres and not square miles.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness Kev. I hate that this seems to be an annual thing lately.

Also, if y'all aren't friends with Erik on social media, they just confirmed it is cancer. No details indicating severity or chances or anything.


----------



## DanKrager

I have questions. Questions for this esteemed class. They focus on this picture of keys from a portable rosewood reed organ whose beautiful case and legs were French polished. The instrument was made in Ohio probably within 10 or 20 years either side of 1900. The white keys are covered with something that seems to have growth rings, but I've had exposure to and probably still have (somewhere) similar stuff that is confirmed celluloid plastic with similar markings. I have treated the first two white keys on the left with every shop solvent and bleach, including strong Clorox and oxalic acid. No visible effect. The stains appear translucent and deep. 
1. Is this possibly ivory?
2. How to remove the orange stains?










DanK


----------



## Lazyman

I think that the line or seem separating the wide part of the key from the narrow part next to the black key is usually an indication of ivory keys. The tops of ivory keys were usually made from 2 pieces of ivory while the plastic ones were usually a single piece. I have read that ivory is pretty bright under black light while plastic is dull. A destructive test if you can find a spot not visible is that plastic melts with a red hot nail or pin and ivory doesn't.


----------



## DanKrager

Good thoughts, Lazyman. Red hot nail is how we tested the known celluloid pieces and indeed they were one piece. I hadn't remembered that detail. Thanks.

More detail has been uncovered. It was serviced and signed in pencil in 1865. It turns out that another signature on the piece is that of the maker B Dreher of Kinnard Dreher and Co. of Cleveland OH. An exact match exists in a museum in MI and their claim is it was made in 1861. Inquiry has been made to them.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I wonder if teeth whitening techniques might work, or this

https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-learn-how-whiten-your-yellowed-plastic-gadgets


----------



## 489tad

Dan, make sure you sign it when your done.


----------



## MSquared

The whole thing will be a challenge …......... worth pursuing!


----------



## MSquared

*Happy 4th to you all !!!! *)


----------



## Lazyman

Ivory is basically like teeth or bone. I just did a little searching out of curiosity and read that plain white tooth paste (don't use gel or other colored pastes), weak acids like lemon juice or diluted vinegar or even sun bleaching can be used to whiten ivory. Makes me wonder if those home teeth whitening kits might work?


----------



## HokieKen

> Dan, I wonder if teeth whitening techniques might work, or this
> 
> https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-learn-how-whiten-your-yellowed-plastic-gadgets
> 
> - ToddJB


Cool stuff Todd. Thanks for the link. That could be handy stuff to have around


----------



## DanKrager

So far, nothing seems to work as advertised on this stuff. it does appear to be genuine ivory. I am not sure what caused the dark yellow stains, but it was clearly a chemical reaction of some sort. Haven't gotten to the lemon/salt yet. I'm wondering if this staining is caused by a reaction with mouse urine, just because of its spotty occurrence. And it is not on the surface. The majority of the dark was stiff dust that Murphy's took right off. Almost every key has the spotty stain, most not quite so dark.

Tests so far:
Clorox
oxalic acid
alcohol
acetone
lacquer thinner
mineral spirits
regular tooth paste
tea stain remover
hydrogen peroxide
sunlight (still in process)










Black keys are very thin paint or perhaps black shellac.
DanK


----------



## MSquared

Bring the samples to your Dentist! An out of the ordinary request for them …......


----------



## duckmilk

If they are ivory, just don't do anything to degrade them. Even yellowed, they are more valuable than damaged.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, I agree Duck. I'm being a lot more careful than it might seem trying all this stuff. That caution may be why I can't notice any change whatsoever.

The upshot of an afternoon in the sun, even combined with another wiping of hydrogen peroxide, showed no change in texture or color.

LOL on the dentist challenge!

I'm almost to the point of giving up and living with the severe discoloration. Lemon and salt rub troubles me because I'm afraid of scratching with the melting salt crystals., so I probably will pass on that. Then I will always wonder if that would have addressed the stains! Grrrrr!

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Have you tried any polishing compounds Dan? Maybe a really fine compound and cotton cloth would be abrasive enough to remove the stain if it's on the surface without scratching the Ivory?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, maybe all those stains are from the fingers that used to play the keys, way back when….?


----------



## putty

> Hmmm, maybe all those stains are from the fingers that used to play the keys, way back when….?
> 
> - bandit571


And the Microphone smells like a Beer


----------



## DanKrager

I actually did try two kinds of fine abrasive compounds on a tiny part of the #1 key way at the back. Auto rubbing compound and a chrome cleaner. Nothing. But, upon magnified examination, the stain is not a surface stain. It goes almost all the way through it seems.

I have removed a lot of finger stain dirt accumulation from piano keys, both ivory and plastic. Typically those stains are heavy in the middle section and almost non-existent at the ends because those are played less frequently. And they wipe off almost instantly with DNA. These are more evenly distributed, the worst stains are at the ends, leading me to believe mouse pee.

Thank you for all the suggestions and interest. Until I hear back from the museum curator in MI that has the other one known to exist, I will leave them alone and proceed to the other challenges. The name bearing keyboard surround is underway and so far so good. I'm ready to apply the top coats in French polish fashion having been able to preserve the gold decal name that was under a thick layer of crazed finish. I'll post a picture of it in a day or two along with the music rack that was snapped apart in four places.

I spend maybe up to an hour a day on little things and then my attention deficit disorder kicks in. I'm trying to keep it "fun" as possible so it has a better chance of getting done.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Helping out with the church rummage sale this year instead of just buying stuff like last year and some dropped this off, not sure if it's one of the more coveted Workmatrs or not but 8t does seem far better built than much of the stuff that can be bought new today. I don't have room for it but might consider selling it if it is desirable vs. having it go away for only $5 or $10.


----------



## Lazyman

I'd buy it too if I had room for it. Workmate type info here and here. There is a forum on LJ sort of like the Workmate of Your Dreams.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty much any Workmate with the cast aluminum frames is considered desirable Yeti.


----------



## MSquared

I'd agree. Maybe pass it forward to a good friend?


----------



## Lazyman

This is the state of my shop. 105 outside and 77 inside. 









Just added a mini-split to replace the slowiy declining portable unit I've been using in my shop. Amazing how well it works. Quiet too. I should have done this sooner.


----------



## DanKrager

Lazyman, while they all look similar to some extent, that looks like the same as I have in my shop. At this point in my life, I couldn't be in the shop without temp and humidity control, so, yes, it was a good move. Now to keep the dust out of it.
DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I flounder about conditioning my shop. It's a garage and is off my basement. One wall is underground and one is common to the finished basement. The only two that are exposed are insulated with brick exterior. And neither of them take much sunlight. The two 8' bay doors are the weak point but it still stays relatively comfortable year-round. I have a kerosene heater I run occasionally in the winter but it generally stays warm enough that I can work in there with jeans and a sweatshirt. And during the summer it usually stays about 10-15 degrees below whatever the outside temp is. Which is fine until it hits 95 degrees for several days in a row. And if you pile 80-90% RH on top of that well, Kenny gets cranky.

Before I do anything though, I'm gonna replace the bay doors. They are original to the house and are wood. So after 30+ years the bottoms are rotting out. I've repaired the bottom seals twice since we bought the house but now the wood is so far gone that I can't get screws to grab anything. So I hope maybe next spring I can do new bay doors with insulated steel construction. After that, maybe I can talk the wife into a mini split if I feel it's necessary. Like Dan, dust is last on the priority list. My portable DC and respirator will have to suffice for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Lazyman

The back wall and half of the south wall of my garage are against the house. The north facing wall is totally uninsulated as is half the south wall, though it now has a covered patio that keeps the sun off it at least. Half of the ceiling has a room over it but the other half was uninsulated so I cut an access hole in in the ceiling and added insulation up there. The biggest problem is the west facing metal garage door. I added one of those Styrofoam insulation kits many years ago but the metal door still conducts and radiates quite a bit of heat inside because in the afternoon when the sun starts hitting the door, the parts of the door that are exposes measure about 140°. The insulation definitely reduces the radiator affect but you can still feel heat radiating from it. It would be interesting to calculate the BTUs equivalent of those doors with full sun shining on it. A couple of years ago a added some solar shades in front of the garage door to reduce glare when I was using my lathe when the garage door was open. I now leave the shades down even with the door closed and it keeps most of the sun off the door which helps considerably-the metal temperature is now about the same as the outside ambient temperature. The portable AC I was using actually did a reasonable job keeping the garage cool enough until about 4pm during the summer but it is not cooling as well as it used to and the heater mode stopped working near the end of the last winter so it was time for something new.

Dan, I installed the MrCool DIY. I chose it because I could do all of the installation myself AND still have a valid warranty. It was considerably more expensive than the same unit intended for professional installation but much cheaper than doing a complete profession install. My research said that for the size of my shop, 12K BTU would have been adequate but because of my geography and the conditions outlined above, I oversized it slightly to 18k BTU so that it can handle the hottest days (like right now) and it is doing that better than I could have hoped for. It can cool the shop from about 90° to 78 in about 30 minutes. I am actually going to work on a filter plenum of some kind today to keep the dust out and see if I can come up with something not too bulky and ugly that has enough filter area so that it does not restrict the airflow. As an experiment, I simply laid a basic low MERV AC filter over the intakeand measured the outbound airflow with an anemometer and it the drop was fairly significant. I suppose that I could knock up the fan speed to compensate but that will also increase the volume and I am enjoying having almost no background noise.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

State of Shop >> Crammed full of more used tools….










How did that happen?

Found an OfferUp post with used equipment for $400. Small obscure pictures showed: a Unisaw, Delta 8" jointer, Powermatic 701 mortiser, large 17 speed Taiwan made drill press, and antique horizontal borer.

Due financial constraints, had to wait a week to reply. When I finally did, the PM mortiser was gone. The tools are remnants of closed furniture repair business. Owner knew nothing, and just wanted stuff gone; without ending in up as scrap. Every tool is single phase, mostly rust free, and motors/spindles run; although the bearings are really noisy on everything. Will not be hard to return these to service.

- Drill press is bolted a small unstable mobile platform. Was dropped on back side, and smashed the capacitor housing. So it just hums when turned on, until you turn the chuck by hand to start motor. 
- Unsiaw is missing a few parts, but has newer Leeson 2HP motor and serial number dates to 1972. Need to find used fence somewhere.
- Delta/Rockwell jointer is complete with original 1HP motor. Tables are flat and aligned. Serial number dates mfg to 1974. Has fairly new and sharp knives. DAMHIK
- Horizontal boring machine had me stumped, until I found a partial decal hiding under add-on power switch that looks like Crescent Machine logo.

SWMBO is beyond angry that I drug home more machines, even if I only paid $75 each for latest tools. She reminded me I own 4 Unisaw, and I didn't think she keep count. lol 
Having a duplicate unisaw/jointer/drill press in plain sight, reignites her disgust every time she walks into garage. 
Need to get busy with some restoration work; as don't have room to work wood until I do…..

Cheers!


----------



## Notw

Klutz can you explain your mini split setup?


----------



## Lazyman

CK, first thing you need to do is stop calling it a garage. Make sure she knows it is a shop and not a garage so of course you need to put more shop tools in there.


----------



## KentInOttawa

All the talk over on the HPOYD thread got me to blow the dust off of my planes, yet again. It's been too humid to work with the doors open for the last few days so I've been running the shop filter, especially when I'm out of the shop.










I had to clean the filters in it last week, and that has me wanting a quieter compressor with a larger tank for the days when I decide to blow the dust out of the filters. FWIW, I take the filters outside and do that there. Putting all that dust back in the shop's air just doesn't make any sense.

All of that reminded me that I needed to clean the filters in the mini-split. Again, I was wishing for a better compressor.










All of this because I was cleaning up after finally finishing my saw till. (A blog entry is in the works).










And now, back to my usual shop shenanigans…


----------



## bigblockyeti

State of my shop is a better state of disorganization.









Believe it or not, this is actually an improvement over what it looked like before, at least more stuff has gone vertical thanks to some shelves I got at the church rummage sale. Most of the shelves are already flexing pretty good, hopefully I won't hear a crash in the middle of the night.

Most of the stuff donated to the rummage sale was old junk and several tons of women's clothes and shoes but a few things caught my eye. I made the mistake of asking my wife about these instead of just buying them.


----------



## rad457

My shop suffered a major set back, U.S. $ I set aside for Woodcraft got diverted to replacing some white gold earnings the wife lost That pair was purchased in Honolulu many years ago at a Black Friday sale, much cheaper then!
Did visit a Rockler store today, rather disappointing.


----------



## ToddJB

CK, love that horizontal boring machine. That base gives me movement.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Klutz can you explain your mini split setup? - Notw


 Thanks for your curiosity.

Posted a fairly detailed description in this HVAC thread.
Didn't seem right posting my 'Shop Refrigerator Dolly' as a project. It barely uses any wood. :-(0)

I borrowed the idea from this post, that included this picture from Lazyman:









Here is a pic of my over engineered metal dolly without the mini-split attached.







.

To update the original Refrigerator Dolly post information:

About the only thing not visible in all pictures, is 1" thick hard rubber pads under the outdoor unit mounting legs. Had a strange resonance in my metal frame occasionally depending on compressor loading.

With foam insulation in the metal garage door, achieving a max of ~30° drop from outside temp. 
Hence, when it's 110° outside, shop temp will stay ~79-80° regardless of lower setting. Lack of garage ceiling insulation in my rental house is so bad, that there is measurable 2-4° difference in temp from floor to ceiling in afternoon. If I added insulation, the unit size could easily make it too cold to work.
If I fire up the 3-5HP power tools continuously for a few hours, temp can creep up a few degrees late in day; but it has no issue in cooler (< 100°) mornings. Unit will cool down from typical 85-90° morning low temp in < 1 hour, so I don't run mini-split all the time.

Was able to add a WIFI USB receiver under the lid of indoor unit. Allows the use of an app called NetHome Plus on smart phone to control the unit from most anywhere. Can set temperatures, fan rate, an operating schedule, and even change my international model mini-split to display in Fahrenheit instead of default Celsius.

The app scheduling feature is useful. Have unit turn on in morning an hour before I am allowed to make loud shop noises.  It also turns off at 2pm when my electrical rates increase on SRP Timed Use/econo billing plan. Even with unit turned off, it takes almost 4 hours before shop temp creeps back to 90°, thanks to all cold cast iron.  There are days my health won't let me work in shop, and can use phone to turn off AC entirely. According to SWMBO; the electric cost since mini-split addition adds ~$1/day cooling only 8 hrs/day, and was almost $3/day running 24/7.

Before mini-split had a narrow shop time window from 7-10am, before heat drove me inside in summer. Now I can work when ever I want. My unit is heat pump, and did use heat mode briefly in Dec, on some 40-50° days to help with finish curing. Shop easily held a toasty 80°.

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Captain, a few things came to mind as I read your post on your mini-split setup. I also have a 2-4 degree difference between floor and ceiling temperatures, but for different reasons. My unit is about 12 feet off the floor and sits in a well-insulated building. I'm sure that my contractor sized my unit based on square footage and not volume. As such, it has enough capacity to control the temperature in both heat and cool, but the software does not consider the ceiling height so there is not enough fan going on, even when set manually to high, to overcome the stratification. When heating, it shuts off too soon because the heat rises to the unit level, and when cooling it cools forever because the cool air drops and never gets to the unit up high. I'm constantly running a small auxiliary fan to overcome that.

I also used a WIFI receiver and an app for a while (CIELO), but stopped using them because they were just too damned frustrating. It was basically just a WIFI remote control that didn't update the app reliably when what I really wanted was a thermostat at shoulder height that would tell the unit when to turn on and off. I leave the Cielo plugged in but don't use it because it has a relative humidity display on it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Kent - Your situation amplifies limitations of mini-split.

1) In a typical home, there would 2-3 HVAC vents in room as large as garage. These spread out the air, and improve uniformity. Mini-split is typically in one location only, and it's effective temperature control degrades significantly past ~15-18 feet due lower duct velocity.

FWIW - I have a ceiling fan over my work bench, and when it runs; the temperature gradient is not as noticeable until peak outdoor temp is reached. 

2) Thermostat locations are different compared to home HVAC. A mini-split thermostat location determines the set point. Mounted towards ceiling can be problem.

On my unit, the thermometer for set point is in the wireless remote control. My phone app will show a different indoor temp, when I put the remote on high self .vs. sitting on floor. I keep my remote on 6 foot high shelf, near an un-insulated wall, about as far from unit as possible; as this is one of the warmer locations in shop. When I use my Fluke thermometer to measure temperature, the tools nearest the unit as always cooler. :-(0)
Units without 'follow me' temperature remote (Mitsubishi & Freidrich, that I know), often have the ability for remotely mounted thermostat, but require an internal module. Maybe you can add one, if you can handle the sticker shock?

Cheers!


----------



## Notw

Question for you CK, my understanding (which is very limited on HVAC) is the condenser needed to be outside for proper ventilation and for outside air. Is having it inside the space an okay thing to do? Also, is there someplace on your cart for the condensate line to drain?


----------



## Mosquito

This probably provides the context for your question Notw, it's designed for the cart to go under the door, so the compressor is outside. In the example Nathan shared from a friend, it looks like the cart itself is removable, leaving the platform and frame, for a smaller garage door opening

CK's appears to basically be an oversized hand truck, to effectively accomplish the same



> Here is another idea if you don t want to modify your door or add a window. A friend sent me this idea for a "portable" mini-split a while ago that I thought was pretty clever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## HokieKen

Having the heat exchanger in the room isn't gonna work very well. Then you're taking all the heat out of the air and putting it back into the air ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

and incurring the efficiency loss to boot, so you'd be net losing lol It's basically a dehumidifier at that point


----------



## KentInOttawa

Captain - I have a standing order with my electrician to install a 56" ceiling fan to provide updraft. He's just been too damned busy for the last year.

When my system was installed in 2020, the module for an external thermostat wasn't available. Now that I've lived with the system for a year, I won't be going to the expense for that now. But that fan is a necessity. It will soon be time to find an electrician who will have the time…

When I say that my app was unresponsive, I was understating things quite a bit. Can you imagine an app taking 4-8 hours (yes, hours!) to update the temperature reading to the phone? I mean, seriously. If I opened the damned app, it's probably because I expected it to have the limited info that it provides. This is just another case of the coder coding to specs, and the specifier not understanding what the system is supposed to do.


----------



## Notw

Ohh the garage door going over the base makes so much more sense. I really like this idea and design, looks like it would work perfect in a rental situation or like me who doesn't plan to live in the same house many more years.


----------



## Mosquito

I like the idea, but my problem would be the floor space it takes up, and having to open the door. I've not opened my overhead door in years, and I've got shelves and a display case in front of it, and have hung oversized moving blankets in front of it for slight temp and sound insulation. Huge headache to move every time to use it lol

I do agree though that a rental situation would be a fair use case, or thinking of somewhere like the townhouse my grandparents used to own, where it was a 4-plex, so the only outside wall on the garage was the one the door was on, otherwise one side was their townhouse, the back side was the back side of another garage, and the other side wall was common to their neighbor's garage


----------



## Lazyman

Floor space, convenience and cost of the metal stand are all reasons I went with a full installation instead of that portable design. The smaller footprint of my old portable unit was bad enough and I regularly open the garage door so with exhaust ports through it that have to be disconnected and reconnected each time were a minor nuisance too. With the metal stand, I could see having to work around it from time to time.

Research said that for my square footage with 9' ceilings like my garage has I needed 12k-18k. I read that for my geography you should err on the side of larger and with about half of the walls uninsulated, I went with 18k. You would never know that we have been having 100+ temperatures since I put it in. I set it at 78° a few hours ago and every corner of the shop measures within 1 or 2 degrees of that. I seem to get full coverage by pointing the 3 horizontal louvers in 3 different directions. It also has a vertical oscillation mode you can turn on or point at whatever angle you want. Even with the fan at its lowest speed, it can get a little chilly when it blows directly on you.

The MrCool DIY came with a hand held remote, separate IR thermostat (Mini-Stat) that will work mounted in any spot that has line of sight and a WiFi dongle controllable via app. The app provides a scheduling capability where I can tell it to turn on or change temperatures at certain times or shut down if I forget to turn it off in the evening. And of course it tells you what the current set and actual temperatures are and I can turn it on and off, adjust the mode (heat or cool), fan speed and vertical direction or oscillation mode remotely too. The Mini-Stat also has WiFi capability so you can control the AC via the app through that, if you do not have to WiFi dongle on the AC itself, but I have not experimented with that yet. I think that I saw that the remote has a follow me function so that you can lay it down where you are working and it will adjust the temperature set on the remote for that part of the room. I have not tried that yet either.

I guess you can tell how happy I am with my unit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Notw - MOS beat me to answering. 

To finalize my build answer, here is obligatory picture FROM THE OUTSIDE when mini-split is being used; 








.
Yes, the condenser is outside, whenever the unit is used.

As far as condensate drain: 
Tried the bucket method. During worst of monsoon season, would fill up bucket every couple of days, and that was annoying to carry a 5gal bucket of water into house to dump it. Plus bucket put humidity back into the work space, and I didn't want a bucket of sweat sitting around all the time. (Can hear you groaning..)









.

The 2nd picture shows my condensate drain line. Connected the indoor unit flex hose to 1/2" PVC that runs outside via a pass thru channel in frame. The channels are stuffed with fiberglass insulation to prevent air leakage. The ~3ft extension pipe that slopes down to ground nearby, is not glued. It is friction fit. I remove it, when I move the dolly around. Tried it without extension and some mold started on concrete after a couple weeks of staying wet all time. As you can see by chalk stain on concrete, there is low spot where water pools when it rains. Just my Klutz luck to use the same spot for drain line.

+1 Portable shop refrigerator does consume more space than permanently mounted unit. 
Floorium usage is not bad, if you think in 3D. Have to keep the vertical frame ~7" from door, for the garage door opener sensors to not complain. Outdoor unit also has min spacing between unit and door that I didn't want to violate. Lose roughly 10" x 30" of floorium inside; despite the indoor unit measuring 14" deep and 40" wide. I can use the space under the indoor unit, as it's ~6ft off the ground. My dust collector or jointer is often sitting under the indoor unit. 
Learned last winter, the hard part of the dolly is storage when it's not being used. The wasted open space between the units is the bulk of problem. But can stack tables, ladders, and wood slabs in the space when stored indoors.  Bought bigger wheels, so I can roll it around the gravel covered yard. Plan to put a giant plastic bag and tarp over the indoor unit this winter, so it can be stored in side yard.

The shop refrigerator dolly was designed as just another mobile tool in shop. Everything in my shop is mobile, even my tote/tool storage racks. Can reconfigure the shop to work on: wood, metal, auto, or become an indoor spray booth; in 10-20min (after I clean up my previous work mess). :-(0)

Cheers!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Recent weather events have provided a lot of fresh-felled trees around here. I dragged some home for firewood, but one piece inspired me to introduce it to the shop. I want to make a shave horse similar to this one, and this log seemed to fit the bill.










I was prepared for a LOT of work, but the hardest part so far was getting the piece to actually stand on end while I started to split it. Once I got it standing on end, I placed a 4-lb axe in one of the splits of this 4-week-old log and tapped it a few times with a 4-lb sledgehammer. I was shocked at how quickly and easily it started to split.










A wedge was placed in the split and with just 2 very light taps, the axe head was loose enough that it just fell out on its own. I replaced the axe with another wedge, and 2 taps later the wedges had done all that they could do from there.










I have some wooden wedges stored somewhere for jobs like this (you know, stored in that safe place that is never found until it is too late), but I used this mitre-cut 2×3 that was available instead.










A few light taps and I'd split this log, single-handedly, and without breaking a sweat.










I may just get a shave horse sooner and easier than I thought.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Looks like Birch, nice straight grain, rives really easily.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I may just get a shave horse sooner and easier than I thought.
> 
> - Kent


You can get a shave horse now!


----------



## ToddJB

Hey boys.

Still livin.

Been working on restoring a RAS.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks a little like a DeWalt but the knobs remind me more of Delta/Rockwell?


----------



## bandit571

Looking good…


----------



## ToddJB

> Looks a little like a DeWalt but the knobs remind me more of Delta/Rockwell?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


DeWalt all the way. This is a 10" GWI. I have a 14" GA in the wings for a future double saw station


----------



## rad457

> Looks like Birch, nice straight grain, rives really easily.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I was going to go with Poplar? Shave pony would be nice if the room was there


----------



## HokieKen

Shave horse would be a fun build Kent. Make sure to keep us updated on progress!

That's a sexy piece of blue beef there Todd


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Looks like Birch, nice straight grain, rives really easily.
> 
> - MikeB_UK





> I was going to go with Poplar? Shave pony would be nice if the room was there
> 
> - Andre





> Shave horse would be a fun build Kent. Make sure to keep us updated on progress!
> 
> That s a sexy piece of blue beef there Todd
> 
> - HokieKen


A vintage RAS like that would be one of the few power tools that I can see living and getting used in my shop. Keep showing us more, Todd.

I believe that the main piece is indeed birch.










I found the splitting sooooo bloody simple that I saved the last split until the Boss could record it for me. The video is here. The astute will notice the shop dog making a cameo appearance. She watches me and sometimes even learns a thing or two, such as work holding.

I had also split a 6" by 2-foot chunk of Manitoba Maple into quarters to use as the legs for the bench. I started flattening one of the halves of the split log to use as my bench surface. The shavings were huge, and now I understand why Stanley made the mouth on their No 40 so bloody big. My 4 1/2-based scrub kept jamming, although it did take a lot off very quickly.

The first mistake that I made will make me pay for the rest of this project. That was to not finish the project right away. Instead, I placed the split pieces in the air-conditioned shop (75F & 55% RH) overnight. The wood is already much drier and harder to work.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Kent. I have gotten a hatchet stuck in a log that way more times than I care to recall. Maybe I should start using an axe instead since it has more wedging power


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hydraulic logs splitter likely won't get stuck, and it could be another hobby! If that's too slow then there's this option.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Looks like Birch, nice straight grain, rives really easily.
> 
> - MikeB_UK
> 
> I was going to go with Poplar? Shave pony would be nice if the room was there
> 
> - Andre


Never even seen a poplar, so you may be right 

There is always the shave pony bench attachment for the chronically short of space.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> There is always the shave pony bench attachment for the chronically short of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I may need to go with something like this to make the tenons for the legs on the bench. I've already located a 2" Jennings-type bit to bore the mortices.


----------



## Lazyman

> Very nice Kent. I have gotten a hatchet stuck in a log that way more times than I care to recall. Maybe I should start using an axe instead since it has more wedging power
> 
> - HokieKen


You just need a froe. They are designed for the leveraging the split apart.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Very nice Kent. I have gotten a hatchet stuck in a log that way more times than I care to recall. Maybe I should start using an axe instead since it has more wedging power
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what wedges are for - getting your axe back.


----------



## DanKrager

And a froe can guide the split, more in a longer piece but some in the shorter ones. I didn't appreciate this until having used the froe some and learning how it is used to leverage the split direction. It's amazing.

And my shave horse is almost identical to the one pictured. I've made mine convertible into a spoon mule, too. Very compact.

DanK


----------



## rad457

> And a froe can guide the split, more in a longer piece but some in the shorter ones. I didn t appreciate this until having used the froe some and learning how it is used to leverage the split direction. It s amazing.
> 
> And my shave horse is almost identical to the one pictured. I ve made mine convertible into a spoon mule, too. Very compact.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


The Birch around here of that size is the paper birch?
Spoon mule is what I need lately, been carving a lot of shoe horns


----------



## KentInOttawa

This green woodworking is damned cathartic. I like it, a lot! Most of the work on the four legs was finished in less than 2 hours, all in.










But it does leave a big mess in the shop.










A froe is on my wish list, but somehow hasn't percolated to the top, yet.


----------



## bandit571

I need to clear off the bench…again…









Getting too many turnscrews?









Maybe?


----------



## KentInOttawa

Oops - wait for it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

It has been an interesting time in the shop over the last few days. Among other things, I've figured out that the legs for the shave horse are Manitoba Maple and the bench and frame pieces are Black Birch.

I flattened the bench slab and plumbed its sides somewhat using a variety of planes, including a pair of wooden jacks, an Este #4 (PK - I'm looking at you) and a Bailey 4 1/2.










There was a lot to remove, and the green wood peeled off very easily, but if I tried to take more aggressive cuts it would clog in the mouths of the planes. That encouraged me to pull out the second wooden jack and do some minor restoration to it because it has a much bigger mouth.



















It was cleaned up and oiled, and I used the same blade and chip breaker. I needed to cut some additional clearance in the back of the wedge, which then lead me to clean up this gouge. A bit of research leads me to believe that it is a Wm. Greaves & Sons gouge from the Sheaf Works in Sheffield (c. 1830-1850).










After that diversion, I finished up flattening the slab. I then spent a couple of days trying to wrap my brain around how to layout and locate the holes to be drilled for the tenons on the legs. I had one flat side and one all-natural side, still with the bark on it. And it was the rough side that needed the holes drilled into it. Oh, and the legs are splayed out to the sides and the ends by about 30 degrees off the centre-line axis and 15 degrees off the vertical.

Using a variety of sharpies (for better visibility with my poor eyesight) and 2 different chalk lines, I was able to locate the holes well enough. Once located, the holes were bored using a mitre gauge to roughly align the holes.










I used an assortment of Stanley 923 braces to cut the tenons in the ends of the Manitoba Maple legs. It took a bit of fiddling to set up the cone tapering thing (what is it really called?) and the tenon cutter (hollow mortiser?), but once they were correctly adjusted and waxed, they worked quite well.



















Tomorrow I will try to figure out how to get the shoulders on the round tenons to mate more nicely with the bench slab.


----------



## theoldfart

Well ………waiting……..

Spoke pointer and hollow tenon auger.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Well ………waiting……..
> 
> Spoke pointer and hollow tenon auger.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks. Some days I can remember those names and today I cannot.

I had hit the Post this reply button after uploading all the images but hadn't added the text yet. Oops.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Well, it's not fine cabinetwork, but it is the bench part of a shave horse built.










I'll let the glue do its thing and then I'll trim the legs to length.


----------



## ToddJB

Inching up on it


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looking very nice! Is that 6/2 + ground SO cord feeding the motor from the arm?


----------



## ToddJB

Nope, 12ga SOOW.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It appears to be quite well insulated!


----------



## Mosquito

I forgot the arrangement Todd, were you going to deliver that here, or keep it? 

Looking great. I'd still love to replace my Montgomery Ward with one of that era. Though the tricky thing is the Montgomery Ward was my grandfathers


----------



## bigblockyeti

I should be able to cut some big boy logs soon!


----------



## ToddJB

That is tough, Mos. I guess you just need to have both! I plan on restoring my other one as well. When I do this one will be my dedicated dado stack machine and the other 14" saw will be the xcutting beast.

Yeti, you get a 661?


----------



## duckmilk

After a few uses, you'll have fun sharpening that one Yeti ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, you get a 661?
> 
> - ToddJB


No 661, the same Makita (Dolmar) 6401 I had but with a 32" bar on it's way to wrap these loops around. It won't be super fast with the power it has but this saw can be upgraded to 82cc for $100 and with a cleaned out muffler should be good for a ~36" bar in hardwood. I don't really need it to be super fast either, I'm not cutting 16" sections but rather 12'-17' sections of up to Ø24" or so logs.

I have a chain grinder, I tired of filing them a very long time ago, a 20" loop takes me 4-5 minutes and cuts like new when I'm done.


----------



## Mosquito

> That is tough, Mos. I guess you just need to have both! I plan on restoring my other one as well. When I do this one will be my dedicated dado stack machine and the other 14" saw will be the xcutting beast.
> 
> - ToddJB


 Yeah, that's why his old 4" Craftsman jointer is tucked away under the outfeed of my 8" Delta jointer, having feet been used since I got it.

There's a 12" 2HP Dewalt GA about 2 hours from me for $450 on CL, but I need to get some things in the shop sorted out before a machine that big will happen. I should get rid of my second planer, Second table saw, third bandsaw and fourth lathe I think.


----------



## Lazyman

Nah, just put the RAS on one of the table saws.


----------



## bigblockyeti

+1, Never let lack of space stop you from cramming yet another really big machine into your work space, stacking is always an option. There's an older 3hp single phase Unisaw calling my name only 35 minutes away in Hendersonville for $300 complete with a Unifence, even has the throat plate and dust door. I'm sure I can stack them at least 3 high should I need to.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody a chainsaw whiz? I have a Stihl 044 that I just can't get/keep running. I have a spare bore and cylinder for it. Last major problem was a busted bearing on the bottom end. Replaced all those parts as well as the can and piston and couldn't get it to hold compression. Put it aside in frustration at that point 2 years ago. But I'm getting tired of my 80V Greenworks on big logs. It's a boss for yard work and even felling most trees. But rip cuts in 24" maple logs is a bitch.

At this point I'd ship it off for repairs. Every local joint I've tried has balked or wanted way too much cabbage.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually I should hold off…. I put a 65cc Chinesium chainsaw that's $150 on Amazon on my birthday wishlist. If I get it, I'll try it out before I sink another penny into the Stihl. If I can get 2 years of light use out of those for $150, I'll come out way ahead financially vs what I have in the Stihl…


----------



## bigblockyeti

On two strokes, I always check compression and spark first then look into fuel induction assuming I can get it to do something with a little gas or starting fluid down the carb. Leaky crank seals can present problems too with two strokes, pressure test will usually reveal what condition they're in.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I replaced crank seals and all other seals when I rebuilt the bottom end. New piston and piston rings. New carb and it has spark. I can't recall exactly what the last problem was but after pretty much rebuilding the whole damn thing and not being able to get it to run, I yelled at it for a bit and put it in a box in the corner to think about what it had done. And there it sits still.


----------



## duckmilk

I gave up on them about 7 years ago Kenny. I have 3 chainsaws none of which work. The last one I used I had repaired and used it to cut up some fallen limbs. One month later, I needed it to fell a dead oak tree, nothing I could do to get it started. Finally in frustration, I went to one of the last remaining Sears stores and bought an electric one with an 18" bar. Loaded the generator and a 14ga cord and cut the tree down.
Put oil in for the bar, plug it in and go to town.

BTW: back in the mid 70's I worked two seasons in western NM on a couple of fire crews for the forest service. Had mucho experience with using and maintaining saws.


----------



## JayT

In my experience, two strokes don't like to be put in the corner. They aren't great at thinking, so instead just pout and come out of the corner working even worse than when they went in.

With all the work you've done, sounds like you should have a brand new engine. I have no idea what else to check on those (though it's usually something simple).

Not going to solve your issue, but I bought a Stihl chainsaw at an auction years ago for a song because it wouldn't rev up. They started it at the auction, but all it would do was idle, so it was sold "as is". Got it home, took the handle apart, reattached the spring wire to the trigger and had a perfectly functional saw.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, letting them sit without being used for an extended period will cause them to not want to fire up.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah I've never gotten along well with 2 strokes. I have an electric and a battery saw that both work well in their arena. But it's nice to have something that can push a 20" + bar strapped to my chainsaw mill.

My wife got me this one yesterday for my birthday. So we'll see.

I use ethanol free gas religiously in my small engines but 2 strokes still elude me. I have a Craftsman weedeater that I bought in 2010 that just died a couple of weeks ago. I never had to clean the carb or even replace the plug in that sumbich. I wish all 2 strokes would be so accommodating. Even when I laid it to rest, the motor still ran, it was something in the drive that finall crapped out.

As good as it was though, it's no longer made so I went with an 80V Greenworks to replace it. So now I have a chainsaw, weedeater and blower from that line. So I'm all in on electric when it comes to lawn care with the exception of the mower. We'll see how that pans out. I will say the weedeater has excellent torque which was my main reservation. I will also so that an 80V battery weighs more than a 2 stroke motor and a tank of gas…


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop? Currently have 3 bug bombs going off in the Dungeon Woodshop….was getting tired of all the spiders, AND their webs….

Which means the shop is closed for today….besides, it IS a Monday, anyway…


----------



## ToddJB

Just wrapped up my DeWalt GWI 10" RAS.




























Like a doof I didn t take any before pics, but here are a couple process shots
































































Still need to work on the badges, but I need her to get to work and earn her keep


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Todd! I was looking at an MBF locally that was free, but I don't think I want to go down in size… still keeping a passive eye out for a 12" machine for a decent price around me


----------



## HokieKen

Beauty Todd


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that a fly cutter in the mill or just high precision wire brushing?


----------



## ToddJB

It's a face mill, Yeti. Those flats were very pitted.

Yeah, Mos, don't go down in size. My GA is a 12/14", and I'm pumped to get it whipped into shape.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think I can make out the gold colored inserts now, looks more than a little like the gold colored wires of some wire cup brushes. This makes more sense as that would be some very meticulous setup for a brush job!

I too am always casually looking for a 16" 5hp single phase Delta RAS but they're few and far between and often pricey if they aren't beat to hell. They popup infrequently which for me is probably good as I have no where to put one now. I do like using Grandpa's old 30C when I need to do a bunch of repetitive crosscutting, especially when dealing with stock long enough to be unwieldy to cut on the table saw.


----------



## ToddJB

Look what found it's way into my car










It's rough. Some broken and some missing parts, but at $75 I took the risk that I could get her back into fighting shape.


----------



## bandit571

Pattern Makers Vise?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, a Yost.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh my, you'll have everything setup like Jimmy DiResta, Norm Abrams & Roy Underhill before long. If you ever think about moving again it'll cost 16 bajillion dollars.


----------



## HokieKen

I know where you can double your money before you sink a single minute of your valuable time into that thing Todd


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been eyeballing a few Emmerts as they become available and while some might be for sale, none are on sale. Looks like you did quite well with that Yost, was it a local acquisition?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd for the win!
Excellent get Todd, congrats.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, I happened to see it 18 minutes after posting. It was in Johnson City, so a hour drive for me.

Nah, Kenny, I'll put in the work, and then let you pay 10 times.


----------



## ToddJB

Had a real idiot moment last night and it took the tip off my finger. You ever drop something hot and reach out and grab it, or stick your foot out to catch something sharp or heavy before it hits the ground? It was one of those knee jerk - not thinking moments. I was planning some boards and as I was taking the board off the back of the planner I was the thick shavings were stuck in the dust port, so I just reached in to pull them out(yes I realize how stupid that sounds). Apparently I reached just a tad too far.


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch! Better finding the blade through the dust port than the infeed though… Hope it's not too serious, flesh wound or bone?

And yes, know exactly what you mean. Have a scar on my middle finger from instinctively catching a falling chisel I had just sharpened. "Oh no, it's falling… You idiot that's sharp! Yup… sure is, ouch!"

I was worried when I saw the picture the newly completed RAS got hungry


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn, that's not good! I hope it was just a little and not something that'll be debilitating. I built a sheetmetal dust chute for my old 18" wedgebed and it only has a 4" dust port so it will clog easily if pushed but it's an 18" planer that excells at being pushed so something's gotta give. I hope you didn't scare the crap out of your wife either, mine has become averse to letting me do some of the things I did when I was younger, she's not a fan of blood.

So far the worse I've done to my fingers was grab a soldering iron to put it away a good 3 hours after I unplugged it. Except I forgot to unplug it. My hands have definitely suffered worse.


----------



## HokieKen

Ouch Todd. Hopefully you didn't shorten it too much. I think mine is okay. Let me check for you.









Yep, it's fine.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll spare the masses the pic. But it was a relatively clean-cut. If you draw a dotted line starting right below your fingernail at a 45° angle back the finger, you'll get a pretty good idea of what it took.

Mos, No bone was severed, thankfully, but the doc said I'm right at the tip of it. Nothing they could do for it, which I knew, but I didn't have much of the say in the matter in going to get it checked out. I'm thankful it was as minor as it was.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful restoration on the RAS Todd!

Great vise acquisition Todd!

Ouch Todd!!


----------



## Mosquito

Sorta sounds like when I sliced the pad off my index finger cleaning a hedge shear blade I had just sharpened. Couldn't do anything about it, other than chemically cauterize it. Scar is about 1/3 the size of what the cut was, but boy did that sucker hurt for a couple months afterwards. Not sore just sitting there, but every time you whack it on something, or forget and go to type with it… ouch.

Hopefully a speedy recovery!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

:-(0)


----------



## 489tad

Todd, the RAS looks great and the vise is quite a find. Sorry to see the finger. Ish happens.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan, as the old saying goes "two tools forward, one finger back"


----------



## bigblockyeti

Uh oh, I'm way overdue then for a major fingertipectomy.


----------



## Lazyman

I snipped the end off that same finger on my left hand while pruning a small branch off my live oak tree probably 20 years ago. The branch was just a little too thick for the pruner so I shifted my grip on the branch and really bore down to finish the cut. Finger had a flat spot and I found the cleanly sliced piece sticking to the pruner blade like a slice of salami. Surprisingly the finger barely bled at all. I actually put the slid on ice and took it to my family doctor where he sewed it back on. Really screwed up my guitar playing career, though so I had to keep my day job. Doctor told me to keep it elevated and the way he bandaged it I was flipping off everyone at work for a week. That was probably my favorite week at work until the day I retired.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yeah, the flesh colored bandage is a nice touch.


----------



## DanKrager

While y'all butchering fingers and stuff, I did some harmless woodworking. 













































DanK


----------



## DanKrager

...and salvaged a screwup….


















DanK

Lacquered Sycamore.
Oiled pear and Sycamore.


----------



## theoldfart

Great screwup Dan. Your mistakes are a lot better than my meager carving successes!


----------



## 489tad

I did some woodworking today. My wife needs another work table/desk. It's from prefinished plywood. 45 all the edges. Packing tape holding it for now. Even with masking tape there are splinters on the veneer. We have metal legs for it. It should do the job and score me some points.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks nice and a reprieve from sanding with prefinsihed anything is always welcome.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've started to make some small boxes. The first step was to determine the final dimensions since they are somewhat important in this case.










As is usual in my shop, most projects are made from re-used and upcycled lumber. In this case, I'm re-using some upcycled lumber from someone else's project that outlived its purpose. The nice thing about making small boxes is that small pieces of clear lumber are readily available.

Here, I had to true up the face and make a reference edge square. With practice, this is getting much easier to do.










Now I'm trying to find some appropriate pieces for the tops and bottoms. I picked up a small box of offcuts from a local specialty hardwoods dealer. While this gives me a lot of options, I'm also limited by the random sizes and species in the box. Hmmm?










The two pieces on the right will be resawn by hand for the ends and sides of the box. I have so many options and combinations for the lids that my head is now hurting.










I finally located my rag-in-a-can, and I had forgotten how big a difference it can make.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, it's finally happening, we've named a forest fire after Mos

https://yubanet.com/regional-fires/volcano/

In all seriousness it's potentially a real bad fire. About twelve to fifteen miles as the crow flies from us, much closer to my daughter.


----------



## MSquared

TOF-Still working on the Rail Road?


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, shortened hours this week because of 100+ temps.

Currently building a tank car. The metal bits are salvaged but mostly new beams.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You aren't ready to leave CA yet are you? My cousin moved out there temporarily with her husband who's on assignment with Joby Aviation, she was sick of it after the first 3 minutes. Admittedly in a slightly more crowded area than where you're at, concrete covering everything seems to be fairly fire resistant.

Hope it stays a safe distance from you and your family.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, we're staying right here!

We live in the Sierra Foothills with fantastic scenery( when it's not on fire!) all around us. We have lunch with our daughter every week. I climb with my son twice a week. We see our grandkids doing sports a couple times a week. A museum let's do whatever I want restoring late 1800's railroad engines and cars. And I would leave why?

Every area in the country has some downside. I don't waste my time worrying about ours.


----------



## theoldfart

The Mosquito fire was mapped at 50 acres at 9pm last night, latest map has it at over 4,000 acres now and growing very fast. Difficult terrain with steep canyon walls. Watching this one pretty carefully.


----------



## MSquared

TOF- 'Leave why'....That's true enough! Around here, it's Hurricanes, Tropical Storms, Nor'easters, Blizzards, temp extremes. The Ocean is beautiful, but ferocious! Real Long Islanders know how to deal with it. Worst part is the damn whiny people!!


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man, stay safe Kev! I wonder if that's the smoke we're seeing up here. Was just chatting with my neighbor, about how red/orange the sunset has been last night and tonight


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Every area in the country has some downside. I don't waste my time worrying about ours.
> 
> - theoldfart


Well said and excellent attitude Kev  One day when I find the downside to living here, I hope I can adopt a similar disposition ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's several states trying to legalize disposition adjuster that can be smoked, seems to be working out well.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but employers can still test you for it and can your butt even if it is legal. Loosing my job is a far more effective deterrent than a misdemeanor possession charge has ever been ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah my neighbor hires for Freightliner up the road and 90% of those that are vetted as not being completely incompetent then can't pass the pee test, I told him what I would work for but as a contract engineer, someone would be fired for paying me what I charge to just slap some truck frames together.


----------



## theoldfart

Pyrocumulus clouds over the fire.










They have started to shut down roads near my daughters house. Acreage is over 8,000 now.


----------



## terryR

The clouds are impressive. The danger to friends and family is saddening.

Stay out of harm's way, Kevin!


----------



## bandit571

We have plan?









We have a plank to use..









We have a weekend….


----------



## duckmilk

What's the fire situation Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

Still safe Duck. It flared up last night by quite a bit but away from us. My daughter still has to be cautious but the winds for the next few days are pushing it in the opposite direction.


----------



## ToddJB

Had a good pic up today on Marketplace. Just a baby collector, but the investment was minimal


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's got a nice filter on it and looks like a decent roll around base. My Delta wants to tip over if I look at it wrong, needs new casters but it really just needs to be replaced with the moth balled cyclone I have waiting.


----------



## theoldfart

So, back home a sixty five thousand acre fire though they are getting the upper hand on it. Here, Point Reyes CA, nice and cool, no smoke, and the locals are pretty cool.


















After a ten mile hike along the coast


----------



## KentInOttawa

A friend of mine recently donated a couple of firewood-sized chunks of applewood to me. I started by splitting it into 2 chunks, and have been working under the watchful eyes of the Chief Inspector as I use a variety of hand tools to flatten the split side of the 2 pieces.










It has been a challenging process, especially securing the pieces enough so that they can be planed. A quick nod to Paul Sellers for his clamp-in-a-vise technique.










I have just a little more twist to take out of this piece, and then I'll be able to mark it and rip it into some 5/4 proud slabs.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you showed that Sellers technique Kent. Hadn't seen that before, useful.


----------



## KentInOttawa

duckmilk said:


> Glad you showed that Sellers technique Kent. Hadn't seen that before, useful.











You're welcome. I watch a lot of YouTube. etc. so I get a lot of good ideas from there. I also forget almost as many. Luckily, I tripped across this one again just when I needed it.

Almost any type of woodwork will come through my shop, so I'm getting better and better at learning to secure different things. I really love having my handscrews, too, since they can be clamped down easily in so may different ways. Today, I'm upcycling some broken Ikea shelves for use as a tabletop on a kitchen cart that my wife "rescued".

This required me to split (yes, with an axe and a maul) the broken parts off these shelves, then joint and glue them together. Next up will be some handsaw work to size the panel, followed by some planes to shape the edge. I'll need to see what I have in the tickle trunk for that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The world, it has benn a-changin…


----------



## Mosquito

Yes indeed... Lots of not broke got fixed in the process, unfortunately


----------



## terryR

new site seems to work in my shop


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mosquito said:


> Yes indeed... Lots of not broke got fixed in the process, unfortunately


all 200+blogs I did are essentially toast. No one can ever read a series of blogs anymore. First impression: this blows for content providers.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> all 200+blogs I did are essentially toast. No one can ever read a series of blogs anymore. First impression: this blows for content providers.


EDIT: I also haven't found the workshops or project posts. Okay, the projects and workshops are now buried under the showcase items of a members profile. I still haven't found a way in to browse through the projects, workshops or showcase items.










There was a LOT of inspiration, good ideas and good work lost and or hidden in the transfer.


----------



## Lazyman

Kent, projects are in Showcase (click 3 vertical dots on upper right). For your own, click your avatar next to the 3 dots. Workshops are a category under Showcase. For more tips and tricks, you may want to read through this thread or read through the FAQ (also under the 3 dots).

Opps wrong link Fixed:








Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


I'll be spending less time here. The Off Topic posts used to have the name Off Topic See Post... so it was easy to skip over them. Now you have to read and digest the actual title before knowing it's of no interest and doesn't belong here. This makes for more noise and less signal ergo a less...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> all 200+blogs I did are essentially toast. No one can ever read a series of blogs anymore. First impression: this blows for content providers.


Yeah, and that was my biggest concern when they announced the "upgrade". Forums are easy, but LJ was so much more than forums, that trying to cram all of that in to a predefined box I feared wasn't going to work. And it hasn't


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, didn't know this was happening. Sucks about the blog stuff. I did a little, but nothing on the scale as some on here, like Smitty. Hopefully they'll get it sorted.


----------



## KentInOttawa

*Eureka*! There *IS* some hope. There is a "Blogs" listed on the Forums page. You can use the _*Filter*_ to find the author, so here are Smitty's blogs.









You can also go to the member's profile page, and select their discussions. Then apply a filter there to show only discussions in the Blogs sections, and off you go...

There is going to be quite the learning curve with this.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah the blogs is the only thing I've found a real gripe with so far. At least they're all there. Just not as easily sorted and found as before.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Kent, that's what I had posted in the go-live thread too. It's the "work around" for a less than ideal solution to blogs


----------



## KentInOttawa

I started with a log that was trimmed from a neighbour's tree earlier this year.










After debarking, I crosscut some stop cuts and then split off the waste to create a handle for my new maul. You can see the old maul behind it. It was amde from exactly the wrong kind of wood (Basswood/Linden), but lasted about 18 months of heavy use anyway. The new one is slightly heavier and made of Manitoba Maple, so it should last a little longer.










I shaped the handle with a few swipes with a drawknife and a lot of swipes with a 151 spokeshave.. A little cleaning up and shaping with a chisel and I was done. I really like simple projects like this; doing them is so cathartic.










So I had to test it, didn't I?


----------



## Lazyman

HokieKen said:


> Yeah the blogs is the only thing I've found a real gripe with so far. At least they're all there. Just not as easily sorted and found as before.


The blogs are one gripe because they combined series into a single item with a bunch of noise anytime someone responded. It would have been much neater to convert each chapter of the series separately and add a link to the next one in the series. 

A bigger miss, IMO, is that they completely lost all our favored project lists. That actually bugs me more than the blog issues.


----------



## Mosquito

For sure Nathan, when I started hearing that people lost favorites projects, they made me sad. That was a big loss, bigger than the blogs, agreed.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Here is this morning's glue-up.










Then these arrived.










It's a good thing that the clamps arrived, too. One of the boards in the fourth layer of the lamination required even more clamps to take the twist out while the glue sets. The blue-handled clamps have more clamping power than the red-handled ones that I have.










I can still use the end vise for cleaning up/upcycling some broken Ikea shelves. Note the grease pencil mark denoting where the split was.


----------



## jmartel

Been a few months. Looks like they changed the site around quite a bit. Have been busy all summer with kid stuff and camping, but I've got a fire under my butt now to get the house remodel (currently finishing up year 6, heading into 7) finished. 

Knocked out a cover for the back of my cabinets that don't currently have a back. Still need to clear coat it. 










Hopefully will finish up the kitchen this fall, fix the tub/shower area of the kids bathroom this winter, and finish all the little things around before spring. Then spring is gonna be replacing the deck that you can see in the above photo since it's a serious safety hazard at this point. 

At some point I want to move out of this tiny house, which means that it needs to be finished sooner or later.


----------



## bandit571

Messy floor?








Busy afternoon...lots of grooves to mill..








Even in end grain...








16 grooves, total...


----------



## duckmilk

Eh, that's nothing Bandit, your floors are usually messy from all the work you get accomplished.


----------



## HokieKen

Loookin’ good #jmover!


----------



## DanKrager

You may have guessed from HPOYD thread, but this includes details not offered there. Yes, that's a Hovarter leg vise mechanism to be mounted on an adjustable height workbench. Thank you Mr. Kiefer for the idea. We'll see if it works or not.... Details are in the fine print. Thinking of carving a shallow relief in the osage strip. Something to go with the lambs tongue.








DanK


----------



## KentInOttawa

DanKrager said:


> You may have guessed from HPOYD thread, but this includes details not offered there. Yes, that's a Hovarter leg vise mechanism to be mounted on an adjustable height workbench. Thank you Mr. Kiefer for the idea. We'll see if it works or not.... Details are in the fine print. Thinking of carving a shallow relief in the osage strip. Something to go with the lambs tongue.
> View attachment 3855594
> 
> DanK


It sounds wonderful, but somehow I'm only seeing a thumbnail-sized image in the two posts. Is this something tht you're doing or is it more new-software foolishness? Here's a cropped screenshot of this post from my PC.


----------



## DanKrager

When posting images, i had choice of thumbnail or full size. I chose neither, partly to see what would happen. Can't enlarge the image, so here is full size. 









DanK


----------



## KentInOttawa

DanK - thanks for the full-sized image. That looks very good.

I've also tried playing with the images. In my case I'm trying to get the full-sized images without the thumbnail at the end of the message. It has been all but impossible with my brain and my PC to achieve that, so now I just go with the default (both).


----------



## DanKrager

It seems that if you specify thumbnail, it is inserted so that when clicked a full size image appears. That's a better arrangement than a whole string of full sized pictures. 
DanK


----------



## HokieKen

So what purpose does the dovetailed insert fill Dan?


----------



## Lazyman

DanKrager said:


> When posting images, i had choice of thumbnail or full size. I chose neither, partly to see what would happen. Can't enlarge the image, so here is full size.
> View attachment 3855605
> 
> 
> DanK


After you insert the image, tabs show up on the corners of it for resizing. They go away fairly quickly but if you click on the image, they show up again you can adjust the size of the image.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, Lazyman.....thanks for the tips. I hadn't tested to see if the size "stuck" or was changed at the whim of the software upon posting that way.

The cross piece is failsafe insurance. All the pressure, high and low on the movable jaw is in the center....parallel to grain. Even though the piece is 2" thick, I'm not going to measure if 800# will split it. 
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

From Erik Florips wife

"We (I use plural pronouns when taking about Erik’s brain cancer journey because this is happening to both us - it’s very much a we situation - he is never alone - this burden belongs to many of us) started chemotherapy again last Monday. A pulse treatment of 5 days on / 23 days off, then we start that 4-week cycle over again, for 6 months. Round 1 is behind us. 

Standard treatment though doctors are upfront: current treatments offer little hope. 

That little hope though? We have it. We run with it. It keeps us going. Depression and anxiety are stronger than ever, days are harder than ever. But that little hope… we have it. There is no cure but the hope for more time than the average, to be one of the few cases that sees years rather than months... that’s what we hold onto. Hope. 

We feel all the hope from you guys, too. We hear it, see it, and feel it deeply, every single day. We don’t always have the energy or mental space to respond but we sure do appreciate the love you all are putting out there for us."


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the update Todd. It hits a little closer to home, as I just found out a good friend of mine from college was diagnosed with Stage IV brain cancer, and going through a similar battle. All the best for all involved


----------



## ToddJB

Cancer is a dick


----------



## HokieKen

ToddJB said:


> Cancer is a dick


My wife takes great strides not to get either.


----------



## Mosquito

Exciting night...


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes Mos. Still got all your parts I hope.


----------



## CL810

Talk to us Mos, everything ok?


----------



## bandit571

Not DNA on the wood?


----------



## DanKrager

I can't piece together what happened from the photo. If you're not in too much shock, can you give us a heads up? It's good not to see body parts....
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Haha, I'm good. Was clearing the off cut on my tablesaw with the push stick, thought the far end had cleared the splitter before I pushed it, but I guess I was wrong. Pushed in to the front edge of the splitter then back of the blade.

Only the push stick getting jammed back at me from the board hitting it, which smacked a finger, but the piece missed me, and all is good. Not even a bruise, and not sore or anything either, so I consider myself lucky. The blade guard took a heck of a hit though


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Lazyman

DanKrager said:


> It's good not to see body parts....


He may already have put them in his pocket. 😲


----------



## HokieKen

Dang you got it on video? Either that was lucky or you’re a total voyeur!


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, had the video running, which was also why I was cutting such short parts to begin with. Normally with these I'm making a bunch in longer pieces before I cut them down


----------



## jmartel

Yikes Mos. I did the same once. Not cool. 


Just gonna squeeze it on in there. Plenty of room.


----------



## 489tad

Glad your ok Mos.
What does JGas Monkey Garage have going on?


----------



## jmartel

Each one of these is getting two of those, at 705hp per motor. And there's 2 more of these boats in another tent being built as well. First ones of my own design. Been working on the design of these for about a year and a half now.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Jmart! It’s really fun to see something you designed materilaize😎


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully the first one will be hitting the water in a month or so. At this point it's waiting for parts mostly.


----------



## CL810

Way cool Jdesigner!


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool. Congrats JDesign


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Jmart!


----------



## jmartel

It's been an interesting ride on it. Definitely got thrown to the wolves on this project. But it's nearing completion finally. 

Got some more cabinet stuff getting painted today. Slowly getting casa jmart finished up. Hopefully will finish the inside this winter and then new deck building in the spring. I'm sick of the crappy thing and want to be ready to upgrade as soon as daycare bills are done.


----------



## JayT

Congrats on the boats, jengineer. Forgive my ignorance, but what are they designed to do? Lots of HP with the two engines.


----------



## HokieKen

They're designed to float JayT 🤓


----------



## jmartel

JayT said:


> Congrats on the boats, jengineer. Forgive my ignorance, but what are they designed to do? Lots of HP with the two engines.


Go fast, put some lead on target (M2 mounts forward and aft), refuse to elaborate, and leave.

But also rescue people, run over bad people in small boats (seriously on that one, easiest way to get people to stop is to just run them down), carry a bunch of divers, etc. General purpose patrol boat.

45ft, 1410hp, should be right around 30,000lbs loaded, predicting 43-44 knots (50mph), will carry 500 gal of fuel.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks awesome! Are you going to go on the test run?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah I expect we will do a few days of extended trials on this since it's a completely new platform/design. 

This one probably won't do quite the same level, but here's a photo from inside of one of our outboard boats that I always enjoy. Fun to see the horizon line.


----------



## MSquared

jmartel said:


> Go fast, put some lead on target (M2 mounts forward and aft), refuse to elaborate, and leave.
> 
> But also rescue people, run over bad people in small boats (seriously on that one, easiest way to get people to stop is to just run them down), carry a bunch of divers, etc. General purpose patrol boat.
> 
> 45ft, 1410hp, should be right around 30,000lbs loaded, predicting 43-44 knots (50mph), will carry 500 gal of fuel.
> 
> View attachment 3857782


Sweet! That'll keep 'ya outta trouble (even without the firepower) out there! Here, it would be a year-round craft ala Coast Guard. Would not be allowed, I'm guessing. On our Ocean coasts, we have some seriously fast-running inlets on the tides. Astonishing how many (expletive deleted) try to run them in inadequate boats!


----------



## KentInOttawa

jmartel said:


> Yeah I expect we will do a few days of extended trials on this since it's a completely new platform/design.
> 
> This one probably won't do quite the same level, but here's a photo from inside of one of our outboard boats that I always enjoy. Fun to see the horizon line.
> 
> View attachment 3857846


We used to see a lot of that (pun intended) in the helos, albeit not quite so low. One of my wildest days saw us lose the level horizon through the top of the upper windows above windscreen. Woo hoo!


----------



## jmartel

MSquared said:


> Sweet! That'll keep 'ya outta trouble (even without the firepower) out there! Here, it would be a year-round craft ala Coast Guard. Would not be allowed, I'm guessing. On our Ocean coasts, we have some seriously fast-running inlets on the tides. Astonishing how many (expletive deleted) try to run them in inadequate boats!


There was one customer of a slightly smaller outboard boat that wanted a heavy weather trial so they got taken out on the Columbia bar (YouTube it if you haven't heard about it) in some rough weather. USCG had closed the bar but basically said "have at it, you got better boats than anyone else". The customer quickly learned their lesson and asked to come back in.


----------



## jmartel

Baby truck can handle a bit of work. 20 sheets of drywall in. Gonna do some drywall work next weekend, but there's rain in the forecast every day except yesterday so ran out to get it early.


----------



## JayT

Squatting a bit, there, jmart. Haven't loaded mine anywhere near that level, yet. Where'd you get the fancy rack?


----------



## jmartel

It's not squatting too bad. That area is on a slight hill so it looks worse. About 800lbs in the bed. I put 1500lbs of concrete blocks in once which was definitely noticeable. I was more worried about the tailgate which is only rated for 400lbs in the half up position, so I stopped at 20 sheets 

Rack is from Harbor freight. $300. Required cutting it down some so it's not so tall and tapping holes again for the fasteners. 

Mostly it's been hauling the camper around this summer.


----------



## bandit571

Shop is filled with drawers...need to get 3 of them out of the clamps..and all 4 cleaned up, handles installed and may think about a finish.....right now, it is hard to even walk in the shop...without bumping into a clamp...


----------



## duckmilk

Well, I'm guessing this thread has died, so sad, it was the one that influenced me to join LJ's.


----------



## Mosquito

I still check it, for what it's worth lol


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm, Alerts are not working as they should . Neither Mos' or Duck's comments made this show up under Alerts or New, even though I am following the thread. I just happened to look at News Feed and there it was. There is way too much noise there so I do not usually check it but I noticed that the activity had dropped off so decided to see what the News Feed looked like. Of course some of the drop off may be from people getting banned and others moving over to *****.


----------



## Lazyman

I don't think that anyone who frequents this or the hand plane threads got banned. There were a few people who got angry about the changes and "strongly" expressed their opinions who were given a time out. A few others have complained about being told to play nice. They've deleted a few posts, simply because they didn't like that they discussed competitors forums. That doesn't sit well. I think that the general annoyance with the botched blog and favorites conversions have caused some to not frequent as often, not to mention the way that projects are a little more work to to see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Deleted by Smitty, didn’t make sense due to admin edits,


----------



## Mosquito

Definitely agreed on the image sizes, that's why I try to resize mine down so they're not huge


----------



## Cricket

> Use the Web Site to advertise or solicit to anyone to buy or sell products or services, to cease using the Web Site, *to visit another competing Web Site*, or to make donations of any kind, without our express written approval.


Our Terms of Use prohibit encouraging members to visit a competing website. With very few exceptions (such as those using workarounds) to violate the Terms of Use, we are not going through your posts to manually change the wording. It is automated.

- Cricket


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cricket said:


> Our Terms of Use prohibit encouraging members to visit a competing website. With very few exceptions (such as those using workarounds) to violate the Terms of Use, we are not going through your posts to manually change the wording. It is automated.
> 
> - Cricket


Why not just asterisk out or redact the offending name/word/URL? While censoring may be within the Terms, substituting words is a step further and strikes me as rather classless.


----------



## Cricket

WillliamMSP said:


> Why not just asterisk out or redact the offending name/word/URL? While censoring may be within the Terms, substituting words is a step further and strikes me as rather classless.


I put in a request to change how the automation works. This should now use ***.


----------



## Cricket

I removed all posts related to the topic. This thread is about the State of The Shop Address, not what was being discussed.

*Reminder:* 


> Community members may not question or debate moderators' decisions on the forum. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decisions or actions, users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via private *conversation* (message).


- Cricket


----------



## 489tad

I’m still checking in most days. Im not a fan of the new format or change in general. We are switching to SAP at work and I hate that. I was on jury duty a few weeks back. That was ok, not for the guilt guy but the rest of us not bad. I’ve been practicing cutting dovetails by hand. Again not too bad. I’m making a display case. On another form someone was trying to identify a species of wood. I almost said Adler, have to been around awhile for that reference. Break is over. I’ll check back later.


----------



## rad457

I just put in an order for some 4/4 and 8/4 Alder? Told it was prime stuff, clear waiting to see


----------



## duckmilk

All the cabinets and trim in our house are knotty alder, I like it. Maybe if we keep saying alder, Fridge will show up again. Although, I don't think he would be happy about the new format.


----------



## rad457

That is all I have ever seen, Knotty Alder, liked the look of the wood but not much use for the knots. Had a Knot in some White Oak take out 3 carbide inserts on my jointer! Curious to see this stuff? I Wonder, Alder, Alder, Alder!!!!!!


----------



## terryR

Anyone here sharpen saws? I need to trade tools or cash for some sharpening!


----------



## Mosquito

Might be hard to find a taker on sharpening the hacksaw lol. 

I think BadAxe will sharpen their saws, and I thought vintage too? I sharpen my own, and would be willing if the teeth are in good shape, but I'm nowhere near on the same level as Bob or Andy are.


----------



## DanKrager

The beast is done! Grips like you wouldn't believe. A bit stiff yet because of tight clearances but immovably solid. It's a module bolted to the end of the adjustable height workbench. Considering an acanthus leaf carving to put on the osage "anti split" bar. Very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## HokieKen

I sharpen my own saws TR but not well enough that I'd be confident doing it for someone else. I have used Bob Summerfield to sharpen a miter saw for me and he does fabulous work. Looks like his website is defunct though so maybe he's not doing it anymore? You could try e-mailing him at [email protected] though.


----------



## bandit571

There is a plank that needs a Project.....plank is 9/16" x 6" x 6' Pine.....thinking about building a Case for the Ward's Master Quality No. 78......to where I do not have to take the plane apart, to stow it in a box....Hmmm..might have enough stock for such a case...counting all the pieces inside, to hold the plane in place...hmmmm...


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. Bob was the last galoot to handle my saws; besides me.

Dan, Wow!!!!!


----------



## 489tad

Happy Thanksgiving guys!
My family Christmas ornament swap for this year. The ladder is white oak with a Griswold knotted ball of lights. The gutter was made in a form.


----------



## MSquared

Go Clark!!! The big snooze is on......


----------



## Mosquito

Nicely done Dan!


----------



## HokieKen

I friggin love it Dan!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

DanKrager said:


> The beast is done! Grips like you wouldn't believe. A bit stiff yet because of tight clearances but immovably solid. It's a module bolted to the end of the adjustable height workbench. Considering an acanthus leaf carving to put on the osage "anti split" bar. Very happy with how it turned out.


Awesome work, Dan. A shining example of your superb craftsmanship.
I've been looking at the massive leg braces lately trying to find a design that I like and yours is totally different. May I ask what the two items are for that I marked in red?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## DanKrager

Sure, anytime. Thank you for the compliments. 
This design is based upon Lumberjock Kiefer whose basic principles are employed here. The two items specifically referred to are my own "additions", among others. The tusk tenon in the middle of the jaw makes the front jaw readily removable if necessary. This beam is what carries the weight of the jaw and there is no vise pressure on it. The diagonal beam underneath is not fastened at either end. There is a shallow pocket on the back of the lower jaw and there is a threaded bolt in the back end pocket that can adjust the tension in the triangle and pressure the jaw head towards the bench as needed over time. The horizontal dovetailed piece is my "anti-split" effort to keep the jaw flat, help spread the pressure, and keep the pull of the Hovarter mechanism from splitting the jaw. Unseen is the captive roller that rides atop the rear assembly as it presses against the center beam under the top. This helps smooth the travel and offers no resistance to the closing pressure of the vise.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

wow - that is more involved than it appears to be - Thank You for your time !!


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of Kiefer, anyone know what happened to him? He hasn't posted in a long time and the content on his YouTube channel has been removed.


----------



## rad457

Lazyman said:


> Speaking of Kiefer, anyone know what happened to him? He hasn't posted in a long time and the content on his YouTube channel has been removed.


Maybe I will give him a call tomorrow, he's about an hour away.


----------



## 489tad

I’m still working on the display case. I believe I purchased the last state side 3mm BB plywood. Russia not shipping lately. The salesman at woodcraft was shocked when I found it in the 1/2”.


----------



## rad457

What $240.00 buys around here, Some pretty nice Alder This stuff better be nice to work with or I'm going to track down Fridge


----------



## CaptainKlutz

rad457 said:


> Some pretty nice Alder This stuff better be nice to work with or I'm going to track down Fridge


It behaves similar to cherry. Easy to work, and easy on tools.
Oil based stains leave dark color blotches just like cherry; must use same blotch control methods recommended for staining cherry and avoid oil based stains.

The boring and subtle grain pattern creates challenges reading the grain to avoid tear out at router table. 
FWIW - A microfiber towel is good tool to check grain direction. It snags when rubbed against the grain.


----------



## Mosquito

Quiet around here... hope all you knuckleheads that still check in have happy holidays! We've been getting dumped on by snow almost every day for 2 weeks here, it certainly looks like Christmas around here!


----------



## MSquared

Happy Holidays to you and yours as well!!


----------



## Lazyman

rad457 said:


> Maybe I will give him a call tomorrow, he's about an hour away.


Did you ever reach out to Kiefer?


----------



## rad457

Lazyman said:


> Did you ever reach out to Kiefer?


Tried to call a couple of times, just went to voice mail?


----------



## Lazyman

rad457 said:


> Tried to call a couple of times, just went to voice mail?


If you try again, leave him a message that his friends on Lumberjocks and Craft-i-sian are worried about him.


----------



## 489tad

Merry Christmas!


----------

